# Hangoskönyvelők



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Augusztus 30)

Szerintem itt kellene kibeszélni azokat a dolgokat amik nem személyes jellegűek
és mások is nyugodtan bekacsolódhatnak.


----------



## Evila (2012 Augusztus 31)

Kedves dr. Gépész!

Az ötlet remek, csakhogy ehhez el kéne jönni, hatalmas munkával klikkelni egyet, ami ugye sokak számára megerőltető, egyszerűbb ott és akkor "megosztani".


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 Szeptember 1)

Szép napot minden szándékosan, és véletlenül idetévedőnek! 

Nekem teljesen érthetetlen az a piszkálódás, és leszólás ami a Hangoskönyvek témánál is elkezdődött.
Sokáig nem voltam a híve a hangoskönyv hallgatásának, de mióta az egész család összeköltözött ha akartam, ha nem, hallgatnom kellett, és megszerettem.
Együtt élünk a szüleinkkel, nagyszüleinkkel, és most már a világtalan nagynénémmel is.
Főleg miatta kezdtem el ezeket a füllel olvasható könyveket keresni.
Nem tudom más merre kódorog a neten, nem vagyok egy warez oldalnak sem tagja, nincs is időm arra, hogy órákat nézelődjek az interneten, nem érdekel hogy egy egy könyvet ki töltött fel először és hol osztotta meg azt másokkal!
Ezeknek a feltöltéseknek nálunk összetartó ereje van, lassan hagyománnyá válik a közös színházi közvetítések, hangoskönyvek, rádiójátékok hallgatása, este együtt vagyunk és közösen, csendben élvezzük őket.
Ez minden nap két óra közös csendet jelent nálunk, és lehet minket gúnyolni is akár, de miután letelt a két óra, kikapcsoljuk amit épp hallgatunk, és beszélgetünk róla.
Ezeket a napi csendeket szeretném hálásan megköszönni nektek, nem fogok névsort olvasni, mert valakit biztos kihagynék, és nem szeretnék megbántani senkit a pontatlanságommal.

Tehát Mindenkinek akitől kapunk, hálásan köszönöm az egész Lenevorszky, és Dulai család nevében! 
Legyen kellemes, és szép hétvégétek! 

LenevDula


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Köszönet!*

Végre Ladysla törölte a fórumról a "csevegő" részeket.
Ti, akik ( Levendula szavaival élve ( Csókolom )) véletlenül vagy szándékosan idetévedtetek
ezt az oldalt használjátok gondolataitok kifejtésére.
Persze itt sem kell sértő szavakat írni.
Köszi.


----------



## Evila (2012 Szeptember 2)

Neszenekem!

Odalettek a gyönyörű tirádáim, pedig amit leírtam, azt azóta is tartom. 
Ha valakinek pedig - bármiféle - gondja lenne a felolvasásaimmal kapcsolatban, megtisztel, ha privát üzenetben megosztja velem. És ezúton IS megköszönöm azoknak - szerencsére akadtak azért -, akik eddig is megtették. 
Még egyszer: :656: nekik


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 2)

Evila írta:


> Neszenekem!
> 
> Odalettek a gyönyörű tirádáim, pedig amit leírtam, azt azóta is tartom.
> Ha valakinek pedig - bármiféle - gondja lenne a felolvasásaimmal kapcsolatban, megtisztel, ha privát üzenetben megosztja velem. És ezúton IS megköszönöm azoknak - szerencsére akadtak azért -, akik eddig is megtették.
> Még egyszer: :656: nekik




Kiegészíteném azzal, hogyha nem személyes jellegű akár itt is folyhatna az értekezés. Nem, kedves Evila?


----------



## Evila (2012 Szeptember 2)

A kiegészítés jogos, persze hogy folyhatna. 
Jó lenne, ha azok, akik szeretnek szurkapiszkálni, átszoknának ide, és itt követnék el nemes cselekedeteiket


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 2)

Lenevdula írta:


> Szép napot minden szándékosan, és véletlenül idetévedőnek!
> 
> 
> Sokáig nem voltam a híve a hangoskönyv hallgatásának, de mióta az egész család összeköltözött ha akartam, ha nem, hallgatnom kellett, és megszerettem.
> ...




Kedves Levendula!

Írod, hogy családi programként szerepel a hangoskönyv hallgatás.
Ebből kiindulva tettem fel a három színházi közvetítést a fórum oldalára.
Remélem sikerült újabb családi hallgatást összehozni.
Jó szórakozást!!!!


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 Szeptember 2)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Kedves Levendula!
> 
> Írod, hogy családi programként szerepel a hangoskönyv hallgatás.
> Ebből kiindulva tettem fel a három színházi közvetítést a fórum oldalára.
> ...



Hálásan köszönjük neked! 

Már töltöm is lefelé


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 6)

Semmilyen vélemény nem kell hogy kialakuljon mert valamivel nem találkozott.
Mindenre nem juthat idő
Az a különbség úgy látom én szerzőhöz ragaszkodom ha megtetszett.így alakul ki hogy 5-10 könyvet is keresek ugyanattól.
Ráadásul korszakai vannak az embernek
A nemere korszakom 20-30 éves között volt.Akkor keresi a felületesebb csak olvasós és le nem tehetős olvasmányokat
Persze ez sem mindenkinél van így.
Moldova egyértelműen divat volt.Egyetértek.A szoc alatt Ő volt a bíráló ellenzéki hang.Úgy emlékszem Akit a mozdony füstje megcsapott volt eléggé felkapott Tényfeltáró riportkönyve.Aztán Hírből ismerem a Fradiról szóló könyvét(Ferencvárosi koktél)
Tv-ből emlékszem Miért beteg a magyar futball?, botrányokat kavart könyvre(bár azt lehet nem Moldova írta)
Aztán emlékszem a rendszerváltás után (1989)akkor megint volt sok felkapott dolga.Én a mentősökről írott könyvét olvastam.Nagyon jó. Nagyon alapos feltáró könyv. Ráadásul humoros is Moldova. Botrányt ír cinikus humorral
Vavyen Fable? nem ő írta a Mogorva c.krimit? Azt olvastam.divatkönyv. Könnyű, limonádé éppen üres órákra való.
A nagy orosz klasszikusokhoz nem volt türelmem, tisztelem azt aki át tudja adni magát neki hogy beleélje magát.
Mert biztos élvezetes akkor de csak akkor
Türelem és beleélés kell
---
Visszatérek egy pillanatra a ponyvához:
Nem hiszem hogy támogatott könyvkiadáshoz tartozott egy tipikus ponyva. A Tarzan könyvek
Sehol könyvtárban nem volt egy iskolatársnak volt meg(az anyjának).Még a háború előtti kiadás.Nagyon régi salátává olvasott könyv volt.
Úgy lopta el otthonról. Ezzel 10-16 évesen találkoztam.Ma is rémlik a tartalma, kettő volt A Tarzan és a Tarzan fia
Ez csak mint kultúrtörténeti érdekesség említem meg.Valamint ismét a kultúrpolitika szerepe a könyvkiadásban
A ponyvát károsnak minősítették és ízlésformálóként úgy alkalmazták, hogy nem adták ki. Épp így nem volt Rejtő sem
*Majd beindult a* *Magvető Könyvkiadó(**1955**)**Albatrosz** sorozata(**1963**).*
Ami felületes gyors olvasásokat tett lehetővé. Rejtő , _Agatha Christie ,_ Cunningham, _Conan Doyle_,(Sherlock Holmes)Nemere,Erle Stanley Gardner (*Perry Mason)* könyvek által







*csodálom hogy nem fedezték fel újra:*


> Perry Mason egy kitalált karakter, a védelem ügyvéd , aki a fő karakter művek detektív fikció szerzője Erle Stanley Gardner . Perry Mason szerepelt több mint 80 regény és novella, amelyek nagy része volt a telek bevonásával az ügyfele gyilkossági tárgyalás. Jellemzően Mason tudta megállapítani az ügyfele ártatlanságát által hozó másik karaktert, aki aztán bevallotta. Gardner, aki egyike volt a bestseller szerzője minden idők volt "135.000.000 példányban könyveit nyomtatásban


Tv sorozat amerikában:
PERRY MASON​






Az amerikai televíziózás leghosszabb jogi show-ját, a Perry Mason-t először a CBS-en mutatták be 1957. szeptember 21-én. A sorozat 271 epizódját 9 éven keresztül vetítették. A történet kiötlője Erle Stanley Gardner, brit krimi-író. Gardner 1889. július 17-én született. Az 1930-as években alkotta meg Perry Mason-t, akinek a főszereplésével a következő négy évtized alatt rengeteg regény látott napvilágot.
Erle Stanley Gardner történetei mellett több könyv is megjelent a témával kapcsolatban (mind a színészről, mind magáról a műsorról).
---------
No persze ez már nem hangoskönyv téma hanem minden ami a szórakoztató írott vagy más formában megjelent.Mindenféle információ és gondolatok,összefüggések.így lesznek elhagyott topikok a canadán
Nincs is itt a témaindító.
Csak én hordok itt össze mindent ami eszembe jut valami kapcsán


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 6)

ennyit találtam Az *Albatrosz * könyvekről:


> *Krimiirodalom a vasfüggöny mögött*
> 
> Az 1950-es években – a szocialista tömb többi országához hasonlóan – nem jelentek meg detektívtörténetek Magyarországon, a műfaj másfél évtizedre eltűnt a könyvkiadás palettájáról. Az 1960-as évek második felében a krimi két, ma már kultikusnak számító sorozat elindulásának köszönhetően korábban soha nem látott népszerűségre tett szert.
> 
> ...





> Az *Albatrosz **könyvek* című könyvsorozatot a Magvető Könyvkiadó indította 1963-ban. A sorozat ISSN: 0324-3117 számmal van jelölve. Jellegzetes ismertető jele a kötetek jobb felső sarkában található kitárt szárnyú albatrosz embléma.
> A kötetek témája elsősorban krimi, de szép számmal találkozhatunk kalandregényekkel is.



Nem tudom mennyire volt igazam amikor felületes gyors olvasásként neveztem meg a sorozatot
Itt egy link:http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szerkesztő:Catalonia/Albatrosz_könyvek
Ez az elsők között volt amit olvastam:
Dold-Mihajlik: Ordasok között



Nagyon izgalmas volt( és felületes Legeza mondja).Már nem emlékszem.
Háborús könyv volt.




> A keleti fronton egy SS-tiszt izgatottan ébreszti főparancsnokát: Komarov, a szökött szovjet hadnagy kér kihallgatást Berthold ezredestől. A hadnagy elhiteti Bertholddal, hogy ő az ezredes egykori barátjának, von Goldring bárónak a fia. Így indul a regény cselekménye, amely változatos hírszerzőkalandokon vezeti végig hősét. Henrich von Goldring lassan kivívja a német vezérkar bizalmát, egyre komolyabb feladatai közben kivételes leleményességgel végzi munkáját. Eközben a fiatal tiszt a szerelem élményével is találkozik. A fordulatos cselekményvezetés során mind nehezebb feladatokat kell megoldania, s az "akadályverseny" így egyre nagyobb izgalom illúzióját képes felkelteni.


Háborús könyv volt.
Az is sokat ment egy időben.Irwin Shaw Oroszlánkölykök,James Jones Most és mindörökké,Norman Mailer Meztelenek és holtak


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 6)

Csak bekattant voltak ilyen filléres sorozatú könyvek Apámék padlásán találtam volt 3 fillér is
Itt már rohamos drágulást tudok kimutat a második kép 28 fillér


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Csuka Edit - Kiskutya a nagyvilágban.*

Csuka Edit - Kiskutya a nagyvilágban.

Felolvassa: Nagy-Kálózy Eszter. 
Most erről szólnék szót
Nem tudom önállóan kezelni csak összehasonlítva eddig hallgatott könyvekkel
így mint *Csányi Vilmos*: Bukfenc mindent tud és _Jeromos a barátom_ valamint *Fekete István* állatkönyveivel akár a Kelével
Igen rossz véleményem van az íróról *Csuka Edit*.Nem is ért a kutyához, sem az állatokkal nincs úgy egy hullámhosszon mint a fentebb írott szerzők.
Könyve _nem állatmese Hanem emberi érzelmek óvodások szintjén_ .A meseszövése együgyű jelzői semmik Fekete Istvánhoz képest
Mesecselekménye még éppen elmegy, bár együgyű az is
Teljesen hamis az egész. Nem szabadna állatmesét írnia
A felolvasó is igen rossz majd indoklom
*Nagy-Kálózy Eszter* túljátssza ezért hamis,felpörgetett beszéde, sikoltva vett lélegzetvételei, nem odaillőek túlzóak Óvó-nénisre vett gügyögése sem kellene
Mind ez egy felolvasásban rontani is tud
Egyedül a zenei átkötések jók,Arra viszont azt mondanám rádiójátékban van nagyobb szerepe,felolvasásbab nem sok kell.
A felolvasásnak jobbnak kell lennie mint a rádiójátéknak
Közelebb áll a felolvasás a könyvhöz mint egy rádióra alkalmazott átköltésnek
Egyszerű hiszen minden átköltés hamisíthatja az eredeti tartalmat(épp úgy mint a zenésített vers)
Összességében és hasonlítva:Rosszul sikerült állatokról szóló olvasmány, mesének gyenge,felolvasás szörnyű
itt egy jó állatok történet:*Csányi Vilmos: Bukfenc mindent tud* a canadán az minden szempontból jó:
Vagy ezt:



Nem soká felteszem:
Az előadás is tökéletes
*Csányi Vilmos:Jeromos a barátom *


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 11)

*Szia Evila!*

Köszi a Kockás könyvet. Ha van még töltsd fel kérlek. Valóban, mintha Rejtőt olvasnék.
Előre is köszi.


----------



## Evila (2012 Szeptember 11)

Kedves dr. Gépész!

Kívánságod számomra parancs
Innen a tárhelyre juthatsz és letölthetsz néhány "Nagy-Charles-Kockás" remeket:

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?33956-E-book-IV-2012&p=3568230&posted=1#post3568230


----------



## szgyula (2012 Szeptember 11)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Köszi a Kockás könyvet. Ha van még töltsd fel kérlek. Valóban, mintha Rejtőt olvasnék.
> Előre is köszi.



Kedves Dr. Gépész!

Ez azt jelenti hogy reménykedhetünk? Szerintem sokan hallgatnánk szívesen a Te előadásodban ezeket a remek könyveket!

Üdvözlettel: szgyula


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 11)

*Válasz Disablednek.*

*Miért?*





Eredeti szerző *alive* 

 
Csányi Vilmos: Jeromos, A Barátom




Miért jobb a felhasználóknak alive állandó tag linkje, mint jencuska élő feltöltése?

353,7 Mb
Kód:

http://hotfile.com/dl/74979046/74c5d4f/Cs.V.jerms.brt..zip.html

Miért kell lopkodni mások munkáját?
Miért kell olvasható formátumot feltenni a hangoskönyv oldalra? A két nyali-falin kívül senkit se érdekelt.
Miért kell folyton jelen lenni, ha nincs önálló munka?
Elképzelhető, hogy az ilyen másolók, okoskodók miatt hallgattak el a – kolonelen kívüli – nagy feltöltők: jencuska, Amortours, Biston, és a többiek: pl. Prot, huramimike, QQCS842, stb. Ők hol vannak? Törtetésével alive és Dr, Gépész több kárt csinál, mint hasznot, mert az aktív feltöltők elmaradoznak, és így a keresők nem jutnak hozzá új, értékes hanganyagokhoz, csak gagyikhoz 



Eredeti szerző *Dr. Gépész* 

 

Nemere István - Vatikáni krimik




és koppintásokhoz. Miért jó, ha ezek miatt elhal a fórum?!
Na és persze én leszek kitörölve, aki a sokak érdekében emelek szót, és nem a törtető plagizálók. Fura felfogás!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kedves? Disabled


Erről az oldalról talán nem törlik ki, ha megvitatjuk az általad felvetetteket!

Ami Alive feltöltéseit illeti, csak annyit szólnék hozzá: Jencuska linkjei ha élnek is, nagyrészt fizetős oldalakra
mutatnak. Az a kevés ami nem fizetős az hibás. Lásd legutóbbi feltöltését: Da Vinci kód. Néhány napig látható volt a kérés, hogy javítsa ki a rossz linkeket.
Jencuska nagy gyűjteménnyel rendelkezik ez tény. De nem tudom miből gondolod, hogy a gyűjteménye mind "eredeti" soha, mások által feltöltött anyagot nem vett át. Engem nem zavar, hogy fizetős oldalakra tölti fel.
Mindenki eldöntheti, letölti vagy sem.
Ezen a fórumon is már sokszor láttam olyan kérést, hogy ingyenes letöltölinket keresnek.
Talán ezen körben népszerűbb Alive feltöltése.

Ami engem illet. Egyszer már válaszoltam a ( nyugodtan nevezhetem így) vádakra.
Tulajdonképpen nem tudok rájönni: mi zavar téged?
Hogy valaki másnak is megvan az a hangoskönyv, rádiójáték, színházi közvetítés?
Ha valaki feltölt valamit, ami egyébként a kereskedelmi forgalomban kapható, megtalálható, az nem az ő saját munkája. Ő "csak" közvetítő. Ha más is megszerzi ugyan azt és feltölti az nem lopás, főként ha a közkézen forgó
rossz minőségű felvételt megpróbálja kijavítani.

Az olvasható formátumokról.
Nem sokan teszik fel. Én azért döntöttem ez mellett, mert a felolvasás és a leírt szöveg lehet, hogy egészen más megvilágításba helyezi a könyvet. Lásd pl. a Teddy által felolvasott Göre Gábort, a Bodor Tibor által felolvasott
és a Teddy által feltöltött "ínyenceknek" ajánlott írott változatot. Mintha nem is ugyan azt hallanád.
Ekkor jöhet a könyv. Te nem látod az én feltöltéseim statisztikáit. Nagyon sokan töltik le a könyvet is.

A két nyali-falihoz nem fűznék semmit mert megsértenélek, ezt meg nem akarom.

Önálló munka!
Fentebb már megírtam véleményemet, mi az önálló munka.
Nem akarok folyton jelen lenni a fórumon! Eszemben sincs más elül elvenni a helyet. Ha megnézed a feltöltések
között eltelt időt vannak napok amikor senki nem tölt fel. Ha nekem van a ( hozzáteszem ) saját gyűjteményemben olyan, ami nem található a fórum oldalain akkor az miért baj ha feltöltöm? És ha az egymás után van? Miért kellene megvárni míg más is talál valamit.

A nagy feltöltők elhallgattak.
A példának felsoroltak közül sajnálom, de nem ismerek mindenkit.
Jencuskárol már írtam, Biston nevét is többször olvastam a fórum oldalain, QQCS842 és Teddy saját anyaggal vannak jelen ( Ők valóban saját munkájukat publikálják ).
Mint Teddy írta: néhány hét után visszatértem egy új Kockással.
Valószínű egy két nap alatt még nekik sem megy egy új könyv felolvasása.
Hogy a többi említett hol van, nem tudom, de meggyőződésem, hogy nem az én "törtetésem" miatt nem jelentkeznek.

Kiemelted, valószínüleg nem véletlenül: eredeti szerző Dr. Gépész
Ez ugye minden feltöltésnél ugyanígy van megjelenítve.
Ezt a könyvet azért olvastam csak részleteiben, amit ott az ajánlóban már leírtam.
Sokan töltötték le és ha megnézed nem kevesen köszönték meg, hogy felkerült. ( Köszönöm nekik )


Nem akarom magam a keresettekkel egy lapon emlegetni, de én is elkövettem néhány felovasást. ( Tehát önálló munkát végeztem )
A már említett statisztika szerint nem sikertelenül.

Ezért is kérdezem: milyen kárt okozok?

Ha a feltöltéseimet sokan töltik le, mihez nem jutnak hozzá a keresők?
Ahhoz ami még, vagy már nincs feltöltve! És ezek után nem biztos, hogy valaki megkockáztatja, hogy feltöltése miatt ilyeneket írjál neki.

Mit nevezel gagyinak?

Mi a koppintás? Szerinted. A leírtak után.

Nem ettől fog elhalni a fórum, hanem a sok alaptalan vádaskodás miatt, amit nem biztos, hogy jó szemmel néznek,
ezért inkább keresnek másikat.
Nem arról van szó, hogy én írtam, én játszottam el. Ez soha sehol senki nem mondta. Mindenhol fel van tüntetve
a szerző, az előadó stb.
Akkor milyen plagizációról beszélünk?

Alive-t és engem megsértettél! ( Alive majd megvédi magát gondolom )

Nem kellene. Főleg mások nevében nem.

Rodeoclown megköszönte hozzászólásodat, de előtte megköszönte a Vatikáni ........ c. feltöltésemet.
?????

Hát ennyi!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 11)

szgyula írta:


> Kedves Dr. Gépész!
> 
> Ez azt jelenti hogy reménykedhetünk? Szerintem sokan hallgatnánk szívesen a Te előadásodban ezeket a remek könyveket!
> 
> Üdvözlettel: szgyula



Köszönöm, de tényleg csak az olvasás miatt kerestem a könyveket.


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 12)

Mellékvágány befejezve, van fővágány is, a hangoskönyvek!
Jelentem kipróbálásra véleménymondásra felolvastattam a Dex programmal az állítólagos Rejtő utánzót
Ezt*:Charles Lorre - Az Elátkozott Erőd*(Kockás Pierre)
Még csak egyszer hallgattam.
Előzetes és egyéni véleményem: A légiós regények koppintása,annyira koppintás hogy szinte még a szereplők karaktere sem egyéni.A helyzetek a párbeszédek stílusa sem egyéni
Mindössze a szöveget nem merte egy az egyben átvenni,ezért a Rejtő féle humort sem merte, tudta átvenni
Hiszen annak sava borsa az írott nyelvi humorban van!
Azt ha betűről betűre nem veszi át már nem csattan
Ezért első benyomásom: Egy humortalan erőltetett, izzadságszagú könyv jött létre.
_Tehát nem olyan mint Rejtő, hanem csak emlékeztet rá._
Kínos hogy érzik az erős utánzás humor nélkül
No persze ez senkit ne akadályozzon meg abban hogy hallgassa olvassa.Majd rájön arra amit írok ha van Rejtő múltja az illetőnek.
Ezt arra írtam tegnap:


> Azt mondják a békacomb olyan mint a galambhús
> A nyúlpörkölt mint a kakaspörkölt
> A szójafasírt pedig mint az igazi fasírt
> A kockás túrórúdira pedig:"mint a pöttyös" "csak jobb"
> ...


Most meghallgatom azt amit teddy felolvasott:*Nagy Károly - Lorre meg én*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 22)

*Levendulának*

Csak ennyit: Örülök, hogy látlak.


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 Szeptember 23)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Csak ennyit: Örülök, hogy látlak.



Köszönöm!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 26)

*Mindenkinek!*

Valami ilyenre gondoltam, amikor elindítottam ezt az oldalt!
Érdekes témák, aktualitások, élmények, velem történt stb.....

2012.09.12.

A budapesti PECSA színpadán hatalmas koncertet adott
Kalapács József az ős Pokolgép énekese 50. születésnapja
alkalmából rendezett koncerten. A koncerten újra összeállt
a 80'as évek nagy sikerű heavy metal bandája az akkori tagokkal.
Mindenki ott volt aki megfordult a 95'ben búcsú koncertet adó
zenekarban.
Volt szerencsém jelen lenni a koncerten.
Kalapács hangja még most is jól szól.
Az eseményről felvétel készült, ami valószínű hamarosan bemutatásra kerül.
Addig legyen itt a 95'ös búcsúkoncert felvétele, ami még videó kazettán jelent
meg Utolsó merénylet címmel. Sajnos a kép már nem olyan minőségű amit meglehet
osztani, de a hangot sikerült feljavítani.

Kedves "hangoskönyvelők", aki szerette ezt a zenét és zenekart
remélem örömmel fogadja ezt a nem könyvet. Azért tettem ide a dumcsira.
Sokan voltak. Olyanok is akik talán a 95' koncerten is már ott voltak.
Lehet, közületek is volt valaki.

73 perc
83,1 mb
mp3
stereo


01. Pokoli színjáték
02. Tovább
03. Pokolgép
04. A maszk
05. Gép induló
06. Bon Scott emlékére
07. Ítélet helyett
08. Győzd le a gonoszt ( Rudán Joe)
09. Mennyit érsz ( Paksi Endre )
10. A jel
11. Cirkusz és rács
12. A bűn
13. Itt és most
14. Háború gyermeke
15. Vérszívó asszony
16. Éjféli harang
17. Mindhalálig rock and roll ( Kalapács, Rudán, Paksi )



[HIDE-THANKS]

```
http://data.hu/dir/or2ta4v3v2204264
```
[/HIDE-THANKS]


Ez a link pedig a Pokolgép életrajzát tartalmazza:

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokolgép_(együttes)


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 28)

Ezt nincs kedved felolvasni? ha már ponyvák előkerültek?
#177


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Szeptember 29)

alive írta:


> Ezt nincs kedved felolvasni? ha már ponyvák előkerültek?
> #177



Ha engem kérdezel, nem!
Lorre könyveit Teddy kezdte felolvasni, bár nagyon tetszik, de én nem akarom elvenni előle.
Igaz, egészen más a stílusunk, egyenlőre köszönöm bizalmadat de Lorre - t nem.
Annyi más van. Nemsokára jelentkezem egy új felolvasással.


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 30)

Evilának privátban válaszoltam


----------



## alive (2012 Október 1)

*Az MVGYOSZ könyvekről és főleg Bodor Tibor*

Általánosan leírt vélemény másoktól a neten szálldogál:Monotonok az MVGYOSZ felolvasói
Én ezt kívánom más oldalról megközelítve bizonyítom: NE ÍTÉLJ KÖNNYEN
Ez egy rossz általánosítás de sokszor igaz
*Most a kivételek bizonyításául hoztam neveket**.*
Itt van az összes felovasója,a gyengén látóknak
Szemezgessünk belőle ki a jó felolvasó
6 olvasóról bizton lehet mondani jó felolvasó
*Bodor Tibor 800 könyvet olvasott fel kiválóan
Ez igen tetemes mennyiség 3010 könyvből 800 biztos jó*
Korompai Vali *313* könyvet olvasott nekem nem favoritom
Nekem kimondottan rossz élményt adott: Dr. Batiz Géza Raymond Chandler: Kedvesem, Isten veled! felolvasása *41 könyvet *olvasott fel

Jó néhány könyveik felolvasója nem jól hangsúlyoz nem kellemes.
Néhány kivétel van.Az oka nem hiszem hogy egy erre irányuló kérés volt
Lélektelenül végzett munka.De főleg hozzá nemértés
Nem tudom kinek ki tetszik ezért kigyűjtöttem a felolvasóit
Hogy nem csak önjelölt amatőrök vannak
A láthatóság végett kiemeltem vastagítással a neves és kiváló színészeket akik még jól is olvasnak


*Gábor Miklós hangját ki ne ismerné?*
*Horváth Lajos Ottó *őt az üvegtigrisből ismerjük
*Szabó Győző *Őt az üvegtigrisből és a MTV-n ment Beugró műsorából is Jó hangú jó színész
*Szilágyi Tibor *ki ne ismerné?

Ágh Éva
Halász Aranka
Korompai Vali
Simándi Anna
B. Vadasi Tünde
Hartmann Teréz
Kovács Ibolya
Simonyi Balázs
Bácskai Zsuzsa
Havas Judit
Kovács M. István
Sipos Magdi
Bacsó Erzsébet
Dr. Batiz Géza
Kövesdi Katalin
Soós Edit
Baksay Miklós
Dr. Salamon András
Kristóf Eszter
*Sunyovszky Sylvia*
Balogh János
Farkas Mária
Kutas József
Szabó Gy.
Balogh Kata
[TD]Farkas Tamás[/TD]
[TD]Laczkovich Géza[/TD]
[TD]Szádvári Gabriella[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bánfalvi István[/TD]
[TD]Fehér Ildikó[/TD]
[TD]Ladik Lívia[/TD]
[TD]Szakály Márta[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bánffy István[/TD]
[TD]Fekete Ernő[/TD]
[TD]Láng András[/TD]
[TD]Szalai Imre[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bánki Zsuzsa[/TD]
[TD]Fenyő Ervin[/TD]
[TD]Lantos István[/TD]
[TD]Szalóczy Pál[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Bánsági Ildikó *[/TD]
[TD]Fodor Éva[/TD]
[TD]Lelkes Ágnes[/TD]
[TD]Szarka Teodóra[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Barlay András[/TD]
[TD]Fodor Zsóka[/TD]
[TD]Lukácsy Katalin[/TD]
[TD]*Székhelyi József *[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Barna Emese[/TD]
[TD]Gábor Miklós[/TD]
[TD]Makai Sándor[/TD]
[TD]Széles Anna[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bátorfi Andrea[/TD]
[TD]Galamb Zoltán[/TD]
[TD]Máriás Andrásné[/TD]
[TD]Szép Zoltán János[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bencsik Gyula[/TD]
[TD]Galkó Balázs[/TD]
[TD]Máté Gábor[/TD]
[TD]*Szilágyi Tibor *
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bereznay Éva[/TD]
[TD]Garai Róbert[/TD]
[TD]Medgyesi Mária[/TD]
[TD]Szoboszlai Éva[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bodó Györgyi[/TD]
[TD]Gieler Ferenc[/TD]
[TD]Mertinger Ilona[/TD]
[TD]Sztankovics Ágnes[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bodor Tibor[/TD]
[TD]Grits Pál[/TD]
[TD]Molnár Levente[/TD]
[TD]Tamás Amaryllis[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bojtor Márta[/TD]
[TD]Günsberger Anett[/TD]
[TD]Mravik Zsolt[/TD]
[TD]Tamás Ferenc[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Borbély Tamás[/TD]
[TD]Gyarmathy Zsuzsa[/TD]
[TD]Murányi László[/TD]
[TD]Táncsics Mária[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Botta Ádám[/TD]
[TD]Horányi László[/TD]
[TD]Nagy Dóra[/TD]
[TD]Terescsik Eszter[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bozai József[/TD]
[TD]*Horváth Lajos Ottó *[/TD]
[TD]Nagy Imola Dóra[/TD]
[TD]Tóth Barnabás[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bozi József[/TD]
[TD]Horváth Szilvia[/TD]
[TD]Nagy Péter[/TD]
[TD]Tóth Beatrix[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bölcsky János[/TD]
[TD]Ifj. Galamb Zoltán[/TD]
[TD]Pásztor Mária[/TD]
[TD]Tóth Judit[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bulik Viktória[/TD]
[TD]Ifju György[/TD]
[TD]Pethes Csaba[/TD]
[TD]Tóth Kálmán[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Búzási Béla[/TD]
[TD]Jeges Krisztián[/TD]
[TD]Polonyi Gyöngyi[/TD]
[TD]Ugocsai Antal[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Cs. Németh Lajos *[/TD]
[TD]Joó Katalin[/TD]
[TD]Pálffy Margit[/TD]
[TD]Ungár Ágnes[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Csekéné Gurmai Pálma[/TD]
[TD]Joó László[/TD]
[TD]Pápai Klára[/TD]
[TD]Varanyi Lajos[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Deák Márta[/TD]
[TD]Kalmár Zsuzsa[/TD]
[TD]Papp Noémi[/TD]
[TD]Varga Kata[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Dimulász Miklós[/TD]
[TD]Kányádi Sándor[/TD]
[TD]Parai Sándor[/TD]
[TD]Varga T. József[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Dombovári Ferenc[/TD]
[TD]Kaptay Márta[/TD]
[TD]Pármai Éva[/TD]
[TD]Vass Gábor[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Dömötör Ágnes[/TD]
[TD]Karácsonyi Violetta[/TD]
[TD]Ráckevei Anna[/TD]
[TD]Viczián Lenke[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Dr. Batiz Géza[/TD]
[TD]Kaszás Attila[/TD]
[TD]Reznák Károly[/TD]
[TD]Virágh Tibor[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Dr. Salamon András[/TD]
[TD]Kelényi Ferenc[/TD]
[TD]Rhorerné Jakabfi Zsuzsanna[/TD]
[TD]Vojtkó Gábor[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cs. Németh Lajos[/TD]
[TD]Képessy József[/TD]
[TD]Ridegh Annamária[/TD]
[TD]Zakariás Éva
Csekéné Gurmai Pálma
Kerekes Andrea
Robb Eszter
Zelky János
Csekéné Gurmai Pálma
Kézdy György
Romoda Klára
Zsigmond Tamara
Deák Márta
Kisgergely József
Salamon András
Zsolnai Júlia
Dimulász Miklós
Kokas László
Seregély Gabriella
Zsolnay Margit
Dombovári Ferenc
Komlós Róbert
Dömötör Ágnes
Kontra Imréné


*Hallgattam én sok Fekete Istvánt *Jó-részt 
*MVGYOSZ könyvek*

Egynél sem volt az az érzésem túlzó vagy nem jó amit csinál a felolvasó
Fekete István -* A Téli berek* (Pármai Éva) Ő csak gyorsan olvasott de még jó elégedettségem közepes
27 szer hallgattam meg
Fekete István - *Kele*(QQCS842) ez egészen jó.*Mindenkinek ajánlom tagtársunk*
Fekete István -* Huszonegy nap* (Laczkovich Géza )_ MVGYOSZ_ ez is jó nagyon, tetszik!*Nem szerepjátszó*, még éppen *nem monoton*

-
*Wass Albert - A funtineli boszorkány Bodor Tibor*-tól kiváló.
*Ő istenuccse nagyon jól olvas fel*





Bodor Tibor
(Kiskunhalas, 1921. február 11. – 2000. június 20.)
1987: Kiskunhalas város díszpolgára
*Kár hogy nem olvas fel többé*
*Nagyon jó hangszíne van*
*Nagyon szépen mondott verseket*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 3)

*itteni felolvasók*

*Mint írtam Bodor Tibor egy kiváló felolvasási élményt nyújt nekem.
*Hangja nagyon barátságos.Úgy olvas hogy nem játszik túl. Érthető folyamatos.
A szereposztást mérsékelten teszi. De ott teszi ahol kell. Érzik hogy színész.
Annyira szeretem hogy még apámat is eszembe juttatja és még-jobban hat rám mint Ő
Mindent tud ami kell egy felolvasáshoz
Ugyanitt kell megemlítenem *QQCS842* -t,




Mert az Ő stílusa mérhető Bodor Tiborhoz sokban emlékeztet rá.
Éppen csak nincs annyi megszemélyesítése.De nagyon jól adta elő a Kele c hangoskönyvet Ott minden megszemélyesítés helyén van
Hallgattam még tőle *A sólyom hangja* darabot ezt is meg kell említeni mert jó a felolvasás szintén.
Külön jónak tartom az összekötő zene kiválasztását jó munka mindenestől gratulálok neki


Ha még sorolhatok rendkívüli előadót *Kútvölgyi Erzsébet*




Az Aranyemberben volt rendkívüli.
Valamint Szabó Magda - Az ajtó is sikeres hangoskönyv felolvasása
Ki ne felejtsük *Molnár Piroskát*




Őt A Noszty fiú esete Tóth Marival Mikszáth regényből ismertem meg
Meg is szerettem nyugodt mérsékelt megszemélyesítése miatt
Itteni felolvasók közül meg kell említenem mert igen-jó volt A Holdrengés előadása





A könyv is tetszett.Aztán *A félelem bére*
Most kóstolom: *Daphne du Maurier - A madarak*.
Nem tetszett A *Vadászidény
*
*Teddy* nekem túlzott szereposztású de élmény(Nagy Károly - *Sivatagi őrjárat*) 



A könyvet sem tartom rejtőhöz hasonlíthatónak
Nem ismeri jól Rejtőt aki a helyszínek hasonlósága miatt és stílusbeli hasonlóság miatt.Általánosan kimondja Hasonlít Rejtőhöz.
*Nem az Hiányzik valami de nagyon*

Rejtő kapcsán.*Galambos Péter** ott* is jó mint mindég .Viszont gyengének tartottam:*Reviczky Gábort*(A három testőr Afrikában)
*Rudolf Péter* elég jó
*Rudolf Péter* sokoldalúbb színész mint Reviczky.Ez meg is látszik a felolvasásán is
Reviczkyt is szerettem Több filmben De egysíkúvá vált játéka(ezt nevezik beskatulyázódásnak).
Ami köszönhető saját magának is nem csak a közönségnek és a rendező színészválasztásának
*Kállay Ferenc*et képtelenség lett volna beskatulyázni


----------



## alive (2012 Október 6)

Megint remekel Bodor Tibor az Magyarország 1514-ben c.Dózsa regényben
Ez az a könyv amit nem érdemes mindenkinek végighallgatni, mert csak történelmet ismerni akarók hallgassák
Abból is csak azok akik a hátteret akarják emberközelből megérteni.
Mondjuk a könyv nem száraz történelmi eseményeket sorol fel. Megpróbált regényes formában szerelemmel átszőve megjelenni.Mégis nehéz olvasmány, szerintem. Oka a régies nyelvezet.valamint a rengetegszereplős és időnként több szálon futó cselekmény.Ám ha melléolvassa valaki a Wikipédia remek leírását az 1514-es esztendőről
A regény fonalát utána remekül veszi föl a hallgató és Bodor Tibor remek színészi képességeivel drámai megjelenítésű hangjával teljesen magával röpít a 1514-es társasdalomba.
Nagy jelenet volt a rákosmezőnél a két papság(Mészáros Lőrinc ceglédi plébános és dominikánusok priorja)közötti tömeghangulatot irányító szónoklat-párbaja.
A kiátkozás és a lezuhanó kereszt megformálása , jól megírva,jó előadással élmény ez nekem








Aki egy remek leírást mint érettségi tételt röviden akar olvasni itt megteheti:http://erettsegi.com/irodalom/eotvos-jozsef-magyarorszag-1514-ben/?output=pdf


----------



## alive (2012 Október 8)

*A könyvek felolvasásáról A hangoskönyvek ről*





Egy nézőpontot mutatok most egy blogból átemelve.Ő rádiójáték típust szeret vagy rádiószínházat.


> Folytatván bő négy hónappal ezelőtt megkezdett sorozatomat, ma ismét egy olyan termékről szeretném lerántani a leplet, amelyet magának sosem vásárolna az ember, ugyanakkor előszeretettel adja ajándékba.
> 
> A népszerű irodalmi művekből készült hangoskönyvek általam ismert, és jelenleg talán egyetlen létező fajtája az, amelyet valamely neves színművészünk olvas fel elejétől a végéig kellemes hangon, tökéletesen artikulálva. A koncepció nagyon jónak tűnik, hiszen könyvet olvasni jó, de valljuk be, néha azért fárasztó. Van-e egyszerűbb és kényelmesebb módja magunkba szívni a kultúrát, minthogy berakjuk a CD-t, feltesszük a fülhallgatót, és szemünket lehunyva felolvastatjuk a könyvet Csernák Jánossal vagy Mácsai Pállal?
> Nos, én azt gondoltam, hogy nincs, mindaddig, amíg három egymást követő napon el nem aludtam egy 8 órás hangoskönyv első 15 percén (tekintve, hogy minden nap kénytelen voltam újra és újra az elejétől nekifutni)!
> ...


Nohát Ő tényleg keveri a felolvasást a rádiószínházzal.Azonban osztom véleményét miszerint egyetlen érces búgó hangon felolvasva valamit, *nehéz nem elkalandozni*.

Ám nem csak az egyenletes szép hangon felolvasás létezik.
Létezik a hanggal való hangulatkifejezés, a *dramatizálás*.
Nos ehhez már színészi képesség kelletik.Nem tévessze senki össze a hanggal való dramatizálást, _ a hangutánzással!_
Ami ha más nem béli személyt jelenítenek meg parodisztikussá válhat.
A teljesen eltérő korú személy hangját utánozni az sem könnyű az is paródia lehet
Ha más nem béli személyt jelenítenek meg az is torz.
A teljesen eltérő korú személy hangját utánozni az sem könnyű.nem is kell feltétlen
..........
Egy szót a monotonitással való egyetértésemről:tartózkodtam kompresszorházban erős dübörgés közelében. A dübörgést motorzaj adta és teljesen monoton volt .Úgy elaludtam mint a pinty
A monoton zaj álmosító Példa rá az autóvezetés és a vonatvezetés Itt védelmeket éberség ellenőrzéseket tettek kötelezővé pedál időszakos megnyomása.
Tehát bizonyított a monotonitás álmosító hatása 
----------------
Vélemény következik:
Éppen ezért kell a két véglet közötti hangoskönyv felolvasást megtenni.Megszemélyesítést(szereposztást) csak profi vállaljon 
Azzal a veszéllyel paródiává válhat.Helyette inkább a beszédritmus megfelelő a könyv tartalmához cselekményéhez igazítva.A megfelelő szünet(hatásszünet) beiktatásával.A dramatizálás jelentőségét nagyon fontosnak tartom.Az érzelmi állapotok megjelenítését.Már ekkor sem monoton
A beszéd ritmusát megváltoztatva fenn lehet tartani a fenti elalvástól félő ember ébren maradását gépkocsi vezetés közben
---------
No azért vicckategória hogy gépkocsivezetés közbeni elalvást hangoskönyv kapcsán előhozni.
Az elkalandozás ismét más kérdés.
Vezetés közben aki nem tud figyelni.Annak és másnak is tiltva van még a mobiltelefonhasználat is.
Összpontosítást zavarja a hangoskönyv és a mobiltelefon is.
Életek múlnak rajta
---
És itt egy hivatalos álláspont:


> Persze a rádiójátékok különböznek a hangoskönyvektől, hiszen azokban nem egy könyv betűhív felolvasásáról van szó, hanem dramatizált műről vagy dramatikus alkotásról. A mi alapfilozófiánk az irodalmi mű hű felolvasása, amit a hallgató értelmezhet, ugyanúgy, mintha nyomtatott művet olvasna. A felolvasásnál egyenesen kritérium az érzelemmentes előadásmód, nem akarjuk befolyásolni a hallgatót, például abban a tekintetben, ki a jó és ki a rossz szereplő. Értelmezze a művet a maga ízlése, érzelme, műveltsége szerint.


----------



## alive (2012 Október 8)

A következő könyvélmény *Vadászidény* kapcsán kell megszólalnom ismét mert maga a könyv téma nem tetszett nem nekem való már a szadisztikus krimi
Ám most mint felolvasás az előzőekben kifejtett elvárások: 

"Létezik a hanggal való hangulatkifejezés, a *dramatizálás*.
Nos ehhez már színészi képesség kelletik.Nem tévessze senki össze a hanggal való dramatizálást, _ a hangutánzással!_
Ami ha más nem béli személyt jelenítenek meg parodisztikussá válhat.
A teljesen eltérő korú személy hangját utánozni az sem könnyű az is paródia lehet
Ha más nem béli személyt jelenítenek meg az is torz.
A teljesen eltérő korú személy hangját utánozni az sem könnyű.nem is kell feltétlen"
A fenti könyv felolvasási stílusában pontosan megvan minden elvárásom
Amit én jó adottságoknak nevezek.
Nincs hangutánzás de van kellemes hang, van a beszédritmussal való kifogástalan bánásmód.
Van a dramatizálás.
Egyszer már a Holdrengést és a Félelem bére.c könyvet megdicsértem.Most teljesen kibontakozva teljesen meglátva a felolvasó képességeit.Tudom leírni:
Hogy hivatásos vagy nem de tökéletesnek tartom.
Nincs benne túljátszás,
Nem rádiótájékszerű feldolgozás.
Nincsen fejezetek közötti összekötőzene. Nem is érettem szükségét.
Ötvözi a hivatalos álláspontnak idézett leírást a színes hangulatos, érzelem visszaadó (dramatizált) előadásmóddal
A dramaturgia szerepe fontos a felolvasásnál is .Nem jól mondja a hivatalos álláspont
A hangoskönyveknek ilyennek kell lennie szerintem


----------



## alive (2012 Október 9)

Scherlock Holmes A sátán kutyája még csak most először hallgattam.
Nem tudom hogy mi az oka De ez most nem a legjobb felolvasás.Nem a felolvasót hibáztatom
Hanem a műfaj írott változatát.
A száraz szöveget nem is lehet jól hangulatozni.Ugyanaz az előadó mint az előző könyvé.Ott minden szempontból jónak találtam Itt most száraz




No kíváncsi leszek a könyv második felére ahol már több a hangulati elem.Ott hogyan adja vissza a jó képességűnek nevezett felovasó.Tudom egy hangulati elemek nélküli leírást nem lehet dramatikusan előadni
Holnap megírom milyen lett a hangulati elemes részének előadása.
...
Egyetlenegyszer halottam üres, sivár,semmi-szöveget érzelemmel megtöltve előadni.
Az Kazal László A telefonkönyv felolvasása talán kupléstílusban volt

No és volt még egy másik: Az pedig *Antal Imre-Egy gondolat bánt engemet,ágyban párnák közt...*
No az megint más volt mert az egy Petőfi vers teljesen másképpen átértelmezve való előadást mint paródiát hallottuk
*Mégis érdemes megnézni* mert mint amatőr-színész bemutatja mi a hangsúlyozás a felgyorsítás szerepe a szövegben
Szemlétetti magát a dramatizálás módszerét
Ugyanakkor veszély is ha egy betűhív könyvet mondjuk teljesen rosszul dramatizálna egy felolvasó


----------



## alive (2012 Október 9)

A teljes könyv hallgatása utáni észrevétel (*A sátán kutyája* )




12. Halál a lápon.mp3 rész izgalmas önmagában is
Mégis visszább mentem hogy rájöjjek miért nem a megszokott jó stílusú olvasás mindenütt.
Megfigyelésem: Mindenütt ahol párbeszéd van Ott remek.
Ahol unalmas leírás van párbeszéd nélkül Ott nem lehetett vele mit kezdeni
Tudni kell Conan Doyle *A sátán kutyáját.* Most úgy írta meg, hogy Dr.Watson és HOLMES,nem együtt nyomoz!!
Sok a levélváltás, szimpla leírással monológként, mintha wattson magában beszélne.
Ebből következik kevés a cselekmény!
No és a végén az összefoglaló,az még is írottan is monoton
Ebből kihozni pergő érzelemmel teli felolvasást valóban csak ott lehet ahol ez tényleg benne van a könyvben Ott pedig megvolt megint ami kellett
A történet az írott szerkezeti stílustól függetlenül a kifejlet felé izgalmas




-----------------------
Vége a könyvnek


----------



## alive (2012 Október 11)

No ha már Rejtőt szereted van itt egy Rejtőkönyv amit én még sosem láttam.




Nem is tudom hol volt eddig
18 évesen volt olyan éjszaka hajnalig 5 Rejtő könyvet olvastam el,
Oka : A vasutasok klubjába véletlenül beesve találtam vagy 20 Rejtő könyvet.Amit éheztünk mert aVárosi könyvtárban nem volt csak 2-3
Oka ismét a politikai irányítás!
A népkultúra szabályozása.
úgy mint ma csak most nem a könyvkiadásban hanem Az oktatásban Ami nem oktatás hanem nevelés (politikai utánpótlás-nevelés).
Semmiben nincs különbség
Ideológiai átnevelés ,mindkettő.
A párt nak szüksége volt, van feltétlen és önálló gondolkodás nélküli hívekre.Kritikai érzék nem kell

No Rejtő az jó. A következő hallgatni valóm a Drótnélküli gyilkosság lesz
A következő idézetből is kiderül milyen nem ismert és nem kinyomott könyvei is voltak Rejtőnek.Talán a rövidségük kisregény kategóriájuk miatt


> Rejtőnek ez a két kisregénye a kevésbé ismertek közé tartozik, nem sorolhatók se az igazán humoros, se a bűnügyi történetek közé, hanem valahová Rejtő-földre.
> A „*Drótnélküli gyilkosság*” Ceylonon játszódik, főszerepben három testvér, akik szeretnék kicsikarni örökségüket zsugori, szigorú bácsikájuktól. A trükk azonban – a bácsit felcsalják és messzire küldik egy hajóval, hogy míg visszakeveredik, elszedjék a pénzt – rosszul sül el, a bácsi a jelek szerint meghal.
> Két testvér a bácsi távoli ültetvényére menekül álnéven, egyikük pedig marad és magára vállalja a tettet. De vajon szenvedhet-e az ártatlan? Megkomolyodnak-e az eddig léha fiatalok?
> 
> ...


"Egzotikus helyszínen játszódó kalandregényekről beszélünk tehát, melyekben csak finoman van csepegtetve a humor, nincs túl nagy rejtély, sem katarzis. Az írással pénzt keresni nem mindig fennkölt élmény, pláne ha szó szerint a mindennapi betevő a tét, így hát ne ítéljük meg túl keményen szerzőnket.
A teljes képhez az ilyen történetek is hozzátartoznak, és egy hosszabb metrózás alatt elolvasva jó szórakozást kínálnak."
Talán ezért nem volt kiadva 1960 táján, mert humor szempontjából nem a szokott szintet hozta.

Most ismét kiadnak mindent, ha jó ha nem jó.Mivel divattá vált.
Ismét felfedezték az olvasók.És akkora az éhség iránta hogy még a silányabbat is kiadják.
Veszik azt is.
A Pénz meg befolyik.





így gondolom.


----------



## alive (2012 Október 13)

*Copyright : Titis Kft.*

Már legalább 5. alkalommal hallgattam meg A *sátán kutyája* hangoskönyvet
Egyre több rejtett előadói szépségét, jól sikerültségét fedezek fel benne. A kriptalakó, Halál a lápon, A csapda részekben
Ezekre először nem figyeltem fel.
Nagyon köszönöm a tehetséges előadónak, kezdek teljesen rákattanni

Ám az éjjel elkezdtem egy új könyvet



Itt fedeztem fel egy kiváló előadót Nem is tudtam névről kicsoda:Ráckevei Anna.Ő az előadó,
Anna tökéletesen illik a könyvhöz aminek címe
*Szabó Magda -**Régimódi történet
*
Nem is képzeltem hogy egy általam inkább női olvasóknak véleményezett könyv így tetsszen
Olyan varázsosan ír, könnyed mint egy fátyoltánc



Persze mindég vonzott ez a letűnt kor, amit Szabó Magda elénk tár, ráadásul megfűszerezi azzal az örömteli ténnyel, hogy miközben olvassuk a történetet, ott bujkál bennünk a tudat, igen, ez az ő őstörténete. A könny fantasztikus és külön érdekesé teszi, hogy nem kevés iróniával meghintve azt, nem a klasszikus dialógus sablonra épül, hanem egészen eredeti stílusban tárgyalva kerül az olvasó elé.


> kiváló képet kapunk a XIX második feléről és a XX század első két évtizedéről, a vidéki életmódról, a dzsentrikről, egy számunkra távolinak tűnő társadalom hanyatlásáról, s a korabeli nők sorsáról. A mű nehezen indul, rengeteg név és esemény zúdul az olvasóra, de ha itt nem adjuk fel, hamarosan kitisztul a kép, s a környezet és a távoli múlt bemutatása után színre lépnek a főszereplőnő életét meghatározó szereplők, szülők, nagyszülők, rokonok az ő küzdelmeikből, helyes és helytelen döntéseik eredményeképpen alakul Jablonczay Lenke jelleme.


A hangoskönyv elkészítési formája is nagyol légiesen finom ízlésre vall.kiadta: Titis Kft. gondozta Szabó Magda
A fejezetek közötti átkötő-zene.Egy csendes romantikus zongoradallam.Az előadó hangja kellemes női hang.Nem harsány nem éles
Érdekes megoldás Amikor a család egy férfitagjának (Jablonczay Kálmán) naplójáról ír akkor egy ugyancsak kellemes jó stílusú férfi hang olvas
Ez teszi külön érdekessé
Nem tudom ki a férfihang nem tudtam ki a Női olvasó de nagyon jó
Ebbe a világba:

 visz el. Szabó Magda és Ráckevei Anna




Ráckevei Anna


----------



## alive (2012 Október 15)

*Popper Péter: Pilátus testamentuma*

Most nem tudom mi jött rám
Ezt hallgattamopper Péter: Pilátus testamentuma






> A regény Pontius Pilátus, Júdea római helytartójának fiktív időskori visszaemlékezéseiről szól. Az ő szemszögéből Először felidézi karrierjét, ahogy halad előre a katonai ranglétrán. Harmincas éveiben, amikor megakad előrehaladása pályafutásában, akkori szokás szerint elmegy egy jósdába, hogy megtudja: mi várhat még rá? Ekkor figyelmezteti először egy papnő a jövőjében rejlő veszélyekre:
> 
> _"Olyan végzetek közelednek hozzád, amelyeket nemigen bír el közönséges halandó lelke. És te nem vagy felkészülve. Kezedben lesz a világ sorsa. De te el fogod szalasztani az alkalmat."_
> 
> ...


Most nézzük mi is a véleményem.
Be kell vallanom az első felét elaludtam.No nem a felolvasó miatt mert azt ki kell emelnem: Nagyon jó a Szilágyi Tibor felolvasása Nagy művész Ő,minden hangulatfokozás ott van ahol kell.
Csak annyira nem kötött le először a vallási elmélkedés hogy miatta aludtam el.
Ám a vége felé már ismertem a történetet a jézusét .
Itt már éber voltam és kezdtem élvezni a könyvet.Ma újra fogom hallgatni elsőre nem sikerült.
Akarom hallani Szilágyi Tibort




Érdekes része a könyvnek, amikor Jehuda feljegyzéseiből idéz Pilátus. Itt jönnek azok a részek, amelyek a hagyománytól eltérően, más felfogásban mesélik Jézus történetét. E szerint már a fogantatása is Izrael majdani szabadságának kivívásáért történt. A zelóták (zsidó szabadságharcosok) összehozták a Dávid-házbeli Mirjám (Mária) és az öreg Heródes második fiának titkos nászát, melyből született a galileai. Az apát (tehát a saját fiát) Heródes lefejeztette, és a csecsemőket is legyilkoltatta, de a kis Jézust megmenekítették. Aztán Jehószit ben Pandora (József), az ács, beavattatván a zelóta mozgalom terveibe, vállalta a törvényes apaságot, és a házasságot Mirjámmal. Jézus szellemi és testi fejlesztése 21 éves koráig arra irányult, hogy majdan király legyen belőle. 21 évesen a harcművészetek elsajátítására elküldték a messzi keletre, 6 év múlva azonban egy teljesen más ember tért vissza: a világtól elvonult, szent ember benyomását keltette.


----------



## spajz (2012 Október 17)

sziasztok,
nem tudom pontosan, hang-, ill rádiójátékokat is érint-e ez a fórum, én egy régebbi kedves hangélményt keresek:
tersánszky józsi jenő: "*egy biciklifék története*" címmel hallottam évekkel ezelőtt a kossuthon.
üdv.:
s.


----------



## alive (2012 Október 18)

spajz írta:


> sziasztok,
> nem tudom pontosan, hang-, ill rádiójátékokat is érint-e ez a fórum, én egy régebbi kedves hangélményt keresek:
> tersánszky józsi jenő: "*egy biciklifék története*" címmel hallottam évekkel ezelőtt a kossuthon.
> üdv.:
> s.


Nem tudom mit tehetek érted én keresem nekem nincs meg Ezzel a beírással máris felhívtad a figyelmet egy műre.





Tekintsd ajánlásnak.Mintha élményedet osztottad volna meg


Ezt találtam:*Tolvaj Janó -avagy a megkopasztott bicikli esete*

Berkes Péter Az eltűnt biciklifék esete Rádiójáték




Szerintem nem a Tersánszky Józsi Jenő félét halottad mert ,mindenütt csak a Berkes Péter féle van


----------



## spajz (2012 Október 18)

Megnyugtatlak, hogy azt hallottam, amit írtam, a könyv -éppen ebben a kiadásban- meg is van. Egyik legkedvesebb hangjáték volt, amit valaha hallottam, részint Tersánszky derűs, erdélyi stílusa miatt, részint a zseniális dramaturg miatt, aki a főhőst és a mesélőt szétválasztotta Reviczky Gábor és Agárdi Gábor tolmácsolásában.
Adatokat találtam ugyan a NAVA oldalán, de letöltést sajnos nem.


----------



## alive (2012 Október 18)

Nem voltam ideges.Van úgy hogy az ember sokáig keres és talál
Van úgy hogy nem talál
Elmesélem én mit kerestem évekig:
Az az 1960-as évek esti mese szignálja volt.Egy apás férfihang egy zene alá mondta:"..Ne légy szeles. Bár a munkádon más keres - _dolgozni csak_ pontosan, szépen, ahogy a csillag megy az égen, úgy érdemes. .."
Sehol nem találtam A magyar rádió egyik legrégibb szerkesztőjének írtam(_*Perjés Klára*,a kossuth adó főszerkesztője volt akkor még)
_




[h=3]Perjés Klára[/h]
Aki a hangtárban és a nyugdíjas hangtechnikusoknál érdeklődött.
Kitartó segítőkészsége ellenére sem lett meg a hangfelvétel
Ám a te ügyed frissebb és nem reménytelen ,még linket is találtál.
Legyen szerencséd


----------



## alive (2012 Október 21)

*Még mindég a Poncius Pilátus-ról*

Nem vagyok hívő de kóstolgattam a bibliát tehát tudom Jézus keresztre feszítésének társadalmi körülményeit és főbb szereplőit
A messiás várást a zsidó gondolkodást nem érzékeltem
A* Popper Péter-Pilátus testamentuma*
Még közelebb vitt egy korhoz .
Ráhangolt megsejtette velem a Jézus keresztre feszítésének okait.
Bele éreztetett egy hitvilágba jobban megértettem mint a templomban bármikor is.Mi a megváltó mi a zsidó nép kiválasztottság megnevezésének valódi jelentése.
Megismerni vélem *Poncius Pilátus *hegemón*,** Heródes, Keresztelő János, *Heródiás, Heródiás lánya Salome és több bibliai szereplőt regényes formában
Mindezt az élményt köszönhetem Szilágyi Tibor suttogva mitikus hangzásban elhangzott előadásának
No és nem utolsó sorban Popper Péter pszichológus írástudásának.Hangulatteremtésének







Salome tánca Heródes előtt (hét fátyol tánc)





Keresztelő-szent János halála(Szent Iván )


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 Október 29)

Imádom a meséket, szerintem soha nem leszek az az igazi felnőtt. 
Azt hiszem a lefekvés előtti meseolvasást is sokkal jobban élvezem mint a pindurkáink. 
Az meg hab a tortán ha más mesél nekem is! Hihetetlen mennyire ráhangolódok egy-egy szép és jól elmesélt mesére. 
teddyted felolvasása mindig öröm, most ezzel a mesével teljesen belopta magát a szívembe! 
Remélem látod mit írtam, és nem fosztasz meg a teljes könyvtől!  teddyted mesélj még nekünk!

Másik kedvenc felolvasónk is megszólalt ma este. Tarzan története Gépész felolvasásában, hmmmmmmmm öröm az élet, jó hogy ilyen vállalkozókedvetek van! 
Óriási ölelés megy tőlem felétek!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Október 29)

*Mese és esett a hó*

Jó estét mindenkinek!

Én is köszönöm Teddynek a mesét és neked az ölelést Lenevdula! 
Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz és kérőkhöz, már csak azért is mert az unokám tátott szájjal hallgatta.
Hogy Evila szavaival éljek, amit a fórumon írt ( kicsit kifordítva ): Teddy, a számból veszed ki a szót. 

Gondolom, nem mondok újdonságot, ma reggel nagy pelyhekben esett a hó!
Unokámmal, aki két éves, mentünk a bölcsibe de igen lassan jutottunk el odáig.
Neki a hóesés, nekem az ő öröme és csodálata a hó iránt, volt nagy élmény.
Kár, hogy mikor mentem érte, már nem csak hó nem volt, de teljesen száraz volt az út.
A reggeli élményért szeretnék egy köszit nyomni a hóesésnek!


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 Október 29)

Nálunk most sztrájk van 
Reggel, illetve délelőtt is esett a hó, hatalmas pelyhekben jött lefelé, pindurkák most láttak ilyet először 
Álltak az udvaron és hatalmasra tágult szemekkel nézték az eget 
A sztrájk oka pedig Gépész  Tarzant hallgatunk  Igaz a törpék nem értik, de hasonfekvéses könyöklés és csend van, alvásról csak én álmodozok 
Kollektív döntés - mami ezt nézzük még meg  És hiába mondom hogy ez nem olyan mese és nem látunk semmit csak halljuk, Ők rendületlenül nézik a lejátszót 
Tudom ám, hogy ennek semmi köze a hangoskönyvhöz, mégis elárulok egy hatalmas titkot, nincs nagyobb öröm az életben a gyermeknél, kettő meg egyenesen a boldogság netovábbja! 

Kellemes éjszakát!


----------



## Evila (2012 Október 30)

Kedves dr. Gépész!

Adósod vagyok még én is egy-egy (sok) köszivel, letöltöm, meghallgatom. Élvezem 
Lenevdulával ellentétben én mászka, és otthoni tevés-vevés közben, hála a memóriakártyás telefonoknak!

Egyszer majd én is beszállok tán - hosszabb anyaggal -, a meseklubba, de még nem jött el az ideje. 

Minden jót kívánok gyerkőcöknek, unokáknak, de ha lehet, még egy ideig ne akarjatok lehulló hópelyheket csodálni! :7: <<< ő még kicsit odébb van:..:


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Október 30)

*Evilának*

Odébb van, odébb van! Csak a hó nem tudott róla, hogy nem szabad neki esni! 
Na mindegy, nálunk most süt a nap, viszont dolgozhatunk, mert sok a rosszullét a hirtelen időváltozás miatt.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Október 30)

*Halottak npjára*






"Mindazokért, kiket nem láttunk már régen
Akik velünk együtt ünnepelnek az égben
Mindazokért akik nincsenek itt
Mindazokért egy - egy gyertya égjen" 

Demjén Ferenc sorai


----------



## egon98 (2012 Október 30)

Ó, én a hangos könyvön elalszom... Olyan mint amikor kiskoromban Anyukám mesélt....


----------



## jeno96 (2012 Október 31)

Valahogy inkább megnézem filmbe, mint hogy meghallgatnám


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Október 31)

*A két pontgyűjtőnek*

Sziasztok fiúk!
Az a helyzet, személy szerint örülök annak, hogy felkerestétek ezt a topicot.
Annak már kevésbe, hogy így akarjátok megszerezni a 20 üzenet után járó tagságot.
Van néhány száz ( ezer ) ember, akik szeretik hallgatni a könyveket.
Ez a topic nekik jött létre.
Szívesen olvasom ( olvassuk ), ha valamiről véleményetek, esetleg storytok van. 
Sok olyan anyag ( könyv ) van feltöltve, amit nem lehet megnézni csak elolvasni vagy meghallgatni.

De amit ide írtatok, kis túlzással olyan, mintha a fradit éltetnétek az újpesti tábor közepén.


----------



## egon98 (2012 Október 31)

Bár nem olvasatm el az összes hozzászólást én ezt a váaszt kicsit durvának és cinikusnak találom..


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Október 31)

egon98 írta:


> Bár nem olvasatm el az összes hozzászólást én ezt a váaszt kicsit durvának és cinikusnak találom..



Nem volt más reagálás! 

Szerinted, nekünk jól esett, hogy valaki első hozzászólásában annak ad hangot, hogy nem szereti a hangoskönyveket, mert elalszik rajta? 

jenő96 meg egyenesen utánad ment és rád licitált!

Távol áll tőlem a durvaság, ám inkább én tartom cinikusnak azt amit írtál, írtatok!
Csak felhívtam figyelmeteket, hogy a hangoskönyv nem szeretete, és ennek kifejtése
nem feltétlenül arra az oldalra való, ahol elvileg az azt szeretők vannak.

Azért kezdtem azzal, hogy örülök a látogatásotoknak, mert azt gondolom, ha többször megfordultok itt és az "anya" oldalon hátha megváltozik a véleményetek, hangoskönyv hallgató válik belőletek. 

Tegnap amikor láttam a hozzászólásodat még kevés üzenetnél tartottál az tag titulushoz vezető úton.
Mára, ahogy látom, már elérted. Gratulálok!
Láttam a nickedet más topicnál. Nem olvastam őket, de remélem nem hasonló módon írtál oda is.
Viszont ezt itt, zárjuk le. 
Ezeken az oldalakon volt már elég veszekedés, nem szeretném ha megint kialakulna!

Keresd fel a *hangoskönyvek és társai 2012* fórumot, biztos találsz olyat ami érdeklődési körödbe tartozik.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 November 1)

*A Magyar Nemzet Történelmi Arcképcsarnoka I.*

Kedves Temudzsin!
Nem tudom merre jártál ezidáig, de nagyon jó, hogy visszatértél. 
Meghallgattam a történelmi arcképcsarnokot.
Nem tartom magam egy műveletlen embernek, de ami abban hallható, nekem nagyrészt ismeretlen.
Több olyan utalás, történet, név szerepel benne amiről még nem is hallottam!
Sajnálatomra, nagyon szőrmentén foglalkozik dolgokkal és mivel felkeltette érdeklődésemet,
hát kénytelen leszek bővebb történelmi ismereteket szerezni. 
Nem tudtam nem felvinnyogni a 4. részt hallgatva a következő részen.
Idézem: 
Általában a hun mondákban több vezér neve szerepel. Említés van téve Kádárról, akit arra a tisztségre helyeztek, hogy ítéljen és büntessen ........
Személy szerint nagyon várom a következő részeket!!!!!


----------



## Temudzsin (2012 November 2)

Szia, Gépész!
Hát, van "bukéja" annak a 4. résznek...
Én is nagyon várom a folytatásokat, de még csak ezzel, az első kötettel volt szerencsém összefutni.) Pedig már 2009-ben megjelent.)
Köszönöm biztató szavaid, igyekszem minél több unicummal jelentkezni.
Kellemes hétvégét kívánok!
Üdvözlettel
Teumudzsin


----------



## Temudzsin (2012 November 3)

*Regék és mondák*

Kedves Dr Gépész - és mindenki, akit érdekel a hun-magyar múlt!



A Milecentenárium idején született néhány érdekes alkotás, mely a legendák ködébe vesző múltunk felelevenítését, újbóli megismerését-megismertetését vette célba.
A Honfoglalás című film és annak zenei anyaga a legtöbbet háttérbe szorította, de - bár szerényen, az árnyékban meghúzódva - azért mégiscsak megszülettek.
Egyik ilyen jellegű kísérlet az a regölés-sorozat, amit Szőke István Atilla verseire "követtek el".
Történelmi ismereteinket ugyan nem mélyíti el az anyag, de ad valami mást.
Egy hangulatot, egy érzést.
A Hangoskönyv és Társai-ba töltögettem, töltögetem a rendelkezésemre álló anyagot.
Használjátok egészséggel!
(Az elő-előforduló hanghibákért elnézéseteket kérem, de a kazettákat megviselte a mellékutak zötyögése és pora...)


----------



## angel1208 (2012 November 3)

Köszönöm mindazoknak akik megosztottak, feltöltöttek hangoskönyveket. Nem találkoztam még az alábbi oldalra való hivatkozással, ahol valaki rádiójátékokat gyűjt össze. Bocs ha nem jó helyre írtam, vagy már ismeritek. 

[HIDE-THANKS]http://radiojatekok-mindenkinek.blogspot.hu/[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 November 4)

Ha már megemlítettem A Csend Ünnepét, ami a Halottak napját, az előtte és az utána levő napokat jelenti nálunk, hagy írjak pár sort egy csodálatos könyvről ami sajnos nincs meg hangoskönyvben.
Kodolányi János - Égő csipkebokor című könyve.
Eléggé nagy a családunk és sokféle vallás, hit keveredik nálunk. Ez a könyv . . . Próbálok érthető lenni de nagyon nehéz, ezt mindenkinek jó lenne elolvasni.
Ide másolok egy részletet, bízom benne, hogy lesz aki érti mi az amit nem lehet megmagyarázni.

És még mi minden ünnep!
Valaha, a paradicsomi létben, ünnep volt az ember minden napja, minden perce, hiszen az örökkévalóságban élt, együtt az Istennel. Ahogy süllyedt az ember, váltak ünnepei egyre ritkábbakká, egyre üresebbekké.

*Mert az ünnep: kiemelkedés, fölszárnyalás az alantasból, a térből és az időből, az életből - a létbe. Abbahagyása minden tevékenységnek, magunkba fordulás, megtisztulás, szellemivé válás. Az ünnep: a szabadság. Megszabadulás minden nyűgtől. S ha ebből szabadulunk, éppen az az ünnep.* Nem vigasság, zabálás, ivás, tombolás az ünnep, nem csinnadratta, nem. Hiszen ha így volna, nem volnának komor, szomorú, de mégis fölemelő ünnepek. *Az ünnep: csend. Megállás. Elmerülés az időtlenségben. Hangtalan ujjongás, néma zokogás. Mosoly a könnyek között. Könny a mosolyban. Ahogy a fölkelő, a lenyugvó Nap ragyog át a felhők résén. Az ünnep az a pillanat, mikor álomnak érezzük a valóságot. És valóságnak azt, ami láthatatlan, megfoghatatlan.*

Ez a részlet a második könyv 27. fejezetében olvasható
Nálunk most ezt a könyvet hallgatjuk, ebből olvasunk fel. Október végétől Karácsonyig ebből a könyvből van felolvasás. Jó lenne egyszer megtalálni hangoskönyvben is.


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 November 5)

Már negyedszerre hallgatom A fehér folt c. hangoskönyvet.
Meg kell állapítanom
Rejtőnek kemény kritikája hangzik el a világot gyarmatosítani (leigázni akaró) nyugati fejlett civilizáció iránt .Ebből következtetem igazságérzetét sértette a főileg Brit terjeszkedés.


> - Ide hallgass, kapitány - mondta Morton este -, ez az egész ügy nagyon emlékeztet engem az egyik Timor-sziget megszállására. Néhány fehéret odaküldtek, és addig tárgyaltak, amíg valamennyit lemészárolták. Azután alibijük volt arra, hogy bevonuljanak hadi-tengerészeikkel a szigetre.
> 
> - Azt sem hiszem, hogy véletlenül építették ilyen rosszul ezt a telepet - mondta a kapitány. - Itt a mi bőrünkre akarnak gyarmatosítani. Anglia nem hódít, de lemészárolt alattvalóiért megtorlással él. És erre a többi hatalom nem szólhat semmit.


*A fenti részlet mutatja micsoda gyalázatos eszközökkel él a"civilizáció"*
Ám a reménytelenséget is érezteti könyvében.A bennszülötteket hol szabadságért harcolóknak, hol a fehérek életét veszélyeztető vadembereknek mutatja


> - Uram - mondta a bennszülött -, nem kötöttek kínzócölöphöz, mert sánta vagyok, és ez rossz jou-jou. Tegnap emberáldozatot mutattak be, a harcosok agyaggal tapasztották le a hajukat, és két napja táncolnak. A dobok mindenütt szólnak, és messze kampongokból összegyűlnek a sakaiok, hogy a király háborúba vezesse őket a fehérek ellen.


 A fehér folt nem kimondottan a legviccesebb könyve 
Vegyük észre közös minden regényében: Az elnyomottak melletti és az igazságtalanságok iránti fellépése jellemző
Az sem véletlen hogy Erről is írt Rejtő jenő
*Hisz időben is átélte* (1905. március 29. Budapest, Magyarország
Elhunyt:
1943. január 1. Jevdoko, Ukrajna)*Az I.világháború előtti időszakot*

*
A versenyfutás Afrikáért* (_Race for Africa_) vagy *Afrika felosztása* (_Partition of Africa_)[SUP][1][/SUP] néven ismert folyamat során az európai nagyhatalmak 1881 és 1914 között elfoglalták és két független állam kivételével maguk közt felosztották Afrika szinte teljes területét és gyarmatokat alakítottak ki.





--

Kossuth kiadó Szépen dolgozott
Az összekötőzenék érdekesek hangulatteremtők
Galamb ismét remekelt a felolvasással


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 November 5)

Dr.Gépész














Temudzsin














Teddyted


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 November 12)

*Edgar Rice Burroughs - Tarzan a majomember*

*Edgar Rice Burroughs - Tarzan a majomember*



> Gyermekkönyvet keresve akadtam rá erre az általam elfeledett könyvre a polcon.
> Serdülő korú gyermekkel rendelkező szülőknek ajánlom figyelmébe.
> ( főleg, ha annak idején ők elmulasztották olvasni )
> Én tán 10 éves lehettem, amikor először olvastam Tarzan a dzsungel fia történetét.
> ...






Csak azt tudom mondani nagyon jót tettél hogy felolvastad!
Izgalmas könyv.
Nagyon jól van előadva gratulálok hozzá 
Egy"hibát" követtél el de pótolható
A többi Tarzant még nem olvastad fel Ám csatoltad:
Tarzan a dzsungel fia
Tarzan visszatérése
Olyan nagyszerű lenne ha ezeket is felolvasná egy jó képességű ember


----------



## ceruza (2012 November 15)

Most olvasgattam bele a post-okba, nem nagyon értem a negativ hangokat. 

Nekem konkrétan a hangoskönyvek tették lehetővé hogy két kedvenc hobbimat
a csavargást és az olvasást egy időben műveljem. Vezetés és utazás közben is megkimél a szürkeségtől.

Csak köszönetet tudok mondani az önkénteseknek önzetlen munkájukért, de kivánom a felsőbb hatalmak kézenfoghatóan is meghálálják.

-- ceruza


----------



## alive (2012 November 22)

*Ismét egy könyvélmény kapcsán*

Ismét egy könyvélmény kapcsán, sokkal inkább az előadót dicsőítem







Ő az akit már ezelőtt sok sok évvel Még annyira nem ismerten Kiváló reményteljes színészként tartottam számon
Még jóval az Üvegtigris előtt
*Most a Rejtő Jenő Néma revolverek városa kapcsán* 






> Benjámin Walter zsaroló és 13. Pác Tivald sajátos duót alkotnak.
> 
> A tét az 500 ezer fontos örökség és a kaszafúrásért járó börtön.
> 
> ...



*Kell Őt rendkívül jó előadónak minősítenem*
*Egyszerre képes alkalmazni a megszemélyesítő szereposztás típusú felolvasást és a dramatizáló-hangulatteremtő, érzelmeket kiválóan megjelenítő* felolvasási módot
Mindenkinek példa lehet
Galambos Pétert lepipálja állítom (pedig ő általánosan elismert)
Bodor Tibortól sokkal érzelem-gazdagabb
Szilágyi Tiborral majdnem azonos élményt adó
Ha még nem mondta volna ki van a képen Ki az akit ennyiire kiemelek már évek óta ismertségem alapján:
*Rudolf Péter*
*Maga a könny a legmókásabb Rejtő könyvek közé tartozik
De mindenképpen a Legszövevényesebb*


----------



## Scorpio (2012 November 30)

alive írta:


> Itt sem az a lényeg hogy dicsérd az a programot amit te használsz
> Hisz egy sorral lejjebb Scorpio ismét másra esküszik



"vox humana" nem egy programot jelent, hanem "emberi hang"-ot, -ezt dícsérte ugyanis.


----------



## Scorpio (2012 November 30)

Nagyon megtévesztő szöveg, amely jencuska néhány feltöltésénél olvasható: Felolvassa: Dex Veronika. 
Mintha egy hölgy lenne, holott gépi hang.


----------



## Scorpio (2012 November 30)

Nekem nagyon bejön Borbiczki Ferenc hangja és az Ő felolvasásának módja. Általában MK Rádióból származó daraboknál találkozhatunk Vele. Ha az ember kivágja az ott közölt felolvasások közül azokat a néha szörnyű és idegesítő zajokat, melyeket zenének neveznek, akkor számomra nagyon élvezetes művek lesznek.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 November 30)

Kedves Fórumozó társaim!

Egyetértek Scorpioval!
Mára már csak a Katolikus rádió maradt az egyetlen, ahol még felolvasva rendszeresen lehet hallgatni könyveket, írásokat. 
Valaki, vagy valakik úgy gondolják, hogy mindenképpen zenével, vagy valamilyen effekttel kell "színesebbé" tenni a hallgatni valót. Nagyon nem értek vele, velük egyet.
Az, hogy az elején meg a végén van zene még elmegy, de, hogy az olvasás alatt, halkabban bár de szól valamilyen zene, zaj, egyéb effekt borzasztónak találom.
Itt van Rózsa Pista - Devan káplárt nem lehet megölni c. felolvasása. Nagy várakozással kezdtem a hallgatásába, végig is hallgattam, jó is lenne, de nem kicsit idegesített az állandó, mondhatni nem odavaló ".zene, zaj". És mostanában sorra így jelennek meg a hangoskönyv cd-k. Valószínű helykitöltés a célja de, még egyszer mondom, nekem nagyon nem tetszik!

A felolvasó programokba nem bonyolódnék bele. Egyszer kipróbáltam, nem tetszett. Tiszteletben tartva azok nézetét, akik elfogadhatónak tartják, az igaz, hogy fel nem olvasott műveket is lehet hallgatni, de a régi, kazettán megjelent könyvek felolvasóinak többségénél is a "lelketlen" felolvasás volt a baj. A monoton, nem megfelelően
hangsúlyozott felolvasás tönkre teheti az élvezetet.
Meg a hang!
A fórumon említett két hölgy ( Korompai Vali, Szobszlai Éva ) sokszor valóban élvezhetetlenül, szőrfelállítóan olvassák fel a könyveket. Az igazsághoz hozzátartozik, hogy a fiúknál is akad ilyen előadó. Mivel színészekről van szó, csak arra tudok gondolni, hogy nem volt aki instruálja őket. Azt, gondolom sokan tudják, tudjátok, hogy a Soros Alapítvány pénzelte az abban az időben még gyermek, sőt csecsemő cipőben járó hazai könyv felolvasások kazettán való megjelenését. Mindezt a vakok és gyengén látók részére.
Valószínű azonban, a készítőknek nem állt rendelkezésére olyan háttér mint a rádióban vagy a filmgyárban. Volt egy magnó és egy felolvasó. Az a technika ami mostanság
már minden számítógéppel rendelkezőnek rendelkezésére áll, akkor még bizonyosan drága lett volna. ( zajszűrés, papír csörgés kiszűrése stb... ). Példa az épp nemrég feltöltött,
Dr. Batiz Géza által felolvasott Ken Follett könyv. Tele van olvasási hibával és ami borzasztóbb, orrszívással. ( biztos meg volt fázva )
Azután, ha elkészült a felolvasás, "jó lesz ez vidékre" felkiáltással kazettásították és elárasztották vele a könyvtárakat. Volt olyan könyv ami 35 - 40 db félórás kazettából állt. A mindenféle magnófejjel és fejbeállítással lejátszott kazetták ma már nem, vagy csak sok munkával feljavítva hallgathatók. Én is próbálkoztam, több kevesebb sikerrel.
Sajnos, valóban sok rendkívül értékes felolvasás ( kazetta használhatatlansága, a felolvasó személye ) veszett kárba.

Végül köszönöm azoknak akik meghallgatják felolvasásaimat és megemlítenek a fórum felolvasói között. Sokat jelent ez nekem! Bár tudom, hogy hol a helyem.

További kellemes fórumozást, jó és tartalmas, hallgatható könyveket kívánok mindeninek!

Gépész

Hát egyenlőre ennyi!


----------



## Evila (2012 November 30)

Scorpio írta:


> "vox humana" nem egy programot jelent, hanem "emberi hang"-ot, -ezt dícsérte ugyanis.



Kedves *Scorpio,* valóban, egyszerűen az emberi hangra gondoltam

S hogy nem idéztem pontosan *alive*-et?
Nem is az volt a célom, hiszem csak a véleményemet akartam tolmácsolni, s ahhoz bőven elég volt az a kis mondat, hogy az olvasó, ha már oly botor, hogy érdekli a véleményem, tudja mihez kötni.

*Dr. Gépésszel *ellentétben - tán nem kövez meg miatta -, én nem találtam zavarónak a háttérzenét, bár egy kicsit soknak tűnt nekem is, de olyan "kávéház feelinget" varázsolt be nekem. Képzeletemben a múlt század elején jártam, tán a New Yorkban, s ott hallgattam ki a szomszéd asztalról a beszélgetést, ahol megosztja egyik vendég az asztaltársaival a történetet, igen szemléletes módon tálalva.
Szerencsére nem vagyunk egyformák, ahány ember, annyi ízlés.
Szeretném remélni, hogy *Korompai Vali *és *Szoboszla Éva* előadásai is tetszenek vala*kik*nek, hisz különben nem készült volna - főleg Korompai Valival -, annyi anyag. Megfelelő pozitív visszaigazolás nélkül tán még régebben sem fordítottak volna energiát ilyesmire. Bár - be kell valljam -, nekem sem sikerült még meghallgatnom őket, bár elég sokat letöltöttem. Talán majd egyszer ráveszem magam, hogy ne csak bele-bele, hanem egy teljes könyvet meghallgassak. 

Köszönöm, kedves *dr. Gépész, *hogy felvillantottad a hangoskönyvek létrejöttének a múltját, bár amióta olvastam hozzászólásodat, azon töröm a fejem, hogy a siketek végül is, mihez kezdtek azzal a sok-sok felgyűlt hanganyaggal?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 November 30)

Evila írta:


> Köszönöm, kedves *dr. Gépész, *hogy felvillantottad a hangoskönyvek létrejöttének a múltját, bár amióta olvastam hozzászólásodat, azon töröm a fejem, hogy a siketek végül is, mihez kezdtek azzal a sok-sok felgyűlt hanganyaggal?



Jól van naaaa!
Olyan sok okosat akartam írni, hogy elsikkadt a részlet.
Természetesen, Vakok és gyengénlátókat akartam leírni. ( Bár a siketeknek el lehet mutogatni, ahogy a TV - ben futó Sue Thomas FBI sorozatban teszik. 
Na, hogy kivágtam magam?! ) 
Azért, nagyon köszönöm, hogy felhívtad figyelmemet a hibámra. ( Ha valakit érdekelne, a vakok helyett siketek volt írva a hozzászólásomban )
Hangsúlyozom, a leírtak a saját véleményemet tartalmazzák. 
Jó, hogy nem vagyunk egyformák. Másként mi vinné előre a világot.


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 November 30)

Ügyes vagy Dr. Gépész, így kell rögtönözni 
Ment PM!


----------



## Evila (2012 November 30)

Nagyon szívesen, ügyes vagy!


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 November 30)

Evila írta:


> Nagyon szívesen, ügyes vagy!



Szép estét neked Evila!

Tőled mikor hallunk ismét felolvasást?


----------



## Scorpio (2012 November 30)

Kedves Gépész! 

Egyetértek az általad írottakkal. Véleményem szerint nagyon jól olvasol fel, ott vagy az élvonalban. Sok-sok ebből (is) élő előadóművészt magad mögé utasítva.


----------



## alive (2012 December 1)

*egy nem jól elkészített hangoskönyv*

Három nappal ezelőtt írtam hogy várakozással kezdek egy szemem elé került itteni hangoskönyv 
Evilának köszönve kezdtem akkor az írásom
És ígértem beszámolok arról mi az élményem vagy rossz élményem
Eljött az idő
Téma egy rettenetesen nem jól elkészített hangoskönyv
*Devan káplárt nem lehet megölni *
*A felolvasó hangszíne jó tempója általában jó*
Ami nagyon szerep tévesztett: *Hangoskönyvben nem a főszerep a zene, a szöveg az elsődleges*
Valahol az első 5 részig tele van háttérzajjal.
Néha olyan mint egy futball közvetítés.
Néha pedig a buszpályaudvar háttérzaja
A felolvasó hátterében egy albán televízió-fociközvetítése menne olyan érzésű hangtechnikai hiba
Időnként érhetetlen és meghallhatatlan volt a felolvasó beszéde
A zenei szerkesztő elképzelése *teljesen helytelen volt hogy a hangeffektekre tette a főhangsúlyt*
Semmi hangulatot nem teremtett vele csak annyit mintha a felolvasó hátterében egy albán televízió szólt volna
Még nagy hiba de ismét a hangszerkesztő elszúrása a fejezetek közötti összekötőzene túl hangos
Mint a Tv reklámok hangereje a lényegi műsorok között
Ugyancsak az összekötő zeni hibája a túl hosszú időtartam
*Az átkötőzenének halknak kell lenni és hangulat-teremtőne*k.De mindenképpen illeszkedjen a témához
Kérdezem légiós katonai kalandhoz mi zene kellene?
Talán egy arab stílusú zene nem?
Mit kerestek ott 20 századi rockzenék?A *Queen* brit rockegyüttes nem jó választás
*Louis Armstrong* is kérdéses.Nagyon eltévedt az aki a zenét túldimenzionálta Választott volna egyetlen odaillő zenét fejezetek közötti összekötőnek. Azt is finoman félhangosan bejátszva a végén pedig fade outtal szépen lekeverve 
A zene választása csak10%-ban jó
de képtelen volt a hosszúságot jól megérezni
További nem tetszésem a felolvasó stílusához szerepalakítási képességéhez szólva
Nem a legnagyobb színészi tehetség jellem alakítási képessége gyenge
A hangutánzásai erőltetettek(rekedtes zsiványhang)
Nem tetszett egyáltalán.Sőt kimondottan ripacsnak éreztem
*Ott ahol csak olvasott azt jó hangszínnel jó tempóban tette *
Nem élvezhető útra tévedt amikor túlértékelte a színészi képességét.
Ha marad a felolvasó típusú hangoskönyvnél
A jó beszédképessége miatt és jó hangszíne miatt egy élvezhető műt csinált volna egy gyenge könyvből
Így sajnos a zajtól nem volt érthető
*Ezért az egész hangoskönyv nem volt élvezhető nem is töltök le többet amit így szignáltak:Készítette: Rózsa Pista*


----------



## Evila (2012 December 1)

Lenevdula írta:


> Szép estét neked Evila!
> 
> Tőled mikor hallunk ismét felolvasást?



Kedves Lenevdula! 

Jó "reggelt", szép napot neked! 
Megtisztelsz, hogy hallgatnál még tőlem valamit. Én messze nem vagyok olyan termékeny, mint az urak. 
Mostanság nem csak merszem, hanem időm sincsen ilyesmire, de még az idén szeretnék elkövetni valamit, hogy mit, legyen meglepi. 
Annyit elárulok, az urak között a szerző igencsak népszerű, nagyon remélem, hogy nem happolják el előlem, amit kiszemeltem magamnak, Ha netán igen, akkor is felmondom majd, így meglesz női- és férfihanggal egyaránt, lehet összehasonlítgatni, kivesézni, és a többi, itt szokásos "kritikával illetni" mind a két felolvasást.
Addig, amíg ez megvalósul, türelmedet kérem, és jó hallgatózást kívánok a jelenleg fellelhetőkhöz, van itt remek anyag bőven


----------



## alive (2012 December 1)

> Ha netán igen, akkor is felmondom majd, így meglesz női- és férfihanggal egyaránt, lehet összehasonlítgatni, kivesézni, és a többi, itt szokásos "kritikával illetni" mind a két felolvasást.


Nem kell félni a kritika előre visz.
Az érdemtelen dicséret pedig elbizakodottá tesz (a hibák halmozódása következik be)
Aki közönség elé lép arról vélemények és bírálatok születhetnek
A szabad véleményformálás elől senki nem bújhat el
Gondolom ismert dolog a színészetben is a paradicsommal megdobálás és a kifütyülés
Ilyen durva nemtetszés kinyilvánítás itt nem lehetséges senkitől sem.Jobb nem elbizakodottnak lenni egy közszereplőnek
Képes lesz törekedni az esetleges hibák kijavítására aki nem beképzelt
Korompai Valinak sem ártott volna időben megmondani mit nem csinál jól
Nem utalná a felolvasását a többség
Ha kívánja valaki statisztikát hozok hányan nem viselik a felolvasói stílusát
------------------
Tanácsot adok a hangoskönyvre: ne legyen a zene a főszerep halk legyen odaillő és csak a fejezetrészek között
Hallgassátok meg QQCS842-től A sólyom nyomában-t
Rejtelmes,misztikus történet. Sejtelmes kicsit éjféli zene, enyhén borzongató
A hangerősség változást csodásan eltalálta,* dramaturgilag kiváló*
Hátborzongató misztikus történet sejtelmes zene, *tiszta nyugodt hang olvas fel*(Jobbára háttér-effekt nélkül)
Egy élmény


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 December 3)

*Advent - Balesetek*

Tisztelt mindenki!
Ma éjszaka szolgálatban voltam. Leesett a hó és sajnos ez alkalomból sokaknak nem jól sikerült Advent első vasárnapját befejezni. Rengeteg baleset történt.
Akik közlekednek figyeljenek jobban, itt a hideg és a hó. Inkább a hangoskönyv szóljon mint a lélekharang!
*Lassabban az utakon!*


----------



## alive (2012 December 3)

Ámen


----------



## alive (2012 December 3)

Ki ismeri Nagy Péter felolvasót hallgatás útján?
Én most találkoztam vele először 1997-ben készült felvétel
Szerintem Ő az:




2006-ban végzett a Színház- és Filmművészeti Egyetemen
Tehát 1997 ben iskola előtt még felolvashatta képzési idő úgy sejtem 10 félév 

Ismét példa arra az MVGySZ Nem kell hogy rossz legyen
Állítom hogy jók csak néhány gyenge van azok is nagyon az elején a kezdéskor


----------



## alive (2012 December 4)

Hangoskönyves téma hát mondom mit hallgatok
Szuper a VUK Gyabronka József előadásában






Jó könyv volt Frederick Forsyth -* Isten ökle *Nagy Péter felolvasásában
Persze aki szereti a Háborús könyveket
Ez az Öbölháborúról szól és szakszerű

Frederick Forsyth ismét bizonyítja, hogy mindent tud a haditechnikáról, a lenyűgöző vadászrepülőgépekről, a titkosszolgálatok munkájáról, és a sok szálon futó cselekmény során változatos emberi sorsokat mutat fel. A történet során valóságos szereplőkkel is találkozunk (George Bush, Margaret Thatcher, Szaddám Husszein), mint ahogyan az iraki csodafegyverről is keringtek hírek az Öböl-háború idején. 







> A szövetségesek *Mike Martin SAS őrnagyot* Bagdadba küldik az *Öböl-háború* hajnalán, hogy szegény beduinnak öltözve felvegye a kapcsolatot egy Jerikó fedőnevű, ismeretlen iraki ügynökkel, akiről csak annyit tudni, hogy magas politikai körökből származik, és jó pénzért (titkos svájci számlára utalva) hajlandó elárulni Szaddám Husszeint. Az őrnagynak az a feladata, hogy megtudja, valóban létezik-e Iraknak nukleáris fegyvere, valóságos-e az Isten Öklének nevezett iraki csodafegyver, és ha igen, hol rejtegeti azt a diktátor.




Itt mondom el:
Diamond Dagger-díjat kapott Frederick Forsyth, A Sakál napja 73 éves szerzője a Brit Krimiírók Szövetségétől. Peter James, a Szövetség elnöke azt mondta: a kutatásaira alapozott hiteles regényekkel Forsyth egy új szabványt állított fel a thriller műfajában, amelynek alapkövét több mint 40 évvel ezelőtt A Sakál napjával tette le.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 December 5)

Támogatom a béke szigete elnevezést!!!!!
És ha már Yoda mesterröl esett szó, legyen példa a Naboo bolygó.

Evila, a "mentős társadalom" nevében köszönöm szavaid.


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 December 5)

Dr. Gépész!
Tetszett a Star Wars 1. rész Baljós árnyak felolvasásod! 
Helyenként csak ültem és hallgattam, annyira profin adod elő hogy nem győzöm megköszönni!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 December 5)

Nagyon köszönöm!
Mellőzve minden fellengzős szót, boldog vagyok, hogy olvasásommal néhány órára lekötöttem figyelmeteket.


----------



## alive (2012 December 6)

Star Wars 1. rész Baljós árnyak felolvasásod!
Még nem hallgattam de nem annyi lesz a válasz hogy tetszett vagy esetleg nem tetszett
Fogom írni mi hol hagyott élményt bennem
És majd az után lesz a kiemelt dicséret vagy helytelenítés
-
Teszem ezt azért így mert ekkor már nem udvariaskodó szólammérlegelő dícséret
Teszem ezt akkor is ilyen elemzően odafigyelően ha esetleg nem olvassátok el
Persze én belátom azt is van aki annyival megelégszik tetszett
Itt különbözünk 
Én tudom indokolni mi hol és miért tetszett
Ami rossz az is hozzátartozik
Olyan nincs hogy csak áradozzunk és minden jó
Ez csak Rudolf Péter klasszisú színész művénél fordulhat elő
vagy Szilágyi Tibornál
Amatőröknél nem lehet ugyanaz a tökéletesség
Kisebb apparátus Nincs évtizedes színházi gyakorlat
Tehát lesz benne hiba
Az én értrékelésem szerint ezt is figyelembe szoktam venni
Amatőr de ahhoz képest milyen
Gépészről még csak dicséretet írtam QQCS842 ről is
Akit elmarasztaltam mert nem tetszett arról keveset írtam kerültem a teljes hibái kielemzését
_Egyetlen egyszer muszáj volt részleteznem annyira elhibázott volt 
Később vettem észre ugyanazt gépész is lehúzta ugyanazokkal a megállapításokkal_
Talán én több hasonlattal de lényegében ugyanazt mondtuk egymástól függetlenül
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?33964-Hangoskönyvelők&p=3641988#post3641988


----------



## alive (2012 December 7)

Hallgattam egy számomra nem túl érdekes tartalmú könyvet(felolvasást) 
Hozzá kell tennem már régebben olvastam kicsit mesterkélt és ezoterikás
Az előadó nem rossz Nem játssza túl a szerepét
Éppen csak a hangulati hatást amit el kell érni azt teszi és így helyes.
A hangja nem gügyögős érett hang
címe:Szeretet programozás
Tempóérzékre az előadónak igen jó
Szóval a tartalom érdektelensége ellenére jó a mű


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 December 8)

*Good bye Lenevdula!*

*Áthoztam ide amit a fórumra írtam.*

Lenevdula nekem is megírta a hátteret. 
Sokáig csak néztem a képernyőt és a tehetetlenségtől nagyon rossz érzés fogott el. 
Talán még viszont látjuk őt, őket!
*Minden jót Lenevdula!*

Ott off, itt megmarad. 

Mint ahogy megmarad a döbbenet is, hogy a XXI. században még megtörténhetnek ilyen faji jellegű atrocitások. 
Amiért egy családnak el kell hagynia egy olyan helyet amit megszeretett, és már azt hitte, hogy otthonra lelt.
Köszönöm Magdi anyus, hogy a fenti írásoddal segítettél jobban megismerni egy családot aki a fórumon *JELEN VOLT.*


----------



## alive (2012 December 10)

A visszatérő ismételten hallgatott olvasmányom Az Isten ökle
Az előadó után most a könyvről
Ilyen háborús, háború hátterét leíró könyvet utoljára 20 évesen olvastam
Ennek a könyvnek a mássága abban rejlik Nem csak az egyéneken és a "kisembereken" keresztül mutatja be hanem a technika pontos ismeretén, a hadigépezet működésén keresztül .No és lényegében a hátteret is a kitörésének okait is érinti
Ugyanakkor egy remek kémkönyv is
Nem csupán egyéni hőstetteken át, itt is a kémszervezetek működésének és felépítésének leírásán keresztül teszi a bemutatást
A lenyűgöző mivoltát nálam még azzal is eléri hogy Izrael történetét is megismerhetem belőle.
Ráérezhetek a zsidó nép felfogására az új hazában
Ami egyáltalán nem ellenséges hangnemben van leírva
Aki jól képes érteni egy könyvet és nyitott előítélettől mentes
Az választ kaphat összeesküvés elméletek másként értelmezésére 
Mint a ma divatos demagóg közvélekedés
Van a háttérben valami de mind érthetővé és indokolttá válik,ha a földrajzi és történelmi háttérben tekintjük
A könyv ezt is megteszi,mellékesen
Én 4 alkalommal hallgatva értékelem csak igazán az Frederick Forsyth -* Isten ökle *
című művét





a Szövetség elnöke azt mondta: a kutatásaira alapozott hiteles regényekkel Forsyth egy új szabványt állított fel a thriller műfajában, amelynek alapkövét több mint 40 évvel ezelőtt A Sakál napjával tette le.


----------



## M. Anyus (2012 December 10)

No, akkor jelentkezem „első" hangoskönyv élményemmel, nehogy már kilógjak a sorból 
Röviden és énmódomban 

*QQCS842
*Lee Child - Csak egy lövés

Le a kalappal előtted, szuper előadás! Köszönöm!


----------



## alive (2012 December 11)

M. Anyus írta:


> No, akkor jelentkezem „első" hangoskönyv élményemmel, nehogy már kilógjak a sorból
> Röviden és énmódomban
> 
> *QQCS842
> ...


No ebben nagyon egyetértünk éppen készültem róla írni De még csak egyszer hallgattan
Addig is Általánosan mondom: 
Olyan jó kántornak való hangja van *QQCS842-*nek érces és éppen annyit játszik ami pont elég
Majd ha kiemelendő hangulati részeket találok
Akkor azokat kiemelem
De sajnos, vagy nem sajnos én éjjel álmodni hallgatok könyveket
Ezért kell 1 hónapig hallgatnom ,Mert közben átalszok részeket
Erről soha nem a felolvasó tehet és nem a könyv tartalma
*QQCS842* minden adottsága megvan egy mérsékelt színjátszáshoz
El is tökéltem egy mérsékelt szerepjátékú,inkább leíró könyv felolvasására megkérem
Egy Molnár Gábor vadász-útleíró könyvre
Hogy melyikre kérem fel, még átgondolom
Annál persze Ő többre is képes Példa rá első műve a Fekete István-Kele c. könyv


----------



## M. Anyus (2012 December 12)

Jaajjjjjjjjjjjjj Evila Drágám hatalmas ölelés az előbb feltöltött Szerelmi történetért!
Kedvenc filmem hangoskönyvben? Ha csak fele olyan jó mint a film volt már megéri meghallgatni.
Lehet hogy banális, lehet hogy szirupos, akkor is szeretem!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm neked!
Magdi Anyus


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 December 13)

*Foci történelem*

*Kedves papadi fórumtárs!*




> *Magyország - Uruguay 1954*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ez q...va jó!! Meghallgattam, állt a szőr a karomon ( a hátamon nincs ).
Köszönöm, remélem a többit is fel tudod tölteni!
Hozzá írom az Angol-Magyar meccset is. 
Végig még soha nem hallottam.
Hajtsd tovább, hátha meglesz atöbbi is!
Köszönet érte!!!!!!


----------



## Evila (2012 December 13)

M. Anyus írta:


> Jaajjjjjjjjjjjjj Evila Drágám hatalmas ölelés az előbb feltöltött Szerelmi történetért!
> Kedvenc filmem hangoskönyvben? Ha csak fele olyan jó mint a film volt már megéri meghallgatni.
> Lehet hogy banális, lehet hogy szirupos, akkor is szeretem!
> Nagyon szépen köszönöm neked!
> Magdi Anyus



Kedves M. Anyus!

Nagyon szívesen, szerintem messze nem szirupos, Amortours tolmácsolásában igencsak különleges élmény. 
Nekem nagyon tetszett, s mivel már nem volt - látható - elérhető link, ezért így hívtam fel rá újból a figyelmet. Örülök, ha sikerült vele örömet szereznem, bár az érdem az övé, én csak a tolmács vagyok


----------



## alive (2012 December 14)

*LEE CHILD-Csak egy lövés*

Most kerül sor a tervezett könyvélmény leírására
A könyv címe Csak egy lövés


> Amikor egy fegyveres öt embert öl meg hat lövéssel, minden bizonyíték a letartóztatott gyanúsítottra utal. A kihallgatás során a férfi csak egy cetlit nyújt át a következő szöveggel: „Kerítsék elő Jack Reachert!” Mi köze lehet főhősünknek a kegyetlen öldökléshez? Sötét, egészen magas körökbe vezető titkok tárulnak fel: politikai színjáték, korrupció, piti bűnözők és hétpróbás maffiózók, árulás, csalás, gyilkosságok. Reacher ezúttal nem egyedül küzd: három fiatal nő is segíti, hogy bevégezze küldetését, elkapja a rejtélyes „bábjátékost”, és megint nekivághasson az országútnak…





*A könyvről:* izgalmas fordulatos
Elég jó könyv
*Előadás:* Érdekes beszédstílust választottál
A tempó furcsa lüktető felgyorsuló és megtorpan majd röviden befejező mondatok
Csak feltűnt az érdekessége
Megjegyzem nem egyforma minden fejezetnél
Az első fejezet kimondottan komor tőmondatos hangulati elemek nélküli
Éppen az első fejezet komorságához ez illik.Itt párbeszéd nincs
Én személyesen általában nem kedvelem a túlzott hangutánzós szerepkiosztást
Te viszont QQCS842 éppen csak annyit és ott alkalmazol ahol ez odaillik és jól sikerül
lNézzünk némely példát: Gyakran van telefonbeszélgetés ezt hangszínmódosítással kiválóan megtrükközted.
A igazi színészi játékhoz mindég a hangulati érzelmi hatások visszaadása tartozik. (nem könnyű dolog)
Ez számomra a legjobban ott mutatkozott meg amikor a kómából éppen ébredőJack Reacherr beszélget
Ott nagyon szépen van alakítva zavart* Barr *beszédstílusa
Ki kell emelnem még:
A zeni választást az egyes *fejezetek végén.Drámai, feszült és izgalmat fokozó tökéletes megoldás* a jól választott zenei effekt
Ámulatba ejtő milyen tehetséges a hangtechnikája a készítőnek(zeneszerkesztés,zeneválasztás)valamint a hangtorzítás telefon és távoli hangok szimulálása
Kiváló zenei szerkesztő lehetne a rádióban is
Volt-e ami kevésbé tetszett? Igen volt: A női beszéd utánzása olyankor amikor több nőszereplő volt egyszerre jelen.
Felmerült bennem kellet e hangutánzás ott? Válaszom nincs csak megemlítettem
Az egész hangoskönyv egy ismét jól sikerült komplex munka



Belső igényességre vall mindez és állandóan tökéletesíti képességeit a hangoskönyv készítője


----------



## angel1208 (2012 December 15)

*QQCS842
*Lee Child - Csak egy lövés

Már egy csomó dicséretet leírtatok előttem, de én is szeretném külön megköszönni, nem bírtam abbahagyni a hallgatását! KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## alive (2012 December 18)

*A sólyom hangja* hangoskönyv átkötő zenéje
QQCS842 kiváló munkája az is,hogy megtalálta ezt a szokatlan hangzású zenét.A pontosan odaillőt
Tanácsot adok a hangoskönyvre: ne legyen a zene a főszerep halk legyen odaillő és csak a fejezetrészek között
Hallgassátok meg QQCS842-től* A sólyom hangja* (Wass Albert)
Rejtelmes,misztikus történet. Sejtelmes kicsit éjféli kísérteties zene, enyhén borzongató
A hangerősség változást csodásan eltalálta, dramaturgilag kiváló
Sejtelmes történet, sejtelmes zene,összeillő
Tiszta, nyugodt hang olvas fel, (Jobbára háttér-effekt nélkül) szerepjáték csak éppen ami kell.
Egy élmény






> Részlet a fordító utószavából:
> Ez a regény, bár minden bizonnyal kalandregénynek szánta a szerző, míves íróra vall: Florida kalandos múltjában indul a cselekmény, s a szerző az epizódokat végigvezeti egészen a tizenkilencedik század végéig. A főszereplő a valóságban is létező floridai táj, melyen halhatatlan indián törzsfőnökök, kalózok, konkvisztádorok, amerikai pionírok, a polgárháborúban egymás ellen forduló északi és déli katonák, orosz hercegek és angol ladyk váltják egymást, ahogy változnak az idők. A fantasztikum világába tartozó legendás Oklawahumpka, a halhatatlan indián törzsfőnök alakjából a szerző kitűnő érzékkel nemigen mutat meg annyit, hogy a jó ízlés határát átlépje, mint az a mai thrillerekben és _fantasykban _gyakran megtörténik. _A sólyom hangjában _tehát az indiánregények meg a Verne-könyvek hagyományait követő, jól megírt kalandregényt vehet kezébe az olvasó.


----------



## M. Anyus (2012 December 19)

Háromkirályok ajándéka

Evila Drága!
Örültem a hangodnak, megtiszteltél a felolvasásoddal, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Evila (2012 December 20)

Kedves M. Anyus!

Nagyon szívesen, te - és a többiek -, tiszteltek meg azzal, ha letöltötték és meghallgatták.
Minden erre járónak kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## alive (2012 December 20)

A Következő hangoskönyvek kerültek meghallgatásra
Nagy Lajos - Farkas és bárány(Evila)
O' Henry - Háromkirályok ajándéka(Evila)




A Farkas és bárány egy megrendítő és akár ma is aktuális novellamese.
Ha a még nem, de mármikor fenyegethető terrorról és a hatalom bármiféle erőszakának megjelenése következhet el.


> Karcolataiban, cikkeiben rendkívüli bátorsággal hadakozott a magyar fasizmus rémtettei ellen. A kor hazai irodalmában nincs még egy novella, amely oly gyűlöletessé tette volna a különítményes gyilkosokat, mint Nagy Lajos Farkas és báránya 1922-ből. Az asopusi mese modern változata ez; farkasokról szól, akik villogó körömmel, fehér lábszárvédőben, kéngőzös lehelettel csörtetnek az erdőszélen; megrágalmazzák és majd felfalják az ártatlan kis birkát, aki a kínzások közepette mindent be is vall, amit csak kívánnak tőle. A mesés keretbe transzponált történet azt a kort idézi fel, amelyet egy későbbi írásában (Hősök) "háborúnál, ciklonnál, pestisnél átkozottabb csapásnak, pokolbeli iszonyatnak" nevezett.


Azért tettem ide a részbeni elemzést
Hogy hangulatilag érezzük miről van szó
És ehhez képest milyen az előadás
Olyan kettős, részben mesélős,részben felrázó.
*Halász Judit-hoz tudnám hasonlítani, a mesélős részt*
Jó előadókészség, annyi színjáték és nem is kell több így volt pont hiteles és élvezhető
*De ennél több
Mert amikor drámaivá fordul a cselekmény, akkor annak megrázóbb hangulati hatását is képes volt visszaadni az előadó!*
A másik a Háromkirályok ajándéka már közel sem ennyire nívós
Itt látok már hibát
pl. mintha a beszéd hangosabb lenne.
A hangja is más talán egy kis influenza miatt rekedtesebb.
A tempó nem tetszik túl szakaszos,megtorpan felgyorsul.
A beszédkezdések, túl erősen vannak megnyomva és mivel szakaszos a ritmus így minden kezdés erősen csattan
Ha influenzás volt indokolt a ritmusváltás
Éppen a farkas és bárány szépsége volt a halkabb beszéd
A mesélő stílus itt is megvolt a három királyoknál
Ám ha halkabban mondta volna talán egy későbbi hangerő technikai növelés a természetesebb nem sziszegő,mássalhangzók szebben szóltak volna a halkabb beszéd miatt 
No azért nem elveszett előadó
Csak ki kell fogni a jó napokat amikor a hang tiszta és nem sisteregnek a mássalhangzók
Az előadói stílusa jó, amikor nem szakaszos
Én azt írom le amit hallok
Nem célom sem túlszépíteni
Sem elhallgatni ami nem jó 
Minden vélemény amit írok, (tehát szubjektív)
Hogy mi az igazság az hosszútávon és a közízlés szerint dől
Tudjuk a közízlés néha Győzike show felé megy
Tartsuk meg az értékeket, az pedig a klasszikus




*O. Henry , William Sydney Porter*


----------



## M. Anyus (2012 December 23)

Ady Endre - Karácsonyi rege

* I.* *Harang csendül,*
*Ének zendül,*
*Messze zsong a hálaének,*
*Az én kedves kis falumban*
*Karácsonykor*
*Magába száll minden lélek.*



*Minden ember*
*Szeretettel*
*Borul földre imádkozni,*
*Az én kedves kis falumba*
*A Messiás*
*Boldogságot szokott hozni.*



*A templomba*
*Hosszú sorba*
*Indulnak el ifjak, vének,*
*Az én kedves kis falumban*
*Hálát adnak*
*A magasság Istenének.*



*Mintha itt lenn*
*A nagy Isten*
*Szent kegyelme sugna, szállna,*
*Az én kedves, kis falumban*
*Minden szívben*
*Csak szeretet lakik máma.*



*II.*



*Bántja lelkem a nagy város*
*Durva zaja,*
*De jó volna ünnepelni*
*Odahaza.*



*De jó volna tiszta szívből*
*- Úgy mint régen -*
*Fohászkodni,*
*De jó volna megnyugodni.*



*De jó volna mindent, mindent*
*Elfeledni,*
*De jó volna játszadozó*
*Gyermek lenni.*
*Igaz hittel, gyermek szívvel*
*A világgal*
*Kibékülni,*
*Szeretetben üdvözülni.*



*lll.*



*Ha ez a szép rege*
*Igaz hitté válna,*
*Óh, de nagy boldogság*
*Szállna a világra.*
*És a gyarló ember*
*Ember lenne újra,*
*Talizmánja lenne*
*A szomorú útra.*
*Golgota nem volna*
*Ez a földi élet,*
*Egy erő hatná át*
*A nagy mindenséget,*
*Nem volna más vallás,*
*Nem volna csak ennyi:*
*Imádni az Istent*
*És egymást szeretni...*
*Karácsonyi rege*
*Ha valóra válna,*
*Igazi boldogság*
*Szállna a világra...*

MINDENKINEK ÁLDOTT, BÉKÉS KARÁCSONYT KÍVÁNOK!


----------



## alive (2012 December 24)

teddyted
A halászgyerek karácsonya
Nem tudom miért, 
Engem, mind hanghordozásban, mind hangszínben,periódusokban és nem mindenütt Latinovits Zoltánra emlékeztet.Véletlen lenne?Vagy direkt?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 December 24)

*Kellemes ünnepeket*


----------



## teddyted (2012 December 24)

alive írta:


> teddyted
> A halászgyerek karácsonya
> Nem tudom miért,
> Engem, mind hanghordozásban, mind hangszínben,periódusokban és nem mindenütt Latinovits Zoltánra emlékeztet.Véletlen lenne?Vagy direkt?





Annyiból fura és érdekes a dolog, hogy a lányom iskolai karácsonyi műsorán is elmondtam ugyanezt, mert felkértek rá. Három szülő is ugyanezt (Latinovits hasonlat) említette. Megtisztelő a dolog, mert Latinovitsot komolyan szeretem. Sem stílusban, sem egyébben nemigen szoktam azonban senkit utánozni, sőt magam vágom ki az új csapásokat is néha, mint már ez volt itt (is) téma. A dologban tehát szándékosság biztosan nem volt - legfeljebb hasonló ösztönösság és ráérzés pár dologra.


----------



## alive (2012 December 26)

teddyted írta:


> Annyiból fura és érdekes a dolog, hogy a lányom iskolai karácsonyi műsorán is elmondtam ugyanezt, mert felkértek rá. Három szülő is ugyanezt (Latinovits hasonlat) említette. Megtisztelő a dolog, mert Latinovitsot komolyan szeretem. Sem stílusban, sem egyébben nemigen szoktam azonban senkit utánozni, sőt magam vágom ki az új csapásokat is néha, mint már ez volt itt (is) téma. A dologban tehát szándékosság biztosan nem volt - legfeljebb hasonló ösztönösség és ráérzés pár dologra.


Akkor mint egy sajátosságot fogom kezelni
Van ilyen ,hogy hanghordozások emlékeztetnek Ez nem hátrány és nem előny sajátosság
Előnynek én azt tartom ha nem akar valaki "majmolni", mert az paródia
És te nem teszed, ezt elfogadom és jónak tartom
A fülem úgy látszik jó,ez megerősítést nyert
A válaszod köszönöm
----------------
Fentebb Evila esetében Halász Juditos mesélő stílust írtam
Az más,ott nem hangszínt és hanghordozást jelent.Az egy előadásmód
Nekem a női hangon mondott mese,mindég is Halász Judit lesz
A férfi mesélő stílus,pedig* Rémusz bácsi* meséi az a fekete-fehér
No és még *Szabó Gyula*








Rémusz bácsi Horváth Jenő
[video=youtube;1tCLtX2AIZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tCLtX2AIZc&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## alive (2012 December 28)

*A hóhér dala*




Most van egy hangoskönyv rossz élményem:Norman Mailer A hóhér dala(Bodor Tibor )
Ott kezdem nem tetszik vagy nem értem a könyvet
Sőt a Bodor Tibor akit kedvelek kellemetlen hangsúlyozási hibáját veszem észre
Mindez nem tűnt fontosnak A *funtineli boszorkány* estében
Nem tudom leírni pontosan mi a kellemetlen benne.
Talán az hogy olyan kíméletlen-követelőnek tűnik a szó végi "felcsattanó" hangemelése
Bár az is lehet maga a könyv nem köt le


> *Terjedelmes regényben írta meg Mailer egy 1977-ben Utahban kivégzett rablógyilkos, Gary Gilmore utolsó hónapjainak történetét.*Egy olyan ember története – mondja egy interjúban a szerző –, aki felnőtt éveit egyvégtében börtönben tölti, aztán kiszabadul, megismerkedik egy szép lánnyal, szenvedélyes szerelem szövődik közöttük; a kapcsolat szinte tökéletesnek indul, de aztán kudarcba fullad. Szakítanak. A férfi annyira elviselhetetlennek érzi a szakítást, hogy egy hétre rá két embert gyilkol meg két egymást követő éjszakán. Amikor visszakerül a börtönbe, újra egymásba szeretnek. Nos, úgy éreztem, ez a tragikus szerelmi történet annyira végletes, hogy a mai lélek számára már-már hihetetlen – hacsak nem rögzitünk minden apró részletet. A valóság – ha tüzetes vizsgálódásnak vetjük alá – titokzatos és megfoghatatlan. Azt hiszem, ez az, amihez a festészet már eljutott… úgy ahogy van, lefesti a realisztikus jelentet, hiszen már azáltal, hogy megmutatja, aláhúzza, benne a titokzatosságot. Ezért kell a fesztelen, kommentár nélküli bemutatás – csakis ezért. Az esztétikai parancs, ha létezett egyáltalán, arra korlátozódott: legyen életszerű a könyv. Hasonlitson joggan az amerikai életre, mint bármi, amit valaha létrehoztak. Nem hiszem, hogy jó író számára gyakran kínálkozik ilyen alkalom. Az efféle jó nyersanyag rendszerint az újságirók martaléka lesz.*.*



Filmen nagyon ígéretes hisz

  színes, amerikai filmdráma, 157 perc, 1982 *Tommy Lee Jones* A főszereplő
Csatolás megtekintése 996182


<tbody>

</tbody> Lehetséges még 3 hallgatás és tetszeni fog
Első kettőre unalmas és követhetetlen
Talán a Karácsony nem is alkalmas rá


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 December 29)

*Buék*


----------



## alive (2012 December 30)

_*Az új évben még több sikeres hangoskönyv készítést kívánok!*_
Az előzőt író,vagy megköszönőknek


----------



## alive (2012 December 30)

_*Az új évben még több sikeres hangoskönyv készítést kívánok!*_

Az előzőt író,vagy megköszönőknek
És nem haragszom egyik klikkre sem(elnézem nekik)ha olyanok is mint kövér lászló
Mert igen jók is voltak közöttük szorgosak mint a méhecske és készítik a hangoskönyveket


----------



## teddyted (2012 December 30)

*Boldog Új Évet*

Marcus Aurelius után nagyon szabadon:

Miért ütközöl meg azon, ha valaki úgy él és oly módon adja magát, amilyen? Hiszen ez saját természete, ezzel nem bántani, vagy sérteni akar - ő így él. Magadban keresd inkább a hibát, hiszen - noha tudtad, hogy ilyen, mégis másként fogadtad vagy értékelted. Feledd el, ami nem tetszik, szívleld meg és őrizd, ami igaz és hasznos. Így lesz értéke és értelme a dolgoknak, és így kerülhető el a totális félreértések áradata.

Magam részéről köszönök minden megjegyzést, észrevételt, noch dazu kritikát. Egyik sem öncélú, egyik sem ok nélküli. Átgondolandó, megszűrendő, figyelembe veendő.

Köszönöm nektek, hogy hallgatjátok, ami elkészül, és magatok is készítetek anyagokat mások kedvére és hasznára. Kell a szórakozás, kikapcsolódás, de kezünkben van egy nagy lehetőség: gondos válogatás mellett az értékek mentése és átadása. Ennél többet nem tehetünk - legfeljebb annyit, hogy nem adjuk fel az eddigi munkakedvet, hallunk is, nem csak hallgatunk, látunk is, nem csak nézünk.

_*Békés, örömteli, sikeres 2013. esztendőt kívánok!*_​


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

> Magam részéről köszönök minden megjegyzést, észrevételt, indíttató kritikát. Egyik sem öncélú, egyik sem ok nélküli. Átgondolandó, megszűrendő, figyelembe veendő.


Félretette valaki a negatív hizzá-álását
Vagy eleve befogadó volt
Nos én szeretem elmondani, őszinte tárgyilagos érzelmektől mentes véleményemet, vállalva hogy nem aratok tetszést
De mivel csak vélemény és amatőr ezért ez is szubjektív tehát nem tárgyilagos
*Nem is létezik tárgyilagos vélemény, csak arra törekvő.
Ehhez érzelmi mentesség kell azok kiránt akiknek a műveit elemezzük*
Nincs kötődésem (legalábbis nem volt)
Sem Evila sem QQCS842, sem gépész iránt sem teddyted iránt
Nincs előéleti múltunk nincs levelezésünk
Az óta mióta elkezdtem leírni élményeimet már létrejött előítéletes nézetem
Előítélet a mély elismerés is eddigi munkájuk iránt
A többi munkát már az előzőek alapján látom
Evila munkája iránt nincs semmilyen előéletem Hisz még csak egy csúcs és egy gyenge és számomra érdektelent halottam
A kiegyenlítődés biztosítja semlegességemet
Már QQCS842 más,
Hisz Ő a zenei szerkesztéséével olyannyira kivívta bámulatomat Ő iránt már nem fogok tudni tárgyilagos lenni
*Ennek hátránya az egyre magasabbra teszem a mércét miszerint elvárás alá lesz a következő, vagy fölé
Ez is elfogultság már
Tehát nem tárgyilagos*.Megpróbálom a kis hibákat majd nem kidomborítani.Vagyis ismét semleges maradni
Teddyted műveiről való véleményalkotásom rosszul indult egy gyengét kaptam el, ez véletlen
Már ez innen indult.
Ahhoz képesti javulást könnyű volt észlelnem a fokozatos tökéletesedést
gépészé jól indult: félelem bére és egyre javult
Nincs sorrendiség közöttük legalábbis felesleges tennem a 4 felolvasó között
Minden művet egyenként próbálok kezelni
---------------
most ismét gonoszkodok:hol a M. Anyus köszönömje most a fenti írás alól? 
nem érti, nem tetszik, nincs itt, túl ellenséges,mert elkötelezett?
Kovács Erika vagy érti és felülbírálja első itteni hozzászólásával kialakult akkori érzelmét(ez is óriási dolog)
1958 az az Katalin nem ismerem ennek alapján gondolkodó alkat:#160
gépész érti és a békét kedveli mint mindég
Evila mérsékelt volt mindég is(egyszer azt írta a tartalmat annulálja a stílus)
Ez azt jelenti érti de ellenszenvet vált ki sokakból
Nohát ezt az érzelmet ki kell kapcsolni (előítélet)


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Január 1)

Boldog Új Esztendőt kívánok mindenkinek! 
Kicsinykét tán késve, de ez van, dolgom volt a napokban.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Január 2)

*Lenevdulának*

Örülök, hogy sikerül, ha csak ritkán is, de kapcsolatban maradni velünk!
Boldogabb és sikeresebb Újévet kívánok!


----------



## Evila (2013 Január 2)

*Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz, én is boldog új esztendőt, erőt, egészséget kívánok nektek.*:4:

A föntebbi tirádára pedig csak annyit reagálnék: én is köszönöm az észrevételeket, kritikákat.
Nagyon remélem, hogy nem az által ítéltetek meg, ahogy egyes itt regisztrált tagok - az alapján, hogy milyen beírást köszönök meg, és mit nem -, beskatulyáznak. 
Hogy ellenszenvet váltanék ki sokakból?
Lehetséges, bár ilyen irányú nyílt megnyilvánulásokkal még nem találkoztam. Ha lenne egy "Le Evilával, mert egy szerethetetlen szerzet" földalatti mozgalom, még elfelejtettek értesíteni róla...
Világéletemben kilógtam a dobozokból, nem is fértem bele igazán egyikbe sem. 
Próbálkozom ezzel-azzal. 
Nem! 
Teszek ezt, azt, lévén, tényleg igaza van Yoda mesternek: *"Tedd, vagy ne te tedd, de ne próbáld!"*
A "hangoskönyvezéssel" még csak most kísérletezem, nagyon az út elején járok, tán nem is kéne szárnypróbálgatásaimat megosztani, mégis megteszem, és szerencsére eddig - kevés kivételtől eltekintve -, csak pozitív visszajelzést kaptam. 
Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy vannak még, bőséggel, alapvető hiányosságaim, rengeteg tanulnivalóm, amikor időm engedi igyekszem is ritkítani őket, de ez nem megy egyik napról a másikra, legalábbis nekem.
Azoknak, akik letöltik a "munkáimat" és meghallgatják, tisztelettel megköszönöm. 
Azoknak - annak is -, akik ehhez csak a "hibakereső, kössünkbele a másikba-fülüket" használják. Rengeteg energiát fordíthatnak erre, de bizonyára így jó nekik, ezt élvezik, ahelyett, hogy pusztán hallgatnák, mindenféle előzetes koncepció nélkül...

Még egyszer kívánok mindannyitoknak szeretettel boldog új évet, itt a fórumon pedig sok, szívnek-léleknek-agynak kellemes, letöltendő anyagot, bármilyen témában.


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Január 2)

teddyted írta:


> Marcus Aurelius után nagyon szabadon:
> 
> Miért ütközöl meg azon, ha valaki úgy él és oly módon adja magát, amilyen? Hiszen ez saját természete, ezzel nem bántani, vagy sérteni akar - ő így él. Magadban keresd inkább a hibát, hiszen - noha tudtad, hogy ilyen, mégis másként fogadtad vagy értékelted. Feledd el, ami nem tetszik, szívleld meg és őrizd, ami igaz és hasznos. Így lesz értéke és értelme a dolgoknak, és így kerülhető el a totális félreértések áradata.
> 
> ...



Szeretem a felolvasásaidat, rendkívüli embernek tartalak, így aztán megfogadom a tanácsodat! Legközelebb először magamba nézek és csak akkor írok véleményt másról ha az önvizsgálat nem talál hibát bennem.
Nem szégyen egy megfontoltabb ember tanácsát követni! 
Köszönöm neked ezt is 



Dr. Gépész írta:


> Örülök, hogy sikerül, ha csak ritkán is, de kapcsolatban maradni velünk!
> Boldogabb és sikeresebb Újévet kívánok!



Pár napig megint itt lesz, szerintem ide is benéz és biztos vagyok benne, hogy keresni fog téged. 



Evila írta:


> *Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz, én is boldog új esztendőt, erőt, egészséget kívánok nektek.*:4:
> 
> A föntebbi tirádára pedig csak annyit reagálnék: én is köszönöm az észrevételeket, kritikákat.
> Nagyon remélem, hogy nem az által ítéltetek meg, ahogy egyes itt regisztrált tagok - az alapján, hogy milyen beírást köszönök meg, és mit nem -, beskatulyáznak.
> ...



Őszintén megmondom nem tudom milyen tirádára célzol, ennek biztos az az oka, hogy a letiltott tag hozzászólását nem látom.
Én nemcsak akkor nyomom meg a köszönöm gombot ha megköszönök valamit, nálam ez valami jelzés is arra, hogy láttam, olvastam azt a hozzászólást amit megköszöntem.
A felolvasásodról meg csak annyit, a napokban letöltöttem és meghallgattam egy könyvet, illetve csak szerettem volna meghallgatni, de pár perc után fogtam és töröltem az egészet, egy Korompai Vali nevű hölgy olvasott fel, hát tudod ha választanom lehet inkább téged választalak mint az említett profi hölgyet! 
A zenész füleknek a hamis játék borzalmas! A Te játékodat még akkor is szívesebben hallgatom ha csak most kezdesz játszani.  Gyakorolj csak tovább és oszd meg velünk a munkádat!


----------



## Evila (2013 Január 2)

Kedves M.Anyus!

A 222-es hozzászólásra reflektáltam, bár talán nem kellett volna. :neutral:
Kedves vagy, hogy engem hallgathatóbbnak minősítesz, mint az említett hölgyet, bár nagyon bízom benne, őt is szeretik és sok ember örömére szolgál. Hogy nem kidobott energia az, amit felolvasásaira fordít.
Ígérem, ahogy lesz megosztható anyagom újból jelentkezem. Egy-egy ilyen bátorító szó, mit amit most tőled is kaptam, további kedvet csinál a folytatáshoz


----------



## alive (2013 Január 2)

Evila írta:


> Kedves M.Anyus!
> 
> A 222-es hozzászólásra reflektáltam, bár talán nem kellett volna. :neutral:


A 222 hozzászólás ennyiben kapcsolatos veled:


> Evila mérsékelt volt mindég is(egyszer azt írta a tartalmat annulálja a stílus)


És ez nem Eviláról szól
Éppen csak Ő írta valahol éppen a #222 beírójáról
Az igazságtartalma miatt tettem oda


----------



## alive (2013 Január 2)

> Egy-egy ilyen bátorító szó, mit amit most tőled is kaptam, további kedvet csinál a folytatáshoz :smile:


Ezen csodálkozom mert éppen ezt írod:*"Tedd, vagy ne te tedd, de ne próbáld!"*
*Nem tudom miért hiszed hogy csak a pozitív kritika épít Teddyted másképpen fogja fel*
(nem vagy már kisbaba)akit mindég dicsérmi kell


Teddyted írta:


> Magam részéről köszönök minden megjegyzést, észrevételt, noch dazu kritikát. Egyik sem öncélú, egyik sem ok nélküli. Átgondolandó, megszűrendő, figyelembe veendő.


Puszilgatás nélkül is ez a felfogás az eltökéltebb:


> - legfeljebb annyit, hogy nem adjuk fel az eddigi munkakedvet, hallunk is, nem csak hallgatunk, látunk is, nem csak nézünk.


*"Tedd, vagy ne te tedd, de ne próbáld!"*Ha már osztod a mondást Yoda mesterrel
Fogadd meg a nem tetsző kritikát, szűrd meg de nem rendülj meg tőle


> Egyik sem öncélú, egyik sem ok nélküli.


----------



## alive (2013 Január 3)

Nem tudom más is hallgat-e olyan sokat hangoskönyvet és olyan kitartóan?
Mint ami a következő:
1-2 hónapon át újra és újra csendes magányban. Csak a könyvre figyelve nem futtában, nem tömegben. Hanem teljes csendben minden idegszálával a könyvre figyelve
Talán ez az oka hogy az én megfigyeléseim mélyek és részletesek
Ezért nem elégedhetek meg egy felületes jó volt vagy rossz voltkijelentéssel
Mert jól beleélem magamat minden részletébe
*Állítom hogy meg kell adni a módját egy film nézésnek vagy egy könyvnek
Ahhoz hogy a műhöz igazán közeli információkat átéljük *(történet, felolvasási milyenség)*
Futtában sietve sok külső ingerekkel teli környezetben nem tud az ember figyelni*

Most már a sokadik hallgatása után (11 hó-tól)* Az Isten ökle könyvről* írhatom, a még nagyobb csodálatomat a könyv szerkezetéről

Megfigyelésem
Ennek az írott műnek a feszültsége azért olyan nagy
*Mert olyan a felépítése mint az amerikai filmeknek.*Alapjaiban gyorsnak számít benne minden
*A filmekben ezt a helyszínváltogatással kameraállás váltogatásával, a gyors vágásokkal érik el.
Már szabályt is állítottak fel, egy snitt 10-15 másodpercnél tovább nem tarthat, mert a nézőt rászoktatták az örök mozgásra
Ettől gyors érzés lesz*
A könyvben ezt a rengeteg információval A nagyon sok szereplő bevillantásával teszi
egy egy helyszínt körülbelül 20-30 másodpercig visz aztán vált és másutt folytatja
Ezt úgy nevezték régebben több szálon futtatja a cselekményt,Ő nem több szálon hanem millió epizódon(látszólag nem kapcsolódó epizódokon)
A további információ özönt, a rendkívül szakszerű technikai megnevezések,adatok,megjelenítésével, közlésével teszi 
A haditechnikai eszközök,repülőgéptípusok, hajtómű megnevezések, rakéták megemlítésével halmozza el a hallgatót.ezzel remegteti a feszültséget
Az alaposságához hozzájön a egységparancsnokok neveinek adott helyen történő bevonása egy pillanatra a történetbe
*Mindezzel a hitelességet is emeli*

A történet szerkesztése, a cselekmények ritmusa is megfigyelhető miként módosul
A klasszikus történet szerkesztés szerint van a bevezetés

A kezdés(bevezetés) - tárgylás - befejezés
az az:
* előre vetítés
* felvezetés
* tetőzés
* lezárás







A történetet Ő is a helyzet bemutatásával kezdi
Itt ismerjük meg a történelmi helyzetképet megismerünk némely szereplőt, akinek sorsát végigvezeti

A tárgyalási szakaszban már gyorsulnak az események még több szereplőt hoz be váltogatja a helyszínt
A izgalmas részeknél abbahagyja másik szálra vált
Amik persze később összefutnak
Ezzel a megszakítással további feszültséget fokoz
Majd, a helyszínek gyorsabb visszaváltásával növeli a tempót
Csak kapkodja az ember a fejét mi történik éppen
*A klasszikus szerkezet, a befejezés felé érkezve az író nem lefelé viszi a tempót hanem tovább pörgeti,
A tetőpont nála hátrább tolódott*
Tovább emeli a feszültséget olyan módon,hogy bizonytalansági tényezőket von be

A konkrét esetben: Amerika és Anglia elhiszi-e hogy atombombája lett *Szaddám Huszein-*nek?
Megindul-e a sivatagi vihar vagy nem?
Az elemzők kizártnak tartják hogy lehessen atombombája.
Ha nincs 
*Ha nincs* akkor a rettenetes technikai erő fölénnyel bíró, ENSZ megbízása által létrejött katonai koalíció
Megindítja a támadást ás elsöpri a gyilkos diktatúrát teljes haderejével együtt
Ám szinte csak a véletlenen múlik hogy van közöttük egy az arab gondolkodást ismerő elkötelezett lelkiismeretes tudós
aki egy véletlenül lebombázott álcázott hadiüzemről készült fotón látszó senki által fel nem ismert berendezések után makacsul nyomozva
Eljut egy régen nyugdíjas atomtudóshoz aki ismeri a berendezést
Ennek kapcsán új teória merül fel: Mégis lehetséges hogy Iraknak lett atombombája
Ez a bizonytalansági állapot fokozta a feszültséget hisz mindez órákkal(napokkal) a sivatagi viharnak nevezett támadás előtt fordíthat meg mindent
Akció indul, az utolsó pillanatban beérkezett kém-információk alapján megkapott földrajzi koordináták helyének vizsgálatára
Hol az álcázott "erőd" amiben az atomtöltetet kilövő Babilon ágyú van elrejtve
Ám még itt sem engedi a feszültséget levinni a befejezés szokása szerint
*Tovább emeli azzal hogy a légi-fotókon ott semmi sincs*

Megjegyzem itt már hál istennek nem váltogatja a szálakat
Az állandó szereplővel együtt haladunk. látunk egy katonai akciót
Az Erőd helyének pontos megtalálására irányuló diverziós tevékenységgel megyünk
Ott vagyunk folyamatában egészen annak repülőgépek által való megsemmisítéséig!

Innen már teljesen lelassul a cselekmény
A galád megkapja büntetését ami itt nem az Iraki diktátor pusztulása hanem a teljes kapituláció
Valamint egy félelmetes vallató halálával tesz talán pontot és a neki fizetett júdáspénz visszalopásával (ami szintén egy izgalmas rész volt)

Sokadik hallgatás után is úgy érzem egy bizonytalansági tényezőt fenn hagyott
Hogy ki volt a Kém az Iraki felső vezetésben
Igaz nevén nevezi.
De ellentmondás van mert a könyv középső részénél a gyanú a sejtetés másra mutatott

Egyszóval Nagyon irgalmas pergő, szakszerű könyv Frederick Forsyth - Isten ökle
Ami nem annyira lágy léleknek való
Szóval annak való aki szereti a kalandos kémes könyveket
Itt ott megdöbbentő naturalista leírással tárja elénk.az elnyomó rezsim módszereit 

A felolvasó a ritmust nagyon érti, kiváló munkát végzett (Nagy Péter)


----------



## alive (2013 Január 5)

*Korompai Vali más szemmel*

Általános nézet hogy rosszul olvas fel főleg a hangsúlyozását írták kibírhatatlannak
Nos eddigi élményeim tőle hasonlóak
Raymond Chandler A magas ablak *közepesen jó*

Volt egy könyv ami nagyon tetszett tőle Durrel, G. - *A bafuti kopók*(Korompai Vali)
De ezt már réges-rég hallgattam
Ott abban igen jó volt
Megpróbálom Korompai stílusát leírni
Jó és rossz megemlítésévek

A most aktuálisan hallgatott: *Rejtély az Antillákon*(Korompai Vali) kapcsán figyelem meg összevetve a már hallgatottakkal
Ki kell jelentenem Nem jól olvas fel
Mert nem is olvas,hanem előad
Ettől kezdve mint előadás kell tekinteni (hiszen színésznő akármennyire nem az élvonalbeli is)
A beszédstílusa nagyon furcsa ez a megállapításom,pajkos játékos mindenütt,ha kell ha nem
Olyan beszédstílusa van mintha táncoln, amásutt a hangsúly mint várnánk egy vidám táncra emlékeztet engem tele forgással,begyorsulással,koreografált lépésekkel
Ha ezen a furcsaságon túljutottunk és ő érzi a téma hangulatát helyszínét, légkörét Jól belemelegszik és rátalál az igazi színészi játékra
Az a konklúzióm:Ha jól játszható művet ad elő az a könyv jó lesz tőle
Most a *Rejtély az Antillákon* könyvben volt jó-néhány szereplő és történés ami pontosan neki illő volt 
Szerepjátékot csinált és jól esett hallgatnom
Sok volt a női hang sok a női szereplő
Mondhatnám de nem igaz a női szereplős regények passzolnak hozzá
Nem igaz hogy csak az 
Hiszen ott volt a *A bafuti kopók* ami egy sok férfiszereplős könyv de rengeteg humorral rengeteg nyelvet rosszul beszélő bennszülött-néger mondatokkal! Ezek teret engedtek színjátszó képességeinek
és nem volt ami meghaladta volna képességeit
Vagyi nem minden könyve rossz Korompai valinak közelítsünk hozzá befogadóan és hallgassuk végig a könyvet ne dobjuk ki az elején
Most meg fogom őt tisztelni azzal ideteszem a fényképét hisz úgy sincs belőle a neten hisz sokadrangúlag foglalkoztatott színésznő volt:
filmekben:
A szemed világa (ff., kisjátékf.) (TV-film) szereplő
Az agglegény 


1984 Legyél te is Bonca! (TV movie) 
Bence mama (as Vali Korompay) 

1982 Kabala 


1982 Fehér rozsda (TV movie) 
Szülő 

1982 Három szabólegények 


1977 A csillagszemű 
Jankó anyja (as Korompay Vali) 

1976 Csaló az üveghegyen 


1967 Nyár a hegyen 


1959 Sakknovella (TV movie) 
Gépírónő 


1957 Bakaruhában Bakaruhában
(ff., magyar rom. dráma, 1957) színész
Piri 



<tbody>

</tbody> Életrajzi adatok:


> (Bp., 1932. dec. 12.– ): színésznő. A SzAk-t 1955-ben végezte el. Játszott a Madách Színházban, 1959-től a győri Kisfaludy, 1960-tól a kecskeméti Katona József, 1963-tól a Jókai majd a Thália, 1967-től a Békés Megyei Jókai, 1985-től a nyíregyházi Móricz Zsigmond Színház tagja. Klasszikus és modern drámai hősnőket és karakterszerepeket játszik. F.Sz. Stuart Mária (Schiller); Elvstedné (Ibsen: Hedda Gabler).







*Korompai Vali*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 7)

Lenevdula írta:


> azt sikerült dugig tömni hangoskönyvekkel, e-könyvekkel, Magyar népmesékkel, gyermekfilmekkel.


Üzentem könyvajánlatomat neked ki ne felejtsd: A Fekete István KELE c könyvét békés szelíd emberséges,természetközeli világot ábrázol, rengeteg emberi érzésről szól és állatok által megszemélyesített valós emberi jellemekről
Nagyon jó előadásban
Egyszerre nagyon békés és nagyon szórakoztató könnyű és mély-érzésű könyv Ki ne hagyd a Béke szigete amikor bánatod van
------------------
Nagyon szükséged van pihenésre
Ha az a tanya tényleg úgy tanya mint itt távol a várostól.
Ahhoz nagyon boldog életet kívánok, mert abban és a természetben bízhatsz az állatok nem bántanak


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Január 14)

*Humor és zene*

Kedves mindenki!

Néhány nappal ezelőtt, hazafelé tartva, az autóban kollégám bekapcsolta a rádiót és a pendriveot behelyezve elindult a baromság. Megszólalt a zene. Én eleve rock kedvelő vagyok, ezért a megszólaló dalok stílusa nagyon kedvemre való volt. "Régi", ismert magyar dalok szólaltak meg rockos változatban. A szövegek is kicsit át lettek alakítva. Könnyesre röhögtük magunkat.
Akkor határoztam el, hogy megosztom eme fórum kedves tagjaival ezt az élményt.

Szerintem zseniális!!!!

A banda neve egyébként Zorall.

A direktben hallgatható (kedvcsináló) dalnak azt a felvételt választottam, ami annak idején amikor még dívott a klub élet, kultusz dal volt. Ahol én megfordultam mindenhol elhangzott a bulik hivatalos végén. Utána még többször is. Volt, hogy reggelig.
Hmmm, de jó is volt. Fiatalok voltunk, sokan voltunk és jól éreztük magunkat!
Remélem sikerül néhány vidám pillanatot szerezni!

*rossz linket töröltem* - Beka Holt

*Az alább látható címsor 4 vagy 5 lemez anyaga.*



 ...Jó szórakozást!...
01. Zoral intro
02. Nem csak a húszéveseké a világ
03. Interlude 1
04. Jöjj el - Hova megyek
05. Interlude 2
06. Álomarcú lány
07. Interlude 3
08. Oly gyönyörű vagy
09. Táncolj még
10. Interlude 4
11. Húzd meg jobban
12. Interlude 5
13. Meseautó
14. Interlude 6
15. Azért vannak a jó barátok
16. Rebeka
17. Interlude 7
18. Szerelemre születtem
19. Interlude 8
20. Szeress úgy is, ha rossz vagyok - Egyszer megjavulok én
21. Interlude 9
22. Szellemvasút
23. Kell, hogy várj
24. Sohase mond
25. Iskolatáska
26. Outro
27. Rock and roller
28. Déli partk
29. Limbó - hintó
30. Csakazértis szerelem
31. Könnyű álmot hozzon a szél
32. Ő még csak most 14
33. Tűzön vizen át
34. Szállj velem
35. A fodrász
36. Szeretlek is + nem is
37. Kell még egy szó
38. Ma még nem ittunk semmit
39. Lökd ide a sört
40. Induljon a banzáj
41. 5 gracia (egyveleg)
42. Nem nősülök soha
43. Alkohol
44. Bízd rám magad
45. Életfogytig rock and roll
46. Halál a májra
47. Hallod a hangom a sötétben
48. Mindenki megdől
49. Nehéz lehet hősnek lenni
50. Sírig tartsd a szád
51. Szállj ki baby
52. Szárnyalok
53. Szexuális manőverek
54. Táncolj az ágyon
55. Tetovált jel
56. Darabokra törted a szívem
57. Légy jó kicsit hozzám
58. Csepel sziget über alles
59. Különös szilveszter
60. Szerelem vonat
61. Egy szál harangvirág
62. Egész éjjel vedeltem
63. Valaki valamit kevert a piámba
64. Balatoni nyár
65. Mindent megbocsát
66. Azt mondta az anyukám
67. Boldog születésnapot
68. Honky tonk woman
69. Kell még egy szó
70. Milyen szép a világ
71. Újra visszatér a nyár
72. Vágyom egy nő után

kb 220 perc 
313 mb
mp3
stereo

[HIDE-THANKS]

```
http://data.hu/dir/jc8lsj6rcc234686
```
[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Evila (2013 Január 14)

Kedves dr. Gépész!

A zippys-beharangozó jó ötlet volt, a végén a slusszpoén pedig pláne
A többi meg csordogál, jó lesz majd hallgatni a "régi-új" dalokat, köszönöm


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Január 14)

Kedves Dr. Gépész!

Bár én a hip hop zenéért rajongok pár éve, és főleg Siska Finuccsi a nagy nagy szerelem, de ezt a feltöltést köszönöm szépen neked!
Ahogy hallgatom ledöbbentem milyen régen voltam fiatal. Szuper, hogy a zene nincs korhatárhoz kötve


----------



## alive (2013 Január 14)

Nos azt hallgattátok
És hoztatok élménybeszámolót:
Minden hangzó-élmény, beszámolók helye itt
Én mit hallgattam ez elmúlt 4-5 hétben?
Ismétléseket és egy újat(Robinson):
*Ken Follett : Tű a szénakazalban*



















-------------------------------------------------------

Daniel Defoe - *Robinson Crusoe* regénye folytatásokban
Fordította: Vajda Endre

Felolvassa: Cserhalmi György

Zenei szerkesztő: Molnár András
Hangmester: Cornides Tamás
Dramaturg: Turai Tamás
[video=youtube;gAJy3-FlvpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAJy3-FlvpE[/video]

*Egy szépen illusztrált könyvből kép:
*


----------



## angel1208 (2013 Január 15)

Sziasztok!
*Fowles John - A lepkegyűjtő *hangoskönyv meg van valakinek? Van linkem, csak már sajnos nem él.


----------



## Evila (2013 Január 15)

angel1208 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> *Fowles John - A lepkegyűjtő* hangoskönyv meg van valakinek? Van linkem, csak már sajnos nem él.




Kedves angel!

Beírtam a megfelelő helyre a kérésedet, s ide vezetett:

[HIDE-THANKS]http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?10985-Hangoskönyv-Audiobook-feltöltés&p=3088157#post3088157[/HIDE-THANKS]

Kolonel töltötte fel, több mint egy éve. Kíváncsiságból letöltöttem, gyönyörűen kicsomagolható, hallgatható, köszönet neki érte ezúttal is.


----------



## angel1208 (2013 Január 15)

Itt is köszi, töltöm is le!


----------



## alive (2013 Január 16)

Kérésekké válhat a topik (az jó  ) #238
Amire persze van külön téma
kérés-teljesítés együtt
*Hangoskönyv és társai 2012*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 16)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Kedves mindenki!
> 
> 
> A csapat neve Zorall.
> Hmmm, de jó is volt. Fiatalok voltunk, sokan voltunk és jól éreztük magunkat!


Kipróbálom
No nem az ivást
Azt sosem vittem, esetleg,csak spiccig(jó ha évente egyszer)


----------



## angel1208 (2013 Január 16)

Ha valakit érdekel ez, jelezze és feltöltöm.


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Január 16)

angel1208 írta:


> Ha valakit érdekel ez, jelezze és feltöltöm.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1002363



Szia!

Megköszönném a feltöltést!


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Február 3)

No kérem szépen, Dr. Gépész ismét remekeltél!
A ma megosztott felolvasásod egyszerűen és röviden, kitűnő volt!
Rejtő Jenő - Járőr a Szaharában - róla beszélek.
Ismét egy olyan könyvet hallhattam ahol csak hátra kellett dőlnöm, és behunyt szemmel lazíthattam.
Köszönöm neked ezt az egy órát!


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Február 4)

Evila Drága!

Magasról emelek kalapot előtted!











Köszönöm a verset!


----------



## Evila (2013 Február 4)

Kedves M. Anyus!

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a véleményed, megtisztelsz vele.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Február 5)

*Adalék a légiós könyvekhez*

*Kedves M. Anyus, Tisztelt fórumtársak!*

Az alábbi link alatt, egy szerintem nagyon érdekes filmet lehet megtekinteni 4 részben.
A neten böngészés közben találtam rá. A címe: Menekülés a légióba
Eddig csak gondoltam, de most már láttam is, hogy a légiós kiképzés nem tartozik a romantikus álmok közé!
Itt kapcsolódnék a Rejtő Jenő által leírt légiós történetekhez, ami azér is érdekes, mert tudvalévő, hogy Rejtő sohasem járt a légióban.

*Kedves M. Anyus*, köszönöm dicsérő szavaid és remélem karos foteledben hátradőlve megtekinted ezt a filmet.

*Kellemes merengést és szórakozást kivánok neked és minden Fórumtársnak!!!!!!
*
A 2005 - ben készült film hivatalos ajánlója:

"Az idegenlégiót mindig is körülfogta valami féle rejtélyes misztika. Sokak életében jelentette az újrakezdés, a túlélés egyetlen járható útját. Most Bear Grylls és társai megpróbáltatásait láthatjuk, amint részt vesznek egy 1 hónapos kemény kiképzésen..."

rossz linket töröltem - Beka Holt


----------



## angel1208 (2013 Február 16)

Mario Puzo: A keresztapa hangoskönyv létezik szerintetek? A YouTube-on láttam az elejét felrakva és egy torrent oldalon-csak nem töltődik le. Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Február 22)

Létezik, de ezt a fórum oldalon kérd mert sajnos ide rikán jönnek a látogatók ( hála Alive - nak). Sőt, ha elrébb lapozol a '11, '12 részben, lehet még élő linket is találsz!


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 9)

Hiányzik a téma, ami fenntartsa


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Május 2)

Drága Dr. Gépész!

Köszönöm a jó kívánságot! Öröm újra hallani a hangod, köszönöm a felolvasást!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 14)

M. Anyus írta:


> Drága Dr. Gépész!
> 
> Köszönöm a jó kívánságot! Öröm újra hallani a hangod, köszönöm a felolvasást!



Kedves M. Anyus!
Régen jártam ezen az oldalon, ezután sűrűbben fogok mert van miről levelezni, mint azt a "nagy" fórumon kialakult
levelezés bizonyítja.
Ezért bocsánat a késői reagálásért! Az én akaratlan hibám!
Jelenleg három könyvvel küzdök: 

R. A. Salvatore - A Klónok támadása ( StarWars II. )
Robert Bloch - Pszicho
Rejtő Jenő - Nincs kegyelem

Előbb utóbb előjövök velük, de a jó idő eljövetele a kerti munka dolgait előtérbe hozta ezért a szabadidő nagy részét
ez és az unokázás tölti ki.
Jó egészséget pihenj sokat és hallgass sok jó könyvet.
Gépész


----------



## Evila (2013 Május 14)

Kedves Dr. Gépész!

Remek dramaturgiai munkád köszönöm, ennek a kis eszmecserének tényleg itt a helye!
Én erről többet nem írok, ami mondandóm volt, kiírtam magamból, erős a gyanúm, hogy hiába, mert az érdekelt félből megsértődésen kívül mást nem sikerült kiváltanunk...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Tisztelt Hölgyek és Urak!

Amint a "látogató" számlálóról is leolvasható naponta 30-35 ember biztos benéz erre az oldalra.
Ez nagyon jó!
Azonban, hogy ne legyen egysíkú kérek mindenkit írjon valamit. Bármit, ami nem sérti a közízlést.
Sajnos a hangoskönyvek "fő" oldala nem alkalmas a vélemény cserére vagy annak hosszabb kifejtésére.
Legyen ez az oldal a hangoskönyv szeretők beszélgető helye.


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Május 18)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Kedves M. Anyus!
> Régen jártam ezen az oldalon, ezután sűrűbben fogok mert van miről levelezni, mint azt a "nagy" fórumon kialakult
> levelezés bizonyítja.
> Ezért bocsánat a késői reagálásért! Az én akaratlan hibám!
> ...



Szervusz Dr. Gépész!

Drága Barátom, soha ne kérj tőlem sem elnézést, sem bocsánatot.
Nekem most rengeteg időm van nézelődni, válogatni a feltöltéseitek között, utolért a vének betegsége 
Biztos naponta találkozol ilyesmivel a munkád során, öregasszony sétál, aztán lépésközben hirtelen egy reccsenés, iszonyatos fájdalom és az ember megöregedett lánya csak jajgat és fekszik az utcán.
Combnyaktöréssel heverészek itthon. Elfáradt a csont, mondta doktor barátom. Úgyhogy úriasszony lettem, semmit se nem csinálok csak heverészek, olvasok, zenét és hangoskönyvet hallgatok.
Erre az életmódra vágytam egész életemben, hát most részem van belőle 

Kívánok neked sok sok örömet az unokádban, ápold a kerted és pihenj sokat.

Szétnézek a feltöltések között, hátha vár rám ott megint valami csoda. 

Ölellek Gépész!


----------



## martonandras (2013 Május 21)

Tisztelt Dr. Gépész!

Nagyon jók a feltöltött hangoskönyvei, legjobban a Rejtő könyvek tetszenek. Köszönöm az eddigi munkád. Már majdnem mind elérhető hangoskönyv formában. Ha jól látom már csak pár van vissza /a teljes műlistát http://katherines-bookstore.blogspot.hu/2011/04/rejto-jeno-osszes-regenye-es-kisregenye.html alapján + az utolsó 3 a wikiről/ //Ha ezek közül valami mégis elérhető én nem találtam meg//:

Vér és mahagóni
El a pokolból!
Gyilkos?!
Pokol a hegyek között
A detektív, a cowboy és a légió
A csontbrigád /csak rádiójátékként/

Megyek Párizsba, ahol még egyszer sem haldokoltam (2003)
Bedekker csavargók számára (2003)
Utolsó szó jogán (novella gyűjtemény)

Remélem ezek is felkerülnek majd a honlapra, nagyon jó lenne.


----------



## frodiradar (2013 Május 21)

*hangoskönyvek dícsérete*

sziasztok kedves ismeretlenek:..:mint lelkes hangoskönyv hallagató, ismeretlenül is szeretnélek titeket üdvözölni.első találkozásom a hangoskönyvvel 4 évvel ezelőtt volt.
a gyereknek kötelezőként a Kis herceg volt feladva.reggelente, amikor suliba fuvaroztam, hallgattuk a kocsiban, majd délután otthon el is olvasta.rendkívül hatékony eszköz a tanulásban is.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 21)

martonandras írta:


> Tisztelt Dr. Gépész!
> 
> Nagyon jók a feltöltött hangoskönyvei, legjobban a Rejtő könyvek tetszenek. Köszönöm az eddigi munkád. Már majdnem mind elérhető hangoskönyv formában. Ha jól látom már csak pár van vissza /a teljes műlistát http://katherines-bookstore.blogspot.hu/2011/04/rejto-jeno-osszes-regenye-es-kisregenye.html alapján + az utolsó 3 a wikiről/ //Ha ezek közül valami mégis elérhető én nem találtam meg//:
> 
> ...




Szia!

Köszönöm szavaid ( betűid ). 
Az utolsó szó jogán c könyvet elkezdtem, de annyira speciális, hogy nem folytattam. Nagyon hülyén hangzott az én hangommal pl.
Kabos Gyula stb.
A Csontbrigádot feltettem, A Vér és mahagónit nem sikerült megszereznem csak képregényben, a többit még úgy sem.
A Pokol a hegyek közt lesz!
És a Tigrisvért is tervezem, mert ( bocsánat Papp Noémitől ) a megjelent változat hallgathatatlan.
Ha esetleg megvannak pdf - ben a felsorolt könyvek, megköszönöm ha elküldöd.

További jó szórakozást!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 21)

frodiradar írta:


> sziasztok kedves ismeretlenek:..:mint lelkes hangoskönyv hallagató, ismeretlenül is szeretnélek titeket üdvözölni.első találkozásom a hangoskönyvvel 4 évvel ezelőtt volt.
> a gyereknek kötelezőként a Kis herceg volt feladva.reggelente, amikor suliba fuvaroztam, hallgattuk a kocsiban, majd délután otthon el is olvasta.rendkívül hatékony eszköz a tanulásban is.



Szia!

Egyetértek veled a hatékonyságban. Ha már a fiatalokat nehéz rávenni az olvasásra ( tiszetlet a kivételnek ), az öregek meg már nem látnak jól.
( tiszetlet a kivételnek ) Én sem. Sokat.
Teljék sok örömöd a fórum oldalain. Gyűjtögesd szorgalmasan a pontjaidat, hogy mielőbb használhasd a letöltést.


----------



## martonandras (2013 Május 21)

Tisztelt Dr. Gépész!

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a csontbrigád hagos könyv változatát. Tegnap én is ráakadtam erre csak azt hittem, hogy ez is egy újabb átdolgozás /mivel rövidebb volt mint a rádiójáték/ és amikor össze akartam hasonlítani a könyvel nem sikerült. /a hangoskönyv nem tartalmazza a könyv 1. fejezetét/
Papp Noémi Tigrisvér felolvasásával kapcsolatban nekem nem volt problémám bár azt nem tudom túl jól megítélni, hogy pontosan milyennek kellene legyen egy felolvasás és a felvétel minősége is jó volt. Nekem a Víkend a pokolban van meg nagyon rossz hangminőségben.

"A detektív, a cowboy és a légió" része az "Utolsó szó jogán" novella gyűjteménynek ezt csak most vettem észre
http://www.kundk.hu/konyv/RJ/utolsoszo.htm

Feltöltöttem a következő könyveket, sikerült rájuk találnom a neten:
/datára nem tudtam feltennem fogalmam sincs, hogy miért; letöltéshez: Explorerben nem tudtam elérni a Google docs-ot csak Firefoxban, ctrl+s és letölti az egész rar-t egyben/
Rejtő Jenő - Bedekker csavargok számára
Rejtő Jenő - El a pokolból
Rejtő Jenő - Gyilkos?!
Rejtő Jenő - Pokol a hegyek közt
Rejtő Jenő - Vér és mahagoni

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0zrvZz-npt7TDlVNlJBTzhXdzQ/edit


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 22)

*martonandras*

Szia!
Köszönöm, megkaptam. Hamarosan sort kerítek rájuk.
Pap Noémi felolvasásával a monotonság a bajom. Ha egy felolvasó program jól van beállítva több hangsúly van benne. Lásd Littlejoe vagy Agel1208 feltöltéseit. Pedig aztán nagyon nem szeretem a gépi felolvasást! De szükség törvényt bont, ha kiváncsi vagyok valamire és az csak olyan formában érhetö el hát meghallgatom. Ráadásul tudom mennyi munka beállítani a programot, hogy élvezhető legyen.
Nekem nem hiányzott semmi a Csontbrigádból, de ha egyszer hazajutok megtekintem és ha kell hozzá olvasom a hiányzó részt - eket. 
A Víkend a pokolban a Sárga garnizon címmel megjelent öt kisregényt magába foglaló kazettakönyvben jelent
meg. Nekem is megvolt de a minősége miatt nem tartottam meg. Sajnos csak az a rossz minőségű felvétel forog
közkézen. Javíthatatlan, mert már gyűrött kazettáról lett digitalizálva.
Egyebként azt hiszem, onnét már csak az az egy hiányzik a jó minőségű felvételek kózül. ( már az ötből )

Szép napot - estét - éjszakát


----------



## martonandras (2013 Május 22)

Üdv!

A hangoskönyv a "A kapitány hajnali négy óráig kitűnő hangulatban mulatott a 63-as fogoly társaságában" mondattal indít, ez e könyvben a 2. fejezet. (Mondjuk lehet azért, hogy csak később értesüljön a hallgató az egyes szereplők motivációjáról. De lehet, hogy az előző mondatom úgy baromság ahogy van  )

Online:
http://www.kundk.hu/konyv/RJ/csontbr.htm

Letöltés
http://onlinekonyv.info/rejto-jeno-csontbrigad/ :
http://onlinekonyv.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/rejto-jeno-csontbrigad.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...nt/uploads/2010/07/rejto-jeno-csontbrigad.pdf


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 23)

martonandras írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> A hangoskönyv a "A kapitány hajnali négy óráig kitűnő hangulatban mulatott a 63-as fogoly társaságában" mondattal indít, ez e könyvben a 2. fejezet. (Mondjuk lehet azért, hogy csak később értesüljön a hallgató az egyes szereplők motivációjáról. De lehet, hogy az előző mondatom úgy baromság ahogy van  )



Szia! 
Igazad van!
Nekem fel sem tűnt.
Hamarosan betársulok Szacsvai László mellé és az már a teljes könyv lesz!


----------



## rferenc (2013 Május 24)

Én munka közben mindig a Harry Potter könyveket hallgattam, és nagyon király élmény. Ha már láttad a filmet legalább megvan előtted minden, így hallgatva meg mintha újra néznéd csak kibővítve, mert a film meg sem közelíti a könyvet.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 24)

rferenc írta:


> Én munka közben mindig a Harry Potter könyveket hallgattam, és nagyon király élmény. Ha már láttad a filmet legalább megvan előtted minden, így hallgatva meg mintha újra néznéd csak kibővítve, mert a film meg sem közelíti a könyvet.



Bevallom, én a filmek egyikét sem tudtam végig nézni.
Csak a hangoskönyv alapján ismerem a történetet.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Május 25)

*Omega 50*

Tisztelt Fórumtársak!

2012 - ben ünnepelte az együttes a fennállásának ötvenedik évfordulóját. 
A jubileumi év csúcspontját a Papp László Budapest Sportarénában megrendezett októberi koncert jelentette, ahol a Szimfónia, a Rapszódia és a szimfonikus kíséret nélküli dalok nem különültek el hosszabb blokkokba, hanem folyamatosan váltogatták egymást, ezen kívül akusztikus hangszereléssel is játszottak két dalt. 


2013. március 15-én az ötvenéves pályafutás elismeréseként az együttes öt tagja megkapta a Kossuth-díjat.
Meghallgatva, érdekes az egész koncert hangzása, már a szimfonikus zenekarra átírt dalok és a kiséretükkel előadottak sorára gondolok.
Tehát érdemes meghallgatni, megnézni mert remek szórakozás annak aki szereti az Omegát!

Az alábbi link tartalmazza a videót és külön feltettem a hanganyagot, ha vezetés vagy utazás közben hallgatná valaki.


Jó szórakozást!

[HIDE-THANKS]http://data.hu/dir/jk26pxchsu267417[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Június 5)

Tisztelt Fórum társak!
Úgy látom kezdjük belakni új "helyünket". Vannak még hibák, de menet közben biztos javításra kerülnek.
( pl: feltöltés után nem lehet szerkeszteni vagy javítani a hibát ).

*A magam részéről köszönöm mindenkinek aki részt vett ebben a nem kis munkában, hogy megújulva,gyorsabban jussak el eme közösségi oldalra és továbbra is élvezzem az oldalak nyújtotta lehetőségeket!*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Június 21)

Tisztelt Fórum társak!

Újabb zenei csemegét kínálok, főleg a rock szeretőknek!

*Tankcsapda 2012 december. *Rock a nevem koncert a BS - ből.

Ez már az új felállású zenekar koncertje. 
A régi dalok is új köntösben szólalnak meg a "Cseresznyét" váltó "Sidivel".
A koncert egyik érdekessége, hogy *Fejes Tamás fejjel lefelé dobol* néhány percig.
( 1:12:03 - nál kezdődik a Fordulj fel )
Hát, én még ülni sem tudtam volna nyugodtan, nem még, mintha semmi sem tötént volna,
verni a dobokat és tartani az ütemet.
A zenén kívül, ha másért nem, ezért biztos érdemes megnézni a videót.
A felvétel a Music channel 1 csatornán volt látható. 

Autósoknak mp3 - ban is feltettem a hangot.

a felvétel ideje: 88 perc
a videó: 518 mb
a hang: 80,1 mb

[HIDE]http://data.hu/dir/8l9f1ja25y272603[/HIDE]


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Június 22)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> *Folytatás*
> 
> *Ha minőségi feltöltést akarsz*, te is tudod*?* mennyi munkával jár.
> 
> Én csak annyiban csatlakoznék, hogy "nemokap" "minőségi feltöltése" ábránd csak. Június 02-n töltöttem le egy munkáját, ahol kettő darab *.zip file is sérült volt. Ezért az egész mű is kicsomagolhatatlan volt. Kértem privátban, hogy javítsa ki feltöltését, de ez a mai napig nem történt meg. Innentől legyen bármilyen jónak tűnő feltöltés én köszönöm szépen, de nem kérek belőle!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Június 23)

Szia!
Örülök, hogy felvetetted, mert tényleg nevetséges, hogy valaki csak feltölt azután ha jó hanem
nem törődik vele tovább. Sajnos nem fehér holló az ilyen mentalitás. Több ilyen "nagy" feltöltő
van aki nem törődik tovább a linkekkel.
Sajnos nem tudom mi a megoldás!


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Június 23)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Örülök, hogy felvetetted, mert tényleg nevetséges, hogy valaki csak feltölt azután ha jó hanem
> nem törődik vele tovább. Sajnos nem fehér holló az ilyen mentalitás. Több ilyen "nagy" feltöltő
> van aki nem törődik tovább a linkekkel.
> Sajnos nem tudom mi a megoldás!


 
Szia!

Sajnos én sem tudom, de fölösleges olyan munkákat feltölteni, amit utána a letöltők nem tudnak kicsomagolni. Erre jobban oda kellene figyelni, hogy a mennyiség ne menjen a minőség rovására! Nem tudom hogyan lehetne csak ellenőrzött munkákat feltölteni, de így meg rengeteg a bosszúság és a méreg, amikor hiába ülsz a gép előtt perceket, órákat.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Június 25)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Örülök, hogy felvetetted, mert tényleg nevetséges, hogy valaki csak feltölt azután ha jó hanem
> nem törődik vele tovább. Sajnos nem fehér holló az ilyen mentalitás. Több ilyen "nagy" feltöltő
> van aki nem törődik tovább a linkekkel.
> Sajnos nem tudom mi a megoldás!


 


A kérdéses hangoskönyvet a levél érkezésének napján, valamint ma is letöltöttem. A csomagolás, kibontás hibátlan. Azt elfogadom, s azért elnézést kérek, hogy nem válaszoltam, de napi 10-12 levelet kapok, néha egy-egy kimarad. 
De azért jó lenne, ha a mélyen tisztelt morgó szakosztály szíveskedne először újra letölteni, hátha a hiba nem az én készülékemben van.

(Mellesleg minden feltöltésemet utána letöltök, ellenőrzök. Ha hiba van - mint a Don Camillonál volt - a javítást is felteszem.)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Június 25)

Ez az alapja mindennek! A válasz! Úgy gondolom, ha valakit kérdeznek, válaszoljon.
Kisbuldi fórumtárs írása után körbe néztem de nem találtam semmi ráutalást, hogy valamilyen módon "vetted" az üzenetet. Írhattál volna privátot is, de ezek szerint nem tetted.Azt, hogy te megnézted és jónak találtál, nem közölted az érintettel.
Ellenben azonnal "rámozdultál" Papadi fórumtárs Rejtő feltöltésére, pedig M.Anyus világos leírása valószínűleg segített a letölthetőségben. Nekem semmi gondom nem volt azzal a linkkel. Simán lejött. 
Ezek után nem hiszem, hogy a "morgó szakosztály" szemére bármi is vethető. Szeretnék letölteni az anyagokat, ha valamiért nem sikerül kérdeznek - kérnek. A feltöltőnek kutya kötelessége figyelemmel kísérni linkjeit ahogy azt pl. Kolonel fórumtárs is teszi, és ha valaki hibát jelez legalább annyit válaszolni:
a link jó vagy javítom stb....
Értem én, hogy sok könyvet teszel fel, de az igaz, ha hibás a link, csak bosszúságot okoz.
Hidd el, hál' istennek én is sok levelet kapok de legjobb tudomásom szerint nem hagytam válaszolatlanul
hozzám intézett kérdést vagy kritikát.
Kisbuldi fórumtárs téged név szerint említett.
Én direkt nem írtam nevet mert sajnos rajtad kívül is vannak "nagy" feltöltők akik fülük botját sem mozgatják ha valaki segítséget kér. Saját tapasztalat!
Végül:
Úgy gondolom, van a letöltő úr - úrhölgy, és van a feltöltő!
Ha te ez utóbbi vagy, ezt vállaltad akkor fogadd el: *nem a letöltők vannak érted, hanem fordítva*.
Ha kérdeznek válaszolj és eltűnik a "morgó szakosztály".


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Június 25)

*Van egy naaagy naaagy mulasztásom...* Erre a fórumra most jöttem először... Nem kerestem, nem figyeltem,
Talán azért, mert a Canadán, fontos volt, hogy TISZTELETBEN tartsuk egymás munkáját, segítsük azt aki még nem "vérprofi" és olyan anyagot tegyünk közzé ami tényleg nem tzalálható meg az élő feltöltések között.
Ha valami hibás volt (mert ugye a leg jobb szándék mellett is előfordul) egy jelzés magánban és ha időm engedte, (engedi) javítottam, helyre tettem.
Ez lesz ez után is, és nem ismétlem meg az előző hsz-ekben leírtakat.
Ami a duplikációkat illeti, saját munkát is úgy teszek fel, ha előtte körbe nézem az előzőleg feltöltött linkek ének-é?
Amúgy ezek után ha nem is itt kezdek, de rendszeresen be lesek ide is.
Továbi szép napot minden úrhölgynek és úrnak, ja és a feltöltőkenek is


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Június 26)

Kedves Kolonel! 
( a kedves helyett ki kellene találni valami mást, ami nem ilyen hivatalos és mégis alkalmazható
megszólítás itt a fórumon )

Köszönöm a Tulipán Fanfant.
Valamikor megvolt, de elveszett.Már azon gondolkoztam, hogy felolvasom, de így jobb. Annyi jó
könyv van amit közzé kellene tenni felolvasva, hogy ami már megvan és a minősége is megfelelő
hát csináljunk helyette mást.
Azért itt köszönöm meg, mert írtad, hogy benézel.
Egyben üdvözöllek a Hangoskönyvelők oldalán!


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Június 26)

Peter James - Kegyetlen tréfa

Fantasztikus felolvasás! 
Hálásan köszönöm QQCS842, hogy meghallgathatom!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Június 26)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Kedves Kolonel!
> ( a kedves helyett ki kellene találni valami mást, ami nem ilyen hivatalos és mégis alkalmazható
> megszólítás itt a fórumon )
> ..
> Egyben üdvözöllek a Hangoskönyvelők oldalán!


 
*Dr. Gépész sporttársam*!  
Volt, van egy hely, (GipszJakab néven fut) ahol sok sok *bélyeggyűjtő* társamal eggyütt dolgoztunk egymás örömére. Nem zavart senkit, ha elhagytuk a kedves jelzőt, értettük, megértettük egymást.

Örülök, hogy segíthettem, és ne erre tölts a drága idődet (felolvasás). Amúgy is hosszú könyv nagy levegő kell hozzá. Van más sok még ami nincs elérhető közelben.

Én, lévén nagyon rossz hangom, még felolvasásra nem vállakoztam, inkább kazetta ripp és a rádiós anyagok begyűjtése, közzététele a "profilom". Ritka amikor CD vagy DVD rippel előhozakodom.

Jó ez a közösség, rég óta itt vagyok. Néha felkapom a vizet, amikor nem tartják be a feltöltők a legelemibb játékszabályokat. Kifakadásaimat láthattad, persze nem az egyénre, hanem az általa elkövetett inkorrektségre szoktam dühös lenni.
A "régiek" alapból tiszteletben tartották egymás dolgait. Mindig tudtuk kinek vannak új dolgai, amit amig Ő "publikált" a lapon, nem tettünk ki saját linkkel (kivéve, ha jelezte, nem ér rá vele foglakozni, vagy priviben egyeztettünk). Akikről beszélek: Jencus, Zsepi, Vágótanuló, néha fel fel bukkan egyik másik honlapon, és talán meg van az oka, hogy ITT NEM tesznek közzé. Lehet érzékenyebbek mint mi akik dünyögünk a gerincteleneken, és még néha a kioktatást is mi kapjuk.
Nos, a lényeg, ha a munkám mellett lesz időm, továbbra is közzé teszem szerzeményeimet, hangoskazettás ripp és a rádiós begyüjtések.

Kellemes időtöltést és türelmet a "renitensekkel" szemben (ezt magamnak is kívánom). Jót akarnak ők is, csak nehéz a felfogásuk. Az meg nem bűn, csak állapot. Szerencsére javítható, ha csak ez a bajuk...... amit remélek.

Ja, és ha már ez volt a kérés, szép sorban közzéteszem a Bodor anyagokat, természetesen a MEK honlapon lévőket igyekszem kihagyni..... 
Kolonel


----------



## nemokap (2013 Június 27)

Csak azt tudom mondani, amit már fent is: Többször ellenőriztem, a letöltés hibátlan. Kb. 80-an töltötték le, senkinek nem volt gondja. Nincs több ötletem.

De csak a te kedvedért, letöltöttem, kicsomagoltam, újracsomagoltam, feltöltöttem, s íme a link. Ha ez se jó, akkor már tényleg nincs ötletem.

Rossz linket töröltem - Beka Holt


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Június 27)

S


Kolonel0708 írta:


> *Dr. Gépész sporttársam*!
> Volt, van egy hely, (GipszJakab néven fut) ahol sok sok *bélyeggyűjtő* társamal eggyütt dolgoztunk egymás örömére. Nem zavart senkit, ha elhagytuk a kedves jelzőt, értettük, megértettük egymást.
> Kolonel


 
Szia!
Én a rapidshare oldal utolsó néhány hónapjában kapcsolódtam be a hangoskönyvek világába.
Már nem tudom, hogy találtam rá.
Nagyon kedves, szimpatikus társaság volt ott. Jókat lehetett "beszélgetni" is, mert úgy volt kialakítva a
rendszer. Ott találkoztam Vágótanulóval, akitől sok szépet sikerült letölteni. Másoktól is persze.
Emlékszem, mikor híre ment, hogy megszűnik a fórum, milyen levelezés és összefogás indult el a fórumon lévők között. Mindenki segíteni akart Adminnak, csak, hogy legyen folytatás. Azután hirtelen kikapcsolták a szervert, de addigra már "megszálltuk" Admin ajánlatára az onlinemozi.org - ot.
Itt szembesültem szomorú tényekkel, hogy többeknek nem sikerült kimenteni a feltöltéseiket.
Köztük Vágótanulónak sem! Drámai bejelentése: az összes linkem halott, isten áldjon benneteket,
a mai napig előttem van.
Aztán belaktuk az "új" fórumot, de ez már nem volt olyan. Valahogy hiányzott, hiányzik az a közösségi
élet ami a rapidshare oldalain volt. Nincs vagy nagyon kevés hozzászólás volt, van a feltöltésekhez. Sokan csak megtekintik, azután vagy letöltik vagy nem de véleményt nagyon kevesen írnak. Pedig a feltöltőnek
irány mutató a letöltők reakciója.
Egy régi canadás hölgy említette ezt a fórumot. Jöttem és jól érzem magam itt. Tavaly történt némi
torzsalkodás a feltöltések körül, azóta én csak nagyon ritkán teszek fel mások által felolvasott hangoskönyvet. Így biztos, hogy nem plagizáltam más munkáját.
Ezt az oldalt éppen azért hoztam létre, hogy lehessen "közösségi" életet élni, ha már a fő oldal
nem alkalmas csevegésre. A "benézők" számából kiindulva lehetne jobb is eme oldal, de
egyenlőre nem akaródznak szólni csak "benéznek" ( tisztelet a kivételeknek ).
Talán egyszer még ebben az életben megtörik a jég.
Kerestem már más, ehhez hasonló fórumot, mert fő a változatosság, de csak olyat találtam ami az
onlinemozi.org mintájára működik. Nem lehet senki szemére vetni ha inkább a filmek érdeklik.
Na egyenlőre ennyi.


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Június 28)

Rettenetesen éheztem már valami különlegességre, és most megkaptam.
Kolonel, hálám egy életen keresztül fog üldözni a mai feltöltéseid miatt.
Ez a Nyugat-keleti díván sorozatod kincset ér!
Nagyon nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Június 28)

M. Anyus írta:


> Rettenetesen éheztem már valami különlegességre, és most megkaptam.
> Kolonel, hálám egy életen keresztül fog üldözni a mai feltöltéseid miatt.
> Ez a Nyugat-keleti díván sorozatod kincset ér!
> Nagyon nagyon szépen köszönöm!


Szívesen! És ha nem tévedek, akkor még vagy 80 rész ?!! hátra van, Napi 10 feltöltéssel számolva kb egy hét.....
Meggyógyultál már?


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Június 28)

Kolonel0708 írta:


> Szívesen! És ha nem tévedek, akkor még vagy 80 rész ?!! hátra van, Napi 10 feltöltéssel számolva kb egy hét.....
> Meggyógyultál már?


 
Vevő vagyok minden részre! 
Évek óta nem nézek tévét, nem hallgatok rádiót, nem olvasok újságot, azt a sok borzalmat ami zajlik a világban így próbálom kizárni.
Úgyhogy én ezekről az adásokról lemaradtam, de, most hála neked meghallgathatom az összes részét. Vagy annyit amennyit megosztasz velünk. 
Első Goethe, számomra Ő nem csak egy költő hanem filozófus is volt, nagyszerű gondolatai ma is sokat jelentenek annak aki nyitott füllel hallgatja Őt.
Köszönöm kérdésed, már csoszogok  Szerintem ez már ilyen marad, de ebben a korban már ne várjon az ember lánya túl sokat, meg kell elégedni azzal ami van, és akkor panaszkodás nélkül lehet még élni addig ameddig az időm le nem jár. 
Tudod, addig szép az élet, amíg az ember széppé teszi magának!  Az én életem nagyon szép, kicsit fájdalmas, de nagyon szép.


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Június 28)

De csak a te kedvedért, letöltöttem, kicsomagoltam, újracsomagoltam, feltöltöttem, s íme a link. Ha ez se jó, akkor már tényleg nincs ötletem.


Mindenki előtt! KÖSZÖNÖM - SIKERÜLT!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Június 28)

kisbuldi írta:


> De csak a te kedvedért, letöltöttem, kicsomagoltam, újracsomagoltam, feltöltöttem, s íme a link. Ha ez se jó, akkor már tényleg nincs ötletem.
> 
> 
> Mindenki előtt! KÖSZÖNÖM - SIKERÜLT!


Szívesen.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 2)

Kolonel: A legyek urát nagyon köszönöm!!! 
Ezer éve keresem!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Július 2)

nemokap írta:


> Kolonel: A legyek urát nagyon köszönöm!!!
> Ezer éve keresem!


Egészségdre!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 2)

Keresem: Aldous Huxley: Szép új világ c. hangoskönyvét. Bár nem tudom, hogy készült-e belőle valaha...


----------



## Lenevdula (2013 Július 4)

Szép estét kívánok! 
Evila Drága, Dr. Gépész, teddyted nagyon hiányoztatok már!
Millió ölelés mindenkinek!


----------



## klima (2013 Július 4)

M. Anyus írta:


> Peter James - Kegyetlen tréfa
> 
> Fantasztikus felolvasás!
> Hálásan köszönöm QQCS842, hogy meghallgathatom!


 Csak csatlakozni tudok! Tényleg fantasztikus. Nem tudtam abbahagyni a hallgatását


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 5)

Lenevdula írta:


> Szép estét kívánok!


 
Szia!
Te egy gondolat olvasó vagy!
Amikor befejeztem az Egy állatorvos feljegyzései c. könyv felolvasását akkor jutottál eszembe,
hogy milyen örömmel hallgatnád. És tessék, itt vagy. Mi ez, ha nem telepátia?
Örülök neked! Hiányzol a fórumról!
Mi van veled, veletek? Hol vagytok? Hogy éltek?
Ha lehet írd meg ezeket!
Látod itt minden folyik tovább!
Sok jó könyv van feltöltve, tehát megint tele rakhatsz egy nagyméretű vinyót.
Írjál ha tudsz!
Gépész


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 5)

Hát, nagy vállalkozásba kezdtem bele ma este. Huxley: Szép új világ c. könyvének meghangosításába. 182 oldalból 21 már megvan, s ha kedvenc egyetlen nejem tűri holnap a rendkívül bonyolult 3. fejezet jön (maga a fejezet 3 síkon játszódik, három cselekmény fut mondatról mondatra párhuzamosan, mintegy verselve...)


----------



## Lenevdula (2013 Július 6)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Te egy gondolat olvasó vagy!
> Amikor befejeztem az Egy állatorvos feljegyzései c. könyv felolvasását akkor jutottál eszembe,
> hogy milyen örömmel hallgatnád. És tessék, itt vagy. Mi ez, ha nem telepátia?
> ...


 

Jajj úgy örülök neked! 
Nem is tudom mit mondjak, épp ezt hallgatom most. 
32. fejezet, ahol a papagáj csere történik.
Köszönöm hogy ilyen kedvesen fogadsz, ti is hiányoztok nekem.
Vannak új történések, a lényeges az, hogy nem fogadtak be sehol bennünket úgyhogy maradtunk itt.
Apukám, apósom, meg a férjem dolgozik, nekem nincs munkám, itt egy nő nem dolgozik.
Legalábbis olyan munkát amiért fizetést kap, na olyan itt nincs.
Egy közeli menekülttáborban olyan ingyenes munkát végzek, kicsiket tanítok írni, olvasni.
Anyus szinte mindent letölt nekem amiről úgy gondolja, tetszene, viszem majd haza magammal az összeset.
Jövőhétig vagyok itt, addig amit tudok elvégzek Anyuskának a kertben, aztán valamikor ősszel megint jövök.
Hétvégén még benézek.
Clara


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 6)

Szia Lenevdula!
Ezek szerint hiába volt a sok utazás, reménykedés.
Gondolom azért továbbra sem adjátok fel.
Végül is szép karitatív tevékenység a tanítás, de megélni lehet e belőle?
A gyümölcse csak sokára érik be, ha egyáltalán beérik.
Vidd el az irodalmat, hátha egyszer a kis tanítványaid is megértik ( a nyelvet ) és színvonalasan
tudnak kikapcsolódni.
M.Anyus - nak üzenem: gyógyuljon már meg, dobja el a mankót, másszon inkább fára.
Persze ezt írhatnám neki személy szerint is, de te úgy is ott vagy.
Vigyázz magadra, magatokra, drukkolok, hogy sikerüljön megoldást találni a helyzetetekre.
Gyere minél előbb, jobb hírekkel mint most. ( ennél jobb hír, hogy megvagy nem nagyon van )
Gépész


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 6)

nemokap írta:


> Hát, nagy vállalkozásba kezdtem bele ma este. Huxley: Szép új világ c. könyvének meghangosításába. 182 oldalból 21 már megvan, s ha kedvenc egyetlen nejem tűri holnap a rendkívül bonyolult 3. fejezet jön (maga a fejezet 3 síkon játszódik, három cselekmény fut mondatról mondatra párhuzamosan, mintegy verselve...)


Hajrá!
Kíváncsian várom!


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Július 6)

Drága szívem, 70 évesen csak nem mászok már fára 
tökéletesen megfelel nekem a földön araszolás is, kapálok, gyomlálok, és néha nagyon fájok, de élek és ettől többet nem is szeretnék.
Még pár csendes év, és elégedett leszek mindennel. (tudod, fő az optimizmus), mint ahogy a számomra legkedvesebb költőnk is írja;

Hadd mosolyogjak én
Azon is, ami fáj
Azon is, ami e
Világban vaksötét,
Fáklyavivő legyek,
Míg tart e furcsa lét.
Legyek összeszedett,
Szelíden is kemény,
S hogy ne ítéltessem,
Mégse ítéljek én,
Nevessek a világ
Játékai felett,
De ez a nevetés
Legyen egy ölelés,
Amellyel mindenkit
Magamhoz ölelek. (Reményik Sándor - Vízválasztó)

Egyébként a mankót már rég eldobtam, járókeretem van.
(nagyon halkan megjegyzem, jövőhéten azt is elveszítem valahol, mennem kell egy olyan koncertre ahol szerintem én leszek a legeslegvénebb hallgató)
Van ugyanis egy rap banda vagy mifene, no kérem szépen én őket nagyon de nagyon szeretem, őszinte szókimondó társaság, a zenéjük meg egyenesen káprázatos.
És hogy kik is Ők? Íme egyikük:
Egyszerűen lenyűgöző, engem mint zeneszerető embert legalábbis levett a lábamról.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 6)

M.Anyus!
Köszönöm! Meghallgattam és bár nem az "én zeném" tetszett.
Erre a kis időre már valószínű nem változik meg a zenei ízlésem.
Néha, ha a fiam dolgozik, DJ - ként, és "fogyasztani" is akar, elkísérem mint szállító
de nem sokáig bírom azt a fajta hangerőt. Egy darabig elnézem a fiatalokat azután beülök az autóba
olvasni vagy hallgatni valamit.
A rock, az más. Az lehet fülsiketítő. Ezt meg ő nem bírja. Hiába neveltem!
Örülök, hogy már "ennyire" jársz a gyógyulással.
Mielőbbi teljes felépülést kívánok!
Érezd jól magad a koncerten!


----------



## Evila (2013 Július 8)

Kedves Lenevdula!

Örülök, hogy előkerültél, s a lehetőségekhez mérten jól vagy.
Én is megvagyok, olvasgatok, hallgatgatok, néha-néha hangoskodok én is, bár messze nem olyan termékenyen, mint Gépész, vagy QQCS-mester, vagy teddyted.
Egyszer majdcsak elkészülök első, nagyobb lélegzetű felolvasásommal. Gyerekkönyv lesz, ajánlom majd kicsikéid figyelmébe 
Nekem nagy kedvencem Gépész Herriot-felolvasása, már kétszer meghallgattam, s még biztos meg fogom sokszor. Olyan számomra, mintha az egész azért íródott volna meg, hogy Ő felolvashassa! Csodás, amit csinál belőle, tele emberséggel, megértéssel, szeretettel, szívet simogató élmény hallgatni, legalábbis nekem 
Vigyázzatok magatokra, "legyetek jók" ,

Evila


----------



## Susannli (2013 Július 8)

Sziasztok

Fel tudna valaki tölteni a *Graham Green BRIGHTONI SZIKLA

hangoskönyvet? A canadahunra mar többször fel lett töltve ezzel a cimmel hibasan egy masik könyv: Wouk: A haboru....
Susannli
*


----------



## akosanyu (2013 Július 8)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Tisztelt Fórum társak!
> 
> Újabb zenei csemegét kínálok, főleg a rock szeretőknek!
> 
> ...


Köszönöm! Tankcsapda rajongó vagyok. Ki érti miért?


----------



## Lalage (2013 Július 9)

szervusztok, 
az idegen nyelvű hangoskönyvek oldalán _mangoa_ feltöltéseihez nem tudok hozzáférni, mert azt írja, a csatolt állományban lehet hozzáférni a linkekhez, de nem derül ki, azokat hová csatolta. Sajna, a privikre nem válaszol. de úgy látom, a fórumra írt megjegyzésekre sem, nem én vagyok az egyetlen, aki ezzel a gonddal küzd. 
Tudna segíteni valaki, létezik-e tényleg az a csatolmány? 
vagy várni kell, hátha másvalaki is feltölti?

köszönöm,
Lalage


----------



## gyulmool (2013 Július 10)

*A canadahunra mar többször fel lett töltve ezzel a cimmel hibasan egy masik könyv: Wouk: A haboru*


Igen .Ezt én is tapasztaltam.


----------



## Lenevdula (2013 Július 10)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia Lenevdula!
> Ezek szerint hiába volt a sok utazás, reménykedés.
> Gondolom azért továbbra sem adjátok fel.
> Végül is szép karitatív tevékenység a tanítás, de megélni lehet e belőle?
> ...



Annyira azért nem elkeserítő a helyzet.
A remény él még, attól függetlenül, hogy maradunk.
Az a bizonyos gyümölcs meg. . . nem is tudom mi a fontosabb, a pénz amit fizetnének, vagy az a sok sok fekete apróság akiknek annyival szebb az életük, hogy tanulhatnak. Hálás vagyok az Istenünknek hogy van mit ennünk, van hol aludni, és hogy vagyunk egymásnak, ettől több talán nem is kell. 
Amíg itt éltünk más volt a helyzet, mi is szerettünk volna olyan dolgokat amit másnál láttunk, de semmi sem fontos belőlük!
Fontos a család, az hogy ne felejtsek el az apám nyelvén beszélni, hogy segíthessek ha tudok.
Kezdem belátni, hogy sehol sem lenne jobb, hogy ott van ránk szükség, ott vagyunk otthon. 

M. Anyust ma elvittük a koncertjére 
Tanítványaival van, és ahogy láttam remekül érezte magát.
Hajnalban utazom vissza, valamikor ősszel benézek ide hozzátok! 
Mindenkinek millió ölelést küldök! 

Clara


Evila írta:


> Kedves Lenevdula!
> 
> Örülök, hogy előkerültél, s a lehetőségekhez mérten jól vagy.
> Én is megvagyok, olvasgatok, hallgatgatok, néha-néha hangoskodok én is, bár messze nem olyan termékenyen, mint Gépész, vagy QQCS-mester, vagy teddyted.
> ...



Evila Drága, örülök hogy írtál!
Anyuskánál megtaláltam amiket felolvastál  Gratulálok, nagyon szépek és szépen olvasol 
Nem a terjedelem számít, a minőség, és tőletek még nem hallottam silány felolvasást! 
Őszig majd Anyuska összeszedi amit lát, majd ha jövök megint elviszek magammal mindent belőletek. 
Üdvözlöm az Urakat, legyetek vidámak, és vigyázzatok magatokra!

Ölel
Clara


----------



## Karel1991 (2013 Július 11)

alive írta:


> Azt mondják a békacomb olyan mint a galambhús
> A nyúlpörkölt mint a kakaspörkölt
> A szójafasírt pedig mint az igazi fasírt
> A kockás túrórúdira pedig:"mint a pöttyös" "csak jobb"
> ...


Ez mit jelent?


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 11)

Karel1991 írta:


> Ez mit jelent?


Mert talán a pöttyös túrórúdival felér bármely utánzott?
A sertéshús klasszikus fasírttal felér bármely szója-utánzás hús-nélküli fasírt?
Az eredeti(amit megszerettél) a legjobb
A többi csak emlékeztet rá.Mert utánzás.De nem olyan
A klasszikusok közül: Móra Ferenc Ének a búzamezőkről, gyönyörű szívbemarkoló regény néprajzi értékével, jellemábrázoló képességével ugyan mi ér fel?
Mikor terem ismét olyan nagy író? Slágerkönyvek jönnek mennek, mások ezek nem olyanok nem az igaziak
Mondhatod olyan mint Móra ének a búzamezőkről,De nem olyan,legfeljebb emlékeztet rá
Töltsd le hallgasd meg:#759


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 13)

Hát, hogy milyen nehéz feltölteni könyvet... Kedvenc egyetlen nejem lakástakarítást rendelt el. Ezennel megtudtam, hogy nem csak a szőnyegnek van két oldala, hanem az ablaknak is belseje. Mert szétszedhető. Ha megélem, pár óra múlva kész leszünk, s jönnek az új feltöltések.


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Július 13)

nemokap írta:


> Igen, sőt, néha még a függönyt is le és fel kell szerelni, meg vannak a háznak rejtett zugai, amit csak a nejek őnagyaságai ismertek eddig, és ilyenkor erős késztetést éreznek arra, hogy mi is megösmerjük ezen rejtett zugokat, meg ott van a befőzés, lekvár készítés, bevásárlás..... igen ilyen a mi sanyarú éltünk. A feltöltések meg maradnak. Ne búsulj, lesz még ez így se. Közben szerintem olvass föl a szép új világból...
> Na megyek, mert kávét kell készíteni....



Meg feltöltöttm egy stílszerűen erre az alkalomra készült címmel egy Móricz könyvet, Bodortól.....


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 16)

nemokap írta:


> Hát, nagy vállalkozásba kezdtem bele ma este. Huxley: Szép új világ c. könyvének meghangosításába. 182 oldalból 21 már megvan, s ha kedvenc egyetlen nejem tűri holnap a rendkívül bonyolult 3. fejezet jön (maga a fejezet 3 síkon játszódik, három cselekmény fut mondatról mondatra párhuzamosan, mintegy verselve...)


Hát, készen vagyok. Elnézést, így sikerült. A mikrofonom nem tökéletes, de nem volt időm beszerelni újat, noha profi cuccom van. Majd a következőnél, hacsak nem azt kapom, hogy inkább hallgassak...


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 18)

Megvan valakinek Nemere István: A kozmosz lovagjai hangoskönyv, Hatás Andrea előadásában? Ha igen, uccu vele, ide...  Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Július 18)

Hát, készen vagyok. Elnézést, így sikerült. A mikrofonom nem tökéletes, de nem volt időm beszerelni újat, noha profi cuccom van. Majd a következőnél, hacsak nem azt kapom, hogy inkább hallgassak... [/quote]

Én meghallgattam a felolvasásod, nem rossz. Gratulálok hozzá és remélem itt nem hagyod abba. Részemről ne hallgass, inkább folytasd!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 20)

Sue Townsend: A 13 és 3/4 éves Adrian Mole titkos naplóját olvasom fel épp. Gyermekkorom meghatározó műve volt...  Most úgyis szabira megyek, remélem lesz időm hamar befejezni.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

M. Anyus írta:


> Peter James - Kegyetlen tréfa
> 
> Fantasztikus felolvasás!
> Hálásan köszönöm QQCS842, hogy meghallgathatom!


QQCS842 minden munkája tetszik ez is


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

M. Anyus írta:


> Peter James - Kegyetlen tréfa
> 
> Fantasztikus felolvasás!
> Hálásan köszönöm QQCS842, hogy meghallgathatom!


QQCS842 minden munkája tetszik ez is
A könyv közepes


----------



## zizix (2013 Július 21)

Szervusztok!
Jómagam is szívesen olvasok hangoskönyveket is, ám egy kedves jóbarátom kedvéért vetettem bele magam eme világba. Ő látássérült s a világ hihetetlen mértékben kitágult, kitárulkozott előtte mióta elérhetők a hangoskönyvek s társai. Szomjazta a tudást, ismeretet és elképesztő mennyiségben képes "fogyasztani".  Ezért a saját s az ő nevében is köszönöm és kérlek titeket abba ne hagyjátok! Szürkébb, szomorúbb lenne e nélkül a lehetőség nélkül a világ nagyon-nagyon sok embernek!
Köszönettel zizix!


----------



## Lalage (2013 Július 24)

kedves Klubtársak,

kérlek, ne nevessetek ki a gondom miatt, biztos egyszerűen megoldható... A korábbi oldalakon remekül eligazodtam, de ebben az újban nem sikerült rájönnöm, hogyan működik az oldalbeállítás :-(
Korábban, ha megnyitottam az oldalt, a legfrissebb feltöltés, hozzászólás volt legfelül, így, egyszerűen be lehetett állítani. Most, ha kinyitom a legutolsó oldalt - pl. most a 71. - , előfordul, hogy nem a legfrissebbet látom legfölül, hanem napokig ugyanazt a feltöltést, az újabbak valahogy alá kerülnek, és ha nem figyelmeztet az aranyos feltöltő, hogy bizony, felrakta, amire hónapok óta várok, hát talán nem is veszem észre :-(

Hogyan kéne beállítanom, és persze, hol?

Ezért kérem szépen, ha valaki fölteszi Parti Nagy *Fülkeufóriájá*ból a* 2.,* vagy Hamvas *Buddha beszédei*t, jelezze priviben, hogy megtaláljam...

Hálás köszönettel,
Lalage


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 24)

Lalage írta:


> kedves Klubtársak,
> 
> kérlek, ne nevessetek ki a gondom miatt, biztos egyszerűen megoldható... A korábbi oldalakon remekül eligazodtam, de ebben az újban nem sikerült rájönnöm, hogyan működik az oldalbeállítás :-(
> Korábban, ha megnyitottam az oldalt, a legfrissebb feltöltés, hozzászólás volt legfelül, így, egyszerűen be lehetett állítani. Most, ha kinyitom a legutolsó oldalt - pl. most a 71. - , előfordul, hogy nem a legfrissebbet látom legfölül, hanem napokig ugyanazt a feltöltést, az újabbak valahogy alá kerülnek, és ha nem figyelmeztet az aranyos feltöltő,


Nem tudok róla hogy a időrendi sorrendet be lehetne állítani a legújabb van legalul
De van helyette ugrás a *Ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz*(ez megoldja azt amit keresel)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 24)

Ezen felül, az "értesítések" fülnél piros kocka jelzi ha új hozzászólás ( feltöltés ) jelenik meg a fórumon.
Ha ez nincs, akkor a jobb oldalon található nick nevedre kattintva az értesítések pontnál beállíthatod.


----------



## Beksinski (2013 Július 24)

Sziasztok!

Keresem *Krasznahorkai László* önmaga által felolvasott hangoskönyvét, ami *Háborús Architektúra* címmel jelent meg. Meg van ez valakinek esetleg? Nagyon remélem! 

Előre is köszönöm, és természetesen ezen felül, mindenkinek az eddigi, és ez utáni feltöltését! 

A legjobbakat!


----------



## Lalage (2013 Július 24)

safranek írta:


> Nem tudok róla hogy a időrendi sorrendet be lehetne állítani a legújabb van legalul
> De van helyette ugrás a *Ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz*(ez megoldja azt amit keresel)



köszönöm!


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Július 24)

nemokap írta:


> Hát, nagy vállalkozásba kezdtem bele ma este. Huxley: Szép új világ c. könyvének meghangosításába. 182 oldalból 21 már megvan, s ha kedvenc egyetlen nejem tűri holnap a rendkívül bonyolult 3. fejezet jön (maga a fejezet 3 síkon játszódik, három cselekmény fut mondatról mondatra párhuzamosan, mintegy verselve...)




Ehhez a regényéhez Huxley írt egy kommentáló, magyarázó, értékelő könyvet is, akit érdekel annak itt van elolvashatja...







Aldous Huxley - Visszatérés a szép új világhoz.mobi

Sajnos csak ilyen formátumban van meg nekem és mivel ilyen formátumban nem is lehet ide feltölteni a kiterjesztést átírtam *.zip-re. Csak annyit kell tenni, hogy vissza kell állítani a kiterjesztést *.mobi-ra és kész.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 25)

kisbuldi írta:


> Ehhez a regényéhez Huxley írt egy kommentáló, magyarázó, értékelő könyvet is, akit érdekel annak itt van elolvashatja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kisbuldi írta:


> Ehhez a regényéhez Huxley írt egy kommentáló, magyarázó, értékelő könyvet is, akit érdekel annak itt van elolvashatja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tessék doc változatban...


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Július 27)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni: hogyan kell használni illetve hol található az a "kapcsoló" amivel a linkek csak akkor jelennek meg ha lenyomod a "tetszik" gombot? Itt van olyan: Grimaszok, Kép, Média, Kód, Idézet, Visszavonás, Visszaállítás és Egyszerű üzenetszerkesztő. 
Megjegyzés: nem vagyok egy számítógépes guru, amikor még tanultam akkor MS-DOS 6.22 volt a csúcs és a MS Worksgroups 3.11. és mellesleg régen voltam 50 éves. Aki segíteni tud azt kérném, hogy PM tegye és fentiek szerinti részletességgel! 

Előre is köszi Kisbuldi


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 28)

[HIDE-THANKS]kisbuldi Fórum társ!
Ma reggeltől már láttam a beillesztő tagokat! A HTNX kijelölésével tudod kérni a tetszik gomb használatát![/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 29)

Nagyon úgy nézem, hogy a data.hu mintha elhunyt volna... Nem tudom, hogy amit eddig feltöltöttem (több, mint 400 Gb) él-e...

Nos, megnéztem. Él. Csak gonosz főnököm letiltotta. Így ezentúl csak esténként tudok feltölteni. Mint ma is... 

A szabadság alatt Erich Kästner: Három ember a hóban c. könyvével játszadoztam. Időszerű volt, ebben a hűvösben, nem?


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Július 30)

Nos Kedves barátaim!
Én ugyan készülök az augusztusi hosszú szabadságolásra, de attól még ha lesz időm és hangulato, be be nézek a fórumra.
Azt azért szeretném valaki eldöntné:
Miért nem jó és elég csak a "kód" közé tenni a linkeke?
Próbáltam a safranek letöltő társunk kérésére (észrevétlére) a HIDE tag közé tenni őket, ekkor kpatam egy észrevételt Gépész bélyeg készítő társunktól, hogy az nem jó, esetleg próbáljam meg másként....
Én termsézetesen mindent megteszek azért, hogy a feltöltéseim elfogadhatak, pontosak és szimpatikusak legyenek, de valaki mondja meg a tutit....
A kormányos első megjegyzése (bejegyzése) szerint ugye használjuk a HIDE tagot. De azt nem szeretném, ha csak válasz esetén lehetne elolvasni a linkeket, mert akkor telerondítjuk a topikot mindenféle hülye (kényszerű) hozzászólással, azt meg igen nehéz megértetni a nagyérdeművel, hogy a linkek megszerzése után szíveskedjen törölni az értük tett hszt....
Nos, akkor mi legyen?
SOS!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 30)

Amikor anno elindult a HIDE, én is meg mindenki azt használta.
Az átállás óta kaptam néhány ejnye-bejnyét, hogy miért kényszerítem válaszra a T. fórumozókat.
Megnéztem bejelentkezés nélkül és valóban a HIDE válaszhoz kötést jelent.
Hogy ezelőtt miért köszi, most miért válasz?
Nem tudom, ezért használtam az utóbbi néhány feltöltésnél a sima CODE tagokat.
Mostantól már van választék és a köszi gomb használatának a HTNX felel meg.
Talán fel lehetne cserélni de ehhez én kicsi vagyok és tulajdonképen megszokás dolga az egész.
Ezektől a soroktól függetlenül még nincs válasz kolonel fórumtárs kérdésére.
Egyébként jó és kellemes nyaralást kívánok kolonel!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Július 30)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Amikor anno elindult a HIDE, ......



Nos, köszönet e gyors reagálásért, és ezentúl én is ezt használom HTNX!!

Neked is továbi szép napokat! Köszönöm a jó kívánságot!


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Július 30)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****




Köszönet a segítségért, hogy a HTNX kell használni! De hogyan?? A linket a kettő (Hide-Thanks)(/Hide-Thanks) közé vagy a végére kell szúrni? Csak linket lehet beszúrni vagy például, hogyha egy file-t töltök fel? Bocsi a bénaságért, de én még mindig keresem a billentyűzeten a "zs" betűt...


----------



## nemokap (2013 Július 30)

Én a HIDE-THANKS -ot szoktam használni, s a kettő között, ha lenyomod a HTNX-et van egy ][-el jelölt rész, ahova kell a linket betenni. 

Na ez most nagyon magyaros volt, elnézést, de remélem érthető.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 30)

A letöltőlinket kell kijelölni, majd rá kattintani a HTNX - re és kész.
Automatikusan be tagolja HIDE-THANKS link vagy a fájl letölthetősége /HIDE-THANKS formában. + [ ] [ ]. A zárójeleket direkt hagytam el ill. írtam külön, hogy látszódjon a kinézet.
Ha csak üzenetet írsz akkor nem kell tagok közé tenni a szöveget.


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Július 31)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> A letöltőlinket kell kijelölni, majd rá kattintani a HTNX - re és kész.
> Automatikusan be tagolja HIDE-THANKS link vagy a fájl letölthetősége /HIDE-THANKS formában. + [ ] [ ]. A zárójeleket direkt hagytam el ill. írtam külön, hogy látszódjon a kinézet.
> Ha csak üzenetet írsz akkor nem kell tagok közé tenni a szöveget.




Köszi mindenkinek a segítséget, majd kipróbálom. Dr. Gépész fórumtársnak köszi a Star Wars II. már nagyon vártam.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Július 31)

Remélem tetszeni fog és hamarabb sikerül a 3. részt prezentálni!


----------



## ariel76 (2013 Július 31)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Tisztelt Fórum társak!
> 
> Újabb zenei csemegét kínálok, főleg a rock szeretőknek!
> 
> ...


Sziasztok

Nekem még nagyon furcsa az új oldal imige és elégé idegenkedek tőle, de a tankcsapda nagyon jó zenét játszik. Kár hogy ezt a koncertet nem láttam, de szívesen fogom hallgatni a kocsiba feltéve, ha letudom tőlteni.

sziasztok ariel76


----------



## vicomte (2013 Július 31)

kolonel draga,ujra lrtoltottem a gazdag ember szegeny ember cimu kony 3-ik 4-ik es 5-ik fajl-ait de most is keri a negyedik fajlt.
aztan eszrevettem ,hogy a negyedik nincs fenn csak a harmadik de az ketszer is.
kerlek segits!


----------



## Cicca Micca (2013 Augusztus 2)

Tudom, nagyon kezdö a kérdés, de: hogyan tudom a letöltött zip és z01, z02... stb fájlokat összefüzni egy fájl-ba, hogy letölthessem az iPod-ra?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 3)

Szia Cicca Micca!
Végtelen egyszerű a dolog.
Van egy bizonyos VinRar nevű program amit innen letölthetsz:
www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/winrar3magyar.html
Ez beépül a programok közé és nem is veszed észre, hogy a gépeden van.
Letöltöd a fájlt amit akarsz ( könyv, film, zene stb )
Ha egy adott letöltéshez több fálj társul akkor zip, zip1, zip2 stb - ként van jelölve.
Ha már a fajl összes részét letöltötted és ez fontos mert különben nem tudod megnyitni
a sima zip fájlra kattintasz a jobb egér gombbal. Megnyílik egy ablak, ott a kibontás ide feliratra
kattintasz a bal egér gombbal és már fűzi is össze a fájlokat.
Ha a megnyitás jelszóhoz van kötve azt a program kérni fogja. Általában a feltöltések aljában találod meg
beírod és kész.
Létezik a Total commanderes megnyitás is, de szerintem ez az egyszerűbb.
Ha nem megy írj és akkor részletesebb leírást küldök.


----------



## Cicca Micca (2013 Augusztus 3)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia Cicca Micca!
> Végtelen egyszerű a dolog.
> Van egy bizonyos VinRar nevű program amit innen letölthetsz:
> www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/winrar3magyar.html
> ...


Nagyon köszönöm, úgy tünik müködik


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 3)

Cicca Micca írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm, úgy tünik müködik


Örülök!
Ha mégis elakadsz valahol ezen az oldalon mindig lesz aki válaszol és tanácsot ad.
Tartalmas, jó szórakozást a továbbiakban.


----------



## bablencse (2013 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!
Nagy örömömre szolgál a hangoskönyvek fórum. Rengeteg könyvet letöltöttem már. Hálás vagyok a feltöltőknek.
Lányom telepítette nekem a WinRar programot. Nagyszerűen működik is. Azonban néhány hangoskönyv datáról való letöltésénél nem ennek az ikonja jelenik meg, hanem egy üres fehér téglalap, ami szerintem egy lapot akar ábrázolni. Nos ekkor hiába a letöltés, meg sem tudom nyitni. Néha a Winamp ikon jelenik meg a letöltéseknél, ezt sem tudom megnyitni és kibontani sem. Pl. most a Tulipán Fanfan Kolonel feltöltésében.
Kérdésem, hogy ilyenkor az én készülékemben van a hiba, vagy a link eleve rossz? Mit tehetek, hogy ezt kiküszöböljem?
A segítséget előre is köszönöm!


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Augusztus 4)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Remélem tetszeni fog és hamarabb sikerül a 3. részt prezentálni!




Sok sikert kívánok 3. részhez!!! Mi a terv mind a kilenc rész (hivatalos folytatás) sorra kerül majd? Mert akkor sokáig nem lesznek unalmas napjaid!
Üdv Kisbuldi


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 5)

kisbuldi írta:


> Sok sikert kívánok 3. részhez!!! Mi a terv mind a kilenc rész (hivatalos folytatás) sorra kerül majd? Mert akkor sokáig nem lesznek unalmas napjaid!
> Üdv Kisbuldi


Én eddig csak hatról tudtam ( már filmről ) és sok, könyvben megjelent történetről. Elsősorban a filmes forgatókönyv
alapján készült regényeket szeretném felolvasni. Nem gondoltam amikor elkezdtem a felolvasásokat, hogy ekkora
sikere lesz. És most nem csak a StarWars könyvekre gondolok. Szívem csücskében a Rejtő regények vannak. Megint találtam olyat ami nincs hangos változatban. 
Azután vannak a kérések, ilyen volt pl. Az egy állatorvos feljegyzései.
Elkezdtem olvasni és annyira könnyed, szellemes írás volt, hogy alig bírtam letenni. Köszönet Evilának a kérésért ami felhívta rá a figyelmet. Rejtőket is sokan kérik. Kérnek krimiket, ( készül Lauri Maerov -Tökéletes másolat - a ) 
scifi - ket, szerelmes - romantikus könyveket és gondolom a Tehéncsöcs c. könyv miatt szex irodalmat. 
Ezért azután már most sem unatkozom.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 5)

bablencse írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Kérdésem, hogy ilyenkor az én készülékemben van a hiba, vagy a link eleve rossz? Mit tehetek, hogy ezt kiküszöböljem?


Szia!
Az említett könyvet én is letöltöttem, tehát a linkek jók. Sajnos a data néha produkál furcsaságokat. Hogy a letöltött fálj képe milyen az mindegy, lényeg, hogy neve legyen ( zip, zip1, zip2 stb ). Ha ilyen nincs a letöltési ikon után akkor sajnos hibás a letöltés és újra le kell tölteni. Van amikor azért nem lehet megnyitni, mert hiányzik valamelyik rész.
pl. ha egy könyv 6 részből áll és csak ötöt töltöttél le kéri a hiányzó részt. Addig nem fűzi össze.
Csak a zip fájlt kell kijelölni a megnyitáshoz. A többi "csak" ott van ( de fontos, hogy ott legyen ).
Ha ezután sem sikerül a letöltés, _*priviben*_ írj kolonelnek. Vagy ismét ide és megpróbálunk segíteni.


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Augusztus 5)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Én eddig csak hatról tudtam ( már filmről ) és sok, könyvben megjelent történetről. Elsősorban a filmes forgatókönyv
> alapján készült regényeket szeretném felolvasni. Nem gondoltam amikor elkezdtem a felolvasásokat, hogy ekkora
> sikere lesz. És most nem csak a StarWars könyvekre gondolok. Szívem csücskében a Rejtő regények vannak. Megint találtam olyat ami nincs hangos változatban.
> Azután vannak a kérések, ilyen volt pl. Az egy állatorvos feljegyzései.
> ...



Régesrégen egy távoli galaxisban olvastam egy hírt, hogy George Lucas elfogadta Timothy Zahn trilógiáját a Star Wars hivatalos folytatásaként (ezért voltam bátor utalni a 9 részre). A legfrissebb hírek azonban erre rácáfolnak miszerint a Lucas következő trilógiája közel ezer évvel a VI. rész a "Jedi visszatér" utánra viszi a történetet mert nem akar vissza - visszahivatkozni a korábbi történetekre.
Majd kiderül. Annyi bizonyosnak látszik, hogy a következő részre 2015-ben kerül bemutatásra.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 5)

Jó szórakozást! Nekem a kedvenc könyveim közé tartozik a Tulipán FanFan.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 5)

kisbuldi írta:


> Annyi bizonyosnak látszik, hogy a következő részre 2015-ben kerül bemutatásra.


Addig biztos nem kell várni a következő rész felolvasásáig.


----------



## kisbuldi (2013 Augusztus 8)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Addig biztos nem kell várni a következő rész felolvasásáig.




Türelmetlenül várom a folytatást... Jó munkát hozzá!!!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Augusztus 11)

Egy percre "benéztem a fórumra, mert ugye hosszú és megérdemelt pihenésemet töltöm, hol itt, hol ott. Látom volt ahol Gépész sporttársamsegített, helyettem is. Köszönet. Két hét és újra itt, addig is jó fórumozást mindenkinek!
Kolonel


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 11)

Az úttörő ahol tud segít. 
További jó nyaralást!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Augusztus 12)

Ha sikerül befejeznem, akkor ma este Bacsó Péter: A tanú c. könyve kerül fel. Addig is a nemzetközi helyzet egyre fokozódik...

Eleget fokozódott... Fel is tettem.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 27)

Tisztelt fórum társak!

Közre adom a Data levelét!

- Sajnálattal tudatjuk, hogy az alább közölt fájlt/fájlokat kénytelenek voltunk törölni rendszerünkből, mert hivatalos felszólítást kaptunk rá jogsértő tartalom címén. Ilyen esetekben sajnos kötelességünk törölni a fájlt, hiszen nem áll módunkban ellenőrizni, a jogsértés tényleges fennállását. -

*Rejto_Jeno_-_Az_elatkozott_part
Barits_Attila_-_A_nyugalom.
Rejto_Jeno_-_A_drotnelkuli_gyilkossag
Rejto_Jeno_-_Halalsziget
Rejto_Jeno_-_Bradley_Tamas_visszaut
Rejto_Jeno_-_A_pokol_zsoldosai
Rejto_Jeno_-_A_Ghadamesi_buntetotabor
Rejto_Jeno_-_Vissza_a_pokolba
Rejto_Jeno_-_Gyilkos
Rejto_Jeno_-_Pokol_a_hegyek_kozott
Rejto_Jeno_-_Jo_uzlet_a_halal.zip*
Ezeket sajnos már nem lehet letölteni! Bocsi!


----------



## Evila (2013 Augusztus 27)

Kedves Dr. Gépész!

Nagyon sajnálom, még szerencse, hogy én idejében letöltöttem őket 
Mi ebből a tanúság?
Egyszer tölt, de biztosan, ki gyorsan tölt


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Augusztus 27)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Tisztelt fórum társak!
> 
> Közre adom a Data levelét!
> 
> ...


 Fájó szívvel olvasom.


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 27)

> Közre adom a Data levelét!
> 
> - Sajnálattal tudatjuk, hogy az alább közölt fájlt/fájlokat kénytelenek voltunk törölni rendszerünkből, mert hivatalos felszólítást kaptunk rá jogsértő tartalom címén. Ilyen esetekben sajnos kötelességünk törölni a fájlt, hiszen nem áll módunkban ellenőrizni, a jogsértés tényleges fennállását. -


Neked is írnod kellett volna Rejtő Jenőnek felolvastad a könyveit
Rejtőt ne olvass harapnak rá


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 27)

tornando írta:


> Neked is írnod kellett volna Rejtő Jenőnek felolvastad a könyveit
> Rejtőt ne olvass harapnak rá


Nem tudom!
Tavaly kezdtem el felolvasni a Rejtőket. Úgy tudtam 35 év a jogutódlás. Az meg már lejárt.
Ráadásul még mindég van amit nem kellett eltávolítani.
Megvannak a felolvasások, ha valakinek kell.


----------



## csillagpontos (2013 Augusztus 27)

Az örökösök nem engedik - jogdíj követeléseik vannak - Pl. a legnagyobb magyar online könyvtárból is ezért kellett eltávolítani a Rejtő műveit.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 27)

O.K.
De akkor a "gyári" hangoskönyv CD - kel mi van?
Félreértés ne essék nem a törlésüket kívánom. Sőt.
Akkor most meddig jogutód a jogutód?
70 évig biztos nem mint ahogy nemokap írta.
Akkor Móra, Móricz, József A. Ady ... stb, könyveit sem lehetne felolvasni, pedig azokat szabad.
De azokat kevesebben keresik?


----------



## csillagpontos (2013 Augusztus 27)

Szerintem, azoknak kifizetik úm. a jogdíját. Rejtőnél az örökösök nem engedik - elvileg lejárt vagy jár? a jogdíj -.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 27)

Sajnos mi ezt innen nem fogjuk megoldani az biztos!
Aki már letöltötte annak jó szórakozást, aki nem és szeretné ha meglenne írjon privátot és megoldjuk.
Abba nem lehet belekötni.


----------



## QQCS842 (2013 Augusztus 27)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Tisztelt fórum társak!
> 
> Közre adom a Data levelét!
> 
> - Sajnálattal tudatjuk, hogy az alább közölt fájlt/fájlokat kénytelenek voltunk törölni rendszerünkből, mert hivatalos felszólítást kaptunk rá jogsértő tartalom címén. Ilyen esetekben sajnos kötelességünk törölni a fájlt, hiszen nem áll módunkban ellenőrizni, a jogsértés tényleges fennállását. -



Tisztelt Dr. Gépész, Főfelolvasó!

Sok mindent megtapasztaltam már, de ezt még nem. Meglepett. Sajnálom.
De ne keseredj el, a felolvasásaid nagy valószínűséggel már a világ végéig, illetve amíg magyarul értő ember lesz, fenn fog maradni. Nem dolgoztál hiába, ráadásul majdnem ingyen. Mert a számítógépet, a további hardvert, háttértárolót, az internetkapcsolatot sem a Jézuska hozta. Ezek árában már benne van az Artisjus által beszedett jogdíjhozzájárulás. Ezekután miről is beszélünk?

Azonkívül:
*Hangfelvétel-kiadás*

A szerzői művek hangfelvétel céljára történő rögzítése, többszörözése csak *szerzői* hozzájárulással lehetséges. A nyilvánosságra szánt, nem színpadi zeneművek, zeneszövegek, valamint a zenés színpadi zeneművekből vett részleteknek hangfelvételen történő többszörözéséhez, példányonkénti terjesztéséhez a szerzői hozzájárulást a zenei művek közös jogkezelésére felhatalmazott szerzői jogvédő társaság (ARTISJUS) szerződés formájában adott felhasználási engedélye jelenti.
Figyi: a jogutód nincs benne!


Nem tudom, hogy ki indította ezt a felszólítást, de valószínűsítem, hogy valamelyik kiadó.
Ha így van, akkor jó volna, ha először a maguk portáján söprögetnének először.
Ha most veszek egy könyvet, akkor az 2500-4000 Ft.ba kerül.
Ezért én kapok egy puhaborítású, többszörösen újrahasznosított papírra nyomtatott könyvet.
Amiben maradt benne hiba bőven. (Tisztelet a kivételnek, amiből kevés van.)
Na most ezt a könyvet megveszem, elolvasom, majd felteszem a polcra, majd húsz év múlva leveszem,
mert újra szeretném olvasni. Lehet, hogy még sikerül is. Ezután megint felteszem a polcra, és húsz év múlva leveszem, ha tudom, és ha még nem hullott atomjaira. Ilyenkor reklamálhatok a kiadónál?
Ez csak azért jutott eszembe, mart anno volt az "olcsó könytár" sorozat. Ennek az ára anno 2-3-4 Ft volt.
Ha jól tudom akkoriban az átlag órabér 2 Ft (nettó) körül mozgott. Ezekből a könyvekből (kb. ötven évesek) van pár darab, kicsit megsárgultak a lapjaik, de még most is olvashatók, és nem esnek szét. Nem tudom, hogy most mennyi a nettó átlag órabér, de nem valószínű, hogy eléri a 2500 Ft-ot. Ennyit a mostani könyvkiadásról meg a könyvekről. (Tisztelet a kivételnek).

Más.
Mi van azokkal az emberekkel, akik valamilyen oknál fogva nem tudnak olvasni?
Mert teszem azt, egy ilyen ember valamilyen úton- módon vesz egy könyvet. Mert hallott a rádióban a
könyvről, és el szeretné "olvasni". A vásárlással megszerezte azt a jogot, hogy megismerje a könyvben
leírtakat. Ilyenkor ki fog (ingyen) neki felolvasni? A könyvbolti eladó, vagy a kiadó lelkes munkatársa, 
vagy egy jogvédő kolléga, vagy a szomszédasszony, vagy a sarki zöldséges, vagy ki a fene? Szeretném tudni. Tehát aki nem tud olvasni, annak ne is legyen "könyvbeli" igénye?
Szóval ezt a felolvasási műfajt inkább ösztönözni kellene, mint sárba taposni

Nem tudom, hogy kit zavar ez az ingyen felolvasás! 
Aki ezt a műfajt hallgatja, az egy kis mennyisége a lakosságnak, és adottságaiból kifolyólag nem hiszem,
hogy nagy könyv-vásárló lenne. Ezekből az emberekből senki sem fog meggazdagodni, sem az író, sem
a kiadó, sem a jogvédő társaság.
Ennyit a kultúrá(latlanság)ról a mai világban.


Bocs mindenkitől, hogy ennyit mérgelődtem. 

Kedves Dr. Gépész, ne legyél elkeseredve, bár tudom, hogy nem esett jól ez az értesítés.
De a negatív reklám is reklám, azonkívül szerintem megsokszorozódik a hallgatóságod, mert ugyebár
amihez nem lehet hozzájutni, az mindig érdekesebb.

Várjuk a többiek nevében (remélem nem tapostam a lelkébe senkinek) is a felolvasásaidat:
QQCS842


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 28)

QQCS842 fórumtárs és példaadóm! ( ez komoly ) 
Valamint mindenki aki ezt a fórumot nem kerüli el!

Elkeseredve semmiképen nem vagyok, mert mint valamikor írtam, ezeket a könyveket amúgy is elolvastam volna.
Megvannak, tehát bármikor újra elővehetem és hallgathatom. ( esetleg újra feltölthetem )
Csak azokat sajnálom akik, mint te is írod, adottságuk miatt, vagy éppen olyan munkát végeznek, nem tudnak olvasni.
Valóban, az először említett réteg csak a "hivatalos", irányított kultúrát kaphatja?
Erről beszélt egyébként Szörényi Levente is az Alföldi féle István a király bemutató után.
Egyik végletből a másikba esünk. Amit a "váltás" előtt tiltottak most azt kellene mindenütt olvasni, hallgatni, nézni.
Ezekre van támogatás.
Persze megértem, hogy van szerzői jog, meg valamiből élni kell, de ( és megint a szavaid ) olyan elenyészően kis réteg aki inkább
hallgat mint olvas, sőt nem nem keveset ismerek aki a hallgatás után olvasta el a könyvet, hogy nem érheti kár a kiadót vagy a szerzőt.
Különösen ha már nem él!
Kórházban olvastam gyerekeknek, akkor ott is jogdíjat kellett volna fizetni?
És miért csak Rejtő könyvei vannak tiltó listán? ( hogy Bartits Attila - Nyugalom c. regénye miért lett törölve? Mikor azt a közszolgálati rádió
műsorából bárki felvehette volna, nem tudom. )
Na, nem rágódok tovább én sem, hiszen mi itt úgysem tudjuk megváltani a világot.
További jó és kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek itt a fórumon és "kint" az életben!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Augusztus 28)

Én sajnos továbbra is 70 évről tudok. Viszont szerintem valami túlbuzgó artisjusos ráírt a datára, hogy nagyon megbüntetik őket. Kiskapu: nem szeretnéd (vagy ha gondolod megteszem én) feltölteni valami más oldalra? A külföldire nem vonatkoznak a magyar szabályok. Ahogy a canadahun se magyar szerveren van - ha jól tudom.


----------



## Evila (2013 Augusztus 28)

Én is nagyon örülnék, ha valami módon továbbra is elérhetőek lennének az anyagok, a többiekre gondolva, mivel szerencsére nekem megvannak már 
Amúgy én sem értem ezt a jogdíj-mizériát, hisz mi egy fillért nem kapunk felolvasásaink után, kézzelfogható hasznunk tehát nincs belőle, csak a tudat, hogy pár embernek talán örömet szerzünk azzal, amit csináltunk. Persze, ezt is meg lehet magyarázni, hogy még így is képesek vagyunk "kárt" okozni. Pedig talán inkább támogatni kéne azt, amit csinálunk, hisz szabadidőnket, vélt-, vagy valós tehetségünket fordítjuk rá -, vállalva annak veszélyét, hogy "megdádáznak" miatta -, mert szeretjük csinálni, s bízunk abban, hogy meghallgatva minket, mások is szeretni fogják. És talán tényleg eljut olyanokhoz is, akikről QQCS-mester is írt: akik nem tudnak olvasni, s egyetlen lehetőségük a hangoskönyv-hallgatás.
Igaz ugyan, hogy én még messze nem olvastam fel annyit, mint a fent megszólaló urak, de azt a keveset is szívvel-lélekkel csináltam, elég sokat cicóztam vele, míg meg mertem mutatni, s most sem vagyok biztos benne, hogy mindenkinek, aki letöltötte-, és meghallgatta őket, elnyeri tetszését. De ez benne van a pakliban, még a "profik" sem mentesülnek az esetleges negatív kritikától, hát még én, aki még nagyon kezdő vagyok ezen a téren. Igaz, negatív kritikát nem kaptam, pozitívat is alig, csak a letöltésekből látom, hogy azért érdekel titeket, amit összehoztam. 
Kedves Dr. Gépész, sajnos, igaz, mi tényleg nem tudjuk megváltani a világot, de örömet szerezni, hiányt pótolni, talán igen. Ezért kérlek, ne add fel, csináld csak szépen továbbra is, nagyon sokunk örömére.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Augusztus 30)

Nos, hölgyeim és uraim, a mai napon jól meg nem érdemelt szabadságom kezdetét veszi. Ha minden sikerül, s kedvenc egyetlen nejem se ellenkezik akkor: Kästner: Három ember a hóban, Tuosend: Andrian Mole újabb kínszenvedései, László Endre: Jóholdat, Szíriusz kapitány, illetve Bocsó Péter - Fábry Sándor: Megint tanú c. könyveivel jelentkezem - egy bő hét múlva.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Augusztus 30)

És mikor pihensz? ( hehehe )


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok!
Eltűntek a hangoskönyvek? A kereső azt írja nincs találat. Rosszul csinálok valamit?
Köszönettel zsnbm


----------



## Evila (2013 Augusztus 30)

Ez csak a dumcsi-részleg.
Magukat a hangoskönyv-linkeket máshol találod, itt:
http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii-2013.35157/page-78#post-3893907


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Szeptember 3)

Evila írta:


> Ez csak a dumcsi-részleg.
> Magukat a hangoskönyv-linkeket máshol találod, itt:
> http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii-2013.35157/page-78#post-3893907


 sziasztok!
Köszi a választ. Valami hiba volt a rendszerben, azért nem tudta a kereső, hogy hol vannak a hangoskönyvek. Mostanra, ha beírom a keresőbe, hogy hangoskönyv, már nem az a válasz, hogy nincs találat.


----------



## Evila (2013 Szeptember 3)

Szívesen, örülök, hogy megoldódott a problémád


----------



## nemokap (2013 Szeptember 5)

Helló, gyors bejelentkezés a nyaralás közepéről. A Jóholdat, Szíriusz kapitány megvan.


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Szeptember 6)

Valaki tudja, ogy miért nem jelenik meg a rejtés" gomb? Mozzila Firefox eddig alapból tudta... Most csak a "kód" van kéznél... :-(


----------



## nemokap (2013 Szeptember 6)

A legutóbbi szerverleállás után kivették. Én is csak kézzel szoktam beírni a hide-thanksot.


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Szeptember 7)

Dr. Gépész!
Nagyon köszönöm a Rejtő féle anyagokat. És még a ráadást is


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 10)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> *Adalék a légiós könyvekhez*
> 
> *Kedves M. Anyus, Tisztelt fórumtársak!*
> 
> ...


Menekülés a légióba
Már nem található meg


----------



## vandor137 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Tisztelt Gepesz,

"Közre adom a Data levelét!
- Sajnálattal tudatjuk, hogy az alább közölt fájlt/fájlokat kénytelenek voltunk törölni rendszerünkb?l, mert hivatalos felszólítást kaptunk rá jogsért? tartalom címén. Ilyen esetekben sajnos kötelességünk törölni a fájlt, hiszen nem áll módunkban ellen?rizni, a jogsértés tényleges fennállását."

...talan ez tud segitseget adni szamodra es masokra is, ami konyveket felteszel a data ra, azok nevet ne kozold a feltett file ban a data n...pl, rejto jeno - xx.xxxx konyvet, tedd 1 folderbe, zip vagy rar a konyvet...keszits 1 masik foldert a mai datummal es a feltett konyv szamaval...
PL: rejto jeno - a konyv neve folder.rar/zip -> 09.11.13 01 folder rar/zip [az adott datum es a konyv szama] folder be tedd az elozo folder t...igy a data n csak csak ez lathato =09.11.13 01.rar/zip=
...ha a canadahun rol tudtak a jogtulajdonosok, hogy ez a konyv nem legalis, akkor a fenti logika ervenytelen, de ha a data rol tudtak meg [legtobb esetben ilyen es hasonlo helyeken keresik a copyright vadaszok a valasztott anyagokat]...

vandor


----------



## nemokap (2013 Szeptember 13)

T. Mindenki!

Elutaztam Ázsiába, egy hétre.  Utána viszont vadi új anyagokkal jelentkezem, mert szereztem csomó mindent.


----------



## angel1208 (2013 Szeptember 16)

Kedves Gépész! Imádom a hangod, a felolvasásaid. Igaz Rejtő könyveket nem nagyon hallgatok, mert azokat kiolvastam kamaszként, de azért a linkeket elmentettem (merthogy sosem tudni). Most volt főnököm szavaival élek: "Mélységesen fel vagyok háborodva!" Előttem leírtak minden indokot, csak csatlakozni tudok hozzájuk. Igaza van Evilának, hogy gyorsan kell letölteni  További sok sikert, mert sokunk szemében sikeres vagy!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Szeptember 16)

Szia angel1208!
Köszönöm szépen szavaid! Nagyon jól esnek ezek, mert nincs sok ilyen.
Tényleg nem a dicséretért csinálom de azért az ember egójának hízlalása mindíg jó.
Ha csak a linkeket mented nem mindíg elég, mert lásd, pont azokat törölték.
Ezeknek a Rejtő könyveknek ( amik nem jelentek meg "hivatalos" hangos formában )
nagyrészét nem rég adták ki. Szerintem hallgasd meg őket. Max. nosztalgiázol kicsit.
Nekem minden hallgatáskor előkerül valami, amin addig átsiklottam. 
További jó munkát a gépi könyveidhez és jó szórkozást a fórumon lévő emberi hanghoz.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Szeptember 17)

Zsóka4 írta: ↑

Csak egy szerény kédés: Nem lehetne a hangjátékoknak/rádiójátékoknak egy külön topikot nyitni? A címből ítélve az ember itt főként hangoskönyveket keresne, de az utóbbi sok-sok oldalon alig található belőlük pár darab a sok egyéb között.

Dr. Gépész írta: ↑
Válasz Zsóka4 felvetésére.
Szerintem nem kellene, hiszen a rádiójáték és a színházi közvetítés alapja is könyv.​A filmek alapja is gyakran könyv. Ez nem érv
A felolvasás(hangoskönyv) is egy önálló műfaj
Stílusbélileg is teljesen más egy hangoskönyv

Tornádó írta:
A filmek alapja is gyakran könyv. Ez nem érv
A felolvasás(hangoskönyv) is egy önálló műfaj
Stílusbélileg is teljesen más egy hangoskönyv


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Szeptember 17)

Mennem kell!
Folytatom, de nem értek egyet Tornádóval!


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 17)

> A filmek alapja is gyakran könyv. Ez nem érv
> A felolvasás(hangoskönyv) is egy önálló műfaj
> Stílusbélileg is teljesen más egy hangoskönyv


Igen ez lehet egyetértés és egyet nem értés felfogásbeli különbsége
Attól is függ ki miket szokott feltölteni
Egy kicsit lesznek ellenem szólók abból kiindulva például máris kijelentette nem ért velem egyet
Ő készített Filmek hangját is Maga ellen nem akar beszélni
Aztán ott van aki 70 %-ban rádiójátékokat tölt fel Ő sem fog velem egyetérteni
Aztán van aki sok színházi közvetítést hoz Ő sem fog egyetérteni
De mivel Zsóka4 vetette fel először a gondolatot
Más is van az elkülönített hangzó média pártján
Szerintem Hangzó médián belől témákra lehet bontani
De a hangoskönyv az kizárólag a könyv felolvasása betű szerint.
Ezért a legközelebb az áll a könyvhöz(még akkor is ha a felolvasó hangulati hatásokat visz bele)
Egy film egy rádiójáték már átfogalmazza a könyvet igen nagy mértékben
Híresen más egy film,teljesen képes leszakadni a könyvről
Ott van a könyvből készült színházi darab a _Schwajda György_ Csoda c könyve Garas Dezső vitte színpadra
Megtekinthető Youtube-n.
Kiváló darab de nagyon keveset vett át a könyvből
Képtelenség színpadra vinni egy könyvet részleteiben
Garas egy kedves komédiát csinált egy szatirikus-társadalomkritikából
Nézzünk aktuálpolitikát:
István a király Alföldi rendezéséről sok vélemény hangzik el:Tetszik/nem tetszik az most mindegy
Ennek kapcsán hangzik el módosított aktuálisabb István a király lett belőle
Mos szakadjunk le az István a királyról
a lényeg minden átdolgozás távolodik az eredetitől
Ezért hamis azt mondani:


> hiszen a rádiójáték és a színházi közvetítés alapja is könyv.


Igaz hogy az alap a könyv, de nem ugyanaz sokszor megközelítőleg sem
Ezért a könyv mivel mindennek a gyökere,Kapjon méltóbb helyet a többi hangzó médiától
Mindenki tudná mit hol talál: Neki színház kell ott lenne hangzó médiában
Neki rádiójáték kell azt is a hangzó médiában találná


----------



## ladysla (2013 Szeptember 17)

A tapasztalataimról szeretnék pár sort írni, kérem, annak ellenére gondoljátok végig, hogy még egyetlen hangoskönyvet sem készítettem. Köszönöm.

A szakosodást már az e-bookosok is megpróbálták, többször is. Elhalt a dolog, mert a legismertebb topicot nem tudták túlszárnyalni. Arra nem gondoltak, hogy, aki a nap 24 órájából 48-at dolgozik, családot lát el stb., annak e-book=e-book.
Amiket máshová sorolnátok, azért vannak itt, mert a készítőjük itt látja legelérhetőbbnek. Az emlegetett színházi, rádiós, gyerek, mese stb topicok folyamatosan léteznek, csak kevéssé ismertek, alig látogatottak. Ha új nyílik, az ismétlés, s törli a terület kormányosa.
Tudom, hogy mi a hangoskönyv, s mi nem. Aki dolgozik mind a kettővel, s teríteni szeretné mind a két munkája gyümölcsét, hagyom.


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Szeptember 17)

ladysla írta:


> Tudom, hogy mi a hangoskönyv, s mi nem. Aki dolgozik mind a kettővel, s teríteni szeretné mind a két munkája gyümölcsét, hagyom.



Ez korrekt! Köszönöm. Meszemenőkig egytértek, az indoklást a Kormányos érthetően leírta. Ez a személyes tapasztalatom is. Aki pedig keres valamit.... legalább annyit szánjon rá, hogy átnézi a topikot. (Vagy rákeres).
ladysla! Hagyd.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Szeptember 17)

Számból lett kivéve a szó! ( vagy kezemből a betű )
Lényegében, ezt akartam írni Tornádónak válaszként.
Minden feltöltéshez írva vagyon, hogy mi az. Több éve jól működő rendszerhez nem kell
hozzányúlni. A könyvből is lehet részleteket kivennei és felolvasni. Attól az még az a könyv.
Általában a feltett hangjátékok, színházi közvetítések és filmhangok ( ha már meg lett említve )
könyveit meg lehet találni az ebook topicban. Mert pl. egy színdarabnak lehet az is feladata,
hogy felhívja a figyelmet A könyvre.
Példa: néhány hete felháborodtam a Pál utcai fiúk c. könyv film adaptációján.
Megsokszorozódott a hangoskönyv letöltése, gondolom a nyotatott formátumé is.
És elképzelhető, hogy így van ez a hangjáték ill. szinhái feltöltések kapcsán is.
Stílusról beszélni nem lehet, mert különböző dolgokról van szó.
A közös bennük, hogy leírt szövegen alapulnak.
Én is köszönöm a Kormányos hozzászólását és, hogy figyelemmel kiséri ezt a topicot.


----------



## Evila (2013 Szeptember 18)

Szikráz írta:


> Magda Klein
> 1943, Január 20. - 2013, Szeptember 14.



Kedves Szikráz!

Köszönöm, hogy ezt a szomorú eseményt megosztottad. Nagyon fog hiányozni Magdi anyus okos derűje, embersége.
Talán nem vétek nagyon a szabályok ellen, ha az oldal egyik "háziaktorának" szavalatát mellékelem, Magdi anyus emlékére, szabadon letölthető formában...

Kosztolányi Dezső: Halotti beszéd (Előadja: Engler József - Teddyted)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 18)

> Több éve jól működő rendszerhez nem kell
> hozzányúlni. A könyvből is lehet részleteket kivennei és felolvasni. Attól az még az a könyv.


Nem akar senki hozzányúlni több éve működő rendszerhez
Egy beszélgetés indult
A zanzásított Jókai nem Jókai!!
Sem rövidíteni sem kiemelni nem lehet egy könyvből mer akkor az már nem az eredeti könyv.Az egy másik könyv, az egy átdolgozás
Filmre vinni a híresen jó Zsurzs Éva is csak 80-90%-ban tudta filmre vinni minden mozzanatát aMikszáth Kálmán Fekete városának
Az Abigél igen jól sikerült mégis fontos részek kimaradtak


> egy színdarabnak lehet az is feladata,
> hogy felhívja a figyelmet A könyvre.


Igen a színdarab felhívhatja figyelme a könyvre
De a színdarab nem a könyv betű szerinti felolvasása.Egy átértelmezett dolog
*Ami át van értelmezve az nem ugyanaz*
azt írod: a színdarab és egyéb hangzó dolognál"Stílusról beszélni nem lehet, mert különböző dolgokról van szó."Éppen ezt magyarázom nem ugyanaz
Tehát nem könyv
------------------
Miivel ladysla is megszólalt neki válaszolom: Nem a megváltoztatásról írok ne tévedjen
Zsóka4 írta: ↑



> Csak egy szerény kédés: Nem lehetne a hangjátékoknak/rádiójátékoknak egy külön topikot nyitni? A címből ítélve az ember itt főként hangoskönyveket keresne, de az utóbbi sok-sok oldalon alig található belőlük pár darab a sok egyéb között.


A tag kérdésének másik oldalát közelítem meg:
Miszerint a _Könyv a sértetlen,az az eredeti úgy ahogy van. Azt bármilyen formában feldolgozni veszít eredeti állapotából_
_Egyedül a felolvasás van hozzá a legközelebb_. Más néven hangoskönyv
------------
Ja és Gépész te akartad áthozni beszélgetésre ezt a témát
Áthoztuk ez beszélgetés a Könyv csorbulásáról szól az átdolgozások folyamán
Én csorbulást írok de* módosulást is lehet írni*
Van aki a filmre bukik van aki a színházi darabra.De az már átértelmezett mű mert a rendezők felfogása szerit kiemelnek vagy elhagynak benne részeket
Nem olvastam a 12 dühös ember könyvet csak filmen láttam
Mondjon olyan véleményt aki előbb olvasta a könyvet és csak utána látta a filmet


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Szeptember 18)

Pont a lényeget hagytad ki!
A közös bennük, hogy leírt szövegen alapulnak.
Szerintem ez a lényeg, amiért nem vagyunk egy véleményen.
Már nem először fordul elő, hogy ragaszkodsz a szó betű szerinti értelmezéséhez.
Azt gondolom, ebben az esetben sem kellene.


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 18)

> Pont a lényeget hagytad ki!
> A közös bennük, hogy leírt szövegen alapulnak.


Dehogy hagytam ki már 2 napja megírtam mennyire hibás a mondatod
_Azon alapul a film is mégis teljesen más történet és mondanivaló kerekedik ki belőle_ Köze sincs sokszor a könyvhöz
A színdarabra hoztam példát:


> Ott van a könyvből készült színházi darab a _Schwajda György_ Csoda c könyve Garas Dezső vitte színpadra
> Megtekinthető Youtube-n.
> Kiváló darab de nagyon keveset vett át a könyvből
> Képtelenség színpadra vinni egy könyvet részleteiben
> Garas egy kedves komédiát csinált egy szatirikus-társadalomkritikából


*Garas egy kedves komédiát csinált egy szatirikus-társadalomkritikából*
Vagyis nem tudta úgy színpadra-állítani azt amit az író írt
Vannak nem átvihető részek.
A könyv módosult gyilkos szatírából komédia lett


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 18)

Hasonlatok következnek:
Valamikor Középiskolában voltak a kötelező olvasmányok
Bizony bizony gyakran nem olvastam el én sem mint ma a gyerekek
Mit tettem ekkor? Az irodalmi könyv végén volt egy rövidebb összefoglaló műelemzés elolvastam azt. Ebből feleltem elég jól. De a végén mindég megkérdezte a kiváló irodalom-tanárnőm Ugye nem olvasta a könyvet? Bevallottam nem
Ez az előtörténet azért kell
Mert később elolvastam a könyvet is
Ekkor kellett ráébredni semmilyen rövidített változat nem ér fel a könyvel
Manapság is vannak a lusták: most is tele van a net olvasónaplóval összefoglalókkal
Sőt megpróbálkoznak a zanzásított könyvel
Sőt megkísérlik divatosabbá tenni a klasszikus írókat oly módon:
_Kicserélik a régies szavakat modern szavakra.Mert nehezen olvashatónak mondják páran a 200 évvel ezelőtti könyveket_
_Mondja már meg őszintén valaki ugyanaz a könyv marad-e ha *zanzásítanak* vagy átírják a *mai nyelvre*?_


----------



## nemokap (2013 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok! Négy repülés, némi Ázsia után ismét itt... Hát nem semmi volt Törökföld.  Az összes gyerek tudja mi volt Mohács (dicsőséges csata), de sose hallottak Egerről... Bővebbet a blogomban. 

M.Anyus halálhírét szomorúan olvasom, ha nem sértő, vagy világnézetbe ütköző, így ismeretlenül is a templomomban szertartás lesz érte.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Szeptember 23)

Szia Szedaj!
Vedd fel a kapcsolatot a kormányossal és elsősorban vele beszélj terveidről.
Elkerülendő minden rossz lépést, hiszen nagyon sokféle tematikus topic található
a "Canadán".


----------



## nemokap (2013 Szeptember 30)

Beiratkoztam a helybéli könyvtárba, s bizony mondom Néktek kincseket találtam. Nagy részük kazettán van, sose adták ki cd-n. Most pl. kivettem, s elkezdtem átírni gépre Robert Merle: Mesterségem a halál c. könyvét.  Már alig várom, hogy megosszam... de lesz az még jópár nap...


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 3)

Nem teljesen értem. Örülök, hogy Jencuska visszatért, de amikor én raktam fel olyat, amit más készített, le lett szedve a fejem... Nincs 4 napja, hogy rippeltem a VII. Olivért... Most felrakja ugyanazt... Őőőőőő.... Nincs bajom vele, csak nem értem.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Október 3)

Teljesen igazad van!
Jencuska mindég is öntörvényűnek tűnő ember volt.
Bármikor szóvá lett téve munkásságának árnyoldala, soha nem válaszolt csak szorgalmasan
töltögette fájlait.
Mivel ennyire lepereg róla minden kérés - kérdés, azok akik szóvá szokták tenni gondolataikat
már nem törődnek vele.
Neked sem kell, mert ha megfigyeled ő mindég olyan helyekre tölt fel, ahonnét ingyen, csak nagyon nehezen
lehet leszedni a fájlt.
Évente egyszer - kétszer megjelenik megszórja témáival a topicot, sokszor olyanokkal amik egyébként még
élő linkel, más feltöltésében is megtalálhatóak, kevés új van benne. Azután csend.
Tehát töltögess tovább nyugodtan nem lesz érzékelhető letöltés csökkenés.
Nem ragozom tovább!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 3)

Én nagyon szeretem Jencuska anyagait, sok-sok van tőlük. S hálás is vagyok érte. 
Csak nem értem.

Most kezdem kazettáról rippelni Agatha nénénk Egy marék rozs című hallhatatlanját...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Október 3)

Hát, pedig leírtam!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Október 4)

nemokap írta:


> Én nagyon szeretem Jencuska anyagait, sok-sok van tőlük. S hálás is vagyok érte.
> Csak nem értem.
> 
> Most kezdem kazettáról rippelni Agatha nénénk Egy marék rozs című hallhatatlanját...



*Szia, Hogy ne végezz felelsleges munkát, szólok:*
Agatha néni ezen művét felolvassa : Papp Noémi 7 kazettán.... már lett rippelve... Azért nem tettem közzé, mert én is úgy találtam. Ha kéred kiteszem, ha megdolgozol vele, akkor nem.... 
Robert Merle: Mesterségem a halál c. könyvét sk ripeltem és már korábban közzé is tettem.... Ha gondolod.... 
Tudtommal egyszer elküldtem számodra azokat amit már én "rippelgettem" és fel is ajánlottam... igaz mindet nem volt időm, energiám, meg sokat kedvem sem közzétenni.

Íme a lista, hogy ne dolgozz teljesen fölöslegesen:
Agatha Christie - A kutya se látta - Batiz Géza\
Albert Schweitzer - Egy orvos az ősrdőben\
Alfred Amenda - Nobel - Dr Batiz Géza\
Aszlányi Károly - A rejtélyes konflis - Varanyi Lajos\
Aszlányi Károly - Sok hűhó Emmiért - Kerekes Andrea\
Austen - Meggyőző érvek SpekBo 7. r - Szoboszlay Éva\
Babay József - Mi huszonketten- Szoboszlay Éva\
Bárczy János - Az úrlovas - Dombovári Ferenc\
Bates - Jó széllel - Hartman Teréz\
Becket - Godotra várva - Barna Emese\
Bihari Klára - Asszonyi szolgálat - Szoboszlai Éva\
Bihari Klára - Miért - Rideg Annamária\
Bókay - Bohémek és pillangók - Korompai Vali\
Breinholst - Hahó - Kelényi Ferenc\
Brigitte Hamann - Erzsébet királyné - Korompai Vali\
Carson McCullers - Az esküvői vendég - fol Barna Emese\
Chandler - Elkéstél, Terry - Korompai Vali\
Chronin - Három szerelem - Kerekes Andrea\
Cronin - Az élet elébe\
Csathó Kálmán - Mikor az öregek\
D. H. Lawrence - A szűz és a cigány - Bodor Tibor\
Danielle Steel - Az aranyhajú lány - Korompai V\
Danielle Steel - Szenvedély - Korompai V\
Daphne Du Maurier - A Manderley ház asszonya - Beleznay É\
Dávid Antal - A szolgadiák - Lukácsy katalin\
Déry Tibor - Niki és más történetek - Beleznai Éva\
Dickens - Urunk élete - Szoboszlai Éva\
Dürrenmatt, Friedrich - A fizikusok - Virágh Tibor\
Dymphna Cusak - Fekete villám - Kerekes Andrea\
Edgar Allan Poe - Az elveszett lélegzet - Sztankovics Ágnes\
Erich Maria REMARQUE - Éjszaka Lisszabonban\
Eve Curie - Madame Curie\
Fehér hintó - Eszter és a fajdkakas - Beleznay É\
Fekete István - A magam erdeiben - Ifju György\
Fekete István - Búcsú - Korompai Vali\
Fekete István - Gyeplő nélkül - Ifju György\
Fekete István - Őszi vásár - Barna Emese\
Fekete István - Zsellérek - Ifjú György\
Fekete István- Huszonegy nap - Lackovics Géza\
Galgóczi Erzsébet - Kisregények\
Gárdonyi Géza - Aggyisten Biri - Bodor Tibor\
Gárdonyi Géza - Ida regénye - Bodor Tibor\
Georges Simenon - A bicetre harangjai - Lukácsi katalin\
Gerald Durrel - A véznaujjú maki meg én - Szoboszlai Éva\
Gerald Durrell - Durrell a Szovjetúnióban - Szoboszlai Éva\
Gion Nándor - Sortűz egy fekete bivalyért - Joó László\
Gion Nándor - Virágos katona - Seress Zoltán\
Goethe - Werther szerelme és halála - Seregély Gabriella\
Goethe, J. W - Faust - Virágh Tibor\
Göre Gábor - A pesti úr OLD DATA - Bodor Tibor\
Göre Gábor - A pesti Úr - Bodor Tibor\
Gulácsy Irén - Hamueső - Medgyesi Mária\
Gulácsy Irén - Ragyogó Kovács István - Lukácsy katalin\
Guy de Maupassant - A Szépfiú - Bodor Tibor\
Herczeg Ferenc - A fogyó hold - Bodor Tibor\
Herczeg Ferenc - A hét sváb - Bodor Tibor\
Herczeg Ferenc - Az élet kapuja - Bodor Tibor\
Herczeg Ferenc - Mutamur - Szoboszlai Éva\
Herczeg Ferenc - Pogányok - Bodor Tibor\
Hevesi Lajos - Jelky András kalandjai - Lukácsy Katalin\
Híres szerelmesek\
Hollós Korvin Lajos - Komédiások - Joó László\
Homoki Nagy István - Hegyen völgyön - Korompai V\
Hunyady József - A fekete lovag - Szoboszlai Éva\
Ibsen - Babaszoba (Nóra színmű) Szoboszlai É\
Jacquile Durrell - Állatok az ágyamban - Szarka Teodóra\
John Fowles - A lepkegyűjtő - Sztankovics Ágnes\
Jókai Mór - A Damokosok - Szoboszlai Éva\
Jókai Mór - A három márványfej - Szoboszlai Éva\
Jókai Mór - Akik kétszer halnak meg - Szoboszlai Éva\
Jókai Mór - Az elátkozott család - Szoboszlai Éva\
Jókai Mór - Egetvívó asszonyszív - Joó László\
Jókai Mór - Egy az Isten - Gyarmathy Zsuzsa\
Jókai Mór - Hétköznapok - Szoboszlai Éva\
Jókai Mór - Mire megvénülünk - Szoboszlai Éva\
Jókai Mór - Nincsen ördög - Joó László\
Jókai Mór - Szeretve mind a vérpadig - Pármai Éva\
Karinthy Frigyes - Egy nőt szeretni - Szarka Teodóra\
Karl May - Feltámadás - Kelényi Ferenc\
Kästner, Erich - Emil és a három iker - Lukácsy katalin\
Ken Folett - A rejtekhely - Kerekes Andrea\
Kenneth - Kék kanári - Szoboszlai É\
Kenneth Claire - Szerelemről szó sem volt - Lukácsy Katalin\
Kipling - Az elefántkölyök - Barna Emese\
Kipling - Indiai történetek - Seregély Gabriella\
Kodolányi János - Bodog békeidők - Bereznay Éva\
Kodolányi János - Fekete sátor - Szoboszlai É\
Kós Károly - Erdély - Farkas Mária\
Krúdy Gyula - A podolini kísértet DELL - Korompai Vali\
Krúdy Gyula - A podolini kísértet old - Korompai Vali\
Lelong - Mágikus - Lukácsy Katalin\
Lengyel Dénes - Kossuth Lajos öröksége - Szoboszlai Éva\
Lev Tolsztoj - Háború és Béke - 8 rész (1991)\
Lofting - Doktor Dolittle utazásai - Kerekes Andrea\
Lőricz L. László - Örök visszatérés - Hosszú szafari - Sztankovics Ágnes\
Malom a pokolban - Dr Batiz\
Márai - A gyertyák csonkig égnek - Korompai Vali\
Márai - Jelvény és jelentés - Korompai Vali\
Márai Sándor - A féltékenyek - Korompai Vali\
Maugham - Színház - Bodor Tibor\
Merle, Robert - Mesterségem a halál - Virágh Tibor\
Mihail A. Solohov - Csendes Don\
Mikszáth - A vén gazember - Bodor Tibor\
Mikszáth - Beszélő köntös - Gavallérok - Joó László\
Milan Cundera - Az élet máshol van - Tóth Barnabás\
Milan Kundera - Nevetséges szerelmek - Virág Tibor\
Molnár Ferenc - Toll - Bodor Tibor\
Molnár Gábor - Pálmakunyhó az őserdőben - Salamon András\
Monaco - Életem és sikereim - Sztankovics Ágnes\
Móra Ferenc - A Honti igricek - Szoboszlai Éva\
Móra Ferenc - Beszélgetés a ferdetoronnyal Korompai Vali\
Móricz Zsigmond - Boldog ember - Bodor Tibor\
Móricz Zsigmond - Forr a bor - Szoboszlai Éva\
Móricz Zsigmond - Kamaszok - Szoboszlai Éva\
Móricz Zsigmond - Úri muri - Joó László\
Müller Péter - Boldogság - Korompai Vali\
Nathalie Hawthorne - A skarlát betű - Bodor Tibor\
Nemere István - A bumeráng akció - Korompai Vali\
Németh László - Gyász Fol - Jónás Gabriella 25 részes\
Norman Mailer - Meztelenek és holtak - Bodor Tibor\
Nyírő József - Az én népem Schnell Ádám\
Nyírő József - Az én népem - Szoboszlai Éva\
Nyirő József - Isten igájában - Szoboszlai Éva\
Oriana Fallaci - A haszontalan nem - Utazás a nő körül - Kerekes Andrea\
Oriana Fallaci - Ha meghal a nap - Kerekes Andrea\
Oriana Fallaci - Levél egy meg nem született - Kerekes Andrea\
Párkány László - Tolnay Klára Egyes szám elő személyben mp3\
Paul Féval - A púpos - Bodor Tibor\
Polcz Alaine - Főzzünk örömmel\
Remarque - Szeresd felebarátodat - Komlós Róbert\
Robin Cook - Mutáció - Papp Noémi és\
Sánta Ferenc - Kicsik és nagyok - Bereznay Éva\
Schaffer Erzsébet - Pipacsvirágom - Havas Judit\
Soós Péter - Barangolások hazai tájakon 1 Ifju György\
Soós Péter - Barangolások hazai tájakon 2 mp3\
Soós Péter - Barangolások hazai tájakon 3\
Stephen King - Állattemető - Korompai Vali\
Stephen King - Tortúra - Tóth Barnabás\
Sue Townsend - Adrian Mole minden kínszenvedései - Robb Eszter\
Sütő András - Anyám könnyű álmot ígér - Bodor Tibor\
Szabó Magda - Mondják meg Zsófkának - Szarka Teodóra\
Szabó Magda - Pilátus - Rideg Annamária\
Szolzsenyicin - Ivan Gyenyiszovics egy napja\
Szombathy Viktor - Megszólal a töröksíp - Fodor Éva\
Tersánszky Józsi Jenő - A havasi selyemfiú - Gyarmati Zsuzsa\
Tersánszky Józsi Jenő - Legenda a nyúlpaprikásról - Gyarmathy Zsuzsa\
Tersánszky Józsi Jenő - Viszont látásra drága - Beleznay Éva\
Tolsztoj - Ivan Iljics halála - Tóth Barnabás\
Verne Gyula - A hőslelkű Branicanné - Sztankovics Ágnes\
Verne Gyula - Hatteras kapitány - Szoboszlai Éva\
Victor Hugo - A nyomorultak - fol. Bodor Tibor Hiányos!!\
Victor Hugo - Nyomorultak - Bessenyei - Kállai\
Wallace, Edgar - A borzalmak tornya - Kerekes Andrea\
William Golding - Legyek ura - Bodor Tibor\
Zilahy Lajos - A két fogoly - Bodor Tibor\

Ezek viszont érdekesek lehetnek, ha rátalálsz!! Kissé hiányosak, mert üresek voltak közben a kazetták: 

A nápolyi testvérek hiányos 15 és 17 kazatta\
Cronin - A kalapkirály H 33-34 rész\
Cusack - Hőhullám Berlinben HHHiányos\
Csehov, A. P - A kutyás hölgy HHHHHiányos a vége\
Darvas Iván - Lábjegyzetek Hiányos részei vannak\
Gyújtópont első kazetta üres volt\
Isten szekerén H 1-2 sáv\
Jókai Mór - Egy játékos aki nyer HIÁNYOS\
Kolozsvári Endre - Az ördög apostolai H 16 kazetta kplt\
Kő András - Papp Laci Első kazetta hiányzik!!\
MÓRA Ferenc - Tápéi furfangosok\
Stephen King - Végítélet DELL H 45, 46, kazetta\
Szabó Pál - A nagy temető 6. kazetta üres mp3\
Truman - Fűhárfa - Hiány 2. komplett kazetta\
Verne, Jules - A Chancello HIÁNYOS\
Verne, Jules - Martin Paz HIÁNYOS\

További szép estét. Megyek hangoskönyvet hallgatni.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 6)

Cusack - Hőhullám Berlinben-et fogom, az Agatha már félig megvan...
Akkor röviden, s vellősen: Mindet kérem. 
A népi bölcsességem: a közé nem tett rip, nem létező rip. 
Mondjuk örömmel csináltam, mivel eközben én is élveztem a könyvet....

A közeljövőben ezeket tervezem: 

Cusak, Dympna: Hőhullám Berlinben
Theodor Fontane: Effi Briest
Hegedűs Géza: A milétoszi hajós
Jókai Mór: Egy játékos, aki nyer
Karinthy Frigyes: Egy nőt szeretni
Kodolányi János: Fekete sátor
Makkai Sándor: Táltoskirály
Móricz Zsigmond: Forr a bor
Nemeskürthy István: Önfia vágta sebét
Sinkovits Imre: "Vigasz-lámpácskák" : Válogatott írások 1981-2000

Ahogy látom ebből neked a Karinthy van meg, azt akkor kihagyom...


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Október 6)

nemokap írta:


> Cusack - Hőhullám Berlinben-et fogom, az Agatha már félig megvan...
> Akkor röviden, s vellősen: Mindet kérem.
> A népi bölcsességem: a közé nem tett rip, nem létező rip.
> Mondjuk örömmel csináltam, mivel eközben én is élveztem a könyvet....
> ...



Meg a Kodolányi, meg a Makkai (bár azt most hallgatom) meg a Móricz! Olvasd át mégegyszer, hogy tényleg ne feleslegesen dolgozz.

Már a szemműtétem utáni postoperációs szakaszban vagyok, szépen gyógyul,és ahogy a képernyőt is elrűri...... sorban felrekom őket. Ha megfelel.

Viszont javasolom, ha találsza "Hiányos anyagaim közüll az általad látogatott könyvtárban egy egy sorozatot, akkor talán ki lehetne egészíteni őket, mert egy két kazatta volt csak üres bennük. Talán jobb, mint a gépi felolvasásal kiegészíteni, én meg ahogy mosállok nem vállakozom a felolvasásos kiegészítésre.
Kolonel


----------



## Zsóka4 (2013 Október 13)

Kolonel0708 írta:


> Meg a Kodolányi, meg a Makkai (bár azt most hallgatom) meg a Móricz! Olvasd át mégegyszer, hogy tényleg ne feleslegesen dolgozz.
> 
> Már a szemműtétem utáni postoperációs szakaszban vagyok, szépen gyógyul,és ahogy a képernyőt is elrűri...... sorban felrekom őket. Ha megfelel.
> 
> ...


Nagyon tetszik mindkettőtök listája! Már alig várom, hogy hallgathassam őket. Előre is ezer köszönet a kellemes órákért!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 14)

Kolonel barátunkban felmerült egy jó kérdés, s azóta ezen töprengek. Van több olyan MVGYOSZ-os hangoskönyve neki is, nekem is, ahol egy-egy kazetta gyári hibásan hiányzik, lényegileg nem, vagy csak nagyon nehezen beszerezhető. Vajon melyik az értelmesebb:
1. A könyvet félretenni?
2. Amatőr (esetleg más nemű) felolvasással pótolni a hiányzó oldalt? 

Szerintetek?


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Október 14)

*Ez bizony, mindkettőnk dillemája.* Én speciel csak a gépi fellvasást tudtam eddig (nembelileg eggyezően) behelyettesíteni, (jobb mint semmi) de nem az igazi. Habár... Kormpai Vali felovasása esetén, néha még a gép is szebben, jobban kevéssé zavaróan "hangsúlyoz". Nem bántani akarom, Nélem is van negyon sok munkája, de egyszerűen nem tudom 10-15 percnál tovább hallgatni. Kiver a víz, és kikapcsolom a lejátszást. Pedig állítólag egy tündéri teremtés, és nem tehet róla, ezt tudja.... Bocs! 

Ja igen én eddig félre tettem (is)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Október 14)

Ha gondoljátok, szívesen segítek a hiányzó részek pótlásában.
Márminthogy felolvasással.


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Október 14)

Szerintem ez is remek ötlet, meg kellene kicsit osztani a "terheket" Nemo is és Te is (Dr Gépész) segítenél benne viszonylag hamar összejöhetne. 
Ami még esetenként gond, hogy van olyan könyv amit nem tudtam (analóg formában papíron  ) fellelni. Ilyen a Pap Laciról szóló, "Kő András - Papp Laci" egy teljes első kazettányi anyag hiányzik beőle.

A héten átnézem őket, és megpróbálom tisztázni a hiányokat, meg keresek doc vagy pdf formátumú könyvez hozzá.

Megbeszéljük.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 14)

Ízlések és pofonok... Én speciel szeretem Korompai Vali hangját. (Nyugodjék békében.) Most azt próbálom, hogy sikerült beiratkoznom a MVGYOSZ-be, (3000 Ft és postán is kiküldik a könyveket), s onnan szeretném kikérni amit hiányosnak találtam. Hátha ott megvan jól. S ha digitalizáltam, akkor elküldöm nekik cd-n is. Hálából. :d


----------



## teddyted (2013 Október 15)

Szervusztok,

Megjöttem, megvagyok. Szomorúan láttam Magda Anyus hírét - köszönet Evilának, hogy a hangom legalább helyettem is kondoleálni tudott.

Látom, azért műxik az élet, ami nagyon helyes. Gépésznek, Némónak köszönet a sok készített anyagért. Látom, Qqcs Mester és Evila is tesz fel néha saját dolgot. Gépész pedig ráérzett a dologra és ideje is van - egészen extra fokozattal ontja a hanganyagokat. Találkoztam az ütközéssel is, meglepett engem is. Bajnak nem baj, más a stílus, lehet választani8 legalább.

Majd hozok valamikor anyagokat, csak permanensen vívok a hangommal. Jó ideje már sikeresen elmarad attól, amit szeretnék, ha pedig nekem nem megfelelő, nem adok ki anyagot a kezemből. Ez van. Sokan kerestek közben priviben, és igaz is, hogy a régebbi anyagaim lekoptak a datáról - majd ismét előhozok párat belőlük, ami megvan lemezen.

Most feltettem ezt a fantasy dolgot - berozsdálltam, vagy mi, de én bizony nem találom sehogy azt a hide közé tehető rejtett izét, úgyhogy egyszerűen betettem abban, amit találtam. Vagy letörlik, vagy nem. Valaki elmondaná bitte, hogy a fenébe kell ezt mostanság?

Köszönettel: teddy


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Október 15)

Szia Teddy!
Örülök, hogy látlak, hallak.
Valóban régen jártál erre. De mint tapasztaltad és írtad nem lettél elfeledve.

Addig jó, amíg van időm olvasni és nem kell beteghez menni. Én csak örülök neki.

A hide tag közé tevő gomb nincs a választékban ezért saját magad kell, hogy megcsináld.
Szöletes zárójel [ (alt gr), után nagybetüvel HIDE-THANKS, zárójel másik fele,( ] ) a link,
szögletes zárójel ( [/ HIDE-T......] ) és kész!


----------



## teddyted (2013 Október 15)

Nafene... Köszönöm szépen, majd próbálok barkácsolni. Képzelem, mi lesz abból...


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 21)

Uff... Elkezdtem feldolgozni a hangoskönyveimet. Gondoltam csinálok egy tisztességes táblázatot, szerző, cím, előadó, milyen kiadás, idő, méret... 
Van 429 különböző szerzőtől könyvem. Ebből eddig 118-at dolgoztam fel, s a táblázat (pedig 9-es betűvel csinálom), már 12 oldal...  De a végén még az is lehet, hogy át fogom látni a káoszt...  Eddig 375 hangoskönyvnél tartok...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Október 21)

Szia!
Nem igazán értem mire gondolsz!
Ha van kedved és hangod fogj egy könyvet olvasd fel majd oszd meg.
Biztos sokaknak fogsz örömet okozni, főleg ha olyanokat olvasol fel amik még nem jelentek meg
más előadásban!


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 22)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Nem igazán értem mire gondolsz!
> Ha van kedved és hangod fogj egy könyvet olvasd fel majd oszd meg.
> Biztos sokaknak fogsz örömet okozni, főleg ha olyanokat olvasol fel amik még nem jelentek meg
> más előadásban!


Mint például az Ellopott század, amit Gépész mester olyan ördögien olvas fel, hogy visítva röhögök. Hát szoktam én lopni? Csakis....


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Október 22)

teddyted írta:


> Nafene... Köszönöm szépen, majd próbálok barkácsolni. Képzelem, mi lesz abból...


Szervusz!

Az én "módszerem, az, hogy feltöltöm a linket az elérhető

```
tagok közé és a [B] [COLOR=#4d4dff]CO[/COLOR]DE[/B] átírását végzem el [COLOR=#ff0000]HI[/COLOR]DE
re. Ennél egyszerűbben nem tudom megoldani, mert ha írogatom, hol ez, hol az marad le... 
Üdv újra itt.
```


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 22)

Az Arthur Millert kutatom. Már scennelik...  Az első ötven oldalt megkapom, hátha elég lesz. :d

A Papp Laci könyv első 13 oldala van meg...


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 23)

A Sántának nekiesem...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Október 23)

Én meg akkor Sánta Ferenc könyvét egészítem ki!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 Október 24)

Ha még nem kezdte el valaki a Végitéletet - megcsinálom!

Egyben egy ( nekem biztosan ) örömhír!
A mek.oszk.hu mp3 oldalain megjelent Teddy és az én felolvasásaim közül néhány!
Én örülök neki!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Október 24)

Gratulálok mindkettőtöknek! Szép dolgokat "tesztek le az asztalra"! Köszönet érte.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 24)

De jó...  A végítélet a tied... Én most a Papp Laci könyvvel fogok foglalkozni, holnap megkapom a szöveget.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 24)

Elkészültem a hangoskönyveim katalógusával. Egy hét kellett hozzá. 1156 hangoskönyvvel rendelkezem a mai napon. Ez több ezer óra hanganyagot jelent. Ha valaki meg szeretné nézni a [HIDE-THANKS]www.nemokap.hu/hangoskonyv [/HIDE-THANKS]oldalon megteheti.


----------



## geod70 (2013 Október 25)

nemokap írta:


> Elkészültem a hangoskönyveim katalógusával. Egy hét kellett hozzá. 1156 hangoskönyvvel rendelkezem a mai napon. Ez több ezer óra hanganyagot jelent. Ha valaki meg szeretné nézni a [HIDE-THANKS]www.nemokap.hu/hangoskonyv[/HIDE-THANKS] oldalon megteheti.


Megnéztem Nemokap. Fantasztikus gyüjtemény. Gratulálok. Nagy munka volt, sok kincs, remélem lesz hozzáférésünk előbb - utóbb.


----------



## QQCS842 (2013 Október 25)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Egyben egy ( nekem biztosan ) örömhír!
> A mek.oszk.hu mp3 oldalain megjelent Teddy és az én felolvasásaim közül néhány!
> Én örülök neki!



Az igazi értékek tulajdonsága, hogy előbb-utóbb megnyílik előttük a tér.
Ehhez csak gratulálni tudok.

Üdv: QQCS842


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 25)

Esetleges kéréseket magánlevélben kérek, s igyekszem mielőbb teljesíteni.


----------



## teddyted (2013 Október 27)

Örülök én is, hogy a MEK fogadja az anyagokat - üdvözlet Gépésznek a listákon. Igazság szerint nekem évek óta vannak fenn anyagaim. Érdemes megkeresni a MEK-et, persze három kritériummal: nem lehet őket "nyakonönteni", csak szép csendesen adagolva. Tökéletesen jogsteril anyagokat fogadnak csak, szerzői engedéllyel, vagy feloldott jogdíj-viszonyokkal, valamint korrekt, rendezett, katalógusos és hibátlan anyagot várnak, egyébként maguknak kellene a rendbetétellel foglalkozni, amire nem érnek rá és nem is csinálják meg szívesen. Ezzekkel a gyakorlatból ismert kitételekkel nyugodtan kereshetitek az oldalt, bár pl. Gépész anyagait Ambrusán keresztül közvetlenül a felolvasó-blogról szedik le, ahol általános engedély lett a MEK-nek kiadva az ottani dolgokra. Más esetben minden hanganyaghoz előadói engedélyt kell kölön-külön megküldeni. Bonyolultnak tűnhet, de nem az. Gépésznek, Némónak, Qqcsnak is vannak igazán jó dolgai, érdemes gondolkodni benne - ha kell, szóljatok, segítek.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Október 30)

Na kedves mindenki, most néhány napra - kényszerből - eltűnök. Jó - fiatal - notebookom megy a szervizbe, mert még garanciális, s vannak hibái, melynek egy része kellemetlen, egy része pedig nagyon gázos. Nem illene egy egy éves géptől, de mit tegyünk. Így jövő hétig nem, vagy csak alig leszek, pedig itt van egy csomó új MVGYOSZ-os hangoskönyv-különlegesség... Na majd ha visszatérek.


----------



## komzoz (2013 November 7)

Kedves Gépész!

Nehezen tudok még hozzászólni is a témához, talán a korom miatt. Mindegy is. Szóval nagy tisztelettel és örömmel figyelem és töltögetem a hanganyagait. Köszönet értük! Lenne néhány javaslatom hiánypótló felolvasásra váró műre. Sajnos mindegyik nagy falat, de ha idejéből futja rá, szerintem érdemes lenne belevágni. Ha valamelyik már van (értelmezhető színvonalon persze), elnézést, én még nem tudtam róla...Ezek csak ötletek, de ha egy is tetszik, boldog lennék.

Mikszáth Fekete város
Pamuk Nevem piros
Fejes Szerelemről bolond éjszakán
McCollough Róma sorozata (szvsz elég lenne a Fortuna kegyeltjeitől az Októberi lóig, mert ezek kiemelkedőek)
Tolsztoj Háború és béke
Dosztojevszkij Félkegyelmű
Akszjonov Moszkvai történet
Lem Visszatérés
Asimov Alapítvány trilógia
Hrabal Gyöngéd barbár
Széchenyi Zsigmond bármely könyve
London Martin Eden (vagy más)
Vonnegut Börleszk
Eco Rózsa neve
Clavell Sógun

Minden esetre sok sikert a további felolvasásokhoz!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 November 7)

Szia!
Köszönöm szavaid!
A listát elteszem mert hosszú hónapokra előre van olvasni valóm. ( szintén ilyen levelek alapján )
Lehet, nemo vagy kolonel fórumtárs gyűjteményében vannak a felsorolt könyvekből.
Ha olvassák ( és szoktak erre járni ) biztos felteszik ha megvan.
További jó szórakozást eme fórum oldalain


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 November 9)

Szia kozmosz!

Még annyit,hogy a mek.oszk.hu /mp3 oldalán pl. a Fekete város megtalálható


----------



## bablencse (2013 November 9)

Kedves Dr. Gépész! Nagyon megörültem a Nagy indiánkönyvnek. Sajnos az első részét nem tudom letölteni, mert a datán az alábbi hibaüzenet fogad: Sajnos ez a megosztás már megszűnt. Valószínűleg tulajdonosa már törölte rendszerünkből.
Hálás lennék, amennyiben orvosolni lehetne.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 November 9)

Szia Bablencse!
Javaslom ne letöltésvezérlővel,hanem egyenként szedd le.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 November 12)

Kedves fórumtársak!
Többen kerestek meg a Három testőr folytatása a Húsz év mulva c. könyv ügyében.
Jelentem megvan, de némi javításra szorulna a felvétel. ( zavaró háttérzaj, nincs fejezetekre bontva,
néhol éles a hang ) Nekem, bevallom most nincs "idegem" foglalkozni a javítással, ( 946 mb terjedelem )
de ha valaki érez magában erőt elküldöm neki.
Ebben az állapotában nem szívesen adnám közre.


----------



## nemokap (2013 November 13)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Kedves fórumtársak!
> Többen kerestek meg a Három testőr folytatása a Húsz év mulva c. könyv ügyében.
> Jelentem megvan, de némi javításra szorulna a felvétel. ( zavaró háttérzaj, nincs fejezetekre bontva,
> néhol éles a hang ) Nekem, bevallom most nincs "idegem" foglalkozni a javítással, ( 946 mb terjedelem )
> ...


Nekem megvan, elég jó minőségben. Este felteszem.
Ma, vagy holnap érkezik négy könyv a MVGYOSZ-tól. Alig várom már...


----------



## Morgan kapitány (2013 November 13)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Kedves Gépész!
> Örülök, hogy megtaláltalak és itt köszönöm meg a számos kellemes órát, amit barkácsolás közben a hangoskönyveid hallgatásával töltöttem. Tegnap beszéltem a húgommal és szóba kerültek a hangoskönyvek. Mondja: van egy srác, aki sok és jó minőségű könyvet dolgozott fel.
> ...


----------



## nemokap (2013 November 13)

Ma megjött a MVGYOSZ-tól egy nagy és nehéz fémdoboz, benne négy cd-vel.  Úgyhogy éljenek az új hangoskönyvek... 
Holnap: Lolita, Családom és egyéb állatfajták (teljes), Kalózok az űrben...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 November 17)

Tisztelt fórumtársak!
Sajnos szeretett "datánk" egyre többször bolondozik.
Jelenleg a Lélekláng feltöltésből hiányzik a kicsomagoló fájl. 
Törölnöm kellett a Winnetou feltöltést stb.
Kérek minden letöltőt, próbálkozzon többször mielőtt elkeseredik.
Nem MI, feltöltők tehetünk róla ( tudom, senki nem is állította ), hogy néha előfordul
( sajnos mostanában elég gyakran ) ilyen hiba.
Tisztelettel!


----------



## Szikráz (2013 November 17)

Hallgatom, hallgatom Diderot Az apáca című könyvét és valami zavar. Majd öt perc kellett mire rájöttem mi bajom van ezzel a felolvasással. A felolvasó férfi!
Hogy a ménkűbe nem találtak ehhez egy nőt? Biztos velem van a baj, de ez számomra így élvezhetetlen. Kár érte!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 November 18)

Egyetértek kedves Szikráz!
Amikor az említett felolvasás készült valószínű a mennyiségre mentek.
Különben nem készült volna annyi ( legalább is mai füllel ) hallgathatatlan felvétel.
És most nem a kazetta állapotáról van szó.
Bár, hozzá teszem, még mindég jobb mint a géphang. ( mondjuk ez sem igaz minden esetben )


----------



## Szikráz (2013 November 18)

Szép napot Gépész!

Legalább nem vagyok egyedül a véleményemmel. Megtaláltam itt is az előbb, de a felolvasó ugyanaz.
Ugyanazt gondolom mint a feleségem, nem a mennyiség a fontos, inkább a minőség. Hallgatom Magda gyűjteményét, nem is tudom bevalljam-e? - nagyon tetszik amit csináltok! Volt füle ahhoz amit letöltött, megválogatta kinek a mesélését hallgattuk.
Evilának csodás hangja van, Teddyted eszméletlen jó, szinte érezni hogy együtt él az adott könyvvel, Te pedig kedves Gépész, vannak olyan könyvek amiket szinte neked találtak ki, van bátorságod időnként egy egy mosolyt elereszteni olvasás közben, érezni hogy élvezitek a történeteket. 
Ha valakit kihagytam elnézést kérek tőle, de eddig csak veletek „találkoztam". 
Értem már Magda miért szeretett benneteket.


----------



## zsnbm (2013 November 18)

nemokap írta:


> Elkészültem a hangoskönyveim katalógusával. Egy hét kellett hozzá. 1156 hangoskönyvvel rendelkezem a mai napon. Ez több ezer óra hanganyagot jelent. Ha valaki meg szeretné nézni a www.nemokap.hu/hangoskonyv oldalon megteheti.[/quote
> Még olvasni is jó volt, hát még majd hallgatni!
> zsnbm


----------



## nemokap (2013 November 19)

Nekem is furcsa néha, hogy olyan könyvet, ami ténylegesen férfitéma, nő olvas fel. Pl. Nyírő József Isten igájában, ahol az író E/1-ben ír magáról...

Más. Úgy éreztem, hogy picit szégyen, hogy kedvenc MVGYOSZ-os felolvasóink, akik neves színészek is voltak nem találhatóak meg a wikipedián (sem). Éppen ezért ma elkészültem Bodor Tibor szócikkével. https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodor_Tibor

Remélem hamarosan lesz időm Korompai Valira, és Szoboszlai Évára is.


----------



## nemokap (2013 November 21)

Ma voltam benn a MVGYOSZ Hangoskönyvtárában. Hihetetlen kedves és segítőkész embereket találtam ott. Még a kazettamásoló gépet is megmutatták. Félve kérdeztem, hogy lehet, hogy még nem érkezett vissza a postán a múltkori adag, nem vihetnék-e? Közölték, semmi gond, majd megjön, s vigyek nyugodtan. Így hamarosan új könyvek (Eco, Agatha Christie, Woody Allen, stb.) érkezik.


----------



## teddyted (2013 November 21)

Kedves Szikráz,

köszönet az elismerő szavakért, Magda Anyus is biztosan ott bólogat egy felhő szélén pihenve és hallgatva minket (is)... Idő-kedv-hang függvényében magam részéről igyekszem majd ismét érdekes és ritkább anyagokat hozni, remélem, azok is élvezhető élményt közvetítenek majd. Jól látod egyébként: ha egy-egy anyaggal foglalkozom, akkor csak azzal foglalkozom, korlátok-sablonok nélkül. Csak addig készítem ezeket, míg én is jól érzem magam közben, nekem is örömet és kikapcsolódást ad a dolog - hiszen másoknak is csak így tudok bármit is átadni. Kényszerből-kaptafára nem megyen a dolog.

Nemo,

ezek a wikis lapok nagyon nagy ötlet volt! Köszönet érte, hogy összehoztad. Ugyszintén a kazettákkal bűvészkedést is, mert rengeteg nagyon értékes anyagot tudsz előszedni így. (Külön kérés, ha esetleg Bástival vagy Gátival megtalálod valahol az Iliászt és az Odüsszeuszt, cserébe Isten bizony elhegedülöm a kedvenc nótádat a magam módján ))) ) Nincs valami listájuk, mit átnézhetnénk, hátha ráakadunk valamire...?

Egyébként ez a férfi-női hangos narráció elgondolkoztató - nekem is volt már olyan könyv a kezemben, amit szívesen elmondtam volna, de elég idétlen lenne a dörmögésemmel... Azzal együtt azért nem megoldhatatlan a feladat - illetve korrekt objektív stílussal egy-két írás kiegyensúlyozható lehet, bár ez amolyan kísérleti játék. Mittomén, majd egyszer kipróbálok egy olyat is, mit lehet kihozni belőle.


----------



## nemokap (2013 November 22)

teddyted írta:


> Kedves Szikráz,
> 
> köszönet az elismerő szavakért, Magda Anyus is biztosan ott bólogat egy felhő szélén pihenve és hallgatva minket (is)... Idő-kedv-hang függvényében magam részéről igyekszem majd ismét érdekes és ritkább anyagokat hozni, remélem, azok is élvezhető élményt közvetítenek majd. Jól látod egyébként: ha egy-egy anyaggal foglalkozom, akkor csak azzal foglalkozom, korlátok-sablonok nélkül. Csak addig készítem ezeket, míg én is jól érzem magam közben, nekem is örömet és kikapcsolódást ad a dolog - hiszen másoknak is csak így tudok bármit is átadni. Kényszerből-kaptafára nem megyen a dolog.
> 
> ...



Szia! Nos, az Illiász és az Odüsszeusz csak Bodor Tiborral van meg, de katalógus van. http://www.mvgyosz.hu/hangoskonyvtar-katalogus?destination=node/166 címről lehet letölteni. Ha valakinek van konkrét kérése írja meg nekem magánüzenetként igyekszem kihozni. Egyszerre kilenc könyvet lehet igényelni, sok megvan CD-n, de most pl. 5-öt Cd-n, négyet kazettán hoztam ki. S ugyebár a kazettát valós időben lehet csak átírni. Úgyhogy másfél óra múlva van kész Woody Allen egyik könyve.  Aztán nekiesek Margaret Durell: De mi lett Margóval? c. könyvének (ő Gerald Durell nővére volt.).


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 22)

Remek csapat, koszonet az aldozatos munkatokert!

A volt sved haztulajdonostol megorokoltunk egy masszazsfotelt. Ha mar van, idonkent hasznalom is, es behunyt szemmel egyutt elvezem a fotel nyujtotta testi, es az innen megismert szellemi oromoket...


----------



## nemokap (2013 November 24)

Kedden megyek a MVGYOSZ-ba újabb adag könyvért. Ha valakinek van valami kívánsága, akkor azt hétfő estig írja meg nekem. 
A katalógus: http://www.mvgyosz.hu/hangoskonyvtar-katalogus?destination=node/166


----------



## nemokap (2013 November 30)

Te jószagú, mire vállalkoztam. 
Szolzsenyicin: A pokol tornáca 49 kazetta (49X60 perc)
Solohov: Csendes Don I-II-III. 110 kazetta (110X60 perc)
Most ezt másolom át gépre... Ez nem lesz rövid, de ha meglesz, de jó lesz.


----------



## zsnbm (2013 December 6)

nemokap írta:


> Te jószagú, mire vállalkoztam.
> Szolzsenyicin: A pokol tornáca 49 kazetta (49X60 perc)
> Solohov: Csendes Don I-II-III. 110 kazetta (110X60 perc)
> Most ezt másolom át gépre... Ez nem lesz rövid, de ha meglesz, de jó lesz.


Nagy munka - nagy hála érte!


----------



## Vitakrone (2013 December 9)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit, 

sajnos gondom támadt a letöltésekel.
Ezt a feliratot kapom, amikor indítom a data.hu-t;

*500 Internal Server Error*

Valami gyógyírt keresek erre a bajra, segítségetek előre is köszönöm, 

Vitakrone


----------



## Szikráz (2013 December 9)

Vitakrone írta:


> Üdvözlök Mindenkit,
> 
> sajnos gondom támadt a letöltésekel.
> Ezt a feliratot kapom, amikor indítom a data.hu-t;
> ...



Szép estét!
Próbálkozz többször a letöltéssel, azok a linkek élnek, csak vacakol a data szervere.


----------



## smucci (2013 December 9)




----------



## teddyted (2013 December 9)

Szikráznak igaza van - bár én nem tapasztaltam, de sokan és elég gyakran írják mostanában, hogy a data egyes szerverei elég instabilak, össze-vissza dolgoznak. Próbáld pár óra múlva, hátha addigra megemberli magát.

Más: nem tudok mit kezdeni ezekkel a semmirejó beidézésekkel, lassan több van belőlük, mint az érdemi anyagból... Azonban van még valami. Saját feltöltéseiteknél nem tapasztaljátok néha, hogy több részes anyagból a társaság időnként egyedi módon tölt le össze-vissza? Mi értelme pl. egy három zipes anyagnak zömében csak az első és harmadik részét leszedni? Vagy egy hatrészesből kettőt-hármat, nade nem egymást követő kettő-hármat ám... Nézem a datán a letöltési mutatót, pl egyik új 4 részes Lorre esetén a zipek és letöltésük: 1-27, 2-35, 3-32, 4-29 Na, ennek mi értelme, valaki el tudja magyarázni, mert én nem értem... (hacsak tényleg a letölthetőség akadozik, nade így? Akkor viszont miféle tárhely lenne jó...?)


----------



## connect (2013 December 9)

Tiszteletem!

Elnézést a "rombolásért" (lámaságért) a hangoskönyv feltöltő topikban. Nem állt szándékomban, ennyi szépet és jót még sehol nem kaptam, mint itt.

Köszönök szépen mindent, remélem a jövőben tudom is viszonozni (ha más nem azzal, hogy a hozzászólással többet nem okozok gondot).

Haj levág, fejre hamu, ruha megtép és ÖRÖK HÁLA:

Szandra


----------



## szgyula (2013 December 9)

teddyted írta:


> Szikráznak igaza van - bár én nem tapasztaltam, de sokan és elég gyakran írják mostanában, hogy a data egyes szerverei elég instabilak, össze-vissza dolgoznak. Próbáld pár óra múlva, hátha addigra megemberli magát.
> 
> Más: nem tudok mit kezdeni ezekkel a semmirejó beidézésekkel, lassan több van belőlük, mint az érdemi anyagból... Azonban van még valami. Saját feltöltéseiteknél nem tapasztaljátok néha, hogy több részes anyagból a társaság időnként egyedi módon tölt le össze-vissza? Mi értelme pl. egy három zipes anyagnak zömében csak az első és harmadik részét leszedni? Vagy egy hatrészesből kettőt-hármat, nade nem egymást követő kettő-hármat ám... Nézem a datán a letöltési mutatót, pl egyik új 4 részes Lorre esetén a zipek és letöltésük: 1-27, 2-35, 3-32, 4-29 Na, ennek mi értelme, valaki el tudja magyarázni, mert én nem értem... (hacsak tényleg a letölthetőség akadozik, nade így? Akkor viszont miféle tárhely lenne jó...?)



A felesleges beidézéseket én sem értem, de a zipek eltérő letöltési mutatójára van egy ötletem. Hiába javasoljátok mindíg
az egyenkénti letöltést, sokan próbálkoznak letöltésvezérlővel. /pl. én is JDownloader-rel/ És akkor jön az hogy a négyből
kettő lejön, kettő pedig hibát jelez. Ráadásul jön a hozzászólás hogy ez meg ez a zip nem működik.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 December 9)

Én eddig azt hittem azért van ez mert van az ingyenes és van a fizető letöltés. Azt írja a data,
hogy csak a többszálon, tehát a fizetős letöltéseket számolják.
Akkor lehet ez is!


----------



## teddyted (2013 December 9)

Nem tudom, Gépész, lehet, hogy igazad van. Eszembe nem jutott volna, hogy csak a többszálas letöltést számolja, bár elképzelhető, mert időnként indokolhat bizonyo irreális dolgokat... Affene, miért nem lehet valamit a létező legegyszerűbben megoldani, mondjuk úgy, hogy egyszerűen csak működjön...

szgyula,
na abbizony meglehet. Bár ekkor meg azt nem értem, hogy miért nem szól a jóember? Nekem mezei regem van a datán, azzal töltök fel és látom a számokat a letöltésnél. 60 napig él, ha nem szedik le, törlik - ennyi a szentírás, legalábbis így tudtam. Néha rárévedek a letöltési csodákra és csóválom a fejem. Egy összefüggő anyag élvezhetetlen, hallgathatatlan és nem is érthető féligmeddig leszedegetve. Nekem szinte soha nem szólnak, hogy hát ez lejött az meg nem akar és rossz, mindíg azt hittem, simán műxik az egész rendben. Amikor szóltak, akkor tényleg törölt volt a link, cseréltem is.

Valahogy tudatosítani kellene bennük ezt a letöltési dolgot- ha igen, akkor igen, vagy nem, és akkor nem - node emitt-amott? A nem prémiumosok miatt a komolyabb anyagokat kénytelen az ember szétszedve feltenni, ráadásul az én data regem is csak százasokkal engedi feltennem. Ha egy nagy könyvet tesz fel az ember, mint Gépész is sokszor, így akkor csak remélni lehet, hogy jé, talán a Népek képesek is lecuccolni, vagy hogyan?


----------



## Szikráz (2013 December 9)

Hát ez így kedves barátaim nem igaz. A data minden letöltést számol, pontot viszont csak a prémium előfizetők letöltései után ad.
Az eltérő letöltési szám abból ered, hogy vacakol a data szervere, letöltök egy fájlt, aztán a többit, kicsomagoláskor hibajelzést kapok, nem jött le teljesen valamelyik, így újra nekiiramodok, aztán vagy sikerül vagy nem. Időnként van hogy egy adott feltöltés 2. vagy 5. részletét csak sokadszorra tudom teljes egészében leszedni, emiatt a feltöltő azt látja, hogy eltérő az egyes darabok letöltése, és nem érti miért. Hát ezért.


----------



## teddyted (2013 December 9)

Köszönöm, Szikráz - ez végre tisztába tesz dolgokat.

Tudod, főként felfelé töltőként az ember ritkábban találkozik a lefelé töltés gondjaival. Lehet, hogy én különösen szerencsés alkat vagyok, de mai napig data letöltéskor nem találkoztam ilyesmivel, pedig számos többrészest töltöttem azért le magam is - talán ezért volt furcsa ez egész. Remélem, azért nincs teljesen beragadt anyag - sajnos más, könnyen kezelhető és számolhatós tárhelyet nemigen ismerek már én sem, és a data, ha épp jól működik, kézenfekvő és hasznos masinéria. (Azzal együtt is a többszálas letöltés és a prémium összefüggéseit még majd mondom a feltöltésekkor, nem árt, ha rögzül az is.)


----------



## tgizike (2013 December 10)

Kedves Feltöltő!

Csak szólok: nem szeretek írni, sosem szerettem. Ha a feltöltött anyagot letöltöttem, akkor bizony tetszett és ezáltal meg is köszönöm. Hiánylom a "Köszönöm" gomb eltűnését, de ez ellen nem tehetek semmit. Így, csak a "Tetszik" gomb utal majd a köszönetemre. 
Mindenért, amit valaha is letöltöttem, hálás köszönetemet küldöm: 1) a készítőnek, 2) a feltöltőnek.
Ez pedig ezentúl is érvényes marad, nem fogom agyon"köszönöm"özni egyik topicot sem.

Maradok Neked, kedves Feltöltő, mindvégig hálás.
Gizella


----------



## connect (2013 December 10)

Vitakrone írta:


> Üdvözlök Mindenkit,
> 
> sajnos gondom támadt a letöltésekel.
> Ezt a feliratot kapom, amikor indítom a data.hu-t;
> ...


 
Szia Vitakrone!

Az én módszerem korántsem tudományos, mondjuk ki barbár: az F5 - névre hallgató funkció billentyűt püfölöm (a link gondos beillesztése és a megjelenő hibaüzenet után) és a kívánt oldal / tömörített fájl mentés ablak max. a tizedik leütésre megjelenik. Hangsúlyozom fogalmam sincs mi történik ilyenkor, de már gondoltam rá, hogy egy hálózati protokollanalizátort (sniffert), mondjuk egy Wiresharkot ráeresztek, bár az ottani gondokra szvsz. ez csak itteni időelbaszarintás lenne.


----------



## connect (2013 December 10)

_Itt nyugszik X.Y.Z
Ha életében sikerült nemi némi kultúrát magára kennie (a szokásos "véletlenül összeszedett koszon" kívül) arról bizony a CanadaHun hangoskönyv feltöltői tehetnek! _

Ezzel az elképzelt önsírfelirattal kívánok kellemes ünnepet az itt aktív (elmenő, kikölcsönző, dilitaligázó, töttő, megosztó) és passzív (hallgatózó) tagoknak.

Ui.: remélem még sokáig fogok élni, mert az anyag egyre csak duzzad a külső háttértárolómon. Bejglit, biztonsági mentést, békességet az új évre is!
Szandra



Ui2.: az Utas és holdvilág ttteljesen összezavart...


----------



## smucci (2013 December 10)

QQCS842 írta:


> Az igazi értékek tulajdonsága, hogy előbb-utóbb megnyílik előttük a tér.
> Ehhez csak gratulálni tudok.
> 
> Üdv: QQCS842


Nekem a mek.oksz kicsit nehezen fogyasztható, de amit Gépész tesz fel, az csak jó lehet, megbízok az izlésében!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 December 11)

Köszönöm!
Az igazság: nem én teszem fel a könyveket.Ők válogatnak a teljesen jogtiszta anyagokból.
kb. 10 éve még nagyon sok könyv volt feltöltve ( nekem is sok van onnan ), de aztán jöttek a jogvédők
és néhol a 250. ( ez túlzás, de szándékosan írtam ilyen nagy számot ) leszármazott jogaira hivatkozva
leszedették a könyveket. Éppen tegnap kaptam egy email sorozatot, ami a Teddy által felolvasott és eme fórum oldalán közzétett Nyugatosok ..... feltöltés és a mek.oszk - on való megjelenés akadályát taglalja.
Mint írják, sokszor nagyon kevés pénzről van szó. 
De hát a jog!
A jogot pedig emberek írják. Senkit nem érdekel ( már a jogírók közül ), hogy az így felolvasott anyagok segítenek eljuttatni az irodalmat és egyáltalán a szórakozást a "hátrányos" helyzetben élőkhöz is.
Ebbe nem akarok ismét belemenni. Ezt QQCS mester már kifejtette néhány sorral feljebb.
Mi itt kicsik vagyunk a változtatáshoz aki meg talán tehetne valamit annak, szerintem, túl kis falat és sok munka lenne letörni ezt a bürökratikus falat.
Ennyi!


----------



## nemokap (2013 December 11)

A jog egy nagyon érdekes dolog. Magam részéről joggal foglalatoskodom, rajongok érte. (igen, tudom, nagy az Isten állatkertje, talán még én is beférek.) Érdekes egyébként, hogy volt már olyan, amikor én olvastam fel egy könyvet (itt most konkrétan a Megint tanura gondolok), s elküldtem a még életben lévő írótársnak a felolvasást, s kaptam tőle egy köszönő levelet, hogy nagyon jókat szórakozott, s tudja, hogy ez amatőr felvétel, kereskedelmi forgalomba nem kerül, s ezért semmiféle jogi lépést nem tesz, ha valahol meglátja - mert mondjuk joga lenne, hogy tegyen.
A MVGYOSZ-osok mondták, hogy volt aki hozzájuk is ment, s ki kellett volna venniük a leltárból a könyvet, de sikerült kibulizni, hogy mint segédanyag, s mint kereskedelmi forgalomba nem kerülő ismertető nem nyilvános anyag benn maradhatott.
S olyan kiadó is akad, amelyik az összes megjelent könyvet ingyen odaadja nekik. 
Másik oldalon meg mindig is lesznek kis mitugrászok. Magam részéről 543 Gb anyagnál tartok, amit feltöltöttem, s folytatom, amíg tudom. Jövőre talán kicsit komolyabbra veszem a figurát, egy szinész ismerőssel összefogva alapítunk egy kiadót. De úgy gondolom, hogy a hangoskönyv közkincs. Nem is beszélve arról, hogy az Artisjus úgyis fizet...


----------



## teddyted (2013 December 11)

Az Artisjust számára érdekes szabadidős programjaim lennének...

Nemo, jól tudod, hogy nem neked címzem, de mitugrász jogászkák szándékosan kotorják az avart a semmiért. Szó sincs róla, védeni kell a szerzői jogokat, ez nem kérdés - de lehet valamit ésszel és ész nélkül is csinálni. Valaki képes lenne elmagyarázni nekem, hogy az évszázaddal ezelött megjelent nyitott, sőt akkor (is) forradalmian fájó erejű publikációkat miért kell jogvédeni? Gondolok most a Gépész által is jelzett Nyugatos anyagra. Absz nem érdekes, ogy most MEK, vagy sem, van más, elég anyag helyette - de három diplomával a hátam mögött nem érem fel ésszel, ezt miért nem lehet közkincsként kezelni? Másutt nemzeti érték lenne, örülnének, ha valaki is végre előásná és visszaemlékeznének rá. Most jól eldugva, megtűrve lappang a sötét semmiben, szinte hozzáférhetetlenül, az enyészetnek. Ez lenne a Nagy Jogvédelmi Cél? Mi és mekkora haszna lehet egy akármiféle örökösnek is az ilyesmikből? Jelentem, én ehhez hülye vagyok. (Igaz, jogi diplomám nincs, hálIstennek...)

A hanganyagok valóban közkincsek, Nemonak teljesen igaza van. Azért is csináljuk és adjuk magunk is semmiért a dolgainkat, nem kis szeretettel és munkával. A kiadók vidáman üzletelnek vele, jó, bizonyos szinten és szintig érthető. Ám egy kalap alá tenni mindent - baromság, tisztelettel.

Azon beszélgettem ma egy könyvtárossal ugyanebben a témában, hogy na ugyan mit szólna a tekintetes jogász úr, ha egy ilyen esetben ráhivatkozik, hogy de a kiadó levédte a részben vagy teljes közzétételt és elektronikus tárolást - mire bejelentenénk hogy bocsika, de közvetlenül a hanganyagot nem tiltja semmi, és hiába elektronikusan tárolt, az nem az írott szöveg, hanem a hanganyag elektronikus kódanyaga, valamint kérem a tételes kimutatást a kárigényéről és egyben a munkadíjat a hanganyag elkészüléséért, beeee....

Ami meg a jogdíjak mértékét illeti, a hivatal derekasan önfenntartó. Ami abból a szerzőnek vagy jogtuljnak menne - egy vicc. Összegezve: rengeteg minden azért nem juthat el az emberekhez, hogy egy hivatal néhány parádés fiskálissal ellébolhasson, pajzsául a kajánul tarolgató Nagy Kiadóknak. Az, hogy az értékkel és az emberekkel mi van - kit érdekel?

Ja, én meg mi a fenének morgok itt össze-vissza ?


----------



## teddyted (2013 December 12)

*** OFF *** No még öggyet, ö.m.a.f. 

"" Ami meg a jogdíjak mértékét illeti, a hivatal derekasan önfenntartó. Ami abból a szerzőnek vagy jogtulajnak menne - egy vicc"
Mármost ez megerősítve, lévén nem csak nálunk tombol az értelem és önzetlenség. Pár napos hír:
http://www.atv.hu/szines/20131204-meglepodtek-40-ezres-csekket-kaptak-a-torrentezok/hirkereso

Legszebb mondatok:
" A Baseprotect német cég az IP-címek alapján megállapította, hogy a netezők a uTorrent program segítségével töltötték le a filmet. Egy ügyvédi iroda megegyezést ajánlott az internetes kalózoknak: ha befizetnek 550 zlotyt (40 ezer forint), nem kezdeményez bírósági eljárást ellenük. A netezőktől befolyó összegen az ügyvédi iroda 50, a német cég és a producer 25-25 százalék arányban osztozik -- adta hírül a Gazeta Wyborcza című lengyel lap. "

Node a fiúk itthon is igen kreatívak, Artisjusték újabb huszárvágása, ezt érdemes elolvasni, nem semmi 
http://itcafe.hu/hir/nav_artisjus_telefon.html

Kis kedvcsináló hozzá: 
" ... az Artisjus saját adatbázisára támaszkodva meg tudja mondani és meg is mondja a NAV-nak, hogy mely készülékek után fizették meg a jogdíjat és melyekre nem – ezt maguk a kereskedők is ellenőrizhetik ... " Lényege: a NAV-ot ráeregette az Artisjust az új mobilokra a boltokban és adóztatják az üres tárhelyeket bennük - ha nincs adó, reppen a boltból a készülék.

Ihaj-csuhaj, emmán a valami! Paprikajancsik bábszínháza - ellenben kétségtelenül következetesek.

Teddyted ezennel bélakatolta a teljesen felesleges zsörtölődést, ö.m.a.f. *** UFF ***


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 December 12)

Ezen jókat kellene röhögni, ha nem volna véresen komoly!


----------



## ferinyul (2013 December 13)

Tisztelt Hangadok!
Szeretnem felhivni a figyelmeteket ifju korom egyik meghatarozo regenyere, Leonhard Frank: Jezus tanitvanyai.


----------



## nemokap (2013 December 13)

ferinyul írta:


> Tisztelt Hangadok!
> Szeretnem felhivni a figyelmeteket ifju korom egyik meghatarozo regenyere, Leonhard Frank: Jezus tanitvanyai.


Sajnos a MVGYOSZ katalógusban nem szerepel, így uccu neki, ha erőd van, olvasd fel...  

Most megint pár napig nem leszek (bár több tucat kazetta vár rám), mert a kutyánk egy tisztes mozdulattal tette tönkre a számítógépem hangbemenetét, így a gép landolt a szervizben. A kutya meg csak fél tucat csontot kapott egy egész tucat helyett.


----------



## zsnbm (2013 December 16)

Mostanában nagyon sok türelem kell a Datához. Mikor lesz vajon újra "rendben"?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 December 16)

Néhány nappal ezelőtt kaptam egy levelet a datától miszerint a hiba javítása folyamatban van.
Egyébként nekem néhány feltöltésem eltűnt. Még várok néhány napot és vissza töltöm.


----------



## zsnbm (2013 December 16)

Akkor várjuk a csodát!


----------



## ferinyul (2013 December 17)

nemokap írta:


> Sajnos a MVGYOSZ katalógusban nem szerepel, így uccu neki, ha erőd van, olvasd fel...
> 
> Felo, hogy az organumom elriasztana az esetleges hallgatokat...
> Viszont e-book formaban sem akadtam e konyv nyomara, igy elso ilyenkent a szkennelest es a pdf gyartast buszken vallalom...


----------



## connect (2013 December 17)

Ne legyél nyúl, Feri!!! Nyomasd!


----------



## ferinyul (2013 December 17)

connect írta:


> Ne legyél nyúl, Feri!!! Nyomasd!



Legyen eleg annyi, hogy rendszeresen kezitcsokolommal koszonnek nekem az idosebb fickok a telefonban...

A gyerkoceim szeretik, ha meset olvasok nekik, megelegszem ennyivel...


----------



## teddyted (2013 December 19)

Szkenneld be (ha lehet wordben) ha megvan a könyv, és küldd át - én sajnos nem találtam. Szólj priviben, majd adok egy mailcímet.

(egyébként ha van kedved, tényleg megpróbálhatod - nem baj az, ha több hang is kereng az éterben  Nem ördöngősség, segítek a technikánál, és a részletekben, ha kell. Bátorság, mindegyikünk elkezdte valahol. Ki tudja, lehet, hogy kenterbe pipálsz itt mindenkit lassankáént  )


----------



## Mokka5 (2013 December 20)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Tisztelt fórumtársak!
> Sajnos szeretett "datánk" egyre többször bolondozik.
> Jelenleg a Lélekláng feltöltésből hiányzik a kicsomagoló fájl.
> Törölnöm kellett a Winnetou feltöltést stb.
> ...



Teljesen igazad van, ellenőrizni kell, levette-e, és megvan-e a felrakott fájlméret, mert emiatt, volt nekem is többször hiba, a Data.hu -ról.


----------



## disabled (2013 December 21)

Köszönet a felolvasóknak és feltöltőknek!
Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket és boldog újévet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Szikráz (2013 December 24)

Csendes békés Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## zsnbm (2013 December 25)

Mindenkinek békés, boldog karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## nemokap (2013 December 29)

Üdv Mindenki!

Kedvenc egyetlen nejemmel elvonultunk szabadságra, ami nagyon kellemes. 
Tudjátok néhány éve egy mentőorvos ismerősöm mesélte, hogy neki, szolgálatban, hogyan telnek az ünnepek.
24-én reggel jönnek a fafaragók. Este a fenyőtüzesek.
Éjjel jönnek a detoxosok, hajnalra az ételmérgezésesek.
S 26-án, amikor a család már több napja össze van zárva jönnek a családi leszámolások.
Örömmel mondhatom, nálunk a családi leszámolásról szó nincs, egy szépséges cserépkályhával (anyósom készítette) ellátott ingatlanban üldögélünk, az asszony főzi a pörköltet, galuskával, én magnó és kábel közbeiktatásával a Csendes Don négyszázadik kazettáját másolom mp3-ba. 
Eme egész szösszenetnek az összes alapja, hogy, hogy idén már nem töltök fel újabb könyvet, de kívánok áldott új évet...

Ja és még valami, kérem, ha valaki az USÁ-ból, lehetőleg a keleti partról olvassa ezt, írjon rám, mert pár kérdésem volna, mivel áprilisban költözünk ki egy évre...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2013 December 29)

Tudsz élni!
A mentőorvosnak igaza volt, bár annyira nem rossz a helyzet.
Jelenleg a szénmonoxid szedi áldozatait, de ez nem az ünnepekkel van összefüggésben.
- Akartunk venni jelzőt, de még nem jutottunk el oda - mondják a baj után.
Na de: Kellemes pihenést és boldog új évet kívánok!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 December 31)

*Mindenkinek:*
*Jó Szilveszterezést és boldog új esztendőt kívánok!*

*Kolonel*(0708)


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Január 1)

Az új évre mindenkinek minden jót kívánok!


----------



## nemokap (2014 Január 1)

Kedves Mindenki!

Boldog új évet kívánok, az alábbi történettel, melyet ma írtam. 

Sok jó dolog van, ami érheti az embernek a fiát. Mondjuk az, hogy újév napján kellemesen duruzsoló cserépkályha melegében, egy horkoló kutya mellett, miközben kedvenc egyetlen neje romantikusan bújik a biológia-tudományok rejtelmeibe, pizsamásan nézi a bécsi újévi koncertet, nos az azért megér egy-két igen kellemes mosolyt. 
Különösen megér egy mosolyt, mert jó arra is visszaemlékezni, hogy tegnap este (magyarán tavaly), kedvenc egyetlen nejemnek akkora röhögőgörcsöt okoztam volt, hogy öröm volt nézni. A történet ott kezdődik, hogy én kedvenc egyetlen nejemhez igen empatikusan állok hozzá. Ennek az oka rendkívül egyszerű. Először is nőből van, tehát egyértelmű, hogy bonyolult lélek. Másodszor is tudósból van, tehát az agya nem mindig jár ott, ahol egy egyszerű földi feleség agya szokott járni. Harmadszor is hozzám jött feleségnek, tehát egyértelmű, hogy vannak bizonyos agybéli elfajzottságai. 
Ellenben ami néhány napja éjjel történt, az még az én földi mértékben mérten is maximális empátiám mellett is nehéz volt feldolgozni. Gondolkodom, hogy levelet írok Vatikánba, de félek, hogy a röhögésből tömegkatasztrófa lenne.
Kedvenc egyetlen nejem egy elég komoly műanyag flakon gyűjteményt tárol az ágya mellett. Ennek a fő oka, hogy sokat iszik. Mondhatni adhatnám neki a kacsa kinevezést, de nem merem. S nem issza ki az egész üveget, hanem mindig hoz újat. Így van az, hogy öt-nyolc üveg is összegyűlik mellette. 
Valamelyik éjjel történt meg. Ennek feldolgozása még ma is nehézségbe ütközik. S kérem a tisztelt olvasót, értsen meg engem is. A házassági eskü sok mindenről szól. Jóbanról-rosszbanról, egészségről-betegségről, szegénységről-gazdagságról. Meg egy csomó olyan dologról, melyről még újév hajnalán se írhat a krónikás. De arról ami eme éjjelen történt, bizony elgondolkodtató, hogy vajon a házassági eskü kereteiben milyen funkciót tölthet be.
A történtek röviden, velősen, mindenféle költő sallang nélkül: Kedvenc egyetlen nejem felült, felkapcsolta a villanyt, megragadott egy üveget. Eddig teljesen normális, bár sosem értettem mi a funkciója a villanykapcsolásnak, miután a sötétben keresi az üveget, a száját már csak megtalálná, na de mindegy. A lényeg ezután következett. A bezárt üveget fogva felrázott engem, s miután felültem, mivel azt gondoltam, valami baj van, se szó se beszéd úgy ahogy volt az üveget benyomta a számba. Gigára. Ezután visszafeküdt, lekapcsolta a villanyt és horkolt tovább. 
Kedves olvasó. Képzelj el engem. Ülök egy műanyag palackkal a számban, illetve a nyaka szerintem a gyomorszájamban. Kedvenc egyetlen nejem pedig horkol. Ha még levette volna a kupakot érteném a helyzetet. De így? 
Tegnap amikor megkérdeztem tőle, ez vajh' miért történt nem emlékezett. Elgondolkodtam. Veszélyes dolog a házasság. Mert mi van akkor, ha legközelebb Lurkó pracliját nyomja a szájamba? Megvan mi van akkor. Akkor még hosszabban fogom leírni a bús férfiú panaszai című opus négyszázhuszonnyolcadik tételét. Megéneklem én majd, mint Staussz a keringőket. 
Jut eszembe a történethez hozzátartozik, hogy ott és akkor szomjas voltam. Miután kihalásztam magamból az üveget, letekertem a kupakot, nyitom, tartom a funkciónak megfelelően a szájamhoz, erre... Üres volt... Na ekkor keltem fel, s gondoltam megkeresem én a pipámat, mert ezt empirikusan is fel kéne dolgozni, de hogy hova pakolta el aztat kedvenc egyetlen nejem, hát nem tudom. Így se víz, se pipa. Irány visszadőlni. Már csak a közelharcot kellett megvívnom, mivel kedvenc kutyánk addigra elhelyezkedett kényelmesen. 
Hát igen, ezek azok a dolgok, melyekről a házassági esküben nincsen szó. S ilyenkor jut az eszembe, hogy a házasság nem az ünnepnapon jön létre, hanem az azt megelőző években, s az azt követő jó pár évben. Még akkor is, ha az ember kedvenc egyetlen neje éppen megfújtja az ember fiát.


----------



## Gachiri (2014 Január 2)

Kedves Fórumozók! Keresem a Csányi Csenge: Pikkelysömör soha többé című könyvének elektronikus változatát! Köszönöm szépen előre is a segítséget!


----------



## kisbuldi (2014 Január 3)

Kedves Fórumozók!

Először szeretnék minden Kedves Tagnak eredményekben gazdag és sikeres Boldog Új Évet Kívánni! 

Köszönetet szeretnék mondani *Dr. Gépész*-nek a "Mechanikus London" című munkájáért, mert *számomra* professzionális módon van elkészítve. Tudom, hogy nem mostanában került fel a fórumra, de mindig ínyencként félrerakok magamnak egy érdekesnek tűnő hangoskönyvet, amit hazafelé menet (1160 km) mintegy 12 órás vezetésközben tudok hallgatni. Nem okozott csalódást, se maga a mű, sem a felolvasás, amit remek zenei aláfestést kísért. Hála és köszönet érte.

*Nemokap* fórumtárstól meg azt szeretném kérdezni, miután láttam, hogy az "Alapítvány előtt és Alapítvány" című Isaac Asimov regények is felrakta gondolom MEK-s kazettáról digitalizálva, mennyire sikerült kiszűrni a mágnesszalag sercegéseit, magas alapzaját? Én is próbálkoztam már hasonló módszerrel régi zenei felvételeimet digitálisra konvertálni, de az eredmény siralmas lett. HA értékelni kellene részéről a konvertálást 1-10 skálán hányasra értékelné? 10-9 kitűnő, 8-6 elfogadható, 5-3 azoknak akiket nem zavar a magas alapzaj és sercegés, 2-1 troll. Várom szíves válaszod.

Üdvözlettel és minden kedves Fórumozónak Hosszú és eredményes életet kívánva! Kisbuldi


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Január 3)

Köszönöm kedves szavaid. Neked is nagyon boldog új évet kívánok!


----------



## nemokap (2014 Január 3)

Kedves Kisbundi!

Ahol azt írom ki, hogy MVGYOSZ CD-ről digitalizálva, az azt jelenti, hogy a Magyar Vakok és Gyengénlátók Szövetségének Hangoskönyvtárából már CD-n hoztam ki. Úgy tudom, hogy jelenleg öten digitalizálnak nekik, ők megkapják a master szalagokat, s onnan másolják le. Természetesen ez kazetta, s az eredeti kazetta minősége sokat jelent. De szerintem meghallgatható, mondjuk általánosan a nyolcast megadnám.
Amikor a kazettáról digitalizálok, azt tudni kell, hogy most még a közhasználatban lévő kazettákat kapom meg, tehát van, hogy rosszabb minőségű. Igyekszem az audacityvel, illetve mechanikus szűréssel valamit javítani, hol sikerül, hogy nem. 
Most éppen bő két hete Solohov Csendes Donját másolom, egy olyan kazetta volt aminek volt kettő olyan perce, ami nagyon nehezen élvezhető, de a többi egész elviselhető.


----------



## kisbuldi (2014 Január 5)

nemokap írta:


> Kedves Kisbuldi!
> 
> Ahol azt írom ki, hogy MVGYOSZ CD-ről digitalizálva, az azt jelenti, hogy a Magyar Vakok és Gyengénlátók Szövetségének Hangoskönyvtárából már CD-n hoztam ki. Úgy tudom, hogy jelenleg öten digitalizálnak nekik, ők megkapják a master szalagokat, s onnan másolják le. Természetesen ez kazetta, s az eredeti kazetta minősége sokat jelent. De szerintem meghallgatható, mondjuk általánosan a nyolcast megadnám.
> 
> ...


----------



## nemokap (2014 Január 5)

Ááá, mindjárást agyvérzésben fogok hemperegni. A Csendes Don 68. kazettájának második sávja tök üres... 
(Még 14 kazetta van hátra...)
Kedden sírni fogok a könyvtárosnéni vállán, hátha megcsinálja nekem a másolatot... Mert így eddig 68 óra munkám megy kárba...


----------



## nemokap (2014 Január 7)

Most jöttem meg a könyvtárból... Csodákat hoztam. Csak még rendbe kell tenni a track id-t, meg ilyesmit, s ti is látjátok majd. Meg öt doboznyi kazetta, lesz mit másolnom a hetekben...


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 8)

nemokap írta:


> ......A lényeg ezután következett. A bezárt üveget fogva felrázott engem, s miután felültem, mivel azt gondoltam, valami baj van, se szó se beszéd úgy ahogy volt az üveget benyomta a számba.........


A történet nagyon meghitt és kacagtató
Felcsuklott egy rejtély bennem
De miért volt nyitva a szád?!!


----------



## disabled (2014 Január 10)

Értékelem az amatőr felolvasók munkáját!
Azt azonban nem értem, hogy a rengeteg lehetőség közül miért a kommersz, a ponyva, és a színvonaltalan művek kerülnek kiválasztásra, vagy pl. olyanok, amit már színész felolvasott. Például: Barbara Delinsky: Indián nyár, Charles Lorre (Nagy Károly) felejthető írásai, vagy Burroughs: Tarzan visszatér, Walter Scott: Ivanhoe - gyerekeknek se való, igénytelen könyvek. A Tarzan és az Ivanhoe filmen se nevezhető értékesnek, pláne felolvasva. Az Indián nyár pedig, finoman fogalmazva is: erősen „szőke hölgyes” limonádé.
Amióta szinte csak itt lehet hozzáférni letölthető hangoskönyvekhez, azóta óriásira nőtt a felolvasók és a feltöltők felelőssége az ügyben, hogy az emberek milyen színvonalú és milyen irodalmi értékű művekkel találkoznak. Miért nem klasszikus szerzőktől olvasnak fel azok, akik rászánják erre az időt? Egyetlen amatőr felolvasó se választotta például Franz Kafka, Stefan Zweig, Szomory Dezső, Pap Károly, Németh László, stb. valamely művét. Pedig biztosan sokan örülnének a klasszikusok kevésbé ismert novelláinak, regényeinek. Leszögezem, hogy én nyomtatott könyveket is olvasok, saját kedvemre válogatok, tehát nem magam miatt hiányolom az irodalmi értékű, színvonalas művek felolvasását! Azok miatt, akiknek nincs ideje, módja papír alapú könyveket olvasni.
Avval is furcsa volt szembesülni, hogy karácsony előtt csak teddyted tett fel két rövidke novellát. Senki másnak nem jutott eszébe karácsonyi művel készülni. Nemokap???? Karácsony???
Lehet azt válaszolni, hogy én miért nem ….. Korábban megpróbáltam, de egyesek belekötöttek. Többek között avval, hogy a szövegemben hangulatjelek vannak, ami ugyan nálam nem jelent meg, de ettől még lehet, hogy így volt. Viszont egyszerűen korrigálható: jobb egér, másolás, beillesztés, majd „csak a szöveg megtartása”, és máris nincs ikon. Arról nem is szólva, hogy a jencuska feltöltései is tele voltak különféle ikonokkal, és azon nem háborodott fel senki. Ebből leszűrhető, hogy nem az ikonok voltak a problémák, hanem a személyem. Ezért nem tettem fel ezután semmit. De nincs is szükség az én feltöltéseimre. Vannak a nagy feltöltők, és az MVGYOSZ könyvtárában bizonyosan nem csak fércművek vannak. Mert hát nem az a lényeg, hogy ki digitalizálta és mikor, hanem az, hogy végre nívós irodalmat hallgathassunk.
Gondolom, vita lesz a beírásomból (mint eddig mindig), de vállalom. Hozzászólni, vitába szállni, rátromfolni azonban nem fogok. Mindenkinek joga van leírni a véleményét. Mint ahogyan most nekem is. (Remélem.)


----------



## teddyted (2014 Január 10)

disabled írta:


> Értékelem az amatőr felolvasók munkáját!
> Azt azonban nem értem, hogy a rengeteg lehetőség közül miért a kommersz, a ponyva, és a színvonaltalan művek kerülnek kiválasztásra, vagy pl. olyanok, amit már színész felolvasott. Például: Barbara Delinsky: Indián nyár, Charles Lorre (Nagy Károly) felejthető írásai, vagy Burroughs: Tarzan visszatér, Walter Scott: Ivanhoe - gyerekeknek se való, igénytelen könyvek. A Tarzan és az Ivanhoe filmen se nevezhető értékesnek, pláne felolvasva. Az Indián nyár pedig, finoman fogalmazva is: erősen „szőke hölgyes” limonádé.
> Amióta szinte csak itt lehet hozzáférni letölthető hangoskönyvekhez, azóta óriásira nőtt a felolvasók és a feltöltők felelőssége az ügyben, hogy az emberek milyen színvonalú és milyen irodalmi értékű művekkel találkoznak. Miért nem klasszikus szerzőktől olvasnak fel azok, akik rászánják erre az időt? .....


 
Szia Disabled,

Alapvetően jó, amit felvetsz, de kis finomításokkal.

Nagy Károly, Rejtő, Tarzan, Walter Scott - ezek könnyű, szórakoztató műfajok, ám sokaknak kikapcsolódást adnak - az Ivenhoe ráadásul külön szám -. Ilyen is kell - és magam részéről a felmondás, az anyag dramaturgiájának kiötlése önmagában is pihentető játék (csak remélem, mások számára is élvezetes marad). Nem utolsó szempont. hogy milyen hangulatban, igényességgel, és hozzáállással készül egy-egy hanganyag.

Talán emlékszel rá, hogy időnként hozok klasszikusokat, illetve olyasmit is, amit egyébként nehezen lehet hangosan feltúrni - Móricz, Nyugat, Gárdonyi, Tömörkény, Móra, Brodarics, Zimányi, Magyar klasszikusok, Klasszikus válogatás 1848, stb... Annyit ígérhetek, hogy nálam ezek aránya legalábbis nem csökken. Kemény dió a szerzői jogi határ, ami sok dolgot billegtet, de majd megoldjuk azt is.

A friss területek bemutatása szintén fontos - ilyen pl. a hazai fantasy-scifi területek anyagai, amik már szerzői engedélyesek. Nem könnyű megtalálni, végig egyeztetni, válogatni, azután meg is csinálni, de netán nem árt adni ezeknek is. (Tudom, most a vidámabbjai vannak, de az áll közelebb hozzám, sorry. Lesz majd a komolyabb műfaji része is a dolognak. )Eddigiekhez hasonlóan kvázi unikum dolgokat próbálok majd hozni, kiemelve őket az ismeretlenségből vagy a feledésből. A jogos igényű klasszikusok mellett vannak ötleteim - ám a várt szórakoztatást sem lehet a háttérbe nyomni, ld. Sheckley rengeteg közkedvelt novellája, miegyéb.

Abban egyetértünk, hogy bizony a felolvasó, aki saját maga választja ki a felolvasandó illetve feltöltendő írást, egyben némileg felelőssé is válik a Népek ízlésének irányításában. Szerintem valahol minden felolvasótársam maga módján és stílusában ismeri ezt az elvet.

Külön szám a szerzői jog, és az Open Access (nyílt hozzáférés) lehetséges biztosítása - nemritkán ezt is átlépve készülnek a dolgok, egyébként nem lehetne szinte semmi. Nem egyszerű már a téma és szerzőválasztás sem, de azért mégis vannak új hanganyagok.

/ - Igazis: Annyit még, hogy egy kis ideig nem lesz most új anyag tőlem, mert sajna trancsba ment a technika és néhány hét, amíg a kiválasztott új megjön. hogy megint dolgozhassak - /


----------



## nemokap (2014 Január 10)

Nos. Két részre bontanám a kérdést. Illetve mielőtt még erre rátérnék egy olyan megjegyzés, hogy egyetértek Teddyted megjegyzésével, hogy aki felolvasására, feltöltésre vállalkozik, amellett, hogy felvállalja azt a polgári jogi kategóriát, hogy a szerzői jogok megsértését teszi mind a felolvasással, mind pedig a feltöltéssel, azt is felvállalja, hogy irányítja, segíti a hallgatók ízlését. 
Most a két rész. Az általam felolvasott könyvek között van komolyabb, mint Huxley Szép új világja, könnyedebb, mint Adrian Mole naplója, stb. Jelenleg olyanokat olvasok fel, amiket szeretek. Az amatőr felolvasásának ez a hátránya. Senki nem mondhatja, ezt, vagy azt olvasd fel. 
Ami a kihozott könyveket illeti, van amit kérésre hozok ki, van amit azért, mert nekem tetszik. S olyan is van, amit csak azért hozok ki, mert nincs digitalizálva, csak kazettán van meg, s egyéni "jószolgálatként" viszem nekik cd-n. 
A MVGYOSZ hangoskönyvtárba való beiratkozás 3000 Ft éves szinten. Bárki megteheti, a vidékieknek postán kiküldik a könyvet, a visszaküldés ingyenes, mint vakok küldeménye feladható a postán. A katalógus is fenn van a neten. 
Ami a karácsonyt illeti, karácsonykor nem igazán foglalkoztam a feltöltésekkel. Mondjuk én nem szeretem a karácsonyt, de ez az egyéni magán döntésem. 
S igenis azt válaszolom, s kérdezem, te miért nem. Hogy én hány pofont és támadást kaptam amikor pl. még az elején feltöltöttem olyat, amit más sértésnek érzett, mert ő már feltöltötte (azóta ezen az ügyön már régen túlléptünk.) 
Igenis azt kérem, ha tudsz jobbat és találsz jobbat, töltsd fel. Ha van olyan regény, melyet te fontosabbnak érzel, olvasd fel. Mert szerintem így korrekt. 
Hogy miket fogok én most feltölteni: Vernét, Polcz Aline-t, Szent István intelmeit, stb. Ezeket se merném ponyvának nevezni. Ja és dolgozom egy Robert Fulghum könyvön.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Január 13)

Azért én is készülök!


----------



## nemokap (2014 Január 20)

Ááááá... Kihoztam a könyvtárból a Rejtelmes szigetet, meg a Nyolcszáz mérföld az Amazonason kazettán. Mind a kettő első, vagy második kazettája hibás. Morogni fognak a nénik a MVGYOSZ-ban. 
Nem egyszer mondták: nem az a gond, ha valaki beletöröl, mert előfordul. Hanem az, ha nem is szól. 
Múltkor a Csendes Don volt a hibás. A III. kötet sokadik kazettája. Szóltam, a következő alkalommal már meg is kaptam - cd-n.


----------



## ferinyul (2014 Január 21)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Azért én is készülök!


Tisztelt Dr Gepesz!
Tegnap letoltottem a Mechanikus London cimu opuszt. A zip kicsomagolasakor egy ilyen lett belole:
George_Mann_-_Mechanikus_London_1_-_2.zip.cpgz

Ha erre is rakattintok, akkor gyart belole egy ujabb zip-et, es igy tovabb...
Hogyan lehet ebbol a 22-es csapdajabol jol kijonni?


----------



## disabled (2014 Január 21)

Köszönöm teddyted és nemokap korrekt válaszát! Elfogadom.


----------



## disabled (2014 Január 21)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> George R.R. Martin - A kereszt és a sárkány útja


Kedves Gépész!
Mit bizonyít számodra az amerikai író fantázia könyve?
A magam részéről szívesebben vettem volna, ha André Schwarz-Bart: Igazak ivadéka – című Goncourt-díjas regényét olvastad volna fel. Érdekesebb és értékesebb, mint …. Szerintem.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Január 21)

ferinyul írta:


> Tisztelt Dr Gepesz!
> Tegnap letoltottem a Mechanikus London cimu opuszt. A zip kicsomagolasakor egy ilyen lett belole:
> George_Mann_-_Mechanikus_London_1_-_2.zip.cpgz
> 
> ...



Azt gondolom, ha a .cpgz t letörlöd, működni fog. Nekem nem jelenik meg ezért
nem tudom mi történik. Nem tudom kipróbálni.
Légyszi próbáld ki.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Január 21)

disabled írta:


> Kedves Gépész!
> Mit bizonyít számodra az amerikai író fantázia könyve?
> A magam részéről szívesebben vettem volna, ha André Schwarz-Bart: Igazak ivadéka – című Goncourt-díjas regényét olvastad volna fel. Érdekesebb és értékesebb, mint …. Szerintem.



Szándékosan nem írtam választ az előző bejegyzésedhez. Azt írtad leveled végén,
nem akarsz vitát generálni, de ha mégis lesz aki reagál és az nem a te ízlésed szerint való ( bár ezt nem írtad, de ez az értelme ) nem válaszolsz. Mégsem bírtad ki és nekem külön írtál.
Tavaly már volt egy vita itt Alive-vel amikor sokak nevében írta, hogy szerinte mit
kellene felolvasni. Akkor is és most is az a véleményem, az un színvonalas irodalmat nagyrészt felolvasták színészeink, jól vagy rosszul.
Amit nem azt majd valaki felolvassa.
De az embereknek ugyanúgy joguk van a "színvonaltalan, kommersz és ponyva" irodalom hallgatására is. Bár ez a titulus megítélés kérdése.
Ezek az írások ugyan úgy hozzá tartoznak az irodalomhoz.
Én ezt többször hangoztattam már, ez utóbbi hallgathatóvá tételét preferálom.
Úgy vélem, nem az én feladatom a közízlést befolyásolni. Amíg a magyar tv országosan legnézettebb csatornáján megint elkezdték a való világnak nevezett
förtelem sugározását és ez a legnézettebb műsorok közé tartozik, addig nem nekem kell a közízlés megváltoztatásával foglalkozni. Egyébként is én kicsi vagyok hozzá!
A levelekből amiket kapok az derül ki, hogy amit felolvasok az másnak is tetszik. És engedtessék meg nekem, hogy ezeket olvassam fel. Lehet, hogy kevesen ( nem, sokan ) vannak akik letöltik és hallgatják, van rá igény. És ez biztos!
Tarzanra és Ivanhoe-ra is.
És akiknek mindez tetszik azok között sokféle végzettséggel rendelkező ember van.
Egyébként az említett R.R.Martin könyveit érdekesnek találom és pl. ez utóbbi
A kereszt és a ...... c. könyve nem kevés gondolatot ébresztett bennem.
Speciel ezt ezért olvastam fel. De ez máshová tartozik.
Nem akarok mentegetődzni, nincs is miért, ezért egyenlőre ennyi elég.
Ha valaki akarja folytatni állok elébe.
De hozzá teszem csak ilyen "kultúrált" formában!


----------



## Kovács Erika (2014 Január 21)

disabled írta:


> Értékelem az amatőr felolvasók munkáját!
> Azt azonban nem értem, hogy a rengeteg lehetőség közül miért a kommersz, a ponyva, és a színvonaltalan művek kerülnek kiválasztásra, vagy pl. olyanok, amit már színész felolvasott. Például: Barbara Delinsky: Indián nyár, Charles Lorre (Nagy Károly) felejthető írásai, vagy Burroughs: Tarzan visszatér, Walter Scott: Ivanhoe - gyerekeknek se való, igénytelen könyvek. A Tarzan és az Ivanhoe filmen se nevezhető értékesnek, pláne felolvasva. Az Indián nyár pedig, finoman fogalmazva is: erősen „szőke hölgyes” limonádé.
> Amióta szinte csak itt lehet hozzáférni letölthető hangoskönyvekhez, azóta óriásira nőtt a felolvasók és a feltöltők felelőssége az ügyben, hogy az emberek milyen színvonalú és milyen irodalmi értékű művekkel találkoznak. Miért nem klasszikus szerzőktől olvasnak fel azok, akik rászánják erre az időt? Egyetlen amatőr felolvasó se választotta például Franz Kafka, Stefan Zweig, Szomory Dezső, Pap Károly, Németh László, stb. valamely művét. Pedig biztosan sokan örülnének a klasszikusok kevésbé ismert novelláinak, regényeinek. Leszögezem, hogy én nyomtatott könyveket is olvasok, saját kedvemre válogatok, tehát nem magam miatt hiányolom az irodalmi értékű, színvonalas művek felolvasását! Azok miatt, akiknek nincs ideje, módja papír alapú könyveket olvasni.
> Avval is furcsa volt szembesülni, hogy karácsony előtt csak teddyted tett fel két rövidke novellát. Senki másnak nem jutott eszébe karácsonyi művel készülni. Nemokap???? Karácsony???
> ...


Én azt gondolom, hogy ha valaki felolvas egy könyvet és közkincsé teszi, annak szíve és joga, hogy eldöntse, mi az amit szívesen olvas, és mi az amit a felolvasás kapcsán másokkal is meg akar osztani. Hogy mi a ponyva, és mi az ami értékes, érdeklődére számot tartó, azt hiszem, hogy a mai világunkban elég nehezen definiálható. Gépész ízlése, és érdeklődési köre nem azonos a sajátoméval. Nem tartozom a felolvasásainak rendszeres letöltői körébe. Ettől függetlenül azt gondolom, hogy minden olyan felolvasása, ami neki örömöt szerzett, a fáradozása, hogy ezt másokkal megossza dicséretes és elismerendő. Ha valaki ezen túl bármit szeretne tőle hallani, azt a kérőktől elvárható "alázattal" tegye meg felé (bár tudom, hogy sem Gépész, sem Teddy nem igényli ezt. csak jobb kifejezést nem találtam). Kritikának egy önkéntesen végzett munkánál helye nincs. Kérni lehet csupán. A te hozzászólásod nem kérés véleményem szerint. Az értékrended, miszerint valami értékes, avagy sem, nem meghatározó. Engedd meg, hogy olyanokat olvassanak fel a barátaink, amikben kedvüket lelik, amik szerintük értékesek, és ezzel egyidejűleg az értékrendjükkel azonosulni tudók örömüket leljék ezekben az "amatőr" hangoskönyvekben. Lásd a törekvést a feltöltőkben, ami nem más, mint megosztani valamilyen irodalmi művet másokkal, amit más még nem tett meg, legalábbis nem bárki számára elérhető módon. Szerintem ez mindannyiuktól (Gépész, Teddy, és Ném, stb...) egy önzetlen gesztus.


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 29)

Barbara Delinsky - Indián nyár
Könyvét én is kiemelem
Még most tartok a közepén
De én nem a disabled által említett"amit már színész felolvasott" változatával találtam magam szembe
HanemQQCS842 igencsak jó felolvasásával(pedig Ő nem hivatásos)
Még nem tudok egyetérteni azzal a mondattal:"Az Indián nyár pedig, finoman fogalmazva is: erősen „szőke hölgyes” limonádé."
Én egyáltalán nem bírom a női regényeket
Ennek van egy árnyalatnyi olyan íze
De még úgy látom annál több
Kovács Erikával nem értek egyet kritika mindent illethet.Még az amatőröket is
Jól néznénk már ki ha meg se véleményezhetné senki amit hall
Aki nyilvánosság elé lép azt mások figyelik és értékelik
A közszerepléssel együtt jár a köz vélekedése


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Január 29)

Rosszul tetszett értelmezni Erika írását. Meg disabled-ét is.
Nem a felolvasáról írt véleményt disabled hanem a felolvasott könyvvel nem értett egyet.
Az általa felállított értékrendet kérte számon.
Erre válaszolta Erika, hogy a felolvasó dönti el mit tár a hallgató elé.
Figyelmesebb olvasással elejét lehet venni a félreértésnek!


----------



## disabled (2014 Január 30)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szándékosan nem írtam választ az előző bejegyzésedhez. Azt írtad leveled végén,
> nem akarsz vitát generálni, de ha mégis lesz aki reagál és az nem a te ízlésed szerint való ( bár ezt nem írtad, de ez az értelme ) nem válaszolsz. Mégsem bírtad ki és nekem külön írtál.


Hangsúlyozom, kizárólag a kiemelt részre reagálok.
A figyelmetlen olvasásnál nagyobb baj az, ha önhatalmúlag olyasmit magyarázol bele a fogalmazásomba, és ezt közzé is teszed, ami se leírva nem volt, se pedig nem úgy gondoltam! Ez nem üti meg az „ilyen kultúrált formát”, amit te másoktól elvársz! Ne tartalomelemzést írj, hanem választ!
Kikérem magamnak ezt a megállapításodat: „de ha mégis lesz, aki reagál és az nem a te ízlésed szerint való, nem válaszolsz.” NEM EZ AZ ÉRTELME! Mindenki más megértette – rajtad kívül. Olvasd el még egyszer azt, amit leírtam – hátha segít!

Szavaiddal élve: kibírtam. Pontosabban: betartottam azt, amit írtam, és nem göngyölítettem tovább a felvetésemet. Mindössze annyit reagáltam, hogy elfogadom teddy és nemo válaszát. A tiéd kiemelt részét viszont nem lehet elfogadni, mert önkényesen belemagyaráztál olyat, ami nincs, és összefüggésbe hoztad az előző hozzászólásomat a neked címzettel, holott a kettőnek nincs köze egymáshoz! Pontosan azért írtam neked külön, mert külön téma. És azért tettem fel a kérdésemet, mert valóban érdekelt volna, hogy: mit bizonyít számodra az amerikai író fantázia könyve. De nem erre válaszoltál! Ha ezt tetted volna, akkor jelen írásom a műről szólt volna.


----------



## disabled (2014 Január 30)

Kovács Erika írta:


> Lásd a törekvést a feltöltőkben …


Válaszom az első mondatom: „Értékelem az amatőr felolvasók munkáját!” Kedves Kovács Erika, ez valahogy elkerülte a figyelmét!


Kovács Erika írta:


> Kritikának egy önkéntesen végzett munkánál helye nincs. Kérni lehet csupán. A te hozzászólásod nem kérés véleményem szerint.


Schwarz-Bart: Igazak ivadéka nem kérés volt a Doktor Úr felé, hanem megállapítás. Mint ahogyan az is, hogy: „érdekesebb és értékesebb, mint ….”. Hozzátettem, hogy: szerintem – ami azt jelenti, hogy ez az én véleményem.

Egyébiránt kritikának is van helye. Viszont én a felolvasás minőségéről szót sem ejtettem. És nem az
általam felállított értékrendet kértem számon – mint ahogyan a Doktor Úr félremagyarázta – hanem a méltatlanul mellőzött klasszikus szerzőlet.


----------



## most (2014 Január 30)

Egyébiránt kritikának is van helye..... Nem nincs... ha az nem a műről szól,
hanem a kiválasztásáról vagy a olvasás minőségéről a feltöltés tárhelyéről,
a csomagolás mikénjéről stb tehát arról amit önmaga végzett....
amúgy meg ki által méltatlan? mellőzött? - ezzel a választását kritizálod
ez szivességböl teszi... érted? ...ő nem érted él...csak veled örülne,
már ha tudnál örüli annak amit megoszt veled...
h mit magyaráz félre-bele ... bármit!- ha reklamálsz ... jogtalan
(gyere kaphatsz egy szelet kenyeret...
te meg ...kalácsod miért nincs az is péktermék?)


----------



## nemokap (2014 Február 3)

Egy kicsit más, csepp segítséget szeretnék kérni. Ha van itt valaki, aki az USÁ-ból olvassa ezt a fórumot, írjon rám. Áprilisban kiköltözünk a feleségemmel, s pár apró információra lenne szükségem.


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Február 3)

Sziasztok!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni a következők miatt: a hangoskönyveket egy idősebb rokonom részére rw cd-re írom. Sajnos csak olyan lejátszója van ami, csak az audio cd-t tudja lejátszani. Ezt még meg is tudom oldani, a cd író program átalakítja a megfelelő formátumba. A baj az, hogy akármekkora is a cd (vagy próbáltam már dvd-vel is) befogadóképessége, nem enged többet mint 8o percnyit írni rá. Több olyan h.könyv is van amiben ennél sokkal hossszabb fejezetek vannak, pedig nagyon szeretné meghallgatni azokat is. (anyagi okok miatt nem jöhet szóba, hogy vegyen más típusú lejátszót) Én mint hozzá nem értő, csak egy sima számítógéppel rendelkező, házilag meg tudom oldani, hogy a túl nagy fejezeteket eldaraboljam? 
Előre is köszönöm annak, aki esetleg tud segíteni.
zsnbm


----------



## disabled (2014 Február 3)

nemokap írta:


> Egy kicsit más, csepp segítséget szeretnék kérni. Ha van itt valaki, aki az USÁ-ból olvassa ezt a fórumot, írjon rám. Áprilisban kiköltözünk a feleségemmel, s pár apró információra lenne szükségem.


 
Jól teszitek! Nagyszerű döntés! Sok sikert kívánok!


----------



## disabled (2014 Február 3)

nemokap írta:


> Farkas Vladimir: Nincs mentség
> A feltöltő megjegyzése: Ez a könyv az a ritka eset, amit annak ellenére teszek fel, hogy a felolvasás - legalábbis az én ízlésemnek - nem felelt meg. Ellenben nagyon érdekes kordokumentum, megérdemelné, hogy valaki jobb minőségben dolgozza fel.


Kedves nemokap!
Külön köszönöm ezt a könyvet! Annak ellenére megköszönöm, hogy én olvastam a nyomtatott változatot. Borítékolható, hogy senki sem fogja jobb minőségben feldolgozni, mert a tartalma darázsfészek. Már az is, hogy közzétetted. Bizony hogy kordokumentum! De még milyen! : - ))


----------



## nemokap (2014 Február 3)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni a következők miatt: a hangoskönyveket egy idősebb rokonom részére rw cd-re írom. Sajnos csak olyan lejátszója van ami, csak az audio cd-t tudja lejátszani. Ezt még meg is tudom oldani, a cd író program átalakítja a megfelelő formátumba. A baj az, hogy akármekkora is a cd (vagy próbáltam már dvd-vel is) befogadóképessége, nem enged többet mint 8o percnyit írni rá. Több olyan h.könyv is van amiben ennél sokkal hossszabb fejezetek vannak, pedig nagyon szeretné meghallgatni azokat is. (anyagi okok miatt nem jöhet szóba, hogy vegyen más típusú lejátszót) Én mint hozzá nem értő, csak egy sima számítógéppel rendelkező, házilag meg tudom oldani, hogy a túl nagy fejezeteket eldaraboljam?
> Előre is köszönöm annak, aki esetleg tud segíteni.
> zsnbm


Ne alakítsd át hang-cd-nek, hanem mint adat cd írd ki.


----------



## teddyted (2014 Február 3)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni a következők miatt: a hangoskönyveket egy idősebb rokonom részére rw cd-re írom. Sajnos csak olyan lejátszója van ami, csak az audio cd-t tudja lejátszani. Ezt még meg is tudom oldani, a cd író program átalakítja a megfelelő formátumba. A baj az, hogy akármekkora is a cd (vagy próbáltam már dvd-vel is) befogadóképessége, nem enged többet mint 8o percnyit írni rá. Több olyan h.könyv is van amiben ennél sokkal hossszabb fejezetek vannak, pedig nagyon szeretné meghallgatni azokat is. (anyagi okok miatt nem jöhet szóba, hogy vegyen más típusú lejátszót) Én mint hozzá nem értő, csak egy sima számítógéppel rendelkező, házilag meg tudom oldani, hogy a túl nagy fejezeteket eldaraboljam?
> Előre is köszönöm annak, aki esetleg tud segíteni.
> zsnbm


 
Ha adatként írod ki, audióval nem fogja lejátszani.... Sajnos a CD-k esetén a szabvány 80 perc (gyakorlatban inkább 75-78) nem írható túl, mert ha még egyes programok túl is írnának, a lejátszó nem fogadja majd. Én az egyetlen megoldást egy nagyon egyszerű olcsó mp3 lejátszóban látnám, ezek többnyire ki is hangosíthatók, de mindegyiknek van fülhallgatója is. Manapság tényleg alig pár ezer forintért lehet ilyet kapni, ha akár csak egy-két Giga kapacitásút vesztek is, arra szinte bármilyen hangoskönyvet rá tudsz számítógépről tölteni Mp3 formátumban, nem kell állandóan CD-t írni sem.

Például itt egy - ez 2000MB anyagot tud egyszerre kezelni, és 2000Ft, de ott a többi is, leírással - ilyen árfekvéssel találsz már és ez évekig végleges megoldás a hangoskönyvekhez. http://www.olcsobbat.hu/szorakoztat...3_lejatszok/?gclid=CP-SscLNsLwCFSTmwgodhiMAJg


----------



## P.Éva (2014 Február 3)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítséget szeretnék...
> ... Én mint hozzá nem értő, csak egy sima számítógéppel rendelkező, házilag meg tudom oldani, hogy a túl nagy fejezeteket eldaraboljam?
> Előre is köszönöm annak, aki esetleg tud segíteni.
> zsnbm



Több olyan program is van, amivel ezt megteheted, keress rá az " mp3 cut" vagy/és "mp3 split" szavakra és válaszd ki a neked kényelmeset.
Ha emlékeim nem csalnak az alábbi könnyen kezelhető és biztosan ingyenes, magyar, teljes értékű:
[HIDE]http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/mp3directcut-free-v2-11--magyar--EK10.html[/HIDE]


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Február 3)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek köszönöm a segítséget.
zsnbm


----------



## Kovács Erika (2014 Február 4)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni a következők miatt: a hangoskönyveket egy idősebb rokonom részére rw cd-re írom. Sajnos csak olyan lejátszója van ami, csak az audio cd-t tudja lejátszani. Ezt még meg is tudom oldani, a cd író program átalakítja a megfelelő formátumba. A baj az, hogy akármekkora is a cd (vagy próbáltam már dvd-vel is) befogadóképessége, nem enged többet mint 8o percnyit írni rá. Több olyan h.könyv is van amiben ennél sokkal hossszabb fejezetek vannak, pedig nagyon szeretné meghallgatni azokat is. (anyagi okok miatt nem jöhet szóba, hogy vegyen más típusú lejátszót) Én mint hozzá nem értő, csak egy sima számítógéppel rendelkező, házilag meg tudom oldani, hogy a túl nagy fejezeteket eldaraboljam?
> Előre is köszönöm annak, aki esetleg tud segíteni.
> zsnbm



Ha az audio cd íráshoz szükséges nyersanyag (30-40 ft/lemez) árát vesszük figyelembe, és a ráfordított energiát, hogy darabolt az mp3-akat, azt tudom javasolni, hogy akár használtan vegyetek egy olyan - akár rádiós - lejátszót, ami felismeri a lemezre kiírt mp3-at. Akár alkalmas lehet erre egy - már megunt, és okos telefonra lecserélt - régi telefon is, amiben van 1 GB-nyi tárhely. Csak egy füles kell hozzá, és hosszú távon, viszonylag egyszerűen segítheted hanganyaggal az idős rokonodat.


----------



## teddyted (2014 Február 6)

"Van-e magasabb szempont kultúrában, mint a nézettség?... "

Azt hiszem, valamit tisztázni kellene. Nemo is, Gépész is, magam is diplomás emberek vagyunk. Mindhárman a "régi garnitúra" részei, tehát nem Ecserin vett papírokkal, Mi még komolyan vettük a dolgunkat valamikor, mint ilyen, szerintem a többiek nevében is mondhatom: elég komoly műveltséggel, olvasottsággal - mint olyan, összehasonlítási alapokkal rendelkezünk. A kérdésedre természetesen megvan a válasz, persze, hogy van. Azonban ez továbbra sem Nepművelési Ágazat - bár az is.

(akkor zárójelben a népművelésről. Igaz, nem gúnyosan kell az ilyesmit értelmezni. Nem is azt tettem. Én ugyanis dolgoztam népművelési területen is, elég sokat. És mint a többiek, én is próbálok elég sokat segíteni embereknek, vakoknak, időseknek, rászorulóknak is - beleértve a vidéki kisiskolát, az irodalmi és egyéb értékek mentését, átadását, sok minden szervezését, egyebek. Tudom, miről beszélek, és tudom, mit jelent a fogalom. Épp ezért használtam.)

Külön kérdés, hogy valami csak szórakoztat-e és nincs benne semmi - ilyen ugyanis nemigen létezik. Szórakoztatni is nagyon sokféleképpen lehet: színvonalas módon, ripacskodva, erőlködve, haknizva, stb. Amiket mi idehozunk, azért nem jellemzően a legalja. Ezeket az írásokat az emberek évtizedeken keresztül olvasták és nem felejtették el - ennek is van oka. Külön világ, ami ad valamit - ha mást nem egy képzelt illuziót, beleélhetőséget. Nem sok, a nagy irodalmi ámulathoz képest, azonban mégis létezik. (Mint ahogy a Harry Potter világa is irodalmiatlan limonádénak titulálható - mégis millióknak ad egy álomlehetőséget, meg még egyebeket a gyerekek olvasásától sok mindenig.) Szóval azért teljes lemonádét nem szolgálunk fel lehetőleg.

Nemo konzekvensen dolgozik, viszonylag ritkán olvas fel maga (sajnos, pedig jó benne, QQCS-hoz hasonlóan). Tematikusan válogat abból, ami rendelkezésre áll. Ez köszönetre méltó, helyes és jó - azonban nem ugyanaz, mint kiválogatni az új anyagot. Gépész is tematikusan dolgozik, egy olyan területet kiválasztva, ami pregnánsan érdeklődésre tart számot. Én meg hát csak úgy összevissza.... (Na jó. Szóval ha megnézed az anyagaimat, van benne logika, legfeljebb nem látod át.) Hivatástudat - bizonyára az is van. maradjunk ennyiben. Csendesen megjegyzem: nem kellene átgondolatlanul véleményt formálni és odacsapni - hátha mégsem úgy van.

Mint ahogy az is billeg, hogy egy közösségi megosztó oldalon, ahol az emberek hordják be az anyagot, simán kommerszezünk, vagy mély irodalmazunk. Mint ahogy a Győzikés összehasonlítás is felettébb billeg-ballag, sehogy nem illik ide. Miért is? Egyrészt ez nem tv, főleg nem kereskedelmi tv. Nem összehasonlítható. Másfelől előbb igyekeztem elmagyarázni: elsősorban nem a hallgatottság határozza meg a mű kiválasztását, bár az is van benne. (Tudod, az ember nem szeret teljesen feleslegesen, magában beszélni egy mikrofonnak azért, hogy a kutyának n kelljen. Bizony ilyen is van, de nem ez a meghatározó. Ha ez lenne, nem készült volna el pl cca nekem a fele anyagom. )

Mi több a kommersznél? ... Tudod, valami olyan érzésem van téged olvasva, mintha mi semmi mást nem hoznánk ide, csak kizárólag valami rakás hatodrangú vackot - kivéve persze a tematikus választásokat. Na ezt azért nem kellene... Egyébként meg most magyarázni és magyarázkodni kellene, mint akit rajtakaptak valami desznyóságon? Valahol megállhatnánk azért a dolgokkal. Ha nem látod át az értékeket is, amit idehozunk, ha nem érted meg, mi mozgatja azt, hogy ezt csináljuk, (bizonyára lehetne másképp és Nagy Mély Irodalommal tűzdeltebben is), ha nem érted meg, miért fontos olyasmit adni a hallgatónak, amit időnként vár, ha nem látod át, hogy mi nem kereszteslovagi küldetésben vagyunk itt, hanem azért, hogy sok elérhetetlen és elfelejtett, vagy még nem is ismert dologra felhívjuk a figyelmet, hogy értéket mentsünk és adjunk (tetszik vagy sem, bizony értéket is, nem keveset) és igen, e mellett még szórakoztassunk is - akkor passz. Tartsd kommersznek, kritizáld és fanyalogj bátran. Ám elötte nem árt átgondolnod, mit is írsz le.

(még egy beszúrt gondolat - és elnézést a hosszú hszért. Ha valaki pár anyagot készít évente - vagy azért igyekszik elég sokat adni, ki hogyan kész és képes rá, nem összehasonlítható a dolog. Néhány erősen leválasztott anyag kontra sokkal, ami sokféle... Gondolod, hogy korrekt és értelmes öszehasonlítás?)
Sajnálom, ez van.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Február 6)

Körülbelül ezt írtam le néhány sorral ezelőtt, csak rövidebben.
Köszönöm Teddy, szívemből szóltál.
De, hogy leveled végét kiemeljem és még egyszer megkérdezzem: 
miért is kell azért magyarázkodni mert azt olvastuk fel amit?


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 6)

Teddy tényleg hosszú a válaszod nem egyszerű részleteiben válaszolni
Néhány dologra azt mondod billeg
Én arra várnám a választ mi több annál ha csak szórakoztat
Mert, csak van több is
Erről te írj
Én csak azt tudom mondani: legyen üzenete
Bármilyen műfajnak,kell legyen régies szóval mondva tanulsága
Kell lennie fontos kérdésekkel való foglalkozása. És legyen jellemábrázoló mélysége
Éppen a fentiek vannak meg az Indián nyár c. könyvben ezért nem limonádé
Mert nem csak szórakoztat üzenete és tanulsága van és remek karakterek benne
Olyan mélységig kibontva hogy az már remek
Ezek a jellemzők megvannak bizonyos Sci-Fi íróknál is Zsoldos Péter Viking triológia
Megvan Wass Albertnél is, megvan Fekete Istvánnál is
Megvan a népmeséknél is
De Rejtőnél is megvan egy csomó dolog ezekből
Mivel több Rejtő Mint a többi légiós író?
Rejtő igen kiemelkedő könyve a A Néma Revolverek Városa
Vagyis Ő is azokat az általam leírt találgatott jellemzőket tudta írásaiban megalkotni
De tudja-e Rice Burroughs ?
Győzike példája hasonlítható bár az vizuális
De e kereslet (nézettség) példájaként hasonlítható
Mint értékmérő-e a kereslet



> De, hogy leveled végét kiemeljem és még egyszer megkérdezzem:
> miért is kell azért magyarázkodni mert azt olvastuk fel amit?


Egyikőtök se értse félre
Itt nem arra tettem fel a kérdést hogy magyarázkodjon bárki is
A személyeskedést a válaszoknáll kerülje mindenki(diploma..,nem értesz hozzá, stb)
Ez a dumcsi oldal nem?
A kérdés disabledtől indult
Én továbbvittem megvitatásra, mert a gondolat érdekelt
Hogy mi a kommersz, vagy ponyva vagy limonádé
No még nézzük _Agatha Christie_-t Ő nála szintén megtalálhatóak azok a pluszok ami nem csupán a szórakoztatás Ott is kidolgozott karakterek vannak
Semmiben nem felületes


----------



## nemokap (2014 Február 6)

Ha nem lennék ma fáradt és morgós, akkor azt kérdezném csendben, minek kell magyarázkodni? Mivel fáradt vagyok és morgós, s kettős fronthatás is van, azt kérdezem, minek kell magyarázkodni?
Teddy igencsak jól írta le. Mindenki azt olvassa fel, ami őt érdekli. Szívesen olvasnék fel, pl Wass Albertet, de kövezzen meg aki akar, az Előhang c. versén kívül nem szeretem, mint írót. Nem azért, mert nem jó író. Biztosan. De nekem nem tetszik. Ennyi.
Most amit elkezdtem felolvasni, Michael Baier: Testestől-lelkestől c. könyve. Ismeri bárki is? Kötve hiszem. Valamikor egy filmsorozat volt, én nagyon szerettem, s végre a kezembe jutott a könyv. Értékes? Nekem az. Másnak lehet, hogy dögunalmas szirup lesz.
Hetente-kéthetente besétálok a MVGYOSZ hangoskönyvtárba (könnyű nekem, itt élek Bp mellett.), s előtte való nap a katalógust "nyálazva" kitalálom mit is hozzak ki. Mit hozok ki? Ami érdekel, vagy tetszik.
Mondjuk ez a lehetőség nem soká fog fenn állni, mert március végén huss, felpattanunk a madárra, s irány Philadelphia. De oda viszem a mikrofonom, s mivel az első három hónapban biztosan nem vállalhatok munkát, mindent megteszek, hogy elfoglaljam magam.
Nem vagyok jó felolvasó. Van egy kis beszédhibám, néha hangsúlyozási gondjaim is vannak. Nem is merném Teddyhez, vagy pláne Gépészhez mérni magam, mert az ő felolvasásaikat élvezem.
Mitől több Rejtő, mint mondjuk C. Lorre? Semmitől. Csak annyitól, hogy ő Rejtő Jenő. C. Lorre, meg C. Lorre.
Én, meg én. S majd egyszer, amikor nekiesek, s felolvasom a saját egy-két könyvemet, akkor is meg lehet kérdezni, mitől több, vagy kevesebb. Talán annyitól, hogy Teddy, Gépész, QQ, boldogult Amortours vette a bátorságot, s odaadta magát másoknak.

Ui.: Azért amióta első könyvet amikor elkezdtem felolvasni, tavaly júliustól, 12 könyvet fejeztem be. Azért nem olyan kevés az.  Fiatal házasként, meg munkásemberként pláne. 

Ui2.: Bocsánat visszafelé olvasok: Nem vagyok lelkész. Csak teológus.


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

Nemokap fáradt vagy
Mert nem arról írok ,mit olvasson fel bárki!
Azt más vetette fel
Hanem azt kérdezem mi több egy könyvben hogy ne legyen kommersz és "csak" szórakoztató
Érdekes hogy azt a kérdést ragadja ki minden felolvasó amit nem is én tettem fel
-----------------
Mitől több Rejtő? Az egyedi humorától, a szereplői karaktereitől.A regényei üzeneteitől
Akár mennyire is ismétlődőek figurái.Könyvei nem igen maradnak _üzenet és idea_ nélküliek
Éppen ezektől több Ő, a kommersz" csak" szórakoztató könyvektől
Van mindég egy mélyebb síkja is a könyveinek
A nem kommersz könyvek, ezzel legyenek *többek* mint egy sima szórakoztatás
A Wass Albert általam olvasott könyvei - Black Hammock, -A funtineli boszorkány tele ideával
"kiknek lelke olyan világ után sóvárog, melyet Isten teremtett és az ember még nem tett tönkre."
Tartalmazza Tamási Áron - Ábel a rengetegben is azt a pluszt, ami ideaként fontos
És amiket te is hoztál könyveket azok is hordoznak tanulságot, életszemléletet.
Szerintem nagyon fontos még a mai világban is. Főleg a maiban, látott sok rossz mellett
Hogy hordozzon egy könyv példaképet eszményt
Vannak fontos szavak hűség,barátság, kitartás, az igazságba vetett hit,hazaszeret rokonszenv a gyengék iránt
A klasszikusaink ilyennel adnak többet
A bűnügyi könyvekben is megtalálható
Megtalálható a Viking trilógiában
Valamennyi belőlük megtalálható a_ Harry Potter_ könyvekben is
De ott van az Indián Nyár c. könyvben: küzdés,barátság, családi kötelékek,elkötelezettség,hűség
Ez hiányzik az öncélú "csak" szórakoztató könyvekből
Néha az alantas igények ösztönök kielégítése csupán a cél az eladhatóság reményében
Talán példának a horrort mondanám
Hallgattam -Állatorvosi pályám kezdetén.c könyvet egyáltalán nem sekélyes könyv
Nem egyedüli célja a szórakoztatás,Benne, van üzenet: kitartás, szakmai odaadás, nehéz sorsú emberek tisztelete, szeretete, állatok szeretete, emberi kapcsolatok furcsaságai
Tele van ideával, úgy megírva hogy nem érzik tanmesének
Szórakoztat és ideát ad át
John Steinbeck Egerek és emberek olyan üzenetekkel van tele amiket leírtam
Nem "csak" szórakoztat nem "csak" kikapcsol
Minél rosszabb a világ annál inkább kell a könyv és legyen benne plusz anélkül hogy tanmesének hatna
Számomra Fekete István a legjobb gyermekmese író
Mert nem is gyermekmeséket írt, felnőtt fejjel is rengeteg követendő eszményt hordoz
Nem mellesleg:"kiknek lelke olyan világ után sóvárog, melyet Isten teremtett és az ember még nem tett tönkre."
Pont a mai mocskos világban fontosabbak mint valaha
Ahol a pénz felülír mindent! Hitet, önzetlenséget,barátságot,eszméletlen jó karakterek vannak benne egy gólyamesében,vagy a HÚ-ban
De főleg Miska a szamár és Ágnes a falusi házvezető özvegyasszony
Több kell hogy legyen egy könyv a "csak"-nál
Vagy nem?


----------



## teddyted (2014 Február 7)

A régi vicc: - Mondd, miért váltál el a nejedtől? Okos, kedves, gyönyörű, fiatal... - Te, látod rajtam ezt a cipőt? Kézi varrás, bőrtalpú, elegáns, szép - és mondd, azt is tudod, hogy nekem hol szorít?

Bármilyen munka - legyen az alkotás, írás, akár hangoskönyv is - befejezetté válik, ha magad annak érzed és kiadod a kezedből. Te magad elvégezted vele a dolgod, értelmezted és átérezted a lényegét vagy szépségét. Ezzel azonban még a mű nincs kész - azt majd a befogadó szubjektuma teszi teljessé.

Az értékét azonban soha nem a készítője, hanem a befogadója határozza meg. Mindenki saját maga fejezi be az alkotási folyamatot a befogadással. Vannak általános szempontok, ami alapján az emberek előzetesen válogatnak vagy megítélnek. Utána viszont már mindenki egyedi módon dönt arról, hogy számára pontosan mit is ad vagy jelent valami. Ami neked értéktelen, használhatatlan - másnak értékes vagy használható, és viszont.

Marcus Aurelius már 2000 évvel ezelött megfogalmazta: " ... A dolgokat elfogadni tudni annyi, mint helyesen értelmezni. Ha ezt megértetted, semmi felett nem kell bánkódnod: az út a te utad, a természet mérte rád - neked csak járnod kell rajta. ... "


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

Válaszom Wass Albert Astor története végéről idézet:


> kiknek lelke olyan világ után sóvárog, melyet Isten teremtett és az ember még nem tett tönkre.


És
A csalhatatlan ösztön az embernél
megbicsaklik, és a józan ősi gondolatok az emberre nem
érvényesek. Sose tudni, mit gondol, sose tudni, mit tesz, és azt
teszi-e, amit gondol, vagy azt gondolja-e, amit tesz.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Február 20)

Gépész mester, engedd meg, hogy itt a nyilvánosság klaviatúráján is megköszönjem a Csontváz kis hibával c. opuszt. Régi, kedves könyvem, s - amennyit eddig belehallgattam - pont a te hangodra találták ki. 
Köszönöm, hogy kérésre ilyen gyorsan megcsináltad...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Február 21)

Zavarba hozol!
Remélem a végén is ezt gondolod.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Február 22)

Folyamatosan hallgatom, s ami a zsenialitását jelenti, hogy kedvenc egyetlen nejem átjött a dolgozóból, s leült mellém, s visítva kuncog...  Na ez a nagy szó, mert ő nem igazán hangoskönyves, sőt.


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Február 23)

nemokap írta:


> Gépész mester, engedd meg, hogy itt a nyilvánosság klaviatúráján is megköszönjem a Csontváz kis hibával c. opuszt. Régi, kedves könyvem, s - amennyit eddig belehallgattam - pont a te hangodra találták ki.
> Köszönöm, hogy kérésre ilyen gyorsan megcsináltad...



Az ember kíváncsi, letöltöttem, mert írtál róla.
Valóban nagyszerű felolvasás! Köszönet érte!

Magdi Boszi


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

nemokap írta:


> Kolonel barátunkban felmerült egy jó kérdés, s azóta ezen töprengek. Van több olyan MVGYOSZ-os hangoskönyve neki is, nekem is, ahol egy-egy kazetta gyári hibásan hiányzik, lényegileg nem, vagy csak nagyon nehezen beszerezhető. Vajon melyik az értelmesebb:
> 1. A könyvet félretenni?
> 2. Amatőr (esetleg más nemű) felolvasással pótolni a hiányzó oldalt?
> 
> Szerintetek?


Így jártam a Viking visszatér c könyvel hiányzott a 21. de mindenütt!!
Kénytelen voltam gépi felolvasással megcsinálni persze eltérő hang
Lantos István hangját QQCS tudná pótolni(mély) de ez van.
Rákényszerültem a gépi felolvasásra


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

Kolonel0708 írta:


> Ami még esetenként gond, hogy van olyan könyv amit nem tudtam (analóg formában papíron  ) fellelni. Ilyen a Pap Laciról szóló, "Kő András - Papp Laci" egy teljes első kazettányi anyag hiányzik beőle.
> 
> A héten átnézem őket, és megpróbálom tisztázni a hiányokat, meg keresek doc vagy pdf formátumú könyvez hozzá.
> 
> Megbeszéljük.


Kő András - Papp Laci ha ez kell?
10 oldal. Nem értem mert a papírkönyv az 175 oldal
az eredeti könyv tele van képekkel talán azért fért el 10 oldalon a pdf
* Kő András-Papp Laci*


----------



## nemokap (2014 Február 24)

tornando írta:


> Kő András - Papp Laci ha ez kell?
> 10 oldal. Nem értem mert a papírkönyv az 175 oldal
> az eredeti könyv tele van képekkel talán azért fért el 10 oldalon a pdf
> * Kő András-Papp Laci*



Ezen már elég régen túl vagyunk. A kiegészítés és a hangoskönyv már fenn van az oldalon.


----------



## disabled (2014 Február 24)

angel1208 írta:


> Szilvási Lajos – A néma
> „… a nyolcvanas évek magyar társadalmának erkölcsi felfogásáról és a devianciákról való nézeteit ….”


Szilvási Lajos (1932. – 1996.) 64 évet élt.
Magyarországon 1949–1956 a Rákosi-korszak. Szilvási tehát a Rákosi diktatúrában szocializálódott, és a rövid Nagy Imre kormány, illetve az 1956-os események után pedig Kádár diktatúráját szolgálta ki.
Milyen erkölcsi felfogás volt ezekben az időkben?
Az AVH-sok? A pufajkások? A besúgók? A kommunista hősök? A szocialista tervgazdálkodásban hősiesen helyt álló munkások? Szemben elrettentő példaképpen a deviánsok, akiket a kádári „erkölcs” üldözött: a nem párttagok, a kulákok, a beszolgáltatást megtagadó népköztársaság ellensége parasztemberek, a kommunista elveket megtagadó keresztények, a kizsákmányoló kapitalistákhoz szökő disszidensek, stb.

Ezek voltak a magyar társadalom „erkölcsi” felfogásai.
Meg az, hogy a fuj kapitalista nyugatra tilos volt utazni. Igaz, „csak” a közembereknek. A nagyon illetékes elvtársak, a pártfunkcik mehettek. Sőt, szöktek – saját elvtársaik elől! /Valamiért egyikük se Kubába, vagy Észak-Koreába szökött : - ))/

Szilvási az egész életét annak rendelte alá, hogy hű kiszolgálója legyen a velejéig aljas kommunista pártnak, a diktatúrának. Regényei a hatvanas évek közepétől a Kádár János pártpolitikájával egyenesen arányosan változott. A kommunista pártvezetők reformot hirdettek meg, ami abból állt, hogy „tanulva” a múltból, Rákosi személyi kultuszt építő politikáját bírálni kellett, és építő, marxista nézetet kell hangsúlyozni. Ez az irány az irodalom területére fokozatosan érvényes volt, tekintve, hogy akkor még nem volt TV (1956-ban indult el a nullszériás TV készülék gyártása, és KB 15 néző volt. Évekkel később a nézőszám nőtt, de a TV adásokat is a PÁRT engedélyezte.). Internet meg főleg nem volt, így sokkal nagyobb szerepe volt az írott, nyomtatott sajtónak, könyvnek és a rádiónak, amelyek a PÁRT által engedélyezett írók műveit terjeszthette. Olyan hullám indult az irodalomban, mely emészthető módon, közérthetően fogalmazza meg a mindennapi életnek a problémáit, jellegzetességeit. Vagyis a Rákosi rendszerben lebutított tömegnek egységesen szürke, minden jellemző vonástól mentes szövegekkel, szegényes párbeszédekkel, igénytelen stílussal, egyszerű nyelvi megformálással kellett írni. Ezt az elvárást Szilvási Lajos túlteljesítette. Így lehetett csak
az erudíció teljes hiányával rendelkező olvasót az írott anyag befolyása alá vonni, így maradt meg a tanulatlan olvasóban a történet, és így nem vette észre a történelemhamisítást, és hogy a pártideológia be van csempészve a tudatába.
Az építő, marxista nézetekkel a szocializmus magasabbrendűségét kellett hirdetni. Tudatosítani kellett a PÁRT vezető szerepét. Azt a szemléletet kellett terjeszteni, hogy az élet értelme a másokért való cselekvés, az egyéni élet nem számít, mindent a PÁRT érdekeinek kell alárendelni. Úgy kellett a sorskérdéseket beállítani, hogy az egyén ne foglalkozzon a társadalmi problémákkal, azt majd a PÁRT megoldja. A Szilvási regények tökéletesen megfeleltek a PÁRT utasításának. Néhány évvel az 1956-os forradalom után a hőzöngő, lázadozó ember veszélyt jelentett a kádári diktatúrára. Az íróknak feladata volt az is, hogy lecsendesítse, mindenbe benyugvóvá, tegye a tömeget, és a regényalakokon keresztül mutassa meg, milyen büntetés jár a renitenskedőknek. Minden Szilvási regénynek ez a tanulsága.

A kádári időkben a pártpolitikának megvoltak saját felkarolt művészei, akik hajlandóak voltak banális témájú műveket alkotni, hiszen ez volt az írók számára a szereplés, az érvényesülés egyetlen módja. Eklatáns példa erre Szilvási is. Vele is ugyanaz történt, mint a többi bértolnokkal - ezek a hivatásos alkotók olyan gyorsan tűntek el, ahogyan felemelkedtek. Például: Sós György (1927.- 1993.), Berkesi András (1919.- 1997.), aki besúgó, ÁVH tiszt volt, Galgóczi Erzsébet (1930.-1989.), Raffai Sarolta (1930. – 1989.) – és persze Szilvási Lajos, meg még néhányan, akikre már senki sem emlékszik – vagy nem tudják róluk, hogy a diktatúra bértollnokai voltak.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Február 25)

Akkor ne olvassunk - hallgassunk pl.Moldovát, ne hallgassuk Vikidált,
ne röhögjünk Hofin, ne örüljünk a focista Novák Dezső sikereinek,
ne tekintsük a sportriporter Szepesei Györgyöt a közvetítések mintaképének
stb - stb.
Miért kell mindenkit az általad leírt szemüvegen keresztül nézni?
Tudomásul kell venni, hogy aki élni akart abban az időben netán nem akart nyomorogni annak valami olyant kellett csinálni ami a rendszer urainak
tetszett. Ismerted személyesen Szilvási Lajost, ismerted az életvitelét a körülményeit, hogy ilyeneket írsz róla?
Bár írásod végén saját magad adsz feleletet!
De akkor minek fröcsögni?


----------



## teddyted (2014 Február 25)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> ... Tudomásul kell venni, hogy aki élni akart abban az időben netán nem akart nyomorogni annak valami olyant kellett csinálni ami a rendszer urainak tetszett. ...


 
Ez bizony igaz régebben is, akkor is, ma is. E mellett minden időben ki is lehetett kerülni az aktuális rendszert: akár elslisszolni a fenébe innen, akár "láthatatlan gazdaságba", mifenébe felszívódva élni, mint Marci Hevesen. Akkor is - most is.

És igaz ez az intézményrendszerekre is. Pártokra is, vagy mik azok (kommunistára, nyilaskeresztesre, rendszerváltóra, mindíg épp aktuális regnálóra) Ám a polgáriasult pártrendszerek mindössze tanultak az egyházi intézményrendszer évezredes tapasztalataiból. Az eredményes volt, tehát fő módszerei átvehetők és igényre szabhatók.

Paraziták és szimbióták. Ehhez azonban egy elő és valahogy vegetáló fa is kell.

Ami az írókat, írásokat illeti: ha Szilvási lagymatag snassz, nem kell olvasni. Legyen Wass Albertet. Másnak esetleg az nem tetszik? Mindenki döntse el maga, mit és mit nem, ám ne ítélkezzen sommásan és főleg féloldalasan. Méteres rendszer-seggnyalás volt - igaz, van az most is. Így rendszer a rendszer. Kétmillió nyilasunk, azután kétmillió partizánunk is volt minekünk anno, utána meg kétmillió rejtett ministránsunk is... Legszebb, hogy zömében ugyan azok

Ám olyanok is léteztek, akiknek a saját korukat megelőző rendszerekben szinte esélyük nem lehetett volna semmire. És olyanok is persze, akik nagyon pofára estek az épp aktuális változások miatt - ezért a nekik nemjó dolgokat kiválogatják a teljes képből és sarazzák kétkézzel, hátha az mást is érdekel. (Mint mindíg - ahogy most is.)


----------



## nemokap (2014 Február 25)

Bonyolult ez a kérdés. Nem szeretem Wass Albert politikáját, ahogy a műveit se. De az Előhang c. verse az egyik legkedvesebb nekem. Miért? Mert élmény köt hozzá. 
Nem szeretem Nyírő József politikáját. De az Úz Bence című könyve az egyik kedvencem, az Isten igájában c. könyve az ok, hogy nem lett belőlem pap - teszem hozzá ez jó. 
Hofi együtt vadászott Kádárral, de a humora mindent felülír. Vikidál nyilvánosságra hozta, hogy besúgó volt, de a Koppánya a világ legjobbja volt. Miért kell a politikán keresztül néznem és olvasnom egy-egy könyvet? 
Nagyon szeretem Petrovácz István: 13 fő, egy kutya és egy igazgató c. könyvét, pedig tele van elvtárs, úttörő, TSZ kifejezésekkel. Ettől függetlenül jó könyv? Igen. Mai gyerekek tudnák élvezni? Persze. 
Annyira, de annyira elegem van abból, hogy ami 1989 előtt volt csak rossz lehet. Volt az is. Ahogy ma is. De én könyveket olvasok (néha fel). S nem érdekel, hogy milyen politikai időszakban írták - hacsak nem lóg ki nagyon a lóláb, mert van olyan is. A könyv szórakoztat, nevel, tájékoztat. De egy jó könyv nem politizál. Szilvási Lajos több könyvét is olvastam, nem találtam benne kivetni valót. 
Miért kell egyébként az élő fába is belekötni? Nekem már nagyon megy el a kedvem a feltöltéstől, pedig nem kevés idő, amit a családomtól, a feleségemtől vonok el erre...


----------



## teddyted (2014 Február 25)

Nemo, gyakorlatilag teljesen egyetértünk. (Nekem pl. Nyírőtől az Én népem néhány leírása felejthetetlen hangulatú - másfelől könyveinél a szándék ismert, a stílus jó, egyébként ha már, akkor inkább Tamási. )

Ne veszítsd kedved, Nemo. A Szilvásira vonatkozó és hasonló típusú glosszák nem neked, nem Gépésznek, nem nekem szólnak. Itt látens van rá tér és lehetőség, hogy dolgokat kimerevítve is lehessen hangoztatni. Ide valók-e? Jó kérdés. Ahogy írod: a jó könyv nem politizál. Ha egy könyv teszi is akár jegyeiben, akár tartalmában, ha jó, olvasható és értékkel bír, semmit nem befolyásol. Hogy egy mű írója milyen volt, mit csinált? Nem mindegy? Ha valakinek nem tetszik az írás (jellemzően maga a mű és nem annak írója!), akkor nem olvassa. Van, akit emberileg nem tartok többre egy herélt tacskónál, ám mégis olvasom, mert jól ír, vagy fontosat ír. Ha meg valaki kommunistázik, saját dolga - csak ne akarja hinteni az igét, mert azt ne. Ilyen alapon lehetne itt cigányozni, zsidózni, bármizni. Nem kell. Mndenkinek van saját elképzelése és tapasztalata a világról. Ám amit Disable vagy más így-úgy lát vagy él meg, azt én, vagy más netán másképp - és fordítva. És ez baj? Dehogy, sőt 

Csakhogy ez hangoskönyves topik. Nagyon sok minden belefér, ám a politikai, párt, hit, egyéb alapú diskurzusokra van megfelelő más topik is. Az ilyesmit inkább bátran, oda.


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 28)

Most egy nekem nagyon nehéz olvasmányt hallgattam
Duba Gyula Örvénylő idő. (Bodor Tibor)
Hosszú és nem vidám
De nagyon alapos. Éppen egy sokkoló részen vagyok túl, hangulatom borús
Nem politikai rész,hanem az öregség és halál súlyos, de igaz érzékeltetésén
Köszönetként írom e sorokat annak aki feltette.
Példa rá ez a könyv nem politika "csak" az ami annak látszik
Minden könyv nyújt valakinek valamit


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 1)

Parti Nagy Lajos- Magyar mesék
Jó volt, van humora az illetőnek
kösz Nemo


----------



## disabled (2014 Március 1)

Kedves angel1208!
Jó, amiket felteszel. Csak hát a TC UP nem győz felülírni kicsomagoláskor. Nem értem, miért kell ugyanazt a filét kétszer, háromszor is becsomagolni, és emiatt több linket letölteni. Volt már ilyen feltöltő – a felhasználóneve nem jut eszembe. Ő háromszor, négyszer is becsomagolta ugyanazt az MP3-at. Minek? Meg aztán, akinek nincs korlátlan internete, annak fölösleges pénzkidobás.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Március 1)

disabled írta:


> Kedves angel1208!


Nem tudom mi volt kétszer csomagolva. WinRAR-t használok többnyire, az eredetit pedig törlöm is egyúttal. Természetesen előfordulhat véletlenül-akkor azért elnézést kérek azoktól, akiknek ezzel gondot okoztam. Azt meg csak halkan jegyzem meg, csak a letöltéshez kell a net, kicsomagoláshoz ha jól emlékszem, nem. 
Másik téma: Hogy ki mit szeret hallgatni, mindenki el tudja dönteni. Van akinek kedvenc írói vannak, van akinek kedvenc témája, olyan is akad akinek kedvenc felolvasója. De azt hiszem még így sem igaz a helyzet, mert ahogy mi is változunk, változik az ízlésünk, sőt, a hangulatunktól is függ éppen mit hallgatunk szívesen. 
Ennyi!


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 2)

Én is vettem már észre olyat 3 szor is be volt csomagolva *valahol valakinek.*(nem angelnak)
Apróság, de nehezít
De a link nem volt többszörös (ott annál)
-------------------
Részemről én felolvasók alapján gyűjtök
Férfi: Bodor Tibor, Lantos István,QQCS842,Ifjú György,gépész,Gyabronka József
Nő:_Kútvölgyi Erzsébet,Molnár Piroska_
Persze ha egy könyv ígéretes megkísérlem meghallgatni_,más előadótól is_
Most kipróbálom: Dombovári Ferenc olvasásában A néma (őrá a "tű a szénakazalban"-ból emlékszem
_Azért előadó szerint mert az érzelmek hangulati visszaadására,kevesen képesek_
Sem a monoton, sem a túljátszott nem jó nekem


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Március 2)

Volt egy olyan könyv, amit gépi felolvasásban hallgattam végig- hajnalig, mert annyira lekötött. Persze alaposan el volt készítve. A 22-es csapdáját viszont egyszerűen képtelen vagyok meghallgatni Darvas Iván felolvasásában. Túl jellegzetes a hangja, vagy nem tudom miért.


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Március 3)

angel1208 írta:


> Volt egy olyan könyv, amit gépi felolvasásban hallgattam végig- hajnalig, mert annyira lekötött. Persze alaposan el volt készítve. A 22-es csapdáját viszont egyszerűen képtelen vagyok meghallgatni Darvas Iván felolvasásában. Túl jellegzetes a hangja, vagy nem tudom miért.


Nem biztos, hogy Darvas Iván hangja a ludas. Nekem megvan papírkönyvben a 22-es csapdája, de 40. oldalon még nem jutottam túl. Pedig számomra mérvadó ízlésű emberek nagyon dicsérik. Többször nekirugaszkodtam, hogy talán bennem, az aktuális hangulatomban volt a hiba. Nem ment.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 3)

Lehet kövezni, de nekem a 22-es csapdája tetszik Darvas Iván előadásában. 
Egyfajta unikum, érdekes...


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Március 3)

Nemokap, majd azért még próbálkozom vele, lehet csak első hallásra riasztott el.


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 3)

22 csapdája
Réges-régen olvastam papíralapon, tetszett
1 éve meghallgattam hangoskönyvben,nem kötött le,nem is emlékszem ki olvasta fel
Talán végig se hallgattam,már nem ugyanazt adta mint régen
(Nem hozzátartozóan mondom: Darvas affektált, modoros beszéde,soha nem tetszett,még talán a Liliomfiban nem volt annyira,affektálós)Egy biztos, unikum,de nem iszok unikumot


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 3)

tornando írta:


> 22 csapdája
> Réges-régen olvastam papíralapon, tetszett
> 1 éve meghallgattam hangoskönyvben,nem kötött le,nem is emlékszem ki olvasta fel
> Talán végig se hallgattam,már nem ugyanazt adta mint régen
> (Nem hozzátartozóan mondom: Darvas affektált, modoros beszéde,soha nem tetszett,még talán a Liliomfiban nem volt annyira,affektálós)Egy biztos, unikum,de nem iszok unikumot


Jó tény, hogy sör kell hozzá.


----------



## kisbuldi (2014 Március 4)

Sziasztok!

Csak szeretnék segítséget kérni, hogy hogyan lehet a "Total Commander"-l FTP-s kapcsolatot létesíteni a Data.hu-val. Már régen csináltam és elfelejtettem. Szeretném feltenni Bodor Tibor előadásában Jókai Mór - Jövő század regényét. Nekem az egyik kedvencem és úgy láttam még nincs fent a CH-n. Előre is köszönöm segítséget. Üdv Kisbuldi


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 4)

kisbuldi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Csak szeretnék segítséget kérni, hogy hogyan lehet a "Total Commander"-l FTP-s kapcsolatot létesíteni a Data.hu-val. Már régen csináltam és elfelejtettem. Szeretném feltenni Bodor Tibor előadásában Jókai Mór - Jövő század regényét. Nekem az egyik kedvencem és úgy láttam még nincs fent a CH-n. Előre is köszönöm segítséget. Üdv Kisbuldi


Megnyitod a TC-t. URL menűpont, kiveszed a pipát a névtelen kapcsolódástól.
ftp.data.hu
felhasználóneved, jelszavad, s kész.


----------



## kisbuldi (2014 Március 4)

nemokap írta:


> Megnyitod a TC-t. URL menűpont, kiveszed a pipát a névtelen kapcsolódástól.
> ftp.data.hu
> felhasználóneved, jelszavad, s kész.





Köszönöm szépen sikerült!!!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Március 5)

Hans Fallada - Mi lesz veled emberke?
Nemokap hatalmas köszönet gyermekkorom legkedvesebb könyvéért!

És a felolvasás is jóóóóóóóóó HURRÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 5)

Beka Holt írta:


> Hans Fallada - Mi lesz veled emberke?
> Nemokap hatalmas köszönet gyermekkorom legkedvesebb könyvéért!
> 
> És a felolvasás is jóóóóóóóóó HURRÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


Szivesen, de az érdem nem az enyém teljesen. Angel hívta fel a figyelmemet egy osztott feltöltésre, ahonnan még épp le tudtam szedni, mielőtt letörölték.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Március 6)

"Monte Merrick - Memphis Belle"
Ez jó volt! Kösz Gépész!
Az "Egy állatorvos történetei" ... hát ez annyira testhezálló neked!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Március 6)

angel1208 írta:


> "Monte Merrick - Memphis Belle"
> Ez jó volt! Kösz Gépész!
> Az "Egy állatorvos történetei" ... hát ez annyira testhezálló neked!


Köszönöm!
Készül Herriot Repülő állatorvosa is.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 7)

Ma nem lesz időm feltenni könyvet, megyünk az USA nagykövetségre vízuminterjúra. Kérek egy kis szorítást, kissé be vagyunk idegeskedve...


----------



## Kovács Erika (2014 Március 7)

nemokap írta:


> Ma nem lesz időm feltenni könyvet, megyünk az USA nagykövetségre vízuminterjúra. Kérek egy kis szorítást, kissé be vagyunk idegeskedve...


Én szorítok nektek.  De el sem tudom képzelni, hogy mi kifogás adódhat, ha magadat, magatokat adjátok.


----------



## csuri-ka (2014 Március 7)

Örülök, hogy egyre több új hangoskönyv kerül fel a canadahunra. Meg szeretném ezt köszönni azoknak, akik veszik a fáradtságot a digitalizálásra, és nem utolsó sorban a felolvasásra vállalkozóknak. Köszönöm.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 7)

Kovács Erika írta:


> Én szorítok nektek.  De el sem tudom képzelni, hogy mi kifogás adódhat, ha magadat, magatokat adjátok.


Köszönjük, megvan. Legalábbis úgy néz ki.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 14)

Helló, picit magánjellegű lesz, engedjétek meg, hogy dicsekedjem:
Anyósom, Pannonhalmi Zsuzsa, Ferenczy Noémi-, és Gádor-díjas keramikusművész, iparművész a mai napon Magyarország Érdemes Művésze lett (lesz egy óra múlva). 
Feleségem pedig a Semmelweis Egyetem Rektori Dicséretét kapja meg két óra múlva. 
Zsenikkel vagyok körülvéve.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Március 14)

nemokap írta:


> Helló, picit magánjellegű lesz, engedjétek meg, hogy dicsekedjem:
> Anyósom, Pannonhalmi Zsuzsa, Ferenczy Noémi-, és Gádor-díjas keramikusművész, iparművész a mai napon Magyarország Érdemes Művésze lett (lesz egy óra múlva).
> Feleségem pedig a Semmelweis Egyetem Rektori Dicséretét kapja meg két óra múlva.
> Zsenikkel vagyok körülvéve.




Gratulálok a szeretteidnek és a szeretteidhez!


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Március 14)

Sziasztok!
Keresem Ófeigur Sigurdsson: Jón története című könyvet. Ha esetleg valakinek meg van és fel is tenné annak előre is köszönöm a fáradozását.
Szép estét vagy inkább már jó éjt mindenkinek!


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 15)

Két Alistair MacLean könyvet hallgattam most meg
Csapda Előadó: Nagy Péter
Navarone ágyúi Előadó: Vojtkó Gábor
Rossz élményem volt : Nagy Péter után hallgatni Vojtkó Gábor-t
Fura hang.(de ez még nem minden)
_Ám főleg a beszédtempó olyan parodisztikus mint_
Boros Lajost és Bochkor Gábor amikor A "*lalikirály*"sémájukkal bohóckodtak
Jobb lenne inkább _Sándor_ György „humoralista".-előadóművész beszédstílusához hasonlítani ami egy igazán karikírozott egyéni beszédritmus és hanglejtés
Száz végnek is egy a kezdete
Vojtkó Gábortól többet nem hallgatok,mert elrontotta a napomat
Álljon itt egy hangbemutató a fura hanghordozásra
Sándor Györgytől. Ami humorban jó, de könyv-felolvasásban szörnyű lenne:

Persze kissé eltúloztam amikor Vojtkó felolvasását teljesen ehhez hasonlítottam
Ennek tizede de akkor is rossz nekem


----------



## attimenyfreemail.com (2014 Március 19)

kisbuldi írta:


> Régesrégen egy távoli galaxisban olvastam egy hírt, hogy George Lucas elfogadta Timothy Zahn trilógiáját a Star Wars hivatalos folytatásaként (ezért voltam bátor utalni a 9 részre). A legfrissebb hírek azonban erre rácáfolnak miszerint a Lucas következő trilógiája közel ezer évvel a VI. rész a "Jedi visszatér" utánra viszi a történetet mert nem akar vissza - visszahivatkozni a korábbi történetekre.
> Majd kiderül. Annyi bizonyosnak látszik, hogy a következő részre 2015-ben kerül bemutatásra.


De most nemrég azt mondta a Disney "szóvivője" hogy a posztendorikus történelem semmis,majd az új trilógia lesz a "hivatalos".Kavarnak már megint


----------



## Hugobejudy (2014 Március 26)

Zsóka4 írta:


> Gratulálok a szeretteidnek és a szeretteidhez!


Gratulálok az egész Családodhoz! Köszönjük a sok jó hangos könyvet.

Üdv:


----------



## nemokap (2014 Március 31)

Na hölgyeim és uraim, egy ideig búcsúzom. Nem tudom mikor lesz anyag, amit fel fogok tudni tölteni. A mikrofont fogom vinni, a többit meg majd meglátjuk.
Pápá, mindenkinek...


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Március 31)

nemokap írta:


> Na hölgyeim és uraim, egy ideig búcsúzom. Nem tudom mikor lesz anyag, amit fel fogok tudni tölteni. A mikrofont fogom vinni, a többit meg majd meglátjuk.
> Pápá, mindenkinek...



Sok sikert kívánok!  Néha adj hírt magadról, hiányozni fogsz!

Magdi Boszi


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Április 1)

nemokap írta:


> Na hölgyeim és uraim, egy ideig búcsúzom. Nem tudom mikor lesz anyag, amit fel fogok tudni tölteni. A mikrofont fogom vinni, a többit meg majd meglátjuk.
> Pápá, mindenkinek...


Jó utat! Köszönet a feltöltéseidért, a munkádért a saját és szeretteim nevében is.
zsnbm


----------



## teddyted (2014 Április 1)

Érezd jól magad Nemo, várunk vissza, bár úgyis itt maradsz


----------



## sropi (2014 Április 1)

nemokap írta:


> Na hölgyeim és uraim, egy ideig búcsúzom. Nem tudom mikor lesz anyag, amit fel fogok tudni tölteni. A mikrofont fogom vinni, a többit meg majd meglátjuk.
> Pápá, mindenkinek...


Jó utat, vigyázzatok magatokra és egymásra. 
sropi


----------



## iski ildiko (2014 Április 2)

Köszönök mindent Nemokap! Én ritkán szólok hozzá, de a munkásságod nem hagy szó nélkül. Fantasztikus!


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Április 2)

Elolvastam nemokap blogbejegyzését az útról.... na igen az a könyök...


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Április 3)

Meghallgattam Stephen King Cujo című könyvét Korompai Vali előadásában. Kellemes csalódás volt!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Április 3)

Nem tudom kinek köszönhetem Forgách András, Az angyalarcú kígyó feltöltését, de nagyon nagyon hálás vagyok neki. Eddig csak színházban élvezhettem Alföldi Róbert előadását, most már itthon is meghallgathatom. Fantasztikus!
Ha bárki bárhol talál még tőle ilyet, kérem ossza meg a lelőhelyet velem is.


----------



## teddyted (2014 Április 4)

Ma elment a Nagy Mesélő...  Elhunyt Szabó Gyula, életének 84.ik esztendejében. Békés Utat a gőzhengerrel, köszönet minden adott szépségért és élményért...


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Április 4)




----------



## iski ildiko (2014 Április 7)

Nagyon sok szép élményt szerzett nekem gyerekkoromban, és ugyanezt az örömöt láttam gyermekem szemében, mikor hallgatta és nézte a Magyar Népmesék-et. Felejthetelen.


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Április 9)

Kovács Júlia Mária!
Privátban nem tudtam megköszönni a Csipkebolt-ot, így itt teszem meg. Azért örülök a feltöltésednek mert az a korosztály, akinek ez a könyv szól nem dúskálhat h.könyvek közt. Remélem lesz még a számukra több is!
Köszi
Szép napot mindenkinek!
zsnbm


----------



## nemokap (2014 Április 13)

Üdv! Na lassan rendeződik a helyzetünk, hamarosan meglesz a lakásunk (addig egy kollégiumban kaptunk lakást), de az itteni net nem engedi, hogy pl. a data.hu oldalt megnyissam. Így még ha akarék, s majd később ha lesz időm felolvasni akarok majd, se tudnék feltenni újakat.  Sajnos a Süveges Gergő féle feltöltést a data törölte...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Április 16)

Kedves Hallgatóim!
Tegnap délután ( 15 - én ) sajnálatos módon elestem, ezért kitört elől két fogam.
Fogorvosom kb. 2 hét alatt tudja pótolni.
Nem igazán tudok S és SZ betűket kimondani ezért a beharangozott
Agatha Christie könyv hátra lévő 10 oldalát nem tudom felolvasni.
Megpróbáltam. Igen hülyén hangzik.
Személyes dolog ez, de többen kérték eme könyvet ill. az írónő könyveit
ezért írom le a késlekedés okát.
Ha már sikerül normálisan kiejtenem a szavakat, jövök!
Addig is további kellemes hallgatást mindenkinek.


----------



## iski ildiko (2014 Április 16)

Kitartást és sok türelmet!


----------



## teddyted (2014 Április 16)

Szia Gépész,

sajnos ismerős, amit írsz, szinte hasonló (meg a permanens torkomgond) miatt nem készítek mostanság én sem új dolgot. Jobbulást és gyors rendbetételt - egyben kellemes pihenést az Ünnepekben: teddy


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Április 17)

Köszönöm Teddy!
Régen láttam ennyire vidámnak gyermekeimet mint most, ha megszólalok.
Pedig már egész ügyesen artikulálok. Csak azok a hülye sziszegős betűk ne lennének
a szavakban. Olyankor érzem, hogy egyébként milyen "korlátok közé" van szorítva az ember nyelve.
Jön még kutyára pofára esés, mondom nekik, de ezen is csak nevetnek.
Fiatalok! Oh!
Érdekes, néha nekem is vannak torok gondjaim, ha sokat olvasok egyszerre, de nekem a
mézes tea meg a magos pogácsa rendbe hozza. Meg némi szünet. Megnézek egy filmet
vagy kapálok a kertben. Utána megint könnyebb olvasni.
Ilyenkor mindíg eszembe jut, vajon a profi felolvasók hogyan csinálták ezt.
Hogyan pihentették a torkukat. Lehet, elszívtak egy-két cigit. De én nem dohányzom.
Hazamentek és másnap folytatták, ezt sem hiszem.
Na mindegy.
Mielőbbi gyógyulást neked is.
Kellemes ünnepeket, sok locsolót ( vagy nem ) neked, kedves családodnak
és minen fórum társnak.


----------



## teddyted (2014 Április 18)

Köszönöm, Gépész, sajnos ez elég hosszan elhúzódott nálam, de most meguntam. Valami hatékonyat kitalálok rá, hogy rendbelegyek már egyszer. Megmég dohányzom is... Azt hiszem, 30 év még dobostortából is sok, nem ebből. Hamarost véget vetek a bűzrudaknak, bár az felér majd egy thermophülai ütközettel... 

Anno stúdióidő volt, tudtommal a felolvasók nemigen hagyhattak abba betervezett témát, bár ki tudja. Nekem az a pihentetés, hogy a felmondott anyagrészt rögtön rögzítés elött a szerkesztőn végiggyomlászom és tisztítom, utána mentem. Eltart kis ideig, addig pihi. Mondjuk, akkor gond, ha valami nagyon hosszú vagy különleges és vissza kellene találni egy adott hangfekvéshez. Egyébként kiváló (és finom) pihentető a kamillás zsályatea  Na mindegy. 

Hát, idén most így megy:

Békés, pihentető Húsvétot kívánok Mindenkinek: teddyted


----------



## kisbuldi (2014 Április 18)

Mindenkinek áldott és boldog Húsvéti Ünnepeket Kívánok!







Kisbuldi


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Április 18)

Teddy!
Kitartást a "hatékony" betartásához.
Részemről dolgozom az ünnepek alatt ill. bent leszek.
Remélem nem lesz ránk szükség.

Kisbuldi!
Nagyon jó! 
Nagyon erősen kellett fogni míg sikerült ráadni a jelmezt?
Vagy már hozzászokott és pl. karácsonykor angyalként jelenik meg?
Még egyszer: Kellemes húsvétot nektek és minden fórumozónak!!!!!


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Április 18)

Kaptam egy e-mail-t. Feladó: Húsvéti Nyúl

Ezt küldte, megosztom veletek:
_- Mi az előnye annak, ha szenilis vagy?_
_- ???_
_- Elrejtheted magadnak a húsvéti tojásokat._

Húsvéti Nyúl felvéve a blokkolt feladók közé.
De azért mindenkinek kellemes ünnepeket, betegeknek egészséget, egészségeseknek jó étvágyat!


----------



## iski ildiko (2014 Április 18)

Áldott, szeretetben gazdag Húsvéti Ünnepet kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Április 18)

Kellemes Húsvétot Mindenkinek!


----------



## kisbuldi (2014 Április 19)

_Kisbuldi!
Nagyon jó!
Nagyon erősen kellett fogni míg sikerült ráadni a jelmezt?
Vagy már hozzászokott és pl. karácsonykor angyalként jelenik meg?_

Kedves Dr. Gépész!

A képet a net-n találtam, az én kutyusom sajnos 1,5 éve meghalt 14 évesen és a pórázt és a szájkosarat is nagyon utálta! Vénségére már a körmeit sem engedte levágni...









Ő volt Putyi úr! Mióta elment azóta nem volt és nem lesz többé más, mert Ő volt a "legjobb barát"!


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Április 19)

Akkor valami vidámabbat!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Április 20)

kisbuldi írta:


> Ő volt Putyi úr! Mióta elment azóta nem volt és nem lesz többé más, mert Ő volt a "legjobb barát"!


Nagyon jó fej lehetett a kép alapján. Olyan szomorú buta arc ami az életben valószínűleg nem igaz.
A Mi családi kutyánkat 18 évesen kellett elaltatni. Gyermekeim nem bírták ki "kutya" nélkül ezért már egy
bajor spitz ugrándozik és bohóckodik nálunk.


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Április 22)

Képzeljétek letöltöttem Charles Bukowski, Posta című könyvéből készült felolvasást. goldenbrown megosztása, gratulálok hozzá. Ez fantasztikus! Az elején tartok még nagyon, vannak apró bakik, de ettől nekem még inkább tetszik. Így csak olyan ember olvas aki élvezi a könyvet, Gépésztől, Teddytől hallottam eddig nevetést olvasás közben, most goldenbrown is csatlakozott hozzátok.
Hallgassátok meg, szerintem nem fogtok csalódni!


----------



## Evila (2014 Április 23)

teddyted írta:


> " ... Most vagy Evila, vagy Qqcs Mester marad a motorosok közül, ha épp van anyag náluk. ..." !



Kedves teddyted!

Köszönöm a megszólítást. Azért itt reagálok rá, mert nem akarom a "hangoskönyves-oldalt" terhelni vele.
Nos, Evila manapság nemigen fog új anyaggal jelentkezni, mivel az élete olyan fordulatot vett, hogy pár nap múlva - még ha kedve lenne is -, nem lesz hol mikrofonvégre pattannia. Nem hiszem, hogy Budapest hídjai alatt lévő területek, vagy bármely utcai front kifejezetten hangszigetelt lenne...
(Elnézést, talán nem helyes, hogy megosszam veletek az én kis életem zöngéit, de ha Nemo beszámolt az újvilág meghódításáról, én is hadd jöjjek egy kis színessel. Sajna azonban, én nem egy új világ meghódítására, hanem ennek a réginek az elhagyására készülök lélekben. Az életem az utóbbi hónapokban kényszerpályára került, s most az utolsó kis biztos pont is veszni látszik benne.)
Örültem, hogy - olvasván hozzászólásaitokat -, "ismeretlen ismerőseimmé" váltatok.
Ha páran megtiszteltetek azzal, hogy letöltöttétek, amiket felmondtam, s netán tetszett is, örömet szerzett vele.
Kívánok mindannyitoknak erőt, egészséget, minden jót, amit szeretnétek.
Még egy pár napig leszek, azután ki tudja, ha vannak még csodák, tán még maradok itt e kies sárgolyón.
Fogadjátok tőlem, akár búcsúajándékként egy kis rövid verset, a vincseszterem mélyéből előkotorva, nagy kedvencem tollából, József Attilától.
Sziasztok...


----------



## nemokap (2014 Április 27)

Szomorúan olvasom az eseményeket, s ha nem baj, akkor kicsit beszámolok vidámabb dolgokról is. Lassan egy hónapja vagyunk az USA-ban, s szerintem jól beilleszkedtünk. Találtam (innen két órányira) egy magyar közösséget, már kétszer voltunk ott, több mint száz éve élnek ott magyarok, saját templomuk, szombati iskolájuk van.
Csütörtökön be tudunk költözni új lakásunkba, ahol végre nem az egyetemi neten leszünk, s végre lesz arra mód, hogy felmenjek a data.hu oldalra, mert az itt le van tiltva. Több könyv is felolvasás alatt van, ha berendezkedtünk, akkor két hét múlva folytatni tudom. Ma megyünk a Walmart-ba, s megveszem a felvételhez szükséges eszközöket, például a mikrofont, mert azt nem cipeltem ki. 
Már csak arra kell rájönnöm, hogy mire lettem allergiás, mert minden étkezés után egy köhögőgörcs vesz erőt rajtam. Biztos valami amcsi fűszer, de még meg kell találni melyik.


----------



## iski ildiko (2014 Április 29)

nemokap írta:


> Szomorúan olvasom az eseményeket, s ha nem baj, akkor kicsit beszámolok vidámabb dolgokról is. Lassan egy hónapja vagyunk az USA-ban, s szerintem jól beilleszkedtünk. Találtam (innen két órányira) egy magyar közösséget, már kétszer voltunk ott, több mint száz éve élnek ott magyarok, saját templomuk, szombati iskolájuk van.
> Csütörtökön be tudunk költözni új lakásunkba, ahol végre nem az egyetemi neten leszünk, s végre lesz arra mód, hogy felmenjek a data.hu oldalra, mert az itt le van tiltva. Több könyv is felolvasás alatt van, ha berendezkedtünk, akkor két hét múlva folytatni tudom. Ma megyünk a Walmart-ba, s megveszem a felvételhez szükséges eszközöket, például a mikrofont, mert azt nem cipeltem ki.
> Már csak arra kell rájönnöm, hogy mire lettem allergiás, mert minden étkezés után egy köhögőgörcs vesz erőt rajtam. Biztos valami amcsi fűszer, de még meg kell találni melyik.


Szia! Örülök, hogy jól érzitek magatokat. Csak szeretnék egy tippet adni a köhögésedre. Elképzelhető, hogy mogyoró allergia. Nem vagyok szakértő, de mivel rengeteg formában fellelhető az amerikai élelmiszerekben, nem zárnám ki. Lehet, hogy csak nyomokban található az általad elfogyasztott ételben, de reakciót vált ki a szervezetedben.
További szép napot Nektek!


----------



## ilmi (2014 Május 5)

Szervusztok - Teddy és minden Torokfájósok!
Valaha a Dunai kompon mentem át hetente egyszer Vácra, s a hangképzésem sinylette meg a dunai szél miatt az egyébként élményszerű kompozást. Abban az időben egy orr-fül-gége szakorvos tanácsára a forró kamilla és hideg Salvus fele-fele arányban való keverékét ittam. 
Gyakoroltam még a ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma - dallamnak különböző magán és mássalhangzókkal való beéneklését, fél-fél hanggal magasabban, mélyebben.
Későbben a mai napig az akupresszurás gyakorlat mellett maradtam. A lábujjakon a körömház tövénél való dörzsölést (egyenként min. 10x) lehetőleg reggel, este, mosdáskor, ha lehet meleg vízben. Nem kell megijedni, gyors mozdulatokkal két-három perc.
Torok fájás esetén - (nálam gyakorlatilag megszünt) a nagylábujj töve, ill. az összes lábujj töve. Szükség esetén egyenként 30x.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Május 5)

Köszi! Kiprobálom,bár nekem nem fáj csak elfárad.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Május 5)

Nagyon fura érzés Philadelphiában egy olyan könyvet (fel)olvasni, amely nagy részt itt játszódik... Ma mondhatom el végre, hogy olyan szinten rendeződtünk, hogy végre tudok a hangoskönyvekkel is foglalkozni. Már nagyon vártam ezt a percet.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Május 5)

Valakinek sikerült már rájönnie, hogy korábbi linkeket hogy lehet előcsalogatni ha nem működik a "Tetszik" gomb?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Május 6)

Nyomj a nem tetszikre és újra előjön a tetszik gomb.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Május 6)

Kösz, nyomogattam felváltva


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Május 9)

Köszönjük az új felolvasást gépész! Külön szeretném megdicsérni a hangoskönyveid egyedi borítóit!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Május 9)

Köszönöm! Örülök, hogy teszik. 
Szerettem volna ha már a képről, ránézésre, kiderülne, hogy azt én olvastam fel.
Ahogy QQCS mester legutóbbi munkáinak borítói is egyediek és rálehet ismerni
a felolvasóra.
Még kicsit sipolnak az s betűk, de azt mondja a család, hogy nem zavaró.
Meg kell szokni azt a pár vacakot a számban. A hátralévő néhány évtized alatt
csak megszokom. 
Míg megint pofára nem esek.
Akkor majd újra szokni kell.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Május 9)

Na tegnap megjött a mikrofonállványom, így most már teljes erővel bevetem magam egy nagyon vicces könyv olvasásába...


----------



## szgyula (2014 Május 11)

Agatha Christie-A kutya se tátta

Gépész ismét remekeltél! Köszönjük!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Május 11)

Ezek szerint meghallgattad!
Örülök, hogy tetszett!


----------



## nemokap (2014 Május 12)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Ezek szerint meghallgattad!
> Örülök, hogy tetszett!


Öröm hallgatni...


----------



## Kovács Erika (2014 Május 15)

Rejtőt és Agatat nem kedvelem, de van amit el tudnék képzelni a Te hangoddal, habitusoddal, humoroddal. Pontosabban, ha belegondolok, nem igazán jut eszembe más ember, akinek a felolvasásában magaménak tudnám érezni ezt a történetet. Talán Szacsvaytól lenne ez élvezetes, de ez pusztán szubjektív észrevétel. Olvasd el kérlek, és ha magadénak érzed a történetet, szívesen meghallgatnám az előadásodban akkor, amikor szükség van a két kezemre, és az e-book olvasómat nem tudom magam előtt tartani. 
A könyv, amit ha nem is olvasol fel, de szerintem élvezni fogod az olvasását: Jonas Jonasson - A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt.


----------



## QQCS842 (2014 Május 18)

Hogy mik történtek, mióta nem jártam errefelé!
Remélem Evila sorsa kedvezően rendeződik. Szorítok érte!
Ezt önzésből is teszem, mert szeretem hallgatni felolvasásait, üde hangját.

Más.
Most toltam fel: Jonas Jonasson - A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt című könyvét.
Hogy elkészítsem, azt Kolonel0708 tagtársunk feltöltése (ennek a könyvnek a rádiójáték változata) inspirálta.
Ebből csak két részt hallgattam meg, és felháborodtam, hogyan lehet így megcsonkítani egy könyvet.
Ezért elkészítettem a saját verziómat. 

Üdv: QQCS842


----------



## teddyted (2014 Május 24)

Ilmi, köszönöm a tanácsot - kipróbálom. (Salvust és kamillát külön szoktam néha, de így együtt... azon tűnődöm, hogy dolgozhat ez az izé...)

Beka, ez egy nagggyon jó hír  Ne erőltesd túl, lassan hozd vissza a hangod - és hamarosan remélten Téged is hallgathatunk. A cigi meg dolog, örülj, hogy végre valahogy megszabadulsz tőle. Én is vagy 30 éve szívom, sajnos férfiágon családi "hagyomány" - nekem is főleg ez csinálja a kedveskedéseket. Azzal együtt és épp ezért pontosan tudom, milyen nehéz elválni ettől a vacaktól - ám nem lehetetlen. Ha egy ilyen veszedelemből győztesen kijöttél, ami mögötted van - ez más csak jutalomjáték. Volt erőd - és most még több van. Kitartás. Szeretettel üdvözöl: teddy


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

Nagyon szép könyv a Tizenhárom almafa és az Elvásik a veres csillag is - Wass Albert könyvei közül

Kedves humorú olvasmány, amelyben a hétköznapjait élni vágyó ember kell megküzdjön az ideológiák és a háború értelmetlenségével. Megnevettet, elgondolkoztat, és rávilágít a a politikai szólamok életképtelenségére. Mindenkinek ajánlom, még azoknak is akikhez Wass albert többi könyve nem áll annyira közel.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2014 Június 8)

Jó,én sok könyvet olvastam elég régóta.Mindenféle stílusban.A hangoskönyvek közül az egyik kedvencem Noah Gordontól az Orvosdoktor Virág Tibor felolvasásában. De nagyon szeretem a Téli bereket Fekete Istvántól Széles Tamás előadásában. Rendkívül szórakoztató. Ja és a Harry Potter történetét is Kern András miatt szerettem meg. Ha sikerülne álladó tagnak bekerülni, nem tudná valaki feltenni a Jane Eyre-t Kubik Annával?Már nagyon régóta keresem. A mek-es változat már megvan.Köszi


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

Elvész a nyom - Wass Albert

Egyszerűen letehetetlen könyv, mert magával ragadó a történet, zseniális szerkezetű és csodálatos nyelvezetű. A mű felépítése tényleg páratlan írói bravúr. Talán ez áll legközelebb az én "istenképemhez" és az ok-okozat világképemhez. Minden embernek van rossz és jó oldala zseniálisan mutatja be az emberek érzelmeit. Nagyon megindító! *Ezt a könyvet mindenkinek el kell olvasni!*


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

Rejtő Jenő Menni vagy meghalni - Galambos Péter (galamb) előadásában
Több más Rejtő hangoskönyv után (Rudolf Péter és Bodrogi Gyula előadásában) nagyon kellemetlen ezt hallgatni. Galambos Péter egyébként kellemes hangja itt nagyon zavaró, fejfájdító visszhangeffekttel párosul, emiatt részemről csak korlátozottan ajánlott.


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

Rejtő Jenő- Piszkos fred, a kapitány

Rejtő azóta tartozik a kedvenc íróim közé, amióta általános iskolában ezt az írását kötelezőként kaptuk. Akkori magyartanárnőm egyik legjobb döntése volt ezt a könyvet is a kötelezők közé választani. Ez volt az első olvasmányom a szerzőtől, és azóta már több másikat is olvastam tőle. Amióta olvasok Rejtőt, csak kétféle emberrel találkoztam, aki nagyon szereti Rejtő stílusát, meg aki nagyon nem, köztes állapot nem volt (ez nem jelenti azt, hogy nem is létezik).


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

A katedrális- Ken Follett

Ken Follett egyik leghíresebb könyve egy lebilincselő regény az 1100-as évek Angliájáról. A történet középpontjában az angliai Kingsbridgben épülő katedrális áll, amelyet a derék kőművesmester Tamás kezd el építeni, miután az előző székesegyház rejtélyes körülmények között leégett. A helyi kolostor vezetői mindent megtesznek, hogy felépüljön a nagy mű, de erről nem mindenki gondolja így. Az építkezést és annak kivitelezőit kegyetlenség, árulás és a földesúri önkény fagyos lehelete kísérti. Ken Follett remekművét nem lehet lerakni. Az elképesztő részletességgel kidolgozott középkori világ, elemi erővel szippantja magába az olvasót. Kalandozások az érintetlen középkori erdőkben, földesúri összeesküvés, csaták, az egyház és a hatalmasságok mocskos képmutatása és nem utolsó sorban a szerelem mind-mind ott kavarognak a polgárháború sújtotta Angliában. Ezt a monumentális alkotást azoknak ajánljuk, akik rajonganak a középkorért és szeretik a történelmileg hiteles és akcióban gazdag maratoni hosszúságú komplex regényeket.
Nem vagyok átlagolvasó, szeretek minden könyvet, minden alkotót, amely, aki nem középszerű, nem öncélú és nem felejthető. Így aztán sokat olvasok, több írót-költőt elismerek és szeretek. Ám Ken Folett lenyűgözött... stílusa, szóhasználata olyannyira egyedi, hogy néhány művének elolvasása után, úgy érzem, bármit felismernék, ha azt ő írta. A katedrális című történelmi regénye, igazi gyöngyszeme az egyetemes regényköltészetnek. Cselekményét a középkorba helyezi. Tanárként jól ismeri ezt a történelmi időszakot, a korra jellemző társadalmi viszonyokat, stílusirányzatokat, hiedelemvilágot, és mindezeket olyan hitelesen, színesen, meseszerűen tárja az olvasó elé, hogy nem is vesszük észre, mennyi történelmi tényt, összefüggést tanulunk művéből. A katedrális letehetetlen könyv, minden mondatát "issza" az ember és várja a még több cselekményt, információt és azt az impulzust, amivel a képzeletét szárnyra tudja bírni Ken Folett. Az alkotó izgalmas magánemberként, íróként és ez tükröződik vissza regényeiből is.


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

Ken Follett - A titánok bukása

A VÉRES ÉS GYÖNYÖRŰ HUSZADIK SZÁZAD TÖRTÉNETE ÚGY, AHOGY AZT CSAK KEN FOLLETT TUDJA ELMESÉLNI.

A titánok bukása a század történelmének első húsz, felkavaró éve, amely nemzetek bukását és felemelkedését hozta. A cselekmény középpontjában egy angol arisztokrata, Fitzherbert gróf áll, akinek Elisaveta orosz hercegnő a felesége. Miközben a gróf a walesi szénbányákban szipolyozza ki a bányászokat, kastélyában uralkodókat és diplomatákat lát vendégül.
Ezen diplomaták egyike a rejtélyes Walter von Ulrich gróf, a német követség attaséja, aki beleszeret a gróf szabadgondolkodású húgába. A vendégek közt több különös alak is felbukkan. Egyikük Wilsonnak, az Egyesült Államok elnökének személyi titkára. Amerikában pedig él egy orosz üzletember, Vyalov, akiről mindenki tudja, hogy a szesztilalmat kihasználva tett szert roppant vagyonára. Vyalov szolgálatába szegődik, majd elcsábítja annak lányát Lev Peskov lovász, aki hamis útlevéllel vándorolt ki Petrográdból. Bátyja, Grigorij Peskov öntudatos munkás, a kommunista vitakör tagja, majd az 1917-es oroszországi forradalom egyik vezetője. Lenin és a bolsevikok győzelme után komisszárként a Kreml egyik elegáns lakásába költözhet be családjával.
Ezeknek a világ különböző részein élő családoknak a sorsa a nagy történelmi események, elsősorban a világháború során egymásba kapcsolódik.
A titánok bukása – Ken Follett többi regényéhez hasonlóan – izgalmas, mesterien felépített cselekményű regény, amely megmutatja, hogyan sodródott bele Európa és Amerika az első világégésbe.

Ken Follett legújabb nagyszabású regénytrilógiájának címe: Évszázad.
A három kötetben az író arra vállalkozik, hogy elmesélje a 20. század európai és amerikai történetét öt család életén keresztül, akiknek sorsa egymásba kapcsolódik, összefonódik.
Az 1. kötet, A titánok bukása a 20. század első éveitől az első világháború végéig, a Párizs környéki békekötésekig terjedő időszakban játszódik.
A 2. kötet (megjelenés 2012) a két világháború közti időszakról és a második világháborúról szól, szereplői az 1. kötet hőseinek gyermekei.
A 3. kötet pedig (megjelenés 2014) a következő generáció életét mondja el a hidegháború időszakában.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2014 Június 8)

Ken Follett-nek a két angol középkorban játszódó története fogott meg legjobban különösen,hogy az egyiket a kedvenc felolvasóm Virág Tibor meséli.Egyébként az írónak van egy dokumentum sorozata erről a témáról.


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

Harrison Fawcett (Fonyódi Tibor)- A katedrális harcosai 

A XXIII. század végén élő Mark Wilson nem hisz az időutazásban és a bukott angyalokban, de idővel mindkét dologgal kapcsolatban arra kényszerítik a különös körülmények, hogy változtasson álláspontján, ugyanúgy, mint szerelme, Tess Gordon, aki illegális utcai harcok bajnokaként él Los Angeles technokrata poklában, miközben élete folytonos menekülés a világot kormányzó Novus Ordo Seclorum egyik hercege elől… Kettejük találkozása után sorsuk összefonódik a Katedrálissal, s így a világtörténelemmel, mert az időutazás monopóliumát birtokló, titokzatos intézmény arra kényszeríti őket, hogy visszatérjenek az ókori Római Birodalom és Nero császár korába, ahol az „Intervenció”-nak nevezett elit kommandó oldalán kell harcolniuk a megtestesült természetfölötti erők, ördögök és démonok pokolbéli légiói ellen… Kerwin ezredes és különleges kiképzett katonai alakulata megérkezik az ókori Pompejibe, ahol döbbenten szembesülnek a tényekkel: mindannyian olyan összeesküvés áldozatai, amelynek kibogozhatatlannak tűnő szálai a katedrális és az 1540-ben alapított jezsuita rend legbefolyásosabb mesterinek kezében futnak össze… Harrison Fawcett töretlen, izgalmas tempóban megírt, hihetetlen fordulatokban gazdag, a klasszikus kalandregényt a miszticizmussal ötvöző science fiction regénye igazi meglepetés a műfaj rajongói számára.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2014 Június 8)

balcika írta:


> A katedrális- Ken Follett
> 
> Ken Follett egyik leghíresebb könyve egy lebilincselő regény az 1100-as évek Angliájáról. A történet középpontjában az angliai Kingsbridgben épülő katedrális áll, amelyet a derék kőművesmester Tamás kezd el építeni, miután az előző székesegyház rejtélyes körülmények között leégett. A helyi kolostor vezetői mindent megtesznek, hogy felépüljön a nagy mű, de erről nem mindenki gondolja így. Az építkezést és annak kivitelezőit kegyetlenség, árulás és a földesúri önkény fagyos lehelete kísérti. Ken Follett remekművét nem lehet lerakni. Az elképesztő részletességgel kidolgozott középkori világ, elemi erővel szippantja magába az olvasót. Kalandozások az érintetlen középkori erdőkben, földesúri összeesküvés, csaták, az egyház és a hatalmasságok mocskos képmutatása és nem utolsó sorban a szerelem mind-mind ott kavarognak a polgárháború sújtotta Angliában. Ezt a monumentális alkotást azoknak ajánljuk, akik rajonganak a középkorért és szeretik a történelmileg hiteles és akcióban gazdag maratoni hosszúságú komplex regényeket.
> Nem vagyok átlagolvasó, szeretek minden könyvet, minden alkotót, amely, aki nem középszerű, nem öncélú és nem felejthető. Így aztán sokat olvasok, több írót-költőt elismerek és szeretek. Ám Ken Folett lenyűgözött... stílusa, szóhasználata olyannyira egyedi, hogy néhány művének elolvasása után, úgy érzem, bármit felismernék, ha azt ő írta. A katedrális című történelmi regénye, igazi gyöngyszeme az egyetemes regényköltészetnek. Cselekményét a középkorba helyezi. Tanárként jól ismeri ezt a történelmi időszakot, a korra jellemző társadalmi viszonyokat, stílusirányzatokat, hiedelemvilágot, és mindezeket olyan hitelesen, színesen, meseszerűen tárja az olvasó elé, hogy nem is vesszük észre, mennyi történelmi tényt, összefüggést tanulunk művéből. A katedrális letehetetlen könyv, minden mondatát "issza" az ember és várja a még több cselekményt, információt és azt az impulzust, amivel a képzeletét szárnyra tudja bírni Ken Folett. Az alkotó izgalmas magánemberként, íróként és ez tükröződik vissza regényeiből is.


Hallgattad az Idők végezetéig-et is?az ennek a regénynek a folytatása.Nekem jobban tetszett


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

Harrison Fawcett- A katedrális legendája

A XXII. század csúcsfegyverzetével felszerelt elitkommandó áll az ókori Róma kapui előtt, hogy harcba szálljon a várost megszálló földönkívüli armadával, amely olyan természetfölötti és mentális hatalommal bír, ami alapján Kerwin ezredes és intervenciós csapatának tagjai joggal hihetik, hogy a pokol rettenetes seregeivel kerültek szembe, s a harc tétje nem pusztán az emberiség jövője, hanem tulajdon sorsuk, üdvösség vagy kárhozat…
A Katedrális-ciklus önálló regényként is olvasható második kötetében megelvenedik Néró császár kora, az ókori Róma hétköznapjai, a korahajnalig tartó lakomák, véres gladiátorküzdelmek, a látványos kocsiversenyek színpompás világa, szerelem, gyűlölködés, ármány, s mindaz olyan lebilincselő, érdekes módon, ahogy a szerzőn kívül csak nagyon kevesen tudják megmutatni.
Harrison Fawcett mesteri módon bonyolítja a szálakat, a Katedrális legendája egy elképesztően szövevényes és izgalmas regény. A sztori alighanem az egyik legjobb, amit az utóbb olvashattunk a misztikus-kalandos SF műfajában.


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 8)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Hallgattad az Idők végezetéig-et is?az ennek a regénynek a folytatása.Nekem jobban tetszett



Perszepersze!
Meg még pár könyvét. Szentpétervári férfi , Tű a szénakazalban


----------



## ametiszt99 (2014 Június 8)

És,hogy egy negatív kritikát is írjak,van olyan felolvasó(nő) aki sajnos annyira hadar,hogy nem tudtam még egyetlen általa előadott könyvet sem meghallgatni.Pedig nagyon sokat olvas fel.A nevét nem írom ide,mert tudom,hogy ez egy nem könnyű munka és csak hálásak lehetünk azoknak akik ezt beválalják.Köszi


----------



## ametiszt99 (2014 Június 10)

tornando írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1214218
> Komlós Róbert; Mester Edit
> (Harmadik fiú-Népszínház Józsefvárosi Színháza)
> 
> ...


Szia, nem tudom tudod-e,hogy Verne Gyula Sándor Mátyását is Komlós Róbert olvassa fel.Igaz.hogy van tévésorozat változatban is,de nekem így könyvben jobban tatszett.


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

Gépésztől nagyon jó volt a - Kulcs a Manderley házhoz
Többször hallgattam, még kellene Ken Follett tőle
Biztos van még fel nem olvasott
Ken Follett Hárman
Ken Follett Hat nap múlva telihold
Ken Follett: A titánok bukása(bár ezt talán felolvasták???)


----------



## zsnbm (2014 Június 16)

Sziasztok!
Ha valakinek megvan Böszörményi Gyulától a Gergő és az álomfogók (vagy bármi más) kérem szépen, hogy tegye fel. Jencuska régen feltette, (nem igazán jó helyre) de már nem él, a privát kérésre nem reagál. Talán már nem "jár" ide, láttam a lapján hogy már jó ideje nem volt ezen a környéken.
Előre is köszönöm.
Gépésznek köszönet a Gulliverért, nagy "hasznát" vettem.
zsnbm


----------



## lona1224 (2014 Június 19)

Szerintem meg csak köszönet jár azoknak akik, avval hogy feltölti a dolgaikat,megosztja velünk,és nem kritika.
Én nagyon örülök neki és hálásan köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 19)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> A kormányos nekem azt írta, hogy csak az állandó tagoknak jelenik meg az oldal.
> Azt ne kérdezd, hogyan lehetsz állandó tag. De ha elolvasod a szabályzatot biztos
> megtalálod a választ.





Beka Holt írta:


> Arra én is kíváncsi lennék, már mint, hogy lehet valakiből állandó tag. Egyszer majd ez is kiderül


*No akkor ide is beírom:
A CanadaHun nem egy fájlmegosztó, pláne nem torrent oldal.
De mivel elsődleges célja a magyar nyelvű kultúra terjesztése, egy-egy műről örömmel jelentet meg a tagok által információt egészen addig, amíg az nem ütközik a fennálló szabályokba.
Most épp a Google hívta fel a figyelmünket (igaz az e-book-ok területén található) szabálytalanságokra, jelezve, hogy kizár a szolgáltatásaiból, ha nem módosítunk.
Módosítottunk.
Ez azzal járt, hogy több téma is törlésre került. Sajnáljuk.
Mindazonáltal épp ezért vezettük be a hide használatát, hogy a keresőrobotok ne tudjanak belénk kötni.
Azonban, ha azt nem használják a tagok, akkor sajnos ez a vége, illetve az, hogy korlátozzuk az állandó tagokra az ilyen típusú hozzászólások láthatóságát. 
A fentiekből én sajnálatosan azt szűröm le és nagyon remélem, hogy tévedek, miszerint a legtöbben a CH-t nem tekintik közösségnek (nem a két beidézettre gondolok ők vették a fáradságot és utánajártak), mivel annyira sem tisztelik meg, hogy a szabályzatát elolvassák.
Abban ugyanis ott van, hogy ki a friss/új/aktív/állandó/ős ... tag.
Még szomorúbb, hogy amikor valaki rájön, akkor nem a direkt erre létrehozott témákban, hanem épp ahol van, ott próbálja meg összeszedni a 20 hozzászólását (megjegyzem sokan több évi tagság után is csak 4-5 hozzászólással rendelkeznek, ami ugye nem kifejezetten a közösségi élet megnyilvánulása). Itt is töröltem pár perce egy tegnapi próbálkozást, ebből le lehet szűrni a reakcióidőnket. Fél tucat moderátor több, mint 300000 regisztráltra. De előbb utóbb odaérünk.
Természetesen a mintegy 32000 témából több tucatnyit direkt a 20 hsz begyűjtésére hoztunk létre, de a rengeteg szójáték és beszélgetős téma is rendelkezésre áll, ugyanis NEM MINDEN TÉMÁBAN KELL 20-20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁS, HANEM ÖSSZESSÉGÉBEN KELL A 20 ÉS UTÁNA 48 ÓRA VÁRAKOZÁS. HA EZ UTÁN SEM ÉRKEZIK MEG AZ ÁLLANDÓ TAGI STÁTUSZ, AKKOR, LEHET JELEZNI az Állandó tagság kérése DE CSAK 20 hsz-el és 48 óra elteltével.  témában.*


----------



## Gemeli (2014 Június 29)

Franz Werfel: A Musza Dagh 40 napja: 
az örmény holokausztról szól az első világháború idejéből. Valós alapja van, a Kemál pasa által vezetett új török államban az örményeket a sivatagba deportálták. Egy örmény falu lakói a biztos halál elől a közelben lévő hegyre menekültek, és 40 napon keresztül védték magukat a támadó török hadsereggel szemben. Döbbenetes a történet, nagyszerűek a figurák, a lélektani helyzetek leírása. Felemelő és katartikus regény.


----------



## Gemeli (2014 Június 29)

Stefan Zweig: Marie Antoinette.
Lélektani esszé a franciák kivégzett királynőjéről illetve életéről: aki szereti az Ancien Regime korát, annak kötelező. Nagyon jó korrajz. Szóval jó lenne, ha ezek a könyvek hangoskönyvben is hozzáférhetőek lennének.


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 30)

*Minden élő az ég alatt*

Éppen nekem azaz *Herott rajongónak* való ez a könyv már 7 éjszaka hallgatom
Feltárulnak szépségei
Nem az a harsány történetek mint az első könyvei
Ám *békét, szépséget,emberséget adó olvasmány*
Ellenkező vélemény ismeretében is azt mondom kell még Heriott könyv
Ha csak magam nevében mondom akkor is ez a véleményem.*Ne hagyd abba, jó a könyv*
Éppen csak több alkalmas hangulat és csend kell hozzá
A közelmúltban elhunyt világhírű szerző magyar nyelven megjelenő új könyve a vidéki állatorvosi pálya küzdelmes, de fordulatos, gyakran felettébb derűs élményeinek, buktatóinak újabb gyűjteménye, amely ismét Darrowby környékére, Yorkshire tájaira vezeti el az olvasót, s nemcsak az állatpáciensekről, hanem a vidéki állattartókról, a farmerekről, illetve a gazdikról is mulatságos, szórakoztató portrékat fest. Remek pillanatfelvételei, elbeszélései nyomán hol a kacagástól, hol a meghatottságtól lábad könnybe a szem – Herriot könyve senki sem hagy közömbösen! Herriot nemcsak hivatásának, de a tollnak is avatott mestere: történeteit már jól ismeri a hazai olvasóközönség – annak idején nagy sikert aratott „Állatorvosi pályám kezdetén”, „Egy állatorvos történetei” és „Kutyák a rendelőmben” című munkájával. Az állatorvos újabb történeteinek minden sorából mély humánum, angyali derű, kiváló emberismeret és páratlan ábrázolótehetség sugárzik, ami világszerte bestsellerré tette munkáit.
A repülő állatorvos nem tetszett bár ott írott formában ért az élmény
Nem tetszett mert elhagyta a megszokott helyszínt, kicsit laposabb volt a könyv tartalma.
Majd többszöri élmény és talán hallgatás formában talán tetszeni fog
--------------------
A Musa Dagh 40 napja Bodor Tibor felolvasásában készült el 48 kazetta(MVGYOSZ)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Június 30)

Szép napot, ( estét ) mindenkinek!
Tornando írása, szerintem, kis kiegészítésre szorul néhány helyen.
Az egész úgy kezdődött, hogy Evila megkért egy Herroit könyv felolvasására,
mondván kellemes, kedves, humoros történetekről van szó.
Nagy tisztelője vagyok Evilának, gondoltam legyen. Ha nem is tetszik, majd
csak túl leszek rajta. Szerencsémre az Egy állatorvos történetei c. könyvet
kezdtem el. Aki meghallgatta, hallhatta az elejétől kezdve élveztem az olvasást.
Példa rá a sok nevetés ami nem mű. Sokszor meg kellett állnom mert nem láttam
a "nevető könnyektől" a betűket.
Tornando ezután írta, hogy kedvencévé lépett elő Herriot.
Evilától kaptam egy virtuális puszit a felolvasásért de megjegyezte, ez a második
könyv, nem e lehetne e az elsőt , az Állatorvosi pályám kezdetén c. könyvet is felolvasni.
Megtörtént.
Az igazsághoz tartozik, főleg Tristánnal történt fejezeteket szerettem nagyon.
Sokban hasonlítok rá.
Persze a többi részen is jól szórakoztam és volt, hogy elcsuklott a hangom és
megkönnyeztem a történetet.
Jöttek a levelek és a következő a Repülő állatorvos.
Beleolvastam és felidéződött bennem a saját katona időm. Ezt főként ezért olvastam fel.
Ekkor már úgy éreztem, hogy a katona részeket kivéve a történetek nagyon hasonlítanak
az előző könyvekben leírtakhoz.
Úgy gondoltam, ez volt az utolsó Herriot könyv amit felolvastam.
Az élet és az ellenállhatatlan kérés felül írta elhatározásomat.
Elkészült a Minden élő az ég alatt c. könyv is.
Tornando priviben írt róla véleményt.
Nem rosszat!
Ekkor válaszoltam, szerintem már nagyon egysíkúak a történetek és bár kedvesek,
meghatóak de úgy gondolom, hogy a többi már csak "ragozása" az előző könyveknek.
No, erre írta a fenti levelet Tornando.
Ennek ellenére egy darabig biztos nem lesz tőlem több Herriot könyv felolvasás.
Itt azért megköszönöm mindenkinek aki kifejezte tetszését és annak is aki nem
de meghallgatta.
És ez vonatkozik minden, ha jól számoltam 89, általam felolvasott könyvre.

Jelenleg, Dr. Kárpáti György - Medencék gólok pofonok c. könyvét olvasom.
Nem könnyű mert nagyon sok humoros rész van benne.
Én meg szeretek röhögni. Sokszor percekig nem tudom folytatni ez okból.
Nincs sok hátra. Hamarosan felteszem.
Addig is, ha valakit érdekel, miért is tart annyi ideig az olvasás ameddig, egy vágatlan rész a
Bécs c. fejezetből.
A feltöltésben már javítva lesz. Úgyhogy tekintsétek kuriózumnak.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://data.hu/dir/x4q365v8o5341717[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 1)

Szia Gemeli!
Szeretném kérni, ezen a fórumon NE CSERÉBE, hanem szívből
add amit akarsz. 
Senki nem azért tölt fel ide valamit is mert CSERÉBE bármit is kér.
Ha van olyan könyv amit felolvastál nosza, töltsd fel, tedd közkincsé.
De NE CSERÉBE!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 1)

tornando írta:


> Döntésed szabad nem győzködésért írom
> Nekem azt a hangulati élményt adja mint Fekete István állat történetei: emberi jellemeket,konfliktusokat, terít elénk,néha mulatságosan
> Csak azt mondom el miben mutat újat ez a könyv és nem lapos


Amiket idézel, a 330 oldalból kb 30 - at tesz ki. Én a többiről beszélek.
Valóban, ha csak ezeket nézzük akkor érdemes felolvasni.
De ha a többi 300 oldalt, nekem van igazam.
Ami viszont az egészből jó és ennek nagyon örülök, hogy az én felolvasásom
után vagy által szeretted, szerették meg Herriot könyveit.
Ez a lényeg. Felhívni a figyelmet valamire. -ez jelen esetben sikerült.
Megnéztem, még sok könyve van Herriotnak.
Az alap megvan, a többi nem rajtam múlik.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

*Az biztos általad lett ismertebb és kedvelt*
Nélküled nem olvastam volna el valószínű

Én azért a 30 oldal miatt is már szeretem mindet


> Nekem azt a hangulati élményt adja mint Fekete István állat történetei: emberi jellemeket,konfliktusokat, terít elénk,néha mulatságosan


*De nem csak az a két idézet van*
A borzos dokiról sok fejezet van.
A vadmacskákról is több
Jó a szomszéd állatorvossal(Mottram) való viszonyuk rendeződése.Miután csoda kitartással megmentették a lovát
Jó a bolhát összeszedő rész is
Jó az öltöny esete ez még mulatságos is
Jó a buta vásárlásai és a Kaszbah szőnyeg esete
Kiválóan érdekes és érzelmes Bob és kutyája a nagy daganattal valamit testvére Adam hozzáállása a dolgokhoz
Szerintem 80%-a kiváló a könyvnek
Mondom hogy rengeteg finom szépség és árnyalt humor van benne
Még volt egy igen tetsző rész a sánta ember Rupe és a sánta kutya választása
Ez csak érzelmes
És döbbentő hogy a kutya a gyógyulása után is tovább sántít a gazdája mellett lépegetve
Több rész is példaeseteket hoz az állat és gazdája egymásra-idomulására
Lásd a cukorkaboltos és macskája esetét
Ezeket nevezem finom szépségeknek
Könnyebb volna felsorolni ami nem volt jó történet és csak ismétlődés
Vagy csak nekem ad ennyi pluszt?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 1)

Gemeli írta:


> Szívesen, csak nem tudtam, hogy - mivel nem vagyok "profi" - lehet-e, illetve elfogadják-e.


Légy bátor. Ha úgy érzed, hogy elfogadható, érthető amit felolvastál, bízd magad a fórum íteletére.
Szerintem megnyugtató lesz.
Itt díjazzák a bátor kezdeményezőket.
Tehát ne habozz!!!!!
Ja, én sem vagyok profi, csak lehetőséget kaptam, hogy bizonyítsak.
Ez a lehetőség előtted is nyitva van.


----------



## Gemeli (2014 Július 1)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Légy bátor. Ha úgy érzed, hogy elfogadható, érthető amit felolvastál, bízd magad a fórum íteletére.
> Szerintem megnyugtató lesz.
> Itt díjazzák a bátor kezdeményezőket.
> Tehát ne habozz!!!!!
> ...


Rendben van, megpróbálom közreadni, de még nem vagyok készen. Cao Hszüe Csin: Vörös szoba álma készül. Klasszikus kínai nagyregény.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 2)

Mivel ugyanabban a témában szólalok meg, most kérésre
Ha untatok hát át kell ugorni
De kedvcsinálónak és rejtett könyvérték bemutatására
ideteszem!
---------
Talán nem csak én tartom szemléletes és hangulatos leírásnak.Nagyon szórakoztató képeket fest elém
A*ki látott már egy egyszerű epizódot*:Mint egy piás ember felülését, a biciklire az jól mulat

50.
_Kint, a nyár esti szürkületben a falhoz támasztott kerékpárjához lépett. Én megálltam az
autómnál. Már láttam ezt a szertartást, és lenyűgözőnek találtam.
Bob elhúzta a kerékpárt a faltól, és némi időbe tellett, amíg úgy tudta megállítani,
ahogyan akarta, aztán gumicsizmás lábát megpróbálta átvetni a túloldalra. Az első kísérlet
kudarcba fulladt. Néhány másodpercig csak állt, és szemlátomást mélyeket lélegzett, aztán
nagyon körültekintően beállította a kerékpárt, s újra átlendítette a lábát. Ezúttal is elhibázta, s egy
pillanatra azt hittem, hogy kerékpárostul a földön fog kikötni, ám visszanyerte az egyensúlyát, és
lehajtott fejjel, magába mélyedve álldogált. Ezután határozottan kihúzta magát, végigmérte a
vázat és a kormányt, majd egy hirtelen ugrással ezúttal sikerült a nyeregben landolnia.
Feszült pillanatok következtek. Bob a nyeregben ült; alig néhány hüvelyknyit haladt előre,
holott lábával pedálozott, kezével ide-oda rángatta a kormányt, nehogy elveszítse az egyensúlyát
és lepottyanjon. Aztán végre elindult, és szinte észlelhetetlen lassúsággal araszolni kezdett az
úton. Néhány méterrel arrébb megállt, és másodpercekig meg sem mozdult, miközben, a csuda
tudja, hogyan, függőlegesen tartotta a kerékpárt. Arra gondoltam, nem is először: kár, hogy Bob
soha nem indult a darrowbyi ünnepek évente megrendezett lassúsági kerékpárversenyén. Minden
alkalommal ő vitte volna el az első díjat.
Kocsimhoz támaszkodva figyeltem Bob erőfeszítéseit. A jó öreg Meg, aki nyilvánvalóan
megszokta már a mutatványt, türelmesen lépdelt gazdája mellett, majd lefeküdt a földre,
valahányszor Bob szünetet tartott a haladásban, és a csodával határos módon egyensúlyozott. Bob
faluja vagy egy mérföldnyire volt az úton, és azon töprengtem, vajon mennyi idő alatt ér haza.
Egykori társai a patinás kocsma felújítása előtt váltig állították, hogy még nem esett le a
kerékpárjáról, és jómagam sem láttam soha, hogy valami baj érte volna._


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Csütörtök este felkerült a fórum főoldalára *Fekete István - Képzelet és valóság*
részletek a novelláskötetből. 
Amatőr felolvasás.
Mióta Nemo elrepült jelentősen megcsappant a feltöltött könyvek száma. Nem tudom
mennyi van még a tarsolyában, nem számoltam a könyveket, de gondolom lassan kiürül 
a hivatalosan készült és hozzáférhető hangoskönyvek tárháza. Azután kezdődik a régiek
újbóli feltöltése. Ez nem baj, mert vannak "újszülöttek" és halott linkek.
Ezért becsülendő az a bátor tett aminek következménye az említett feltöltés.
Engem Korompai Vali felolvasásaira emlékeztet ( nem negatív értelemben ).
Úgy gondolom, kell az új hang és kell az új szubjektív szemlélet a felolvasandók kiválasztásában.
Néhányan kértek tőlem véleményt szárnypróbálgatásuk miatt.
Hát kérem itt a legjobb válasz!
Teddy is QQCS is Evila is és Nemó is valahol elkezdte. Én is. Valahol.
És hová jutottunk!
Természetesen lehet és kell pozitív és negatív visszajelzésnek lenni mert anélkül
elvitte a cica az egészet.
De ha nincs próba sose lesz jó előadás!
A magam részéről csak gratulálni tudok az "elkövetőnek" és biztatatom a folytatásra.
Egyszer talán a nevét is hozzáadja!
Hajrá mindeni aki olvasni akar! Hangosan!


----------



## teddyted (2014 Július 4)

Gemeli írta:


> Szívesen, csak nem tudtam, hogy - mivel nem vagyok "profi" - lehet-e, illetve elfogadják-e.


 
Szia Gemeli,

évekkel ezelött egy-ketten bátortalanul felolvastunk ezt-azt. Legnagyobb meglepetésre nem dobáltak meg senkit foszló krumplikkal, paradicsomokkal - és rájöttünk, hogy felolvasni öröm, másoknak pedig hasznos és szórakoztató lehet. Azután folyamatosan egyre többen csatlakoztak ehhez a "népi mozgalomhoz" - akár például Gépész, aki mostanra karakteres, rutinos "profi" lett a műfajban, sok-sok anyaggal a háta mögött.

Az új hang mindíg jó, mert egyrészt változatosságot hoz, másrészt új érdeklődési területet, könyveket mutathat meg. Én is, többiek is elég hosszasan pepecseltünk odáig, hogy eltaláljuk saját szájízünket, finomítsuk a technikát, minőséget - ez természetes. Aki egyszer ráérez ennek az egésznek az ízére, nehezen hagyja abba, ha nem muszáj 

Úgyhogy: Isten hozott a Csapatban, Téged is, másokat is. Bátran, nyugodtan készítsd, tedd fel (ha valamilyen technikai segítségre lenne esetleg szükséged, szólj, vagyunk néhányan, akik segíthetnek ) - A hanganyagokat a többiek, a "Nép" majd saját ízlésük szerint fogják hallgatni és fogadni, kapsz majd visszajelzéseket is hozzá, lesz, aki imádja, lesz esetleg olyan is, aki fintorog, de ez nem baj, sőt: így természetes és így jó. A legfontosabb dolog, hogy neked saját magadnak örömet okozzon a felmondás - amikor kiadod a kezedből, érezd, hogy Te magad elégedett vagy a "munkával".

Üdvözlettel: teddyted


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Július 4)

Köszönöm Gépész a biztatást -hiszen kiderül azért, hogy én voltam az "elkövető", még ha nem is reklámoztam magam. Örülök ha tetszett egy picit is amit megmutattam magamból .


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 4)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szép napot, ( estét ) mindenkinek!
> Tornando írása, szerintem, kis kiegészítésre szorul néhány helyen.
> Az egész úgy kezdődött, hogy Evila megkért egy Herroit könyv felolvasására,
> mondván kellemes, kedves, humoros történetekről van szó.
> ...



Kedves Gépész, ezúton köszönöm a Harriot könyveket! Tornando biztatott fel a meghallgatásukra, és nem csalódtam az ítéletében.Eljutottam oda, hogy az írott verziót nem találom annyira élvezetesnek, bár a te hangodon "hallom" a szöveget. De a te egyéni kreatív megoldásaidat nem tudom belehallani, ha új a szöveg.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 4)

Kedves cdurmol!
Már a neved is mosolyra méltó!
Megtisztelő a véleményed és köszönöm.
További jó hallgatást kívánok. Legyen benne
sok örömöd.
Szép napot kívánok.


----------



## editke2004 (2014 Július 6)

Sziasztok!
Személy szerint imádok olvasni, hangosan is(ezért van az talán, hogy a tizenkét éves fiam, még mindig odajön esténként, hogy anya olvass!
Nagyon örülök a mostani pályázatnak, bár nem tudom a technikai feltételeim és az amatőrségem elég lesz-e , ad-e majd elég bátorságot. A legviccesebb, hogy mikor megláttam a felvívást rögtön Herriot könyvei jutottak eszembe, utána jöttem csak fel és olvasgatlak titeket és nézem milyen hangoskönyvek vannak fenn, mit ne olvassak fel.
Gépész!
Nagyon örülök, hogy foglalkoztál Herriottal, én most adtam kölcsön egyik könyvemet, hogy megfertőzzek vele másokat is.Most olvastam el a Minden élő az ég alatt c. könyvét, az is nagyon tetszett, bár a kismacskás rész számomra eléggé el volt nyújtva(de lehet csak azért éreztem így, mert nem a szívem csücskei a macskák)
Bár valójában én életemben még csak egy hangoskönyvet hallgattam meg, inkább olvasok, azért bele fogok hallgatni tőled az egyik Herriot-ba.
Nagyon értékelem a lelkes munkátokat, és remélem a segítségfelajánlás, amit Gemelinek írtatok engem is megtalál, szükség esetén.
Azért van más könyv is a fejemben, amivel üzenni szeretnék minden embertársamnak(magamat is beleértve) de még meg kell keresnem felolvasta-e már valaki.
További élményteli olvasást és megosztást kívánok.
Szeretettel
Editke
"Olvasni azért szeretek, mert különböző korokba, különböző személyek bőrébe bújva, egy kicsit kiléphetek a jelen világból"


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 6)

editke2004 írta:


> Nagyon örülök a mostani pályázatnak, bár nem tudom a technikai feltételeim és az amatőrségem elég lesz-e , ad-e majd elég bátorságot. A legviccesebb, hogy mikor megláttam a felvívást rögtön Herriot könyvei jutottak eszembe, utána jöttem csak fel és olvasgatlak titeket és nézem milyen hangoskönyvek vannak fenn, mit ne olvassak fel.


Szia Editke!
Örülök, hogy felolvasáson jár az eszed. 
Csak megjegyzem a pályázat SAJÁT novelláról szól.
Van még Herriot könyv ami nem lett felolvasva, tehát nem kell a kedvencedről lemondani.
Teljesen mindegy mit olvasol fel ha még nincs fent mástól. Megjegyzem az sem baj, mert két előadó
két stílust képvisel, más értelmet adhat a könyvnek. Mint a zenében.
Vágj bele, oszd meg az eredményt. 
Ide az olvasni és hallgatni szeretők járnak. Ne félj az ítélettől. A segíteni akarás vezényel mindenkit.
Csak ne nekünk kelljen felolvasni helyetted


----------



## teddyted (2014 Július 6)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia Editke!
> Örülök, hogy felolvasáson jár az eszed.
> Csak megjegyzem a pályázat SAJÁT novelláról szól. ...


 
Szia Gépész,

bocs, de most tévedsz - a hangoskönyv-pályázat nem csak, sőt nem elsődlegesen saját anyag felolvasásáról szól. Akartam majd itt is szólni róla, de gyakorlatilag minden jogtiszta - tehát saját, vagy szerzői engedélyes vagy már jogtiszta, vagyis a 70 éves borzalomkorláton túllévő írás felmondható. Annál is inkább, mert a Canadahun rádióba integrálás csak így oldható meg, viszont a saját írások vagy saját felmondás komoly dilemma lett volna és nagyon szűkítette volna a potenciális pályázók körét.

Editke,

hozott Isten miköztünk. Mi sem természetesebb, hogy bármilyen segítséget megkapsz, amit kérsz és amit teljesíthetünk  Érdeklődve várom a hangod - bátran tedd fel, ha elkészültél valamivel. A technikai hátteret majd meghalljuk, ha szükséged van rá, azonnal rásegíthetünk. Ha a tárhelynél vagy feltöltéskor bizonytalankodsz, ami először természetes lehet, szólsz, megoldható. Data.hu az általános tárhely, az írás függvénye a jelszavazás, és egyebek. Azt nézd meg, hogy nincs-e már meg a könyv hangos változata, mielött belevágsz, a többi rajtad és a választásodon múlik, mi csak várjuk és köszönjük 

Üdvözlettel: teddyted


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 6)

Szia Teddy!
Kitétel, hogy a CanadaHun szerepeljen benne. Nekem ez jött le a felhívásból.
Meg, hogy saját.
Megint elolvastam, most is úgy értelmezem.
Na mindegy.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 7)

editke2004 írta:


> .....
> Jaj ne ijesztegess))Az ìrói vénám kissé kiapadt már...de szerintem téged megviccelt a két felhìvás és talàn rosszra kattintottál..Jómagam is úgy értelmeztem hogy bármit,de köszi a figyelmeztetést,legfeljebb rákérdezek.


*Bármit, de kivéve*


*Hangoskönyv pályázatunk*

Merőben új - pályázatunk egyfajta hangoskönyv - elkészítése.
*A pályázat elnevezése: „Szeretek hangosan is olvasni”,

melyeknek leadási határideje 2015. 06. 15. éjfél kanadai idő szerint.*

A kikötés, hogy a pályázó saját maga olvassa fel az adott magyar nyelvű művet ami bármilyen tartalmú lehet (szintén kivéve CanadaHun-on a kerülendőeket). *A beadandó művet mp3 formátumban kell, ide feltölteni.*
Lehetőleg ne a „Háború és béke” kerüljön felolvasásra, de Örkény egyetlen egypercese, vagy egy rövid vers, próza stb. sem
*Ha a mű hosszabb lélegzetű, akkor egy legfeljebb 5 Mb méretű mp3 mintafájlt is csatolni kell a pályaműhöz.
-----------------
Nincs itt szó semmilyen saját írású könyvről
bármilyen tartalmú:Kivétel a CH-ra nem való könyv*(gondolom politikai tartalom stb)
No ezzel, jól nem határolták körbe Ki döntse el?
Politika minden könyvben van
Kisebbségi jogokat sértő? (ez megint nem egyszerű eldönteni)
Faji, etnikai megkülönböztető?(ilxen íz még _Wass Albert-nél is felfedezhető)_
Pornográf,pedofília tartalmú....Ki döntse el?

*TTT*
*







*
*
*


----------



## editke2004 (2014 Július 7)

Szia tornando!

Wass Albertre is gondoltam, mert imádom. Herriot, Fekete István, Mikszáth, Móricz,..stb.. a népi realizmust kedvelem elsősorban. Kavarognak a fejemben a művek, nagyon sok jó írás van. Mégis amivel most készülök, az egyik tartalmi kikötést sem fogja megsérteni. Egyik éjjel a még a Katedrális is eszembe jutott  no de az már Bűn és Bűnhődés lenne nekem is Nektek is


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 7)

editke2004 írta:


> Szia tornando!
> 
> Wass Albertre is gondoltam, mert imádom. Herriot, Fekete István, Mikszáth, Móricz,..stb.. a népi realizmust kedvelem elsősorban. Kavarognak a fejemben a művek, nagyon sok jó írás van. Mégis amivel most készülök, az egyik tartalmi kikötést sem fogja megsérteni. Egyik éjjel a még a Katedrális is eszembe jutott  no de az már Bűn és Bűnhődés lenne nekem is Nektek is


Wass Albert Herriot, Fekete István, Mikszáth, Móricz
Ez mind jó Én Mikszáth Két választás Magyarországon-t javaslom
Sok az üzenete mára
Aki eddig felolvasta Székhelyi József és Ugocsai Antal
Herriott azt hiszem egy maradt ki: Kutyák a rendelőmben(még nem olvastam)
Fekete István-tól már nem találsz szép regényt
Móricz? Nem tudom (ha találsz remek)
Jókai Fekete város kész
Jókai Mór-A lőcsei fehér asszony(Bodor Tibor)
Jókai Mór-Bosszú a túlvilágon(Sinkó László)
*Az alábbiakat felolvasták Jókaitól*
A barátfalvi lévita
A cigánybáró ' Párbaj Istennel
A Damokosok
A fehér rózsa
A gazdag szegények
A három márványfej
A janicsárok végnapjai
A jövő század regénye
A két Trenk
A kőszivű ember fiai
A lélekidomár
A lőcsei fehér asszony
A mi lengyelünk I.-II.
A nagyenyedi két fűzfa
A névtelen vár
A régi jó Táblabírák I.-II.
A szerelem bolondjai
A tengerszemű hölgy
A varchoniták˙A kalózkirály
Akik kétszer halnak mag
Az aranyember
Az elátkozott család
Az új földesúr
Az utolsó budai pasa˙A debreceni kastély
Bálványosvár
Csataképek a magyar szabadságharcból
Egetvívó asszonyszív
Egy az Isten
Egy játékos, aki nyer
Egy magyar nábob
Emléksorok
Enyim, tied, övé
Erdély aranykora
És mégis mozog a föld
Fekete gyémántok
Fráter György
Görögtűz
Hétköznapok
Kárpáthy Zoltán
Kelet királynéja
Mire megvénülünk
Nincsen ördög
Politikai divatok
Rab Ráby
Rákóczi fia
Sárga rózsa
Szabadság a hó alatt
Szegény gazdagok
Szép Mikhál
Szeretve, mind a vérpadig
Szomorú napok
Törökvilág Magyarországon


----------



## editke2004 (2014 Július 7)

Herriott azt hiszem egy maradt ki: Kutyák a rendelőmben(még nem olvastam)

Megvan nekem.Az első amit olvastam! Most adtam kölcsön.

Köszönöm a listát, kedves tőled(másfajta a mostani választásom)
Szerinted nem gáz ha férfi írását(önéletrajz alapút nő olvassa fel? Szerintem az nem annyira hiteles..Herriot helyzetébe csak azért érzem magam bele mert állatorvosnak is készültem


----------



## teddyted (2014 Július 7)

Editke,

gáznak nem gáz. legfeljebb furcsa lehet - de ha a felolvasás átélt és meggyőző, cca egy perc alatt feledteti, milyen hangon történik. Annyiban igazad van persze, hogy vannak könyvek, ahol visszafelé (férfihang teljes női szövegre) magam is letettem már a felolvasásról, annyi minden más is van, pedig jó az írás, megérdemelte volna. Meghagytam másnak. (Bár éppen én vagyok arról elhíresült, hogy időnként simán belemegyek más hangfekvésekbe is, sokak komoly rosszallására  )

Sok-sok minden van, válassz kedvedre - alapvetően ne ez a férfi-női hangvétel befolyásoljon, szerintem. Csinálj egy próbát, hallgasd vissza - ha te magad nem borzadsz el, vagy neveted végig, és esetleg ezt egy ártatlan ismerős is megteszi, hajrá, uccu neki 

Ettől függetlenül javaslom neked Krúdy, Mikszáth, Móra, etc. műveit - és Gépésznek igaza van: néha az sem baj, ha már van belőle felolvasás. Néha a már meglévő bőven megérdemli, hogy valaki újra beprőbálkozzon vele


----------



## nemokap (2014 Július 8)

Halihó... Azért élünk, még ha kicsit el is vesztem. Jön majd még fel könyv, van azért utánpótlásom, csak innen nehezebb hozzáférni. Ami a saját felolvasást illeti kettő is készül, csak hát foci vb... No meg sok csavargás. A hét végén Gettysburg volt, meg a Niagara... De jövök...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 9)

Csak kiegészítés gyanánt: Herriotnak még sok könyve jelent meg magyarul-
( Vikipedia )


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 9)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Csak kiegészítés gyanánt: Herriotnak még sok könyve jelent meg magyarul-
> ( Vikipedia )


*Magyarul megjelent írásai*

*Állatorvosi pályám kezdetén*... (Más kiadásban: Apraja nagyja megbabonázott) (Más kiadásban: Az állatorvos is ember) (All Creatures Great and Small)
Az állatorvos is nős ember (Let Sleeping Vets Lie és Vet in Harness)
*A repülő állatorvos* (Vets Might Fly és Vet in a Spin)
Ő is Isten állatkája (The Lord God Made Them All)
Egy állatorvos újabb feljegyzései (Más kiadásban: *Minden élő az ég alatt*) (Every Living Thing)
Kutyák a rendelőmben I. és II. (James Herriot's Dog Stories)
*Egy állatorvos történetei* (Más kiadásban: Az élet dicsérete) (All Things Bright and Beautiful)
A zöldeket már felolvasta Gépész


----------



## nemokap (2014 Július 9)

Clark Daltonból nincs több? Az nagyon bejött nekem.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 9)

nemokap írta:


> Clark Daltonból nincs több? Az nagyon bejött nekem.


Szia!
Ha tőlem kérdezed, van. Tervezem.
Ha nem, akkor is


----------



## nemokap (2014 Július 10)

Gépész bátyjám, igen tőled.  De sürgősen, mert már kivégeztem őket.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

Asperján György: Vádak és gyónások
Hú de kimondhatatlan
Megráz felemel összeroncsol
Aki mégis be kíván nézni az élet árnyas oldalára is
Bereznay Éva kiváló előadásában


----------



## disabled (2014 Július 20)

angel1208 írta:


> John Boyne –A csíkos pizsamás fiú Felolvassa: Angel


 
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas (2006.) criticism:

Benjamin Blech (Zurich in 1933. -), is an Orthodox rabbi who now lives in New York City. Rabbi Blech has been a Professor of Talmud at Yeshiva University since 1966.

Rabbi Benjamin Blech affirmed the opinion of a Holocaust survivor friend of the book as „not just a lie and not just a fairytale, but a profanation”. Blech acknowledges the objection that a „fable” need not be factually accurate; he counters that the book trivializes the conditions in and around the death camps and perpetuates the "myth that those [...] not directly involved can claim innocence, and thus undermines its moral authority. Students who read it, he warns, may believe the camps „weren't that bad” if a boy could conduct a clandestine friendship with a Jewish captive of the same age, unaware of „the constant presence of death”.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Július 20)

Nem kell ebbe politikát vinni! Egy megható kis történet csupán -bizonyos keretek között.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 20)

disabled írta:


> The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas (2006.) criticism:
> 
> Benjamin Blech (Zürich 1933-ban. -), Egy ortodox rabbi, aki most él New Yorkban. Rabbi Blech volt professzora Talmud a Yeshiva Egyetemen 1966 óta.
> 
> Rabbi Benjamin Blech affirmed the opinion of a Holocaust survivor friend of the book as „not just a lie and not just a fairytale, but a profanation”. Blech acknowledges the objection that a „fable” need not be factually accurate; he counters that the book trivializes the conditions in and around the death camps and perpetuates the "myth that those [...] not directly involved can claim innocence, and thus undermines its moral authority. Students who read it, he warns, may believe the camps „weren't that bad” if a boy could conduct a clandestine friendship with a Jewish captive of the same age, unaware of „the constant presence of death”.


*Nem tudom ezzel mit akarsz*
Magyarra fordítva:
Rabbi Benjamin Blech megerősítette véleményét a holokauszt-túlélő barátja a könyv, mint a "nem csak egy hazugság, és nem csak egy mese, hanem egy meggyalázása". Blech elismeri a kifogás, hogy a "mese" nem kell tényszerűen pontos; aki kifejti, hogy a könyv elbagatellizálja a feltételeket és környékén a haláltáborok és állandósítja a "mítosz, hogy azok, [...] nem vesz részt közvetlenül igényelhetnek ártatlanság, és ezzel aláássa az erkölcsi. Diákok, akik olvasni, akkor figyelmeztet, higgyetek A táborok "nem volt olyan rossz", ha egy fiú is folytat titkos barátságot kötött egy zsidó fogoly az azonos korú, tudatában "az állandó jelenléte a halál"
No jó kikerested és itt elmondtad, itt a helye
*Talán azt szeretnéd Ne tegyen ki senki olyan könyvet Ami a te eszmédnek nem felel meg?*
Vagy mondd mit akartál azzal?


----------



## nemokap (2014 Július 21)

Helló mindenki... Gondoltam mesélek egy hírt. Lényegileg három napja a padlón fekszem, mivel úgy néz ki kicsit gerincsérvem van. Ez nem lenne nagy ügy, ha otthon lennénk, de az otthoni TB mesevilág az itteni rendszerhez képest. Csak az, ha rád néz egy orvos az minimum 100 dollár (22 ezer forint). Úgyhogy legalább van időm és módom felolvasni. Lux Alfréd Átokfajzat c. könyvét élvezem két visítás közben... Ha sikerül pár nap és fel lesz olvasva. 
Más. El se hiszitek milyen fura, hogy most kezdődik a magyar tévében a Twin Peaks... S mivel ez az egy adó, amit tudok nézni (persze magyar nyelven). S ha minden igaz, akkor két hónap múlva megyünk Washington államba (nem DC-be), s arra amerre forgatták a filmet. Ez annyira érdekes dolog, legalábbis nekem...


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Július 21)

nemokap írta:


> Helló mindenki... Gondoltam mesélek egy hírt. Lényegileg három napja a padlón fekszem, mivel úgy néz ki kicsit gerincsérvem van. Ez nem lenne nagy ügy, ha otthon lennénk, de az otthoni TB mesevilág az itteni rendszerhez képest. Csak az, ha rád néz egy orvos az minimum 100 dollár (22 ezer forint). Úgyhogy legalább van időm és módom felolvasni. Lux Alfréd Átokfajzat c. könyvét élvezem két visítás közben... Ha sikerül pár nap és fel lesz olvasva.
> Más. El se hiszitek milyen fura, hogy most kezdődik a magyar tévében a Twin Peaks... S mivel ez az egy adó, amit tudok nézni (persze magyar nyelven). S ha minden igaz, akkor két hónap múlva megyünk Washington államba (nem DC-be), s arra amerre forgatták a filmet. Ez annyira érdekes dolog, legalábbis nekem...



Mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánok!  Küldök neked egy hatalmas gyógy ölelést!  (pici fiamnak használni szokott)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 22)

Jelentkezz be kisérleti alanynak.Egy deréktól lefelé cserére. Arrafelé nagyon sikeresek ezek a cserék.
Én nem ölelét, csak kívánságok küldök: gyógyulj meg.


----------



## szgyula (2014 Július 27)

Sziasztok
Edgar Wallace -A borzalmak tornya c. hangosköny 5. és 6. fejezete hiányzik (#45 és #513 feltöltés).
Tudna valaki segíteni?


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 27)

szgyula írta:


> Sziasztok
> Edgar Wallace -A borzalmak tornya c. hangosköny 5. és 6. fejezete hiányzik (#45 és #513 feltöltés).
> Tudna valaki segíteni?


Utána nézek
Kolonel töltötte fel:
http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-3#post-3717808
Mindég pótolja ha rossz a feltöltés írj neki
Most fejezet vagy fájlrész hiányzik?
Ha fejezet az fura mert én is tőle kaptam és nem hiányzott
Töltsd le újra
A linkek élnek


----------



## szgyula (2014 Július 27)

tornando írta:


> Utána nézek
> Kolonel töltötte fel:
> http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-3#post-3717808
> Mindég pótolja ha rossz a feltöltés írj neki
> ...


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 27)

Az az igazság hogy nem nagyon értem
Nekem már nincs meg a feltöltött fájlrészek.Csak az önálló mp3 fájlok
*Hogy ezek fejezetek-e vagy nem? Azt nem tudom.
Én inkább track-nak nevezem
Hogy hol mondja be a felolvasó azt sem tudom
Már régen hallgattam ezért nem emlékszem pontosan mit és hol mond be
A track elején nem mondja be ez biztos*
Persze ez neked nem sokat segít
De talán segít ha ideteszem a fájllistát(track lista) mérettel
háromjegyű számozást kap nálam mindég
Itt összehasonlíthatod a méretet és a darabszámot:
000 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 338,0 k
001 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,5 M
002 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,7 M
003 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 16,2 M
004 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 16,0 M
005 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,6 M
006 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,7 M
007 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,3 M
008 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,4 M
009 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,5 M
010 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,8 M
011 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 23,3 M
012 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 22,8 M
013 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 26,8 M
014 A borzalmak tornya.mp3 5,0 M
A 004 track 1p 55 mp nél mondja be hogy 7.fejezet
Lehet indoklást kéne írnom.Miért nem tudom hol mondja be és mik a könyv szerinti
fejezetek
Ritkán hasonlítom össze a hanganyagot a könyvel.
Gyakran elalszok és 40-50 szer hallgatok meg egy könyvet, mire összeáll!
Így általad jelzett logikai hibát nem éreztem.
Ha összehasonlítottad a fajlistát
És más mint a tiéd
Átadhatom az enyémet
Annak vizsgálata hogy kerek egész-e a könyvel azt derítsd ki te
*A track elején nem mondja be, a fejezetszámot ez biztos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 27)

Felbosszantott
Egyeztettem részlegesen az írott könyvel
úgy tűnik igazad van elkallódott az 5.-6. fejezet a digitalizálások során
Vagy fel se olvasta?
Tudod, mondják milyen rosszak a hangkazetták gyűröttek
Nem tudom ki digitalizálta be a _MVGYOSZ_-tól
7 hangkazettából lett 14 track(a/b oldal)


> Megjelenés: [Budapest] : Magyar Vakok és Gyengénlátók Országos Szövetsége, 2001
> Terjedelem: 7 hgk.
> mp3
> 128 bps
> ...


József Attila Városi Könyvtár Makó 
Kaposvár


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2014 Július 27)

Hát nem tudom... Feltenném a pályázatom de mindig ezt írja ki:* Csak semmi pánik! És aztán angolul valami olyasmit, hogy probléma akadt a feltöltés közben.
There was a problem uploading your file. *Mindig ezt írja ki, ha az adott fájl nagyobb 5 Mb-nál. Nálatok mi a helyzet?


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2014 Július 27)

tornando írta:


> Az az igazság hogy nem nagyon értem
> Nekem már nincs meg a feltöltött fájlrészek.Csak az önálló mp3 fájlok
> *Hogy ezek fejezetek-e vagy nem? Azt nem tudom.
> Én inkább track-nak nevezem
> ...


Ez neked felment? Nekem nem enged 5 Mb-nál nagyobbat.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 27)

lazarlaszlo írta:


> Hát nem tudom... Feltenném a pályázatom de mindig ezt írja ki:* Csak semmi pánik! És aztán angolul valami olyasmit, hogy probléma akadt a feltöltés közben.
> There was a problem uploading your file. *Mindig ezt írja ki, ha az adott fájl nagyobb 5 Mb-nál. Nálatok mi a helyzet?


Tedd fel nem csatolásként
Hanem a data .hu ra és linkként a pályázatra
5.1MB itt felment


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 27)

lazarlaszlo írta:


> Hát nem tudom... Feltenném a pályázatom de mindig ezt írja ki:* Csak semmi pánik! És aztán angolul valami olyasmit, hogy probléma akadt a feltöltés közben.
> There was a problem uploading your file. *Mindig ezt írja ki, ha az adott fájl nagyobb 5 Mb-nál. Nálatok mi a helyzet?



Ahogy már írták előttem, csak egy részletet lehet közvetlenül feltölteni
kb 5 mb terjedelemben.
De nem ide, hanem a pályázatok topicba a hangoskönyvek részbe.
Nekem már van ott egy pályázatom, tehát megtalálod.
Az egész felolvasást pedig valahová ( pl data ) tedd fel, hogy aki kíváncsi
onnét letölthesse.
Ennyi!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2014 Július 27)

Az egész felolvasást pedig valahová ( pl data ) tedd fel, hogy aki kíváncsi
onnét letölthesse.
Ennyi![/QUOTE]
És ott mennyi idő mulva törlik? Mert amilyen fájlfeltöltő oldalakról tudok, azokon 7 naponta törlik a csatolást. A pályázat időtartama pedig....


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

lazarlaszlo írta:


> Az egész felolvasást pedig valahová ( pl data ) tedd fel, hogy aki kíváncsi
> onnét letölthesse.
> Ennyi!





> És ott mennyi idő mulva törlik? Mert amilyen fájlfeltöltő oldalakról tudok, azokon 7 naponta törlik a csatolást. A pályázat időtartama pedig....


Ideteszem a Data GYIK-ben talált információt:


> *Mennyi ideig maradnak fenn fájljaim a Data.hu-n?*
> A Prémium tagsággal NEM rendelkezők feltöltései 60nap letöltés nélküli időszak után törlődnek rendszerünkből. (Tehát, ha rendszeresen letöltik fájljaid, akkor azok bent maradnak rendszerünkben.)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 28)

Jogos a kérdés! Ezen nem gondolkoztam!
Lehetőség:
1.) Figyeled a Data.hu - t és ha nem töltik le
a törlési határidő előtt letöltöd saját magad.
Ezzel újra indul az idő.
2.) Csak a részletet teszed fel, és ha valakit érdekel
az egész, akkor töltöd fel a teljes anyagot.
3.) http://osztott.com/ úgy tudom itt nincs letöltési határidő,
de itt nem látszik, hogy letölti e valaki.


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Július 28)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> de itt nem látszik, hogy letölti e valaki.



*Rudyard Kipling - Tim a kincskereső*

Nagyon tetszik, ismét remekeltél, köszönöm az élményt, gratulálok!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 28)

Kedves Beka Holt!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## szgyula (2014 Július 28)

tornando írta:


> Felbosszantott
> Egyeztettem részlegesen az írott könyvel
> úgy tűnik igazad van elkallódott az 5.-6. fejezet a digitalizálások során
> 
> Köszönöm hogy megpróbáltál segíteni!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 28)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia Teddy!
> Kitétel, hogy a CanadaHun szerepeljen benne. Nekem ez jött le a felhívásból.
> Meg, hogy saját.
> Megint elolvastam, most is úgy értelmezem.
> Na mindegy.


Igen , de nem a canadahunrol kell hogy szoljon ,de akar milyen utalas is elfogadhato.Novella vagy vers formatura gondoltunk.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 28)

tornando írta:


> *Bármit, de kivéve*
> 
> 
> *Hangoskönyv pályázatunk*
> ...



Amit a topicokban nem lehet azt a palyazaton sem.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 28)

Melitta írta:


> Igen , de nem a canadahunrol kell hogy szoljon ,de akar milyen utalas is elfogadhato.Novella vagy vers formatura gondoltunk.



Köszönöm a pontosítást.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

*Tim a kincskereső*
Én kicsit éppen másképpen látom, mint aki már írt róla
Maga a könyv nem köt le
A felolvasás jó
Gondoltam volna egy pályázatra érdekesebb könyvet kell keresni
Engem nem kötött le


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

lazarlaszlo írta:


> Hát nem tudom... Feltenném a pályázatom de mindig ezt írja ki:* Csak semmi pánik! És aztán angolul valami olyasmit, hogy probléma akadt a feltöltés közben.
> There was a problem uploading your file. *Mindig ezt írja ki, ha az adott fájl nagyobb 5 Mb-nál. Nálatok mi a helyzet?


Melitta válaszolt a fel nem tett kérdésedre


Melitta írta:


> 30MB /64sec-ig lehet feltölteni.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 28)

pontosan 30Mb/64sec.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 28)

lazarlaszlo írta:


> Hát nem tudom... Feltenném a pályázatom de mindig ezt írja ki:* Csak semmi pánik! És aztán angolul valami olyasmit, hogy probléma akadt a feltöltés közben.
> There was a problem uploading your file. *Mindig ezt írja ki, ha az adott fájl nagyobb 5 Mb-nál. Nálatok mi a helyzet?


*Ahogy már megírtam több helyen is, ha minden kötél szakad, a demó anyagot is lehet tárhelyre tenni és onnét linkelni.
Nem biztos csak feltételezés, de ahol az Internet kapcsolat stabilitása (és feltöltési sebessége) nem egészen jó - tudom ez nem precíz megfogalmazás, de helyenként változó és ezért nem lehet számszerűsíteni - szóval ilyen esetekben a nagyobb fájlok feltöltését hibásnak érzékeli a CH motor és ezért elveti. - és a másik, ahol saját mű megírása, melyben a CH-nak is szerelnie kell.

Más:
Két pályázat van, a hangoskönyves - ahol a saját felolvasás a kritérium.
Tehát nem kell a CH-ról saját felolvasású és kreálású hangoskönyvet készíteni...*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 28)

tornando írta:


> *Tim a kincskereső*
> Gondoltam volna egy pályázatra érdekesebb könyvet kell keresni


Nem akarok vitát ebből, de az író személye és maga a tartalom is nagyon jó.
Kedves, aranyos és tulajdonképen megható történet egy kutya által elmesélve.
Persze, mese felnőtteknek és gyermekeknek. Pont ezért esett erre a választásom.
Bármit olvasok, vagy tetszik vagy nem a fórum tagoknak.
Azt gondolom nem lehet mindenki kedvére tenni.
Én jól szórakoztam rajta. És remélem többen lesznek akik kellemes szórakozásként
hallgatják végig.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

Persze hogy nem lehet mindenki kedvére tenni
A saját nevemben beszéltem


----------



## nemokap (2014 Július 28)

Gépész mester után labdába rúgni... Merész ötlet. Kérdésem, hogy van-e terjedelmi korlát... Magyarán épp több könyvet olvasgatok fel, feltölthetem a pályázatra az egészet (tudom, 5 perc ízelítő után az más ügy), vagy egy rövid könyvecskét válasszak ki.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 28)

Nemo kérem, zavarba tetszik hozni!
Csak írnám a Darlton kérés teljesítve.
Itt meg, nincs terjedelmi korlát de csatolt fájlként egy részletet
kérnek.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 28)

A palyazatoknak egy Sas szilveszteri musorat feltettem tesztelve a lehetoseget, es nalam dolgozik. 23.7 MB

http://canadahun.com/temak/beszeljuk-meg-a-palyazatot.54226/
30MB kimondottan *ez csak a palyazatora vonatkozik* mert ez a mi lehetosegeinkhez egy gigaszi meret, es minden mas topicba ilyen meretek torolve lesznek.

Hiba lehet a veszok, a felsorolasnal, es ha lassu internet van akkor hosszu percekig nem tudja fentartani a szerver a feltoltest es hibauzeneteket irhat ki.


----------



## nemokap (2014 Július 28)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Nemo kérem, zavarba tetszik hozni!
> Csak írnám a Darlton kérés teljesítve.
> Itt meg, nincs terjedelmi korlát de csatolt fájlként egy részletet
> kérnek.



Igen, örömmel láttam, csak még nem volt módom reagálni, de amint meghallgattam, jön a dicséret, ezt már borítékolom.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Július 28)

Nem azért hívtam fel a figyelmed! Csak azt hittem arra még nem jártál!


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 29)

*Jonas Jonasson - A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt*
Egy nagyon remek könyvet találtam ezzel
Jó humorú írás,
Élvezetes a felolvasások közötti összekötő zene,nagy találat a készítőtől,teljesen illik az íráshoz gratulálok
A felolvasás jól érthető, jó hangsúlyozású, számomra teljesen kielégítő
Ismét remekelt
* QQCS842 *
*Jonas Jonasson - A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt*
Akár be is nevezhetne vele a pályázatra


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2014 Július 29)

Na végre sikerült feltöltenem a hangoskönyvem lakodalommal foglalkozó részét! Komplett lakodalom vőfély rigmusokkal, dalbetétekkel! A zenekar szemszögéből mutatja be a lakodalmat. Megérkezik a zenekar, végig muzsikálja az eseményeket, kommentálják a dolgokat, pakolnak, elmennek. Remélem, tetszeni fog!


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 30)

Legyen sikered
Kkíváncsi vagyok ki írta a felolvasott anyagot


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2014 Július 31)

tornando írta:


> Legyen sikered
> Kkíváncsi vagyok ki írta a felolvasott anyagot


Én.
*Mulatságok, népszokások és ezek változásai - zenészszemmel
Két része van: maga az írott könyv és annak hangoskönyv változata, amely a könyv mellékletét képezte. A könyvet saját magam nyomtattam, kötöttem. A hangoskönyv felvételi - és utómunkálatait is én készítettem, egy éves kemény munka árán. De így megszólalnak a dalok, amelyeknek nyomtatásban csak a szövegét tudtam közölni. Ha megadod az email címedet, akkor feltöltöm egy fájlmegosztó oldalra, ahonnan le tudod tölteni. Az írott változat Pdf. a hangos változat Mp3 formátumban van.
Szia: Lazarlaszlo*


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2014 Július 31)

tornando írta:


> Miért csak nekem adnád meg?
> Különben is akadályt tettél:nem lehet privát üzenetet küldeni neked
> Az e-mail címek sosem publikusak
> Legegyszerűbb privátban átküldeni csatolásként
> ...


Nem tudom, ez nekem szólt-e. Nincs letiltva a privát levelezésem, AndiC és Melitta is írt nekem. Csatolmány priváthoz? Az írott változat pdf.-ben 67,1 Mb, a hangos változat éppen elfér 1 CD--n. 400 Mb. AndiC-nek is csak fájlmegosztó segítségével tudtam elküldeni, A Mammutmail-ról van szó. De itt is több részletben ment át.


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2014 Július 31)

tornando írta:


> lazarlaszlo igen neked írtam
> Mert valóban nincs engedélyezve a privátod
> AndiC és Melitta moderátorok Ők akkor is írhatnak ha le van tiltva(korlátozva)
> Az írott változat pdf.-ben 67,1 Mb
> ...


A privátom engedélyezve van, többen is írtak nekem, sima tagok, nem csak moderátorok. Ez a mű igazából akkor volna jó, ha a hangos része is csatolva lenne. Eleve úgy lett tervezve a könyv, hogy a CD a mellékletét képezte. Már ki is próbáltam, nem lehet feltölteni, Azt mondja: Túl nagy.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 1)

lazarlaszlo írta:


> Ez a mű igazából akkor volna jó, ha a hangos része is csatolva lenne. Eleve úgy lett tervezve a könyv, hogy a CD a mellékletét képezte. Már ki is próbáltam, nem lehet feltölteni, Azt mondja: Túl nagy.


Mindenre van megoldás


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 2)

QQCS842, köszönet Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok című könyvének felolvasásáért! Kis híján infarktust kaptam ijedtemben miközben hallgattam. Van benne olyan rész ahol dörömbölnek egy ajtón. Éjszaka csend van, az ember lánya a rossz szemével nem olvas éjjel, inkább hangoskönyvet hallgat, frászt kaptam az első dörömbölésnél. Biztos nem tiszta a lelkiismeretem, de ugrottam olyat majd bevertem a fejem a csillárba


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 2)

Beka Holt írta:


> QQCS842, köszönet Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok című könyvének felolvasásáért! Kis híján infarktust kaptam ijedtemben miközben hallgattam.


Szóval jónak találod
Mint ajánlás megfogadom
Meg fogom hallgatni
Meglátjuk lesz-e "infarktus"


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 2)

tornando írta:


> Szóval jónak találod
> Mint ajánlás megfogadom
> Meg fogom hallgatni
> Meglátjuk lesz-e "infarktus"



Tényleg jó! Nekem legalábbis tetszett!


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 2)

Ez már közelít de még mindég csak keresgélni kell
Nos nélküled fogom megtalálni
Mégpedig úgy hogy megnézem QQCS842 profil oldalán a konkrét hozzászólást
És konkrét linket teszek ide
*Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok*
vagy: *#2353*
*Mindkettő pontos link nem kell keresgélni*
Sajnos a kereső nem találta meg csak írott anyagban
-------------
Nos ezzel lezártam a Farkasok ügyét
Már csak a végighallgatás van hátra


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 3)

*Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok*
Hallgatom
Eddigi véleményem
Sokáig nem kerekedik ki a történet 5-6 fájl ig nem tudtam eldönteni miről fog szólni
De nem kapcsoltam ki
Állandóan vártam valami nagyobb szabású könyv témát
Vártam, talán a fasizmus jellemrajzát hozza elénk
Nem nem ezt teszi (látszólag) Bár én mégis látom a jellemekben a politikai játszmát,beleérzem a nacionalizmus hová vezet kérdését.
Valamint a népszónokok miként használhatják a bárgyú tömeget és az ifjúságot
Néhány falusi ember élethelyzetét és jellemeiket rajzolja fel
A cselekményszálat alig láttam
Majd az is kialakult. És amikor már kialakult akkor kezdett növekedni a regény feszültsége
Érdekes, hogy az egyik főhős valódi jellemét soká ismerjük meg és várt visszacsapását eléggé kitolja az író
Már az is feszültséget okoz hogy sürgetnéd a visszacsapást
De eddig még nem történt meg
Izgalommal várom a további hallgatásra való idő lehetőséget

10 óra múlva:
Sajnos nem jön el a csattanó
Mindenesetre csodálatosan eltalált összekötő zenéket talál ez a QQCS 842
A farkasokban is az az egyszerű drámai dobütem
*Most visszatérek a száz éves ember ragyogó összekötő zenebetétre*
Mer már tudom miből való ide is teszem:


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 5)

*

 Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok*
Hallgatom
Eddigi véleményem
Sokáig nem kerekedik ki a történet 5-6 fájl ig nem tudtam eldönteni miről fog szólni
De nem kapcsoltam ki
Állandóan vártam valami nagyobb szabású könyv témát
Vártam, hogy talán a fasizmus jellemrajzát hozza elénk
Először nem ezt teszi (látszólag)
Bár én mégis látom a jellemekben a politikai játszmát,beleérzem hogy a nacionalizmus hová vezet témakörét.
Valamint azt hogy a népszónokok miként használhatják a bárgyú tömeget és az ifjúságot céljaik elérésére
Néhány falusi ember élethelyzetét és jellemeiket rajzolja fel
A cselekményszálat alig láttam
-----------------------
További véleményem
Ebben a könyvben nincsen folyamatos cselekmény-szál gombolyítás ami átvisz as bonyodalomhoz majd megoldáshoz  szokásos szerkezetet nem észlelek
Talán mert olyan időkről ír ahol nincs vagy nem volt lehetséges megoldás egy bonyodalomra
Ezért hát ne is keressem
Ez a könyv másra vállalkozott és mást ad
Ez egy hangulati képet ad egy vészterhes időszakról
Talán maga az író is döbbenten áll a körülötte lévő világ farkassá válásával szemben
Az indokokat nem keresi, a könyv
De a germán életérzés és múlt felemlegetése valamint a nacionalizmus szavak felbukkanása mégis okokra mutat
Ezekben látszik felismertetni az okokat,hogy mi vezethetett egy nép totális elvadulásához
Valamit totális bukásához a népvezérnek
Közben látjuk az hatalomra jutás módszereit
A könyv nem cselekményes és beazonosulható szokásos könyv
Hanem szociográfia és jellemrajtok sokasága
Hallgatható könyv
És fentebb írta Beka


Beka Holt írta:


> Kis híján infarktust kaptam ijedtemben miközben hallgattam. Van benne olyan rész ahol dörömbölnek egy ajtón. Éjszaka csend van, az ember lánya a rossz szemével nem olvas éjjel, inkább hangoskönyvet hallgat, frászt kaptam az első dörömbölésnél. Biztos nem tiszta a lelkiismeretem, de ugrottam olyat majd bevertem a fejem a csillárba


Ezek a mondatok
A hangoskönyv készítőjének rendkívüli zenei dramaturgi képességeit dicséri
Mert az összekötő-zenei effekt tökéletes megválasztása egy 5-6 leütéses dob-akkordban kiváló megoldás
Ami időnkét lehet ajtón dörömbölés is, de lehet egyszerűen az eseményekben a feszültség fokozása
Ez tökéletes
Dde a könyv tartalmáról nem mond sokat
Ezt én próbáltam leírni.
Bár nem könnyű *mert tartalma van, de cselekmény-vonal és katarzis nincs*
Igen hosszú könyv változó szereplőkkel és ez engem kicsit megzavar
Várom a jó győzedelmeskedését, soká érek a végére várom a megoldást a boldog végét
Éppen ezért egy jobb könyvborítót ide teszek
Ez jobban kifejezi a hangulatát a könyvnek
Aki tudja hallgassa meg
Itt:
*Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok*
Hátha nálam okosabb lesz,én azt láttam amit fenn írtam


----------



## Pistaaaa (2014 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok! Most hallgattam meg egy könyvet Dr Gépész előadásában.Nagyon tetszett.Ami érdekelne: megy alatta egy zene,ami nekem tetszik! Tudja valaki az előadóját és a címét?


----------



## Evila (2014 Augusztus 7)

Szia, Pistaaa!

Ebből a közlésedből szerinted hogy találhatná ki bárki is, hogy mégis, dr. Gépész melyik felolvasására gondolsz abból a majdszáz remek felolvasásából, amivel eddig már ellátott minket. Ezek nagyrésze "zenés". 
Lehet, hogy hihetetlennek tartod, de nem vagyunk gondolatolvasók, szerintem Gépész sem. A kisujjamat pedig hiába rázogattam, szívogattam, arról, hogy melyik könyvre is gondolsz, a megfelelő ismeretanyag nem gyött ki belőle...


----------



## Pistaaaa (2014 Augusztus 7)

Valóban csúnya hibát vétettem! A könyv címe: A kutya se látta. Agatha Christie regény.
Kedves Evila! Ezt a dolgot nem a kisujjaddal kell csinálni  És az eredmény garantált lesz


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Augusztus 8)

Szép hajnalt Pistaaaa!
Havasi Balázs egyik felvételének részlete hallható.
Bővebbet már nem tudok. 
Az már a te kutatásod eredménye lesz.kiindulópont: youtube


----------



## Pistaaaa (2014 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm megvan! 
*HAVASI - BRUSH & PIANO: Dusty Road*
*Meg sok ilyen remek felolvasast kivanok! *


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 8)

Üdv Mindenkinek
Rég jártam erre, és nem tudok a hangoskönyvek oldalra belépni, mert azt írja "nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal"
Ez igaz?


----------



## Evila (2014 Augusztus 8)

[QUOTE="
Kedves Evila! Ezt a dolgot nem a kisujjaddal kell csinálni  És az eredmény garantált lesz [/QUOTE]

Kedves Pistaaa, kösz a tájékoztatást, bár hirtelen nem is tudom, mire is gondolhatsz, de azért majd elmélkedem rajta egy kicsit, hátha kiötlök valamit.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 15)

Most egy másik felolvasást szűkszavúan veszek elő
*Gyerekkatona voltam Afrikában*
Egy olyan nagy hatású mű 15 hallgatása után fut rá a lejátszóm többedszerre
Mint a Farkasok
Ezért hát a könyv nem vált ki belőlem semmi újrahallgatást, vagy teljes hallgatást
Ezért csak az pillanatnyi benyomásomat mondom el róla
Nagyon kellemes felolvasásra termett hangja van az előadónak
Sok felolvasást kívánok neki
A hangoskönyv elején lévő benyomásom még a első harmadáról:
A zene megválasztása annak funkciója, kell illeszkedjen, időtartamban,stílusában
Túl hosszú nem lehet!!
A könyv felolvasás a fő dolog, a hangeffekt legyen rövid* vagy *pont odaillő hosszúságú
A hang remek, hátha később felfedezem ennek a könyvnek is a kiválóságát
Most még nem elég megragadó a könyv


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Augusztus 17)

Tornando, a jelek szerint nem tudtam számodra visszaadni a könyv hangulatát. Előfordulhat, hogy másnak sem. Nekem nagyon tetszett. Valószínűleg különböző élményt jelent olvasni és hallgatni. A zene: A könyv szövegében utalt zenékből raktam be kis részeket... meg mert én is szeretem a HipHop zenét  Amiben nem értünk egyet: a hang nem remek-de ez van  Azért köszönöm a véleményed, mindig nagyon tanulságos. Nem csak a tiéd, mindenkié!


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 17)

angel1208 írta:


> Tornando, a jelek szerint nem tudtam számodra visszaadni a könyv hangulatát. Előfordulhat, hogy másnak sem. Nekem nagyon tetszett. Valószínűleg különböző élményt jelent olvasni és hallgatni. A zene: A könyv szövegében utalt zenékből raktam be kis részeket... meg mert én is szeretem a HipHop zenét  Amiben nem értünk egyet: a hang nem remek-de ez van  Azért köszönöm a véleményed, mindig nagyon tanulságos. Nem csak a tiéd, mindenkié!


Nem arról van szó mi a könyv hangulata
Mint írtam egy nagy-formátumú könyv után hallgattam:
"Egy olyan nagy hatású mű 15 hallgatása után fut rá a lejátszóm többedszerre
Mint a Farkasok
Ezért hát a könyv nem vált ki belőlem semmi újrahallgatást, vagy teljes hallgatást"
*Ez megmagyarázza a gondolataimat róla*
Olyan megoldás pedig nem jó hogy: "a hang nem remek-de ez van"
Tökéletesíteni kell a zeneválasztást,
Annak arányos időtartamát jól kell megválasztani
Ez a tehetség
QQCS842 mestert műveiből kell példát venni
A hangeffekt az néha 3 másodperces, néha 10 másodperces
Ő nem olyat választ amilyen zenét szeret
A választása a könyvhöz méltó és illő
Ez vezessen és lesz jobb,
Mint írtam a felolvasó hangszíne felolvasásra termett


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Augusztus 17)

Értem, akkor további jó (jobb) 2/3-ot! 
A zenét nem én választottam, ez szerepel a könyvben. Tessék odafigyelni legközelebb!


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 17)

angel1208 írta:


> Értem, akkor további jó (jobb) 2/3-ot!


Végig hallgattam a könyv nem tetszett


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 17)

angel1208 írta:


> Tornando, a jelek szerint nem tudtam számodra visszaadni a könyv hangulatát. Előfordulhat, hogy másnak sem. Nekem nagyon tetszett. Valószínűleg különböző élményt jelent olvasni és hallgatni. A zene: A könyv szövegében utalt zenékből raktam be kis részeket... meg mert én is szeretem a HipHop zenét  Amiben nem értünk egyet: a hang nem remek-de ez van  Azért köszönöm a véleményed, mindig nagyon tanulságos. Nem csak a tiéd, mindenkié!



Szia angyalka! 
Nekem tetszett, és még azoknak is akik velem együtt hallgatták. Szerintem a zene tökéletes választás volt, a fiú végig egy hip hop kazettáról beszél, ezzel a zenével szerepelt míg szabad emberként élhette az életét. Számára ez a zene jelentette a gyermekkort, meg ugye a könyv végén ez a zene segített megnyílni mások előtt, kicsit megszabadulni a háború borzalmaitól. A hangod nem rossz, élményt jelent a felolvasásod! Biztos vagyok benne, hogy fogok tőled letölteni, előre is köszönök mindent amit megosztasz velünk!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 18)

Kertész Imre – Sorstalanság
Kertész Imre személyében az első magyar Nobel-díjas írót ünnepelhetjük! Tiszteletére felolvassák a Sorstalanság című könyvét

felolvasók:
Nyíregyháza Móricz Zsigmond színház társulata a nyíregyházi Főiskolán

Nem amatőrök, hivatásos művészek! 
Én még ilyen gyalázatos felolvasást életemben nem szenvedtem végig! Bizakodtam, majd csak jobb lesz, eltűnnek a szipogások, nyeldeklések, dadogások, hát nem tűntek el, sikerült nekik végig dadogni az egész könyvet! Ha már megosztották egymás között, miért nem olvasták el legalább azokat a részeket amiket felolvastak? Kritizáljuk itt az amatőr felolvasóinkat, no, kérem, én ajánlom minden kritikus fülnek, hallgassa ezt végig, és legyen ez a minta amikor Gépész, Teddy, angel, és a többiek hangoskönyvét hallgatjuk.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 18)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia angyalka!
> Nekem tetszett, és még azoknak is akik velem együtt hallgatták. Szerintem a zene tökéletes választás volt, a A hangod nem rossz, élményt jelent a felolvasásod! Biztos vagyok benne, hogy fogok tőled letölteni, előre is köszönök mindent amit megosztasz velünk!


Én is azt írtam a hang jó
Kíváncsi vagyok hogy mit jelent az hogy veled együtt hallgatták másokra hivatkozol hogy tetszett
De mi tetszett?
A könyv vagy a zene?
*Mert a hangoskönyv az nem zeneslágerrevü*
Ott a könyv írott mondanivalója az első
A zene nem játszik fontos szerepet
*A zene csak hangeffekt és módjával tenni bele
Jól néznénk már ki, ha felolvasás helyett sláger-revüt adnának le*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Augusztus 18)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kertész Imre – Sorstalanság
> Nyíregyháza Móricz Zsigmond színház társulata a nyíregyházi Főiskolán
> Nem amatőrök, hivatásos művészek!
> Kritizáljuk itt az amatőr felolvasóinkat, no, kérem, én ajánlom minden kritikus fülnek, hallgassa ezt végig, és legyen ez a minta amikor Gépész, Teddy, angel, és a többiek hangoskönyvét hallgatjuk.



Kőszőnnyük széépen! ( mielőtt megszólnának direkt írtam így )
Jólesik ez bármelyikünk egójának!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 18)

tornando írta:


> Én is azt írtam a hang jó
> Kíváncsi vagyok hogy mit jelent az hogy veled együtt hallgatták másokra hivatkozol hogy tetszett
> De mi tetszett?
> A könyv vagy a zene?
> *Mert a hangoskönyv az nem zeneslágerrevü*



Látom ma is kekeckedős napod van. De, nagyon szívesen válaszolok.
Mi éjjel is dolgozunk, és ha nincs betegünk zenét vagy hangoskönyvet hallgatunk, tehát innen a velem együtt hallgatták.
Természetesen a könyvre értettem hogy nekünk tetszett, de, ezt rajtad kívül mindenki megértette. A zene ami közben elhangzott az a zene volt, amit a könyvet író fiú szeretett. Ez a zenei szál végig -,mint hivatkozás - szerepel a fiú katonásdi életében, sőt az segít neki visszatérni a normális életbe miután kiemelik a katonák közül. Kell a felolvasásba, anélkül nem ismered meg azt a gyereket akitől elvették a gyermekkorát!
Ezt a könyvet itt be is fejeztem, ahogy írni szoktad -, nem kell válaszolnod

Kellemes szép napot neked is!


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 18)

Beka Holt írta:


> Látom ma is kekeckedős napod van. De, nagyon szívesen válaszolok.
> Mi éjjel is dolgozunk, és ha nincs betegünk zenét vagy hangoskönyvet hallgatunk, tehát innen a velem együtt hallgatták.
> Természetesen a könyvre értettem hogy nekünk tetszett, de, ezt rajtad kívül mindenki megértette. A zene ami közben elhangzott az a zene volt, amit a könyvet író fiú szeretett. Ez a zenei szál végig -,mint hivatkozás - szerepel a fiú katonásdi életében, sőt az segít neki visszatérni a normális életbe miután kiemelik a katonák közül. Kell a felolvasásba, anélkül nem ismered meg azt a gyereket akitől elvették a gyermekkorát!
> Ezt a könyvet itt be is fejeztem, ahogy írni szoktad -, nem kell válaszolnod
> ...


Látom ma is kekeckedős napod van.
Badarság, csak észreveszem a látszólagos ellentmondást *de válaszoltál*
No akkor javaslom hallgassátok meg a:
*Jonas Jonasson - A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt*
Ennek *a zenei összekötője* a könyv humora mellett *csodálatos*
Nem slágerlista hanem hangulatfokozó funkciójú
A korhoz nem is pontosan való,de a lényeg nem az, hanem hogy vidám és egyedi
*Hangulati hatást fokozó*
Valamint összeköti a fejezeteket
Ami a legfontosabb nem teljes dalt tett fel
Hanem kivágta belőle azt a részt ami a könyvhöz pontosan illik
Nem húzza az időt teljes zenével
Ezt nevezik arányérzéknek


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Augusztus 18)

Igazad van! Csak ne keverd össze QQcs mestert (a háta mögött
lévő sokéves tapasztalattal és kreativitással ), Angellel aki most bontogatja szárnyait.
Úgy gondolom a "profi" zenei szerkesztők is megirigyelhetnék néhány feltöltött
"amatőr" könyvből a zenei betéteket. De ehhez gyakorlat és zenei háttér kell.
Mindenkit "profi" - ként kezelsz, ami nem baj, de így nem adsz időt a gyakorlat megszerzésére.
Amúgy mindenkinek van elképzelése arról, hogy mit szeretne. Sokszor csak leheletnyi
eltérés van művek interpretálásában. Ezek a másként értelmezésből adódnak. A zenei betéteket nem lehet összehasonlítani.
Különösen ha az egyik ( mint említettem ) kezdő versenyző.
Látod, így is van akinek - akiknek teszik!
Ezen az oldalon a sokszínűség a legjobb.
Olyan könyveket feltölteni amik nem jelentek meg eddig sehol felolvasott
változatban, a felolvasót nem instruálja senki és mégis élvezhető és jó, na ez nagy dolog.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 19)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Igazad van! Csak ne keverd össze QQcs mestert (a háta mögött
> lévő sokéves tapasztalattal és kreativitással ), Angellel aki most bontogatja szárnyait.
> De ehhez gyakorlat és zenei háttér kell.
> Mindenkit "profi" - ként kezelsz, ami nem baj, de így nem adsz időt a gyakorlat megszerzésére.
> ...


Nos abban van igazad Hogy angel kezdő
Ezért felolvasását nem is bíráltam
*Pontosabban dicsértem jól olvas fel*
A effektek kezelésére volt észrevételem
Való igaz hogy nem profi benne
Való igaz hogy QQcs hoz mérem
De nem azért hogy Angelt lehúzzam
Hanem azért nézze meg hogyan kell csinálni.
Vegyen instrukciót a minta alapján
Ezért a kedve nem elmenni kell hanem fejlődni
Főleg a mérsékelt hosszúságú effektekre hívtam fel a figyelmet
Van persze akinek így is tetszik(ilyenek mindég vannak)
De ettől még a jó kifinomult készítők tudják miről beszélek


----------



## teddyted (2014 Augusztus 19)

Tudjuk. 

Az igényességet és stílust mindenki maga alakítja ki a munkájában - itt tényleg ahány ház és lehetőség, annyi szokás. A hanganyagokat sokan szeretik, vagy más lehetőség híján fontosak a számukra, folytonosan igénylik az újat. Tornado, igazad van, itt minden létezik: kidolgozottabb és gyengébb hanganyag, jó és gyengébb alapanyag, mívesebb , szegényesebb vagy túlcizellált kidolgozás is.

Gépész írja, hogy az egyik legnagyszerűbb a topikban, hogy szinte mindennek és mindenkinek helye lehet. Nincs instruálás, nincs sablon, mindenki a maga módján közelít egy témához. Így van.

Az ízlés mindíg szubjektív, lesz akinek a hiánypótlás puszta ténye is komoly öröm. Lesz, aki más füllel közelíti a kérdést, mások az elvárásai. Az, hogy Tornado visszajelez, a maga szemszögéből és tapasztalataiból merítve jelzi a vélt vagy valós hiátust, hibát, egy-egy terület /effekt, stílus, zene, stb / keltette észrevételeket - nagyon hasznos és köszönet érte. Mindenki, aki készített már bármilyen anyagot másoknak, tudja, mennyire értékes a visszajelzés. Nem a lelkendezés, hanem a valós értékű és tartalmú kritika.

Angel ügyes, élvezhető, jó anyagokat készít. Keresi, próbálja, fejleszti stílusát. (legutóbbi, kérdéses könyve egyébként - most eltekintve a talán kiforratlanabb technikai megoldásoktól, amik akkor javíthatók, ha felhívják rá a figyelmet... a segítség pedig mindíg elérhetően kéznél van - érdemleges témaválasztás, évekkel ezelött olvastam, és magam is gondolkodtam a felmondásán) A többiek gyakorlatilag öreg motorosnak számítanak. Tudják: a mérték, a hangsúlyok megtalálása rutin és figyelem - néha szándékosság és kísérletezés - kérdése. Úgyis kiderül majd: jó-e egy-egy nekifutás, kell-e, mit és hogyan módosítani - amihez az őszinte visszajelzés és annak helyes kiértékelése és befogadása nélkülözhetetlen.

A hangoskönyv pályázat talán többeket is megmozgat, új hangokkal gyarapodhat szerény amatőr kínálatunk. Minden új hang egy új színfolt, új látásmód - és minden észrevétel, érdemi visszajelzés aranyat ér. Türelemmel, a munkát megbecsülve de őszintén és nyitott fülekkel megbeszélni - úgy értelmes a dolog.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 20)

"minden észrevétel, érdemi visszajelzés aranyat ér."
Éppen a megbeszélés miatt írtam ide
Hogy hogy nincs instruálás?
Az mindég van, néha a készítő példaadásaként, néha visszajelzéssel
Legfontosabb mondatod:


> a mérték, a hangsúlyok megtalálása rutin és figyelem


Éppen a mértékről , arányosságról írtam a zene kapcsán legelső hozzászólásomban erre a könyvre vonatkozóan
Más beszédmérték, hangsúlyozást, meg sem említettem
Nem kellet felhívni a figyelmet rá megfelelő volt


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Augusztus 20)

Valakit instruálni a mű elkészülte előtt vagy közben kell. ( ezt nem lehet mert nem vagy ott )
Azután már vélemény van. Amit vagy megfogad vagy nem az előadó.
A következő előadásban kiderül. Gondolom én.
A kérdéses könyv kapcsán, Angel mint felolvasó és közreadó, Beka Holt mint hallgató
és most már én is mint hallgató nem győzzük hangsúlyozni: a zene ( Gyermekkatona voltam Afrikában c. könyvről van szó )
nem effektként funkcionál. Része a tartalomnak.
Szép és köszönetre méltó a vélemény, de ha a felolvasó elmondja miért van úgy ahogy, legyen meg a joga hozzá, hogy elfogadjuk
és ne csűrjük, csavarjuk tovább ( de akkor is nekem van igazam ).
Ez már a vélemény RÁERÖLTETÉSe ( szép magyar szóval ) az előadóra.
És az legalább is ezen a fórumon, úgy gondolom nem szerencsés.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 20)

Azonnal értettem hogy nem effektként szolgál
De nem lehet egy hangoskönyv, zeneszámok leadása
írott változatban sincsen ott
A hosszú zene elveszi a tartalomhallgatástól az időt
*Megkérdezlek:*
Ha Beethoven életrajzát olvasod fel, leadod közben pl: Kantáta II. Leopold trónra lépésére darabot?
Vagy a teljes Für Elise, a-moll bagatell zongorára
Minden az időtartamtól és az arányosságtól függ
Csak hangulatfokozást szabad adni különben már nem hangoskönyv
Elveszi az időt a könyvtől
*Nem zenés darab a könyv*
Az időtartamon és az arányosságra tegyük a hangsúlyt
Különben "szójával töltött kolbász lesz"
Mondhatnám zenedarab


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 20)

Kertész Imre felolvassa Az angol lobogó című könyvét, a felolvasás közben többször hallani Wagner egyik művének részleteit, A Walkűr (Valkűr) részleteit. Miért is? Mert aköré építi a könyvet, alapmotívum, élménybeszámoló, magyarázat miért szereti pont azt a zenét!


----------



## teddyted (2014 Augusztus 20)

Szerintem nem ráerőltetés. Konkrét visszajelzés és határozott vélemény. Legfeljebb annyi, hogy értettem, nem értek egyet vele, vagy értettem, rendben, vagy nem értem, most ezzel mit is akarsz mondani. Lehet vitatni, a dolgot lehet rajta gondolkodni, lehet figyelembe venni vagy figyelmen kívül hagyni, ellenben tartalmi megjegyzés.

A ménkűbe tudtok néha még ilyesmit is túlmagyarázni és összekapni...


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 20)

teddyted írta:


> Szerintem nem ráerőltetés. Konkrét visszajelzés és határozott vélemény. Legfeljebb annyi, hogy értettem, nem értek egyet vele, vagy értettem, rendben, vagy nem értem, most ezzel mit is akarsz mondani. Lehet vitatni, a dolgot lehet rajta gondolkodni, lehet figyelembe venni vagy figyelmen kívül hagyni, ellenben tartalmi megjegyzés.
> 
> A ménkűbe tudtok néha még ilyesmit is túlmagyarázni és összekapni...


Érdekes az utolsó mondatod azt kiemelem
Én nem érzem összekapásnak csak eszmecsere és egészséges vita
Gépész sem mondott bántóakat csak az álláspontját
Te sem mondtál bántót
Talán Beka Holt írt bántót, beidézéséből ki is húztam
személyeskedéses támadás


Beka Holt írta:


> Látom ma is kekeckedős napod van. De, nagyon szívesen válaszolok.
> Mi éjjel is dolgozunk, és ha nincs betegünk zenét vagy hangoskönyvet hallgatunk, tehát innen a velem együtt hallgatták.
> Természetesen a könyvre értettem hogy nekünk tetszett, de, ezt rajtad kívül mindenki megértette. A zene


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 20)

Leleveleztem a kérdéses könyvet a szerzővel
Egyeztettük álláspontunkat
Érveit részben elfogadtam
Van szükséges rész a zenéből és nem hosszú
Itt a kivonatolt eredmény:
Az elején 40 másodperc körül szól
*A 9 részben, ahol kiesik a zsebéből a kazetta a főnök betette a kazettát 10 másodpercig szól
Ez itt tényleg nem sok és szükséges*
No még kíváncsi vagyok az angol szöveges felolvasása helyetti részre ott meddig szólt
Mert arra más megoldást kellett volna találni
Én az áttűnést javasoltam bármilyen lopott angol szöveggel Még a BBC is jó csak
szimbolikája van az idegen beszédnek
Erre az áttűnéses le fel halkítás(ki-be úsztatás) a jó
És röviden jelképesen
Én az elején kiakadtam bevezetőnél a 40 másodperces könyv kezdés előtti zenénél
No ezek összessége miatt írtam nem zenés darabot kell csinálni
Arányosságra ügyelve
Én is talán félreérthetően az effektezésre ,mértékletességére tettem a hangsúlyt
effektezés az is ha megszólal a hip-hop
Van ahol indokolt van ahol nem
De nem arról beszéltem rossz az egész
Ezt más értette félre


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 20)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kertész Imre felolvassa Az angol lobogó című könyvét, a felolvasás közben többször hallani Wagner egyik művének részleteit, A Walkűr (Valkűr) részleteit. Miért is? Mert aköré építi a könyvet, alapmotívum, élménybeszámoló, magyarázat miért szereti pont azt a zenét!


Részleteit ugye?
És milyen hosszan? nem mindegy
Azért van felolvasás is benne gondolom
Ha Kertész Imre olvassa fel a saját darabját és könyvnek írta
Gondolom tudja mennyi szükséges és miként csendüljön fel
Én nem találkoztam a darabbal nem tudom
Te aki írsz róla gondolom tudod mennyi és miként hangzott el
Remélem megírod könyvet hallgattál, vagy Wagner zeneművet?


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 20)

Most hozzád szólok Gépész
Az alábbi rész nem kimondottan effekt
De hangultatteremtő és remekül sikerült
Kérdésem az alábbi dalt Milyen kottából énekelted? Mímelve a részeg gajdolást

Mert dallama volt Kíváncsi lettem miként varázsoltad a dallamot?
Ismert dallam vagy csak halandzsa?
De aztán a megkönnyebbülés sóhajával láttam, hogy merőkanalat vesz elő és belemerít a régi fekete tűzhely primitív vízmelegítőjébe.
- S HALK, ÉDES VOLT A DALLAM A CSÖRGEDEZŐ HABBAN! - trillázott, boldogan és sietség nélkül töltögetve a vizet a vödörbe.
Azt hiszem, elfelejtette, hogy ott vagyok, mert amikor végre kijött, üres tekintettel nézett rám és tovább énekelt:
- TE VAGY A SZÍVEM VÁGYA, SZERETLEK, NELLY DEAN! - közölte velem
- HA TE VOLNÁL AZ EGYSZEM LÁNY A VILÁGON ÉS ÉN EGYSZÁL LEGÉNY!
SEMMI SE SZÁMÍTANA A MAI VILÁGBAN!
MI ÚGY SZERETNÉNK EGYMÁST, MINT HAJDANÁBAN!


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Tornando, gratulálok a kitartásodhoz!  A többieknek pedig köszönöm hogy segítettek megértetni a mit-és miértet! Azért hozzáteszem, hogy meghallgattam a könyv elejét a kritika hatására. Való igaz, picit hosszabb lett a zene - másnál engem is zavar. Ennél a zenénél nem tűnt fel, mert szeretem hallgatni. Most hogy így egyeztettük az állásfoglalásainkat, le is zárhatjuk a témát a következő észrevételig!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Augusztus 20)

tornando írta:


> Kérdésem az alábbi dalt Milyen kottából énekelted? Mímelve a részeg gajdolást


Szerencsére emlékszem miről kérdeztél. ( Herriot - Egy állatorvos történetei )
Nem kottából ment. Ahogy jött a szöveg, úgy hajlott a dallam. Szerencsére ( ?! ) emlékszem néhány
átmulatott éjszakára és az ott elhangzott nótázásnak nem nevezhető dallamvezetésre.
Ez is olyan volt.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 21)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szerencsére emlékszem miről kérdeztél. ( Herriot - Egy állatorvos történetei )
> Nem kottából ment. Ahogy jött a szöveg, úgy hajlott a dallam. Szerencsére ( ?! ) emlékszem néhány
> átmulatott éjszakára és az ott elhangzott nótázásnak nem nevezhető dallamvezetésre.
> Ez is olyan volt.


Megbeszéltük többed magammal hogy miként
Én azt mondtam a szöveg ritmusa ad egy dalamot(eddig eltaláltam
A második verzió kiegészítésképpen:
Biztos jó spicces hangulatba kerülhet az ember, egynémely alkalommal, ahol ment a nóta
Nos akkor ezt is eltaláltam
Ám én azt is megfigyeltem _mindannyiszor hasonló dallam_ jött át
Ekkor azt mondtam magamban ez a Gépész csak egy dalt ismer
Ám lehet nem is volt több gajdolt rész, akkor pedig jogos


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 26)

Nos már nem tudom az előző üzenetemet módosítani
Ezért hozzáfűzök.Az a danolt rész. igen hozzáillő volt és ami a legfontosabb számomra mérsékelt és pont annyi ami odaillik.Kiváló munka
Most Augusten Burroughs - Farkas az asztalnál(Angel) műhöz tennék észrevételt
Igen jól olvas fel nekem tetszik.
Jó hang mérsékelt és szükséges alakítás
De legfőképpen jól hangsúlyozott szépen érthető,beszéd
Szépen alakul,effekt nincs benne de ehhez nem is szükséges
Illetve van egy egy külföldi rádióadás, pont odaillik hosszában és jelképként
Ezt trükkösen és ügyesen oldotta meg


----------



## nemokap (2014 Augusztus 26)

Azért történnek itt a nagy vízen túl néhány esemény: http://www.magyarkurir.hu/hirek/szent-istvan-unnep-passaicban
S holnap indulunk New Orleansba, meg Houstonba...


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 28)

*Útleírás egyéni stílusban*
Ez egy remek könyv remek írótól remek odaillő felolvasásban
felolvassa *Murányi László*(1960-tól 1963-ig a Magyar Rádió bemondója volt. 1964-től 1994-ig a Magyar Televíziónál dolgozott mint bemondó, szerkesztő-riporter és műsorvezető.)
*Fehér Klára - Nemes László: Gésák, pagodák, titkok




*
Tokiót úgy elém-varázsolta,hogy még kalandosnak is mondható
Írottan is megvan

Aki már nem emlékezne rá:




* Fehér Klára*
1945-1948-ban a budapesti közigazgatási egyetemre járt, közben a _Szabad Nép_ munkatársa volt. 1957-től a _Magyar Nemzet_ tárcaírója lett. 1979-től szabadfoglalkozású író. Riportokkal, színdarabokkal, ifjúsági regényekkel kezdte pályáját. A szórakoztató irodalomban is sikeres volt (humoreszk, vígjáték). Humora és mély emberismerete tették népszerűvé.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

angel1208 írta:


> Tornando, gratulálok a kitartásodhoz!  A többieknek pedig köszönöm hogy segítettek megértetni a mit-és miértet! Azért hozzáteszem, hogy meghallgattam a könyv elejét a kritika hatására. Való igaz, picit hosszabb lett a zene - másnál engem is zavar. Ennél a zenénél nem tűnt fel, mert szeretem hallgatni. Most hogy így egyeztettük az állásfoglalásainkat, le is zárhatjuk a témát a következő észrevételig!


Én meg neked gratulálok a *Nathan futása* könyvhöz
*Minden szempontból jó*


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Augusztus 31)

Kivéve a minőséget... De örülök hogy végül mégis tetszett a könyv.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

angel1208 írta:


> Kivéve a minőséget... De örülök hogy végül mégis tetszett a könyv.


Ez pontosításra szorul
Mert egy hangoskönyv kiválóságát(minőségét)
Három dolog teszi össze:
Az írott könyv milyensége
A felolvasás
A technikai megvalósítás
Itt mind a három teljesült
Tehát nincsen "kivéve" mondat


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

Mivel úgy emlékszem editke2004 is jelezte felolvas szívesen várom hol tart


----------



## editke2004 (2014 Szeptember 1)

tornando írta:


> Mivel úgy emlékszem editke2004 is jelezte felolvas szívesen.
> Várom hol tart



Szia!

Ööö..izé.. aham, itt vagyok ám..

Készülök, készül.. gyakorlok,tanulok, tájékozódom, dolgozom, s remélem határidőre hozok valamit..
(Igazából azt remélem, hogy bőven határidő előtt)


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

editke2004 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Ööö..izé.. aham, itt vagyok ám..
> 
> ...


Nem kis fába vágod a fejszét
Mert én mint külső élvezője és mint időnkénti segítője a hangoskönyv készítésnek mondom
A felolvasó lépesség és kedv, az egésznek csak töredéke
A nagyobb rész a technikai megvalósítás
képesség a felolvasásra 15 %-a
felolvasni 25 %
megtanulni kezelni a hangszerkesztőt 20 %
hozzáillő felvezető zenét találni 10 %
a váltásokhoz illő hangeffekt 20%
Megszerkeszteni,zajt szűrni,normalizálni 10%
Önkényes százalékok
Hiszen egy már megtanult hangszerkesztés máris 30 % százalékot könnyíthet
----------------------------
Mindenesetre
Merészen kijelentem a magam nevében
Új kiválóságot fedeztem fel,hangoskönyv készítés terén
Ő angel1208
Az előadói képessége kiváló
A természetes és mérsékelt dramatizálást használó stílus .
De ezt nagyon tökéletesen teszi
Remek zenei érzéket fedezek fel
Ő mint olvasom nincs megelégedve a hangtechnikai megoldásával
Nem igaz az önminősítése
Jó minőségű a készített anyaga
Természetesen nincsen süket szobája *de nem is kel*l
Halottam én már mentőt tv-t pillanatra hallani hivatalos kiadványnál is
Előfordulhat
Nem ez a lényeg
Szerintem új csillag lett a hangoskönyv készítőknél
Nos hát bátorság és gyakorlás editke2004
Lehet még csillag az égen,több is
Igaz zajos felvétellel a rossz technika miatt hulló csillag lehet


----------



## teddyted (2014 Szeptember 2)

Angel szépen, élvezhetően dolgozik, azzal együtt is (és ezt Ő is jól tudja), hogy a technikai hátteret stabilizálni kell. Ez részletkérdés és nem befolyásol semmit.

Editke, szerintem neked sem, másnak sem kell kivárnia a pályázati anyagot, a debütálás bármikor, bármivel beindítható. Az új anyagokat, új hangokat mindíg örömmel várják és fogadják. Csak bátran, hadd szóljon 

Szia Tornado,

nézem én a felsorolást... hogy ezt honnan vetted...?  (Ok, önkéntes becslés, nemigen értünk egyet benne pár helyen, de teljesen egyéni a dolog, csak nehogy készpénznek és fixumnak vegye a Feltörekvő Nemzedék  )


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

A pályázattól független a könyvkészítés szerintem is.
Nem kell megvárnia
--------------------------------------------------------------

teddyted
Nem értesz egyet az önkéntes becsléssel ez természetes
Figyeld két fő részre van bontva
A felolvasásra és a technikára
Aki a technikai ismereteket már megszerezte régebbről
Annak természetesen az kisebb időigény
Ha valaki egyáltalán nem fűszerezi hanghatásokkal
Annak az is elmarad
Részemről a teljes hanghatások nélküli is kielégítő
De előttem van kukucs műveinek nyomozása
Mindég érdekelt honnan szedi a hanghatást?
*Megdöbbentett képes 6 másodpercet kiválasztani egy 10-20 perce zenedarabból*
Ezt én rendkívül időigényesnek tartom
Főleg úgy eltalálni hangulatilag
Máig sem tudom honnan szedte a farkasok műben a dörömbölésre hasonlító
Szerintem dob "akkord"-ot
Azt tudom honnan szedte a A százéves emberhez
De az is csak 6 másodperc körüli
Végighallgattam többször az a dalt
Más szakasza nem illett volna hozzá
Én ezt gondolom elképesztő időnek
Vagy millió zenei emléke van
De akkor is meg kell találni és kivágni
Ha zajszűrés már nem kell, mert bejáratott felszerelése van
Akkor az az idő is lejön
Így a ráfordított időarány eltolódik a felolvasás felé
Az után a gyakorlottak élesben olvassák fel
Nem kell előolvasni
egyből sikerül
De aki újra és újra mondja
Mert elégetetlen
Annak ismét növelt idő kell
Vagy ott van például a telefonbeszélgetés hatást csinál az technika
*Persze hogy erre arra módosulhatnak a százalékok*
-------------
Még megemlíthetném Gépészt aki a borítók tervezését bevezette
Az is sok idő
Szerintem nem csak azért jön QQCS842 évi 2-3 darabbal mert ennyi ideje van
Hanem mert egy műre több időt fordít
Bár ez csak vélemény és esetlegesség


----------



## teddyted (2014 Szeptember 2)

Igazad van sokmindenben. Pár apróság ezért, részben a történeti hűség miatt, részben az információ miatt:

A megfelelő technikai ismeretek megtanulása, a felvételi minőség elérése manapság tisztán akarat dolga. Minden pillanat alatt elérhető hozzá, már egy jó mikrofon is átlagdolog. Önmagában hiába lenne jó egy felmondó, hiába frappáns, ügyes, pontos és ízléses, ha a hangminőség visszaveti. A hangminőség és felvételi technika az alap - gyorsan rá lehet állni, onnan már ez a stabil háttér, ezzel többet nem kell foglalkozni. Van más figyelnivaló is, bőséggel 

Az effektezés önálló technika. Van, aki használja, van aki nem szereti. Vágóbetétet, effekteket tonnaszám lehet levadászni, a Net kincsestár. Nekem is van gyűjteményem, még a legeslegelső anyagaimnál 2009-ben (Nem a nyolcadik utas a Halál) bőséggel használtam is. Jó, abba kellett, szegény, azóta elment Amorka akkor emelt ki engem a semmiből, és e miatt kezdtem hanganyagot csinálni.

Az viszont igaz, hogy nagyon jó érzék kell eltalálni, mihez mi illik, és főleg mennyi, hová. Se sok, se kevés se zavaró, se domináns ne legyen. Én ezt régóta a saját hülye hangommal pótlom, vagy kerülöm ki - néha jól, néha túlzottan. Az megint külön technika, rutin, ízlés és hozzáállás dolga. Ám van, ahová illő az effekt vagy zenebetét, nem kizárt, hogy használni is kell majd. 

Megint csak a történet kedvéért nem Gépész vezette be a borítókat. A borítók a profiktól mindíg is voltak. Az amatőröknél első hullámban Amorka csinált ilyet 2010-11 körül részben nekem a scifi és egyéb antológiákhoz, majd Ambrusa, utána már magamtól én is - és akkor illeszkedett bele teljes joggal és igénnyel Gépész is, majd a többiek. Mindenkinek megvan az a forma amivel a saját jellegzetes megjelenését kialakította.

Ésmég. Az idő is sok, kétségtelen, ha addig csiszolsz valamit, amíg magad is elégedett nem leszel vele. Több, mintha egy mondással azonnal kitennéd. Idő múlásával ez is csökken azért, van, ami élesben azonnal elmegy, van, amit javítgat az ember, mindenki saját tempó és módszer szerint. Qqcs Mesternél az évi pár könyv azért valószínűleg főleg az időhiány, vagy egyéb miatt lehet, elég tapasztalt hozzá, hogy ne hónapokig gyaluljon egy deszkát. Én sem adtam egy jó ideje új anyagot, ami nem azért van, mert javítgatom, hanem mert időm is kevés volt és a hangommal is gond volt. Ha visszatérek, a régi tempó azért a havi két-három anyag megvolt, meglehet - már ha a ráfordítható szabadidő is engedi. Persze, az sem mindegy, mit akarsz elmondani.


----------



## tökfilkó (2014 Szeptember 2)

nemokap írta:


> Elkészültem a hangoskönyveim katalógusával. Egy hét kellett hozzá. 1156 hangoskönyvvel rendelkezem a mai napon. Ez több ezer óra hanganyagot jelent. Ha valaki meg szeretné nézni a ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****oldalon megteheti.


Kedves Nemo ez sszep gyujtemeny, le is lehet tolteni beloluk?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Szeptember 2)

Szia!
Azért én válaszolok mert nemo hivatalos látogatás miatt nem tartózkodik mindíg gép közelben.
A jó hír az, hogy le lehet tölteni.
A rossz, hogy 121 oldalt végig kell lapozni.
Nemo listájában szereplő könyvek nagyon nagy százalékban megtalálhatóak ezen 121 oldal
valamelyikén.
Még egy jó hír: ha használod a keresőt kidobja a keresett könyvet. Ha nem akkor se legyél elkeseredve, lehet akkor is fent van.
Ja! Most látom: te még nem látod a hangoskönyv topicot.
Meg kell szerezned az állandó tagságot.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Szeptember 2)

Válasz tornando-nak zenében sok szeretettel.
DE! Teddyted-nek tökéletesen igaza van (mint többnyire máskor is)


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

teddyted írta:


> Igazad van sokmindenben. Pár apróság ezért, részben a történeti hűség miatt, részben az információ miatt:
> 
> A megfelelő technikai ismeretek megtanulása, a felvételi minőség elérése manapság tisztán akarat dolga. Minden pillanat alatt elérhető hozzá, már egy jó mikrofon is átlagdolog. Önmagában hiába lenne jó egy felmondó, hiába frappáns, ügyes, pontos és ízléses, ha a hangminőség visszaveti. A hangminőség és felvételi technika az alap - gyorsan rá lehet állni, onnan már ez a stabil háttér, ezzel többet nem kell foglalkozni. Van más figyelnivaló is, bőséggel
> 
> ...


Olvastam!
Egyetlen résszel nem értek egyet(meglepődnél ha egyetértenék minddel ugye?)
_"A megfelelő technikai ismeretek megtanulása, a felvételi minőség elérése manapság tisztán akarat dolga. Minden pillanat alatt elérhető hozzá, már egy jó mikrofon is átlagdolog. "_
Igaz
De mire odáig elér hogy egy szoftvert kielégítő módon megtanuljon az idő türelem és persze igen akarat
Én ez másképpen neveztem
így:
_"Aki a technikai ismereteket már megszerezte régebbről
Annak természetesen az kisebb időigény"_
Ugyanazt mondjuk
A különbség:Te elbagatellizálod a "minden pillanat alatt elérhető" mondattal
Készség szintre vinni egy kezdő felolvasónak, ha ezt még sose csinálta_ nem kevés,kínos hetek-hónapok_
Éppen ezt írja Editke: tanulja
Még nem értek egyet a NET kincsestár mondattal
Igen kincsestár, de nem hullik az ölébe
A keresgélés éppen a nagysága miatt, idő és munka
------------------
A többivel egyetértek módosítás nélkül
Most megint jöhet valaki aki azt mondja:
Hogy tudtok veszekedni apróságokon?(vagy valami ilyet)
Hát ez nem veszekedés!!


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

"DE! Teddyted-nek tökéletesen igaza van (mint többnyire máskor is)"
Akkor miért küzdesz technikai gondokkal ha bagatell?
Itt is írtad
Nincs igaza
*Annak bagatell aki már készség szintre vitte.
Már bejáratott előélete van.*
Begyűjtötte a szoftvereket, már megtanulta a hangtechnikát (alkalmazni)
Szerintem sem mikrofon ügy,ma már 900 Ft-os mikrofon is átvisz 50Hz-től 15 KHz-ig
Ez bőven elég az emberi beszédre.Hisz ennél sokkal szűkebb a tiszta hang tartománya
Az alapzajt(brumm) nem a mikrofon teszi be hanem a hangkártya és még több tucat.
A fehér-zajt se a mikrofon
Valamint nem kell süketszoba, de kell egy csendes környezet Tv , gyerekek belekotyogó lakásbeliek nélküli, környezet és nyugalom


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Szeptember 2)

Valóban küzdök, de ennek több oka is van. Egyik része talán most megoldódik! A másik része is folyamatban van.... Ha tiszta felvételt tudnék előállítani, nem vacakolnák annyit azzal, hogy valamennyire élvezhető is legyen.


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

angel1208 írta:


> Valóban küzdök, de ennek több oka is van. Egyik része talán most megoldódik! A másik része is folyamatban van.... Ha tiszta felvételt tudnék előállítani, nem vacakolnák annyit azzal, hogy valamennyire élvezhető is legyen.


Na ugye
De* kielégítő(még megfelelő) *minőségűek a felvételeid


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Szeptember 2)

MP3-on hallgatva fél füllel....


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Szeptember 2)

Nos, én többnyire esténként hallgatok hangoskönyvet. Egyik fülem bedugva...és ha elalszom, ám legyen. Arra tökéletesen megfelel a minőség amit elértem eddig. Így értettem!


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 3)

Ha lesz valaki aki ért hozzá
*Kérdem alapzaj sistergést mivel lehet legjobban kiszűrni
A Cool edit 2.0 tesz ilyet de mi a legjobb módszer további beállításra?*
Ott kezdődik meg mintázom azt a területet ahol kizárólag csak az alap zaj van
beállítom a szűrés nagyságát %-ban



Kérdésem mit lehet még tenni?
Van-e magyar nyelvű leírás valakinél?
Vagy melyik program jobb ennél zajszűrésre?
------------------
utóirat:
Nem ötletelés kellene(nézzél szét erre vagy arra)
Hanem bevált, kipróbált konkrét válasz
Ha leírás van, az is konkrét linkkel a legjobb(de ide is fel lehet tölteni)
Amit letöltés után lehet törölni vagy marad,hisz hangoskönyvekkel kapcsolatos téma
vagy privátban küldeni


----------



## teddyted (2014 Szeptember 3)

tornando írta:


> Olvastam!
> Egyetlen résszel nem értek egyet(meglepődnél ha egyetértenék minddel ugye?)................A többivel egyetértek módosítás nélkül


 
Szia Tornado,

hát, ha Te nem lennél, ki kellene találni.. 

Persze, hogy igazad van, nekem is, másnak is sok időbe került, míg rájöttünk a dolgokra és begyakoroltuk rutinná. A különbség talán annyi, hogy nekünk alig-alig volt hozzá mintánk, mindent magunk - az újaknak pedig már itt vagyunk a tapasztalatainkkal és tudunk segíteni is, ha szükséges. - ez megint csökkenti a ráfordított időt. lévén sokmindentől eleve megkímélhetjük őket  -

Épp ezért ma már jóval egyszerűbb nekiindulni a dolgoknak. Könnyebb technikát választani, mert súghatnak a szempontokról és paraméterekről, programokról és azok kezeléséről. Mifene.

A zajokról:

Legegyszerűbb és legfontosabb elkerülni - minden szűrés már beavatkozás és ez az egyik legkényesebb része az egésznek, mert komoly finomhangolások kellenek, vagy simán tönkreteheti az eddigi munkát. Ha lehet, nem szűrni, hanem megelőzni kell. Zajmentes vagy zajvédett felvételi környezet - nem feltétlenül csendszoba, néha elég egy hangfogó paraván vagy akár két nagypárna is, csodásan elnyel, visszhangtalanít és zajvéd. Azután a megfelelő eszköz kiválasztása, ezer szempont alapján - ebből csak az egyik az átviteli tartomány. Nem árt a vasat sem jónak tudni, magyarul a számítógép hangkártyája és ventillátorzaja meghatározó lehet, a kábelezés is vehet fel zajt, stb. Azután a program és annak kodekei - jártam már úgy, hogy látszólag kiváló felvételt konvertálva rakás túrót csinált belőle egy gyenge beépített mp3 kodek... Azután a felvétel közben figyelni a gépbökdösésre és könyvlapozásra, cuszálásra és lihegésre és ezer másra.

Ez az egész, amit leírtam - két nap alatt örök időkre beállítható, slussz. Onnan, ha be van játszva a technika, már csak dolog van - hát ezért mondtam, hogy nem nagy idő... Nem is az.

A szűrés. A cool nem rossz, de minden zajszűrésnél figyelni lehet arra, hogy a normalizáló és rutin zajszűrők finomhangolhatók, nem kell elfogadni azt, amit felajánl, mert túlbuzog a lelkesedéstől, amivel rosszabb lesz az eredmény, mint volt. Arra van a preview, előzetes ellenőrizhetőség. Nem kis munka helyesen ráállni adott felvétel adott szűrésére - ezért is kell inkább megelőzni a kényszert. A spektrumszűrés egyébként a finomabb módszer, amit mutatsz a cool-nál, zajminta-alappal. Én évk óta a Goldwave-t használom, nem véletlenül. Ám a zajokat ezer más beépített módon is szűrni lehet, equalizerrel, hiss-humm beépített szűrőkkel, stb, nem csak és nem feltétlenül a zajszűrőnek kinevezett valamivel. Ám a szűrőt is a helyzetnek megfelelően be kell állítani mindíg egyedi módon és a szűrés erőssége is alapvető kérdés, gyakran csak alig pár százalékot kell ráengedni ugyanarra a beállításra....

No, röviden-gyorsan ennyit erről


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Szeptember 3)

Nem akartam beleszólni, mert mindketten sőt hárman leírtátok amit 
ki lehetett hozni ismétlés és ragozás nélkül. 
Az említet progit használom én is. Hosszú időn keresztül "játszottam"
vele míg sikerült a nekem megfelelő beállításokat megtalálni.
Több mint 10 éve használom. 
Megpróbáltam én is zajszűrni Angel felvételét de lássuk be, alapban 
rossz felvételből ezzel a már majdnem "profi" progival sem lehet kiszűrni 
a zajt. ( halk felvételből a zajjal együtt a hang is ki lesz szűrve ) Ekkor jön 
az a bugyogás ami sajnos Angel felvételén hallható. 
Ráadásul Ő az Audacity ( ha jól írom ) progit használja. Nem ismerem, nem tudom
mire képes.
A jó zajszűréshez a megfelelő hosszúságú minta vétel is kell.
A mutatott kép szerint ez kb 1 - 2 mp lehet. Ez biztos, hogy kevés.
Ha valaki időt szán rá és lefordítja, megvan az angol nyelvű leírás a programhoz.


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 3)

Audacity-t egyáltalán nem tartom sem kezelhetőnek sem a zajszűrésre alkalmasnak
Térjünk vissza Coolra
A kijelölt minta hossza nem lehet több mint a csupán zaj
Hiszen nem beszédet akarsz zajnak minősíteni
A zajszűrés mértékével 0 zaj-100 ig állításával határozod meg a keletkező bugyborgást
_Ha 0 zajra veszed létre jön a lényegi felvételben a bugyborgás._
_Ha 100 ra veszed nem szűr semmit.Tehát a középen hagyás elsőnek_
_És persze előnézettel hallgatva_
*a reduce by decibellel állítod a csökkentés mélyre-hatolását*
de még alatta van három beállítás:
precision faktor
smoothing ammount
transition with
ezek fogalmam sincs mire valók
A felső fekete a zajspektrum
*Az alatta lévőben még állíthatod melyik tartományát vágja mélyebbre
célszerű így beállítani ahogy a képen van*
Iigen jó eredményt érek el vele
Jobb mintha egyenletesen húzná le a zajt





Persze teddynek igaza van jobb elkerülni de jajj, zaj mindég és mindenkor lesz és lehet
Most a szoftverkezelésről van szó
Általános másról beszélő választ ne erre reagálva
*Gépész azt írja évekig ezt használta,megtalálta a jó beállításokat*
Hát a tapasztalatait ha megosztaná ez is jó szoftverleírás
No és persze az eredeti angol magyarra fordítása lenne jó
Cool 2.0 pro leírás angol.pdf


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 3)

Ez egy zajszűrt felvétel
Íme egy tipikus hiba
A képen jól látható, hogy a felvételi kivezérlés kicsi
A maximális beütést a pici vonalka jelzi
Ezért a felvétel dinamikája eleve rossz
A jel/zaj arány
Az alap sistergés kiszedhetetlen lesz
A kivezérlést úgy kell beállítani hogy
A maximális beütés lehetőleg ne menjen kívül a skálán
Ott pirossal fogja jelezni
Decibel értékek: 0 Decibel (dB) a teljes és optimális kivezérlésnél
Most a maximális beütés -5.5 dB


----------



## nemokap (2014 Szeptember 3)

Huh, mióta nem jártam itt (bocsánat nyaraltunk, pontosabban megfőttünk New Orleans-ban), micsoda szakmai stáb alakult. Én magam részéről a jó minőségű mikrofonra esküszöm. Egyébként az audacity-ben is van zajszűrés, egész jó... 
Valaki kérdezte, hogy a feltöltéseim hol vannak... Mindegyik él, ma ellenőriztem le.


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

A fent említett felolvasónak a kivezérelhetetlenségének majdnem biztosan két eset lehet a baja

hangkártya
vagy oprendszer
Az oprendszer esetén a _drmkaud.sys DLL hiba_
Ez állítja le a hangrendszerének jó települését
Microsoft Kernel DRM audio Descrambler szűrő
Ez által a jó működését akadályozza
drmkaud.sys tökéletlensége esetén, semmilyen hang-driver nem települ hibátlanul
*Mindkét hibára kipróbálási, helyettesítési megoldásnak kínálkozik
USB Hangkártya* 1000-1200 Ft körül
- USB Plug & Play eszköz, nem igényel telepítést
*- 1db mikrofon bemenet, 1db fejhallgató kimenet*
- Támogatja a pozícionált 3D és a Virtuális 5.1 csatornás hangzást
- USB portról történő áramfelvétel
- Digital Class-B belső erősítő
Nem ismerem, de úgy tűnik két jó dolgot mutat
Belső erősítő és nem használja az oprendszer telepített fájljait
De hogy befelé vagy kifelé erősít az nem derül ki
Remélhetőleg befelé


----------



## Szedaj (2014 Szeptember 7)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Azért én válaszolok mert nemo hivatalos látogatás miatt nem tartózkodik mindíg gép közelben.
> A jó hír az, hogy le lehet tölteni.
> A rossz, hogy 121 oldalt végig kell lapozni.
> ...


Szia 
Az lenne a tiszteletteljes kérdésem hogyan lehet állandó tagságot kérni illetve megkapni. köszönöm a válaszod sz edit .


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 7)

*Állandó tagság kérése DE CSAK 20 hsz-el és 48 óra elteltével.*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 8)

Segített-e ez?: #650


----------



## Evila (2014 Szeptember 8)

Nekem igen, mert én is küszködök a hangkártyám zajszintjével, s talán a külső, usb-s lehet a megoldás, s ahogy utána néztem én is, tényleg nem kerül sokba.
Köszönöm, hogy erre felhívtad a figyelmem, ha netán újra ringbe szállok én is, lehet, hogy már ennek segítségével.


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 8)

Evila írta:


> Nekem igen, mert én is küszködök a hangkártyám zajszintjével, s talán a külső, usb-s lehet a megoldás, s ahogy utána néztem én is, tényleg nem kerül sokba.
> Köszönöm, hogy erre felhívtad a figyelmem, ha netán újra ringbe szállok én is, lehet, hogy már ennek segítségével.



Nem csak külső USB-s létezik hangkártya kiváltására
Ott vannak a bővítőhelyek
Hangkártya zajszint ez csak úgy értelmezhető hogy semmit nem beszélsz rá csak a csendet veszed fel
És még úgy is lehet próbálni nem mikrofont választasz ki hanem olyan csatlakozót amin nincsen bemenő jel
pl vonalbemenet
Azt se írtad mások által felvett jel is zajos vagy csak a magad által felvett jel
Úgy túl megfoghatatlan hogy a hangkártya zajos
Ez nem mond eleget
a zaj még nem elég fogalom, ha megvan a jel/zaj viszony az nem tűnik zajosnak
Vagyis a felvételi zaj esetében
Ha jól nagy jellel tudsz felvenni de nem túlvezéreltél akkor jobb a jel/zaj arány
És megfelelő tud lenni a felvétel, beszéd alatt szinte nem hallható
Amikor elhallgatsz azt pedig *silent*-tel lehet teljes nullára venni


Először azt nézd meg amit írtam
Aztán *vegyél fel csendet 10s
Kihúzott mikrofonnal és bedugott de nem beszélt mikrofonnal*
Ide tedd fel Cool Edittel szépen meg tudjuk véleményezi
A látott hang után


----------



## Evila (2014 Szeptember 8)

Köszönöm a részletes segítséget, igyekszem majd a tanácsaid szerint eljárni, ha újra módomban lesz mikrofonvégre pattanni. A közeli napokban sajnos nem, de ha majd igen, akkor majd megcsinálom, amiket írtál, s lehet "véleményezni"


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Szeptember 9)

QQCS842! Hallgattam az este-belenyúlva az éjszakába Rózsa Sándor gatyamadzagját, kb. a feléig. Mit mondjak...egy élmény volt!


----------



## QQCS842 (2014 Szeptember 9)

angel1208 írta:


> QQCS842! Hallgattam az este-belenyúlva az éjszakába Rózsa Sándor gatyamadzagját, kb. a feléig. Mit mondjak...egy élmény volt!


Köszönöm, hogy vetted a bátorságot ennek a műnek a meghallgatásához.
Remélem, hogy megfogadtad az író tanácsát az "előbeszéd" utolsó bekezdéséből, és magad mellé tettél egy nagyobb demizson pálinkát a további hallagtódzáshoz!


----------



## QQCS842 (2014 Szeptember 9)

tornando írta:


> Rácz Pista
> Ez ki a túró?
> Tanyasi dekameron ?


Miután a szerző gondosan titkolja kilétét, ezért a hozzáértő okosok egy mai író alteregójának gondolják.
Nem, ez a könyv nem az.
Amit a műértők tanyasi dekameronnak mondanak: az a "Gatyamesék" című alkotása az írónak.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Azt azért nem, de nem egy altatós szöveg. Gondoltam is rá, hogy elkérem az írott változatot, pár kacifántosabb odamondás megtetszett belőle!


----------



## QQCS842 (2014 Szeptember 10)

angel1208 írta:


> Azt azért nem, de nem egy altatós szöveg. Gondoltam is rá, hogy elkérem az írott változatot, pár kacifántosabb odamondás megtetszett belőle!



Innen is letöltheted:
http://canadahun.com/temak/az-én-elektronikus-könyvtáram-gyöngyszemei.54065/page-27#post-4293022


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

#2412

Henry Gilbert - Robin Hood
Ez jókor jött, éppen ilyen könyvre vágytam
Nagyon szép a borító is:


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Szeptember 13)

QQCS842 írta:


> Miután a szerző gondosan titkolja kilétét, ezért a hozzáértő okosok egy mai író alteregójának gondolják.
> Nem, ez a könyv nem az.
> Amit a műértők tanyasi dekameronnak mondanak: az a "Gatyamesék" című alkotása az írónak.


*Rácz Pista - Rózsa Sándor gatyamadzagja*

*Szia! 
Utólagos engedelmeddel az 1. feltöltésedet töröltem, azt pedig amiben a javított link van kicsit kipofoztam.  *


----------



## QQCS842 (2014 Szeptember 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> *Rácz Pista - Rózsa Sándor gatyamadzagja*
> 
> *Szia!
> Utólagos engedelmeddel az 1. feltöltésedet töröltem, azt pedig amiben a javított link van kicsit kipofoztam.  *



Hali!
Az utólagos engedelmet ezennel jóváhagyom!
És köszönöm, hogy javítottad a hibámat!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Szeptember 14)

QQCS842 írta:


> Hali!
> Az utólagos engedelmet ezennel jóváhagyom!
> És köszönöm, hogy javítottad a hibámat!


Nagyon szívesen! 
Sokszor van, hogy a tárhely törli a feltöltések egy részét, ha ilyen van és javítjátok a linket írjatok egy PM-et, elég az eredeti feltöltés száma, és a javított link, többit rendezem.


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

gépésztől hallgatom körkörösen
A mindhalálig légió
Hogy jó-e?
Elmegy egy kis szódával
Lesz jobb is csak találjam meg Garai Imre Sláger c.könyvét digitálisan vagy papíron mindegy


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 18)

Már nagyon szeretnék hozzáfogni gépész Herriot könyvéhet de még tartanak az előtte lévők sora


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 23)

Talán már eléggé meghallgattam
A Légió mindhalálig c hangoskönyvet



A szokásos felolvasottsági élményt és formát hozta
Tehát jó szórakozás
Ami megragadott pluszként egy ütemérzék ötlet
Amikor elgangzik a felvezető zene
Le Boudin
A légió indulója
Ekkor van a címbemondás és utána jön még egy két taktus a zenéből
Ez prímán összevág
És ott következik a fejezet felolvasás


----------



## pinnacle001 (2014 Szeptember 27)

Mikszáth Kálmán: Új Zrínyiász , *rádiójáték* , tud valaki segíteni, hol találom ?


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 28)

Pillanatnyilag csak azt tudom egyszer már letöltöttem
Tehát meg van, vagy meg volt a Canadán
Keresem helyetted hogy könnyebb legyen neked
Megtaláltam
*Itt van:#1701*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 30)

Egy olyan rossz könyvet hallgattam
Aminél a Rózsa Sándor gatyamadzagja 15 ször jobb volt
Inkább ahhoz kell visszatérni
Ilyen viszonylagos minden


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Október 1)

Jó reggelt, szép napot mindenkinek! 

Sokan szeretjük Bodor Tibor felolvasásait, linkellenőrzés közben kigyűjtöttem a Hangoskönyvek témáiban a még letölthető hangoskönyveit.
Itt a lista, keresővel az összes megtalálható!


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 1)

Beka Holt írta:


> Jó reggelt, szép napot mindenkinek!
> 
> Sokan szeretjük Bodor Tibor felolvasásait, linkellenőrzés közben kigyűjtöttem a Hangoskönyvek témáiban a még letölthető hangoskönyveit.
> Itt a lista, keresővel az összes megtalálható!


Ez nem kis munka lehetett köszönjük
Nekem csak 1/3-a van meg


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Október 1)

tornando írta:


> Ez nem kis munka lehetett köszönjük



Nagyon szívesen! 
Most ellenőriztem a kereső valóban megtalálja-e mindet, nos, beírtam a keresőmezőbe az előadó nevét -, Bodor Tibor - és mindet megtaláltam. Elnézést, hogy nem írtam be a listába melyik hol van, de az változik, nem végeztem még az ellenőrzéssel, így ha törlök valamit ugranak a hozzászólások.


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 1)

Magát a listát lehetne nem táblázatban betenni a legális e-book/hangoskönyvek első vagy második hozzászólásához
Akkor nem táblázatos bújott lenne
Mégis védett a hangoskönyvek témában


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 4)

QQCS842-nek
egy másik könyvét hallgatom
Olyan ördögi a könyv és olyan feszült, hogy most én nem tudtam letenni hajnalba nyúló hallgatás lett belőle
Nagyon jónak találom A hangoskönyv készítőnek, azt a kialakult szokását
Hogy jelenetek közzé átvezető hanghatást tesz
Most ez egy csupasz cin-ütés
Nem csak a fejezetek végét illeti meg az átvezető hangeffekt
Hanem mint ebben, a fordulat vagy helyszín váltást is
Remek könyv, remek felolvasásban,remek szerkesztésben
A végkifejlet mesterkélt volt a könyvnek
Egyszóval míves és jó minden a *Lee Child - A pók hálójában (Jack Reacher 3.)*
Köszönet és elégedettség tölt el


----------



## zsuzsikababa (2014 Október 5)

Sziasztok!
Lady Crabtree: II. Erzsébet titkos naplója.
Sok évvel ezelőtt adták a rádióban (úgy rémlik, Földy Teri olvasta fel).
Tudna-e valaki segíteni, megtalálható-e valahol?
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 9)

A másik_ Jack Reacher_ könyv: A Ne add fel könnyen
Nem különösebben tetszett, hosszan részletező leírások a semmiről
Mint a fizika sebesség stb
Időhúzásnak és betűszaporítónak tűnik
Jack sem teljesít sokat
Eddigiek közül ez volt a leggyengébb
Mindezek mellett jó hogy meghallgattam


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 10)

Most egy régen olvasott nekem nekem nagyon jó könyvet hallgattam Gépész előadásában
Címe: *Garai Imre Sláger*
Régen is tetszett ez a könyv papíron
Tetszett mert könnyű kalandos önéletrajzi életutat színesen írt le
De mégis megfelelő lenyomatot ad a Párizsi életéről a kamasz korabeli Magyarországról is
Izgalmas és fajsúlyos, a a leírás,a visszatérte utáni magyarországi helyzet már a háború előtti fasizálódó országba,
A zenészvilágtól a zeneműkiadás nehézségein át a politikai változásokba is beletekinthetünk egy pillanatra
Bemutatja a Horthy hadsereg belső életét
A könyv habkönnyű eddig még ahol tartok a 14 rész
Bízom és remélem nem fordult szomorúra később sem
A nyilas rémuralom ideje szörnyű, de túléli
Igen megrázó leírást tesz az író a háború utolsó napjairól is
Naturista és főleg hiteles
Mind ez az egész, most hangoskönyvben annál is szórakoztatóbb mint ahogy régen írott változatban olvastam
Köszönhetően Gépésznek
Aki még színesebbé tette kiváló előadásával
*Köszönet és dicséret remek munkájáért*
*Pompás mindenkinek ajánlom*
*Féltem tőle az írott után csalódás lesz*
*De kellemes csalódás volt*
Nincs benne sehol vér vagy bűnügy
Csak a végén a háború tragédiái 1-2 fejezetben.
De utána jön a feltámadás az ország életének újrakezdése
Ez is emészthető és naturalista leírásban, de erős nyerseség nélkül, csak amennyi kell
Ezek mellett is mondhatjuk,érdekes színes
Összességében véve jó és könnyű, ugyanakkor ahol kell fajsúlyos, hatásos könyv
Egy vágyam valósult meg hogy ez a könyv digitális formába legyen meg és felolvassák
Majd ha véglegesre elkészül közzéteszem
Köszönet gépésznek
A legteljesebb kibontakozását hozta, teljesen fesztelenül játszott a felolvasásnak nevezett előadásban ám ez alkotás
Az eddigi könyvei közül a legsikerültebb
Én jól szórakoztam


Csak érdekességként itt az összekötő zene


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 Október 21)

Ez is Garai szerzemény!
Nagyon szeretem ezt a dalt.! Eddig nem tudtam ki szerezte.


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 25)

Reggel mindég tele vagyok érzelemmel és élménnyel
Gondolom sokan kicsit bolondnak tartanak.
Miért beszélek itt magamban a könyvekről
Vannak visszatérő könyveim, és egyet sem felejtek
Érdekes és nem tudom miért lettem ennyire kötődve a 20 éves koromban olvasott Garai könyvéhez a Slágerhez
Ma ismét e meghitt barát került elő
És még több azonosulást éreztem vele
Voltak izgalmas és jó könyvek közben a QQCS által felolvasott könyvek
Azok közül is van újrahallgatott sok
Van örök jó barátom könyv az Aranyember, A Kele. A Herriot könyvek
Ennyi év után is ilyen tatrós mint a Sláger talán nincs!
És még több oldalát fedezem fel 
Mert igazán remeken előadott mű
Ki érti ezt?
Miért ragad meg, egy nem világhíres író önéletrajzi könyve?
Sorközösséget érzek talán vele?
Igen, bizonyos pontokon.
De mi az benne ami miatt, még-sikerültebb lett nálam, mára?
A zenészvilág megismerése, a zenekiadás, a befutás felé vitt út nehézségei talán?
Ez is ! De főleg az 1920 as évek világa.
Megfűszerezve a dalokkal mint emlékfoszlányok
Képzeljétek Gépész elénekli a dalokat nem felolvassa a szövegét
És rá lehet ismerni mindre
Azonnal ösztönöz arra: Csodálkozz és érdeklődj ezek léteztek?
Melyik, melyik és kezdj kutakodni! Ki volt a Garai?
A fentieket jelenti nekem az újrahallgatás


----------



## nemokap (2014 November 6)

Helló, ismételt híradás magunkról... Már túl vagyunk a felén, picit már készülünk haza, noha még április messze van... 
Most egy nagy csavargásra készülünk 22 óra múlva irány a vadnyugat... 
Ha valakit izgat, nézzen szét nálunk: http://www.egyevphiladelphia.blogspot.com/2014/11/go-west-avagy-irany-vad-nyugat.html


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 November 8)

Editke2004!
Nekem nagyon tetszik a Karádi Katalinról szóló munkád!
Sikeredett egy profi műsort produkálnod!
Gratulálok! Nem is hiszem, hogy ez az első munkád.
Én biztatlak a folytatásra!
Remélem többször hallak még téged.


----------



## editke2004 (2014 November 8)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Editke2004!
> Nekem nagyon tetszik a Karádi Katalinról szóló munkád!
> Sikeredett egy profi műsort produkálnod!
> Gratulálok! Nem is hiszem, hogy ez az első munkád.
> ...



 Köszönöm szépen.
Folyamatosan dolgozom a tökéletesítésen, s az élvezhetőség érdekében.De igen, ez az első hosszabb, gyakoroltam, ismerkedtem a szövegekkel, s magam korlátaival, így telt el az a pár hónap.
Köszönöm a biztatást.


----------



## editke2004 (2014 November 8)

Tornando 

Mik voltak a szándékaid az utószinkron szerkesztés belinkeléssel ?
(A fiammal baromkodtunk, kellemesen szórakoztunk, azt se tudtuk miről szól a mese)
Hogy találtad már meg ezt.


----------



## tornando (2014 November 8)

Hogy találtam meg?
Gyorsan és Google
Volt ott más is csak ez volt a legvidámabb és sziporkázó,főleg 2:20 nál
Szándékom semmi sem volt csak kíváncsiság(biztos hamar megöregszem)
Hogy miért tettem ide? Talán a gyors megtalálási büszkeségből
De törlöm ha gondolod(elmentél töröltem)


----------



## editke2004 (2014 November 8)

Semmi bajom nem volt vele csak amit írtál hozzá nem értettem.Maradhatott volna,zavarni nem zavart sőt újra megnéztem s jót röhögtem, ,mert nekem viszont nagyon tetszik.... kíváncsi Fáncsi


----------



## tornando (2014 November 9)

editke2004 írta:


> Semmi bajom nem volt vele csak amit írtál hozzá nem értettem.Maradhatott volna,zavarni nem zavart sőt újra megnéztem s jót röhögtem, ,mert nekem viszont nagyon tetszik.... kíváncsi Fáncsi


Kíváncsi Fáncsi írja:
Neki is tetszett éppen azt mondja.
a "nekem viszont"(viszont mondat fordító tagadó szó)
A videóban mutatkozott meg játékos színészi képességed a hanggal
Hogy mindenki tudja miről van szó elkésve de ideteszem:


----------



## tornando (2014 November 10)

Karády könyv
Szerintem remek bemelegítő volt
Bemelegítő mert 200 oldalas könyv 1 óra 45 perces hangoskönyv, igaz hogy remekül sikerült
De a teljes kibontakozásod csak ez után fog eljönni, látom jeleit jó érzelem és hangulat visszaadási képességednek
Ahhoz egy más típusú mű még jobban alkalmas
Habár furcsa műfaj a színjátszás ott van a Gésák pagodák útleírás, riport mégis ad módot hanggal való mértékletes játékra
Én így is jónak találtam előadói felolvasói képességedet.
----------------------------------
Itt két alapvető hangulati részből áll a könyv,A beszélgetések és a Vallomások
A vallomásokban látszott meg az készítő képessége, az egy teljes kibontakozásra adott lehetőséget. És szerintem nagyot teljesített, önfeledt átélt játék
A beszélgetések egy riport aminek a megvalósítási lehetőségei korlátozottabbak
Valójában nem is tudom mit nehezebb megcsinálni a riportjellegűt vagy as vallomásokat?
Erre kíváncsi lennék a készítőtől
Mindkettőt megoldotta kiválóan( a riport az keményebb volt a témaköre miatt)
Nekem a második rész adott felhőtlenebb élményt az érzelmesebb és kötetlenebb téma miatt
Ez eddig csak dicséret, de lesz hosszabb is ugye?
Csak félre ne értsd ez buzdítás.
A túláradó dicséret is megjön a közönségtől, kitől jobban kitől visszafogottan


----------



## editke2004 (2014 November 12)

tornando írta:


> Karády könyv
> 
> Valójában nem is tudom mit nehezebb megcsinálni a riportjellegűt vagy as vallomásokat?
> Erre kíváncsi lennék a készítőtől



Kedves tornando!
A riport nehezebb volt, a vallomások közelebb állt hozzám.
Persze írhattam volna, hogy melyikkel kell kezdeni, hogy a Vallomások a fő téma, a beszélgetések az 1980-ban készült telefonos interjú, mikor Karády még élt kinn New Yorkban.Időrendi és dramaturgiai sorrendje is ez.
Mivel a könyvben van egy színdarab is, és képek is, így igazából a felolvasás nem fedi a 200 oldalt, így lett belőle az egy óra 40 perc.
Köszönöm hogy megosztottad az észrevételed.


----------



## tornando (2014 November 13)

Ki ismeri a *Hunyady Sándor* elbeszélésgyűjteményeit?
Ki kap belőle indíttatást felolvasásra?
Érdekesek, tanulságosak, izgalmasak


----------



## Szegedy Barnabás (2014 November 14)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Azért én válaszolok mert nemo hivatalos látogatás miatt nem tartózkodik mindíg gép közelben.
> A jó hír az, hogy le lehet tölteni.
> A rossz, hogy 121 oldalt végig kell lapozni.
> ...



Üdv Dr. Gépész

tudnál segíteni, hogyan lehet vki állandó tag, és láthatja a hangoskönyv topicot
köszönettel
B


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 November 15)

Szia!
Ahogy látom kérdésed megoldódott!
Üdv a hangoskönyvek között!


----------



## nemokap (2014 November 15)

Azért annak van hangulata, hogy az ember Gépész mester által felolvasott Nevada szelleme c. könyvet hallgatja, miközben nyomja a véget nem érő (egyenes) mérföldeket Nevadában...
Ez segített, hogy ne aludjak el. Volt egyszer egy olyan út, ahol 41 mérföldön át (durván 58 kilométer) nem volt egyetlen kanyarnak, vagy útgörbületnek tekinthető módosulás, csak egyenes.... Holnap irány Új-Mexikó, Colorado, Utah és vissza Las Vegas, Nevada...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 November 15)

Talán azért nem jött a szellem. Mert az mindíg csak kanyarban vagy sarkon tud felbukkanni!
Azért annak is van bukéja, hogy búgó hangomra nem tudsz elaludni. Csak nehogy mások riasztására
használd! ( hehehe )
De azért jó ezt olvasni!


----------



## Szegedy Barnabás (2014 November 16)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Ahogy látom kérdésed megoldódott!
> Üdv a hangoskönyvek között!


köszönöm szépen megoldódott!
B


----------



## nemokap (2014 November 17)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Talán azért nem jött a szellem. Mert az mindíg csak kanyarban vagy sarkon tud felbukkanni!
> Azért annak is van bukéja, hogy búgó hangomra nem tudsz elaludni. Csak nehogy mások riasztására
> használd! ( hehehe )
> De azért jó ezt olvasni!


Ma már megyünk hazafele Philadelphiába, éjszakai géppel, s be fogom fejezni a könyvedet... A csúcs végül Nevadában volt, 41 mérföld hosszú egyenes... Ez barátok között kb. 60 km. S megyek ezen az úton, a sivatag kellős közepén, ahol tökéletesen indokolatlanul volt egy 55 mérföldes korlátozó tábla, melyet benéztem. Illetve nem a táblát, mert azt nem is vettem észre. Hanem a mellé szolgáltatott közeget, azaz officert. Magyarán rendőrt. A villámtréfa 95 dollárba fáj, ami itteni szakértő ismerősök szerint igen baráti ár. Sajnos egy szellem se csavargott arra, hogy megmentsen tőle. De komolyan. 5-10 mérföldenként egy autó, lakott település 100 mérföldre... S erre ez a sötétben bújkáló ellenforradalmi alak kiugrik elém...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 November 17)

jaj, ezt nem érted?
ha nem lenne korlátozás, elmennél mellette 
200 - al. nem látná a rendszámot meg téged.
na ezért van a tábla.
oda teszi ahol éppen meg akar állni! és ha már 
megállt, legyen valami bevétel.


----------



## Rontó Makra Erika (2014 November 18)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Ez is Garai szerzemény!
> Nagyon szeretem ezt a dalt.! Eddig nem tudtam ki szerezte.


Szuper!


----------



## angel1208 (2014 November 18)

*Nicholas Sparks - Szerencsecsillag* 
Egy újabb olyan könyv, amit nem lehet abbahagyni! Kösz QQCS842! 
(Mondjuk úgy elsőre már a "Köszönetnyilvánítás"-nál elaludtam)


----------



## tornando (2014 November 20)

*Nicholas Sparks - Szerencsecsillag*
Nekem is erről kell most írnom
Érdekes módon én is elvesztettem az elejét jó darabon
Amikor megtaláltam kicsit nem értettem és dühös voltam sok mindenre.
Majd megnyugodtam,mert megtaláltam benne egy másik könyvet
Nem is tudom milyet egy jó kutyatörténetet?
Nem egyáltalán nem,bár a Zeusz is hozzájárult, nagyon a könyvhöz tartozik
Egy olyan könyvet találtam
Amit néhányan, "régimódi emberi kapcsolatokról" szóló érdektelen könyvnek hinnének
De nem csak az,van benne egy-két olyan elrejtett feszültség,rejtély ami fenntartja az érdeklődést ahhoz
Hogy valóban ne tudd abbahagyni
Az emberek egymással alakuló története is érdeklődést fenntartó
Igaz én most reggel abbahagytam.De ma éjszaka folytatom
A vége lehetett volna más megoldással is
Túl egyszerűre vette,Olyan fél-happy end, de nem nyálas
Ez pont most, egy pont nekem való könyv csak jót tudok róla gondolni
Köszönettel tartozom én is QQCS842-nek ezért a könyvért


----------



## QQCS842 (2014 November 24)

angel1208 írta:


> *Nicholas Sparks - Szerencsecsillag*
> Egy újabb olyan könyv, amit nem lehet abbahagyni! Kösz QQCS842!
> (Mondjuk úgy elsőre már a "Köszönetnyilvánítás"-nál elaludtam)



Köszönöm mindenkinek, hogy meghallgatta ezt a "hangoskodásomat"! (is)

Na tessék, már én is "Köszönetnyilvánítok".
Nekem is ezzel a "Köszönetnyilvánítással" van bajom. Miután a könyv része , gondolom, illik ezt is felolvasni.
De számomra a "Köszönetben" leírtak nem lényegesek, nem igazán érdekelnek. Gondolom, más is így van ezzel.

Azt hiszem, hogy az lesz a legjobb, ha ezt a részt a hangoskönyv végére rakom a továbbiakban. Így megmarad a káposzta és a kecske is jóllakik, hogy ne érje szó a ház elejét.
És a kedves hallgató döntésére van bízva, hogy amint meghallja a "vége" szót, eldöntse, hogy megnyomja a kikapcs gombot, vagy...

Mindenkinek jó hallgatódzást kívánok!


----------



## angel1208 (2014 November 24)

Semmi baj nem volt vele, mivel elég humorosra sikeredett. Más tészta, hogy simán kihagyok ilyeneket, mert mint te is írtad, a kutyát se érdekli  A könyv viszont tényleg jó volt...bár én hagytam volna mind a két hőst meghalni ( ), mert valószínűleg meglepetésnek volt szánva hogy Logan ezt is megússza.


----------



## tornando (2014 November 25)

A "baj" (jelenség) mint láttad az volt vele Angel elaludt az elején
És én is elvesztettem,bár ezt nem kell figyelembe venni. nem te írtad a könyvet
Egyetértek a könyv végén szokott időnként lenni a köszönetnyilvánítás.
A könyv eredeti szerkezetét viszont illik megtartani


----------



## tornando (2014 November 26)

*Irwin Shaw: Oroszlánkölykök*
Bodor Tibor ide vagy oda ezt a könyvet egyelőre nem vagyok képes végighallgatni.
Pedig egykoron olvastam.Különben is divatos könyv volt
Talán türelmesebb voltam a cselekménytelenséggel szemben
Most azt nem viselem. Hogy három embert követ, így nincsen folyamatosság a cselekményben


----------



## angel1208 (2014 November 26)

Ugye-ugye, nem mindig kellene kijelentened valamiről azonnal, hogy : ez rossz! Jó példa erre az általam felolvasott könyvek. Pedig csak nem olyanok, amik neked bejönnek az aktuális hallgatási időszakodban. Másik: Bodor Tibor valóban nem véletlenül sokunk kedvence. Maupassant elbeszéléseit hallgatom most tőle- egyszerűen lenyűgöző. De! Olvashat fel valaki nagyon-nagyon jól, ha éppen az a téma nem érdekel, ha valamiért amikor elkezded hallgatni, nem tud lekötni. Velem is előfordult, hogy nem voltam képes hallgatni egy felolvasást, Bodor Tibor ide vagy oda.
No de ezeket nyilván te is tudod, csak szeretnélek figyelmeztetni, hogy nagyon bántó megjegyzéseket teszel néha elhamarkodottan. Az csak egy dolog hogy nem érdekel ki mit gondol rólad a véleményeid alapján. De néha eszedbe juthatna, hogy nem-e lenne jobb inkább hallgatnod, mint hogy megbánts valakit!


----------



## tornando (2014 November 26)

Most *Irwin Shaw: Oroszlánkölykök -*ről beszéltem és nem Bodor Tiborról
Bodor persze hogy sokunk kedvence ez nem azt jelenti minden könyv fog tetszeni annak aki olvassa/hallgatja
Arról beszéltem Hogy milyen nehéz olvasmánya szerkezete miatt
(nem is tudom most mire válaszoltál)


----------



## iko195 (2014 November 28)

balcika írta:


> Ken Follett - A titánok bukása
> 
> A VÉRES ÉS GYÖNYÖRŰ HUSZADIK SZÁZAD TÖRTÉNETE ÚGY, AHOGY AZT CSAK KEN FOLLETT TUDJA ELMESÉLNI.
> 
> ...


A trilógia két részét már olvastam. Szenzációs, Remélem megtudom szerezni a harmadik részt is.


----------



## tornando (2014 November 29)

iko195 írta:


> Ken Follett - A titánok bukása
> A trilógia két részét már olvastam. Szenzációs, Remélem megtudom szerezni a harmadik részt is.


Még nem hallgattam
Most éppen a Frederick Forsyth negyedik jegyzőkönyvet hallgatom
Az is jó szövevényes
*Sőt annyira szövevényes,hogy a hangoskönyv mellé kénytelen voltam az írott könyvet is elővenni*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 3)

Viszonozom Gépésznek a Boldog új év köszöntését,még 4 hét

QQCS842
Egy régi könyvedről adok visszajelzést
2012 Áprilisában tetted közzé





Rideg Sándor - Lelkek szakadékai között (elbeszélés, 1963)
Nincsen elfeledve.Meghallgatásra került
És azt kell mondanom jó hogy ezt is felolvastad (én szeretem a szegény emberekről szóló könyveket)
Ez egy csendes elbeszélő mű kis történetekből áll
A legjobban tetsző rész a Nagy István nemessége
Egy kellemes mesélő hangon olvasod fel az egész könyvet
Igazán meg van a jellegzetes, sajátos humora a népi életből táplálkozó élni akarás derűje, a dolgozó emberek kifogyhatatlan optimizmusa, az emberi felemelkedésben való hit fénye
Tudd, ez is a tetsző felolvasásaid közzé tartozik


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 9)

Az ünnepekre mindenkinek!!!!!!


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 10)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Az ünnepekre mindenkinek!!!!!!


Jajj, ez így hajnalban elég sokkoló volt!  De jóóóó!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 10)

A rénszarvasos csípőmozgást tudom ám igaziból is!
( legalább is tudtam )


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 10)

Akkor jöhet az élő-adás!


----------



## tornando (2014 December 10)

angel1208 írta:


> Akkor jöhet az élő-adás!


Hú de kíváncsi vagy,addig is:
*Chippendale Show*
jó lesz?


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 10)

Kösz, de épp így néz ki a férjem is!


----------



## tornando (2014 December 10)

Íme egy rénszarvas csípőmozgása szilveszter éjjelén


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 10)

Tiszta Gépész!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 10)

mármint melyik része?


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 10)

Az énekre gondoltam..... , meg a szemüvegre


----------



## tornando (2014 December 10)

Nem igaz az éneke, gépésznek sokkal jobb,bár olyat is tudna szinkronizálni


Ha már a Chippendale nem kellett itt aCsikung


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 10)

Van ilyenem, csak még nem golyóztam be!


----------



## gyulmool (2014 December 11)

Üdv mindenkinek !
Valaki megtudná mondani ,a Balabolkát hol kell beállítani,hogy ne olvassa fel a kötőjelet ?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 11)

ezt tudja? engem is zavar!


----------



## Morgan kapitány (2014 December 11)

Felolvassa a kötőjelet? ))
Tudom, hogy más dimenzió a szórakozáson túl, hogy minél több tartalom menjen ki szegény látássérülteknek és ezért próbálkoznak többen a gépi felolvasással. Azonban ha van választási lehetőség, inkább egy 30 éves, nyúlt szalagú kazettáról olvasott Bodor Pál vagy egy laikus felolvasó, mint az embertelen géphang. Megdöbbentő, hogy mennyire közelít a természetes beszédhez (én a Vokál Eszterrel készült szöveg 3 percét hallgattam), de hosszú távon, mondjuk négy percen túl már zavaró.

Felolvasásban Gépész a király. Megkérdezhetném, hogy a Mechanikus Londonba bevágott zene honnan származik, vagy mi a címe? Nagyon tetszik.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 11)

Nincs jobban beszélő mint az emberi hang
a gép az gép marad.
Még ha Hamburger Károly olvassa is fel, jobb nekem


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 11)

Ki kell szedni a kötőjelet, akkor nem lesz mit felolvasni


----------



## tornando (2014 December 11)

angel1208 írta:


> Ki kell szedni a kötőjelet, akkor nem lesz mit felolvasni


Ez értelemszerű
A cserét egy más karakterre elvégeztetni gyors doc-ban
De ehhez a szerkesztőnek, nagyobb fokú gondosság kell.Rá kell adni az odafigyeléstVan..?


----------



## editke2004 (2014 December 11)

Én se bírom egy percnél tovább hallgatni a gépi felolvasást..(Mondjuk ezzel a véleményközléssel nem segítettem a kötőjeles kérdésen, de nem is tudok..)
Morgan kapitány viszont megkoronázta Gépészt!!
JuhéjHódolatom Felség!
Akaratlanul is ráképzeltem a sapesz helyére egy koronát


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 11)




----------



## editke2004 (2014 December 11)

Na ezt én nem mertem...


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 11)

Én meg akkor most nekiállok félni....


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 11)

Nem lehetne a koronát lejjebb tenni. így ha forgatom a fejem, leesik.
már öreg vagyok ennyit hajolni.
köszönöm mindenkinek a gépész kultuszt. 
nem rossz ez. csak nem érdemlem meg. vannak még felolvasók.

Morgan kapitány!
nem emlékszem a zenére. youtube keresés. hosszan szoktam keresgetni.
nagyon sok zenét hallgatok meg. ami tetszik elteszem, oszt egyszer csak
jó lesz valamire. na az is úgy lett.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 12)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Nem lehetne a koronát lejjebb tenni. így ha forgatom a fejem, leesik.
> már öreg vagyok ennyit hajolni.
> köszönöm mindenkinek a gépész kultuszt.
> nem rossz ez. csak nem érdemlem meg. vannak még felolvasók.


Igazad van, vannak más kiváló felolvasók is.
Mindegyikőjüknek sorrend állítás nélkül köszönöm


----------



## teddyted (2014 December 12)

Egy gyors kérdés. Urak-Hölgyek, nincs véletlenül meg valakinek bármiféle ebookban a következő két könyv?
Max Holt - Az elkártyázott erőd
Szigethy Lajos - Bur földön, egy magyar harczos kalandjai /1902/

Köszönettel: teddy


----------



## tornando (2014 December 12)

Hiánycikket keresel Antikváriumban láttam a Búr földönt
És a Hadtörténeti Könyvtárban
Az elkártyázott erőd-nek sehol nyoma nem is létezne? Max Holt-nak is alig


----------



## tornando (2014 December 14)

Frederick Forsyth negyedik jegyzőkönyv és Glenn Meade
A Forsyth regény egy nagy precizitással óriási hozzáértéssel megírt könyv
Olyan szövevényes, hogy akár többed szeri hallgatásra is tud újabb és újabb élményt nyújtani
Persze lehet hogy túl bonyolult a könyv
És van aki nem szereti a kémtörténeteket
De éppen ez a jó egy kémes könyvben hogy Forsyth rendkívül jól ismeri a konspirációs világot
Hisz Ő maga is kém volt
Ettől a részletekig jól kidolgozottságtól, izgalmas és teljesen más mint Glenn Meade elnagyolt szinte csak a trágárságra építő könyvei, a Hófarkas egész jó,kevés mocskos beszéddel kalandok sokaságával
A negyedik jegyzőkönyv akár 2-3 különálló könyvként is megírható lett volna!
Mert egyes fejezetei.Különálló szál-felgöngyölítési bravúros nyomozás.
Annyira kidolgozott és izgalmas akár önálló könyvként is negálhatja a helyét
Ebben a könyvben itt mind egy szerves egész része
Teljesen hibásan minősítették Maade Hófarkas c. könyvét
Hiszen azt írták:
"méltó tanítványa Frederick Forsyth-nak, a politikai kalandregény, hírszerzőből lett koronázatlan királyának"
Nem lehet Forsyth-t lemásolni csak úgy. Maade nem tud olyan ismerettel lenyűgözni mintForsyth
A könyvet A negyedik záradék címmel filmre vitték
De ezt nem lehet filmre vinni csak az akció részét voltak képesek megjeleníteni
De nem az a lényeg egy konspirációs regényben
Hallgasd meg megtudod
*Frederick Forsyth - A negyedik jegyzőkönyv*
Margaret Thatcher idején játszódó izgalmas könyv egy táska atombomba ügyén






*


*


----------



## nemokap (2014 December 17)

Egyetértek. Felolvasásban Gépész a király. Teddyteddel együtt.  Akkor legyen inkább elnök és alelnök. Vagy a kongresszus és a szenátus elnöke.  Azok egyenrangúak.  (Kicsit kezd idegeimre menni Amerika.  )


----------



## tornando (2014 December 18)

No azért ne hamarkodjátok el hogy ki a legjobb.
Ez változó.
Könyvtől is függ
Most találtam ezt a könyvet:
*Egy könyvélményről, lassan,komótosan*
Először érdektelennek láttam, a felvezető nem fogott meg jó 10 percig
Majd lassan élvezni kezdtem a könyv humorát,
Előbb zavart felelőtlen,hányaveti stílusa a szereplőnek
Majd egyre jobban belemelegedtem a könyv remek nyelvi humorába
A felolvasó is örömmel,átéléssel olvasta ez érződött játékán
Megragadott teljes odafigyeléssel követtem a felolvasó önfeledt előadását
Hallatszott Ő is élvezi a könyvet, olyan kellemesen, jól és harmonikusan olvasott
Egy olyan darabot hallgattam,amit az felolvasó miatt sem lehetett nem szeretni
Az író és a könyv előadója összeforrtak illenek egymáshoz.
Érdemes többet felolvasnia tőle
Ennyit az elismerésről, most jön a várakozásom
Felétől bűnügyi történetet vártam ekkor már, de nemigazán lett arra kanyarítva
Még nem vagyok a könyv végén, nem tudom merre fordul a történet
No ennyit, hogy melyik könyvről van szó írjam ide:
Talpig Jane karaktere
A


Evila írta:


> Vavyan Fable - Szikrázó éjjel


Gratuláció érte

Vavyan Fable-től régen olvastam, a címét már nem tudom, egy "mogorva" becenevű nyomozó volt a szereplője. Izgalmas könyvnek találtam
1990 előtt olvastam ez biztos, mert akkor még olvastam a könyveket


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 18)

nemokap írta:


> (Kicsit kezd idegeimre menni Amerika )


Látod ez itt is megvan, anélkül, hogy ott lennénk!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 18)

tornando írta:


> No azért ne hamarkodjátok el hogy ki a legjobb.


Nemo a vezetéknevemmel csinált szóviccet!
Mindenki ismeri QQCS mester, Angel, Evila és most már Editke2004 nevét is.
És Nemo írása, tényleg nem a rangsor állításról szólt. Egy jó poén!


----------



## teddyted (2014 December 19)

Na, akkor egy komolyabb téma. Mindenki másféle formában, méretben, bitsűrűséggel szokott menteni. Én ráálltam a 96-112 vagy 112-128kbyte joint stereo dologra, részben, mert elég jól hallgatható, részben, mert viszonylag helykimélő. Viszont mostanában gondolkodom rajta, hogy - kivéve, ha zenei betét vagy egyéb effekt van benne - tulajdonképpen mi a fenének mentünk mi sztereoban?

Másfelől meg régi dolog, hogy van, aki készíti az anyagot, az igyekszik a minőséget tartani - főleg ha profi hangmérnök, egy ilyen rágott be és dobta fel a régebbi másutti hangosblogokat, mert lecsupaszították az ő 320kbyte-os művét 96ra, ha emlékeztek. Másfelől vannak a hallgatók, akik élvezhető, de általában nem csúcsminőséget szeretnének, de nem nagy méretben a tár meg a letöltés meg a kezelhetősége miatt. Akkor hun az igazságosság? Meg ez a mono dolog bizgat, tulajdonképp a zenei betéten felül a beszédnél a fene nem sztereozik a füleivel az egy szál mikrofonnal felvett anyagnál...


----------



## Evila (2014 December 20)

teddyted írta:


> ... tulajdonképp a zenei betéten felül a beszédnél a fene nem sztereozik a füleivel az egy szál mikrofonnal felvett anyagnál...



Kivéve, ha olyan szellemes megoldást használ a felolvasó egyed, mint mostanában QQCS-mester, aki a párbeszédeknél kihasználja a sztereó lehetőségeit, s az egyik figura az egyik, a másik pedig a másik fülbe szólal meg, de olyan fifikás módon, hogy pl. a bal oldali fülesben is lehet hallani akkor is, ha a jobb az erőteljesebb, s ez fordítva is igaz.
Nem tudom, érthető-e, amit mondani akarok, a lényeg: emiatt IS ajánlom mindenkinek meghallgatásra felolvasásait.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

teddyted írta:


> . Én ráálltam a 96-112 vagy 112-128kbyte joint stereo dologra, részben, mert elég jól hallgatható, részben, mert viszonylag helykímélő. Viszont mostanában gondolkodom rajta, hogy - kivéve, ha zenei betét vagy egyéb effekt van benne - tulajdonképpen mi a fenének mentünk mi sztereoban?
> Másfelől vannak a hallgatók, akik élvezhető, de általában nem csúcsminőséget szeretnének, de nem nagy méretben a tár meg a letöltés meg a kezelhetősége miatt. Akkor hun az igazságosság? Meg ez a mono dolog bizgat, tulajdonképp a zenei betéten felül a beszédnél a fene nem sztereozik a füleivel az egy szál mikrofonnal felvett anyagnál...


Én felolvasáshoz emberi,beszédhez egyáltalán nem igénylem a sztereót.
A sztereó helyfoglalás és hamisított
Hisz valójában egyetlen mikrofonnal van felvéve.
És Jól élveztem Bodor Tibor felolvasásait mind
_Amit Evila ír az meglep, nem vettem észre, de igaza lehet_
Magyarázatul:
Én azért nem vettem észre mert egyik dugóját használom a fülhallgatónak
Tisztán gyakorlatias okokból: Kényelmesebb és fölhallgató-kímélő az egydugaszos hallgatás
Igen gyakran,* havonta* tönkremegy egy fülhallgató.Ott marad a másik fele, ha nem használom
-------------------
Nos hát ennyit az én oldalamról


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 20)

Én utazás kôzben telefonon szoktam hallgatni a felvételeket. 
Ha monó ( biztos az én fülem rossz) nem hallani rendesen. 
Halk! Én ezért használom a kétcsatornás megoldást.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Én utazás kôzben telefonon szoktam hallgatni a felvételeket.
> Ha monó ( biztos az én fülem rossz) nem hallgatni rendesen.
> Halk! Én ezért használom a kétcsatprnás megoldást.


Ez egyértelműen igaz,mint sok más is


----------



## editke2004 (2014 December 20)

Sziasztok. Én nem szeretem a monót. Gépész indoklása miatt sem. Álsztereo :hamis vagy nem, két fület bedugva nekem bizony nem olyan teljes a hatás. Egy dugasszal, mint tornando hallgatja, meg nem szeretem, mert akkor a környezet zaja hallattszik. Arra meg olyankor nemigen vagyok kíváncsi Majd azért megkérdezem a látássérülteket is, mert ez még nem volt téma..
No meg aztán Evila által említett QQ cs technikát is csak meghallgatom, de alapjába véve jómagam nem priorizálom a fejemen "átcikázó hangokat"persze ettől még lehet jó. Teddyted már értem miért bizgat a monó,neked már nem sok kihívás van a hangoskönyvben,( elérted az elérhetőt)majd keresel magadnak kihívást, feladatot.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

editke2004 írta:


> Egy dugasszal, mint tornando hallgatja, meg nem szeretem, mert akkor a környezet zaja hallattszik. Arra meg olyankor nemigen vagyok kíváncsi


A hallgatási körülményektől függ mint látom
Én megtisztelem magamat is és a műt is (a teljes odafigyeléssel) mindenféle filmet hangoskönyvet
Azzal hogy kizárólag csendes nyugodt környezetben hallgatom/nézem.
Ez hangoskönyvnél éjszaka van akkor nincsen külső zaj


----------



## editke2004 (2014 December 20)

tornando írta:


> Ez hangoskönyvnél éjszaka van akkor nincsen külső zaj


De jó Neked


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

Tudod Editke..
Ez funkció megosztás te élvezed a hangoskönyvkészítést én meg a hallgatását


----------



## editke2004 (2014 December 20)

Én is szeretem hallgatni, de tény, hogy jobb szeretek olvasni. Ami a hallgatózást illeti, a ráfordítható idő és a nem épp csendes környezet miatt is erősen szelektálok. Ha pár órára abban az isteni ajándékban részesülök, hogy csend van, akkor vagyok bajban, mert csak kapkodok hogy mikrofon elé pattanjak, vagy hangoskönyvet hallgassak.Addig jó,míg a szerepek így megoszlanak,akkor van értelme a mi munkánknak, ha van aki meg is hallgatja.
Bár én most kaptam felkérést, ami havi fix x óra,és egyelőre nem tudom elvállalni havi határidőkre, pedig szép s nemes feladat volna. ..
De így kötetlenül néha tudok produkálni valamit míg igény van rá.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

Akármennyire rohangálsz a 24 óra az annyi marad
Bár ha nem tartasz 1 órás ebédidőt
Akkor 25 órát tudsz tölteni
Ez egy 1959 tájéki munkalapon volt
Számon kérték hogy számolhatott el annyit
Hát így lett 25 órás a napja
(Ez nem vicc ez megtörtént anekdota) állítólag. Én saját fülemmel hallottam,tehát hiteles pletyka


----------



## vagotanulo (2014 December 21)

Kedves régi és új barátaim!

*Kívánok mindannyitoknak Boldog Karácsonyt és Eredményekben gazdag Újévet!*

Hanganyagot nem is, de ezt a kis vidám nyári animációs filmet nektek vagdostam össze.
Remélem a "bennetek élő gyermeknek" tetszeni fog...


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 21)

teddyted írta:


> Na, akkor egy komolyabb téma. Mindenki másféle formában, méretben, bitsűrűséggel szokott menteni. Én ráálltam a 96-112 vagy 112-128kbyte joint stereo dologra, részben, mert elég jól hallgatható, részben, mert viszonylag helykimélő. Viszont mostanában gondolkodom rajta, hogy - kivéve, ha zenei betét vagy egyéb effekt van benne - tulajdonképpen mi a fenének mentünk mi sztereoban?


Tök igazad van, a mostani felvételnél én is 96-ra álltam át, mivel azt vettem észre, a könyv felénél sem tartok és több mint egy giga.... 
Csak futólag olvastam a többiek reagálását, de én is csak fél füllel hallgatok hangoskönyvet és többnyire este vagy éjszaka. Fél fülemre meg elég mono is  A zene pedig...hát ha zenét hallgatok nagy néha, azt viszont teljes hangerővel, nem füldugasszal.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

Érdemes figyelni a hangnyomásra decibel (dB) sound pressure level
Egy db fülhallgató által adható hangosság: képes 106 decibeles hangnyomásra
A 100 dB feletti hangnyomás már 15 perc után káros lehet
Összehasonlításul:
Hangos beszéd 70 - 85 dB
Légkalapács 105 dB
Négymotoros repülő 3 m távolságból 120 dB


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 21)

No még valami: Amiről Evila írt QQCS felolvasása kapcsán: Sajnos én is csak azt érzékelem hogy némelyik szereplő hangja halkabb, persze sejtettem az okát. Így jártunk mi félfülűek


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

angel1208 írta:


> No még valami: Amiről Evila írt QQCS felolvasása kapcsán: Sajnos én is csak azt érzékelem hogy némelyik szereplő hangja halkabb, persze sejtettem az okát. Így jártunk mi félfülűek


Ez természetes
Ennek ellenére, maradok, a praktikusság miatt az egynél


----------



## teddyted (2014 December 22)

Szóval... kis félreértés van azért pár helyen szerintem... A Mono egycsatornás felvétel - a sztereo kétcsatornás, ahogy Gépész is mondta. Azonban ez messze nem azt jelenti, hogy csak az egyik füledben szól. Mindkettőben szól az, tessék kipróbálni - csak nem a rendes sztereo szerint variált, eltérő, hanem azonos módon, de észre se veszitek, ha egymikrofonos felolvasásról van szó. Vagyis mindkét fül érintett marad, egyszerűen nem eddigi álsztereo, hanem mono mentés mellett. Ha nem egycsatornás maga a felvétel, hanem a kétcsatornás mikrofonfelvétel monora lesz mentve, mindkét oldal tökéletesen működni fog - amit Gépész jelzett, hogy halkabb a mobilon vagy csak egyik oldal igazán hallható, az a régifajta egycsatorna. Qqucs Mester valószínűleg azzal próbálta a sztereohatást megadni, hogy a két csatornán párbeszéd szerint hol ezt, hol azt az oldalt halkította-erősítette be. Kétségtelenül ügyes megoldás, de a lényegen nem változtat. Evvan.

Érdekes a dolog továbbra is, én gondóxom rajta. Főleg, mert ellestem, hogy tulajdonképp a profi gyári CD-k is éppígy-megoldással léteznek, csak magasabb bitsűrűséggel, ami viszont nekünk sokminden miatt nemigen kell.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 22)

teddyted írta:


> Szóval... kis félreértés van azért pár helyen szerintem... A Mono egycsatornás felvétel - a sztereó kétcsatornás, ahogy Gépész is mondta. Azonban ez messze nem azt jelenti, hogy csak az egyik füledben szól. Mindkettőben szól az, tessék kipróbálni - csak nem a rendes sztereó szerint variált, eltérő, hanem azonos módon, de észre se veszitek, ha egymikrofonos felolvasásról van szó. Vagyis mindkét fül érintett marad, egyszerűen nem eddigi ál-sztereo, hanem Mono mentés mellett. Ha nem egycsatornás maga a felvétel, hanem a kétcsatornás mikrofonfelvétel monóra lesz mentve, mindkét oldal tökéletesen működni fog - amit Gépész jelzett, hogy halkabb a mobilon vagy csak egyik oldal igazán hallható, az a régifajta egycsatorna.


Nem hiszem hogy bármi félreértés lenne A hangtechnikához kicsit értők között
A sztereó mesterséges előállításában
Én azt állítom a itteni sztereók jó része inkább kétcsatornás mint sztereó még ha "joint" is
Mégse nevezem sztereónak, akármilyen eltolásokat is hoz létre akkor is nono algoritmusokkal két csatornásítva
*Én a hangerőt vezettem le*
A két füles hangzása dupla hangforrás tehát dupla hangerő
Ez akkor is igaz ha monót mentettek két-csatornára
Ez akkor is igaz ha ál-sztereót hoznak létre
Ez akkor is igaz ha két mikrofonnal hozták létre az igazi sztereót
A qqcs féle pontos megoldást nem ismerem de valószínűleg úgy van ahogyan te írtad
A dolog az összhangerő hangerő szempontjából mindegy
Hogy ki hogyan kísérletezik ál vagy hamis sztereó megoldással szíve joga
Én mint mondtam sem a hamisított sztereót, sem az ál-sztereót nem igénylem

Nos, akkor most 5 hozzászóló volt

Evila aki megjegyezte érdekes új hatás és fifikásnak nevezte

Editke "*nem priorizálom a fejemen átcikázó hangokat*", de kettős hangerőt igényel és külvilágtól elzárt fület

Tornando aki monót elegendőnek tart emberi beszédhez és nem szeret két dugót

Angel aki egy fülessel hallgat és elegendő a mono,(csendben hallgatja)

Gépész aki dupla hangerőt igényel külső zaj miatt
Nos ebből az látszik két hozzászóló* emeltebb hangerőt* és a* külvilág kizárását *tartja előnynek a két dugasszal
Következik az összeszámlálás:
Megadja a két dugó erősebb hangzását, bedugható a másik fül, a külvilág kizárására
(bár ha külvilágot kell kizárni bármilyen zajcsillapító jó)
eredmény:*bőven elég az a megoldás amit javasolsz teddy*
Még megjegyzés
Evila nem egyértelmű mint szavazat
A hamisított sztereó hatást, konkrétan *egy sem utasította el* 1 érdekes, 3 nem ragaszkodik hozzá


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 22)

Azannya, akinek van ideje..... 
Összefoglalom tornando részletezését: Mindenki azt hallgat amit akar - a kínálatból!


----------



## tornando (2014 December 22)

angel1208 írta:


> Azannya, akinek van ideje.....
> Összefoglalom tornando részletezését: Mindenki azt hallgat amit akar - a kínálatból!


Én nem csak azt láttam benne hanem a teddy kérdésére adott következtetést
Arra hogy miként mentse a hangoskönyvet.
Talán megkapta a választ, van amit komolyan kell venni
Bár alapvetőleg igaz amit itt humorizálsz, azt hallgatunk ami van


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 22)

Miért nem próbálsz te is hangosan olvasni - a modorodhoz képest egész kellemes a hangod  Meghallgatnálak!


----------



## tornando (2014 December 22)

Mert 8 éves koromban elvitte a cica a nyelvemet.Egy háborús akna pedig elvitte a cicát
Utálom a modorosságot ezért ellen modort vezettem be


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 22)

De én hallottalak! (Jó, csak számolni!)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 22)

Sajnos a városi közlekedésnél elengedhetetlen a két fül használata.
Ezt lehet csűrni - csavarni, kis hangerő - dupla hangerő, a város utcáin 
fokozott a zajterhelés. Mindenféle képlet nélkül. Otthon nekem is elég egy füles.
A monó felvétel egy hangerőt oszt kétfelé. A kétcsatornás felvétel két azonos hangerőt ad. A stereo pedig térhatást.
Én nem csinálok táblázatokat, semmi értelme. Lehet valami 100 a táblázatban ha én csak 40 - nek hallom.
Remélem érthető az álláspontom.
Egyébként szerintem Evila "szavazata" éppúgy számít mnt bárki másé. Ő is valahogy hallgat műsort.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 22)

vagotanulo írta:


> Kedves régi és új barátaim!
> 
> *Kívánok mindannyitoknak Boldog Karácsonyt és Eredményekben gazdag Újévet!*


Vágótanuló!
Én azok közé tartozom akik még "aktiv" korodból ismertek.
Sajnálom, hogy nem vagy többször jelen itt.
Kívánok neked boldog karácsonyt és újévet!


----------



## Evila (2014 December 22)

Kedves Gépész!

Nekem eszembe sem jutott "szavazni", egyszerűen elmondtam, hogy milyen új tapasztalatom van a felolvasásokkal kapcsolatban. Ez a módszer két füllel élvezhető igazán, de eggyel sem élvezhetetlen 
Amúgy én kétfüles vagyok, s jobbára a városban járkálva, vagy otthon fűzögetve hallgatok hangoskönyvet, telefonról. Mivel két füllel, ha a környezetem a figyelmemre tart igényt, akkor némítok, szerencsére ezt egy gombnyomással megtehetem. 
Én egyenlőre még nem tartok ott, mint nagybecsű társaim, az én anyagaim rövidkék, s így nem is nagy terjedelműek, ezért nem is gondoltam rá, hogy változtassak a felvételem módozatán. 

Kedves Tornádó, elismerő szavaidat köszönöm, megörvendeztettél vele


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 22)

Evila kedves!


tornando írta:


> Evila nem egyértelmű mint szavaztat


Én erre reagáltam!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 December 23)

Minden Kedves Hangoskönyvelőnek kívánok 
Csendes, Békés Karácsonyi ünnepet!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 December 23)

Evilának, Gépésznek, Teddynek és mindenkinek aki emlékszik még Lenevdulára, idemásolom nektek a levelének azt a részét amit nektek üzen:

Kivanok nektek boldog Karacsonyt, legyetek vidamak, es szeressetek mindenkit ugy ahogy en megszerettelek titeket. 
Nagyon hianyoztok! Szinte nincs olyan nap, hogy ne hallgatnam meg valamelyikotok felolvasasat, jo hallani a hangotokat, olyan mintha ott elnek en is abban a szepseges vilagban. 
Kuldok nektek egy csodalatos idezetet, es a legszebb verset amit valaha is olvastam. 
Lehet hogy semmi koze az Unnepetekhez, a Karacsonyhoz, nekem megis olyan mintha koze lenne hozza. Fogadjatok tolem szeretettel! Olelek mindenkit aki megertett es ismeretlenul is jo volt hozzam!
Clara


----------



## tornando (2014 December 23)

Evila írta:


> Én egyenlőre még nem tartok ott, mint nagybecsű társaim, az én anyagaim rövidkék, s így nem is nagy terjedelműek, ezért nem is gondoltam rá, hogy változtassak a felvételem módozatán.
> 
> Kedves Tornádó, elismerő szavaidat köszönöm, megörvendeztettél vele


Nem volt az a Taxis már annyira rövid
2 óra 46 perc
A felvétel módján felesleges változtatnod129kb/s zajmentes 2 csatornás mono
A dicséretre annyit: Sok mindent rám lehet fogni
De azt nem, hogy valaha is udvariasságból dicsérnék
Az arányos szerepjáték miatt fogott meg


----------



## tornando (2014 December 23)

Beka Holtnak és mindenkinek, egy egyszerű alig díszített, karácsonyi képpel kívánok
Békés *csendes* ünnepeket
Újév első ebédjére pedig* a szegények hitét a lencsét*





vagy:
http://www.kre.hu/portal/images/karacsonyi_udvozlet_kep.JPG


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 23)

Kedves Beka Holt! 
Köszönöm Lenevdula üzenetének tolmácsolását. 
Bátran mondhatom nem lehet elfeledni Ôt, Ôket, 
már a velük történt atrocitás miatt sem. 
Minden jót kívánok neki és családjának.


----------



## Evila (2014 December 23)

Csatlakozom Dr. Gépészhez, minden jót kívánva nekik.


----------



## teddyted (2014 December 23)

Beka, ha tartod Velük a kapcsolatot, Békés, szeretetteljes Ünnepet kívánunk. Szeretettel gondolunk Rájuk - mint ahogy Anyus emléke is velünk van.


----------



## teddyted (2014 December 23)

Tornadonak köszönöm az összefoglalást - jól láttad, mire gondoltam, ám természetesen mindenkinek más szokásai vannak. Én csak elgondolkodtam a dolgon, késöbb meglátom, mi légyen.

Evilának pedig köszönet a Fable anyagért. Fable-t nagyon nehéz felmondani (jól). Én is régóta gondolkodom már rajta, őszintén megvallom, még nem mertem nekimenni, nem éreztem elég jónak magam hozzá. A meglévő pár hivatalos felolvasás saját véleményem szerint rettenet - Evila anyaga viszont élvezetes és tetszett.

_*Minden kedves Kollégának kívánok*_
_*békés, nagyon szép Ünnepeket *_
_*és sikeres, örömteli Újesztendőt!*_


----------



## nemokap (2014 December 24)




----------



## 58laca (2014 December 24)

Minden kedves hangoskönyv rajongónak, Békés szeretett karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok. 58laca


----------



## zizix (2014 December 24)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a munkáját, amivel oly sok örömet szereztek nekünk. Áldott, békés karácsonyi ünnepet kívánok!

Segítséget kérnék, mióta a data megújult sem a simán letöltött sem letöltésvezérlővel megkíséreltet nem tudja kezelni. Sima letöltést még leszedi, viszont nem nyitja meg, letöltésvezérlővel hibás, lejárt plugint jelez. Megoldást valaki?


----------



## zsnbm (2014 December 24)

Mindenkinek boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 24)

Talán kérd vissza a régit! Felajánlja!
Csináltam egy próbát, a régivel sikerült!
kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## ametiszt99 (2014 December 24)

Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kivánok minden kedves fórumtársnak.


----------



## zizix (2014 December 24)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Talán kérd vissza a régit! Felajánlja!
> Csináltam egy próbát, a régivel sikerült!
> kellemes ünnepeket!


Köszönöm a gyors reagálást! Megkísérlem s beszámolok az eredményről.


----------



## Evila (2014 December 24)

_Egy kis "árukapcsolással" - az általam fűzött karácsonyfadíszek képével:_





Teddytednek pedig köszönöm elismerő szavait, nagyon jól estek ​


----------



## Evila (2014 December 24)

​


----------



## magdolna 58 (2014 December 24)

nemokap írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1293800


Hálás szívvel köszönöm a sok-sok feltöltött hanganyagot. Áldott, boldog ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## magdolna 58 (2014 December 24)

Mindenkinek köszönöm a sok-sok értékes hangoskönyvet, melyet megosztott. Békés, áldott ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 December 25)

Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## rodeoclown (2014 December 25)

Köszönet a sok-sok szép könyvért és mindenkinek boldog karácsonyt kivánok!


----------



## sasok (2014 December 26)

köszönöm azok munkáját akik azért dolgoztak hogy mi szórakozúnk .


----------



## QQCS842 (2014 December 26)

teddyted írta:


> Szóval... kis félreértés van azért pár helyen szerintem... A Mono egycsatornás felvétel - a sztereo kétcsatornás, ahogy Gépész is mondta. Azonban ez messze nem azt jelenti, hogy csak az egyik füledben szól. Mindkettőben szól az, tessék kipróbálni - csak nem a rendes sztereo szerint variált, eltérő, hanem azonos módon, de észre se veszitek, ha egymikrofonos felolvasásról van szó. Vagyis mindkét fül érintett marad, egyszerűen nem eddigi álsztereo, hanem mono mentés mellett. Ha nem egycsatornás maga a felvétel, hanem a kétcsatornás mikrofonfelvétel monora lesz mentve, mindkét oldal tökéletesen működni fog - amit Gépész jelzett, hogy halkabb a mobilon vagy csak egyik oldal igazán hallható, az a régifajta egycsatorna. Qqucs Mester valószínűleg azzal próbálta a sztereohatást megadni, hogy a két csatornán párbeszéd szerint hol ezt, hol azt az oldalt halkította-erősítette be. Kétségtelenül ügyes megoldás, de a lényegen nem változtat. Evvan.
> 
> Érdekes a dolog továbbra is, én gondóxom rajta. Főleg, mert ellestem, hogy tulajdonképp a profi gyári CD-k is éppígy-megoldással léteznek, csak magasabb bitsűrűséggel, ami viszont nekünk sokminden miatt nemigen kell.



Üdv mindenkinek!

Nálam a sztereó valódi sztereó, két mikrofonnal van felvéve!
Itt a halkulás természetes, mert nem egy kupacban van a két mikrofon, és van benne fáziseltérés is, amíg a hang megteszi a két mikrofon közötti utat. Emiatt is kellett felemelni a bitrátát 96-ról 128-ra, mert így a monósítás után is megmarad a hangminőség. Így az "egyfülűek" nyugodtan monósíthatják, amennyiben a lejátszójukon ez a lehetőség adott, és így nem lesz eltérés a bal és a jobb oldal között.

Miután a karácsony már majdnem elmúlt, ezért miden Kedves Hallgatónak és "Hangoskodónak"
Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!

Ui: Remélem, hogy január 1-re elkészülök a "Frei Tamás: 2015" című könyvvel.


----------



## ganabor (2014 December 26)

Evila írta:


> _Egy kis "árukapcsolással" - az általam fűzött karácsonyfadíszek képével:_
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1293946
> 
> Teddytednek pedig köszönöm elismerő szavait, nagyon jól estek ​


Szépek!



Evila írta:


> Jól néz ki.
> _Egy kis "árukapcsolással" - az általam fűzött karácsonyfadíszek képével:_
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1293946
> ...


----------



## Evila (2014 December 27)

Köszönöm


----------



## tornando (2014 December 27)

> Nálam a sztereó valódi sztereó, két mikrofonnal van felvéve!
> Itt a halkulás természetes, mert nem egy kupacban van a két mikrofon, és van benne fáziseltérés is, amíg a hang megteszi a két mikrofon közötti utat. Emiatt is kellett felemelni a bitrátát 96-ról 128-ra, mert így a monósítás után is megmarad a hangminőség. Így az "egyfülűek" nyugodtan monósíthatják, amennyiben a lejátszójukon ez a lehetőség adott, és így nem lesz eltérés a bal és a jobb oldal között.


Mindég kiéreztem könyveidből hogy értesz a hangtechnikához.A hangszerkesztéshez
A leírásod a sztereóról is jó
Egyedül azt nem értem hogy miért indokolod a bitráta felemelését a *fáziseltéréssel*
A bitráta a mintavételi gyakorisággal a pontosságot növeli
Talán azt gondolod a sztereó hatás elveszne kisebb bitrátával?
Nem tudom De pontosabb az biztos
Na mindegy nem kell mindent értenem ilyen mélységig


----------



## tornando (2014 December 27)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Az ünnepekre mindenkinek!!!!!!


Ezt te csináltad?Nem rossz


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 27)

Én vágtam össze a zenét és a képet.
Egyébként Jib-Jab program.
Azóta szereztem jobb vágó programot.
Ezt már nem lehetett kicserélni.


----------



## tornando (2014 December 27)

Hát én azt mérem fel belőle:

Időt,energiát fordítottál rá
Más terület mint amit eddig csináltál
Ezek már következtetésre adnak lehetőséget


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2014 December 27)

ilyen filmvágást keveset csinálok a tisztelt nagyérdeműnek.
a családnak szoktam. arra elég volt az a program ami volt.
az ominózus filmhez már kevésnek bizonyult ( kép, hang elcsúszás )
azóta kaptam jobb progit. legközelebb már azzal készül.
sokkal sokkal jobb hatással.


----------



## editke2004 (2014 December 31)

*Nagyon boldog új évet és sok hangoskönyvre fordított időt kívánok a "Hangoskönyvelők" tagjainak. *
_*(No és persze a CH -ért munkájukat adó személyeknek )*_
_*Mindenkinek, aki felolvasott, felolvas és mindenkinek aki megtisztel minket a hallgatással, építő kritikákkal, elemzéssel.*_
_

 _​


----------



## ametiszt99 (2014 December 31)

Minden hangoskönyvelőnek Boldog Újévet és sok-sok remek hangoskönyvet kívánok.


----------



## angel1208 (2014 December 31)

Hiszek benne, hogy úgy fogom szemlélni ezt az új évet, mintha a következő 365 nap most peregne le először a szemem előtt - meglepetéssel és csodával fogom nézni a körülöttem lévőket, örömmel fedezve fel, hogy mellettem vannak, s megosztozunk a szeretet nevű valamin, amiről ugyan sokat beszélünk, de kevésbé értjük.
_/Paulo Coelho/_


----------



## sasok (2014 December 31)

QQCS842 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!
> 
> Nálam a sztereó valódi sztereó, két mikrofonnal van felvéve!
> Itt a halkulás természetes, mert nem egy kupacban van a két mikrofon, és van benne fáziseltérés is, amíg a hang megteszi a két mikrofon közötti utat. Emiatt is kellett felemelni a bitrátát 96-ról 128-ra, mert így a monósítás után is megmarad a hangminőség. Így az "egyfülűek" nyugodtan monósíthatják, amennyiben a lejátszójukon ez a lehetőség adott, és így nem lesz eltérés a bal és a jobb oldal között.
> ...


K öszönöm!!!!BUÉK MINDENKINEK!!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2014 December 31)

http://canadahun.com/temak/2014-2015-szilveszter-ejjelen.54688/#post-4481371


----------



## Evila (2014 December 31)

Minden fórumlakónak - hang-adóknak és hallgatóknak -, boldog új évet, erőt, egészséget kívánok! 



​


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 1)

BUÉK mindenkinek
Egyetek sok lencsét!
Kipróbáltam, hatására sem szebb sem gazdadabb nem lettem ( még ),
De éhes sem vagyok. ( már ). 
Ez biztos!!!


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 1)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> BUÉK mindenkinek
> Egyetek sok lencsét!
> Kipróbáltam, hatására sem szebb sem gazdadabb nem lettem ( még ),
> De éhes sem vagyok. ( már ).
> Ez biztos!!!


Mert nem tiéd a szegények hite(babonája)
Én délben eszem, szebb lesz tőle a szakállam
A tiéd is az lett csak nem figyeltél rá


----------



## Evila (2015 Január 1)

Uraim, köszönöm Önöknek az év első "CH-s" mosolyát! 
Én is vettem lencsét, szándékomban is állt megenni, de most zavarba jöttem, ha a szakáll minőségére, szépségére hat. Már kezdek igencsak éhes lenni, amíg a lencse elkészül, tuti, hogy nem nő meg. Most mit tegyek?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 1)

Erről eszembe jutott egy vicc:
Uram ön hogy kerül ide? A mi munkatársaink mind szakálasak.
A férfi letolja a nadrádját: titkos munkatárs vagyok.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 1)

Evila írta:


> Uraim, köszönöm Önöknek az év első "CH-s" mosolyát!
> Én is vettem lencsét, szándékomban is állt megenni, de most zavarba jöttem, ha a szakáll minőségére, szépségére hat. Már kezdek igencsak éhes lenni, amíg a lencse elkészül, tuti, hogy nem nő meg. Most mit tegyek?








Akkor a hajad lesz selymesebb jobban mint a Schaumától


----------



## Evila (2015 Január 1)

Remek, s mivel amúgy sem Schaumát használok, ezentúl a lencsét vetem be hajszépítési kelléknek.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 1)

Juj de kipihentek vagytok


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 1)

Nálam Gyönyörű másnapos idő van!


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 1)

editke2004 írta:


> Juj de kipihentek vagytok


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 1)

Remek hangulatban kezdődik az új év!  Evila, majd azért mesélj! Részemről tartózkodom a lencsétől


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 1)

Nem akarsz még szebb lenni?
És titkos munkatárs?


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 1)

Na ne hülyéskedj, még ettől is szebb???? 
Ezen már a lencse nemigen segítene


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 1)

viszont ápol, ha főzés után, fáradtan, leülsz az asztalhoz
és megnyugodva konstatálod, hogy van még némi időd
mielőtt a kanál megáll a levesben!


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Január 2)

Mindenkinek hallgatnivalókban gazdag, boldog új évet!


----------



## Evila (2015 Január 2)

Kedves Angel!
Az tuti, hogy az éhség csillapítására alkalmas élelem, ebben Gépésznek tökéletesen igaza van. Hogy majd tele lesz-e pénzecskével a pénztárcám, a jövő dönti majd el. Én mindenesetre szurkolok az évszázados babonának


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 3)

Reggel meghallgattam a BUÉK 2015 rádiókabarét.
Hát .........., jobbat, sokkal jobbat vártam.
Percek teltek el, és még csak mosolyogni sem tudtam.
A két "öreg", Badár Sándor és Fábry Sándor valamint
a Bagi, Nacsa páros, a két műsorvezető egymást cikizése tetszett.
Na de ez a 3 órás műsor kb negyede! A többi erőltetett volt.
Nem is tudom elhinni, hogy nem alákevert nevetést hallottam.
Vagy nekem magas vagy alacsony a humorszintem? 
Szeretek jókat röhögni. Ezalatt a 3 óra alatt keveset sikerült.
Pedig annyi jó humoristánk van!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 3)

Néztél volna inkább TV-t  Ha jól emlékszem valamin nevettem egyszer-kétszer, de azt már nem tudom min.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 3)

na ugye! egyszer kétszer nekem is sikerült.
már a "kabarén".
szilveszter éjszaka jól éreztem magam!
ma reggel meg nem volt a közelben tv.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 3)

Szilveszter éjszaka véletlenül belehallgattál volna, tuti jókat röhögsz! Állapot (hangulat) kérdése.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 3)

Ó! Én buta!
Persze, alkohol hatására minden más.
Még a másnap is!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 3)

Főleg az!


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 3)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Pedig annyi jó humoristánk van!


Volt, csak volt
A politikai kabaré ideje nincs itt.
Mint mondják összekacsintás kellett hozzá
A stand up sem tud újat mutatni.A KÁP jó volt meg Bödőcs de megszokjuk,cikizésből áll ki
Kiöregedtek kikoptak témában a Gálvölgyi félék is. Hofi nincs.Helyzet sincs!
Igazi jó, Orbán parodizálás sincs*.A szöveget jól megírták, de nem humorosra hanem találóra*
Hang-parodista meg azért sincs mert nincsenek olyan közismert személyiségek akiket parodizálni érdemes


----------



## teddyted (2015 Január 3)

Hát, mi egész Szilveszter este kártyáztunk és közben jókat beszélgettünk. Vagy húsz éve nem játszottam, határozottan jól esett a dolog... Ment a háttérben a TV, de alapzajnak, fel se tűnt, csak az, hogy jé, éjfél, robbantani kellene a pözsgőt...

No, ha valaki kedveli a klasszikusan szép komolyzenét ÉS a jó humort mellé-bele-közben, akkor tessék, hatalmas kedvencem. Ha jól emlékszem, a Los Angeles Szimfonikusokkal van (közben meg rájöttem, hogy denemis, mert a NewYork Szimfonikusok, na), Zubin Meta zenekarával, amit majdnem két órára elorzott egy humorista, épp karmesterként. Hihetetlen, mit művel össze, hihetetlen, hogy a zenekar mennyire jó és milyen partner hozzá, a közönség pazar estét kapott, közben pedig csodálatos zenék szólnak, pedig végig lehet vigyorogni az egészet. Érdemes megnézni, nagyon jó esti kikapcsolódás az aktuális tinglitangli film helyett is. Bár a dolog angolul van, az sem zavaró, mert szinte minden nyelvismeret nélkül is élvezhető. ( A magyar TV is leadta valamikor feliratosan, ha valaki esetleg bányász-tipus)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 3)

Köszi Teddy!
Jobb volt mint a rádiókabaré! A fúvósok előtt le a kalappal!
én biztos nem tudtam volna fújni a röhögéstől


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Január 3)

teddyted írta:


> ( A magyar TV is leadta valamikor feliratosan, ha valaki esetleg bányász-tipus)



Teddy Drága, íme felirattal  Zubin Mehta valóban szenzációs!
Danny Kaye pedig olyan mint egy igazi karmester, élvezetes produkció!


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Január 4)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Reggel meghallgattam a BUÉK 2015 rádiókabarét.
> Hát .........., jobbat, sokkal jobbat vártam.
> Percek teltek el, és még csak mosolyogni sem tudtam.
> A két "öreg", Badár Sándor és Fábry Sándor valamint
> ...



Hova tűnt Hadházi?


----------



## QQCS842 (2015 Január 4)

Hátha valakit érdekel!

Ez történt 2014 második felében a *MAGYAR HÍRLAP* szerint
http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-vegyes-szakácskönyv-magazinok-stb-ii.53634/page-69#post-4487004

Ez történt 2014 második felében a *NÉPSZAVA* szerint
http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-vegyes-szakácskönyv-magazinok-stb-ii.53634/page-69#post-4487009

Ez történt 2014 második felében a *NÉPSZABADSÁG* szerint
http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-vegyes-szakácskönyv-magazinok-stb-ii.53634/page-69#post-4487014

*Jó böngészést kívánok!*


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 5)

Láttam van ott lejjebb UFÓ magazin is.... ha értitek mire célzok ezzel


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 8)

Köszönet kukucsnak!
Egy még színvonalasabban megalkotott hangoskönyvéért
A Frei Tamás 2015 a magyar elit háborúja hangoskönyvre viteléért
Teljesen kiforrott hangos-könyv könyvkészítés


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Január 9)

teddyted írásához kapcsolódva egy személyes tapasztalat:az első hangoskönyvet valami reklám kapcsán kaptam, ami csak részleteket tartalmazott különböző művekből, de rögtön tudtam, hogy ennek lenne helye az életemben. A vásárlás, mint lehetőség azonnal kizáródott. A következő elérhetőség (ingyenesen) a könyvtárban volt. Az ottani lehetőségeknek hamar a végére értem. Sokszori érdeklődés után, hogy érkezett-e újabb hk. az egyik könyvtáros megelégelte a dolgot és azt mondta, hogy nem, és a közeljövőben nem is fog, mert nincs is igény rá. Mint kiderült, rajtam kívül csak egy idős néni van, aki néha kölcsönöz ezekből. Ez a réteg, - jelen példában mi ketten- nem jelent nagy elvonást bármely kiadótól is. (Szerintem az a néni sem tudna érte fizetni.)
Az irodalom terjesztése nem egyszerű feladat a fiatalok körében. Nagyon nagy számban vannak azok, akik úgy nőnek fel, hogy könyv nem is kerül a kezükbe. A hk-kel talán egy kis részét ki lehetnek közülük szakítani, mert ha el nem is hajlandó olvasni, de talán az úgyis mindig nála lévő valamilyen kütyüjéről esetleg meghallgatja. Ha egy hk csak egy rövid időre is elvonná őket a tv-ből ömlő szellemi-szennytől és nem nőnének fel úgy, mint egy mindenre bégető birka, már az önmagában óriási "haszon" lenne, igaz nem közvetlenül a kiadóknak. És akkor még nem is említettem a diszlexiásokat, akiknek szintén nagyon fontos lenne a hallgatható irodalom. (Nem mindenki tud megbarátkozni a gépi felolvasással.) Az, hogy vannak olyan emberek, akik hajlandóak nekünk "hallgatóknak" felolvasni, inkább támogatandó misszió kellene hogy legyen, mintsem írtandó gaztett.


----------



## Lalage (2015 Január 9)

Kedves Teddy, 70 éve, 1945-ben már nem volt olyan avítt a magyar nyelv, mint a példádban. tény, hogy a "profik" kevés teret hagynak az amatőr felolvasóknak, a kiadók is olyan műveket adnak ki szívesebben, amelyek után már nem kell jogdíjat fizetni. elvileg erre volt kitalálva - és többé-kevésbé működött is - a zenei kiadványokhoz hasonlóan az "üres kazetta" díj, amit a szerző kapott a hordozó gyártójától, az artisjus elosztási javaslata alapján. (ez ma már nem az artisjus kezében van, ill, gyakorlatilag megszűnt), és nemcsak emiatt egyre nehezebb szellemi alkotómunkából megélni. tehát a jelen helyzet nemcsak a kispénzű fogyasztóknak rossz - ha ez így megy tovább, hamarosan nem lesz mit felolvasni, minden írónak (is) vmi kereső foglalkozás után kell nézni. :-( 



teddyted írta:


> *A Kormányostól kapok a fejemre, de ez fontos téma - köszönöm a remélt megértését. Elnézést kérek az OFF miatt, kérem, ha valakinek bármi hozzáfűzni valója lenne, azt itt tegye meg: Hangoskönyvelők Topik. http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyvelők.33964/page-42*
> 
> 
> *Igen tisztelt Jogban Érdemes, Tanult Kollégák !*
> ...


----------



## teddyted (2015 Január 9)

Lalage írta:


> Kedves Teddy, 70 éve, 1945-ben már nem volt olyan avítt a magyar nyelv, mint a példádban. tény, hogy a "profik" kevés teret hagynak az amatőr felolvasóknak, a kiadók is olyan műveket adnak ki szívesebben, amelyek után már nem kell jogdíjat fizetni. elvileg erre volt kitalálva - és többé-kevésbé működött is - a zenei kiadványokhoz hasonlóan az "üres kazetta" díj, amit a szerző kapott a hordozó gyártójától, az artisjus elosztási javaslata alapján. (ez ma már nem az artisjus kezében van, ill, gyakorlatilag megszűnt), és nemcsak emiatt egyre nehezebb szellemi alkotómunkából megélni. tehát a jelen helyzet nemcsak a kispénzű fogyasztóknak rossz - ha ez így megy tovább, hamarosan nem lesz mit felolvasni, minden írónak (is) vmi kereső foglalkozás után kell nézni. :-(


 
Kedves Lalage,

csak röviden válaszolok itt - a Hangoskönyvelőben szívesen hosszabban is. A hazai szerzőknél az 1945 megáll /bár 44, mert halál utáni év januártól szabad /. Viszont fordításoknál a fordító jogai miatt nem, így rengeteg műnek hiába van szerzője halott régesrég, a fordítás nem felolvasható a fordító miatt, csak az, ahol már a fordító is 70 éve elhunyt. Emiatt nagyon avittas 1890, 1910 körüli fordítások érhetőek csak el. Másfelől ki van ez találva, mert még a 70 éven is tolnak, ha közvetlen jogöröklés történt, akkor azután végképp a bő 100 éves fordításokat lehetne olvasni.

Alapvetően nem lenne baj, hogy a (gyakran csak mondott) profik elviszik a jogdíjmenteseket is, mert legfeljebb leduplázzuk, ebbe nem szólhatnak. Ám valakinek az unokája is a nagypapa örökségéből akar meglenni hozzáállású jogátszármazást már sokallom. Másfelől a piacot már megjárt /30-60éves/, a szerzőnek pénzét tisztességgel behozott porosabb - de nem avittas anyagokat szeretnénk csak elkérni.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 9)

Az a fránya jogdíj!
Az az oka mindennek. 
Én valahol megértem a dolgot, hiszen ha itt elnézik, akkor más is mondhatja, hogy ha ők
nem, akkor én sem. Talán az lenne a megoldás, hogy a kultúr minisztérium némi pénzzel támogatná a hangoskönyv gyártást. Ill. nem is a gyártást hanem a szerzőknek adna némi anyagi juttatást. Mondjuk átalány díjat. 
Hogy miként oszlana meg a szerzők között ez még kidolgozásra vár.
Véleményem szerint valahogy így lehetne "hivatalossá" tenni a "kalózkodást".
Sikerült betévednem az ncore oldalra. Megtekintettem a hangoskönyvek részleget
és örömmel láttam, fejlődik a hk népszerűsége! Sokan töltik le az oda feltöltött könyveket. De az zárt világ!
Tulajdonképen ez is!
Ide azért nagyságrendekkel könnyebb bejutni. És ahogy nézem a nick neveket rengeteg új hallgató jött.
És nagyon jó érzés. Gondolom nem csak nekem, hanem mindenkinek aki akár a saját hangjával, akár a hangtárából feltöltött anyagokkal, akár csak éppen ide jár hallgatódzni
( ahogy QQCS mester írja )


----------



## analema (2015 Január 9)

Én magam jóval több, mint 15+ éve jelen vagyok és küzdök a szerzői jogvédelem kérdéseit érintő témákban. Ott voltam, amikor az első hazai fájlmegosztó oldalak és alkalmazások elindultak, és ott voltam az üzemeltetők között. Különböző oldalakon és sajtóban sok cikk jelent meg általam. Sajnos a sok tapasztalat azt mondatja velem, hogy ez egy szélmalomharc  A könyv, film, zene világa 20-25-sok éve nem érti meg, hogy a világ jelentősen megváltozott, méghozzá úgy, ahogyan nagyon régen meg kellett volna változnia. Az internet erre csak rátett egy lapáttal. Másképpen fogyasztunk és erre az alkotói világ vezérlő oldalának rá kellene ismernie.
Sok pénzt hagyok könyvesboltban, moziban, színházban és olyan helyeken, ahol nekem tetsző zenéket játszanak a klasszikustól kezdve a jazzen át a kortárs előadókig. De azt is tudom, hogy nem mindenkinek van lehetősége arra, hogy ezt megtegye. Márpedig a "zene mindenkié". Tudom, hogy nagyon sokan semmilyen veszteséget nem jelentenek a kiadóknak, mert ha ténylegesen fizetniük kellene, akkor erre egyáltalán nem volna lehetőségük, akkor sem, ha nagyon akarnának  Nekik miért ne járna a kultúra? Olyan, mintha az ételünkből úgy kellene valakinek adni, hogy a tányérunkban az elvett falatok duplája jelenik meg. Miért nem ismeri fel a kiadó ennek a lehetőségnek a reklámértékét?
Lehet, hogy ma fiatalként nincs lehetőségem megvenni egy könyvet. De ha ingyen megkapom valahogy, akkor egy életre megjegyzem a kiadó nevét. Majd amikor 20 év múlva tehetős egyénként belépek a könyvesboltba, be fog ugrani, hogy kinek tartozom egy szívességgel...és még sorolhatnám. Akinek lehetősége van úgyis áldoz erre, akinek meg nincs az mindig potenciális vevő marad. És ha mégsem az? Akkor hol itt a veszteség?

Mi lenne a megoldása hangoskönyv esetében? Az válasz nagyon egyszerű. Amíg valaki nem sérti mások anyagi érdekeit és saját magának ebből nem hogy előnye, hanem "vesztesége" származik, addig nem bántjuk. Ha megpróbálja pénzé tenni, akkor majd újragondoljuk, de addig örülünk, hogy ingyen reklámot csinál...

Tehát köszönet minden önkéntes hangoskönyvelőnek  (A kiadók meg reméljük megértik egyszer)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 10)

Amikor néhány hónappal ezelőtt itt a Ch - n kirobbant egy jogsértési ügy ( e-book néven ) akkor is ugyan ezek az érvek jöttek elő. Sajnos ott sem jutott megoldáshoz a dolog, hacsak azt nem veszem annak, hogy egy még zártabb topicba kerültek a könyvek. Mind az írott, mind a hangos. Nem akarok nagy szavakat használni, de nincs fogadókészség a pénzhatalom részéről a legcsekélyebb
kilógás alól sem.
Sajnos ez van.
Annó, Soros György, ő tudja miért, pénzelte a hangoskönyveket. 
Ma már kiszállt belőle.
Ő tudja miért.
Közben el kellett mennem ezért elvesztettem a fonalat. 
Ha meglesz folytatom! 
Vagy nem, ha nincs reakció.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 10)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Amikor néhány hónappal ezelőtt itt a Ch - n
> *Közben el kellett mennem ezért elvesztettem a fonalat.
> Ha meglesz folytatom!*


Gépésznek:MERINO


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 10)

Az enyém kék volt!


----------



## Lalage (2015 Január 10)

itt inkább olyan, mint egy bennfentes, zártkörű klubban, és hát, bizony, a hangnem már akkor elítélő, amikor még be sem tette a lábát az ember :-( nem nagy munka, inkább elszánás kérdése :-(
ja, és igen, egy más fórumon kezdeményezett - és ott még mindig kint lévő - írásra reagáltam.





Evila írta:


> Kedves dr. Gépész!
> 
> Az ötlet remek, csakhogy ehhez el kéne jönni, hatalmas munkával klikkelni egyet, ami ugye sokak számára megerőltető, egyszerűbb ott és akkor "megosztani".


----------



## Lalage (2015 Január 10)

Igen, kedves Gépész, pont ezt próbáltam elmondani, h amíg működött - valahogy - az üres kazetta-díj, tehát amíg a gyártók visszaforgattak egy kis pénzt, abban a formában, hogy abból a szerzőnek is jutott, valahogy működött a dolog, de manapság mindenkinek nehezebb :-( nem akarok túl sokat okoskodni itt, ahol magam is az ingyenes fel- és letöltések hasznát élvezem, csak arra akartam felhívni a figyelmet, hogy az alkotók is a piacról élnek. Nem vagyok jogász, nem tudom, milyen védettség illeti meg azt a művet, ami már megjelent, de szívem szerint a terjesztőktől "szednék be" némi pénzt a szerzők javadalmazására, hiszen az ő hasznuk pill. a legnagyobb ebben a bizniszben :-( - nagyobb a kiadókénál és naná, a szerzőkénél.


----------



## teddyted (2015 Január 10)

Lalage írta:


> ........ csak arra akartam felhívni a figyelmet, hogy az alkotók is a piacról élnek. Nem vagyok jogász, nem tudom, milyen védettség illeti meg azt a művet, ami már megjelent, de szívem szerint a terjesztőktől "szednék be" némi pénzt a szerzők javadalmazására, hiszen az ő hasznuk pill. a legnagyobb ebben a bizniszben :-( - nagyobb a kiadókénál és naná, a szerzőkénél.


 
Igazad van, Lalage. A terjesztési láncok fölözik a piacot - ám ha valaki nem veszi igénybe, nincs előtérben. És ha valaki ebben a hatalmas, percenként változó dömpingben akár csak a második vonalra szorul hátra, menthetetlenül elsüllyed és elfelejtődik. Túl nagy a kínálat, túl sok minden ömlik az emberekre. Épp ezért (is) feszegetem én ezeknek a - nem is másod, inkább harmad-negyed vonalba csúszott, ám attól még néha igencsak értékes műveknek az elérhetőségét...

A magyar nyelv egyébként a világ egyik, ha nem legszebb, legérzékenyebb és kifejezőbb nyelve. Csak épp alig maréknyian beszéljük-ismerjük. Nagyon nagy kár érte. Mikor Arany János megírta a magyar nyelv talán legszebb költeményét, a Toldit, egy angol nyelvészprofesszor eljött egy éves ösztöndíjjal Magyarországra. Szinte perfekt megtanult magyarul. Megpróbálta átültetni angolra - de lehetetlen. Mikor búcsúbeszédét tartotta, sírva olyasmit mondott: a magyar nyelv csodálatos. A Toldi vetekedik az emberiség legnagyobb eposzaival, műveivel, Homérosszal, a Gilgamessel - de mindörökké a magyarok csodája fog maradni. Egyetlen sorát oldalakon át lehetne csak elmagyarázni, pontosan mi mit is jelent, mit ért, mit érez ez alatt egxy magyar - ez lehetetlen feladat.

Sokminden persze hellyel-közzel átültethető idegen nyelvre, de a magyar piac önmagában piciny, a magyar szerzőknek, alkotóknak majdnem a csoda kell hozzá, hogy külpiacon felfigyeljenek bármely, megoly kiváló munkáikra is. Marad tehát, hogy ezen a piciny piacon éljenek meg. Ehhez segítség kellene, a helyett, ami itt folyik. Mi pénzt nem tudunk adni, elvenni meg végképp nem akarunk tőlük. Amit esetleg adhatunk, az a piciny ismertség, kiemelés a szürke halomból - nekik is, a műveknek is. Persze, ez is szubjektív, meg sok egyéb - de a csepp is víz a tengerben...


----------



## Lalage (2015 Január 10)

minden szavaddal egyetértek, és reménykedem, hogy jönnek még jobb idők... egyébként nekem pont itt, ezen oldalakon akadt meg a szemem egy pár izgalmas dolgon, amik talán már nem jogdíjasok, és értékesek. ezek többnyire naplók, visszaemlékezések, de úgy érzékeltem, te is megtaláltad - a Gárdonyikra gondolok - azokat a műveket, amiket kevesen ismertünk, és fontosak. 
Nagyjából ugyanez megy egyébként a zenei piacon, a magyar szerzők egy polcra kerültek a világsztárokkal, akik mögött komoly erők sorakoznak, és így kéne állniuk velük a versenyt... :-(


----------



## teddyted (2015 Január 10)

Tudom én, hogy ez a szélmalomharcnál is gyengébb dolog - de ha nem előre igyekszünk, akkor óhatatlan visszafelé sodródunk... Igen, sok anyagot igyekeztem én is felhozni a mélyből, Gárdonyi, a Nyugatosok, Mikszáth, Rákosi Viktor, Tersánszky, Vay Sándor... sorolhatnám őket hosszasan. Épp Móricznak volt egy rövid esszéje cca 100 éve, igen hasonló témával: A magyar szépliteratúra virágoskertje. Mikor felmondtam, kötelezően és mostani érintettségünk miatt is többszörösen végiggondoltam. Magam részéről folytatni fogom ezt - tudom, sokáig nem hoztam most anyagot, de rossz volt a hangom. Visszajövök - és hozok új, (szerintem) érdekes és értékes anyagokat is. Bíztatok minden Kollégát ugyanerre - és bíztatok minden kedves hallgatót, hogy vegyék-vigyék bátran.

E mellett azért tovább igyekszünk rohamozni hatalmas szélmalmokat - hátha nem tapos el minket még vágta közben egy arra tévedő mezei nyúl ))


----------



## analema (2015 Január 10)

@teddyted: Jön a mezei vérnyúl közben  Igazad van, a küzdelmet sosem szabad feladni. Egy biztos, ha nincsenek normális hangok, akkor maguktól csak rossz dolgokat talál ki a hálózat.

@Lalage: Az "üres kazetta díj" ma is létezik. Minden adathordozón ott az Artisjus díj. Mindenki fizet, aki olyan tárgyat vásárol, amin adatot lehet tárolni. Akkor is, ha azt a bizonyos memóriakártyát semmi másra nem fogja használni, mint a saját fotói tárolására a saját fényképezőgépében. Sőt, kultúra zárjegy is létezik képletesen, hiszen az ebookot továbbra is a legmagasabb ÁFA tartalom sújtja, tehát az állam is ott tartja a markát.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 11)

teddyted írta:


> Tudom én, hogy ez a szélmalomharcnál is gyengébb dolog - de ha nem előre igyekszünk, akkor óhatatlan visszafelé sodródunk... Igen, sok anyagot igyekeztem én is felhozni a mélyből, Gárdonyi, a Nyugatosok, Mikszáth, Rákosi Viktor, Tersánszky, Vay Sándor... sorolhatnám őket hosszasan.
> Bíztatok minden kedves hallgatót, hogy vegyék-vigyék bátran.


Csak Őszintén tisztelek mindenkit aki egy látszólag szélmalomharcban hisz
Hite van. Ami manapság ritka
Csak az utolsó mondatban tudok segíteni


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 11)

Kukucshoz fordulok, tudom ritkán jár
Olyan könyvet, olyan előadási stílussal szeretnék tőle, mint a A sólyom hangja
Sokadjára hallgatom újra, lenyűgöz


----------



## Lalage (2015 Január 11)

igen, csak ma már nem osztják szét a szerzők között. pályázni kell rá, mintha állami támogatás volna, holott nem az, a szerzőknek kéne megkapniuk.




analema írta:


> @teddyted: Jön a mezei vérnyúl közben  Igazad van, a küzdelmet sosem szabad feladni. Egy biztos, ha nincsenek normális hangok, akkor maguktól csak rossz dolgokat talál ki a hálózat.
> 
> @Lalage: Az "üres kazetta díj" ma is létezik. Minden adathordozón ott az Artisjus díj. Mindenki fizet, aki olyan tárgyat vásárol, amin adatot lehet tárolni. Akkor is, ha azt a bizonyos memóriakártyát semmi másra nem fogja használni, mint a saját fotói tárolására a saját fényképezőgépében. Sőt, kultúra zárjegy is létezik képletesen, hiszen az ebookot továbbra is a legmagasabb ÁFA tartalom sújtja, tehát az állam is ott tartja a markát.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 11)

egy baj van velük, kizárólagosságot kérnek.
ellentétben az oldalon leírtakkal. ( hmmm )


----------



## analema (2015 Január 11)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> egy baj van velük, kizárólagosságot kérnek.
> ellentétben az oldalon leírtakkal. ( hmmm )



És az írottakkal ellentétben semmivel sem legálisabb a tevékenységük, mint bármely ilyen kezdeményezésnek.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 11)

lehet, ők a fogyatékosságra hivatkozva gondolják legalizálni a dolgot. én a magam részéről a kizárólagosságot nem találom fer-nek. ezért is uasítottam el a velük való munkát.


----------



## QQCS842 (2015 Január 12)

Úgy látom, a "jogvédők" megint védik a jogot. A saját jogaikat.
Mert, hogy az írók kapják a befolyt jogdíjakból a legkevesebbet, az tuti.
A másik, meg ez a 70 év. Hogyan jött ez ki, ezt a mai napig sem tudom megérteni.
Mert azóta nagyon felgyorsult a világ. Ha ma kiadnak egy új könyvet, azt két év múlva már senki nem fogja keresni.
Illetve ha akarja akkor sem tudja megvenni. Legföljebb antikváriumban. 
Ilyen gyorsan elavul egy könyv, és ezt nem hajlandók tudomásul venni az illetékesek.
A másik dolog a hangoskönyv. Aki ezt hallgatja, az tuti, hogy nem fogja könyvben megvenni.
Vagy mert nem tud olvasni valamilyen okból, vagy mert nincs rá ideje, hogy olvasson.
És ez a réteg relatíve kevés emberből áll, az amúgy is kicsiny piacunkhoz képest.
Konkurenciát meg nem tudnak velünk szemben állítani, mert az ráfizetéses lenne. De nagyon.
Így aztán azt az elvet vallják, ha megdöglött az ő tehenük, akkor dögöljön meg a mienk is.
Igen nálunk támogatni kéne a kultúrát, mint ahogy írta valaki ebben a fórumban.
De erre nincs pénz, mert elfolyik valahová, és nem fogjuk megtudni sosem ebben a mai világban.
( Frei Tamás már pedzegeti a dolgot "A bankár" és a "2015" című könyvében. Amúgy ezt a két könyvet megvettem.)
Na nem mérgelődök tovább, megyek inkább "hangoskodni"!


----------



## ambrusa (2015 Január 14)

*Vakfolt, avagy mi is az a Farkas Kira Könyvtára Projekt?*
https://felolvaso.wordpress.com/2015/01/14/vakfolt-avagy-mi-is-az-a-farkas-kira-konyvtara-projekt/
Farkas Kira megismerkedett egy fiúval, aki ma már a párja, és aki ráadásul látássérült. Több mint egy éve elkezdtek azon gondolkodni, hogyan is lehetne a látássérülteknek eljuttatni a kurrens szépirodalmat, úgy hogy ne sérüljenek a mai, hatályos szerzői jogok, valamint a látássérülteknek se rójon anyagi terhet a könyvek, hangoskönyvek megvásárlása.
A mai TOP-irodalom sok esetben papíralapon jelenik meg, vagy valamely ebook formátumban, melynek gépi felolvastatása sokszor komoly technikai nehézségekbe ütközik. A különböző konvertáló programokkal némileg javítható a helyzet, de látássérültként ez újabb nehézségekbe is ütközhet, így a legjobb megoldásnak az tűnik, ha látó emberek önként vállalnának felolvasásokat, amiket számítógépen rögzítenének.

Az említett szerzői jogi akadályok miatt manapság sok esetben illegális forrásként végzik ezek a felolvasások, ami a szerzők és kiadók jogait sértik. Felmerülhet a kérdés: Hogyan lehetne úgy szolgáltatni, hogy jogkövető állampolgár maradjunk, de adjuk is a hangunkat és a kész hangoskönyveket? A nyílt _(open access)_ felhasználás sajnos ez esetben kizárható, hiszen szerzői, kiadói engedély nélkül nem lehetséges ma Magyarországon legálisan terjeszteni ezeket a dokumentumokat.

Jelenleg úgy tűnik, hogy két járható út van. Az első esetben fel kell venni a kapcsolatot a szerzőkkel, kiadókkal és engedélyt kell kérni a szabad felhasználásra. Ez eléggé körülményes, mert a szerzők elérhetőségei sokszor nehezen fellelhetőek. A kiadók pedig nem tehetik meg, hogy a velük szerződésben álló magánszemélyek adatait kiadják. Ráadásul sokszor üzletpolitikailag is előnytelen a kiadóknak, szerzőknek, hogy munkáik ingyen kikerüljenek úgymond „közprédára”.

A másik út – ami járhatóbbnak tűnik –, hogy a kiadókkal kell megállapodni, hogy a könyveik felolvasása és terjesztése ellenőrzött körülmények között történik, azaz egy törvényes szervezet megbízásából kerülnek meghangosításra a könyvek, majd ez a szervezet végzi a hangoskönyvek kölcsönzését – a kiadókkal, szerzőkkel megkötött egyezség alapján – az igazoltan beazonosítható látássérült felhasználói körnek.

Farkas Kira megkereste a Vakok és Gyengénlátók Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megyei hangoskönyvtárát, akik támogatásukról biztosították – ráadásul évek óta foglalkoznak hangoskönyvek kölcsönzésével –, így a törvényes keret garanciát jelenthet, arra, hogy a könyvtár által szolgáltatott hangoskönyvek, valóban csak a könyvtárba beiratkozott felhasználókhoz juthatnak el.

Ezzel az önkéntes alapokon nyugvó felolvasói projekt akár el is indulhatna, azonban fontos további kérdés az, hogy a felolvasott műveket, hogyan lehet megvédeni attól, hogy mégis az internet szabad prédája legyen? Hiszen a digitális mű egy példánya valamely adathordozón a könyvtár tulajdonába kerül, de digitálisan több entitás is létrehozható, ahol nehéz visszakövetni, ha esetleg mégis az internetre kiszivárog akár csak egyetlen másolat is.

Ez a „kiszivárogtatás” viszont a projekt gyors halálát hozhatná magával, hiszen a kiadók és szerzők felé így tökéletes garancia nem vállalható, mert a dokumentumot felolvasó személy nem vonható felelősségre, ha ő jóhiszeműen, törvényesen járt el, és csakis a könyvtár számára készítette el a hanganyagot _(feltételezve, hogy nem ő töltötte fel illegálisan a netre)_.

A hangoskönyvtár felelőssége sem tisztázható, amennyiben igazoltan látássérült kölcsönözte ki – törvényes keretek között – a hangoskönyvet. A látássérült sem vonható felelősségre, mert nem bizonyítható, hogy az illegális másolat tőle, vagy a lakókörnyezetében élőktől ered.

Az előbbi okfejtésből látható, hogy a digitális élet törvényi keretek közé nagyon körülményesen szorítható és mind a jogalkotóknak, mind a felhasználóknak komoly paradigmaváltáson kell átküzdeniük magukat, ahhoz, hogy senkinek a jogai se csorbuljanak és mégis élvezhető maradjon digitális világunk.

A Farkas Kira Könyvtára Projekt célkitűzése az, hogy ezt az új digitális életet megteremtse. Ehhez keres partnereket könyvtári szolgáltatás terén, valamint a kiadói és szerzői szférát próbálja megszólítani, és egyúttal ösztönzi a felolvasni tudó és vágyó magánszemélyeket, hogy csatlakozzanak ehhez a nagyszerű elképzeléshez.

A projekt semmiféle anyagi támogatást nem élvez, szigorúan önkéntes alapon szerveződik. Tehát a projekt folyamatosan keresi a lelkes, vállalkozó szellemű, jó hangú felolvasókat minden korosztályból, akik amellett hogy önkéntesen vállalnák a felolvasásokat és a hanganyagok utógondozását, megfelelő technikai háttérrel is rendelkeznek ahhoz, hogy elfogadható minőségű és dramaturgiailag is élvezhető hanganyagokat készítsenek a projekt számára.

A projekt célkitűzései között szerepel még további olyan szervezet felkutatása is _(akár nem vakos, diszlexiás, idősek otthona, mozgássérültekkel kapcsolatos intézmény stb.)_, vagy olyan szervezet, amely foglalkozik hangoskönyvek kölcsönöztetésével speciális képzésben részesülők, vagy rászorulók számára.

A projekt szándéka szerint a nemzeti könyvtárban várhatóan 2016-ban elinduló ELDORADO Projekthez is szeretne majd kapcsolódni. Az ELDORÁDO szolgáltatás „nem csupán a nemzeti könyvtár, de a teljes magyar könyvtári rendszer jövőjét jelentősen befolyásoló tényezővé válhat, afféle kitörési pontként funkcionálva a magyar könyvtárügy egésze számára.

Az ELektronikus Dokumentumküldés Országos Rendszere, Adatbázisa és DOkumentumtára _(ELDORADO)_ eminens célja a digitális tartalmak jogtiszta módon történő szolgáltatása, a kereskedelmi forgalomban nem kapható, a könyvtárak polcain elfekvő kiadványok digitális formában történő „újraélesztése” egy megújuló, a digitális társadalom kihívásaihoz igazodó jogi környezetben. A kivitelezés hatékonyságára a megrendelő _(OSZK)_ és szállító _(Monguz Kft.)_ szoros együttműködése, az érintett könyvtári partnerek és egyéb ágazati szereplők _(kiadók, könyvterjesztők, közös jogkezelők, a szellemi tulajdon védelméért felelős kormányzati szervek stb.)_ aktív bevonása jelenthet garanciát.” _(az idézett szöveg forrása az ELDORADO honlapjáról)_

A Farkas Kira Könyvtára Projekt keretében a szabad hozzáférésű könyvek _(engedélyezett, lejárt jogi korlátozású vagy árva művek)_ esetében azok hangosított változatai nyilvános fórumokon _(blogoldalakon és a Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár oldalain)_ is hozzáférhetővé válnának.

E-mail címet töröltem, annak megadása tilos!
Beka Holt


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 14)

Nagyon szép amit leírtal ide kedves Ambrusa.
Tulajdonképen egyet is értek vele. És tisztelem a kezdeményezést!
Ami viszont nem derül ki, mi lesz a fogyaték nélkül élőkkel. Köztük is vannak sokan akiknek vagy idejük nincs olvasni, vagy egyszerűen pénzük nincs megvenni a könyvet.
De a legfontosabb, amit te is írtál, ha egy hanghordozó elkészül és kijut a raktárból, esetleg még ki sem jut és már felkerült a netre. Ez elmondható a MVGYOSZ tulajdonában lévő hordozókra is, amik szerzői, jogi engedéllyel rendelkeznek. Belső terjesztésre.
Ezt megakadályozni nem lehet.
Senki nem vitatja a szerzők jogát. Annyiféle adót szednek, valamelyikből biztos, némi rangsor után, lehetne megfelelően kompenzálni azt a néhányszáz - ezer letöltésből adódó veszteséget ami a szerzőt éri. Mert ugye itt, ebben az esetben kiadóról nem kell beszélnünk.
Arról már nem is írok, ha mi felolvasók nem lennénk, nagyon sok könyv el sem jutott volna a fogyatékos vagy anelkül élőkhöz. Valahogy művelődésügyileg még mindég ott tartunk, majd mi megmondjuk mi az irány. Most leginkább Márait, Wass Albertet kell kedvelni.


----------



## ambrusa (2015 Január 14)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Nagyon szép amit leírtál ide kedves Ambrusa.
> Tulajdonképen egyet is értek vele.



Kedves Gépész! Én magam is kezdek félni tőle, hogy végül el kell törnöm a gerincemet, hogy hozzáférhessek legálisan a speciális igényűeknek lehetőséget adó anyagokhoz.

Viccet félretéve.

Sajnos a magyar jogrend ezt a dolgot még nem kezeli megfelelőképpen. És a digitális világhoz sem nőtt fel. Az ELDORADO projekt elvileg ezt megoldná. A bemutatkozó előadásukon ott voltam, és az jött le, hogy tagdíj befizetése mellett 3-5 hetes vagy akár 1 éves kölcsönzési idővel bármennyi könyv kikölcsönözhetővé válik, a felületükről. A digitális tartalmakat megfelelő DRM védelemmel látják el, és a kölcsönzés lejártával a fájl megsemmisül a gépen, ahová a kölcsönzött példányt letöltöttem. Ezek a könyvekre vonatkozó infók. Gondolom, hogy a hangoskönyvekre is lehet majd alkalmazni bármely formában. Így ha egy éves tagdíjat bevállal az ember ( 2000-3000 Ft), akkor egy évig tagja lesz a digitális könyvtárnak, azaz akár napi szinten kölcsönözhetsz. Nyilván a kölcsönzött példányt nem tudod továbbadni. Itt nincs olyan megkötés, hogy "Speciális igényű"-e a felhasználó, _(a fogyatékos szó már nem eukonform, ezért nem azt használom)_, tehát bárki kölcsönözhet, aki befizeti a tagdíjat. Akinek még ennyi pénze sincs, annak be kell majd érnie a több tízezer ingyenes könyvvel, amelyek már nem szerzői díjasok _(ez az ígéret)_.

A befolyt összegből az ELDORADO elosztja a százalékot a digitalizálónak _(ezek könyvtárak)_ , aki a kölcsönzésre igényelt könyvet beszkennelte, valamint a szerző is kap százalékot. A fennmaradó x rész pedig a Projekt haszna és az egyéb ARTISJUS kiadások. Ez az elképzelés nem hangzik rosszul, de azért vannak fenntartások a megvalósítással kapcsolatban. 2016-ban majd kiderül. _Üdv: ambrusa_


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 14)

Kezdve a saját haszonnal!
Ez az ami nekem nem már kezdésként nem tetszik.
És minek a kizárólagosság?


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 15)

Nos. Ma Magyarországon két csoport készíthet jogszerűen hangoskönyveket. Az egyiket, amit csoportnak nevezek a kiadók csoportja. Odasétálnak a jogtulajhoz, megveszik a jogot, vagy nem. Ugyanis, ha csak a könyv egy részét adják közre nem kell jogdíjat fizetni. Erre példa P. G. Wodehouse - Forduljon, Psmith-hez c. könyve, aminek alig 20%-át egy erős kivonatot adtak közre, de a Durell - Családom és egyéb állatfajták is ide tartozik. 
A másik csoport, akik jogszerűen bármit kiadhatnak a Magyar Vakok és Gyengénlátók Szövetségének Hangoskönyvtára. Ők bármilyen Magyarországon megjelent könyvet jogszerűen meghangosíthatnak. Csakhogy nem, illetve részlegesen teszik, hiszen a stúdiójuk egy ideje megszűnt.
Egy ideig a hangoskönyvtárnak tagja voltam, de a szabályzat alapján kizártak, mivel megosztottam a neten a könyveiket. 
Ők (vagy szerintem csak a könyvtáros hölgy) az un. amatőr (bár nem egyszer profibb, mint némelyik felolvasójuk) felolvasótól mereven elzárkóznak. 
Mi lehet a megoldás? 

A oldal - a jogtulajok oldala: bizonyos szempontból érthető, hogy ha van valami tulajdonuk, abból bevételt szeretnének. Én is írtam könyvet, örömmel venném, ha egyszer ki tudnám adni, s marha jó lenne, ha bevétel is jönne belőle. Mivel erre kevés az esélyem, ezért más utakat keresek. 

B oldal - a hallgatók oldala: Jó minőségű hangoskönyvekre szükség lenne. S sajnos kevesünknek van 4-5 ezer forintja egy-egy cd megvásárlására.

Talán az lehet megoldás, hogy mi itt az igen aktív hangoskönyvelők összefognánk, esetleg valami jogi személyiséget (egyesület) hoznánk létre, s megkeresnénk olyan kiadókat, írókat akik esetleg tárgyalópartnerek lehetnének. 

Ez az ötlet még továbbgondolásra szorul, de most jutott eszembe, így még nincs is kiforrva. A szervezet azért is célszerű, mert akkor nem egy-egy magányos farkas harcolna, hanem lenne mögötte szervezeti egység, ami mindig erősebb...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 15)

nemokap írta:


> Ők (vagy szerintem csak a könyvtáros hölgy) az un. amatőr (bár nem egyszer profibb, mint némelyik felolvasójuk) felolvasótól mereven elzárkóznak.



Ezt, hál' istennek meg tudom cáfolni.
Az én, és tudtommal QQCS által felolvasott könyveket, lehet másokét is, hozzáférhetővé teszik.
Én már kaptam érte nem egy köszönetet!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 15)

Érdekesség- vagy inkább tájékoztatás céljából megírom, hogy QQCS842 legújabb hangoskönyvét: Frei Tamás: 2015, itt a fórumon letöltötték, legalábbis megköszönték, ami nem ugyanaz negyven valahányan. Nemokap-nak nak köszönhetően egy megosztó oldalon a letöltések száma: 540. 
Hogy én milyen következtetést vonok le ebből, azt megtartom magamnak


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 15)

Kár!
Ez bizony azt jelzi, szükség van hangoskönyvekre. Keresik, szeretik az emberek.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 15)

De hogy a nem látókról, vagy csökkent látásúakról se feledkezzünk meg, akik pl. ezt a fórumot nehezen, vagy nem tudják használni, léteznek úgynevezett levelező listák. Most nem tudok pontos létszámot írni, de nem kevés a létszám ott sem, ahol vegyesen látók-nem látók vagyunk.


----------



## analema (2015 Január 15)

[QUOTE="Ez az ötlet még továbbgondolásra szorul, de most jutott eszembe, így még nincs is kiforrva. A szervezet azért is célszerű, mert akkor nem egy-egy magányos farkas harcolna, hanem lenne mögötte szervezeti egység, ami mindig erősebb...[/QUOTE]

A koncepció nem rossz kiindulási alap. Néhány dolgot azonban előre át kell gondolni és kalkulálni.
Induljunk ki 1270 Ft végfelhasználói árból. Ez sajnos szerintem még mindig ingerküszöb feletti, de számoljunk ezzel. Ebből 270 Ft rögtön ÁFA, ha letölthető anyagról beszélünk. Ha CD-n adjuk ki, akkor csak 5%, ebben az esetben csak 60 Ft az ÁFA, de akkor a maradék 200-at elviszi a CD gyártása, még minimum 100-at a tok és borító és akkor nem is kis példányszámról beszélünk. Ebből még lejön legalább 20% kisker árrés, és akkor itt se szálltunk el. Ha online terjesztett, akkor ez talán elég az 1-1 darabra kivetített IT infrastruktúra üzemeltetésére. Itt még levonódik ~100 Ft az Artijus díjra és a kulturális járulékra. Igen, tök mindegy, hogy az előadó ingyen csinálja, Artijus díj akkor is van...ráadásul ezt előre le kell rakni, addig a CD lemezt egyetlen gyártó sem fogja legyártani. Tehát ott tartunk, hogy egyéb apróságokat beszámítva jó esetben marad 400 Ft az összes többi költségre, amibe beleértendő a jogtulajdonos díja is. Nem tudom találni-e kiadót, aki ennyiért oda fogja adni a művet. De legyünk marha nagy optimisták, tételezzük fel, hogy 100 Ft/db áron lehet ilyet találni. Tehát 300 Ft-unk marad magára a felvétel elkészítésére.
Ebből több dolog következik. Egyrészt az előre berakandó pénz miatt valakinek elő kell finanszírozni a porjectet, és a gyártás költségeit az eladás előtt jóval fedezni kell. Online megjelenésnél sokkal jobb a helyzet, ott csak a kiszolgáló infrastruktúrát kell előre lerakni, ami bérelt is lehet. A bérlés előnye, hogy rövid távon sokkal kifizetődőbb, hosszú távon meg lehet váltani. Az is biztos, hogy a legelső hangoskönyvelők ingyen fognak olvasni. Talán ez sem akadály. De a költségekben lejjebb lehet menni, és szerintem ezen a pontotn áll vagy bukik a történet(a jogdíj után). Olyan szponzorokat kell találni, akiknek pénzt ér, hogy a stúdiójának neve vagy a szerverpark neve. Vagyis direkt pénzt kér érte, hanem hajlandó eltekinteni a fizetéstől. Optimalizálás még, hogy az anyag tömörített formában kerül a CD-re(kizárva ezzel az ezt nem ismerő lejátszókat), de akkor az alacsony jogdíjas termékek esetében a gyártási költség oszlik.
A webes terjesztés mellett szólna, hogy a csökkent látásúak részére lehetne az oldalnak speciális változata, netán ezzel nyithatna az oldal egy normál oldalra mutató linkel.

Persze ezek csak ötletek és gondolatok, az ötlet biztosan nem elvetendő. Főleg úgy, hogy ha nonprofit, akkor egy idő után támogatásokhoz és adó 1%-hoz lehet jutni.


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 15)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Ezt, hál' istennek meg tudom cáfolni.
> Az én, és tudtommal QQCS által felolvasott könyveket, lehet másokét is, hozzáférhetővé teszik.
> Én már kaptam érte nem egy köszönetet!


Akkor jó. Az én tapasztalatom több mint egy éves, tehát azóta sok víz lefolydogált a Delawere folyón (is).


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 15)

angel1208 írta:


> Érdekesség- vagy inkább tájékoztatás céljából megírom, hogy QQCS842 legújabb hangoskönyvét: Frei Tamás: 2015, itt a fórumon letöltötték, legalábbis megköszönték, ami nem ugyanaz negyven valahányan. Nemokap-nak nak köszönhetően egy megosztó oldalon a letöltések száma: 540.
> Hogy én milyen következtetést vonok le ebből, azt megtartom magamnak



Ez csak azt jelenti, hogy azt az oldalt kicsit többen nézik. De én ha hozzájutok egy-egy új könyvhöz (szerencsére kitünő forrásom van) először következetesen ide teszem fel, hiszen ez az anyaoldal, mondhatni bölcső... 
de tény, hogy amióta máshova is töltök fel, az eddig felrakott 250 könyvet kb. 20 ezerszer töltötték le. Ami nagy szám.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 15)

Nemo, te egy férfi-angyal vagy!


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 15)

angel1208 írta:


> Nemo, te egy férfi-angyal vagy!



Erről egy vicc jut eszembe:
Meghal az öregasszony, s Szent Péter elé kerül. Bizalmasan odasúgja: én bizony sose csaltam meg az uramat!
Mire Szent Péter: Hozzátok a szárnyakat!
öregasszony: Miért angyal leszek?
Szent Péter: Nem. Liba.

Na jó, képzelj el engem szolíd 97 kg-os súlyommal, szárnyakkal. Valakire ráesek, meghal. Ha nem esek rá, röhögéstől infarktust kap...


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 15)

Elképzeltelek:  Hát időnként (nem mindig) nagyon szeretlek titeket-sokat innét a CanadaHun-ról!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 15)

nemó! a kép alapján mennyi + - a 97 kg?
szárnyak nélkül!


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 15)

A kép alapján 96.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 15)




----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 15)

Csatlakozhatom?


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 15)

Csatlakozhatom?


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

> Érdekesség- vagy inkább tájékoztatás céljából megírom, hogy QQCS842 legújabb hangoskönyvét: Frei Tamás: 2015, itt a fórumon letöltötték, legalábbis megköszönték, ami nem ugyanaz negyven valahányan. Nemokap-nak nak köszönhetően egy megosztó oldalon a letöltések száma: 540.
> Hogy én milyen következtetést vonok le ebből, azt megtartom magamnak


Egy pillanatra felveszem a témát mert érdekel a statisztika és a következtetések
A következtetés akkor ér valamit ha leírjuk
Semmit nem jelent az, hogy itt hányan köszönték meg
Ha jelentene is, csak *közvetett információ*
_A letöltésekből pedig nem tudja megállapítani honnan érkeztek a letöltők_
*Szóval jó dolog a statisztika*,csak tudni kell miért mire csináljuk
-----------------
A CH látogatottsága pedig viszonylag nagy
Nincs is következtetés semmi.Mert semmi nem következik a látszat információból
_Talán a CH más érdeklődésű látogatókból áll_,mint az a meg nem nevezett megosztó oldal
De ez sem biztos
Egy datalinkes oldalon a 2015-nek 8 nyomogatás volt ez se jelent semmit
A megmentőnek: itt(68) ,datalinkesen (7)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 16)

az a megnem nevezett oldal a tényleges, megkezdett letöltések számát mutatja. nem lájkokat.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> az a megnem nevezett oldal a tényleges, megkezdett letöltések számát mutatja. nem lájkokat.


Ha meg nem nevezett oldal Akkor ezt honnan tudhatnám én
Hogyan mér egy oldal azt hogy másutt egy tárolószerverről mennyien töltenek?
Melyik az a titokzatos és csoda működésű oldal?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 16)

ez nem a reklám helye.de igaz!
az az oldal amiről írsz, az valóban ( úgy mint a ch )
"csak" lájkolást mutat. az sem rossz. de tudomásul kell venni, hogy a "szabadon" használható fórumok 95 - 98% - ban a film letöltésre alakultak.
igaz, van könyv oldala is, de mint te is rámutatsz kicsi az érdeklődés iránta.
óh, való világ!


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> ez nem a reklám helye.de igaz!
> az az oldal amiről írsz, az valóban ( úgy mint a ch )
> óh, való világ!


Nem válaszoltál az egyik lényegre:
Nem tud mérni egy oldal, egy tőle távol lévő taroló szerverről való *tényleges* letöltést
A titokzatos oldal nevét írd meg privátban


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 16)

[QUOTE="t
*Szóval jó dolog a statisztika*,csak tudni kell miért mire csináljuk
[/QUOTE]
A statisztikát mostanság a valóság elferdítésére, megmásítására, meghamisítására használják. Vagyis NEM MINDIG JÓ DOLOG A STATISZTIKA! 
Az pedig hogy én milyen következtetést vonok le valamiről, nagy valószínűséggel nem fog egyezni a más által levont következtetésekkel a témával kapcsolatban. Ezért tartom meg magamnak, de attól más is eltöprenghet rajta. (Ha valamiben nem vagyok biztos, inkább nem "okoskodok" ! )


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

Ha tudod a célt akkor jó dolog a* "statisztika*"
Mert abból lehet levonni következtetést
Csakhogy ahhoz jól kell az adatokat felvenni
*Itt nem, a már nem is létező állami statisztikára gondolok*
Hanem az általunk megfigyelt adatok helyes értelmezésére
Ehhez tudni kell mit ne vegyünk be az adatok közé: pl nem számít mennyi like-ok történtek
Hát akkor mi számít? a tényleges letöltések
De ez semmit nem mond arról, melyik oldalról szerezték a letöltő linket.
Hát akkor nem alkalmas egy oldal bemérésére
A letöltések száma alapján lehet összevetni mi a kedvelt
-------------
Utóirat: végül is nem fontos mindég hogy mi a kedvelt
No de mi a cél egy* felméréssel* ezt előre tudni kell
Csak hoztak ide számokat amivel semmire nem lehet jutni


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 16)

A data letöltés sem mér minden egyes letöltést. Vagyis még csak ez sem mérvadó. Vagyis marad az, amit Gépész is írt, hogy egyedül az itt, vagy privátban, vagy e-mail-ben érkező üzenetek adnak arra információt, hogy tetszik valami, vagy nem. Csináljuk tovább, vagy tényleg csak magunknak olvassunk hangosan, megosztás nélkül. 
Amit pedig nem akartam leírni, mert vitára adhat okot, az az, hogy -valaki említette a magányos farkast- minden további közbenjárás, összefogás, csoportosulás nélkül is eljut a hangoskönyv-kedvelőkhöz (látókhoz, nem látókhoz egyaránt) majdnem minden felolvasás. Vagyunk jó páran, akik gondoskodunk erről. Minőségi, profi szépirodalmi felolvasást, vagy inkább előadást pedig azért csinálnak. De az már egy másik terület.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

Véleményem szerint még a tényleges letöltések sem mutatják* pontosan* milyen a tetszési értek
emlékeim szerint a *súlyozott átlag* mutatja jobban
A súlyozáshoz léphet be a megnyomott köszönöm gombok
Az én álláspontom is régóta az:


> hogy egyedül az itt, vagy privátban, vagy e-mail-ben érkező üzenetek adnak arra információt, hogy tetszik valami, vagy nem


Vagy a hangoskönyvelőkben megírt direkt üzenet


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 16)

Az lett volna az ITT!


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

No de azért a súlyozott számítás működne 98% pontossággal (w=like,x=letöltés)





Bár nem tudom miért kell feltétlen tudni a valódi tetszést.
Az elhivatott mindenképpen csinálja,vagy önmagáért vagy másokért(a motiváció elvileg mindegy)
Engem csak mint egyszer felkapott statisztika téma érdekelt
Hogy fel lehet mérni ha akarja valaki


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 16)




----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 16)

tornando!





ne haragudj érte, de amit néha itt bemutatsz.......


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 16)

Hú,
micsoda fejtegetés megy itt, mikor néha benézek pihenésképpenKépletek... meg atyaég..
A véleményemet nem kértétek de leírom, mert ilyen vagyok talán ez a fórum is azért van.(mármint nem azért hogy pont én pont ide de azért is talán no)
Engem nem érdekel a like-ok s a letöltések száma, konkrétan csak annyit mutat meg ténylegesen hányan töltötték vagy akarták letölteni.(like)
Persze fontos, mert érdeklődést azért lehet vele mérni.
De mást NEM!
Ezzel egyetértek:
"Véleményem szerint még a tényleges letöltések sem mutatják* pontosan* milyen a tetszési értek"
Így igaz.
Semmi más nem számít csak az hogy ténylegesen hányan hallgatták meg, no az ilyenekből nem derül ki.
A hangoskönyvelőkben és privikben megírt üzenetek és a valóság számít.
Jómagam sokat töröltem már azok közül, amit letöltöttem, úgy, hogy talán az első két percig bírtam, de van olyan is köztük, amit meg már 10 szer is meghallgattam.Még amit megosztok se biztos hogy nekem tetszik.(de másnak azért jól jöhet)
Tornando képlet nélküli véleményével tudok azonosulni, de valljuk be, azért ha ő nem lenne, ki kellene találni...Nem hagy minket unatkozni az okfejtésekkel..
No de az alábbi nem komoly kérdés volt, igaz?
_"Bár nem tudom miért kell feltétlen tudni a valódi tetszést."
"Az elhivatott mindenképpen csinálja,vagy önmagáért vagy másokért(a motiváció elvileg mindegy)"_
Végül is.. részben jogos a kérdés..DE onnantól kezdve, hogy megosztja valaki a felolvasását, már nem öncélú, azaz nem saját magának olvas csak fel,nem saját magának akar tetszeni, (mert ha van ilyen akkor hallgassa magát) valószínűleg mindannyiunknak jól esik a tetszik visszajelzés, és hittel vallom, ha sok nemtetsziket kapnánk.. motiváció ide vagy oda, az egy üzenet lenne, hogy inkább szedjünk hangyát.
Túl időigényes munka/hobbi ez ahhoz, hogy úgy csinálja az ember, hogy nem is teszik másoknak.Mivel itt minden felolvasó másoknak csinálja a "műsort", a valódi tetszést szerintem igenis tudni kell(ene). Csak hogy ne dolgozzunk vagy osszuk meg feleslegesen.
Most igazam van, vagy igazam van?
Képlet nélkül, (de)finiálva:
"Az *igazság* a valóság és a tudat megfelelése egymásnak."Ez az én valóságom az én tudatomban. Ergó ez az én igazságom.
Remélem a tietek is azért egy kicsit. Na jóccakát, hasznos munkát , hallgatózást


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 16)

tornando írta:


> Ha tudod a célt akkor jó dolog a* "statisztika*"
> Mert abból lehet levonni következtetést
> Csakhogy ahhoz jól kell az adatokat felvenni
> *Itt nem, a már nem is létező állami statisztikára gondolok*


Ha már statisztika.
Erről jut eszembe.Mióta nem bízok én sem a KSH adataiban.(s úgy általában azokban a statisztikákban amit nem magam készítettem)
Tavaly ki kellett töltenem egy elég bonyolult témában, többoldalas KSH- nak küldendő kérdőívet, mondjuk inkább kötelező adatszolgáltatásnak., mert az. Felhívtam pár embert, olyanokat, akikről tudtam, hogy hasonló cipőben járnak, és ők is megkapták. Kérdezem, hogyan kötötték be a cipőfűzőt:válasz : gyorsan
Kérdem:Mit írtatok ide, honnan vettétek az adatokat? Kiröhögtek. Írj be valamit hasraütésszerűen, nem gondolod, hogy nálunk van erre külön nyilvántartás,arra amit ezek kérdeznek??? Meg idő most keresgélni..
No, itt vesztettem el a bizalmamat, persze az én lelkiismeretem ezt nem engedte, így történt az, hogy én fél napot dolgoztam a papíron, míg mások röhögve beírkáltak baromságokat..
Na azóta tojok az ilyen módon megszerzett statisztikára. Mert jó lenne ez, ha jó lenne. Sajnos nem működik így.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

editke2004 írta:


> Ha már statisztika.
> Kérdem:Mit írtatok ide, honnan vettétek az adatokat? Kiröhögtek. Írj be valamit hasraütésszerűen, nem gondolod, hogy nálunk van erre külön nyilvántartás,arra amit ezek kérdeznek??? Meg idő most keresgélni..
> No, itt vesztettem el a bizalmamat, persze az én lelkiismeretem ezt nem engedte, így történt az, hogy én fél napot dolgoztam a papíron, míg mások röhögve beírkáltak baromságokat..
> Na azóta tojok az ilyen módon megszerzett statisztikára. Mert jó lenne ez, ha jó lenne. Sajnos nem működik így.


Igen egyetértünk
De ez éppen azt mutatja amit írtam:
Attól függ az eredmény milyen adatokkal dolgozunk és milyen a módszer
Sőt még az állami statisztikai hivatal *ma már teljes működésképtelenségét* is megemlítettem
Megértem én, az átlag állampolgár jogos bizalmatlanságár, sőt már már előítéletét.
A közzétett statisztikai adatokkal szemben.
Mert a* célzatosan rosszul mért állomány*
Csak csalás, a célja a szebb kormányeredmények kimutatása
_A kérdőív rendszer rossz.A kitöltési morál rossz_
_Én magam részéről minden kérdőívet ma már útálok_
_régen kérdezték hová mentem nyaralni,_
_Majd a kérdések kezdek még személyesebbe válni, ekkortól már csak direkt rossz adatokat mondtam_

A legrégebbi csúfolódós példa a statisztikára ez volt:
A szomszédom eszik egy egész csirkét,én meg csak kopogó szemmel nézem
Az állami statisztika kijelenti: Az egy főre eső csirkefogyasztás fél csirke,tehát senki nem éhezik

No jó én éppen statisztikát tanultam,és élveztem
A jó mintákból lehet jó módszerrel jó eredményt kapni


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

nemokap írta:


> Rideg Sándor: Indul a bakterház​Előadó: Bereznay Éva
> Méret: 277,4 Mb
> 
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


Nemo köszönöm, mert a filmhang után végre itt a teljes könyv


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

Ahogy nézem az időpontot amikor írtál Editke, az jutott eszembe: elalvás előtt, ilyen gondolatok jönnek ki embererből, akkor ezt az állapotot tanítani kéne és megváltozna a világ.
Aztán meg az, jó, hogy vagy mert új szint viszel a fórum életébe. A statisztikába vetett bizalmatlansággal teljesen egyet értek. Ha valaki mögé lát, azért sokkal teljesebb képet kaphat, mint aki csak a számokat látja.
Itt van mindjárt a hangoskönyvelők topic.
A legtöbben ezt az oldalt látogatják a Ch - n. Ez a statisztika. Hozzászólni, véleményt mondani, egyáltalán jelezni, hogy " vagyok", már nagyon kevesen teszik meg.
Tornandó a " megmondó" véleménye csak egy a sok közül, de mivel nagyon kevesen írnak, nem csak, hogy mi tetszett, tetszett e egyáltalán a könyv, vagy akármiről, addig az ő, sokszor ok nélküli "doktori" fejtegetései maradnak támpontként a statisztikának.
Kell az ilyen is, bár néha túlzottan "tudományos" egy amatőr munkához.
Ide kellene mások véleménye is.
Ez jó, ezt nem kellett volna, azt a könyvet pont neked szánta az író ( van ilyen aki ezt mondja ) stb.
A topic létezése óta a két kezem elég megszámolni hányan írtak valamit. ( na jó lehet, három kell ).
De ha a számokat, a kattintásokat nézzük, szavunk sem lehet.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

> Tornandó a " megmondó" véleménye csak egy a sok közül, de mivel nagyon kevesen írnak, nem csak, hogy mi tetszett, tetszett e egyáltalán a könyv, vagy akármiről addig az ő, sokszor ok nélküli "doktori" fejtegetései maradnak támpontként a statisztikának.


Egy az egy közül tehát nem mérvadó
Ám biztatunk másokat is itt írják meg melyik és miért tetszett
Néha az is elég ha kettő szakaszt kiemel a teljesből
Vagy ha az effekt piszokul el lett találva
Erre példának hozom A Farkasok című könyvet Beka Holt is megírta, én is



Beka Holt írta:


> QQCS842, köszönet Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok című könyvének felolvasásáért! Kis híján infarktust kaptam ijedtemben miközben hallgattam. Van benne olyan rész ahol dörömbölnek egy ajtón. Éjszaka csend van, az ember lánya a rossz szemével nem olvas éjjel, inkább hangoskönyvet hallgat, frászt kaptam az első dörömbölésnél. Biztos nem tiszta a lelkiismeretem, de ugrottam olyat majd bevertem a fejem a csillárba


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 17)

editke2004 írta:


> ... onnantól kezdve, hogy megosztja valaki a felolvasását, már nem öncélú, azaz nem saját magának olvas csak fel,nem saját magának akar tetszeni, (mert ha van ilyen akkor hallgassa magát)


Ismerek ilyen embert. Nem tetszeni akar magának, hanem magányos.... Kár hogy hiába biztatom, nem osztja meg a felolvasásait másokkal.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

Meghallgattam az Indul a bakterház c. könyvet.
Nagyon furcsa hogy nő olvassa és a tájszólás hiánya.
Jó lenne tudni, ki volt, aki a film ( 1980 ) bemutatója
( feledhetetlen szereposztás, felejthetetlen, utánozhatatlan,
sokszor idézett mondatok ) után Bereznay Évára bízta a felolvasást?
Nagy hiba volt.
Összességében nem a női hang miatt, hanem az ízes tájszólás és az ebből fakadó
hangulat elmaradása miatt. Olvastam a könyvet a film előtt és után.
Utána egész más könyvélményt kaptam, odaképzelve a film szereplőit.
Ez a felolvasás nagyon száraznak, élménytelennek tűnt.
Jelzem, nekem a film megtekintése miatt.
De a felolvasás a bemutató után készült!


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Meghallgattam az Indul a bakterház c. könyvet.
> Nagyon furcsa hogy nő olvassa és a tájszólás hiánya.
> Jó lenne tudni, ki volt, aki a film ( 1980 ) bemutatója
> ( feledhetetlen szereposztás, felejthetetlen, utánozhatatlan,
> ...


Még csak letöltöttem.
Ám első megközelítésben(látatlanban) lehet igaz amit írsz.
Bendegúznak ízes beszéde volt.A szereplőválogatásban nem csak a csibészes arca játszhatott szerepet hanem a tájszólása


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 17)

Még én is csak letöltöttem, de.... most már nem tudom nekifogjak-é hallgatni. Gépész szaki időnként vitázik (ill. vitázott) velem, hogy nem minden hang illik minden könyvhöz. Pedig hát: DE!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

Nehéz elvonatkoztatni a filmhangtól, miután bármi is történik az köszön vissza!
A többivel nincs gondom.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 17)

Azzal nincs gondod ha valamit már olvastál korábban és hangoskönyvben is meghallgatod? Nekem az Alapítvány volt hatalmas csalódás.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

Az attól függ ki olvassa fel.
Most csak hirtelen: 
Bodor Tibor által felolvasott és általam elolvasott könyvek,
Winnetou, olvasva, Galambos Pétertől is nagyon jó volt. 
A nagy indiánkönyv, Vadölö, Bőrharisnya stb szintén.
Svejk, Benedek Tiborral is nagyszerű és még sorolhatnám.
Ami nagyon nem tetszett, Korompai Vali által olvasott könyvek
és a hangosköny hőskorában szereplő olvasók többsége.
Mostanában pedig pl. Reviczki Rejtő könyveinek túljátszott
felolvasása.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Január 17)

Vagyis valóban annyi összetevője van, mi tetszik és mi nem - túl azon hogy egyéntől is függ, hogy Megmondó-tornando új egyenletet eszelhet ki. Csak ide akartam kilyukadni


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 17)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Ahogy nézem az időpontot amikor írtál Editke, az jutott eszembe: elalvás előtt, ilyen gondolatok jönnek ki embererből, akkor ezt az állapotot tanítani kéne és megváltozna a világ.
> Aztán meg az, jó, hogy vagy mert új szint viszel a fórum életébe.


Gépész mester. Köszönöm Pedig még sokmindent nem tettem hallhatóvá, időhiány, illetve a közös géphasználat miatt... 
Hogy milyen gondolatok jönnek este, ha lefekszem, inkább ne tudd meg... Ezért inkább irányítom őket. Tegnap nem voltam álmos még, azért jöttek a kipihent okfejtések.. 
Egyébként egyet értek azzal, amit leírtál.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 17)

Nem tetszik Korompai Vali felolvasása.Többet vártam tőle.Sokan szeretik, megszoktäk. Szubjektív. Most tudom kővel hajigálnátok meg. Úgyhogy bocsássatok meg udvariatlan őszinteségemért,már szaladok is!!!!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

editke2004 írta:


> Gépész mester.
> 
> Hogy milyen gondolatok jönnek este, ha lefekszem, inkább ne tudd meg...



Ez a "mester" titulus szerintem túlzás, ha a szó egyik értelmét veszem. 
Ha a másikat, amivel az öreg szakikat "tisztelik" meg, akkor azért.
De bármely értelemben is született a titulus nem érzem magaménak.

Hogy egy nő fejében milyen gondolatok járnak csak sejteni tudom a feleségem és a lányom bizonyos megnyilvánulásaiból. Néha "menekülök" előlük.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 17)

Indul a bakterház..
Angel és Gépész biztosan ismeri de itt egy részlet más felolvasásban. Bakonyi Orsié.
https://felolvaso.wordpress.com/2012/11/22/rideg-sandor-indul-a-bakterhaz-reszlet/ 
Én a most feltettet nem hallgattam meg,másik felolvasóval de aki akarja ezzel összehasonlíthatja.
Egy biztos,: ennél a műnél nem könnyű.. túl sok a viszonyítási alap , kellemes berögződés és az elvárás. Mert a film és a benne lévő tájszólás, szóhasználat. valami fantasztikusan jó.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Nehéz elvonatkoztatni a filmhangtól, miután bármi is történik az köszön vissza!
> A többivel nincs gondom.


Jó, majd nagy empátiával megengedéssel fogom kezelni Bereznay féle felolvasást
Lehet csak az a tipikus est fog előállni:
Egy nagy sikerű valamikor megismert alkotást mástól nem lehet elképzelni.
Mondok példát
Ott a Tüskevár Matula bácsija(Bánhidi László)
Aki egy telitalálat a maga teljesen egyéni karakterével
Ezt a filmet után gyártani lehetetlen
Megpróbálják


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

Röpke megfigyelés:
https://felolvaso.wordpress.com/2012/11/22/rideg-sandor-indul-a-bakterhaz-reszlet/
És a Bereznay féle
Hangszín összehasonlítás a Bereznay Éva mélyebb,nyugodtabb nekem jobb


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 17)

Azért én a data.hu oldalon konkrétan látom, hogy hányszor töltöttek le egy-egy filét tőlem.


tornando írta:


> Nemo köszönöm, mert a filmhang után végre itt a teljes könyv


Nem az én érdemem. Egy másik oldalon (amiről kiindult ez a vita, amit nem teljesen értek, különösen a statisztikai részt) felvette a kapcsolatot velem egy kedves uriember, aki közölte, hogy az ő netje ahhoz lassú, hogy megosszon, de van egy csomó ritkasága, amit digitalizált. Nekem szép lassan átküldi, s én szép lassan megosztom. 
Olyan, de olyan könyvei vannak, hogy csorog az ember orra... Aztán keres egy papírzsepit...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

Nem hiszem, hogy vita lenne. Csak a valóság és a statisztika közti különbség 
lett górcső alá véve.
Békés kis csevegés, némi iróniával.
Sok ilyen kellene, több résztvevővel. És kialakulna egy kellemes beszélgetős oldal.
Bízom benne, hogy kialakul még mielőtt beszédre és írásra is képtelen leszek.


----------



## analema (2015 Január 17)

tornando írta:


> Bendegúznak ízes beszéde volt.A szereplőválogatásban nem csak a csibészes arca játszhatott szerepet hanem a tájszólása



Szegény Olvasztó Imre, lassan 2 éve hogy úgy döntött elhagyja a földi létet  
Kevés az a gyerekszínész, aki képes több nemzedéken átívelő legendává lenni. És azt gondolom nem csak azért, mert ő egy ilyen vásott kölyök volt, hanem mert ő ezzel együtt kiváló színészi képességekkel bírt.


----------



## analema (2015 Január 17)

tornando írta:


> Ezt a filmet után gyártani lehetetlen
> Megpróbálják



Kb. akkora sikerrel, mint a Vukkot...


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Az attól függ ki olvassa fel.
> Most csak hirtelen:
> Bodor Tibor által felolvasott és általam elolvasott könyvek,
> Winnetou, olvasva, Galambos Pétertől is nagyon jó volt.
> ...


Csak egy mondat Reviczky szerintem is már parodisztikusan túljátssza
Igen Galambos Péter jó. Jó volt az "Asszony a tóban"-nál
Ő is képes sablonná válni de
Íme egy sablon készlet:


----------



## analema (2015 Január 17)

editke2004 írta:


> Ha már statisztika.
> Tavaly ki kellett töltenem egy elég bonyolult témában, többoldalas KSH- nak küldendő kérdőívet, mondjuk inkább kötelező adatszolgáltatásnak., mert az.



Ha egyszer megtudják hogyan állítottam elő sok KSH-nak küldendő adatot, akkor maradék életemet a gulágon töltöm 
De semmi sem hiteles a mai világban. Volt olyan, hogy a királyi M1 hivatalos nézettsége adáshibakor nagyobb volt, mint a megelőző reggel, amikor tényleg volt is rajta valami 

"Csak abban a statisztikában hiszek, amit én magam hamisítok” ...csak annak a statisztikának hiszek, amit saját magam hamisítottam" - Churchill


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

analema írta:


> Kb. akkora sikerrel, mint a Vukkot...


Kedvedért:


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 17)

Egyébként amikor hallgattam az Indul a bakterházat az járt kicsiny koponyacsontomban, hogy hát ha ezt Gépész, vagy Teddyted... Ha ennek nekiesnének... Hát az ott lönne a szeren. 
Most éppen este elalvás előtt Kockás Pierre-t hallgatok fülessel (az asszony már szendereg), s tegnap rám szólt nejem őnagysága, hogy vagy abbahagyom a röhögést, vagy menjek ki az erkélyre... Ami nincs.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

nemokap írta:


> rám szólt nejem őnagysága, hogy vagy abbahagyom a röhögést, vagy menjek ki az erkélyre... Ami nincs.


Már voltál kint előzőleg az erkélyen és nem bírta a 96 kg - ot?
Bocsi, ezt nem bírtam kihagyni


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

nemokap írta:


> Egyébként amikor hallgattam az Indul a bakterházat az járt kicsiny koponyacsontomban, hogy hát ha ezt Gépész, vagy Teddyted... Ha ennek nekiesnének... Hát az ott lönne a szeren.


Én biztos műparaszti beszéddel olvastam volna fel.


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 17)

Hát akkor olvasd fel...  Nekem bejönne.


----------



## analema (2015 Január 17)

tornando írta:


> Kedvedért:



 Ismerem, de megnézem most azért is még egyszer, hogy feldobjon  Legjobb szöveg ebben nekem, hogy mekkora a body count. Tényleg nem csak rossz lett, de akkora benne a vérengzés, mintha perverz felnőtteknek szánták volna.


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 17)

Na raktam fel még két ritkaságot... Ezt ez a jóember, vatibi digitalizálta, enkezüleg, eddig csak kazettán volt meg. 
A következő, amint leér: Béládi László: Sztálin c. könyve lesz.
De közeleg már a Moby Dick is...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 17)

nemokap írta:


> Hát akkor olvasd fel...  Nekem bejönne.


Meggondolom!


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 18)

analema írta:


> Szegény Olvasztó Imre, lassan 2 éve hogy úgy döntött elhagyja a földi létet
> Kevés az a gyerekszínész, aki képes több nemzedéken átívelő legendává lenni. És azt gondolom nem csak azért, mert ő egy ilyen vásott kölyök volt, hanem mert ő ezzel együtt kiváló színészi képességekkel bírt.


Minden igaz, de mégsem lett színész (talán mert mégis csak gyerekszínészként volt elég jó)
Mert ezen kívül egyszer szerepelt még filmben A Kémeri tv sorozat 1 epizódjában
Éppen mert nem bizonyított más szerepekben. Túlzás nélkül a jelzőkkel, csak ezt:Kiváló volt a Bendegúz szerepében


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 23)

nemokap írta:


> Mikszáth Kálmán: A vén gazember
> Előadó: Bodor Tibor​


Most ezt hallgattam de mintha már egyszer meg lett volna hangoskönyveknél és nálam is
Ez egy nagyon szerethető könyv.Mikszáth kiváló művei közé sorolom én is
Nagyon szép nyelvet használ,igen jó iróniával ahol kell
Ezért kiváló korrajz is
Érzelmes előadót kívánt,mert több megható rész van benne
Ezt a legkiválóbb, eszköztelenül is remekelő Bodor Tibor teszi egy nagyszerű hangoskönyvé
Posztumusz köszönet az utánozhatatlan írónak,a remek felolvasónak
És mai köszönet Nemonak, mert idehozta
---------------
Nem a Varró Daniknak van helye az* oktatásban*, hanem ilyen nagyságoknak mint Mikszáth Kálmán


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 23)

Szia Tornando...
Nem vitázni szeretnék veled, mert ahhoz nehéz páncél kell

Mikszáthot én is szeretem, a kedvencem!De Varró Dániel igen is jó kortárs író, helye lehet az oktatásban. Varró Dani megértéséhez, élvezéséhez sokszor széleskörű Külföldi(p.l angol) irodalomismerethez van szükség. A Túl a maszat-hegyen c. meseregénye például azért jó, mert a gyerekek a maguk módján, az irodalomszeretők pedig mögé látva a dolgoknak tudnak szórakozni rajta.
Tudom miért mondod ezt az oktatásos dolgot, a múltkori hírek miatt.Csak szeretném, ha nem becsülnénk le Varrót. ( A kortársak között nem ő az aki gyenge, olvastam már olvashatatlant, köpködtem utána)
Mellesleg.. Mikszáthot olvas a fiam kötelezőt, iszonyatosan küzd vele, rendszeresen nyújtom neki a szómagyarázatot,de sose fog beépülni a mai főleg városi gyerekek nyelvezetébe a szép ízes, népi beszéd és szókincs(én is sajnálom, hidd el) De idegen is lenne, ha egy társaságban elkezdene így beszélni.(Szerintem te se beszélsz úgy, pedig tetszik neked, én sem, mert nem is értenének sokan) A nyelv változik, ezt tudomásul kell venni! Ez a változás új szavakat hoz, és sajnos elavulttá tesz szavakat, de ez nem csak az oktatáson múlik!(gazdaság, technikai vívmányok, idegen jövevényszavak és sorolhatnám)
A gyerekek sajnos unatkoznak az irodalom órán... nem lehet kizárólag klasszikusokkal traktálni őket.Ez a személyes tapasztalatom is. Nevelési feladatot többet látok a klasszikusokban.Arany középút. természetesen nem lehet elhagyni Mikszáthot, Gárdonyit, Móriczot, Petőfit , Aranyt!Meg kell őket ismertetni velük, de a kortársnak igen is helye van a mai magyar órákon.
Se te se én nem járunk lovaskocsival vagy lóháton dolgozni..(pedig de szeretnék!)
Lehet gyenge hasonlat, de most ez jutott eszembe.
Na nem nyelvÉSZkedek tovább, mert estig bírnám nyelvvel,csak idővel nem. A lényeg amit akartam mondani:
Le a kalappal Mikszáth Úr! Utánozhatatlan vagy.
És le a kalappal Varró Úr! Egyedi vagy és szórakoztató!


----------



## analema (2015 Január 23)

editke2004 írta:


> ... rendszeresen nyújtom neki a szómagyarázatot...



Erről egy rész jutott eszembe egy klasszikusból:

Bizony Zebulon, de haraggal eltelve és kétségbeeséssel; kopasz homloka+, melyen a bagósüveg karimája széles, veres nyomat hagyott, mint valami mártírglóriát, izzadt kuszált hajjal van tele ragadva, szakálla, bajusza deres és jégcsapos, ahogy azt a zúzmara odakinn kandírozta; arcának minden izma el van szánva mentül több ráncot csoportosítani az orra körül, amivel exorbitans haragnak és méltatlankodásnak kellene kifejezve lenni – tökéletesen ellenkező siker mellett.
Mikor minden ember úgy szereti, úgy nem fél tőle!
– Nem kaptam utolsó stáción forspontot*!
E szavakkal motiválja üldöző fátumát.
Az ifjabb vendégek felugrálnak elötte helyeikről; az idősebbek és tekintélyesebbek messziről beneventálják*; vén hajdúk sietnek elvenni süvegét, téli kesztyűit+, még mosómedveprémes bekesét is levennék róla, de azt már nem adja, mert nincs alatta más; az, ha kigombolja, szalonruha+; ha begombolja, kijáró öltözet; ha lekefélik, díszköntös: amire most nagy szüksége volna, mert a décbunda*, amit az úton viselt, nagyon ereszti a szőrt; de most arra nincs idő+.

Szerintem a mai gyerek fejében itt nagyon sokszor villan fel a WTF lámpa, hogy mai szóhasználattal éljek


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 23)

editke2004 írta:


> Szia Tornando...
> Nem vitázni szeretnék veled,


*Sejtettem hogy védelembe fogod venni
Mert láttam tettél fel Varrótól*
A fórum hírek kapcsán indult el egy vita
A Varró gyalázatosan *primitív nyelvű *versikéi ügyén.
Hogy benne legyen-e az* irodalom oktatásban *
*Mit hallgatunk és mit hazudunk el? – tovább dagad a versbotrány*
A régiek nyelvezetével írottakról egyetértek
Hogy mi fog beépülni és mi nem az nem tudható.
Köznyelvben legyőzi az SMS nyelv és a túlbecézés pl:
"_fusizik a fatim is,_
_a műhelyben_
_vegyigyümi üviben,_
_a sparhelten_
_..._
_dobi cigi dugiba a farzsebben"_

Nos Ha nem értik Mikszáthot az még csak egy állapot, én sem értem a versikét
No de ha nagyobb lesz és egy-két könyvön átverekedte magát mert kötelező olvasmány
Csak körvonalazódik a könyv tartalma
A szavak már ismerősök lesznek
A gyerekek a ifjúk, Ők járnak iskolába Ők gyarapítsák az ismereteiket Ők a tanulók
Ne a nyolcvan felé járók.
Azért az oktatás felelőssége hogy megkíséreljék megtanítani.
Mi sem értettük mindet ami szavakat leírtak a régi nagy írók.
A *Biblia* nyelvezete sem könnyű,sem a tartalma(ezt csak a régi írásmód és szókészlet miatt tettem ide példának)
A Mikszáth féle olvasmányok megadják az alapokat ismerőssé és izgalmassá válnak a szavak(már aki később fogékony lett rá)




> de a kortársnak igen is helye van a mai magyar órákon.


No de melyik kortárs-zseni és hány éves korban kerüljön az iskolai oktatásba?
Zseni vagy műzseni.Én ezt se fogom eldönteni
SMS nyelvet nem kell tanítani. Azt maguktól tanulják
A kortárs művészet, vagy nem művészet, mindég vita volt
Már az is küzdésük volt hol tudjanak bemutatkozni az Ifjú titánok
A kortárs kérdés sosem volt egyszerű
Küzdjenek meg érte, majd haláluk után lesznek elismerve
Szerezzenek szponzort. Általános iskolában ezt oktassák? Talán középiskolában!
No de majd _Hoffmann Rózsa_ megoldja
---------------------
Itt egy 21 perces humoros film
Jó példa a Biblia és a mai nyelvezetre: Ú[email protected]


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 24)

editke2004 írta:


> Szia Tornando...
> 
> Mellesleg.. Mikszáthot olvas a fiam kötelezőt, iszonyatosan küzd vele, rendszeresen nyújtom neki a szómagyarázatot,de sose fog beépülni a mai főleg városi gyerekek nyelvezetébe a szép ízes, népi beszéd és szókincs(én is sajnálom, hidd el)


Nem baj csak küzdjön az a dolga
Megmarad amennyi megmarad
Nem a szavak értésén múlik.Egy hangulatot akkor is ad ha az ismeretlen szavakat átugorja a szemével
Én sem tudtam mindet. pl kasznár=gazdatiszt
De sejteni lehetett fő gazdasági ügyintézőről van szó
Volt még jó pár szó
pl amikor német szavakat mond.
*Nem fontos érteni minden szót, lehet érteni a tartalmat és érezni a hangulatát*
-------------------
Itt van például egy mondat:


Mikszáth-Vén gazember írta:


> "István hátul faragta a padot, vásott *»durae capacitatis puer«* volt, akinek tölcsérrel se lehetett volna a fejébe valami nagy okosságot önteni, egész nap *pigézett*, vagy gombozott, vagy verekedett, míg ellenben a gyors felfogású Lackó a múzsákkal és az *auctorokkal *társalgott s bámulat tárgya volt lelki ékességei miatt"


Ebből simán át lehet ugrani ezeket:
»durae capacitatis puer«
pigézett
auctorokkal
Vagy feltámad a kíváncsisága és rákeres később a Google-ban
*Akár meg is játszhatod vele ki tud több szavat összegyűjteni amit nem ért
Itt egy másik mondat amiben nem értek egy szót*


> Az erdőből eladogatta a fát; a gabonát, gyapjút potom áron adta el a zsidónak, miután ezért illendő »*rebachot*« alkudott ki magának, együtt trafikált a bérlőkkel; a felesekkel.


»*rebachot*«
*De nem számít lehet sejteni nem kell megállni
auctor-*régi görög vagy latin iró
pigéznek és pitykéznek, (gomboznak) pigéz valószínűleg abroncs kergetés bottal


----------



## teddyted (2015 Január 24)

Tudjátok, hogy sok klasszikust olvasok fel. Ha másért nem, az olvasási rutin miatt megbírkózom a szöveggel - de ezen túlmegyek: az én tanáraim megszerettették velem anno ezt a nyelvezetet, és bizony szeretem, gyakorta használom is. Ha másért nem, érdekességként, vagy tréfának - de éltetem, használom.

Tornádónak igaza van - ha a modern világ jegyében hagyjuk elsüllyedni, kikopni a nyelvünk szépségét, szavait, kifejezéseit, sikeresen lecsupaszítjuk, szép műanyaggá tesszük a magyar nyelvet. Tornado kérded, mikor is kell ezzel a nyelvvel megbarátkoztatni a gyereket... Még a meséknél, még pici gyerekkorban, mert az iskolában kapott hirtelen nyakonöntés már késő, nem feldolgozható.

Nem csak és nem feltétlenül a régies distinctiók, kifejezések kellenek - de a tájszavaink, a mindennapi nyelv sokszínűségének, sajátjának, kifejezőképességének védelme is indokolja mindezt. Itt a család, a kisközösség átadóképessége és ereje az, amit védeni, erősíteni kellene - az oktatás, beleértve már az óvodát, kisiskolát is, kezdettől azzal dolgozik, amit hazulról a keze alá adnak.

El lehet intézni egy naplementét azzal, hogy lement a nap. És le lehet írni szemléletesen, szépen, érzékletesen is. Mikor még közgazdaságtant oktattam, első dolgozatként épp egy naplemente elmondását írattam. Néztek rám, mi köze ennek a közgázhoz? Nagyon röviden - ha nem tudsz tisztességesen kommunikálni, maradsz a száraz szakzsargonban, vagy meg sem érted, fel sem fogod a dolgok jelentését, nem hogy kezelni tudnád, vagy át tudnád adni másoknak.

Másik kis példa - volt egy pici üzlet, mindíg ráörültem, milyen kedves - a neve Petra Boltja volt. Nem telt bele egy év sem, Petra Shop lett. Cca erről van szó.

Editkének is van igaza - minden kornak megvan a maga szótündére. Varró, Tandori, Weores, Romhányi és a többiek után a mostani korban játszik a nyelvvel. Ez is komoly érték, ismerni és érteni kell. Azonban az alapok, a klasszikusok még szép nyelvezetének értése, szeretete és ismerete nélkül felszínes semmi lesz belőle, jópofa akármi. Pont a hátterét, az értelmét nem látják, nem ismerik fel. Nem csak és feltétlen Mikszáth, vagy Eötvös, vagy Cholnoki - bár stabil és érthető, szép alapok, hanem Tamási, Radnóti, Ottlik, Nyírő, Wass, (nem tartalom, nyelvezet)... Hogyan értheti meg valaki Radnótit, József Attilát, Babitsot, Adyt, ha nem látja, érzi a sorok közötti értelmet és érzelmet? Megmarad steril, letudandó, húpersze de jó nagy költőnek, tananyagnak, letudandónak. Vagy kipuskázandónak, vagy még annak sem - de így egynek biztosan nem marad meg: annak a szépségnek, mondanivalónak, léleknek, amit képvisel. Ezt húzza magával többek között a nyelv elsekélyesedése - szerintem.

P.s. Még annyit - én mindíg hosszasan írok, elnézést érte. Ám ami kimaradt, az az igényesség. Felszínes, hétköznapi szókincs nem tesz igényessé embereket, ami a lelkükben is visszaköszön késöbb.

És még valami: Picasso, Vasarely, és a többiek pár vonással absztrakt, néha szinte nevetségesnek ható dolgokat is alkottak - ám ez csak annak nevetséges, aki mást nem tud. Ahhoz, hogy elnagyolhass, egyszerűsíthess, biztos tudással ismerned kell az alapokat. Ők kiválóan tudtak (volna) rajzolni, festeni is, de már megengedhették maguknak az újat, a másfélét. Visszavetítve ezt a nyelvezetre - SMS és netszlenggel felnőtt gyerekek hogy is állnak ezzel?...


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 24)

teddyted írta:


> minden kornak megvan a maga szótündére. Varró, Tandori, Weores, Romhányi
> .


No megjelik a kérdés.
Mikor tegyük zsenivé.
És ki tegye?
Miért került Varró az érettségi tételekbe?
Nem kell ahhoz várni több évet hogy elegendő munkássággal bizonyítson?
Engem kicsit a nyomják valami okból dologra emlékeztet
Gyakran a politika szól bele, kit tegyünk divattá
Erre Jó példa Wass Albert
Ő a Fidesz által felemelt és támogatott író
Kellett a z Erdélyiséghez
Valóban jónak tartom és klasszikussá válhat Ő is. Ha lehámlik róla a politika
A Floridáról írott könyvei teljesen mentesek az aktuálpolitikától rá se lehet erőszakolni se kommunista gyűlöletet, se Trianon fájdalmat
De Wass életművel bizonyított.Nem csak divat, az elmúlik
--------------
Említsem még a színészek esetét akit nyomnak vagy elnyomnak
*Alföldi Róbert*
*




*


Őt már igen régóta 1990-es kedvelem és mit tett vele a politika?
Kikezdték szélső jobbról hogy meleg(mintha nem lenne mindegy alkotói munkájánál)
Leváltották a nemzeti éléről a legalkalmasabb művészt
Szexualitásával semmiképpen nem hivalkodó ember
Még tartózkodónak is lehet nevezni
Ő egy igazi művész.
Régóta fest
Egyik másik rendezésében kicsit sokkoló ez nem vitás




teddyted írta:


> *Másik kis példa - volt egy pici üzlet, mindíg ráörültem, milyen kedves - a neve Petra Boltja volt. Nem telt bele egy év sem, Petra Shop lett. *


Jó példa hogy nem kell elhagyni a divat kedvéért az ízesebb magyar szavakat.
Én úgy emlékszem a szocialisták próbálkoztak törvénnyel is talán még Horn idejében
Ez meg példa arra nem törvénnyel lehet megállítani.A globalizált arculatvesztést
Oktatással inkább.De milyen oktatással?
Hoffman Rózsa félével?


> maradsz a száraz szakzsargonban, vagy meg sem érted, fel sem fogod a dolgok jelentését, nem hogy kezelni tudnád, vagy át tudnád adni másoknak.


Ebben is igazad van


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 25)

nemokap írta:


> Mikszáth Kálmán - Különös házasság​


Ezt a művet én nem merem meghallgatni, mert ismerem
Nem merem, mert annyira felháborít a kiszolgáltatottság és a tehetetlenség a csalással és a hatalommal szemben
A mű jó, de mérgel a tehetetlenség érzete mindég.
Kunos hévvel kardélre hánynám a világot,Spartacus, Robespierre,Dózsa nyomán


----------



## teddyted (2015 Január 26)

Tettem fel valami nagyon érdekeset a hangoskönyvekhez, hátha valaki nem ismeri még.

Tornado, neked külön is kifejezetten ajánlom, szerintem értékelni fogod.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 27)

teddyted írta:


> Tettem fel valami nagyon érdekeset a hangoskönyvekhez, hátha valaki nem ismeri még.
> 
> Tornado, neked külön is kifejezetten ajánlom, szerintem értékelni fogod.


Ez olyan mint a "hoztam valamit de nem mutatom meg"
Keresd meg, melyik kabátzsebemben van


----------



## teddyted (2015 Január 27)

Öööö.... igen. 

Én csak a rádiójátékot ismertem, Szilágyi Tiborral, Horváth Sándorral, Oszterrel, Szacsvayval és a többiekkel... A színházi előadás is biztosan kiváló volt, de az én fejemben már ezek a hangok lakoznak. Egyébfelől tényleg ezerszer hallgatható és ezerszer átgondolható - nálam ez és ilyesmi a hatékony és jó írás / hanganyag ... Hát, ja. Csak amolyan érdekességnek, na


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 27)

teddyted írta:


> Öööö.... igen.
> 
> Én csak a rádiójátékot ismertem, Szilágyi Tiborral, Horváth Sándorral, Oszterrel, Szacsvayval és a többiekkel... A színházi előadás is biztosan kiváló volt, de az én fejemben már ezek a hangok lakoznak. Egyébfelől tényleg ezerszer hallgatható és ezerszer átgondolható - nálam ez és ilyesmi a hatékony és jó írás / hanganyag ... Hát, ja. Csak amolyan érdekességnek, na


Jól tetted
Az a fotó csak a tartalom leírás megtalálásom miatt van ott
Szilágyi Tibor kiváló


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 28)

Örömmel jelzem, hogy túléltük az évszázad hóviharát. Íme a szubjektív beszámolóm: http://egyevphiladelphia.blogspot.com/2015/01/egy-teli-viharon-tul.html


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 28)

Most, a sokadik blogbejegyzést olvasva elhatároztam, hogy ebből könyvet fogsz írni. Nem?
Mit tudom én: Két Dudás megfér Amerikában címmel.
Ha felolvasod biztos nem lesznek jogi problémáid belőle,
viszont remekül szórakoznánk!
Éljen a túlélés!
Nekünk, legalább is Budapesten nincs ( hóhelyzet ) ilyenben részünk.
A mai gyerekek alig látnak havat. Már itthon és Budapesten.


----------



## nemokap (2015 Január 28)

Határeset. Annyira nem jók, szerintem. Meg ahhoz több helyen kellett volna járni, de ez már nem nagyon jön össze április 28-ig.


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 29)

*




Láttam régen egy négysikerű tv filmsorozatot*
Most meghallgattam hangoskönyvben a Sztrogoff Mihály c könyvet
Erős gyomorforgató érzést kerülgetett végig
Az írott könyvről: Fordulatai és nyelvezete sablonos nem tetszik
Olyan érzésem volt hogy ez egy jó kalandregény, _de primitív mondatokkal_
_Mintha egy Latin szappanopera párbeszédeit hallanám_
Jó, hát állítólag ifjúsági regény
Vernétől több kalandregényt olvastam most dereng vissza párbeszédei, dramaturgiája kiszámíthatóan egyszerű
Most legfőképpen olyanok idegesítettek mint "Nagya" óriási erőfeszítéssel győzte le fáradságát. majd megsokszorozta erejét.
Ez a történetvezetési stílus elmegy gyerekeknek
_Annyira tele tette pátoszos gondolatokkal hogy ez nekem már sok. elkötelezettség,halálra szántság,megtízszerezett erő,nem nekem való_
Most én úgy látom mint egy szappanopera féle giccs
De mindenképpen kalandos regény ezzel semmi bajom de a mondatai nagyon rosszak
Sok a csoda, kiszámíthatóak és ismétlődnek a feszültségteremtő fordulatai.

Lefelé ívelő kalandhelyzet, majd jön a remény, de mégsem, aztán két mondattal megoldja
Emlékeztet: Sablonos tetőről lezuhanó párkányba kapaszkodó, aztán lezuhan, de mégsem mert éppen valami elkapja esetre
Vagy a kötél szálainak órákon át tartó szálankénti elszakadására, _kiábrándítóan unalmas megoldás_
Filmekben még sablonos pl: amikor beírnak a történetbe egy rokont kényre kedvre.
Ezt a sablonosságot én nem szeretem.Tiszta mexikói szappanopera
Olyan giccs ez a könyv,hogy csak gyerekként olvashattam volna el. Én már túl sokat láttam,hallgattam.Már ismerek minden fordulat-sablont, ennek a párbeszédei sem tetszettek


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 30)

Most néztem meg A Verne Sztrogoff Mihály egy ismeretlen filmváltozatát NSZK-olasz-jugoszláv kalandfilm 111 perc
Érdekessége Ők is blődnek találhatták a megvakítás Verne féle verzióját.
A vakítás véglegességét a hóhér lepénzelésével kerülte el.Semmi "anyám látása" óvott meg
--------------------------
Gyorsan kitöröltem a Sztrogoff Mihály írott változat okozta kellemetlen érzéseket
Egy másik hangoskönyvel
Ami természetesebben szórakoztat és nincsenek benne mesterkélten túlfűtött helyzetek
Peter Mayle - Egy év Provance-ban(Romoda Klára)





Ez a könyv egy könnyed "fecsegés" érdekesen!
Sok élet-helyzetet és embertípust, viselkedést kicsúfol. De mindezt olyan finoman teszi inkább évődés és szeretetteljes senkire nem lehet megharagudni.Mert csak irónia.
Hogy mellékesen vagy nem mellékesen gasztronómiai élményeket is elénk tár,ez csak plusz érdeme a könyvnek
A felolvasó* Romoda Klára* remekül megállja a helyét,teszi a dolgát felolvas szépen,semmi mórikálás,túljátszás!
Kiválóan elboldogul a francia szavakkal is
Szóval jó


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 30)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!
Kinéztem az ablakon!
Nekem tetszik! ( a szúnyogháló látszik, nem börtönrács )


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 30)

szép
Ezen felbuzdulva én is kinéztem az ablakomon, s elégedett voltam


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 30)

Na jó, hát aki hegytetőn, felhők között él!
Megint kinéztem az ablakon, de ezt már nem fotózom le, mert az eső
tönkre tette a szép reggeli tájat.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Január 30)

Jól van csaltam, bevallom, mert csak hat napig élvezhettem ezt a látványt 

Szerintem mostmár kb. mindketten hasonlóan nyomasztó sarat látunk csak..


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Január 30)

Igen!
Most jött haza uncsi az oviból és kereste a havat.
Megigértem neki, ha hazajön kimegyünk az udvarra és építünk hóembert.
Na ez elmarad, viszont nem győzöm vigasztalni. Már a negyedik tejszeletet eszi
a mamája által engedélyezett kettő helyett.
Majd kapok a pofámra ha nem eszi meg a vacsorát. Pedig nem fogja!


----------



## QQCS842 (2015 Február 1)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Na ez elmarad, viszont nem győzöm vigasztalni. Már a negyedik tejszeletet eszi
> a mamája által engedélyezett kettő helyett.
> Majd kapok a pofámra ha nem eszi meg a vacsorát. Pedig nem fogja!



Ahoj!
Most esett le a húszfilléres, mitől lett uncsi az uncsi!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Február 1)

Az uncsi az unoka szó rövidítése.
Gyakran használt kifejezés nagyszülők között.
Persze aki még nem lépett nagyszülöi korba!?


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 2)

teddyted írta:


> Tudjátok, hogy sok klasszikust olvasok fel. Ha másért nem, az olvasási rutin miatt megbírkózom a szöveggel - de ezen túlmegyek: az én tanáraim megszerettették velem anno ezt a nyelvezetet, és bizony szeretem


Klasszikusok nékül is vannak ma létező szép szavaink csak a vegyigyümi üviben írója meg ne változtassa
Ma ezt látom nagyon kifejezőnek és talán lefordíthatatlannak ezt: *szállingózik*
Nehogy szállincsizik-re változtassa akárki költőzseni vagy más


----------



## teddyted (2015 Február 2)

Vagy az átsejlik, tündököl... és van még bőven. Nekem egyik régi kedvenc szavam erdélyi - pilinkél (mikor egy falevél úgy hull alá, hogy forog-pörög estében).

Ellenben megint szegényebbek vagyunk, Népek. Elment Bitskey Tibor és Gordon Zsuzsa is. Béke velük. Lassan tényleg végleg kimegy egy markáns és meghatározó színésznemzedék.


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 2)

teddyted írta:


> Vagy az átsejlik, tündököl... és van még bőven. Nekem egyik régi kedvenc szavam erdélyi - pilinkél (mikor egy falevél úgy hull alá, hogy forog-pörög estében).
> 
> Ellenben megint szegényebbek vagyunk, Népek. Elment Bitskey Tibor és Gordon Zsuzsa is. Béke velük. Lassan tényleg végleg kimegy egy markáns és meghatározó színésznemzedék.


átsejlik, tündököl,nagyon szépek, kiváló én is láttam egyet:
*rebben* most az erkélyen jutott eszembe
a pilinkél szót nem ismertem


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 2)

*Bitskey Tibor*
Ez szörnyű már Ő is?

*Vajon az Ő temetését is elhallgatja a köztévé??!!*
Mint Bajor Imréét (indoklási duma nem volt Kossuth díjas)
Csak mert túl sok szomorú hírnek nem ildomos megjelennie?





A Bradlay fiúkból elment az első a legidősebb testvér:
*Bitskey Tibor* (Baradlay Ödön)
*Mécs Károly* (Baradlay Richárd)
*Tordy Géza* (Baradlay Jenő)


----------



## nemokap (2015 Február 2)

Kicsit vidámabb gondolat...


 
Ma reggel 7:25-kor Punxsutawney Phil, a bölcsek bölcse, a meteorológusok meteorológusa kijött barlangjából, s meglátta az árnyékát, így még hat hétig tart a tél. Ennek örömére tőlünk északra újabb hóvihar van... Mi itt még havat nem láttunk. Szerintem engem nem szeret a hó, mert sosincs ott ahol én vagyok... Ellenben készült egy szenzációs képriport Lansdale Larry mormota úr kalandjairól. http://egyevphiladelphia.blogspot.com/2015/02/mormota-nap-es-tarsai.html


----------



## teddyted (2015 Február 3)

Sorry about... - Meghalt Berényi Ottó, alias Sajó, a Hacsek és Sajó-ból.

Berényi Ottó január 23-án hunyt el - közölte a Vidám Színpad. 
A színész Játszott a Pécsi Nemzeti Színházban, az Állami Déryné Színházban, de a nézők főképp a Vidám Színpad tagjaként emlékezhetnek rá, a társulat 1963-ban szerződtette, itt játszott nyugdíjba vonulásáig. Bár főképp színpadi színész, vígjátékok, paródiák, kabarék, esztrádműsorok szereplője volt (Él még a kabaré?!; Két férfi az ágy alatt; Van, aki forrón szereti), játszott filmekben is (pl. A veréb is madár című vígjátékban (1953)) és szinkronszínészként is kipróbálta magát. Egyik legismertebb szerepe Sajó volt (Hacsek és Sajó).


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 4)

Berényi Ottó
Szinte sehonnan nem emlékszem rá
Ő is a régi mesterektől tanulhatott.
Ezért sajnálom a pályát, eggyel kevesebb, aki munkamorált, hivatástudatot szívott magába


----------



## QQCS842 (2015 Február 5)

tornando írta:


> Ma ezt látom nagyon kifejezőnek és talán lefordíthatatlannak ezt: *szállingózik*
> Nehogy szállincsizik-re változtassa akárki költőzseni vagy más



Ennek is van már egy változata az általam nagyrabecsült néhai Boncz Gézától:

*Boncz Géza: Orosz mese*

A történetet Jevgenyij Izotóptól hallottam, aki elesett a nagy honvédő hátizsákban. A történet:

1938, Moszkva.
*Sztállingózik* a hó.
Az ellenség megfújja a gyári szirénát - holnap közösen újat vesznek - és elindulnak haza a munkások a szerjózsa minden irányába.
Hazafele tart Olga és Szergej is.
Egy téren átmenve hallják, hogy egy kocsma ablakán halk muzsikok szűrődnek ki, fejenként hat kabáttal régi orosz szokás szerint.
Odabent a tükrön fekszik hason Mása, és Trotyakov, a nagy festő egy jelmondatot ír ki a falra: aki másnak Ermitázs, maga esik bele.
Végül hazaérkeznek, ekkor Olga odalép az ablakhoz támasztott szekrényhez, a fiókot kihúzza, és keresgélni kezd a kitüntetések között.
Majd megáll a keze, ránéz Szergejre, mondja: Válassz csillagot!
Aztán bekövetkezik az, amit már nagyon régen várnak: egymásé lesznek.
Szergej fölkel, magára rántja gránáttépte tangóharmónikáját, és trojka szakadtából, és kibomló hajjal elindul haza, mint aki jól végezte Olgát...


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Február 6)

Hát igen, humor a szavakkal.
Kár, hogy nincs méltó követője!


----------



## Szerika73 (2015 Február 7)

Szép napot Minden kedves Tagnak! Inka birodalommal kapcsolatos könyvet keresnék, ha esetleg tudtok valami információt ezzel kapcsolatosan hálásan megköszönném.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Február 7)

Ha konkrét könyvet kérsz, íróval, címmel, akkor talán könnyebb segíteni. Nekem egyedül Az inkák kincse ugrik be


----------



## Zsuzska/aryes (2015 Február 8)

*Kedves Tagtársak!*
*Ezt a rádiójátékot keresem. Igaz, jó régi (kb 1964 körüli) - vagy honnan lehetne letölteni?????*
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!!

_Kossuth Rádió_

*Nyomorultak

Rádiójáték Victor Hugo regényéből. Lányi Viktor és Révay József fordítása alapján.*

Rendezte Csere Miklós dr.

Szereposztás:

Jean Valjean – Gáti József

Bienvenu püspök – Ladányi Ferenc

Javert, rendőrfelügyelő – Szakáts Miklós

_Július 1. 16:35_ I. rész

_Július 8. 16:35_ II. rész

_Július 15. 16:35_ III. rész

Az epizódok 80 percesek


----------



## nemokap (2015 Február 9)

Javaslat felolvasó uraknak... 
Nyírő József - Úz Bence.
A magyar vakoknál Bereznay Éva olvassa fel. Ezzel még sok gond nincs is. De.
Ez egy férfi meséje. S így elég gyengécske.
A regény maga nagyon jó. Ugye lelkes felolvasó urak, akiknek sokkal jobb hangja van mint nekem felolvassa?


----------



## gegemmi (2015 Február 9)

Kedves Fórumozók!

Sajnos lemaradtam a Kossuth rádióban játszott A kőmajmok háza c. hangjátékról, és most már letölteni sem tudom onnan...
Valaki közületek nem volt olyan ügyes, hogy letöltötte? Vagy esetleg még most is meg tudná tenni?
Ha sikerülne, megköszönném, ha megosztaná velünk(em) is..
Előre is köszönöm!!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Február 10)

Nemo! Semmi gond a hangoddal, fogj hozzá!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Február 10)

gegemmi írta:


> A kőmajmok háza c. hangjáték



[HIDE-THANKS]http://data.hu/get/8426581/A_komajmok_haza_-_Tasnadi_Istvan_regenyebol.zip[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## nemokap (2015 Február 10)

angel1208 írta:


> Nemo! Semmi gond a hangoddal, fogj hozzá!


A helyzet az, hogy egy filemegosztó oldalra feltettem az egyik könyvet, amit felolvastam, s az egy olyan hely, ahol nem ismernek személyesen. 
A visszajelzések után úgy döntöttem, hogy inkább menedzselem a hangoskönyveket, mint felolvasom.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Február 10)

Miért, itt talán ismerünk személyesen?  Érdekelne, hogy magadnak tetszik-e a felolvasásod... No nem mintha én a sajátommal - szerintem a többiek is így lehetnek-meg lennék elégedve, de elárulom, legkönnyebben a saját hangomon alszom el  Azért csodálkozom hogy ilyen hamar feladod. Pedig tényleg nem a hangoddal van a gond, bár nem egy Varga József-szerű hang, azt ismerjük el. No de hátha ahogy öregszel, mélyül


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 10)

nemokap írta:


> A helyzet az, hogy egy filemegosztó oldalra feltettem az egyik könyvet, amit felolvastam, s az egy olyan hely, ahol nem ismernek személyesen.
> A visszajelzések után úgy döntöttem, hogy inkább menedzselem a hangoskönyveket, mint felolvasom.


Én is éppen a személyesen nem ismernek dolgot akartam kipécézni
Gondolom más "user" névvel regisztráltál így kell érteni
Én nem hiszem hogy Angel kérdése helyénvaló"magadnak tetszik-e?"
Az ember saját hangját furcsának hallja, ez régóta így van
A koponya belső rezgései miatt
A visszajelzések, csak hosszútávon és megismétlődve számítanak
Hogy lemondasz a hangoskönyv készítésről az nem lehet végleges
Egy pillanatnyi elbizonytalanodás
Gyakorlat teszi a mestert mondják


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Február 10)

Azt írtam: Érdekelne... vagyis nem kérdeztem rá. Ráadásul nem a hangjára értettem, hanem a felolvasására-koponya mint tereptárgy kizárva!
Nemo, azért ha nem túl ciki, megírod mi tántorított el? Csak mert tornando engem egyfolytában el akar tántorítani, de eddig nem jött össze neki!


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 11)

angel1208 írta:


> ? Csak mert tornando engem egyfolytában el akar tántorítani, de eddig nem jött össze neki!


Angel nem értelek téged, egyetlen szóval sehol-sem "tántorgattalak". ha képzelegsz aludd ki magad
*Egyszer írtam akkor is dicsértelek*:* #632 *Tudsz róla hisz köszönted
Netalán naponta vágysz dicséretre?
Nem is értem mit írsz
Az is furcsa ide írod ha valami gondod van


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 12)

Bereznay Éva egy jó felolvasó
Indul a bakterház
Könyvön vagyok túl észrevételeim: A könyv tartalomban, jóval több mint a film, nem készült el minden a filmben
Amit a filmben láttam, halottam, ott furcsa hogy másként hallom
Ám, mivel több nyelvi humor hangzik el a könyvben. Az ott Bereznay előadásában tetszik
Egy jó iparos a Bereznay Éva, tisztán jól követhetően olvas, ezért megszerettem az előadását
Nem mórikálja magát, visszaadja a könyv sorait teljesen, egy felolvasástól nem akartam többet
Épp úgy tetszik felolvasás szempontjából mint, Az utolsó ember könyv is
Szóval ezért vártam ezt a könyvet és örültem, hogy a filmhangon kívül megjelent felolvasásban is


----------



## Melitta (2015 Február 12)

A mennyei paholy 
http://canadahun.com/temak/eltávozott.53785/
ahol megemlekezunk halottainkrol.

Lehet segiteni abban, hogy ne maradjon ki senki a megemlekezesbol.

Koszonom!


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 16)

Egy könyv Fekete Istvántól
Fekete István irodalmi stílusa sokkal, de sokkal szebb nekem
Mint a feljebb általam Sztrogoff Mihály kapcsán erősen megbírált Verne Gyula
Fekete a tájleírás mestere Ő egy szépíró is, nyelvezete , metaforái csodálatosak
Gyönyörűség őt olvasni hallgatni
Íme néhány idézet tőle:
csend érzékeltetése


Koppányi írta:


> Néha megdobbant valami a padláson, és ült a két fiatal, mintha az idő osonását hallgatták volna.


Egy vén vár hangja


Koppányi írta:


> a somogyi parton – némán állt az ezüstfodrú, nagy víz felett, és ásított volna a reggeli csendben, ha az ilyen öreg végház nem lenne lusta még az ásításra is.


békesség-szeretet


Téli berek írta:


> ...de most csend lett, csak a harang simogató szárnyalása lengett a levegőben, s a három embernek kimondhatatlan, leírhatatlan békesség szállt a szívére.
> És ebben a döbbent csendben most már nem lehetett tudni, hogy honnan jön a harangszó, mert ott volt mindenütt, mint a szél orgonája az erdők felett, ott volt a kunyhóban és a havas berekben, hómezőkön, kívül és belül, nem kérdezett semmit, nem mondott semmit, csak volt - talán kezdettől fogva, mint a jóság, simogató örök vágya, hogy elmúljon, a mi harag, olvadjon, ami fegyver, s ne szálljon soha harangszó a bosszú ás a fájdalom üszkei felett... ne szálljon sehol a világon.


*A Koppányi aga* testamentumából az is kiderül,remek cselekményszövő,értelmesebb párbeszédíró.
És min "mérsékelten romantikus" elemekkel átszőtt, kalandregény szerző is megállja helyét





Én Ezt a filmet valaha láttam
Semmi komoly nyomot nem hagyott bennem,Csak azt hogy Benkó Péter volt a főszereplő és egy törökös film volt
Most Benkő Péter a hangoskönyvben megmutatkozott mint egy rutinos és kiváló színész
Tőle hallgatni élvezet.
Magán gondolatom, az igazán jó színész, kép nélkül a hangján keresztül mutatkozik meg mégjobban.
Talán a színház és a film közötti színészmesterség is ilyen:Elvon a képességekről a látvány
A *Koppányi aga testamentuma* egy olyan kor képét festi fel a török hódoltság idejéből,amikor az aljasabb, embertelenebb ellenség, már rég nem a félig magyarrá vált török, hanem az osztrák császári rabló zsoldosok
Köszönet Benkő Péternek a remek előadásáért hangoskönyvben





Köszönet "csatorna"-nak mert nem tudta kicsomagolni.
Ennek ellenőrzésére töltöttem le és így nem került el ez a könyv
Köszönet Nemo-nak aki hozta


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 21)

teddyted írta:


> Tettem fel valami nagyon érdekeset a hangoskönyvekhez, hátha valaki nem ismeri még.
> 
> Tornado, neked külön is kifejezetten ajánlom, szerintem értékelni fogod.


Mostanság értem oda hogy megkísérlem meghallgatni a Negyven rabló és egy ma született bárány-Oldrich Danek
rádiószínház műsort
Technikai nehézséggel küzdök mert egy darab és hússzú idő
Én meg ki ki hagyok szakaszokat
Visszatalálni a szakaszolás hiánya miatt nehéz
Ezért most megkísérlem 15 perces darabokra szétszedni
Mindég elölről kezdeni nem jó
Pedig érdemes lenne végighallgatni


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 22)

Ken Follett - Könyörtelenül
Kedvelem a Ken Follett könyveket
Nagyon kár, hogy ezt Dr.Batiz Géza olvassa fel
Eddig egy könyvet hallgattam tőle Egy Chandler könyvet
Abban nagyon rossz szinte hallgathatatlan volt.
Két könyv után már lehet megalapozott véleményt mondani, ez még várat magára
Szeretném, ha csak egyszer olvasott rettenetesen rosszul és ez kiváló lenne


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 23)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Egy becsületbeli ügy ( Rob Reiner filmje 1992 )
> 
> Magyar hangok:
> 
> ...


A történet mindenképpen megérdemli a bármilyen formában megjelenést
Itt ebben az esetben legfőképpen a magyar szinkront adó színészek miatt
Mégis fenntartásaim vannak, mikor érdemes valamit, nem felolvasásban hallgatni
Ebben a filmben sok a háttérhang(ajtócsapódás,tárgyak zöreje, baseball ütések stb.. )a képhez hozzátartozó hang
Időnként annyira hangosan kell a film miatt megjelenni, hogy a beszéd odafigyelhetőségeben, engem hangoskönyvként hallgatva zavar.
Ezt a könyvet szívesen hallgattam volna felolvasásban vagy
Kautzki Armand, Sinkó László, Kovács Nóra, közös előadásában ami persze már rádiójáték kategória talán


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Február 23)

Ez a film is olyan mint a Gázláng. Nincs könyv alak. Csak film. Ha lenne könyv már olvastam volna, mert nagyon szeretem a filmet. Azért is próbáltam kiszűrni a hanyagolható hangokat.
Ha lesz időm megcsinálom narratálva. Szerintem a Gázláng nagyon jó lett.


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 24)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Ez a film is olyan mint a Gázláng. Nincs könyv alak. Csak film. Ha lenne könyv már olvastam volna, mert nagyon szeretem a filmet. Azért is próbáltam kiszűrni a hanyagolható hangokat.
> Ha lesz időm megcsinálom narratálva. Szerintem a Gázláng nagyon jó lett.


A gázlángot láttam filmen jó volt.Az időben sokkal régebben készült mint az Egy becsületbeli ügy
Ebből kövezkezik hogy az akkori időkben még nem volt divat a zörejeket olyan mértékben alátenni a filmbe
A Gázláng csak hangként, kép nélkül befogadva,egyszerűbb ügy.Nincsenek benne motorhangok harsány zörejek.
Nincsen benne pl autózás közben felcsapó zene.Mint a Becsületbeli ügyben
Biztos jó lett a gázláng.Úgy emlékszem Kovács Nóra kiválóan illett Bergman-hoz
Érdemes meghallgatni színészeink miatt is Lukács Sándor stb


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 25)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Patric Hamilton - Gázláng
> Az 1944 - ben készült film szinkron hangja.
> A filmet George Cukor rendezte
> Főszerepben:
> ...


Emlékszem arra az időkre amikor televízió még nem volt.
Akkor a rádióban nagyon sok rádiószínháznak nevezett színházi közvetítés volt
A közvetítő illendő, halk mondatokkal bemondta, éppen mi történik a színpadon
Nos hát ez a Gázláng c. film Narrációja
Éppen ezt juttatja eszembe.
Teljesen hibátlan,igen jól sikerült
Jól követhetőek az események.Remek munka
Maga film is alkalmas volt, erre a régi-új műfaj felélesztésére!




A Gázláng egy nagy hatású lélektani thriller
És ez visszajött a hangoskönyvben is, ugyanolyan hatással volt rám, mint a legelső filmnézéskor
Egyszerre felháborított az a lelki terror amivel őrületbe kergette majdnem a feleségét a gyémántok miatt.
Ugyanakkor épp úgy *dühös* voltam az áldozatra, amiért annyira bizonytalan és akarat gyenge
Felháborít az a megaláztatás, amit az alkalmazottak előtt kénytelen elviselni a férje miatt
Bár nem lenne kénytelen, ha nem lenne akaratgyenge, eleve lelki sérült


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Március 3)

Sziasztok!
Ha valakinek megvan C. R. Zafón: A szél árnyékában, (vagy esetleg másvalami Zafóntól) legyen szíves tegye fel.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Március 4)

Johann Wolfgang Goethe - Werther szerelme és halála - felolvassa Seregély Gabriella

Ajánlom szíves figyelmedbe tornando, kíváncsi lennék a véleményedre!
Egy férfi elmeséli élete nagy szerelmét, egy férfi, erre felolvassa egy nő! Most mondjátok meg, ezt hogy képes egy szerelmes férfi helyett egy nő felolvasni:



> Az ablakhoz lépek, drágám! És látom, a viharzó, tovaszárnyaló felhőkön át is látom az örök égbolt néhány csillagát! Nem, nem fogok lehullani! Az Örökkévaló a szívén tart benneteket és engem. Látom a Göncöl csillagait, a legszebb csillagképet valamennyi közt. Ha éjszakánként tőled jöttem, fölöttem állt, ahogy kiléptem a kapudon. Hányszor és mily mámorosan néztem föl rá! Karomat felnyújtva hányszor avattam akkori üdvösségem szentjelképévé! és még ma is... Ó, Lotte, mi nem emlékeztet terád! Nem veszel-e egészen körül! És nem ragadtam-e magamhoz, telhetetlen gyerek módjára, mindent, amit, te, szent, megérintettél!
> 
> Drága árnykép! Visszaadom neked, Lotte, és kérlek, becsüld meg. Ezerszer és ezerszer megcsókoltam, ezer üdvözletet intettem feléje, ha elmentem vagy hazajöttem.
> 
> ...



Szóval van egy érzelmektől mentes, száraz felolvasásunk, amit végighallgattam, mert régen kedvenc volt nálam. DE, ezt a száraz fűrészport nem tettem a kedvenc, máskor is meghallgatom mappába.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 4)

Beka Holt írta:


> Johann Wolfgang Goethe - Werther szerelme és halála - felolvassa Seregély Gabriella
> 
> Ajánlom szíves figyelmedbe tornando, kíváncsi lennék a véleményedre!
> Egy férfi elmeséli élete nagy szerelmét, egy férfi, erre felolvassa egy nő! Most mondjátok meg, ezt hogy képes egy szerelmes férfi helyett egy nő felolvasni:
> ...


Amit felvetsz érdekes hogy női hangon jelenik meg egy férfi oldali történet.
A száraz fűrészpor egy meglepő jellemzés egy monoton felolvasási hangra
Én kedvelem ha nincsen túljátszva, de itt ott azért kell a hangulatteremtő,hangsúlyozás.
Legyen kérdő mondat, a kérdő.
Legyen lágy ott ahol kell
Ám alapvetőleg nem szeretem a szerelmes érzelgős történetet.
Kivétel volt az Indián nyár qqcs842 től(Mert nem fő szál volt a szerelem)
Mint tudjuk kukucs is férfi hang.Mégis tetszett nagyon a könyv
Bár akit rávettem hallgassa meg.
Ő a Nő imitált hangot feleslegesnek találta,Én jónak, (belül volt még)


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Március 4)

tornando írta:


> Amit felvetsz érdekes hogy női hangon jelenik meg egy férfi oldali történet.
> A száraz fűrészpor egy érdekes jellemzés egy monoton felolvasási hangra
> Én kedvelem ha nincsen túljátszva, de itt ott azért kell a hangulatteremtő,hangsúlyozás.
> Legyen kérdő mondat, a kérdő.
> ...



Nem a túlzott érzelgősség hiányzik a felolvasásból, hanem az a nagyon zavaró, hogy adva van egy férfi aki megöli magát, előtte elbúcsúzik a szerelmétől. 
De ez egy női felolvasón keresztül annyira rosszul hangzik!


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 4)

Tegyél egy kísérletet:
Az alábbi könyveket Seregély Gabriella olvassa fel a Tibetet most tette közzé Nemo
Kiderül eleve rosszul olvas vagy csak egy nem sikerült
Cím: Amerre a szél jár
Cím: *Hét év Tibetben* 
Cím: Indiai történetek
Cím: Szókincstár gyermeklexikon
Cím: Werther szerelme és halála


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Március 4)

tornando írta:


> Tegyél egy kísérletet:
> Az alábbi könyveket Seregély Gabriella olvassa fel a Tibetet most tette közzé Nemo?
> Kiderül eleve rosszul olvas vagy csak egy nem sikerült
> Cím: Amerre a szél jár
> ...



Rendben, azt az Indiai történetek címűt megkóstolom, de ha sem fog tetszeni ezt a nőt is megbélyegzem, mint rosszul felolvasót. Nem Ő lesz az első.


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 4)

tornando írta:


> Tegyél egy kísérletet:
> Az alábbi könyveket Seregély Gabriella olvassa fel a Tibetet most tette közzé Nemo?
> Kiderül eleve rosszul olvas vagy csak egy nem sikerült
> Cím: Amerre a szél jár
> ...


Hát belehallgatva nem egy Bodor Tibor. De még nem is egy Korompai Vali. Akkor el lehet képzelni. Bár még nála is van rosszabb, pl. én.


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Március 4)

nemokap írta:


> Hát belehallgatva nem egy Bodor Tibor. De még nem is egy Korompai Vali. Akkor el lehet képzelni. Bár még nála is van rosszabb, pl. én.



Korompai Valit ne is emlegesd, az valami szörnyű mit művelt egy egy könyvvel. Letöltőbe berakva a Hét év Tibetben, olvastam is, filmet is megnéztem, most felolvasást fogok hallgatni. Remélem nem rontja el a hölgy!


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 4)

nemokap írta:


> Hát belehallgatva nem egy Bodor Tibor. De még nem is egy Korompai Vali. Akkor el lehet képzelni. Bár még nála is van rosszabb, pl. én.


Nos én felfedeztem egy Bodor -tól jobb, egy könyves felolvasót Benkő Péter-t
Korompai egy szélsőséges példa, nála a kitartás az ami figyelemre méltó.Több könyvet is elrontott már
Tehát a kettő között óriási a képességbeli különbség ezzel nem tudjuk hová tetted
Magadat ne sorold(ne minősítsd) sehová. Nem tesz jót a bátorságnak.
Szerintem fokozatosan változik a felolvasáskori tévesztések száma.Javul. A hangsúlyozás jobbára rendben


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Március 4)

Hét év Tibetben, felolvassa Seregély Gabriella

Marad a véleményem! 
Nem tud lekötni, hideg felolvasás, olyannyira monoton hang, hogy bealszom tőle. Úgyhogy töröltem, és semmit nem fogok letölteni amit ez a hölgy kínlódik ki magából!
A feltöltést ettől függetlenül itt is megköszönöm!


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 5)

A digitalizálás vatibi úr munkája. Csak neki lassú a nete, s én osztogatom meg, amit küld. (Vicces: Debrecenben elmegy a könyvtárba, kiveszi, bemásolja, elküldi Philadelphiába egy giga nagy e-mailban, én meg felteszem a data-ra, ami Hódmezővásárhelyen van, s megosztom egy kanadai oldalon - Ha valaki azt mondja, a világ nagy kinevetem...  Na jó, április 28-án az a 15 óra utazás sok lesz, vissza az időben...)


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 5)

Ja, még egy ide nem illő kérdés. Mi az a hiteles linkvizsgáló, meg kormányos, meg ilyesmi? 
Legtöbb köszönömmel rendelkező elvetemült egyén státusz nincs?


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 5)

Nem nyertem. Olyan néköm nincsen.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 5)

nemokap írta:


> Nem nyertem. Olyan néköm nincsen.


Van neked is több lehetőséged Leírom:
Személyes adatok
>Foglalkozás:
Vagy>aláírás:
vagy>Státusz üzenet:
Bárhová beírhatod: elvetemült, megrögzött(visszaeső) feltöltő
Mindez akkor látszik mások számára ha az információk fület megnyomja valaki
Kivétel az aláírás, az mindég látszik


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 5)

Az meg furcsa hogy a lassú netre hivatkozik Vatibi
*Nekem mindegy*, csak logikailag nem stimmel.
Amennyi sebességgel és idő alatt elküldi Philadelphiába
Azzal az erővel a Datára is felmenne


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 5)

Ő nem a datára szeretné megosztani, hanem egy másik oldalra, szóval torrentre. Én meg először mindig itt osztom meg az újdonságot.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 5)

nemokap írta:


> Ő nem a datára szeretné megosztani, hanem egy másik oldalra, szóval torrentre. Én meg először mindig itt osztom meg az újdonságot.


Nagyon helyes hogy a datára teszed fel
Nem mindenki szeret torrentezni.
Ám ott sem jelent sokat az Ő lassú internete.Hisz nem csak az Ő gépéről jön


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 7)

Beka Holt írta:


> Hét év Tibetben, felolvassa Seregély Gabriella
> 
> Marad a véleményem!
> Nem tud lekötni, hideg felolvasás, olyannyira monoton hang, hogy bealszom tőle. Úgyhogy töröltem, és semmit nem fogok letölteni amit ez a hölgy kínlódik ki magából!
> A feltöltést ettől függetlenül itt is megköszönöm!


Nos én ezért tartom fontosnak hogy ne könyv szerint válasszak. Hanem előadó szerint
Nem szeretem a csalódásokat
Annyira más élményt ad egy hangoskönyv az írott szón kívül, ha szeretett jó előadó olvassa fel
A emberi beszéd által, jó hangszínnel,közepes vagy jó előadó-képességgel. Annyi pluszt kapok, hogy ha előadókat gyűjtök, nem ér olyan csalódás mint Seregély Gabriellával téged
Persze vannak ínséges idők amikor.A könyv várhatóan jó, vagy elfogyott már a kedvenc felolvasó könyvei
Most Utazás a Balaton körül könyvön keresztül megismertem egy új és elég jó hangot *Borbiczki Ferenc*
Olyan mesélős beszéde van,hogy kicsit emlékeztet Szabó Gyulának a hangjára
Persze ha csak egy két könyv van, egy megkedvelt előadótól mint például Benkó Péter ráfanyalodik az ember Darvas Ivánra is.
Hivatásos művésznők közül Jó Kútvölgyi Erzsébet,Molnár Piroska,Bereznay Éva(Ő már nem olvas a a vakoknál),Romoda Klára akitől megpróbálnám még Bridget Jones naplója, *A Foucault-inga*,Mindjárt megőrülök!,Pentimento könyveket


Olvasnivaló:
*A hangoskönyv múltja, jelene, jövője *


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 7)

Molnár Piroska csodálatosan olvas. Épp úgy, mint Halász Judit és Piros Ildikó, nálam ők a Nagyágyúk. Darvast én se kedveltem, túl modoros és gigerli volt a maga bántottságában. Ellenben rendkívül kellemes felolvasóhangja volt Gábor Miklósnak, Kálmán Györgynek, MádiSzabó Gábornak, vagy akár a méltatlanul elfeledett Nagy Attilának. Ki nem állom viszont szerencsétlen Hegedús D. Gézát és Töröcsik Marit - bár ez az egész igencsak szubjektív persze.


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 8)

tornando írta:


> Nos én ezért tartom fontosnak hogy ne könyv szerint válasszak. Hanem előadó szerint
> Nem szeretem a csalódásokat
> Annyira más élményt ad egy hangoskönyv az írott szón kívül, ha szeretett jó előadó olvassa fel
> A emberi beszéd által, jó hangszínnel,közepes vagy jó előadó-képességgel. Annyi pluszt kapok, hogy ha előadókat gyűjtök, nem ér olyan csalódás mint Seregély Gabriellával téged
> ...



A Foucault-ingát, 2014. februárjában feltettem ide, mármint az oldalra.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

teddyted írta:


> Molnár Piroska csodálatosan olvas. Épp úgy, mint Halász Judit és Piros Ildikó, nálam ők a Nagyágyúk. Darvast én se kedveltem, túl modoros és gigerli volt a maga bántottságában. Ellenben rendkívül kellemes felolvasóhangja volt Gábor Miklósnak, Kálmán Györgynek, MádiSzabó Gábornak, vagy akár a méltatlanul elfeledett Nagy Attilának. Ki nem állom viszont szerencsétlen Hegedús D. Gézát és Töröcsik Marit - bár ez az egész igencsak szubjektív persze.


Ki ne emlékezne azokra a hangokra *Kálmán György,* Gábor Miklós és Nagy Attilát se feledtem
KálmánGyörgy hangjába már a rádiózás idején beleszerettem,Nem tudom mikori a *"Hanyas vagy? '28-as? Mi félszavakból megértjük egymást."*?Lenyűgöző.
Talán 1976. december
Majd később összeforrott a hangja Humphrey Bogarttal A casablanca filmben
Hegedús D. Gézát a nejem utálja, én semleges vagyok vele
Halász Judit egy különleges eset, édes bájos de nekem gyerekmesés beszűkült. Ha tudnák tőle más könyvet talán jobban elragadtatna
--------------------------------
Viszont most túl vagyok egy kereszt-próbán
Néhány üzenettel feljebb írtam Romoda Kláráról
Kíváncsi voltam milyen más könyvben
Ezért választottam tőle *A Foucault-inga* (Umberto Eco)
Előbb a felolvasóról: Nagyon jó nyelvérzéke lehet ennek a nőnek, annyira lendületesen képes olvasni, anyanyelvtől függetlenül és szinte soha nem döccen meg
Itt ebben a könyvben hangulatteremtő képességét nem lehetett megmutatni
Maga a könyv száraz. Ám már a második felében ahol jobban volt történeti szál
és lehetőség, érzelem kifejezésre,ott már ismét hallottam,
Igen meg van benne a képesség hangulati és érzelmi elemek visszaadására
A hangja semleges mégis jó felolvasó szerintem
Két könyvén keresztül mértem ezt fel. Az előző volt az "Egy év Provence-ban" ami színesebb könyv mint az inga


nemokap írta:


> A Foucault-ingát, 2014. februárjában feltettem ide, mármint az oldalra.


Az elmúlt és a mai éjjel meghallgattam


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

teddyted írta:


> Ki nem állom viszont szerencsétlen Hegedús D. Gézát és.. - bár ez az egész igencsak szubjektív persze.


Hogy egy Hegedűs D. Géza felvétellel elringassalak vagy elborzasszalak
Nekem is úgy tünt mindég, túlfűtöttséggel beszél és rossz helyen adja a hangsúlyt
Persze ez ebből a versből alig derül ki.(Hisz vers, ebbe kellhet)
A játéka filmekben stb a túlfűtött (indulat)
Nem tudom jól emlékszem-e volt egy *Kőmíves Kelemen - népballada*
Amiben hallottam Ott nagyon túljátszott volt
*Persze a mércét előtte Berek Kati kimagasló előadása adta(ez már sehol nincsen meg)
Berek Kati: Rege*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Március 8)

Minden NŐNEK munkamentes szép napot kívánok e jeles napon!


----------



## QQCS842 (2015 Március 8)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Minden NŐNEK munkamentes szép napot kívánok e jeles napon!



Csatlakozom az avatarommal.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Minden NŐNEK munkamentes szép napot kívánok e jeles napon!


http://canadahun.com/temak/ki-hozta-el-hozzánk-a-valentin-napot.54798/page-3#post-4555252


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Március 8)

Ha nem baj,hogy én is beleszólok a beszélgetésbe az én egyik kedvenc felolvasóm Széles Tamás akitől Fekete István két regényét hallgattam meg.Kern András Harry Potterét is nagyon szeretem.A nem színészek közül Virágh Tibort,Bereznay Évát én is nagyon kedvelem,mert érthetően, szépen és nem túljátszva olvasnak fel.Most hallgattam meg Stephen King Tűzjáróját Tóth Barnabás előadásában és az is tetszett.Kérni is szeretnék valamit,ha valakinek megvan Henri Charrière: Pillangója amit szintén ő olvas fel tegye már fel légyszives,mert csak a második részét(Szabad vagy pillangó)találtam meg.Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Március 8)

Ja és még valami, csatlakozom a Korompai Valit nem szeretők klubjához,mert amit a könyvekkel művelt az valami borzasztó.Tudom,hogy mondták,hogy hozzá lehet szokni,de nem nem lehet.A baj csak az,hogy jó néhány könyv az általa felolvasottakból nagyon is érdekelne.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Ha nem baj,hogy én is beleszólok a beszélgetésbe az én egyik kedvenc felolvasóm Széles Tamás akitől Fekete István két regényét hallgattam meg.Kern András Harry Potterét is nagyon szeretem.A nem színészek közül Virágh Tibort,Bereznay Évát én is nagyon kedvelem,mert érthetően, szépen és nem túljátszva olvasnak fel.Most hallgattam meg Stephen King Tűzjáróját Tóth Barnabás előadásában és az is tetszett.Kérni is szeretnék valamit,ha valakinek megvan Henri Charrière: Pillangója amit szintén ő olvas fel tegye már fel légyszives,mert csak a második részét(Szabad vagy pillangó)találtam meg.Előre is köszönöm.


Természetesen hisz élménymegosztás helye is
Széles Tamással a Tüskevárnál és a Téli bereknél én is elégedett voltam.
A Téli berek c könyvet felolvasta egy nő is az nem tetszett(Pármai Éva)
Bereznay Évát én is írtam hogy elég jó
Virágh Tiborra most nem emlékszem, akkor szoktam írni amikor friss.
A Halál-folyó(Virágh Tibor)\
Fekete István – Derengő hajnal(Virágh Tibor)\
Glenn Meade-Hófarkas(Virágh Tibor)\
Ken Follett- Az idők végezetéig(Virágh Tibor)\
Ken Follett-Az idők végezetéig(Virágh Tibor)\
William Golding - Szélcsend(Virágh Tibor)\
A fentiek vannak meg tőle A derengő hajnalt újra fogom hallgatni. A Hófarkas elég jó volt
Harry Pottert nem vágyom hallgatni onnan nem ismerem


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Március 8)

tornando írta:


> Természetesen hisz élménymegosztás helye is
> Széles Tamással a Tüskevárnál és a Téli bereknél én is elégedett voltam.
> A Téli berek c könyvet felolvasta egy nő is az nem tetszett(Pármai Éva)
> Bereznay Évát én is írtam hogy elég jó
> ...


Köszi,hogy ide írtad Virágh Tibor felolvasásait ezeket mind hallgattam már.Bereznay Évától pont most a Gyűrűk Urát hallgatom(én már csak ilyen fantasy rajongó vagyok.)


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 8)

Gépészhez és a Többiekhez csatlakozva tisztelettel köszöntöm a Nőket ezen a szép napon (is) 

Tornado,

szerencsétlen Hegedűs D. szerintem is túlordibálja az egészet, bármit is mond - pedig nem lenne rossz színész elvileg. Akármit is csinál azonban, a hangja önmagában irritál, ez van. Épp úgy, mint Töröőcsik Marié, ha meghallom, egyszerűen feláll a szőr a hátamon...

A Harry Pottert azért mindennel együtt is érdemes lenne meghallgatnod. Az első két könyvet Kern nagyon élvezhetően meséli fel. Az pedig, amit Rowling összeművelt a fantáziájával, ahogy ezt a miniuniverzumot kitalálta, bámulatra méltó. A történet önmagában egyre felnőttebb "mese", hatalmas ívű és szerteágazó, de ragyogóan kidolgozott - a magyar fordítása fedig egyszerűen káprázatosan jó lett, le a kalappal a fordító elött. Hatásában nem ok nélkül legalább akkora, mint a Micimackó, vagy az Alice Csodaországban volt a maga korában.

Ami a régi témát - a játszást, semleges hatást, túljátszást illeti.... Ahány ember, annyiféle vélemény, mennyiben, miben, hol a határ, milyen műnél és így tovább. Továbbra is - kivéve persze szerencsétlen Hegedűs D.-t


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

teddyted írta:


> Tornado,
> 
> szerencsétlen Hegedűs D. szerintem is túlordibálja az egészet,


Inkább keresd meg nekem ami adta a mércét
Kőmíves Kelemen - népballada


Tornando írta:


> *Persze a mércét előtte Berek Kati kimagasló előadása adta(ez már sehol nincsen meg)*


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 8)

Sziasztok. Köszönöm a nőnapi köszöntést.
Ha már élménymegosztás van: a felolvasók hangjai , a mű iránti alázat, és alaposságot figyelembe véve: Engler József nálam magasra tette a mércét. Mióta őt hallottam felolvasni, válogatós lettem.Viszont új élmény volt- és jó élmény- még Schnell Àdàm (most Nyírő: Én népemet hallgatom tőle) S Benedek Miklós is nagyon tetszett Mikszáth: Szent Péter esernyőjével. ( Van más felolvasásban is, de az hallgathatatlan a fiam letépte magáról a fülest, szuszogás, lapozás, hadarás...no komment)
Azért az az érdekes, hogy ha olyat hallgatok, amit nem Teddyted olvass fel, mindig ara a következtetésre jutok: hát jó jó, de Teddy mennyivel ügyesebben oldaná meg, vagy tőle is de meghallgatnám. Szóval őt sokszorozni kellene, mert nagyon sok könyvet tudnék neki odaadni mondván.:TŐLED AKAROM HALLANI! Abban a stílusban, azzal az alázattal, azzal a hangsúlyozással, tempóval. Persze ez is szubjektív. 
Míg én azért sem vagyok annyira termékeny mert sok az utómunkám( kivágom még a hangos levegővételt is) mások simán benne hagynak minden egyéb hangot, na mármost az nekem érdekes módon egyszer zavaró, egyszer nem(Pl. Benedek Miklósnál is hallom hogy kicsit hangosabban lélegzik, de nála nem zavar) Az enyémben zavarnak.
Ambrusát is szívesen meghallgatom, kellemes tempó, érthető felolvasás.
Nőkről nem igen tudok még nyilatkozni. Molnár Piroskát persze én is kedvelem.
A héten viszont volt vita olyanról, hogy női felolvasó mennyire tudja átadni a férfi szereplő gondolatait. Hát kérem.. a mostani munkámban nekem is ilyen csapdám van..S ezzel kapcsolatban megint csak azt tudom mondani, hogy több női hangra írt szerzői jog által nem védett olvasmányra lenne szükség, más témában is nem csak a romantikában.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 8)

Tornando
Ne hagyd ki a Harry Pottert, én is azt mondom.
Adj esélyt neki. Én is adtam, pedig először úgy álltam hozzá, ahogy te.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

nemokap írta:


> A Foucault-ingát, 2014. februárjában feltettem ide, mármint az oldalra.


A Foucault-inga
A felolvasó miatt töltöttem le arról már írtam A könyv témája nem fog meg
"Nagyszámú dilettáns írót, önjelölt költőt, ezoterikus eszmék és összeesküvés-elméletek szerzői"
Annyi titkos társaságon,Rózsakeresztesek és okkultizmuson át halad előre aminek feléről még csak nem is hallottam
Tetszett az a két féle nézőpont amit a A templomos lovagrend--ről ír
A szatírát itt lehetett főleg felfedezni
Logikai csavaros bizonyítással leplezi le,és önmagát erősítő álokoskodással bizonyítja a nem létező létezését
Én nem vagyok olyan okos és járatos hogy erről többet írjak
Az összeesküvés elméletektől, misztikus dolgoktól annyira távol állok
Erőm annyi hogy el tudjak menni 400 métert.Nem hogy megbirkózzak egy ilyen könyvel
Umberto Eco A Rózsa neve filmen nagyon tetszett
Talán ezért választottam Ramoda Klárától ezt a könyvet
A szatíra az ami tetszett a könyvben


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

editke2004 írta:


> Adj esélyt neki. Én is adtam, pedig először úgy álltam hozzá, ahogy te.


Esélyt egy varázslós mesének?
Megkísérlem
Időpontot kérek a kartonozóban


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Március 8)

teddyted írta:


> Gépészhez és a Többiekhez csatlakozva tisztelettel köszöntöm a Nőket ezen a szép napon (is)
> 
> Tornado,
> 
> ...


Teljesen igazad van Kern András Harry Pottere óta lettem nagy hangoskönyv rajongó.Kár,hogy a többit nem ő olvasta fel,de a történet utána úgy megfogott,hogy már nem bántam ki meséli el.A filmek nem annyira tudják visszaadni a könyvek hangulatát,mert egy csomó mindent pl az iskolában vagy vagy az oduban játszódó eseményeket csak rövidítve vagy egyáltalán nem úgy mutatja be,bár ezt egy mozifilmtől nem is várhatjuk el.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

Kern András miatt bemegyek az előadásra
Mert ugye először az előadó, aztán a mű.Ritkán fordítva


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 8)

tornando írta:


> Esélyt egy varázslós mesének?
> Megkísérlem
> Időpontot kérek a kartonozóban


Egy esèlyt akkor is megèrdemel. Lazulj le kicsit,ne legyèl ennyire"földhözragadt"(èn is az voltam) mese nem mese, ne a müfajàval foglalkozz, van igenis üzenete, kicsit engedd magad elrepíteni egy kitalàlt vilàgba,legyèl gyerek ùjra, ha màskèpp nem megy. Bàr èn mèg nem hallgattam, de kètszer olvastam el a köteteket.A függösèget okozó osztályon nekem is van kartonom


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

Ez nem földhözragadtság kérdése,hanem érdeklődés nagyobb ügyek iránt
*Én a társadalmi drámát szeretem és az emberi sorsokról szóló könyvet*
Tízszer a Gion Nándor: Sortűz egy fekete bivalyért vagy Rideg Sándor - Lelkek szakadékai között vagy Gyalog Juli is.
Ide tartozik még a Frei politikai könyvei.Ezt is előrébb helyezem
Nem pedig egy misztikus könyvet
Ha lazulni akarok akkor Fekete Istvánt veszem elő. Ő is ír társadalmi kérdésekről(Zsellérek),Derengő hajnal
Emberi mesét is, a nem minden tanulság nélkülit(Kele)


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 8)

tornando írta:


> Ez nem földhözragadtság kérdése,hanem érdeklődés nagyobb ügyek iránt
> *Én a társadalmi drámát szeretem és az emberi sorsokról szóló könyvet*
> Tízszer a Gion Nándor: Sortűz egy fekete bivalyért vagy Rideg Sándor - Lelkek szakadékai között vagy Gyalog Juli is.
> Ide tartozik még a Frei politikai könyvei.Ezt is előrébb helyezem
> ...


Jaj már.. Mind szép és jó, amiket írsz, csodálatos Fekete István is..De azokat már ismered! Ehh


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 8)

Most te vitatkozol pedig nem csak Fekete Istvánt írtam


> Tízszer a Gion Nándor: Sortűz egy fekete bivalyért vagy Rideg Sándor - Lelkek szakadékai között vagy Gyalog Juli is.
> Ide tartozik még a Frei politikai könyvei.Ezt is előrébb helyezem


Ott van például a 12 dühös ember
Most van egy jó film: Filofax, avagy a sors könyve
Ez az érdeklődésem mint írtam kikapcsolódás is
Ha még mást akarok megnézem Ferge Zsuzsát a tévében vagy Heller Ágnest
Izgalmas,érdekes


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 8)

Dehogy vitatkozom. Giont èn is szeretem. Meg àltalàban, akikröl irsz..
Csak azt mondom lehetnèl nyitottabb az ùjra, màsra, de ha nem, hát nem. Èn szóltam.. 
Persze ettöl mèg nekem nem rosszabb,csak akartam, hogy neked is jó legyen.Ez olyan, mint hogy megjelenik egy ismeretlen déligyümölcs a polcokon,de te nem kóstolod meg mert jó neked a narancs is. Honnan tudod milyen az íze,ha nem kóstolod meg?
Nem kampànyolok tovâbb HP-nek,majd làtod... (vagy nem)


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 9)

Mielőtt jelzőket használsz
Nem gondolod hogy az ember már túl van egy válogatáson és kialakult mit szeret?
*Inkább keresd meg nekem azt ritkaságot ami Berek Kati*-tól nincsen meg sehol és már beszéltem róla
Én azt a hangulati és mondanivalójú műfajt kedvelem,
Nem vidám, de annál magvasabb és dermesztő mint nemzettragédia



Amit Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok(QQCS842) c könyv adott
Az alábbi dal már 16 évesen megkarcolt
A komolyságom ezt kívánta talán,vagy csak annyira kedveltem Mezey Máriát


----------



## derildike (2015 Március 9)

Sziasztok! Én eddig sohasem írtam az oldalra , nem is követtem az itteni beszélgetéseket , de minden egyes felolvasónak nagyon köszönöm a munkáját. Nap , mint nap Miattatok tudok felkelni hajnalban , hogy a halál monoton munkahelyemen átvészeljem a csaknem 9 órás munkaidőt, éhbérért. különösen Angel -nek köszönném meg a megnyugtató hangján hangján felolvasott klasz könyveket. Dr. Gépész is a szívem csücske.Szerettem a Rejtőket és a sci-fiket Tőle. Mindannyian csodálatos munkát végeztek!Köszönöm!


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 10)

editke,
sikeresen zavarba hoztál 

Én úgy vagyok ezzel, hogy a felolvasásoknál, hanganyag készítésnél mindenki mást és másképp csinál. Az emberek beleadják saját stílusukat, hangulatukat, egyéniségüket, tehetségüket - épp e miatt nem mérhetők össze a dolgok. Mindkét oldalon szubjektív, aki készíti, annál is - és aki hallgatja, befogadja, annál is. Egy hanganyagnál a kiválasztástól a minőségig elég komoly felelőssége van annak, aki készíti. Nem árt tisztelni az írást, az íróját és a hallgatókat sem - persze nem kell ezt (sem) vérkomolyan venni. Mindenkinek más tetszik, mindenki másképp áll a dolgokhoz. Szerencsére, hiszen sokfélék vagyunk. Van, aki szórakoztat, van, aki próbálgatja a lehetőségeket, vannak, akik a hagyományos módon dolgoznak, megint mások új utakat keresnek, van, aki egyszerűen csak visszaadja saját élményeit, vannak, akik csak le akarnak tenni valamit az asztalra, mások pedig semmit sem akarnak  Így teljes és helyes.

Igazis - két komoly kedvencemet múltkor elfelejtettem említeni. Avar Istvánt és Sinkó Lászlót. A nyugodt, hangulatteremtő, nagyon szép munkák mesterei.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

derildike írta:


> .., hogy a halál monoton munkahelyemen átvészeljem a csaknem 9 órás munkaidőt, éhbérért...


Már nem először írsz a munkát túlélni mondatokkal
És én már rákérdeztem:
Milyen munkahely az amit túlélni kell?
Én szerettem a munkám,biztos szerencsés alkat vagyok,vagy szerencsésebb helyzetben voltam
Jó nem volt monoton,mert az nem is nekem való.
Főnök sehol a közelben, magam szervezem ami rám volt bízva.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 10)

Tegnap elkezdtem írni hogy én mi alapján választom mit hallgatok. Aztán mégsem küldtem el, mert ez annyira szubjektív... De azért csak megosztom a szempontjaim:
1. A téma
2. A téma
3. Ha elkezdem hallgatni és nem zavar közben a felolvasó stílusa, hangszíne, stb... akkor mehet végig.

Gépész hangja nagyon kellemes, az állatorvosos felolvasásai pedig csodálatosak. Azt mintha rászabták volna. Sokkal emberibbnek, közelebb állónak éreztem a korábbi felolvasásait. Mintha a tökéletességre való törekvése elvenné azt, amit kedveltem... 
Még QQCS842 akit szívesen hallgatok. Ráadásul -bocsi érte- de nem az előadása miatt. Hanem mert olyan könyveket választ amik engem is érdekelnek, és mert le-nyű-göz az az erőteljes hangja-le is szoktam halkítani  Kettejük hangja az, amin el is tudok aludni-és ezt most pozitívumként írom! 

Hogy miért kettejüket emeltem ki? Mert náluk van olyan érzésem, hogy ezt most nekem olvassák hangosan! És ez valahogy jó! 
A profi előadók pedig.... nos róluk már annyit írtunk, minek ismételgetni? 
De mint az elején írtam, nem a felolvasó alapján válogatok.

UFF! Én szóltam!


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

Van egy könyv amit képtelen voltam végigolvasni pedig szerettem volna
Meghallgatnám jót aludnék rajta, kivéve ha jó felolvasó olvassa fel
Émile Zola · Igazság
Mert ugye egy jó előadóért mindent még hosszúra írott könyvet is
Annyira szeretem a jó előadásokat, az emberi hanggal való játékot


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 10)

Volt olyan könyv amit én sem tudtam végigolvasni. Gondoltam, majd akkor meghallgatom. Úgysem ment. Na ez az "Igazság"!


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

Van egy téma e HP Hawlet Packard?
Amit Kern András élvezetes játéka miatt hallgatok meg és eddig csodás előadás
Vannak akik Seregély Gabriella bármit olvas fel semmit
Vannak akik Korompaitól semmit


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 10)

Miért, Korompai Valinak legalább a hangja kellemes. Stephen Kingtől a Cujo-t -a végét leszámítva-egész jól olvassa.


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 10)

Szerintem Korompainak a hangja sem túl különös, inkább átlagos, vagy talán az sem - valahogy a stílusával még ezen is ront nálam elérve a "na, valaki már megint sikeresen elcseszett egy jó könyvet" szintjét, ami nem is olyan ritka sajnos... Ettől függetlenül természetesen van aki szereti - számára örömet és kikapcsolódást tud okozni mint más, hasonló előadások. Természetesen, hiszen mindenben más és más az ingerküszöb.

tornado, örülök, hogy rászántad magad Kern-re és a könyvre. A történet sem rossz az előadásmód talán "eladja" neked is


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 10)

Nem különös a hangja-nem is azt írtam. De nem bántja az ember fülét. Vagy egy könyvet akarok meghallgatni, vagy egy előadást, de igazad van teddyted, nem egyforma szerencsére az ízlésünk  Különös, vagy inkább egyedi pl. Domján Edit, vagy Darvas Iván hangja. A 22-es csapdáját pl. nem bírtam meghallgatni Darvas Iván felolvasásában. Pedig biztosan jól olvas fel, de .... na és itt jön az egyéni ízlés 
Kinyüzsiztem magam, sziasztok és minden szépet és jót mindenkinek!


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 10)

No ,ezért nem is olyan nagy baj, ha duplázás van egy felolvasásban .Mindenki választhatja a neki kedvére valót. És ez így is van jól.
TEddy.. zavarba, ..Az meg mi? Tárgyilagosan szubjektív voltam
Tornando: Juhéjjjj, hallgatja a villámsújtotta fejűt!
Angel: Én is a témára megyek rá először. De ha nem tetszik a felolvasás: veszett fejsze nyele.Siratom a könyvet..
Viszont ez a Buddhista könyv amit feltettem,nem mondom, hogy annyira érdekelt, de elkezdtem és Szabó Sipos Barnabás hangja megnyugtató és szuperül olvasott fel.. 
Szóval ilyen is előfordulhat.
És amúgy meg olyan jó hogy itt vagytok
Mind hallgatók, mint felolvasók.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

No hogy másképpen is lássátok másképpen próbálom elmondani
Teddyre számítok jobban
Nézzük messziről
Kezdjük a reklámpiaccal az eladhatósággal
A mozi reklámokkal:
Hogyan néznek ki?:
Minimális részleteket mutatnak a filmből
Ám ellenben mindég ott szól a* szereplők bemondása mély hangzatos szavakkal*,szinte csattannak:
Emely Dickson, Cheryl Strayed, stb
Vagy még az eladhatóságot gyakran a rendező nevével dörgik ránk: Steven Spielberg filmje
A színházi bemutatók is a Szereplők felsorolására teszi a hangsúlyt
-------
Nézzük máshonnan nézzük a szinkronon keresztül
Erre ott vannak a Port.hu hozzászólásai
Mennyit írnak arról milyen rosszul szinkronizálták át a filmet
A Kedvelt hangokhoz ragaszkodnak
Azok a kedvelt hangok nem véletlenül kedveltek azok különlegesek tökéletes a szereplőhöz
Ezer helyen belepistultak
Meg se nézik más szinkronnal
Pedig a történet ugyanaz de más hanggal
Ezért a mű szerepét én másodlagosnak látom a szereplők adják el a filmet,a színházat. A reklám is erre épít
Remélem így már érthetőbb
Nézzünk egy vidéki színházat:
Ha neves művészeket hívnak meg telt-ház várható
Ha ugyanazt a darabot jelentéktelen amatőrök adják elő. A vájtfülű rétegen kívül más be nem megy
Az előadó szerepe nagyon fontos. Rosszabb darabra is bemennek
A könyvnél is van ilyen jelenség:
Ott az író az akit vesznek *Stephen King*, *[URL='http://www.google.hu/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCwQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhu.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FVavyan_Fable&ei=xw7_VNXTM4OuU6aJhIgO&usg=AFQjCNHu0ricF1ZK19Rf8ornMVtsUMgI6A&bvm=bv.87611401,d.d24']Vavyan Fable,**Robin Cook,*[/URL]Alistair MacLean,Frederick Forsyth
Tehát nevek adnak el könyvet,Aztán persze ebben is csalódni lehet
Itt sem a tartalom az első választás hanem az alkotó

----------------------------
A hangoskönyvnél valahol a kettő között az igazság.
A Szerző a tartalom és az előadó együttesen adják el a könyvet
Lehet falni Stephen King-t mégis rossz lesz az élmény ha rosszul olvasták fel
Ám egy jó előadó miatt rosszabb könyvet is élvezni lehet csupán az előadó-képességet csodálni
Legyen bármily jó a könyv tartalma.
Legyen bármily neves a szerző
Gépi hanggal felolvastatva elcsapja az egészet
A szereplők miatt mennek be a moziba az emberek legtöbbször,Vagy kerülik el
*Meryl Streep* miatt, bármit meg lehet nézni


----------



## derildike (2015 Március 10)

Kedves Tornando! Lehet , hogy írtam a rossz munkahelyemről ,de a mi környékünkön sajnos nemigen lehet válogatni. Hidd el , hogy az én helyzetemben vagy ez, vagy semmilyen. A szakmámat nagyon szeretem és jól is csinálom ,de sajnos specifikus . Ahol dogozom , annak 300 km-es körzetében , hasonló sincs. Tehát , így élem túl a napjaimat. Szóval : kérlek csak azért ,mert te 3-szor olvastad ezt, (ráadásul nem is neked címeztem...) ne ítélkezz! Persze neked is köszönöm a felolvasást , de emlékeim szerint egyet sem olvastam. Tisztelettel...


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

derildike írta:


> Kedves Tornando! Lehet , hogy írtam a rossz munkahelyemről ,de a mi környékünkön sajnos nemigen lehet válogatni. Hidd el , hogy az én helyzetemben vagy ez, vagy semmilyen. A szakmámat nagyon szeretem és jól is csinálom ,de sajnos specifikus . Ahol dogozom , annak 300 km-es körzetében , hasonló sincs.


Szó sincsen róla hogy ez ítélet volna
Csak én nem éltem olyat hogy ne szeressem a munkámat szerencsém volt
A munkám volt a szakmám is
Igaz volt egy periodos amikor majdnem megutáltam
De ez a szocban volt a tanoncidő
Lehetett váltani munkahelyet és területet
"Teljes foglalkoztatottság"Volt munkahely bőven
Megfeledkeztem hogy már kapitalizmus van


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 10)

Bejött a dolog, tornado - jól írtad le és körbe.

Tökéletesen ül, hogy pl a szinkronnál egy karakterhez kapcsolva az ember más hangot már szinte el se tűr. Sokat néztem pl a Derriket - de az utolsó pár rész, ahol már (kényszerűen) más volt a szinkronhangja, elvette a kedvem szinte az egésztől. Vagy a Die Hard - nem véletlenül keresték az emberek az eredeti szinkront. De lehetne komolyabb műfajokat is említeni, csak ezek ismertebbek. A magyar szinkron kitűnő volt, precíz, kidolgozott, néha jobb is mint az eredeti hang. Jó, akkoriban régen még volt idő igényesen figyelni egy-egy filmre, manapság angróban, futószalagon KELL készíteni a szinkronokat. Nincs rá annyi idő, lehetőség, nem kevés félre is siklik - ám még mindíg kiemelkedően jók a magyar szinkronosok. Nagyon komoly figyelmet fordítottak pl. arra, milyen karakternek ki legyen a szinkronhangja. Az a színész pedig rajta is ragadt, más filmeknél is, mert az emberek egyszerűen azt szokták és szerették meg. Láng - Roger Moore, Szabó - Peter Falk Sinkovits - Sean Connery és sorolhatnánk.

A hangoskönyvek kicsit máso terület. Ott az író is komolyan számít - néha az ember azt se tudja mi ez a zizé, de az író miatt belelapoz. Lehet így is nagyot csalódni, persze, velem is néha megtörtént. Ugyanez meghangosítva dupla rizikó, vajon milyen is lesz. És itt van megint igazad - a megszokott, szeretett felolvasóhang akár egy pocsékabb vagy silány írásból is sokat kihozhat élvezhetővé teszi. Ráadásul előszűrő is lehet bizonyos fokig, mert már cca sejthető, hogy az adott felolvasó milyen színvonalat vállal el egyáltalán.

Jó néha a mű miatt az ember idegen, vagy nem szeretett hangokkal is bepróbálkozik hátha - de nekem szinte minden esetben csúfos csalódás lett a vége, és még jobban nemszerettem azt a hangot késöbb... Volt, hogy inkább hagytam az egész könyvet is a fenébe inkább - vagy inkább megszereztem valahogy és magam olvastam el. Nem fel - el. A géphanggal pedig én sajnos a mai napig nem bírok megbarátkozni. Tudom hogy kell és jó és hasznos - de amíg lehet mást és másként - inkább azt és úgy - ahogyan a felolvasásnál és a felolvasóknál is.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

> Bejött a dolog, tornado - jól írtad le és körbe.


Van amit csak úgy tudok elmondani, ha millió példával illusztrálom
És sok felől közelítve
Először mindég kijelentésszerűen a konklúziót írom le
De ha nem értik Hát alá kell támasztani


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 10)

Elgondolkodtam. Igen, szoktam. Még én is. Nos, jelenleg kb. 1500 hangoskönyvem van. Ezt kb. 100-150 fő olvassa fel. Az abszolút ász nálam Bodor Tibor. 
S utána nem szeretnék sorrendet felállítani, de akiket kedvelek: Nagy Péter, Virágh Tibor, Rudolf Péter, Dombóvári Ferenc, Gépész, Teddyted, Széles Tamás. 
Valahogy a férfi felolvasókat jobban kedvelem. 
Korompai Valit a Durrell regényekben szívesen hallgatom, annak bohémságához jó volt a hangja (nyugodjon ő is és az író is békében).
Géphang nálam szóba se jöhet, mert kiráz a hideg. 
Van, akinek a hangjával el tudok könyveket képzelni. Például Gépész figyelmébe ajánlanám Chris Hadfield - Egy űrhajós tanácsai földlakóknak c. könyvét. Vele tökéletesen el tudnám képzelni.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

Nemo jó hogy említed Rudolf Pétert
róla addig nem volt szó
Az utolső 35-40 év egyik legjobb színésze.
Felolvasásban is tökéletes volt a Néma revolverek városa
Korompai: egyetlen Durell regényt hallgattam, az tökéletesen illett hozzá annak ellenére hogy rossz felolvasó
Te azt írod "bohém" én úgy írtam valahol:úgy olvas mintha "táncolna"
Korompai Vali meghalt?
Én már féltem olvassa amiket írunk róla


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 10)

Korompai Vali 1955-ben végezte el a Színművészeti Főiskolát. Akkor még kötelező volt a frissen végzetteknek vidékre szerződni, Korompai Vali azonban Pesten maradt. A Madách Színház tagja lett, majd vidék következett: Győr, Kecskemét. Ismét Budapest, a Jókai, majd a Thália Szinház. Ismét vidék: Békéscsaba. Mindenütt látványos, nagy szerepeket kapott és jó kritikákat. Viszont riport, beszélgetés nem készült vele, egy sem.

Több mint 40 éven át szolgálta Tháliát, igényesen és alázattal. 2012-ben hunyt el, 80 évet élt. Lőrincen van eltemetve. 311 hangoskönyvet olvasott fel a MVGYOSZ-nak.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 10)

editke2004 írta:


> No ,ezért nem is olyan nagy baj, ha duplázás van egy felolvasásban .Mindenki választhatja a neki kedvére valót. És ez így is van jól.


A duplázás nem baj
A többi igaz és mégsem, mert ha adok egy ténypéldát
Akinek füle van *meghallja a különbséget ki a jó és mitől*
Fényévnyi különbség van a kettő között.
*Nem mindegy hogy kinek az előadásában van a könyv*
Közzétettem A Koppányi aga testamentumát úgy hogy oda tettem Komlós Róberttől És ott a link Benkő Pétertől is
Egy fejezet meghallgatása talán nem elég
Meg lehet hallgatni mekkora különbség és lehet szavazni
De ha csak egy kettőt akar valaki letöltés nélkül összevetni itt egy online hallgatási link:
http://www.thesharpy.com/feketeistvan.htm
Előre lefogadom ki lesz a nyerő


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 10)

Ha van lehetőség, választ az ember. De jobb szeretek két könyv közül választani, mint két felolvasó közül. Egy csomó helyen van lista arról, mi került már felolvasásra.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 10)

tornando írta:


> Közzétettem A Koppányi aga testamentumát úgy hogy oda tettem Komlós Róberttől És ott a link Benkő Pétertől is
> Egy fejezet meghallgatása talán nem elég
> Meg lehet hallgatni mekkora különbség és lehet szavazni
> De ha csak egy kettőt akar valaki letöltés nélkül összevetni itt egy online hallgatási link:
> ...



Az jó, próbálkozok is..csak a Benkő félét nem indítja el nekem, a másikat igen.. (pedig még vártam is sokat) de az amit nem hallok szerintem biztos jobb...)


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 11)

> Az jó, próbálkozok is..csak a Benkő félét nem indítja el nekem, a másikat igen.. (pedig még vártam is sokat) de az amit nem hallok szerintem biztos jobb...)


Vagyis semmire se jutottál technikai ok miatt
Ezert ez az üzenet is sikertelen csak humorizál
Ha technikai akadályod megszűnt jeletkezz
Nekem sem játssza le most,megnézem egy óra múlva.Ilyen a technika ördöge
Kipróbáltam Google Chrome-val az utolső Benkőt lejátszotta
*A weboldal működése talán olyan az összes lejátszandó médiát valamilyen sorrendben betöltötte. Akkor lehet normálisan indítani*
Ez hiányossága annak az oldalnak mindenképpen
Talán második meghívásra menni fog
Az oldal leterheltségétől is függ
Nekem du. 14 kor sikerült 30 percet kellett várni


----------



## kágyula (2015 Március 11)

Szervusztok ,
kicsit beleolvasván az itt irottakba ,engedjetek meg egy kis megjegyzést . Tudom Kibicnek minden olcsó , de magam részéröl igaz nem hallgattam de azért furcsálom Gothe - az fjú Werther - ét nö olvassa fel ! Nem is tudom nekem ez kissé fura , ámbár gondolom a mai világba ez "normális" dolog lehet ?! De ugye gondolom azt tudjátok , hogy a maga idejében ez elég sokáig volt indexen a sok öngyilkoság miatt ,hasonlóan mint Seress Rezsö - Jávor László Szomorú Vasárnapját .


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 12)

Scorpio írta:


> Nekem nagyon bejön Borbiczki Ferenc hangja és az Ő felolvasásának módja. Általában MK Rádióból származó daraboknál találkozhatunk Vele. Ha az ember kivágja az ott közölt felolvasások közül azokat a néha szörnyű és idegesítő zajokat, melyeket zenének neveznek, akkor számomra nagyon élvezetes művek lesznek.


Borbiczki Ferenc miatt idéztem be. Egyetértek, kiváló hangja van remekül olvas fel.
Nem tudom milyen hangeffektekről beszélsz ami nem jó. Én egyet hallgattam tőle: Utazás a Balaton körül.
Ott kiemelkedően jó a zenei aláfestés a fejezetek elején


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 14)

tornando írta:


> Közzétettem A Koppányi aga testamentumát úgy hogy oda tettem Komlós Róberttől És ott a link Benkő Pétertől is
> Meg lehet hallgatni mekkora különbség és lehet szavazni
> 
> Előre lefogadom ki lesz a nyerő



Szavazatom: Benkő Péter


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 15)

*Kern András, a hangja művésze*
Tudjuk parodistaként indult.
A jellem, a hanghordozás, a gesztusok, a beszéd-stílus,hangszín, utánzása karikírozása a személy paródia
Ez a képesség teszi ma is Kern Andrást
Olyan könyvek sikerre vivőjére mint a Harry Potter
Ezért írták többen is előttem Ő a legsikeresebb előadója HP-nek

*Kern András-Ki mit tud?-1962*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 17)

ametiszt99 írta:


> .A filmek nem annyira tudják visszaadni a könyvek hangulatát,mert egy csomó mindent pl az iskolában vagy vagy az oduban játszódó eseményeket csak rövidítve vagy egyáltalán nem úgy mutatja be,bár ezt egy mozifilmtől nem is várhatjuk el.





editke2004 írta:


> mese nem mese, ne a müfajàval foglalkozz, van igenis üzenete,


Mind két hozzászólóra válaszolok
Ellentétben másokkal én ki nem állom a fantasy műfajt, főleg azt erősen misztifikáltat,mágikust mint Harry Potter
Vannak taszító szavak: csoda, varázslat bűbáj,
Ezeket próbálom nem észrevenni a könyvben.Olyan mint goromba gurkó megmanipulált pl mágnessel ezért üldözi a...És máris hihető
Koncentrálok az egyszerűbb kalandokra.Próbálom realitásos környezetben felfogni a történést
Ekkor is marad benne jó sok történés és tanulság, igen azt is látom amit editke2004 ír: *van üzenete*
Vannak eszméi, *barátság, önfeláldozás, hiúság(sztároltság) megvetése*
A tanárok esendősége Lockhart professzor hiúsága önimádata,önsztárolás stb..
*Az előadó ismét bevitt a moziba*
Pontosan olyan részek is vannak amit ametiszt ír:_"filmek nem annyira tudják visszaadni a könyvek hangulatát pl. az oduban játszódó eseményeket csak rövidítve vagy egyáltalán nem"_
A fentieket meg kellett írnom ezzel tartoztam a két hozzászólásért


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 17)

Tornando!
Örülök
Na ugye hogy ugye?
Tud ez az írónő, és szuper a fordítás is..
Örülök, hogy meghallgattad


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 17)

editke2004 írta:


> Tornando!
> Örülök
> Na ugye hogy ugye?
> Tud ez az írónő, és szuper a fordítás is..
> Örülök, hogy meghallgattad


Én még nem tudom hogy örüljek-e? Meg nem is véleményeztem a könyvet
Most megteszem kis túlzással:
A "homoki bor sok szódával elmegy", nyári nagy melegben üdítőként


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 17)

tornando írta:


> Én még nem tudom hogy örüljek-e? Meg nem is jellemeztem a könyvet
> Most megteszem kis túlzással:
> A homoki bor sok szódával elmegy, nyári nagy melegben üdítőként



Ne légy cini-kriti-kus.(Piton professzor))) A lényeg hogy jól esik.Én kifejezetten élveztem a Harry Potternél, hogy egy kicsit más világba repített, s kis időre homokba dughattam a fejem.
Van idő bőven feleszmélni, és észrevenni, hogy a világ sajnos nem ilyen


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 17)

A fröccs tudom hogy üdít
"homokba sosem dugom a fejem" nem szeretem a szappanopera sorozatokat sem.Az se szól a valóságról
Viszont szerettem az "Onedin család" (Peter Gilmore)






*Meg a "Csengetett Mylord?" sorozatokat*
*

 *
Még ha ezek sem teljesen szóltak a valóságról
HP-nek üzenem
Mindegy "_ nem bánok semmit sem"_


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 17)

Picit off leszek. Ugye tegnapelőtt volt március 15-e, s természetesen én is részt vettem egy ünnepségen, valahol Amerikában.
Nos, én hallottam már egy-két verzióban az amerikai himnuszt, no és a magyart is, de ez egy nagyon különleges feldolgozás. A tangóharmonika azért nem a szokásos kísérőhangszer.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 17)

nemokap írta:


> Picit off leszek. Ugye tegnapelőtt volt március 15-e, s természetesen én is részt vettem egy ünnepségen, valahol Amerikában.
> Nos, én hallottam már egy-két verzióban az amerikai himnuszt, no és a magyart is, de ez egy nagyon különleges feldolgozás. A tangóharmonika azért nem a szokásos kísérőhangszer.


Hát nem volt egy lemezjátszójuk?
Hallottam már filmen Baseball előtt vezérénekessel kiénekelni himnuszt.
Még zenei kíséret nélkül is csodás
Enrico Palasso
No lehet nem ez volt:


----------



## derildike (2015 Március 17)

Kedves Nemokap.! Ez annyira megható volt. Látni , hogy azok az idős emberek szívből énekelték az új és a régi hazájuk himnuszát egy szál tangó harmonikával.( Lehet hogy csak nosztalgiából ,de lehet hogy igazi hazavágyásból.) Bárcsak Mi is így éreznénk....


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 17)

hüp hüp


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 17)

Én azt írtam különleges volt. Se gúny, se elismerés nem volt. Senki ne is magyarázzon belé. Ha lehet...


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 17)

nemokap írta:


> Én azt írtam különleges volt. Se gúny, se elismerés nem volt. Senki ne is magyarázzon belé. Ha lehet...


Nem te nem voltál patetikus(dagályos) a hüp az másnak szólt
De mivel, te most kint vagy ez a tiéd,.. oly távol messze..:
hatásvadászat nélkül küldve
Csupán egy sor miatt:"De messze van Amerika!"


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 25)

Látom Jencuska beindult, s nyomja fel az éves adagot.  Sok már rég fenn van, de sok olyat is hozott, ami nyami...  Hogy ilyen póriasan fejezem ki magamat.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 25)

Remélem megjelennek majd a torrent oldalon is az újdonságok a jóvoltodból!


----------



## derildike (2015 Március 25)

Kedves Gépész! Balkézről..



meghallgattam a legújabb feltöltésed egy részét . Nagyon tetszett. Az utolsó mozi előadás -ról van szó. Imádtam az állatorvososokat is. 
Kérlek, tölts fel többet! Köszi:Ildi


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Március 25)

Hopp - hopp!
Ezzel most megleptél. Csak Angelnek küldtem el, tudom néha nem tud aludni éjszaka.
De ha én szólok a fülébe, biztos alszik egy jót.
Na, nem baj, hogy eljutott hozzád. Készül a folytatás és ha így halad nemsokára
vége lesz. Sajnos, Herriot könyvet már nem találtam ezért amíg valaki nem fordítja le a többit
hát nem is lesz.
Gondolkoztam már, hogy fejezetenként lehetne feltenni de itt egy nap után már nem lehet
csatolni ugyanahhoz a fájlhoz, ezért elvetettem az ötletet. Pedig, milyen lenne mondjuk egy kriminél
részletekben feltenni.Sokan szidnák drága jó édesanyámat.
Balkézről én egy fiú képét látom!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 25)

Hogy ráhibáztál! Azért pár mondat átért...és valóban elaludtam!  Amit én olvasok jelenleg- 600 oldal, én is gondolkodtam a folytatásos variáción a mérete és a stílusa miatt. Most épp ott hagytam abba, hogy megnézi a gyilkos, elég éles-e a kése hogy kisebb darabokat csináljon a hullából! 
Gépész, nézd inkább a jobb oldalt! 
Ildi, feltegyem ide a ma átküldött "anyagodat"?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Március 25)

Ilyenek vagytok Ti nők!
Ha elhibáztok egy oldalt, nekünk kell másikat választani!


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 27)

JEncuska, köszönjük ezt a sok megosztást, de ahova te töltöd fel ezeket, az az oldal rendesen nyomja fel a popup ablakokat, vagy ez csak Csernusnál van így? A download file-ig eljutottam , de aztán mindenféle oldalakra küld.Másnak sikerült letölteni?Én bénázok valamit? A datát nem szereted?


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Március 28)

editke2004 írta:


> JEncuska, köszönjük ezt a sok megosztást, de ahova te töltöd fel ezeket, az az oldal rendesen nyomja fel a popup ablakokat, vagy ez csak Csernusnál van így? A download file-ig eljutottam , de aztán mindenféle oldalakra küld.Másnak sikerült letölteni?Én bénázok valamit? A datát nem szereted?



Írtam neked, ha válaszolsz nagyon szívesen segítek!


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 28)

editke2004 írta:


> JEncuska, köszönjük ezt a sok megosztást, de ahova te töltöd fel ezeket, az az oldal rendesen nyomja fel a popup ablakokat, vagy ez csak Csernusnál van így? A download file-ig eljutottam , de aztán mindenféle oldalakra küld.Másnak sikerült letölteni?Én bénázok valamit? A datát nem szereted?


Egyetértek az elmondottakkal.Kiegészítem azzal a választott társzerveréről is eltűnnek 1-2 hónap alatt
Az eltűnt, nincs meg szövegeket lehet olvasni a profiloldalán
A Data számomra is sokkal jobb lenne
Épp annyira vigyázzák ott is a jogsértéseket
Egyébként meg sokkal stabilabb,nem kell feltétlen hozzá se prémium,se regisztráció
A prémium pedig olcsóbb is mint másutt
-------------
A most használt http://fileown.com hoz is regisztráció kell nincsen free
Minek regisztrálnánk egy-egy könyvért 10-15 oldalra?


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 28)

tornando írta:


> .....A prémium pedig olcsóbb is mint másutt
> -------------
> A most használt http://fileown.com hoz is regisztráció kell nincsen free
> Minek regisztrálnánk egy-egy könyvért 10-15 oldalra?


 
Bevételért.

Nem nagy bevételért, de csurran-cseppen. Jencuska évek óta kőröz ezzel a dologgal, mindíg téma, de mindíg elnéződik, mert sok és jó anyagot szokott hozni. Néha mondjuk túl sokat is egyszerre. Cca fél-egyévente vissza-visszatér, így a korábbi avulásokat a tárhelyvédelem miatt érdemes lenne egyeztetnie a kormányossal, valszeg bennmarad egy sorozat inaktív hsz és duplikátum.

Hatalmas és jó gyűjteménye van, sokan szívesen töltik is le mindíg. Más kérdés, hogy a data nem ad számára csörgőbaksist a bevitt regisztráltak és letöltők miatt. Ha adna, akkor ott (is) lennének anyagok.
Egyébként más, még létező hanganyagos fórumon is mindíg körbejár, ami végülis nem rossz ötlet, mindíg tud újakat (is) hozni, és sok értékes anyaga van. A letöltés módját meg kell szokni - nála ilyen és passz.

Amit én javasolnék neki - a folyamatosabb (nem időszakosan beömlesztett) anyagáramlás, és a halott régebbi posztok egyeztetése az adminnal, mert a CH rendszeren csak admin tud visszatörölni.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 28)

Ellenben a közreadott dolgai a letöltők dolgát piszokul nehezíti
Ha kellemetlen társzerverre teszi irtó sok a nem működő linkje és nem is tudjuk jó páran letölteni
csörgőbaksis neki talán jó, a végeredmény eléggé silány
Most 1 db. Datásat hozott a többi fiedown
A most használt fileown- hoz is regisztráció kell nincsen free
Én csak azt a megoldást látom reménynek valaki letölti és átteszi a Datára


----------



## evacsohi (2015 Március 28)

Én rövid bénázás után jól boldogultam regisztráció nélkül is az adott oldalon. Az igaz viszont, hogy sok szemetet megnyitott, de bezártam rápillantás nélkül, nem küldött fertőzést a gépre.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 28)

evacsohi írta:


> Én rövid bénázás után jól boldogultam regisztráció nélkül is az adott oldalon. Az igaz viszont, hogy sok szemetet megnyitott, de bezártam rápillantás nélkül, nem küldött fertőzést a gépre.



Ügyi vagy és türelmes. Egy biztos, én nem töltök le semmit se arról az oldalról, még akkor sem ha tényleg van sok jó cucc, amit hozott, nincs időm és türelmem, mikor a datáról vagy az osztottról egy kattintással lehet tölteni. Nem kockáztatom a gépem életét sem,(kell az még) még ha jó vírusírtóm is van, (de aztán a fertőzések észrevétlenül féreg formájában is beslisszanhatnak ha jól tudom) engem ne dobáljon másik oldalra, meg ne bombázzon reklámmal, akkor inkább nem kell.Majd meglesz máshonnan.Azért köszönöm jencuskának a fáradozást. Beka Holtnak és mások priviben küldött segítség felajánlását is nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 28)

editke2004 írta:


> Ügyi vagy és türelmes. Egy biztos, én nem töltök le semmit se arról az oldalról, még akkor sem ha tényleg van sok jó cucc, amit hozott, nincs időm és türelmem, mikor a datáról vagy az osztottról egy kattintással lehet tölteni. Nem kockáztatom a gépem életét sem,(kell az még) még ha jó vírusírtóm is van, (de aztán a fertőzések észrevétlenül féreg formájában is beslisszanhatnak ha jól tudom) engem ne dobáljon másik oldalra, meg ne bombázzon reklámmal, akkor inkább nem kell.Majd meglesz máshonnan.Azért köszönöm jencuskának a fáradozást. Beka Holtnak és mások priviben küldött segítség felajánlását is nagyon köszönöm.


Éppen ez az ami engem is eltaszít.
Mindenben egyetértünk
Semmilyen csörgőbaksis ügye nem érdekel
Ezzel el is veszít jó néhány letöltőt
*Nem kell mindenáron* amit olyan helyekre töltenek
Minden popup egy leragadó néha lefagyasztó,sok esetben zenélő vagy beszélő oldal esetleg vírus
He evacsohi jól elboldogul és nem fél semmitől 
Akkor majd lehet Ő megosztó, de már a datán


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 28)

Egy javaslat. Én a Jdownloadert használom, mindenféle popup ablak nélkül leszedi a feltöltést. Egy képszöveget (capta) kell beírni, oszt ennyi. Nem vészes. Jencuska amint feltesz valamit, azonnal szedem is le, mert sajnos tényleg nála előfordul, hogy két napon belül a lehetőség megszűnik. Hihetetlen gyűjteménye van egyébként.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 28)

nemokap írta:


> Egy javaslat. Én a Jdownloadert használom, mindenféle popup ablak nélkül leszedi a feltöltést. Egy képszöveget (capta) kell beírni, oszt ennyi. Nem vészes. Jencuska amint feltesz valamit, azonnal szedem is le, mert sajnos tényleg nála előfordul, hogy két napon belül a lehetőség megszűnik. Hihetetlen gyűjteménye van egyébként.


Mit érünk a hihetelen gyűjteménnyel ha olyan helyre teszi
No majd Nemo átteszi a datára
A JD-t én is használtam még egy éve
Ám az meg a datára nem jó
Ezért áttértem a FlashGet-re
Mert azt írták a datások a több-szálon több fájl letöltésére jobb a FlashGet
Ahelyett hogy a hibát hangolták volna JD-re
A JD sokáig jó volt a datára is és mindenhová
No majd újratelepítem Jencuska miatt
Kösz a tanácsot újra ki kell próbálni, akkor lesz igaz, ami igaz


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 28)

Én a JD2-ről beszélek, az tökéletes a data-ra is.


----------



## analema (2015 Március 28)

A betyárvilágban is létezik ugye a betyárbecsület. Oké, hogy szemet hunyunk azon a tényen, hogy nem fizetünk valamiért, amiért kellene, sőt mi több ezt megosztjuk másokkal. De úgy gondolom a betyárbecsület határa itt pont ott van, amikor a saját anyagi haszonszerzésünket kezdi el valami szolgálni. Még a törvény is itt húzza meg a vonalat a büntetési tételek között...


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 28)

nemokap írta:


> Én a JD2-ről beszélek, az tökéletes a data-ra is.


Pontosan mi a neve?
Milyen verziót használsz?
A JD2 az béta?
Azt máris látom csak 32 bites verzióra van
Tehát már sem jó nekem


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 28)

Jdownloader2 BETA. Én 64 biten használom és tökéletesen működik.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 29)

nemokap írta:


> Jdownloader2 BETA. Én 64 biten használom és tökéletesen működik.


Nemo ezt az üzeneted
Tekintve hogy az előzőre válaszoltál
Igen semmisnek, nem válaszoltnak látom
Hogy te 64 biten használod az nem válasz arra amit írtam
Nincsen 32 bites verziója, *nem találtam 32 biteset*
Gondom azt tudod:
32 bites gépre 32 bitesre írt program kel
64 bites gépre 64 bitesre írt program kell


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 29)

Tapasztalatom szerint Jencuska nem fog válaszolni a felvetett "problémára". Én köszönöm neki amiket megoszt, azt hiszem tőle kaptuk a legtöbb hangoskönyvet -és szíve joga oda feltölteni ahová akarja. Mintha kissé elkényelmesedtek volna az emberek...


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 29)

angel1208 írta:


> Tapasztalatom szerint Jencuska nem fog válaszolni a felvetett "problémára". Én köszönöm neki amiket megoszt, azt hiszem tőle kaptuk a legtöbb hangoskönyvet -és szíve joga oda feltölteni ahová akarja. Mintha kissé elkényelmesedtek volna az emberek...


A választ két helyről is már megkaptad


editke2004 írta:


> Egy biztos, én nem töltök le semmit se arról az oldalról, még akkor sem ha tényleg van sok jó cucc, amit hozott, nincs időm és türelmem, mikor a datáról vagy az osztottról egy kattintással lehet tölteni. Nem kockáztatom a gépem életét sem,(kell az még) még ha jó vírusírtóm is van, (de aztán a fertőzések észrevétlenül féreg formájában is beslisszanhatnak ha jól tudom) engem ne dobáljon másik oldalra, meg ne bombázzon reklámmal, akkor inkább nem kell.Majd meglesz máshonnan.Azért köszönöm jencuskának a fáradozást.





analema írta:


> A betyárvilágban is létezik ugye a betyárbecsület. Oké, hogy szemet hunyunk azon a tényen, hogy nem fizetünk valamiért, amiért kellene, sőt mi több ezt megosztjuk másokkal. De úgy gondolom a betyárbecsület határa itt pont ott van, amikor a saját anyagi haszonszerzésünket kezdi el valami szolgálni. Még a törvény is itt húzza meg a vonalat a büntetési tételek között...


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Március 29)

Nem tudom miért képzeled azt, hogy más nem tud olvasni??? Elolvastam én is a véleményeket, mint ahogy én is a sajátomat írtam le.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 29)

angel1208 írta:


> Nem tudom miért képzeled azt, hogy más nem tud olvasni??? Elolvastam én is a véleményeket, mint ahogy én is a sajátomat írtam le.


Akkor nem írtál volna olyat hogy elkényelmesedtek az emberek


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 29)

Egyertelmuen leirtam az okat,èn nem veszem magamra, mert nem a kenyelmem az oka. Van ez az idöhiàny dolog,(aki kènyelmes, annak nincs) meg a pc védelem. Persze oda tölti ahova akarja, csak ez a hoztam is meg nem is mesét juttatja eszembe.Nem bàntani akarom, a szàndèk a fontos persze, amùgy meg felè intèztem a kèrdèst, de pont az illetèkes nem vâlaszolt


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 29)

Mindegyikőnk leírta az okokat
De még egyszer a rossz válasz miatt:
Természetesen a fő ok a felugró ablakok által történő számítógép összezavarás. ezektől időnként lefagy
A vírusoktól való félelem jogos
Főleg olyankor amikor szemmel láthatóan már nem te irányítod a böngészőt
Egy gépen nem csak egyszerű hangoskönyvek feltörése elrontása lehetséges.
Hanem fontosabb és személyi adatok is
A férgektől való félelem jogos
Ez a fileown típusú társzervereknél nagyon jelentkezik
J...át nem érdekli a megosztás, sem a fájlok karbantartása
Válaszokra sem méltat, pedig a profil oldala is tele van panasszal
Nem csak itt látod ezt , más oldalakon is éppen ez van a feltöltéseivel


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 29)

angel1208 írta:


> Nem tudom miért képzeled azt, hogy más nem tud olvasni??? Elolvastam én is a véleményeket, mint ahogy én is a sajátomat írtam le.


 
Úgy van. Leírtad a saját véleményed, olvashatóan. Másnak néha részben, vagy teljesen más, ahogy szokás.

Jencuska hatalmas gyűjteményt halmozott fel, sok jó anyaga van, ez kétségtelen. Aki bevállalja a letöltést, nosza. Nagyon ritkán én is leszedek valami ritkaságot, ám Editkéhez hasonlóan én is gyakran inkább elengedek egy mégoly jó anyagot is, mintsem kínlódjak, vagy veszélyeztessem saját (szintén elég komoly) dolgaimat. Majd valahogy máshogy, mástól, máskor.

Jencuska oda tölt fel, ahová neki tetszik, aminek az oka nála pénzkereset. Ezt ismerjük már, hosszú évek óta. Évek óta visszatérő kérdés a hová tölt, a miért oda, az eltűnt a link, a miért nem válaszol is. Tőlem keressen pénzt bátran - de ez másfajta dolog, mint amit itt általában csinálunk. Mindössze ennyi - tornado, editke, analema is hasonlót jeleznek. Evvan


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 29)

> Jencuska oda tölt fel, ahová neki tetszik, aminek az oka nála pénzkereset.


Akkor*„Tudodki”* nem megosztó hanem telepakoló.Talán ki is utálták már sok helyről
Mert önkéntes és önzetlen megosztók között, csak szemetelés a beöntött nem működő anyag
Így aztán semmi köszönet nincsen abban amit tesz *„Tudodki”*

Nemo felé írom
Ajánlotta a JD2-t
A fileown szerver képkódjával nem birkózik meg



Egyébként is olvashatatlan a chatcha 10-15 ször is be kell írni
Vagy újat kérni
Ha valaki tud jobb megoldást mint az webes felület vagy a JD
Az szóljon miként lehet biztonságossá és gördülékennyé tenni a fileown társzervert


----------



## analema (2015 Március 29)

tornando írta:


> A vírusoktól való félelem jogos





editke2004 írta:


> ez a hoztam is meg nem is mesét juttatja eszembe



Igen ám, de ott a leányzó mégis csak hozott valami látványosat a tulipán formára fazonírozott p**cival  Osztán még vírusok se jöttek vele 

Sajnos ezek az oldalak nem tudnak másból pénzt adni, mint abból, amit ők is kapnak azon programok gyártóitól, akik készséggel beépülnek gépünkbe idegesítő felugró reklámablakok formájában. Aztán még az is lehet, hogy ha fizetünk nekik nem jönnek többet a reklámok, vagy a másik lehetőség, hogy újratelepítjük a Windows-t, ami nem is olyan jó móka, ha egy csomó egyéb program volt alá telepítve.
Egy szó mint száz, ezekkel sajnos olyanok tevékenységéből nyaljuk fel a lecsurranó mézcseppet, akik mások életét teszik tönkre. Éppen ezért nincs bennem egy csöppnyi kísértés sem, hogy az általam hozzáférhető sok-sok anyagot így osszam meg.


----------



## teddyted (2015 Március 29)

tornando írta:


> Akkor*„Tudodki”* nem megosztó hanem telepakoló.Talán ki is utálták már sok helyről
> Mert önkéntes és önzetlen megosztók között, csak szemetelés a beöntött nem működő anyag
> Így aztán semmi köszönet nincsen abban amit tesz *„Tudodki”*


 
Egészen pontos, tornado - sok helyen volt már probléma ebből, általában sértődés a vége. Ám az idő és a szorgos haszon nagy úr, mesmeg visszatér.

Azt nem mondanám azért, hogy semmi köszönet sincs benne - sokak számára néha így is jó dolgok érhetők el. Jó lenne ez talán, némi odafigyeléssel, csakhát a kiindulás más -kétségtelen, hogy ez a mentalitás nagyon nem olyan, mint az itt megszokott.


----------



## nemokap (2015 Március 29)

Amit "Tudjukki" (vicces) feltöltött nagy része már fenn van az oldalon. Ami nincs azt nekem sikerült leszednem, holnap megpróbálom őket felrakni a data-ra. Bocs, nem vagyok gyors, de egy éves projektet zárunk le lassan, ráadásul jelenleg egy 100 éves történetet kutatok.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 31)

A feljebb említett megosztás típusról az alábbiak miatt
A következő szavak jutnak eszembe: _markecol,strichel,strici,orgazda,lepra_
Még az e-mail-ra is jött meghívó blog-spotra.Pedig nem kértem
Hogyan lopakszik a gépemre nem tudom.
A blog-spoton sincsen működő megosztás
A fájlmegosztó tárhelye pedig most 13 ablakot ugrasztott fel
Csupa kurvák,szerencsejáték, leállítani nem lehet
A Mailwarebytes Antimailwer pedig nem győz kimenőt blokkolni
Minden körülötte, egy bűn, egy lopás,markecolás,"cigány módszer",rézgyűrűvel gagyizás,keverve szemérmetlen M4 mellett álló repedtsarkúkkal. Leütnek kifosztanak
Igen a legjobb szó *markecolás*








http://hvg.hu/nagyitas/20131117_Prostitualtak_az_ut_szelen_Nagyitas


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 31)

*Jegyzet a hangoskönyv-kiadásról*
rövid elmélkedés: akit érdekel


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Március 31)

Sziasztok!
Valamikor letöltöttem Cronin: Három szerelem. Nem a végénél ér "véget". Most hiába keresem, nem találom. Ha valakinek megvan végig, kérem tegye fel újra!
Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 31)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Valamikor letöltöttem Cronin: Három szerelem. Nem a végénél ér "véget". Most hiába keresem, nem találom. Ha valakinek megvan végig, kérem tegye fel újra!
> Köszönöm előre is.


Írjál neki:
http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyvelők.33964/page-14#post-3925796


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Március 31)

Annyira bolondosak vagytok


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Március 31)

tornando írta:


> Írjál neki:
> http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyvelők.33964/page-14#post-3925796


Angel már segített.
Köszönöm neked is az útmutatást.


----------



## Agilulf (2015 Március 31)

Keresem ezeket a könyveket:
*John Steinbeck: Édentől keletre 
Bates: Bíbor sivatag
John Galsworthy: The Forsyte Saga* - c. könyvének második két részét. Azt hiszem, Fehér majom és Modern komédia a címe. 
Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## Agilulf (2015 Március 31)

Keresem ezeket a könyveket:
*John Steinbeck: Édentől keletre 
Bates: Bíbor sivatag
John Galsworthy: The Forsyte Saga* - c. könyvének második két részét. Azt hiszem, Fehér majom és Modern komédia a címe. 
Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## Agilulf (2015 Március 31)

Keresem ezeket a könyveket:
*John Steinbeck: Édentől keletre 
Bates: Bíbor sivatag
John Galsworthy: The Forsyte Saga* - c. könyvének második két részét. Azt hiszem, Fehér majom és Modern komédia a címe. 
Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## Agilulf (2015 Március 31)

Nagyon jó lenne a következő könyvek hangoskönyv változata:
*Rousseau Vallomások
Marcel Proust: Eltűnt idő nyomában*

Egyáltalán léteznek?


----------



## Agilulf (2015 Március 31)

Igaz az, hogy létezik *Lawrence Durrell: Alexandriai négyes *c. könyve Bodor Tibor felolvasásában?
Nagyon jó lenne, ha valaki feltenné, mert fantasztikus könyv.


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Április 2)

Mindenkinek kellemes Húsvétot!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Április 3)




----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 3)

Először:
Minden hölgynek sok locsolót, minden úrnak sok locsolni valót,
5 szóval: mindenkinek kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok.
Másodszor:
Az utolsó mozielőadás.
Valamikor láttam a filmet, azután sikerült megszereznem és megnéztem még egyszer.
Aztán megint. És harmadszorra is tetszett.
Aztán megtaláltam a könyvet, elkezdtem olvasni. Talán a harmadik fejezetnél tartottam
amikor előröl kezdtem az egészet, most már hangosan.
Természetesen nagyon különbözik a könyv a filmtől.
A könyv sok szürreális elemet tartalmaz főleg szexuális téren, de azért nem írtam korhatárt
mert szerintem ez is hozzátartozik a poros kisváros életének ábrázolásához.
Ajánlom mindenkinek húsvéti ajándékként.


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 4)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Larry McMurtry - Az utolsó mozielőadás
> készült Peter Bogdanovich-film is.
> 
> 540 perc
> ...


Feltételezem jó könyv lesz
Elsőre nem jöttem rá hogy kétszer láttam a filmet.Régen volt és oly sok filmet láttam már
Nekem főleg nem az erotikus oldala jött át a filmben Hanem a barátság az Öreg Gépészhez.Meg a mozi szeretete
Bár egyáltalán nem tudom már, ez ugyanaz a film-e?
Abban tűzvészben leégett a mozi
-----------
Jujj Az utólagos javítással most már megtalálva tudom!!
Annak a címe: *Cinema Paradiso*
Ez is kamaszkorról is szól és persze valamelyest annak problémáiról,így a szerelemről
Ez a film a *Cinema Paradiso* egy csodálatos költészet
Nagy film


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 4)

Igen, a kisvárosi fiatalokról, az unalomról és a korlátokról szól.
Itt is van öreg ember barát, de nem mozigépész, "csak" tulajdonos.
Gyanítom az másik film amit mondasz. A szexszet csak azért emeltem ki,
mert lényegében a kamasz fiúk álmodozása, a "ha nincs nő, jó a tehén is"
felfogás, azért nem biztos, hogy nem korosztályos.
Nekem nem, de nem tudom kik ( hány évesek ) hallgatják még a könyveket.


----------



## Evila (2015 Április 5)

Sziasztok!

Szokásomhoz híven ezúttal is egy általam fűzött "aktualitással" minden kedves fórumlakónak



​


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 5)

Evila írta:


> Szokásomhoz híven ezúttal is egy általam fűzött "aktualitással" minden kedves fórumlakónak​


Mivel úgyis a harsány vadító színek és illatok, mennek gyakran
Szeretnél egy kis békebeli orosz szegfű kölnivel való locsolást?
Vagy orgona











Én a kölni ki nem hagyom
Had legyen Ő szagos nagyon


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 6)

Birka,barka,berkenye,
Eljött húsvét reggele.
Rózsavizet Erzsónak,
Piros tojást Ferkónak.


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

tornando írta:


> Feltételezem jó könyv lesz
> Elsőre nem jöttem rá hogy kétszer láttam a filmet.Régen volt és oly sok filmet láttam már
> Nekem főleg nem az erotikus oldala jött át a filmben Hanem a barátság az Öreg Gépészhez.Meg a mozi szeretete
> Bár egyáltalán nem tudom már, ez ugyanaz a film-e?
> ...



Igen, szerintem is jó könyv lesz!


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 6)

Wimp írta:


> Igen, szerintem is jó könyv lesz!


Egyelőre csalódás


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 6)

Az eleje valóban nem pergő cselekményekből áll.
Tulajdonképpen a vége sem.
Egy kisváros, ahol minden lassan történik.
Ha nem az előadással van bajod, akkor az egész csalódás lesz!
Nekem nagyon tetszett vissza hallgatva is.
Sosem éltem kisvárosban, körülöttem mindég zajlott az élet,
mégis bele tudtam képzelni magam Sonyék helyzetébe, Ruth
kétségbe esésébe stb.
Hozzáteszem a prüdség ami az akkori amerikai felnőtt társadalmat
jellemezte nem tudtam, nem tudom megérteni!
De hát az is amerika!

Kedves Wimp!
Ha már vetted a fáradtságot és írtál ide, ha meghallgattad, írd le a véleményed!


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 6)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Az eleje valóban nem pergő cselekményekből áll.
> Tulajdonképpen a vége sem.
> Egy kisváros, ahol minden lassan történik.
> Ha nem az előadással van bajod, akkor az egész csalódás lesz!


Igen valójában alig történik valami
Kidolgozott jellemrajzok,párbeszédek, nincsenek benne.
De mint írtam egyelőre nem tetszik
Még nem tudhatom másodjára miként vélekedek
Az hogy kisváros és valami lassan történik
Az semmit nem jelent
Tudok olyan íróról aki egy tanyaudvaron képes lebilincselő párbeszédeket, történéseket teremteni
Olyanról is tudunk mindketten
Aki egyetlen teremben 12 emberrel megteszi a rendkívüli érdekes, párbeszédeket, drámát
No majd alakul,mert én sokat kihagyok első hallgatáskor


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Április 6)

No még egy húsvéti kép, de csak azért, mert tornando-t kb. ilyennek képzelem el (nem ő a nyuszi):


 
Larry McMurtry - Az utolsó mozielőadás
Nekem tetszett. Nem kellenek mindig mélyenszántó gondolatok, de akár azt is bele lehet magyarázni. Laza, könnyed, szórakoztató volt - bár én a borjút kihagytam volna!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 6)

Nem is te voltál a bocival!
A fiúknak meg jó volt.
Viszont ebbe nem tudtam magam beleélni.
Pedig nem tartom magam prűdnek!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Április 6)

Tovább hallgattam, pedig nem tudhattam mik várnak még rám!  Majdnem írtam hogy elég nagy átéléssel olvastad - de én nem írok ilyet!


----------



## nemokap (2015 Április 6)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Az eleje valóban nem pergő cselekményekből áll.
> Tulajdonképpen a vége sem.
> Egy kisváros, ahol minden lassan történik.
> Ha nem az előadással van bajod, akkor az egész csalódás lesz!
> ...



Most, hogy már egy éve élek Amerikában (s még huszonvalahány napot). Az amerikaiak hihetetlenül prűdek a felszínen. Elképzelhetetlen az óceán partján még egy bikini is, egybe fürdőruhában vannak.
Ha ki akarnak rúgni a hámból akkor olyan helyre mennek, ahol ezt lehet - pl. New Orleansban tininek minősülő leányok szaladgáltak melltartóban, vagy épp anélkül - de a mellbimbót ilyenkor is szigorúan le kell fedni. Picit úgy fogalmaznám: amerika álszent néha.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 6)

Bocsi közben bejött nemó.
ez Angel írására reakció
Ezt hívják színészetnek!
Azért olvasás közben, meg hallgatás közben is
eszembe jutott Hofi humora Az orvos válaszol c. részből: miszerint
Lehet e a kecskével?


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 6)

nemokap írta:


> Az amerikaiak hihetetlenül prűdek a felszínen. Picit úgy fogalmaznám: amerika álszent néha.


Akkor pl. a filmjeiket mindég két verzióban készítik?
Egyet maguknak, egyet a világnak?


----------



## nemokap (2015 Április 6)

Például akkor is.


----------



## Evila (2015 Április 7)

tornando írta:


> Szeretnél egy kis békebeli orosz szegfű kölnivel való locsolást?



Egy kis "Krasznaja Moszkva" a régi idők emlékére?  
Köszönöm, jöhet!


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 7)

> Viszont ebbe nem tudtam magam beleélni.
> Pedig nem tartom magam prűdnek!


A prüdériáról egy szót: Ha az annak hiánya estén létrejött szabadosság(szemérmetlenség)
Már, a mindent elöntő mocsokig perverzitásig terjed
És az mindenütt öntik, akkor az már igen társadalmi egyéb károkat vet fel
Megfeledkezünk a visszafogott illendőségről
Magáról a természetes szeméremről
Bár még képviselő is lehet Olaszországban, egy ordas kurva_(chiccolina)_
Ha kidobja mellét, vagy animal szexet művel
Valójában* ostobaságát és alkalmatlanságát hamar kimutta*
És nem lett képviselő, mert a *szemérmetlenség* ,nem tesz többé, jobbá, értékesebbé egy embert
A prűdség is hasznos, *mértékkel*
A szégyenlősség, is egy emberi tulajdonság.
Tudni kell minek hol a helye:
"Ami _Las Vegasban történik_, az _ott_ is _marad_"
_"Ami a hálószobában történik, az maradjon is ott"
----------------_
És egyáltalán nem keverendő össze az álszentséggel,a szemérem,
A prűdöt is félremagyarázzák a *szabadosságon* is túl esők.
Katt a nagy képhez



*szabadosság* = Az illemet vagy a szeméremérzést sértő, illetlen magatartás, megnyilatkozás.
_Akik az elmúlt években a "szabadság" és a "szabadosság" fogalmak összemosásán fáradoztak, akik a normák elleni támadásokkal, a gátak nélküli megszólalás, viselkedés istenítésével bizonytalanítottak el sok embert, vagy bátorították a hozzájuk hasonlóan gondolkodókat, lássuk be: igen eredményes munkát végeztek. S hogy ennek kik a kárvallottjai? Nos, mi, mindnyájan. _

_Mit tehetnek a fiatalok? Nem hagyják becsapni magukat, gondolkodnak, kérdeznek, a gátlástalanság széles útja helyett a keskenyebbet választják. Mert Ők a jövő, az általánossá váló SZABADOSSÁG az ő életüket fogja megkeseríteni. Csak még nem tudják. _
_Kerekes Barnabás _
_(Édes Anyanyelvünk) _


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 7)

nemokap írta:


> Az amerikaiak hihetetlenül prűdek a felszínen. Elképzelhetetlen az óceán partján még egy bikini is, egybe fürdőruhában vannak.
> Ha ki akarnak rúgni a hámból akkor olyan helyre mennek, ahol ezt lehet - pl. New Orleansban tininek minősülő leányok szaladgáltak melltartóban, vagy épp anélkül - de a mellbimbót ilyenkor is szigorúan le kell fedni. Picit úgy fogalmaznám: amerika álszent néha.


*Hogy álszent-e Amerika nem tudom
De hogy túlzásokba esnek gyakran. Az ízlésesség határát bőven átlépik*
Konkrétan gondolok itt azokra a filmvígjátékokra,egyre többre a mikben sugárban hánynak
Ez egy olyan geg ami lehet nekik tetszik és a mozijaikban telt ház van(ettől?)
De hogy belőlem undort vált ki az biztos
Nem tudják mi az a mértéktartóság, bizonyos dolgokat csak finoman kell jelezni
Az ízlés határán belül maradni az nehéz,Ők nem értenek hozzá
---------------------
Egy szót arról amit írsz:"de a mellbimbót ilyenkor is szigorúan le kell fedni."
Erről az jut eszembe:
Mennyivel titokzatosabb és vágykeltőbb egy nő, ha nem tárulkozik ki úgy mint az orvosi műtőben.Mint gyakorta a neten
Ha le fedik azt a kicsit is, talán érzékibb. Persze más helyen (alkalommal) másként kell cselekedni"de a mellbimbót ilyenkor is szigorúan le kell fedni." a strandon talán mint írják
---------------
*Ejtsünk szót az egybefürdőruháról:
A bikini és a tanga között is óriási különbség van*
Ki ne látott már spárga bikinit?
Mindég átesik valami a ló másik oldalára A nyakig gombolt és a spárga között










Mindég átesik valami a ló másik oldalára
A nyakig gombolt és a spárga között


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 7)

Ha filmen megvan valamelyikőtöknek
Ezt inkább kivételesen filmen nézném meg :
_"A kisvárosi unalom, a kitörés lehetetlensége még az ambiciózus Sonny-t is megtöri, aki a város egyetlen úgymond normális lakója, Sam (Ben Johnson nagyszerű alakításában) halála után végképp magára marad. A fiatalok szerelmi életét, a kiüresedett házasságokat és a negyvenes háziasszonyok félrelépéseit látva az egyetlen igaz barátság mellett az emberi kapcsolatokba vetett hit szűnik meg ezáltal. Valahol a cím is erre utal, nem pedig ténylegesen az utolsó mozielőadásra. A film mindemellett értékítélet nélkül mutatja be az 50-es évek képmutató világát, ahol mindenki tudja, hogy mi történik a szomszéddal, de hivatalosan senki sem beszél róla. A remek idősebb korosztály (Johnson, Ellen Burstyn, Cloris Leachman) mellett a fiatalok is megállják a helyüket: Jeff Bridges, Timothy Bottoms egyaránt megbirkózik szerepével, de a pálmát egyértelműen a gyönyörű Cybill Shepherd viszi el, aki élete alakítását nyújtja. Az utolsó mozielőadás kitűnő film, ám az őrjítően monoton és nyomasztó atmoszféra valamelyest ront a néző hangulatán is. Tehát megtekintés előtt érdemes ráhangolódni a filmre, így az élmény is meggyőzőbb lesz. Engem kissé váratlanul ért mindez."
*2009.05.07. 12:42*
http://kalozblog.blog.hu/2009/05/07/parsoros_az_utolso_mozieloadas_the_last_picture_show_


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 7)

Ez mind szép amit leírtál!
Te akarod megnézni, vagy másnak ajánlod?
Azt azért megjegyzem, a könyv, mint általában, sokkal, sokkal
jobb, több.


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 7)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Ez mind szép amit leírtál!
> Te akarod megnézni, vagy másnak ajánlod?
> Azt azért megjegyzem, a könyv, mint általában, sokkal, sokkal
> jobb, több.


Mint írtam:


> Ha filmen megvan valamelyikőtöknek
> Ezt inkább kivételesen filmen nézném meg


Általában én is egyetértek hogy a könyv több.
Bár sokszor az is számít mivel találkozom először
De most annyira nem tud lekötni a könyv
Persze most is mint máskor, az is hozzájárul kihagyok több részt
Képtelen vagyok egy szálat követni
Azonosulni se sikerült semmivel(senkivel) a történetben
Nem látok kidolgozott karaktereket
Talán a filmet végig tudom ülni.(néztem részeket igen jónak tűnik a képi világa)
Mert a könyvet állandóan elalszom

--------------------
A film már megvan itt a CH-n, csak írni kell a moderátornak oldja fel


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 7)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


Törölheted innen, mert indítottam a letöltést


----------



## derildike (2015 Április 7)

Tudjátok rettenetesen elkeseredett vagyok azért mert az itt felolvasók többségének hálás vagyok. Hálás vagyok azért , mert emberibbé teszi a világomat...de az annyira borzasztó, hogy jó emberek egymást "ölik"..Elszomorító , hisz mind irodalom szerető , csodálatos emberek vagytok . Sajnálom.


----------



## derildike (2015 Április 7)

derildike írta:


> Tudjátok rettenetesen elkeseredett vagyok azért mert az itt felolvasók többségének hálás vagyok. Hálás vagyok azért , mert emberibbé teszi a világomat...de az annyira borzasztó, hogy jó emberek egymást "ölik"..Elszomorító , hisz mind irodalom szerető , csodálatos emberek vagytok . Sajnálom.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 7)

Kedves derildike mire gondolsz.?
Ki öl, kit?
Úgy érzem egy könyv, egy felolvasás kapcsán némi szemléletbeli "különbség" alakult ki.
A könyvről! A témájáról!
Nem a felolvasóról és nem a hallgatóról.
Nagyon örülök, hogy meghallgattad ezt a könyvet, biztos van véleményed róla.
Ha nem akarod megírni nem baj, bár hasznos lenne a továbbiakra nézve is.


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 8)

derildike írta:


> Tudjátok rettenetesen elkeseredett vagyok azért mert az itt felolvasók többségének hálás vagyok. Hálás vagyok azért , mert emberibbé teszi a világomat...de az annyira borzasztó, hogy jó emberek egymást "ölik"..Elszomorító , hisz mind irodalom szerető , csodálatos emberek vagytok . Sajnálom.


Majd ha tisztáztad hogy min keseregsz
Megírhatod könyv-élményedet mi és miért tetszett
És azt is mi az a sorscsapás, ami miatt írtad a fentieket
Gépész szavai józanak. Lássad a dolgokat másként


Gépész írta:


> Nagyon örülök, hogy meghallgattad ezt a könyvet, biztos van véleményed róla.


Még azt sem biztos hogy meghallgatta azt a könyvet(nem írja)


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Április 8)

Derildike azt érthette félre, hogy itt többnyire csak tornando osztja meg a benyomásait egy általa hallgatott könyvről. Ami csupán egyéni vélemény. Van hogy érdemes vele vitába szállni, van hogy (többnyire) nem. Aki felolvassa a könyvet - az amatőr felolvasókra gondolok-annak valamiért biztos tetszik a téma, az író stílusa, akármi, ha már valamiért kiválasztotta azt a művet. Van egy réteg, akinek szintén tetszik. Egy másik rétegnek meg nem.... Mindig is meddő, értelmetlen a vita egy ember ízléséről, egyéni hangulatáról. 
Van aki ha nem tetszik neki egy könyv-legyen az olvasott, vagy hallgatott, félbehagyja és a véleményét megtartja magának. Tornando megosztja velünk.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 8)

Igen! Ha jó, ha rossz.


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 8)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Igen! Ha jó, ha rossz.


Fejtsd ki bővebben
Én arra gondolok Azt akarod mondani megosztom a rossz élményt is
Igen!
És úgy gondolom nem csak a dicséretből áll egy élmény
Az lehet egy rosszat mondó vélemény is úgy igazságos
Különben csak simlis mellébeszélés lenne
A visszajelzések természetszerűleg épp úgy megosztódhatnak, mint a Port.hu vagy más oldalakon
---------------
Az utolsó mozielőadásról már erősen kezd kialakulni a véleményem
Persze mindent indoklással, nem csak a vakvilágba bedobni Jó volt/rossz volt


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 8)

Ezt írtam!


----------



## derildike (2015 Április 8)

tornando írta:


> Fejtsd ki bővebben
> Én arra gondolok Azt akarod mondani megosztom a rossz élményt is
> Igen!
> És úgy gondolom nem csak a dicséretből áll egy élmény
> ...


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 8)

> Van egy réteg, akinek szintén tetszik. Mindig is meddő, értelmetlen a vita egy ember ízléséről, egyéni hangulatáról.


Ellenvéleményt lehet kifejteni sőt az jó
Mert ha valaki képes indokolni, miért tartja jónak vagy rossznak. Az kerekíti a történetet
Rávilágíthat miként látunk és ez alapja minden beszélgetésnek
Az egyéni hangulat az igen, az lehet változó ez is természetes
De akkor később megírja: másodjára tetszett
Valójában *minden embernek vannak értékítéletbeli szemlélete(nevezhetjük erkölcsi felfogásnak)
Életszemléletnek.*
Azonosulási hajlandósága ettől függ, a könyvbeli mondandóval,szereplőkkel
Én egyáltalán nem azonosulok képzeletben sem "Az utolsó mozielőadás" szereplőivel sőt az abban történtekkel sem
Meg is mondom mi a legelső ami eleve felborít minden megértést velük szemben
Pontokban sorban

*Kisvárosi unalom*.Ez azért nem stimmel mert lézengő unatkozó kamaszok *nagyvárosban is szépszerével *találtatnak.Ezeknek általában eléggé üres az életük.Csak az eleve üres ember képes unatkozni.Még a Robinson szigetén sem lehetne unatkozni.Ezt a szót nem ismerem hogy unatkozok. A nagyvárosi lézengő magukkal mit kezdeni nem tudó kamaszok gyakran keverednek bandába.És ott olyan tetteket tesznek ami már mind a törvényesség, mind a becsület határát bőven átlépik.Gondolok itt közrongálásra, nemi erőszakra, a szórakozásból megverése másoknak.A könyvben az unalomból űzött szex a legjellemzőbb! Szó sincsen szerelemről legtöbbnél! A partnerek nem megválogatása semmiképpen nem szimpatikus nekem.Nem is beszélve a fajtalankodásról az állatokkal.Az unalom mindezeket nem igazolhatja amiket írta.Unatkozó ember üres
*Ott van második pontban a becstelenség*.Nem találtam embert aki szerintem erkölcsi tartása becsületességnek megfelel.Még a főszerepló sem Sony. Miért? Igaz nem vett részt aktívan a sepregető kisebb fiú a Billi szórakozásból való megalázása a kövér kurvára rászabadítással.Fel se fogják hogy megalázó helyzetbe hozták! Egyedül a biliárdterem tulajdonosa volt képes látni mit csináltak. Sonny-tól nem elég hogy háttérbe húzódott.Ha barátja volt neki akkor legfőképpen ki kellett volna állni mellette és megakadályozni ez az aljasságot.De gyáva a többiek ellen véleményt alkotni és fellépni a gyengébb mellett
*A nők *Nem találtam közöttük egyetlen nem kétszínű, nem-számító lányt sem.Szerelemről beszélnek de szó sincs erről, a házasság is csak a szülei elleni fegyver volt
Egyetlen nő volt közöttük akivel azonosulni, megérteni voltam képes az edző felesége Ruth
Itt kell megjegyeznem a könyv előnyét amit Gépész mond.
Az indítóokait a könyv volt képes bemutatni.És mély részvét nyílt bennem iránta.Igen ő egy igazán reménytelen helyzetben volt.A Sonny őt is cserben hagyta azonnal.Még csak beteg-látogatni se engedte be hazudott.Nem szabadott volna így bánnia vele
A filmben piszok jó szereplő kiválasztás volt szinte mindenki
A Ruth nevű nőt majdnem pont így képzeltem el. talán 3-4 évvel fiatalabbnak.De a reménytzelenség rá volt írva az arcára.(olyan arctípus)
A Sony álszent képmutató,hideg, majdnem feleségére is jó színészt találtak Cybill Shepherd-et akit egy karakterszínésznek nevezném.
Láttuk A simlis és a szende hisztis, szőke bombázójúban. Akinek nemi érintettsége mára köztudott nem a férfi nemet szereti
Éppen ez jön át a filmen is hideg számító. Ezért volt jó választás ezt látta a rendező is
Egyszer már leírtam: *semmivel és senkivel nem tudtam azonosulni a könyvben*
Kivéve Ruth-ot
Ezért a fentiek miatt nem tetszik.Azt kell végigolvasni.Ütközik a morálomba szinte minden
Hamisság, álszentség,céltalanság,nem ismerik a barát és a hűség fogalmát
Aki unatkozik hallgassa a fű növését
A prűdség és a szemérmesség nem azonosak


----------



## derildike (2015 Április 8)

Szia! Igen! Mert imádom amit csináltok , bárki bármit olvas . Számomra amikor rosszul értitek egymást , vagy vitatkoztok dolgokon , nekem olyan mint amikor egy kisgyerek a szülei veszekedését hallgatja..( Na jó ..ez nagyon átvitt értelemben volt..)Nem vagyok gyengeelméjű, csak szeretem az egyetértést olyanok között, akik egy hajóban eveznek.! Ok! ez most megint nem hangzott jól , mert értelmes emberek megvitatják a nézeteiket. Nagyon sokszor viszont úgy érzem , hogy ítéletet mondtok másokról. Lehet , hogy ez csak szubjektív vélemény , de akkor elnézést kérek. Várom ,hogy olvass Te is Tornando! Ezt komolyan mondom! Puszi Gépésznek is!


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 8)

derildike írta:


> Várom ,hogy olvass Te is Tornando! Ezt komolyan mondom! Puszi Gépésznek is!


Én meg tőled egy könyv részletes véleményt.Bátrat és merj őszintét is írni.akkor is ha az nem jó. Majd az után várjál


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Április 8)

Nem semmik vagytok 
Derildike ne veszekedèsnek fogd fel, mert kètlem hogy az. Vitatkozàs ez, ami ugye teljesen màs színezetü. De mèg talàn az sem, hiszen azt minimum kèt fèl csinàlja, s itt a szubjektivitàssal nem lehet vitatkozni. Gèpèsz letett az asztalra valamit, amit ügyeletes ( s talân egyetlen?) analitikusunk ( a pirosra pingàlt kiskacsa(bocsi,de ezt nem tudom kihagyni alaposan kielemez.De inkàbb magàt az iromànyt, hiszen a karaktereket, sztoryt nem Gèpèsz írta.
Termèszetes,hogy mindenki izlèsènek nem lehet (kell) megfelelni,de az jò ha bàrkitöl van visszajelzès, szerintem minden olvasó, s tudom Gèpèsz is, örül a visszajelzesnek, ami nem merül ki egy like-ban,hanem rèszletesebb, s ha kritika is, az èpitö fajtàból. Bàr lehet privàtban küldik az illetönek.
Vagy nem tudom, vègül is nem ezèrt nyitotta Gèpèsz ezt a topicot? 
Ha nem, akkor bocsànat,nem vauvau tovâbb.
Örülök azèrt, hogy Ti hallgatók igènyt tartotok a felolvasâsra.
Tornando a mi kis Puzsèrunk. 
Èn annak örülök, hogy mindezt ingyen csinàlja
Van aki pènzt kèr a müelemzèsèrt


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 9)

editke2004 írta:


> Derildike ne veszekedèsnek fogd fel, mert kètlem hogy az. Vitatkozàs ez, ami ugye teljesen màs színezetü. De mèg talàn az sem, hiszen azt minimum kèt fèl csinàlja, s itt a szubjektivitàssal nem lehet vitatkozni. Gèpèsz letett az asztalra valamit, amit ügyeletes ( s talân egyetlen?) analitikusunk alaposan kielemez.De inkàbb magàt az iromànyt, hiszen a karaktereket, sztoryt nem Gèpèsz írta.


A Szubjektivitással ebben az estben lehet vitatkozni.Mert leírtam miért nem tetszett.
Aki azokat a dolgokat másképpen látja és megfelelőnek találja a könyvben* történteket azok jellemét*
Az kiállhat azon a magatartások helyessége mellett. Ha Ő maga ellenkezőt vall mint én.Az szimpátiával egyetértéssel nézi őket.Tegye meg, ez lehet a vita alapja.
Mert gondolom legtöbb ember a szereplőkkel való szimpátia alapján képes egy könyvben azonosulni
Ez szokott egy könyv tetszés alapja lenni
Filmben néha a bűnözővel azonosul valaki,Néha bűnnel néha a rendőrrel.Mindkettő megeshet ugyanazzal a nézővel! Más-más történetben.
Ott van a *Postás mindég kétszer csenget* c film.Abban igen vegyesen lehet szemlélődni
Hol a szerelmesekkel hol ellenük!
Mert gyilkosságot akarnak elkövetni, ezt épelméjű ember nem helyeselheti


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 9)

Még egy szó a filmbeli Sonny gyávaságáról becstelenségéről
*Arról a helyzetről amikor* az enyhén fogyatékos Billy-t önmaguk szórakoztatására megalázták
Az életemből veszek elő egy némileg hasonló esetet
Általános iskola felső tagozata.Volt egy kissé fogyatékos neurológiai esetű fiú,kicsi törékeny
Legfőbb sérthetősége a felfokozott csiklandósság.
A fali pisilős vécében elkezdték csiklandozni
Annyira vergődött hogy a földre esett nevetési görcsében.Le a pisis betonra
A többiek röhögtek és élvezték
Az én viselkedésem a szánalom volt
Összes cselekedetem a hagyjátok békén felszólítás volt
Talán máig lelkiismeret-furdalásom van hogy nem léptem közbe erélyesebben
Igen, nehéz kiállni adott estben egy többség a gonosz hangadók ellen.Ha tudjuk hogy rossz amit tesznek
Talán én is gyáva voltam és nem eléggé helyesen viselkedtem
De tanulságként örökre megmaradt.
Későbbiekben már jobban volt határozottságom fellépni az ártatlan és védtelen mellett


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Április 9)

Más az ha valaki műelemez, megint más ha visszajelzést kapunk a "hallgatóinktól", és megint más mikor valaki egyedül okoskodik. Az nem mérvadó vélemény ha egy valakinek nem tetszik valami, és arról úgy nyilatkozik, hogy nekem nem tetszik, ergo nem jó! Akkor sem nyilvánosságra kívánkozó vélemény, ha próbálja megindokolni. Miért írom? Mert egy olyan ember véleménye, akin szemellenző van, akivel bár már próbáltam sokszor "beszélgetni" -és ezzel nem vagyok egyedül- de még soha nem kaptam azt, hogy : tényleg, neked van igazad, nos az számomra nem vitaképes!
Talán jó, hogy vannak ilyen emberek, akik minden témában megmondják a tutit! Részemről inkább fel sem lépek ide, mert egy idő után már igencsak irritáló ez az egysíkú véleményezés. Ez nem hangoskönyvelők oldala vagy mi, ez "tornando megmondja a tutit".
Sziasztok...máshol elérhető leszek, itt nem.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 9)

editke2004 írta:


> Vagy nem tudom, vègül is nem ezèrt nyitotta Gèpèsz ezt a topicot? Tornando a mi kis Puzsèrunk.


De igen, ezért.
Is.
Meg csevegésre.
Most nem írnám le, hogy véleményem szerint miért nincs "csevegés".
Nem is ez volt a kérdés.
Angel megtette!!!!!


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 9)

angel1208 írta:


> olvsható az eredeti helyén
> .


No ez a típusú üzenet az ami nem a hangoskönyvekről szólnak hanem egy tag elleni támadás
Tipikus este annak:* nem az üzenet tartalmáról beszél,nem azt véleményezi *hanem az üzenet írót, személyeskedő jelzőkkel minősíti:szemellenzős, okoskodik.Plusz még a privát levelezés tartalmát is idehozza,ami tényleg magánügy.Van még egy mozzanat nem saját nevében vállalja másokra hivatkozik.(nos arról mit tudhat, mi köze mindennek ide?)
Mindezért meg lehetne sértődni
Ez lehet az, amiről derildike beszélt.Egy személyeskedő elmérgesíthető veszekedés
De ne legyen az
Angel nem értelek talán gyűlölet szól belőled?
Merő személyeskedő jelzősorozat amit írsz
Annyira se vagy tárgyilagos mint Gépész teddy vagy editke
Jobban kellene értelmezned és higgadtabban
Most adod a "máshol elérhető leszek itt nem."
Ez már-már fenyegetéssel egybekötött, még erősebb indulat
Talán azért mert te azt mondtad tetszett a könyv, én meg azt: nem tetszett
Mi ebben a rossz számodra?
Írtad vélemények vannak különbözők
Én hosszabban indoklom ennyi a különbség


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 9)

Levél Tornandónak!!!
Azt hiszem, megint sikerült elrettenteni néhány embert attól, hogy saját véleményét,
élményét vagy bármit leírjon itt, ezen a topicon.
Tornandó, azt gondolom, teljesen más szemléleted van mint az itt megforduló
embereknek. 
Ez nem lenne baj.
A baj az, hogy tűzön - vízen keresztül rá akarod ezt kényszeríteni másokra.
Nem vagy képes belátni, hogy másnak is lehet igaza, mást is lehet gondolni valamiről
mint te.
Mióta elindult ez a topic 2012 augusztusától nagyon sok embert sikerült elüldöznöd ill.
meggyőznöd arról, hogy nem kell neki ide irkálni.
Ma, Angel írása után, eddig ezen rágódtam, hogy leírjam e amit gondolok.
Végignéztem az eddigi 58 oldalt és a hihetetlen nagy számú látogatottság mellett
még hihetetlenebb, hogy össz. kb 10 hozzászóló van, volt aki írt ide véleményt.
A többi és a 10 közül is sokan az általad elég durvának felfogható válasz? reagálás?
után nem jelentkeztek többet.
Tudom, hogy hiába, de ismét, sokadszor, kérlek:
tartsd tiszteletben mások véleményét, szemléletét, egész egyszerűen lényét. 
Fogadd el, hogy vannak akik másként gondolkodnak dolgokról és ha már közösségben vannak, nem baj, ha nem csak könyvekről esik szó.
Sajnos, megint hosszú idő lesz, hogy valaki vissza találjon ide.
Azt hangoztatod, jogod van leírni a véleményed. Ez igaz.
De van a másik oldal, a mások véleményének elfogadása!
Na ez neked nagyon nem megy!


----------



## nemokap (2015 Április 9)

Na, mi történik itten kérem szépen? Mindjárt megrémülök. 
Épp Gépészt jöttem dicsérni, a legújabb feltöltése jó. Bővebben nagyon jó.
Sajnos épp délutáni szunyóka előtt kezdtem el hallgatni, így most vissza kell tekernem egy részt, mert a csókos jelenet után valahogy az idegenlégió jött, s nem áll össze a kép, de eddig kifejezetten tetszik legújabb műved. 
Bár Teddy legújabbját is hallhatnánk... (ez szolid gonoszkodó célzás kívánt lönni...)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 9)

Köszönöm kedves szavaid!
Én néha fuldokoltam a röhögéstől és a náthától olvasás közben.
És én is bele aludtam az olvasásba ebéd után. Csak nekem az utolsó emlék
után némi hortyogás jött mint következő emlék.
Öregszem.
Biztos értesülésem van, Teddy is készül valamivel. ( nem alvással )
Ami a történéseket illeti fentebb vissza követhető!


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Április 9)

nemokap írta:


> Bár Teddy legújabbját is hallhatnánk... (ez szolid gonoszkodó célzás kívánt lönni...)



Teddy legújabbja (frissített régi ) a Hangoskönyv pályázat topicban van.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 9)

Én nem erre gondoltam! 
Egyébként nagyon jó! Ha már így szóba került.
Nekem nagyon tetszik! Új távlatokat nyit meg a felolvasások terén.
Az ember fia, lánya mintha sokszereplős rádiójátékot hallgatna.
Még egyszer: nekem nagyon tetszett! Csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek.


----------



## Agilulf (2015 Április 9)

Összeszedtem a számomra kedves hangoskönyveket, amiket keresek. Tudtok segíteni?

John Galsworthy: Modern tragédia I-II.
Franz Werfel: A Musa Dagh 40 napja
Chang, Jung: Vadhattyúk
Robert Graves: Az aranygyapjú
Hemingway : A folyón át a fák közé
Choderlos De Laclos: Veszedelmes viszonyok
Lawrence: Lady Chatterley szeretője
Thomas Mann: Lotte Weimarban
John Steinbeck: Édentől keletre
Stefan Zweig: Marie Antoinette
Stefan Zweig: Fouché élete
Hemingway: Halál délután


----------



## sasok (2015 Április 9)

QQCS842 írta:


> *Lee Child - A titokzatos látogató (Jack Reacher 4.)* - mp3 - sztereó​


​köszönöm MUNKÁD!!!!!!!


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 10)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Levél Tornandónak!!!
> Azt hiszem, megint sikerült elrettenteni néhány embert attól, hogy saját véleményét,
> élményét vagy bármit leírjon itt, ezen a topicon.
> Tornandó, azt gondolom, teljesen más szemléleted van mint az itt megforduló
> ...


Én csak többet írok minden könyv után
*A több írás még nem tűzön vízen keresztül erőltetés*
Bárki írhat ugyanannyit
Ha reálisan megnézed nem szóltam senki személyéhez
Ha véletlenül neki (valakinek)tetszett egy könyv: Azt írtam* éppen kapóra jött mért én is hallgattam és nagyon tetszik nekem is*
Az volt a Beka Holt Farkasok könyvélménye
Ha másvalaki azt mondta: szőke nős könyvnek tartja az indián nyár c könyvet
*Itt ellenvéleményem volt*
Miért kellene mindég egyetérteni ha nem értek egyet
Aztán volt még a Herriott könyvek ott is bőven kifejtettem miért nagyon jó
Itt egyetértésre találtam
Aztán volt a Nathan futása könyv egyetértésre talált másokkal
Angelnek meg külön tetszett hogy új csillagnak neveztem(ekkor szép vagyok és ügyes neki)
A Rózsa Sándor gatyamadzagja c könyvben már különbözőek voltak a vélemények
Az Evila Taxi című könyvben semmi nézeteltérés nem volt
Nos én úgy látom Én is csak írom a* véleményt* a könyvről, ami néha szintén tetszik másoknak is Néha nem
Elüldözés véleménykülönbség miatt szóba sem jöhet
Ha nem tetszik amit írok._Ez olyan mint a tévécsatorna át lehet ugrani_
Érthetetlen hogy valaki soha többet ne nézze pl az RTL klub adását mert nem tetszik benne egy ember beszéde
Arra van a csatornaváltó.Vagyis nem figyel oda nem reagál rá ez a Ő dolga
De nem dobja ki a Tv-jét
Most nehogy hibáztass már azért mert leírom a könyvélményemet
Mint többen írták előtted:Egy vélemény amit teszek
Hát ne figyeljen oda lépje át ha nem tetszik a rossz vélemény
.........................
Én már lezártam a dolgot azzal hogy sértegettek.Itt lett volna vége
Átléptem volna rajta.Ha nem jössz összefoglalni(kigolyóznak)
Neked is tetszett amikor a Herriott könyveket dicsértem(tapsdobálás)
De most hogy Az utolsó mozielőadásban külön véleményen vagyunk, nem esik jól
Pedig ha csak az egytértést szereted,az is szubjektivitás,(elmúlik a tárgyilagosság)
Mindenki szíve joga nézni egy tv csatornát vagy átlépni rajta
Nekem is jogom van írni könyvélményt,nem muszáj olvasni ha nem tetszik


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 10)

sasok írta:


> *Lee Child - A titokzatos látogató (Jack Reacher 4.)*


Ez is kapóra jött mert éppen ezt hallgatom
Meg kell mondjam kukucs munkájától mindég elámulok
Ami azonnal szembeötlik.Remek érzéke van az összekötő effektek megválasztásához
Remek jó iparosmunkát végez a komplett hangoskönyvben
Érthető tiszta felolvasás minden jól követhető
Aminek külön örülök hogy a fejezet összekötő effektet a fejezet végére teszi
Minden fejezet beszéddel indulhat így
Maga a könyv nagyon érdekes izgalmas
Érdekes az FBI és Reacher rejtett egymás elleni küzdelme.Jogos hiszen csőbe akarják húzni Reachert (felhasználni tisztátalan eszközökkel
A könyv minden perce érdekes izgalmas
Persze ez Lee Child érdeme


> A könyvbe közben beleshetünk a gyilkos fejébe, hogy hogyan gondolkozik, tervez, és persze, hogyan hajtja végre a gyilkosságokat.


Ez itt most azért érdekes mert ide egy írógépkopogást választott összekötőnek kukucs.Telitalálat ez is
QQCS mester gratulálok munkádhoz.
Kevesebb könyv de tökéletes
--------
végezetül egy blogból könyvajánló:


> _Ajánlom mindenkinek, akik maximális izgalomra vágynak. Olyan volt, mintha én is ott nyomoznék velük. Egyszerűen zabáltam. Próbáltam összerakni a megfejtést, össze illeszteni a kirakós darabkáit._


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Április 10)

tornando írta:


> Én csak többet írok minden könyv után
> *A több írás még nem tűzön vízen keresztül erőltetés*
> Bárki írhat ugyanannyit
> Nekem is jogom van írni könyvélményt,
> nem muszáj olvasni ha nem tetszik


*Semmit nem értesz abból amit leírtam!!!!!!* Kár!!!!!
Azt hiszem egy ideig én sem jövök. Valóban nem muszáj olvasni


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 10)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Semmit nem értesz abból amit leírtam!!!!!! Kár!!!!!
> Azt hiszem egy ideig én sem jövök. Valóban nem muszáj olvasni


*A nagy piros kiabálást *kihagyhatod bojkottálni lehet a nélkül is(a nagy megmondó)
Én nem válaszolok többet arra mit írsz e témában


----------



## nemokap (2015 Április 10)

Na jó, a mélyen tisztelt ifjúság itten álljon le, vagy hívom Rongy Aurélt, s rendet csap. Marha egyszerű az ügy. Tornando: neked jogod van írni. De. Vedd figyelembe mások érzékenységét is. Tudod, empátia.
Gépész: neked meg jogod van, ő, hogy is fogalmazzam, izé, szóval egy olyan tevékenységet végezni azzal kapcsolatban, amit Tornando ír, amelyet szilaj magányban, az 1,2X1,2-as helyiségben, rettenetes gőzök és gázok között, nyögve szokott ügy kezelni az ember. 
Némo: neked meg jogod van csendben maradni. Minden amit mondasz felhasználható ellened.


----------



## Jujjika (2015 Április 10)

nemokap írta:


> Picit off leszek. Ugye tegnapelőtt volt március 15-e, s természetesen én is részt vettem egy ünnepségen, valahol Amerikában.
> Nos, én hallottam már egy-két verzióban az amerikai himnuszt, no és a magyart is, de ez egy nagyon különleges feldolgozás. A tangóharmonika azért nem a szokásos kísérőhangszer.


Hát ez naggyon jó, és valóban különleges. De miért is ne? Hiszen a tangóharmonika egy egész zenekar... Azt is észrevettem, hogy az összegyűltek a "hozz reá víg esztendőt" éneklik, az óhazában visszatértek az eredetihez: "hozz (hajlítva)* rá* víg esztendőt" énekelnek.


----------



## Jujjika (2015 Április 10)

tornando írta:


> *Jegyzet a hangoskönyv-kiadásról*
> rövid elmélkedés: akit érdekel


Érdekes volt. De a szerző valamiért elfelejti, hogy nemzedékek nőttek fel rádió-játékokon. És azok bizony csak egy kicsi lépésnyire vannak a(z igényes!) hangoskönytől. Szóval szerintem a kultúrája igenis megvan, a közönség rétegei pedig úgyis változnak minden területen...


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 10)

Most a hallgatása közben direkt kikeltem az ágyból mert a
*Lee Child - A titokzatos látogató *Könyv valóban olyan mint az idézet írta:


> _Ajánlom mindenkinek, akik maximális izgalomra vágynak. Olyan volt, mintha én is ott nyomoznék velük. Egyszerűen zabáltam. Próbáltam összerakni a megfejtést, össze illeszteni a kirakós darabkáit._


Úgy mint az Agatha Christie könyvei vagy a régi folytatásos krimik
Amikor egy ország találgatta ki a gyilkos
Most a felénél tartok
Persze eddig is voltak sejtéseim
De most leírom a tippemet ami tényleg csak okoskodás
Most úgy véleményezem a gyilkos egy nő lesz.
Tudjuk semmi nyomot nem hagy
Tudjuk beengedi önmagától az áldozat
A tippem:Az a nő lesz a gyilkos aki az FBI profilalkotó nője
Ráillik sok minden
Az elkövetést hipnotizált áldozattal önmaga cselekedeteivel követi el. Ezért nem nyúl semmihez
A halál okát nem is sejtem
Az indokot ott képzelem: A sorozatgyilkosság csak egy elterelő művelet
Valójában a célpont a mostoha testvére
Bár ennek okát nem lehet sejteni
Ez egy feljegyzés azért: Miként van fenntartva a relytély Lee Childnél
*Egy nagyon izgalmas könyv*
Bár tudjuk sok félrevezető mellék információt szoktak adni, ezek a csavaros írók
Kíváncsi vagyok kinek a tippje lesz helyes
És arra is mennyiszer lesz még hamis okoskodás


----------



## nemokap (2015 Április 12)

Kösz Angel, a Krúdy feltöltéseket. Picit újra fogom vágni, mivel kivágom belőle az 1 kazetta 74. sáv szöveget, ugyanis, az elég zavaró hallgatás közben.
Meg egy picit rendbe teszem... Ha nincs ellene kifogásod.


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 20)

Egy igen furcsa könyvet hallgattam
James Rollins - Jégbörtön
Mit is gondoljak róla? Ellentmondásos
Mivel nagyon izgalmas, egyre pergősebb cselekménnyel bíró könyv, ahogyan azt jól eladhatóvá kell tenni
Annyira izgalmas itt ott még féltem is nem fogom tudni letenni
De nem egy szépirodalom
A szokott több helyszínes eseménymesélést hozza az író, ahogyan az izgalmat és a várakozást fenn lehet tartani
Összességében kicsit emlékeztet a akció és katasztrófa filmek semmitmondására
Egyszer megnézed, ha kibírod az olyat
Ebben a könyvben össze van hordva minden akció film és regény, összes hajmeresztő helyzete
Van benne földi-harc,légi-harc, vízalatti események,emberevő szörny, irtózatos fagyos körülmények fagyhalállal
Vannak benne nemzetközi titkos konfliktus,persze a gonosz oroszokkal, terrorcselekmény
Hisz az író amerikai
A hangoskönyv nagyon jól van elkészítve
Igazán mindent a helyére tett a szokott alapossággal QQCS842
Mint mindég most is az összekötő effektek jól vannak megválasztva
Néha semleges és inkább nyugtató!
A gyorsuláskor,megelégszik egy lövés szerű hanggal.Ami a döbbenetet fokozza.Odaillően


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 22)

Egy igencsak izgalmas bestseller felszínes de nagyon izgalmas könyv után.
Igen nagy szükségem volt egy igazi szépirodalmi műre
*Bevezetés:* *Nyírő József*
Ezt az írót nem ismertem, okkal
Hiszen politikai tevékenysége miatt,nemkívánatos személy volt több országban.
Zavaros politikai ügyekben vett részt. Náci és nyilasbarát volt,illetve antiszemitanézeteket tett magáévá
Ezért könyveit sem adták ki.
Most Orbánék épp úgy rehabilitálták és saját politikai célra használták fel mit Wass Albertet
No most értem oda hogy mint írót megismerjem

A könyv amit hallgattam *Nyírő József-Az én népem. Felolvassa Schnell Ádám*
Igen egy igazán nekem való szépirodalmi mű





Történetmesélése nagyon megragadó.Emberek élethelyzetét nagy empátiával kezeli
Ez az empátia önkéntelenül is átragad az olvasóra.
Nagyon felkavaró magával ragadó könyv. Hol könnyezel a meghatottságtól a nemes cselekedetek miatt
Hol felkavar egy tragédia.
De hogy az olvasót odarepíti a helyszínre, érzelmileg hangolja élni lehet a könyvvel ezért mindenkinek figyelmébe ajánlom
Nyirő József elénk tárja a székely nép csalódások és megpróbáltatások ellenére is töretlen és törhetetlen hitét
Egy igazi mestermű
A felolvasóról azt kell mondanom: Eddig az általam legjobbnak mondott *Benkő Péterhez* tudom hasonlítani *Schnell Ádámot
Igazi felolvasási és könyvélmény
Befejezés:*
Nem igazán értem miért kell egy kiváló írót politikailag megítélni (kirekeszteni könyvkiadásból) tiltani majd nyomni felfelé
Ez a könyv teljesen politikamentes,ami van benne az a kívül rekedt magyarságról szól.
Az pedig ébresztőül, kell mindenkinek!




24 szépirodalmi alkotás fűződik a nevéhez, melyek közt az erdélyi havasokat bemutató, a székelyföldi emberek, favágók, pásztorok, szénégetők életét ábrázoló munkái a magyar irodalom legszebb alkotásai közé tartoznak.
Nem lehettem Nyírő hívő
Mert ez az első könyv tőle
Hogy leszek-e több nem tudom!
E függ a felolvasótól is




*Schnell Ádám *1964. január 29.
Jászai Mari-díjas magyar színész, érdemes művész.
1996 óta a József Attila Színház tagja. Rengeteg szerepben játszik. Emellett Sok szinkron szerepe is van
Most a Nemzeti Színház-hoz szerződött
Híres szinkronhangként: Nicolas Cage és Al Pacino.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Április 22)

tornando írta:


> Egy igencsak izgalmas bestseller felszínes de nagyon izgalmas könyv után.
> Igen nagy szükségem volt egy igazi szépirodalmi műre
> *Bevezetés:* *Nyírő József*



A legjobb a választásod. Pár hete tettem le a művet( fülest)
Csak szuperlatívuszokban tudok róla beszélni.
Nem fogsz csalódni.
Mindenkinek ajánlom én is.(Bár lehet, hogy már tettem, nem emlékszem hogy itt vagy máshol)


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 22)

editke2004 írta:


> A legjobb a választásod. Pár hete tettem le a művet( fülest)
> Csak szuperlatívuszokban tudok róla beszélni.
> Nem fogsz csalódni.
> Mindenkinek ajánlom én is.(Bár lehet, hogy már tettem, nem emlékszem hogy itt vagy máshol)


Egyszer Teddy írt róla.Azt találtam meg


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Április 22)

Sziasztok! A határidővel ellátott Waltari:Szinuhe h.könyvet letöltöttem időre, de az egyik hibásan töltődött le és most hiányzik a kibontásnál. Feltenné valaki még egy "kicsit"? Köszönet érte.


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 23)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok! A határidővel ellátott Waltari:Szinuhe h.könyvet letöltöttem időre, de az egyik hibásan töltődött le és most hiányzik a kibontásnál. Feltenné valaki még egy "kicsit"? Köszönet érte.


[HIDE]http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-128#post-4603070[/HIDE]


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 24)

Hogy én mekkora tulok vagyok.
Mennyire kell egy nagy hatású könyv az ébredéshez
Hogy megértsem a kisebbségi nép életét egy idegen környezetben
Az én népem kapcsán írom ezt.
Az alábbi jelenetekben csúcsosodott ki bennem a fenti gondolat!!
Megelőzte a mezőségi Miklós pap a beiktatásáról tett elmesélése
Hogy az első istentiszteletet az 5 magyar családos piciny és szegény település, még református hitű emberekhez akart istentiszteletben nagy-hatású beszédet intézni.
Senki nem jött el
Hát az ősi magyar temetőben talált csontokhoz intézte első beszédét
Ez után jött a másik fejezet
Az állását vesztő református tanító megtagadja nemzetét és hitét, hogy álláshoz jusson a román állami iskolában.
A magyar iskola román államosításakor hangzik el az alábbi idézet,az ünnepségkor:
"_ Egyszerre egész múltja vádolta, fájt a sötét hálátlanság, nemzetével, hitével, Istenével szemben és hiába akart, nem bírt menekülni gyötrelmes igazságuk elől. Reszkető kezekkel töltötte a bort és magyarul hebegte:_

_– Istenem, mit tettem!..._

_A következő pillanatban megijedt, mert magyarul beszélt. Rémülten nézett fel és a félelemtől szürkén, mentegetődzve pillantott rá a román urakra, majd felkapta poharát, odatántorgott a prefektus asztalához és a részegek bátorságával dadogta:_

_– Sátreascá domnule Prefect!_

_A prefectus elnézően bólintott._

_– Sátreascá!_

_– Domnule Prefect! – okvetetlenkedett a részeg renegát. –* Eu nu sunt ungur, eu sunt român! – Én nem magyar vagyok, én román vagyok!*_
_ Eu nu sunt ungur, eu sunt român! _

_[...]_

_A prefektus halkan megkérdezte a mellette ülő primprétortól:_

_– Ki ez az ember?_

_A volt magyar tanító, ki átjött az állami iskolához és áttért a görögkeleti hitre – felelte komoran a főbíró._

_– Küldjétek innen a fenébe!"_

Mindezek a hangoskönyvben még erősebben hatnak
.A szép magyar beszéddel mesélő Schnell Ádám szavai közt,mellbe üt a magyar tanító románul mondja a mondatokat amivel megtagadja teljes valóját
*"Eu nu sunt ungur, eu sunt roman! Én nem magyar vagyok, én román vagyok!+
----------------------------*
Most elgondolkodom a múlton.
Mi kerül a legfogékonyabb korban a kezünkbe
Mit olvastam én?
Volt sok A Timur és csapata .A Vologya utcája,féle könyvek
Ezek jók mert szintén hitre neveltek és a másokért tett dolgok nagyszerűségére
De nem volt fellelhető, a kívül-rekedt magyarságról szóló könyv.
Ennek is oka van. Nehogy a szomszéd népek elleni gyűlölet alakuljon ki az elvesztett országrészek kapcsán.
És bűnéül rovom fel a 1945 utáni40 évnek,hogy eltüntette az Én népemhez hasonló könyveket
Hibának rovom fel. Az Orbán kormány törekvése elleni az elmúlt években,félelemből való tiltakozást
Nyírő Józseftől való zsigeri irtózás!
Hogy "átnevelést akarnak kötelező olvasmánnyá tenni olyan nézeteket ami nem jó"
Igen átnevelés folyik
Mert nem mindegy mit adunk mikor a gyermekek kezébe
_Én nekem talán még nem későn jött ez a könyv_
_Megvilágosított mit jelent egy hitközösség egy lelkipásztor munkája._
_Olyan helyeken ahol meg kell őrizni gyökereinket, valónkat_
Még azt kell hozzátennem: Nem ébredt bennem gyűlölet a román nemzet ellen
Csak megmutatta a könyv, a politikai trükköket, miként lehet egy kisebbséget
megsemmisíteni.De nem sikerül ha van hozzá önmagunkba vetett hit


----------



## teddyted (2015 Április 24)

Tornado,

örülök, hogy rátaláltál végül erre a könyvre. Látom, rád is hasonlóan hatott, mint anno rám is - amit írsz róla, egyetértünk.

Nyírő beszéde egyedien ízes és szép, kiválóan ad vissza hangulatokat, érzéseket. Az Én népem szerintem egyik legjobbja. Az Uz Bence miatt szokták inkább támadni és nacionalizmussal vádolni, pedig jól érzed, alapvetően nem ezt akarja. El akara mesélni, hogyan élnek, éreznek odaát az emberek, valami olyat mutatott, amit mi itthon ezek nélkül nehezen, vagy félreérthetünk.

Igen, igazad van - az Én népem nagy és maradandó élmény az értelmes ember számára, hosszú évek múlva is. Az, hogy ebből is politikát kalapálnak, nem az írót minősíti... Nyírő egész élete, egész munkássága erről szólt, sok további könyve is felfedezhető, bár talán ez az egyik legérzékenyebb és legszeretetteljesebb.

Még egyszer: örülök, hogy rászántad magad - és továbbra is javaslom azoknak, akik esetleg még nem ismerik. ( A hangoskönyv, a felolvasó egyébként önmagában is valóban kitűnő )

Engedelmeddel ismét javaslok valamit, ha el tudod érni. Ebből nincs hanganyag (én terveztem-tervezem, csak hibás a kézirat, ami nálam van, keresem a javítását). Hasonlóan pazar élmény és Benedek Marcell kiváló fordítás révén csodálatos magyarságú írás(ok)

Nem annyira ismert, pedig jelentőségében lehetett volna olyan, mint akár Tolsztoj, vagy Gogol, csak ő kifejezetten polgári író volt és elég kalandos életútja miatt szintén sokáig negálták. Úgy hívják: Dmitríj Mereskovszkíj. Írásai, könyvei központi témája az Ember és az Isten viszonya, e mellett nagyon jó történelmi leíró. Amit javaslok tőle, az a Krisztus-Antikrisztus trillogia. E három történelmi mű, önmagukban is élmények - Julianus Apostata (A hitehagyt Julianus), Leonardo daVinci, Nagy Péter. Elég nehéz hozzáférni, de szerintem megéri a fáradtságot. Ha egyéb dlgaimat rendbe teszem, igyekszem ezekre rávetni magam, meghangosításra, ahogy tőlem telik (ezekből biztosan nem fogok rádiójátékot csinálni, na  )


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 24)

teddyted írta:


> Tornado,
> ....Úgy hívják: Dmitríj Mereskovszkíj. Írásai, könyvei központi témája az Ember és az Isten viszonya, e mellett nagyon jó történelmi leíró. Amit javaslok tőle, az a Krisztus-Antikrisztus trillogia....


A többivel egyetértek
Csak azt vettem külön amihez van hozzáfűzni valóm


> Az Uz Bence miatt szokták inkább támadni és nacionalizmussal vádolni



A nacionalizmus tud kártékony lenni.
De hogy az Uz bence tényleg túlzó nacionalista, gyűlöletkeltő-e nem tudom
Nem olvastam.
Ha az, ellene leszek akármilyen szép.
Nem gyűlölhetünk szomszéd népeket mert politikai korok sérelmei nem hathatnak örökké!
Voltak gyalázatos dolgok.
_De hogy ez a magyar emberben,hogy  már mennyire zsigeri_
_Azt a munkatársaimtól tudom öregek első világháborús sérelmeiket mondják_
_Olyan tőmondatokkal."Mint soha ne bízz a románban"_
_A másik a románok által elrekvirált lovai miatt gyűlöl(A Tanácsköztársaság után amikor betörtek a Tiszáig a románok)_



> Én népem nagy és maradandó élmény az értelmes ember számára, hosszú évek múlva is. Az, hogy ebből is politikát kalapálnak, nem az írót minősíti...


Igen politikát kalapáltak zsigeri félelemből.És napi érdekek miatt
Ezért mocsok a politika
De mindenben politika van.Bármit tesz az ember
Akkor mégsem a politika a hibás
Hanem az aktuálpolitikások, akik hosszútávon és értelmesen nem tudnak gondolkodni
Kicsit védni fogom a 1990 előtti politikát.
Mert legyél békében a szomszédaiddal volt a fő irányelv.
Ez igen érdekes álláspont, alapjában igaz, de középutat nem kerestek.
A fenekestől felforgatása az oktatásnak ma.
Ez gyanakvással tölt el mindenkit.Kicsit megbocsájtó vagyok a tiltakozók iránt.De nem mindenben
Gondolkodjunk tényleg veszélyes-e?
És csak azt akadályozzuk meg, ami közösségre ártalmas(pl háborúra uszítás)


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 25)

editke2004 írta:


> A legjobb a választásod. Pár hete tettem le a művet( fülest)
> Csak szuperlatívuszokban tudok róla beszélni.
> Nem fogsz csalódni.
> Mindenkinek ajánlom én is.(Bár lehet, hogy már tettem, nem emlékszem hogy itt vagy máshol)


Erre újra válaszolok.Mert igaz hogy Editke itt a fórumon fel lelhető formában nem ajánlotta
De nekem Ő beszélt róla


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 27)

Most mivel szó volt Nyírőről kétszer is .Egyszer Nemo írt róla
Egyszer teddy
Ezért most mind a két könyvét meghallgatom
Az Isten igájában




És Az Uz Bence könyveket




Az isten igájában nekem nem mond sokat vagy újat
Nem túl érdekesen megírt könyv.
Hogy Nemo e könyv miatt nem lett pap.Okait Ő tudja
Idealista,hivatástudatos, jóért tenni akaró ember csalódhat!
Az egyházi hierarchia és emberietlen karrierista, viselkedés jelenléte miatt e hivatásban csalódhatott,mindenki
Mint ahogyan a Nyírő szereplő is ezekkel találta magát szemben az életben
De ez számomra, olvasók számára nem mondhatott újat.
Mikszáth Kálmán A különös házasság könyve is
Az egyház hierarchikus és összezárt, minden jellemhibát és bűnt letakaró(elhazudó). Képmutatóságát megismerhettük tudjuk
----------------------------------
Épp olyan ez a világ mint a politikusok világa
------------------------
A felolvasója a könyvnek Szoboszlai Éva nem túl jó nekem.Emlékeztet távolról Korompai Vali idétlen beszéd dallamára (hangsúlyozására)
Ennyit az isten igájában c könyvről
Nincsen benne szemet szúró nacionalizmus csak sima nemzett-tudat.
Nincsen benne románok elleni uszítás
Vagyis ez a könyv csak az egyháznak lehetett szálka a szemében
Ennyit az isten igájában c könyvről
-------------


teddyted írta:


> Nyírő beszéde egyedien ízes és szép, kiválóan ad vissza hangulatokat, érzéseket.Az* Uz Bence miatt szokták inkább támadni és nacionalizmussal vádolni*, pedig jól érzed, alapvetően nem ezt akarja. El akara mesélni, hogyan élnek, éreznek odaát az emberek, valami olyat mutatott, amit mi itthon ezek nélkül nehezen, vagy félreérthetünk.


Hallgatom Az Úz Bence könyvet
Annyit tudok mondani egy sokkal jobb felolvasó olvassa fel Bereznay Éva. Aki jobban beszél mint Szoboszlai Éva
Még semmi olyat nem találtam amire Teddy céloz:Hogy "főleg ezt a könyvét támadták"
Okát nem tudom miért és kinek volt szálka a szemében.
Én csak arra volnék kíváncsi létezett-e az a civilizálatlan,barbár ősember-farkasember keverék, aminek a könyv elején Nyírő, olyan szélsőséggel, az erdei embert leírja?
*Ez a szélsőség lehet esetleg olyan, amivel sokan nem szimpatizálhattak és a támadások oka ez?*
Nacionalizmus nem igen van a könyvben*.
Igaz,egy helyen megjelenik Móduván úr a végrehajtó.*
Aki szintén olyan renegát aki magyarságát tagadja és románná lett látszólag.
Utálják a magyarok, utálják a románok
De részegségében belelátunk,magyar ő lelkében
Az erdei ősemberek, törvényen kívüliek,vadak hitetlenek és hívők egyben.
Nem tisztelnek semmit csak a saját törvényeiket.Önálló erkölcsrendszerük van!Gyakran összekülönböznek ezért a hatalommal és civilizációval


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 6)

Bevált receptek
Mostanában nem hallgatok újat
*Annyira jó kikapcsolódással együtt járó körömrágásos izgalom*
*Lee Child Jack Reacher könyvei*
És QQCS-tól nagyon szeretem
Annyira, hogy körkörösen ismét elővettem
A pók hálójába és a Ne add fel könnyen könyveket


----------



## Evila (2015 Május 6)

QQCS-mester nálam is örök darab, nemrégiben fejeztem be az összes már általa hallgatható Jack Reacher-es hangoskönyveit, és nagyon remélem, hogy készülnek az újabbak.
Hála azonban a többieknek, mostanság Gépésznek, nem maradtam hallgatnivaló nélkül. Az Anne-t hallgatom, s nekem nagyon tetszik, élvezem minden percét. Ajánlom figyelmetekbe, ha könnyed, nosztalgikus, kellemes hangulatra vágytok. 
http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-128


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 6)

Evila írta:


> QQCS-mester nálam is örök darab, nemrégiben fejeztem be az összes már általa hallgatható Jack Reacher-es hangoskönyveit, és nagyon remélem, hogy készülnek az újabbak.
> Hála azonban a többieknek, mostanság Gépésznek, nem maradtam hallgatnivaló nélkül. Az Anne-t hallgatom, s nekem nagyon tetszik, élvezem minden percét. Ajánlom figyelmetekbe, ha könnyed, nosztalgikus, kellemes hangulatra vágytok.


QQCS lassan és alaposan dolgozik
Meg is van az eredménye
Lucy Maud Montgomery - Anne otthora talál
Bár nem az én műfajom ajánlásodra meghallgatom
És ajánlom a barátomnak aki pont az ilyet kedveli
Éppen a napokban kért magánban, könyv ajánlást


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Május 8)

Evila írta:


> QQCS-mester nálam is örök darab, nemrégiben fejeztem be az összes már általa hallgatható Jack Reacher-es hangoskönyveit, és nagyon remélem, hogy készülnek az újabbak.
> Hála azonban a többieknek, mostanság Gépésznek, nem maradtam hallgatnivaló nélkül. Az Anne-t hallgatom, s nekem nagyon tetszik, élvezem minden percét. Ajánlom figyelmetekbe, ha könnyed, nosztalgikus, kellemes hangulatra vágytok.
> http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-128



Várnai Zseni: Úgy megnőttél, szinte félek
Evila Drága, ez nagyon szép! Köszönet érte!


----------



## Evila (2015 Május 9)

Nagyon szívesen, örülök, hogy tetszik 
Felkérésre csináltam, s nagy megtiszteltetés, hogy aki kérte a verset, kórházban fekvő édesanyjának szánja, utólagos anyák napi meglepinek.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 10)

Evila írta:


> Hála azonban a többieknek, mostanság Gépésznek, nem maradtam hallgatnivaló nélkül. Az Anne-t hallgatom, s nekem nagyon tetszik, élvezem minden percét. Ajánlom figyelmetekbe, ha könnyed, nosztalgikus, kellemes hangulatra vágytok.



Nos már, jó félig meghallgattam a gépész által felolvasott
*Lucy Maud Montgomery - Anne otthora talál*
hangoskönyvet



Első dolog egy idézet
_"Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőknek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat. És pontosan emiatt van az, hogy ha valaki megnézi a filmes változatát egy könyvnek, ami tetszett neki, mindig csalódottan jön ki a moziból, és mindig azt mondja: "a könyv sokkal jobb volt". Paulo Coelho_
Most én először a filmet láttam.A filmet örömmel néztem tetszett
Anne és a Zöld Orom
rendkívül eltalált színészekkel








Anne Shirley_A Zöld oromból
A gépész által felolvasott könyv kétféle érzést keltett
Igen a könyv is jó
Jól olvasta fel!!
Nem erőltetett kislányhangot mégis éreztem ez kislányhang
Én úgy képzelem ezt nem hangszínváltással érte el hanem tempóváltással
Jól tette
Az idősebbek beszéde lassabb
Az Ane- e-vel a végén temperamentuma könyvben másképpen adódik vissza
Én ezt nem csak az írónő által leírt több beszéd miatt gondolom
Hanem abból is hogy engem idegesített a fecsegése a röpködése
A rengeteg Ó Rómeó típusú mondatkezdés
A sok Ó.. miss (No miss, azt nem-nem,Angolórára jöttem,meg kell tanulnom még.Néhány segédigét.)
Szóval a könyv előtt most nem az író és nem a felolvasó miatt
De a film másképpen tetszett
A filmben hajszállal kevesebbet beszélt a lány mégis átjött a különleges személyisége
A hangoskönyvet tudom azoknak ajánlani, akik türelmesebbek a fecsegő repkedő lányokkal
A történet jó
Nem bántam meg, hogy túl vagyok rajra
Evilának köszönöm az ajánlást


----------



## Evila (2015 Május 10)

Szívesen 
Látod, érdemes olyasmit is meghallgatni, ami első pillanatban még idegennek tűnik. Megeshet, hogy kellemesen csalódsz a végén.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 13)

Evila írta:


> Szívesen
> Látod, érdemes olyasmit is meghallgatni, ami első pillanatban még idegennek tűnik. Megeshet, hogy kellemesen csalódsz a végén.


Ha kifelejtjük azt, hogy írottan idegesít a kislány és többször a nevelői mellett állok.
Helyette elkezdtem hallgatni nyugtatóul
Mint egy szintén árva gyermek történetét
A *Hajnal Badányban* címűt 





Sokkal őszintébb történet
Magyar környezet
Magyar jellemek
És nagyon jól van megírva.
Nincsenek varázsos úgynevezett" átsugárzó"cifra emberek.
Inkább a becsületes egyenes emberek vannak benne
Vannak tiszta mint a hó jellemek és vannak összetett személyiségek
Mint cigány fiú vadőr kapcsolat és az intéző tulajdonságai
Majdnem mindegyik szerethető, egyszerűségük mellett is
Ott az idősebb asszony aki segítség a háznál
Vannak "szegénylegény" pandúr ellentétek
A gyilkosságért ártatlanul megvádolt árva fiú esete is lejátszódik előttünk
Az egymásnak teremtett fiú és lány sorsa is kialakul
Mindezt a gyönyörűséget QQCS842 tette elénk


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 14)

Én most Móra Ferenctől a Vadember és családja című novellás kötetét hallgattam meg,Dunai Tamás előadásában és imádtam.Nagyon szórakoztató volt és mivel Szegeden élek jó volt hallgatni az akkori időkről.Fekete Istvántól a Hajnal Badányban című könyvet még régebben olvastam és nagyon szerettem.Van még egy könyve a Derengő hajnal /ezt hangoskönyvben hallgattam meg/,ami ugyan egy kicsit meseszerűbb,mégis ott is megismerhetjük a vidéki emberek életét.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 14)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Én most Móra Ferenctől a Vadember és családja című novellás kötetét hallgattam meg,Dunai Tamás előadásában és imádtam.Nagyon szórakoztató volt és mivel Szegeden élek jó volt hallgatni az akkori időkről.


Sose halottam erről a könyvről
Persze épp ezért ajánlunk
De néhány szót ejthetsz a tartalomról vagy Dunai Tamásról


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 14)

A Vadember és családja,Móra unokájának /ő a kis vadember/születésekor kezdődik,az iránta érzett szeretetéről szól,nagyon szórakoztató formában.Ő ezt anno folytatásokban egy heti lapban publikálta és már az akkori közönség is imádta.Volt hogy bon-bont küldtek külföldről a vadembernek,Szegedre ezzel a címzéssel és természetesen a posta tudta hogy hová kell kiszállítani.Én ajánlom mindenkinek hogy hallgassa meg.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 14)

*

*


*Móra Ferenc - A vadember és családja*

*

*
*Felolvassa Dunai Tamás*
_Úgy volt, hogy ha szeretem az életemet, akkor muszáj belőle kiszöknöm egy kicsit. Legalább így mondták azok a jó emberek, akik azt hiszik, hogy az életnek még akkor is van értelme, mikor az ember már a szivarnak se érzi az ízét. Amúgy nem éreztem én semmi névvel nevezhető bajt, csak éppen hogy hajnalonkint úgy omlottam az ágyba, hogy vagy lesz többet belőle keltem, vagy sem_

_ *nincs az a Gergely pápa, aki a mi óránkról meg tudná mondani, hogy tegnap este volt vagy holnap reggel, mikor az unokám született.*_


ametiszt99 írta:


> A Vadember és családja,Móra unokájának /ő a kis vadember/születésekor kezdődik,az iránta érzett szeretetéről szól,nagyon szórakoztató formában.Ő ezt anno folytatásokban egy heti lapban publikálta és már az akkori közönség is imádta.Volt hogy bon-bont küldtek külföldről a vadembernek,Szegedre ezzel a címzéssel és természetesen a posta tudta hogy hová kell kiszállítani.Én ajánlom mindenkinek hogy hallgassa meg.


*Meg fogom hallgatni
Dunai Tamás jó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 14)

Azt a bárcabitorlóját
Nem adja letöltési linket
*Móra Ferenc - A vadember és családja*


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 14)

tornando írta:


> Azt a bárcabitorlóját
> Nem adja letöltési linket
> *Móra Ferenc - A vadember és családja*


Én erről az oldalról töltöttem le:


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 14)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Én erről az oldalról töltöttem le:


Nem fogok azért regisztrálni mindenhová mert itt éppen nem működik
Ha ez segítés akart lenni jobb ha itt megosztod
Mert lezárt fórumban van
a lezárt fórumból is meg tudják adni a kormányosok a linket
Ezt itt egy hibás fórummotor működés okozza
De ha mindenkinek jót akarsz feltöltöd és megosztod itt
Vagy áthozod onnan a linket megosztva *talált linkét* a Hangoskönyvekben


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 14)

tornando írta:


> Nem fogok azért regisztrálni mindenhová mert itt éppen nem működik
> Ha ez segítés akart lenni jobb ha itt megosztod
> Mert lezárt fórumban van
> a lezárt fórumból is meg tudják adni a kormányosok a linket
> ...


Nézd meg a hangoskönyvekben,azt hiszem fel tudtam tenni.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 14)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Nézd meg a hangoskönyvekben,azt hiszem fel tudtam tenni.


A letöltés elindult de mivel új feltöltés ezért a külalak és az adatok megadása is számít
Én köszönöm


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 14)

tornando írta:


> A letöltés elindult de mivel új feltöltés ezért a külalak és az adatok megadása is számít
> Én köszönöm


Most nézd meg.Remélem így már jobban tetszik.Nekem ezt még gyakorolni kell,mert ezidáig nem sűrűn töltöttem fel.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 14)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Most nézd meg.Remélem így már jobban tetszik.Nekem ezt még gyakorolni kell,mert ezidáig nem sűrűn töltöttem fel.


Mindent egyszer kezd el az ember
Akkor többször ha elsőre nem megy
*Móra Ferenc - A vadember és családja*


----------



## teddyted (2015 Május 14)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Most nézd meg.Remélem így már jobban tetszik.Nekem ezt még gyakorolni kell,mert ezidáig nem sűrűn töltöttem fel.


 
Köszönjük az anyagot és a munkád, Ametiszt. Bele fogsz jönni idővel, ha segítség kell, szólsz


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 15)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Nézd meg a hangoskönyvekben,azt hiszem fel tudtam tenni.


Egyelőre még nagyon egysíkú
Alig várom ezt a szakaszt:


> Szeged hétköznapjai s a közélet Móra számára ekkoriban egyre nyomasztóbbá váló jelenségei, a gazdasági válság és következményei.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 15)

tornando írta:


> Egyelőre még nagyon egysíkú
> Alig várom ezt a szakaszt:


Tudod engem ebben a könyvben inkább az unokájával való kapcsolat fogott meg,igazából erről szól a történet,a gazdasági válság és következményei nem annyira jellemzőek .Többek közt megemlíti, de nem ez a lényeg.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 15)

> Tudod engem ebben a könyvben inkább az unokájával való kapcsolat fogott meg,igazából erről szól a történet,a gazdasági válság és következményei nem annyira jellemzőek .Többek közt megemlíti, de nem ez a lényeg


Ezért nem egyforma könyveket hallgatunk
Unoka hétköznapi eset.Bármikor bárhol van
A társadalom akkori helyzete rendkívüli beszámoló
Az emberek élete számomra érdekesebb
Hiszen ma is gazdasági válságot élünk, éltünk meg
Tanulságos tudni az előző hogyan zajlott le
Hasonló leírások érintettségek vannak Molnár Gábor egyes könyveiben
Aztán ott van az egerek és emberek könyv Az meg Az amerikai farmerek érintettségét meséli el
A korabeli szegedi emberek élete is érdekes lehet


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 15)

tornando írta:


> Ezért nem egyforma könyveket hallgatunk
> Unoka hétköznapi eset.Bármikor bárhol van
> A társadalom akkori helyzete rendkívüli beszámoló
> Az emberek élete számomra érdekesebb
> ...


Igen,mindenkinek más az érdeklődési köre,de ettől színes a világ.Természetesen érdekel az emberi életek alakulása minden korban,fontos történelmi idők ellőtt és után, de nekem ez a könyv is tetszett.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 15)

Ezt senki nem vonta kétségbe
Csakhogy nem történelmi előtti idők a múlt század.
Azonos a mi életünkkel.Vagy szüleidével.Mindegy
Most még tanulhatunk belőle hogyan érdemes élni.
Nyugodtan és nem hajszoltan, mindenbe belekapkodva
Hogyan éljük túl szerényebben a válságot
Adósságfelhalmozás nélkül
Csak azt megszerezni amire futja
Párbeszéd:


> -A gyerek ne igyon annyi kólát
> -Na de ki veszi meg neki?



_Az Aranyszőrű bárány_
_Ének a búzamezőkről_
_Kincskereső kisködmön_
_Véreim_
_A Kétforintos_
_*Hét krajcár*
_
És közel olyan szépen tudott róla írni
Mint József Attila "a Csoszogi az öreg suszter"-ben
Azért bízom benne *Móra Ferenc* aki a nép és a szegény rétegek sorsának kiszolgáltatottságának egyik legérzékenyebb ábrázolója volt. olyan szépen le tudta írni
Ebben a könyvében is realista lesz és megkapom amit szeretnék


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 19)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Igen,mindenkinek más az érdeklődési köre,de ettől színes a világ.Természetesen érdekel az emberi életek alakulása minden korban, de nekem ez a könyv is tetszett.


Nem mondom hogy rossz, vannak benne bájos részek
De nem pont ez az amit sokszor fogok hallgatni
Már várom QQCS842 és Editke újabb könyveit
Kár hogy nincsen több a James Herriot sorozatból
Meg jó lenne egy Vavyan Fable könyv a régiek közül a "mogorva"-s a Halkirálynő sorozatból





Vavyan Fable​


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Május 19)

tornando írta:


> Már várom QQCS842 és Editke újabb könyveit
> Kár hogy nincsen több a James Herriot sorozatból
> Meg jó lenne egy Vavyan Fable könyv a régiek közül a "mogorva"-s a Halkirálynő sorozatból



Juj, fel van adva a lecke. ..tudsz várni újabb fél évet?
Jól van ,majd most majd gondolkozok más műfajon is,. van most egy érdekes mű a gondolataimban.
Fable-t nem ismerem, sose olvastam szégyen nem szégyen(egy könyvvel olvasásilag..félbe maradtam.., de őt Evila kedveli ha jól tudom. Azt ő biztosan szívesen olvassa majd.
A Herriottok hát igen, .. az nekem is kedvenc volt.. minden könyvét olvastam,sajnos nekem is úgy rémlik, hogy nincs több elérhető mű, amit Gépész fel nem olvasott volna.


----------



## Evila (2015 Május 19)

editke2004 írta:


> őt Evila kedveli ha jól tudom. Azt ő biztosan szívesen olvassa majd.



Ha majd lesz rá ideje, akkor nekilát, örömmel, de az bizony nem mostanság lesz. Türelmet kérek.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 20)

Evila írta:


> Ha majd lesz rá ideje, akkor nekilát, örömmel, de az bizony nem mostanság lesz. Türelmet kérek.


Hát lehet hogy éppen neki szólt az a sor
Még ha nem is válaszolt rá nekem
elképzelhető, nem is olvasta?


editke2004 írta:


> Juj, fel van adva a lecke. ..tudsz várni újabb fél évet?
> Jól van ,majd most majd gondolkozok más műfajon is,. van most egy érdekes mű a gondolataimban.
> Fable-t nem ismerem, sose olvastam szégyen nem szégyen(egy könyvvel olvasásilag..félbe maradtam.
> A Herriottok hát igen, .. az nekem is kedvenc volt.. minden könyvét olvastam,sajnos nekem is úgy rémlik, hogy nincs több elérhető mű, amit Gépész fel nem olvasott volna.


Ha várni kell hát várni kell
Bár talán fél év múlva már nem lesz világ.
Felolvad a sarki jégtakaró.Kihalnak a fókák. Lemond a kormányunk.
Megöl az unalom .Mind meghalunk
No és Chandler? Vagy Hunyadi?
Fable-től két könyvet olvastam a harmadikat hallgattam


----------



## Evila (2015 Május 20)

Tornádó, közel jársz ahhoz, hogy engem is elüldözz a topikból! Rólam állítod, hogy nem olvastam el a mondatot, pedig talán csak neked kellett volna végigolvasni Editke felszólalását, ott megemlített. Fölöslegesnek tartottam, hogy a beidézett részletben ott legyen a nevem, bár - miután az üzenetet elküldtem -, biztos voltam benne, hogy TE belekötsz ebbe a megoldásba!
Nem volna helyes pl. néha a saját hozzászólásaidat elolvasni, mielőtt ráklikkelsz a küldés gombra? Ha csak egy kissé lenne olyan természetem, mint neked, egy-egy hozzászólásodban csokorra való helyesírási hibát, be nem fejezett mondatot találhatnék, amit "közszemlére tehetnék", vagy megkérhetnélek a hozzászólásod pontos értelmezésére. 
Elnézést, nem szokásom, hogy nyilvánosan kifakadjak ilyesmiért, de úgy látszik, nálam most csöppent bele az utolsó csepp a pohárba.
Ha ezzel a tirádámmal van - biztos, hogy LESZ valami kifogásod -, és hozzászólsz, beidézgetsz, most közlöm: nem fogok rá reagálni.

A másik észrevételeddel kapcsolatban: igen, lehet, hogy mindaz megtörténik, amiket írsz, de - lehet, hihetetlennek hangzik számodra -, a világ nem csak könyvek meghangosításból áll, vannak annál fontosabb dolgok is, amire kell az a kevéske szabadidő. Na jó, nem általánosítok, csak magamról beszélek: az én világom legalábbis nem csak "hangoskodásból" áll.
És még egy kérdés, hadd szurkáljak már én is, ne csak te: szerinted érdekel valakit a fórumon, hogy hány Fablét olvastál, vagy hallgattál?
Na és akkor most tessék, lehet piszkálódni, okoskodni, "ön-megvalósítani".

Ha ez a hozzászólás kiveri a kormányosnál a biztosítékot, elnézését kérem, csak már nagyon feszített - több éve - ez az eddig még meg nem fogalmazott - pontosabban el nem küldött, nyilvánosságra nem hozott mondanivalóm a "Tornádó-jelenséggel" kapcsolatban.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 21)

Annyi sértés és kitudja milyen és honnan jövő zaklatottságod miatti át nem gondolt indulat van benne
Mondhatnám tisztelettel fogadom véleményedet
*Pont annyi tisztelettel amennyi írásodban van*
Nem kell ezt így felszívni és nem idézlek be, *bár be szokták mások is
Szerintem te valamit most nagyon félreértettél*
És persze a nick nevem* így:Tornando*
Helyesírási hibáimat nem kellene emlegetni a CH- ugye?
Ha elolvastad hát elolvastad és?
Mi baj van akkor ha olvastad?
Közvetlen senki nem állított semmit
Az jár ide és máshová aki akar.Felnőtt ember, nem kell fogni a kezét senkinek
Aki nem akar hát nem akar
jól monda Talpig Jane a legalsó idézetben
És álljon itt még egy idézet tőle:


> Aranyszabály, csak férfiaknak: ha a nő kérdez, ne válaszolj. Bármit mondasz ellened fordítja. Kizárt dolog, hogy eltaláld, mit akar hallani. Ugyanis ő sem tudja.


Vavyan Fable könyv a régiek közül a "mogorva"-s a Halkirálynő sorozatból két könyvet olvastam a harmadikat hallgattam
És jók















Talpig Jane, Gianetto hadnagy szereplőkkel
A *szikrázó éjjel *címmel


> miért nem jelentette a támadást a rendőrségen? Miért hozta el a fegyvert? Miért tekinti versenypályának a város utcáit? Meggyőződésem, hogy a főnöke is lajstromozza a kérdéseit.
> – Nyaljon sót – morogta Talpig Jane.
> Talpig Jane berántotta az ajtót. Lenyomta a zárógombot.
> Gianetto begörbült az ablakon. Kicsit torz volt az arca.
> – Szívesen elvettem volna az ujjamat. Mind a négyet."


----------



## teddyted (2015 Május 21)

Az ember mindíg mást kap, mint amit vár, tornando, lám QQCS és Editke helyett már megint én 

Fable a nyolcvanas évek második felében - kilencvenes évek elején egy csoda volt. Teljesen új nyelvezet, friss, új stílus. Akkoriban nagykanállal ettem, hihetetlenül élveztem. Azután kicsit túlírta magát, és szerintem a nyelvi sziporkázása is kicsit túlferdült. Esetleg én leszek lassan vénmarha, az új könyvei már gyakran inkább csak idegesítenek...

Ami nekem a kedvencem tőle, szerintem és baráti köröm szerint a valaha írt egyik legjobb könyve, az a Jégtánc. Hasonló lendületű, hasonló pazar hangvételű, mégis - az egész könyvnek önálló lelke van, egy csodaszép, nagyon emberi "aura" veszi körül. Tilton, az öreg szaxofonos, Bárd, a zsörtölődős, lánglelkű .... nemmondomelna! Javaslom, olvasd el - jó és szép 

A Halkirálynő-sorozat persze legendás, és méltán az. Főleg az első három könyv. Ugyanakkor a másik sorozata, a Vis Major (annak is az első két része) legalább olyan jó. Ha a Halkirálynő tetszik - a Vis Major még jobban fog.

A kilencvenes évekközepén Krétán voltam egyik nyáron. Akkor olvastam az Álomhajszát, ami kettős könyv: egy fantasy és annak a megfilmesítéséről, a film forgatásáról írt párhuzamos regény. Hihetetlen nagy élmény volt, az a fajta, amit egy kisgyerek érez, mikor lefekvés után a paplan alatt akkoris tovább olvas, mert benne él a mesében és úgy nem tud elaludni, hogy nem látja a következő fejezetet. Nem véletlenül hívják - hívtam én is - Molnár Évát / Vavyan Fable-ta Nagy Mesélőnek. 

Ha viszont jó széles jókedved kerekedne és görbére szeretnéd vigyorogni a kispárnát is, akkor olvasd el Meggie Bell- Vavyan Fable közös könyvét, a Pepita Macskát. Én rengeteg könyvet olvastam, köztudottan szeretem a vidám műfajokat is - a Pepita Macskára úgy emlékszem vissza, hogy sipákoló röhögéssel hívtuk egymást barátommal egy-egy poén, egy-egy életképmiatt. Annak a könyvnek eszeveszett egy hangulata van. Egy párkapcsolat alakulását meséli el nem mindennapi jelenetekkel és módon. Jó, most már, a Jim szerint a világ és más sorozatok világában lehet, hogy már megszokottabb a dolog - ám ezt a könyvet nem véletlenül nem lehet szinte elérni sem sehol.

Namármost Fable-t - főleg a sorozatait, nagy könyveit - felolvasni lehet, persze. Végtére is, miért ne? Fel van olvasva, ahogy szokás - és oszt' felolvasva vagyon. Csakhogy Fable-t rettenetesen nehéz még viszonylag tisztességesen is felolvasni. Az írásai tele vannak hímpornál érzékenyebb varázzsal - rettenetesen sérülékeny. Bár tudom, hogy abszolut semmit nemjelent - én még nagyon nem érzem magam jónak Fable-hez, nem merek nekimenni. Túl törékeny csudavilág. Persze, majd más rátermettebb és bátrabb kollégák hamar megoldják ezt a dilemmát 

Szóval tornando - és természetesen mindenki más - fentieket tudom elsősorban és jószívvel javasolni Fable-ügyben.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Május 21)

teddyted írta:


> Akkor olvastam az Álomhajszát, ami kettős könyv: egy fantasy és annak a megfilmesítéséről, a film forgatásáról írt párhuzamos regény.



De jó, hogy ilyen sokfélék vagyunk. pont az Álomhajsza volt a könyv, amivel félbemaradtam, nekem túl egyszerű volt a nyelvezete, vagy csak nem vártam meg míg beindul az esemény , mivel még a párhuzamos cselekvénysorozatig se jutottam el. Vagy túl apró betűs volt a könyv, vagy tényleg nem a műfajom.. nem tudom. Újra előveszem majd az ajánlásodra- és legalább végigolvasom, belekóstolok Fable világába, mert így még véleményt se tudok írni. Valószínűleg akkoriban másik érdekes(ebb) könyvbe kezdhettem és ezért tettem félre. Annyi jó könyv van, s olyan kevés idő olvasni..


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 21)

Imádom Fablét,de teljesen egyetértek veled az új könyveiben a humor nagyon abszurd.Az összes könyvét olvastam és a Vis Majoros illetve a Halkirálynő sorozata nagyon jó,de szeretem a fantasy könyveit is.Én a Szennyből az angyallal voltam úgy mint te Pepita macskával, hogy végig nevettem az egészet.Biztos hogy tudod, a Mesemaraton című könyvét is felolvasták,nem ismerem a színésznőt /Madarász Éva/ aki felolvassa ,de nekem nagyon tetszett,sikerült eltalálnia a lényeget,bent a melóhelyen hallgattam meg és noha ismertem már a könyvet,muszáj volt kuncorásznom rajta,néztek is a munkatársaim hogy miért nevetgélek magamban....


teddyted írta:


> Az ember mindíg mást kap, mint amit vár, tornando, lám QQCS és Editke helyett már megint én
> 
> Fable a nyolcvanas évek második felében - kilencvenes évek elején egy csoda volt. Teljesen új nyelvezet, friss, új stílus. Akkoriban nagykanállal ettem, hihetetlenül élveztem. Azután kicsit túlírta magát, és szerintem a nyelvi sziporkázása is kicsit túlferdült. Esetleg én leszek lassan vénmarha, az új könyvei már gyakran inkább csak idegesítenek...
> 
> ...


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 21)

teddyted írta:


> Az ember mindíg mást kap, mint amit vár, tornando, lám QQCS és Editke helyett már megint én
> 
> Fable a nyolcvanas évek második felében - kilencvenes évek elején egy csoda volt. Teljesen új nyelvezet, friss, új stílus. Akkoriban nagykanállal ettem, hihetetlenül élveztem. Azután kicsit túlírta magát, és szerintem a nyelvi sziporkázása is kicsit túlferdült. Esetleg én leszek lassan vénmarha, az új könyvei már gyakran inkább csak idegesítenek...
> 
> Ami nekem a kedvencem tőle, szerintem és baráti köröm szerint a valaha írt egyik legjobb könyve, az a Jégtánc. Hasonló lendületű, hasonló pazar hangvételű, mégis - az egész könyvnek önálló lelke van, egy csodaszép, nagyon emberi "aura" veszi körül. Tilton, az öreg szaxofonos, Bárd, a zsörtölődős, lánglelkű .... nemmondomelna! Javaslom, olvasd el - jó és szép


Ez a Jégtánc felcsigázta fantáziámat.Jó hogy ajánlod
De én képtelen vagyok fizikailag olvasni
Épp ezért van gyakran íráshibám is
Számomra csak a hangoskönyvek léteznek
Ezért azt a könyvet csak akkor érem el ha felolvassa valaki
A Halkirálynő és a kommandó sorozatot pedig nosztalgikus újrahallgatás miatt szeretném
Valójában az cselekményes kalandos krimi akció jellegűek
Tehát felér a mai Lee Child,a Frei Tamás könyvek sikerével
Figyelmébe az ezeket sikerrel felolvasóknak ajánlom
Bár Evilának is jól állt a Taxis
Nem az számít mikor írták hanem hogy klasszikussá válik
Épp ezért kedvelem a halhatatlan Chandler Marlowe. figuráját
Az általam írottan közreadottak sikere a letöltésebem is ezt igazolják


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 21)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Biztos hogy tudod, a Mesemaraton című könyvét is felolvasták,nem ismerem a színésznőt /Madarász Éva/ aki felolvassa ,de nekem nagyon tetszett,sikerült eltalálnia a lényeget,bent a melóhelyen hallgattam meg és noha ismertem már a könyvet,muszáj volt kuncorásznom rajta,néztek is a munkatársaim hogy miért nevetgélek magamban....


Ha felolvasták a Mesemaratont miért nem adsz rögtön egy linket?
Hogy ne kelljen keresni?
Megtaláltam köszönet Nemonak a közreadásért!!
*Vavyan Fable - Mesemaraton*



Már töltöm


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 21)

tornando írta:


> Ha felolvasták a Mesemaratont miért nem adsz rögtön egy linket?
> Hogy ne kelljen keresni?
> Megtaláltam köszönet Nemonak a közreadásért!!
> *Vavyan Fable - Mesemaraton*
> ...


Tudtam hogy fent van a hangoskönyvekben,nem gondoltam hogy még egyszer fel kéne raknom....Légyszíves ne oktass ki állandóan engem,én igyekszem.Remélem tetszeni fog,mert ez egy paródia,burleszk.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 21)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Tudtam hogy fent van a hangoskönyvekben,nem gondoltam hogy még egyszer fel kéne raknom....Légyszíves ne oktass ki állandóan engem,én igyekszem.Remélem tetszeni fog,mert ez egy paródia,burleszk.


*Egyszerű előzékenység* ha említesz valamit azonnal teszed a linket
Az nem oktatás ez természetes
Csak egy perccel több munka kitenni* linkként a címet*


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 21)

Szeretném megköszönni Angelnek a felolvasásait ,már a második Karen Rose könyvét hallgatom,teljesen bele tudom élni magamat,


tornando írta:


> Egyszerű előzékenység ha említesz valamit azonnal teszed a linket
> Az nem oktatás ez értelemszerű
> Csak egy perccel több munka kitenni linkként a címet


Ez a válaszod is kioktatás volt.Nem azt az egy percet sajnálom az életemből amit a link felrakásával kellett volna töltenem,ismétlem ,már fent volt az oldalon,nem gondoltam hogy kétszer kell feltenni.De inkább fejezzük be ezt a beszélgetést légyszíves.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 21)

Az oldalon akár hol fent lehet
A kereső majd megtalálja, vagy nem
Nem mindenki tud jól keresni
De ha linkkel ideteszed akkor
*Az nem kétszer feltettség*
Csupán egy link ami itt a CH-n belől a megfelelő helyre mutat
Ezzel megkímélsz másokat a keresgéléstől!!
Hiszen te magad végzed el helyette
Ez a saját munkád, az_ előzékenység *készen tálalod*_
A link az egy CH-belüli hivatkozás._*Nem kétszeri feltöltés*_


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 21)

teddyted írta:


> Az ember mindig mást kap, mint amit vár, tornando, lám QQCS és Editke helyett már megint én


Csak egyetlen mondatot kukucsról
Ő egy igen érdekes személyiség
Teljesen a fórumon kívül él
Visszahúzódó, igen szerény alkatnak látom
Megjelenik ünnepkor köszönteni
És *nem száll be dühöngeni* ha nem tetszik az írásom
Ő nem jár a CH-ra csak otthon dolgozik
Időnként előjön egy kész hangoskönyvvel
A te írásaidat szeretem olvasni mert olyan lényeglátó mint amilyen az én gondolkodásom
Csak a nyelved tapintatosabb
Rengeteg dologban egyformán gondolkodunk ez kiderül a híreknél való hozzászólásaidból


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 21)

tornando írta:


> Az oldalon akár hol fent lehet
> A kereső majd megtalálja, vagy nem
> Nem mindenki tud jól keresni
> De ha linkkel ideteszed akkor
> ...


Oké igazad van ,megtehettem volna hogy be másolom a linket,de nem gondoltam hogy ez olyan nagy hiba hogy ezért már harmadszorra kapom a kioktatást!
Szeretem azt gondolni magamról hogy ha kell akkor segítek"előzékenyen",de én csak beszélgettem teddyteddel és így eszembe sem jutott.
Ígérem legközelebb/már ha lesz legközelebb,mert igencsak elveszed a kedvem az ide írástól/akkor meg fogom mutatni azt az oldalt ahol megtalálható az a könyv amiről beszélünk.
Legyen szép az estéd!


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 22)

Nincsen beidézve semmi, írni se kell
Hiba? ugyan miért lenne hiba?
Még csak bajnak sem baj.A megfelelő és baj két szélső megfogalmazás
Nem csak ez a két szélső megfogalmazás létezik
Van kerek megoldás,hátha egyszer befogadásra talál a praktikusság
Eljön az idő mindennek, esete vagy reggel mindegy!
jó reggelt ,vagy szép estéd képmutató negédes szenvelgés
Az érettség eljön
Hol van még az este, a szép estéd. Nyugtával dicsérjük a napot
*Vavyan Fable - Mesemaraton*
Hallgassatok könyvet ha éppen ilyenre női könyvre vágytok:
*Mélység és magasság*
szépen megcsinált könyv

Még egy előzékenység:
*Jane Eyre*
Hoznám én csak nem tudok Rapidgatort elérni
Pedig Kubik Anna




Ridegh Annamáriá-tól megvan.De az neked nem jó


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Május 22)

tornandó!!!
Bravó! Ismét sikerült elüldöznöd valakit!
Csak az nem derül ki, honnan a felhatalmazás erre az arrogáns
mindenkit kioktató stílusra?
Szerettem volna egy olyan oldalt elindítani a közösségi portálom belül, ahol a hangoskönyv
kedvelők tábora külön is cseveghet.
Hát nem jön össze, köszönhetően áldásos tevékenységednek!
Sokan mondják ne foglalkozzak veled!
Nem tudom megtenni!
Igaz, semmit nem tudok tenni ellened, mert neked "jogod" van itt lenni.
Másnak is "joga" lenne, de nehéz elviselni amit művelsz!
Ezért Ők nem is jönnek többször!
Én is csak azért, mert mégis csak én indítottam ezt a topicot.
Hát, nem így képzeltem el.
Aki először ide téved, nagyrészt veszekedő stílusú írásokat lát.
Két lehetősége van: vagy jön legközelebb is vagy messze elkerüli az oldalt!
De ( és ez a baj ), ha mégis újra jön, esetleg hozzá is szól valamihez, jössz te
és a fent említett stílusban elkergeted!

Azt hiszem, ha valahogy nem lehet változtatni azon, hogy te ne legyél ilyen
elindítom eme topic megszüntetését.
Ehhez nem szeretném még a nick nevemet sem adni!


----------



## Evila (2015 Május 22)

Sajnálnám, ha megszűnne a topik, de szerintem hiába is lenne. A "tornando-jelenséggel" (remélem, megfelelően írtam kedveltünk nevét, ezúttal, legalább ebbe, nem köt bele), szóval, a jelenség ellen nem lehet elbújni, akárhova megyünk, megtalál.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 22)

Hagyjátok már a túlérzékenységet, nekem is lehetett volna 100 okom megbántódni
Nem volt is semmi csúnya szó elhangozva
Arra ügyelek
Nem vagyunk egyformák mondják és azt "így érdekes az élet"
Szándékosan senkit meg nem bántottam.
A túlérzékenység is nagy baj.Az mindenütt ugyanolyan gondot okoz
Igen csinálj egy másik topikot és írd le ott csak jó kívánságok repkedhetnek


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Május 22)

Mi vagyunk túl érzékenyek?
Az eszedbe sem jut, hogy te is lehetsz hibás?
Nem csúnya szavakról van szó!
A stílusról ami sugárzik abból amit leírsz!
Nem sérdtőtem meg a rólam írtak miatt, mert ha az egészet nézzük több,
jelentősen több volt a pozitív mint a negatív kritika. De aki nem bírja
a kritikát az ne menjen a napra. Tehát nem arról van szó!
Ezzel megint rám akarod hárítani azt amit nem vagy képes felfogni!
Szerinted, mindenki érzékeny? Ametiszt99 kétszer kért meg: ne oktasd ki.
Mégis megtetted!!
És igaza van Evilának, ahány közösségi oldalon jársz mindenhol így teszed le a névjegyed
különböző nickek alatt!
Még te vagy megsértődve, mert sokunknak nem tetszik amit csinálsz!
Azt szeretném ha sokan lennének itt, írnának olyanokról ami velük történt.
Ajánlani filmet, könyvet, kiránduló helyet stb.
Majdnem 80 000 - ren jártak a hangoskönyvelők oldalon. 
Ebből persze sok a visszajáró. De legyen 30 000 azok száma akik megtekintették
a topicot.
Nem furcsa, hogy ebből a nagy számból mindössze néhány tíz ember maradt aki írt,
aztán eltünt!
Sajnos, megint meg kell állapítanom: ebből az egész leírt dologból, dologról, nem értesz
semmit. ( Vagy nem akarsz )
És ez baj!!


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 22)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> tornandó!!!
> Bravó! Ismét sikerült elüldöznöd valakit!
> Csak az nem derül ki, honnan a felhatalmazás erre az arrogáns
> mindenkit kioktató stílusra?
> ...


Szia.
Légyszíves ne töröld a topikot,én igazán nem akartam vitázni,és tényleg jó olyanokkal beszélgetni,akik szeretnek hangoskönyveket hallgatni,és készíteni is.
Tornandóra ezentúl nem fogok reagálni,így én biztos nem veszekszem senkivel sem.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Május 22)

Szia!
Senki nem úgy kel fel reggel, hogy most veszekedni fog ( legalábbis én nem ),
de néha kiveri a biztosítékot ha olyannal találkozom aki nem képes megérteni,
hogy picit változnia kellene!
Mint írod szívesen beszélgetnél másokkal.
De ha nincs kivel? És ennek megvan az oka? Csak nem képes belátni?
Ez most megint veszekedésnek látszik pedig nem annak szánom!
Csak figyelem felhívásnak!
Az, hogy akiről szól nem képes változni............hmmm.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 22)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Senki nem úgy kel fel reggel, hogy most veszekedni fog ( legalábbis én nem ),
> de néha kiveri a biztosítékot ha olyannal találkozom aki nem képes megérteni,
> hogy picit változnia kellene!
> ...


Igen teljesen megértelek,és tudom hogy neked nem áll szándékodban veszekedni,de néha muszáj szólnod azoknak ,akiket már nehéz elviselni a stílusa miatt.
És tényleg, amióta ide írok már többen is írták/sajnos nagyobb részt tornando miatt/ hogy nem fognak belépni erre a topikra.
Ez nehéz döntés lesz,de én elfogadom és szerintem a többiek is, bárhogy döntesz.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Május 22)

Ha nem emlékeznél ki lettél tiltva a canadahun oldalairól.
Pontosan ezekért!
Más névvel vissza jöttél.
Vagy egy azóta megszűnt oldal. Nem Evilától hallottam.
Ő csak felidézte!
Ametiszt nyafogott?
Kért!!! Kétszer!!
És ez csak a legutóbbi!
Fogalmad sincs, miről beszélek.
Fogalmad sincs miről beszélnek mások.
Csak a te igazad létezik számodra!
Pedig ez nem igaz!!!!!

És részemről ennyi! Megpróbálok a továbbiakban nem foglalkozni veled!
Azután ha nem megy, előbb a topic megy azután én!


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 22)

Majd akad talán egy higgadt ember aki másképpen látja


gépész írta:


> Ha nem emlékeznél ki lettél tiltva a canadahun oldalairól.


Ennél értelmesebb vagy mint hogy ilyen mindentudó bölcsnek képzeld magad
Pontosan ezekért nem tudsz lenni békebíró
Csak rendcsinálási kényszered van
Nem kell rendet csinálni ez az élet sora.Nem pedig a bájolgó csak szépet mondás
Illik a korona hozzád.Hozzám meg a forgószél
Még ha nem azét választottuk is
Valójában bölcsebb voltál és higgadtabb mígnem túl sok lett a dicséret


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 22)

Javaslatom:
Te írd meg továbbra is miket olvasol fel
Én pedig megírom miket hallgattam meg bárkitől és mi volt a benyomásom.
Elvégre hangoskönyvezők vagyunk mindannyian
Ha nem teszem minden üzenet elejére hogy "véleményem szerint"
Akkor is ott van látatlanban
*Így nem válik egyszerű puszidobálássá és tünd-bündizéssé a téma*
-----------
Ametisztnek üzenem
Már folyamatban van a megfelelő előzékeny tálalási formában az általa keresett (2014 Június 8)
*Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre*
Kubik Anna felolvasásában
Ha egyáltalán elfogadja tőlem


----------



## teddyted (2015 Május 22)

Hajaj... májusi eső aranyat ér, de hosszú távon idegőrlő is tud lenni 

Ezt a topikot Gépész jó érzékkel anno azért hozta létre,hogy ne a hangoskönyveket szórjuk meg közvetlenül nem anyagot adó, vagy egyéb OFF bejegyzésekkel.

A topik olvasottsága magas, ellenben néhányan szoktunk csak hozzászólni, mondani, mesélni valmit. Ez nem tornando hibája. Az emberekdöntő többsége anyagokért jön be, körülnéz, viszi, amit talál, esetleg kér valamit. Nagyon kevesen veszik a fáradtságot, hogy más ügyben is megszólaljanak, vagy netántán megköszönjenek valamit, elmondják a véleményüket. Ilyenek, tudomásul kell vennünk. Nincs azzal baj, évek során megszokhattuk.

Mi, akik készítjük az anyagokat, néha hozunk valamit,és azzal kapcsolatban beszélgetünk, néha más, a területet érintő téma kerül elő. A valódi véleményekrejtve maradnak sokszor. Ez sem gond.

Egyetlen ember van, aki konzekvensen veszi a fáradtságot, és elmondja,amit tapasztal, amit gondol - ő tornando. Mások miért nem? Mert ők meg nem. Mert nem akarják, nem merik, lusták, vagy nem veszik komolyan. Tornando igyekszik komolyan venni. A vélemény, amit elmond, a sajátja - lehet egyetérteni vele, lehet vitába szállni vele. Van, amiben például én sem értek vele egyet, van, amit másként gondolok, vagy csinálok, mint az ő ízlésvilága. Ez sem baj. Ettől sokszínűbb, árnyaltabb az egész. Ha ő nem tenné - gyakorlatilag senki nem tenné, mert tény, hogy a gyakorlat ezt mutatja.

Tornandonak van egy sajátos stílusa. Nem akar rosszat, nem akar sértő lenni. Ő ilyen. Kétségtelen, hogy sokan, sokszor szóltak már neki, sokan kérték, vagy jelezték, hogy másként kellene fogalmaznia. Amit ő nem bántásnak szán - más számára kényes, vagy bántó, esetleg sértő lehet. Igen, nyersen és őszintén fogalmazza meg a gondolatait - ám ezt lehet elérteni, félreérteni, nem megérteni is. Az, aki nem ismeri - pl. Ametiszt - hirtelenjében nem tudja hová tenni. Ha azt látja, hogy nade amúgy is ő a rosszfiú, ... hát akkor ... akkor hát ő az. Biztosan... Pedig nem rosszakarat áll a dolog mögött, csak egy nagyon nyers, külön figyelemre törő és külön figyelmet igénylő ember, aki egyébként érzékeny, művelt és önálló gondolatai vannak. Mint olyan, értékes. Igen, az - mindenki számára.

Igaz - nem kellene mindíg arra figyelni, hogy na, most akkor nem veszem fel,és nem is úgy gondolhatta - ezügyben tornandonak is jócskán akadhat átgondolni valója. Ám az sem megoldás, hogy a torkára vetjük a kést, mert ő A Hibás. Ez szintén elég gyerekes valami, értelmetlen.

Mindenki hoz valamit egy közösségbe. Gépész az ötleteket, a sok munkát, az összetartás-összefogás képességét. Nemo az élményeket, a benyomásokat és rengeteg anyagot, Evilaés a többiek szintén építik-segítik e kicsinyke közösséget, és értékeket gyártanak-adnak. Szépet, önzetlent. Én néha eldörmögöm magam, Ametiszt és a többiek, akik megtisztelnek, egyszerűen elmondják a véleményüket, javaslataikat, benyomásukat. Tornando sem szeretne mást. Csak közöttünk és velünk lenni.

Kár ezekért a túlfeszültségekért. Van épp elég baj, intrika, veszekedés mindenütt. Ezt az egészet magunknak építettük-építjük - olyan lesz, amivé formáljuk. Nem kellene lapáttal szétcsapkodni a szépen felépített hóembert


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Május 22)

Kérek engedélyt megszólalni..
Nem az a megoldás,hogy megszűnik a topic..Szerintem se.
Teddy kulturáltan megfogalmazta az én gondolataimat is. Számomra nincs jobb és bal oldal. *TI* vagytok! Amikor megérkeztem, azt gondoltam egy jó kis közösségbe csöppentem(eddig is itt voltam csak más fórumon). Szeretettel és segítőkészen fogadtatok, amit utólag is köszönök. De jó kis közösség ez, nem szabad mellre szívni ennyire a dolgokat. Senkit nem kérek név szerint. Mert mindenki hordozza a maga szubjektív igazságát. S mindannyiónknak joga van érezni. 
Különbözünk. El kell fogadni Én például elfogadtam hogy tornando ilyen. Jókat nevettem a nyakas modorán, a szúrós szavain.,néha én is bosszankodtam. Sokszor elolvastam a mondatait , megismertem és tudom, hogy nem a rossz szándék vezérli.Átlagtól eltérően fejezi ki magát, írásban a hangsúly hiánya miatt félre lehet érteni amit mondd, de én nem hiszem hogy bántásból mondja , amit mond, csak egyszerűen leírja a véleményét.És úgy, ahogy. Mondtam már hogy nélküle nagyon-nagyon unalmas lenne itt. Mert csak a Húsvéti és a karácsonyi jókívánságok lennének itt szinte.(persze azok is nagyon klasszak)
Ki mond véleményt(építő kritikát) a munkáitokról(munkáinkról?) a stílusa, és igen értem, hogy ezt szeretnétek megváltoztatni, de nem lehet. Nem kizárni kell, topicot megszűntetni, hanem elfogadni.(már aki akarja, aki nem annak persze nem kell) Tornandot nem kedvelitek ez világos, az egyedi _megmondomafrankót_ stílusa miatt.
Szegényke egyedül elemzi itt a hangoskodásainkat, meg megosztja az élményeit, és mindenki megharagszik rá, pedig lefogadom, hogy ő csak vitázni akar! Nem veszekedni, hanem vitázni. Dolgokat, eseményeket, technikákat megvitatni.
Nem emlékszem már hol szaladt el a ménes, de tereljük már össze újra, borítsatok fátylat a múltra, és tabula rasa induljon újra vagy folytatódjon.
Te meg "falu rossza" ugyan foglald már le magad azzal az unalmas Mélység és Magassággal a neked való romantikus történettel  még pár napig, és ne írkáljál már ide.
(Úgysem bírja ki, de már ezen is csak előre röhögök)
Szóval lehet vele foglalkozni, de át is lehet lépni azt, amit ő ír. Kinek milyen a hangulata, kit mi érdekel.én kifejezetten élveztem, mikor valamiről eszmecserét folytattatok, volt olyan is hogy kedvet kaptam egy-egy műhöz.
Köszönöm, hogy meghallgattatok vagy elolvastatok, s elmondhattam a gondolataimat.
Ne széledjünk már szét, ha lehet..


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Május 23)

Először is, köszönöm azoknak akik megköszönték az eddigi megosztásaim, a felolvasásaim és nem néznek keresztül rajtam. (bár megjegyzem, a fene tudja miért is, közel nem érzem magam én sem értéktelen embernek). Ha privátban nem kapnék köszöneteket, buzdításokat, már nem folytattam volna. Szóval köszönet nekik - ha már tényleg olyan nagy ennek az oldalnak az olvasó tábora, akkor eljut hozzájuk is a szavam! Nem adok semmit egy, (illetve úgy nézem több), olyan ember véleményére, akik számomra érthetetlen módon többnek, felettünk állónak képzelik magukat. Gépész-t egy nagyon normális, reálisan gondolkodó, segítőkész, empatikus embernek ismertem meg. Ha már valami nála is kiveri a biztosítékot, annak oka van! Kicsit ismerve őt - amennyire ez a neten keresztül lehetséges-, ezt meg sem kérdőjelezem. Sajnos minden közösségben vannak bomlasztó elemek. Ha jó az a közösség, akkor tud ellene tenni. Ha elnézőek vagyunk, és eltűrjük hogy egy ember véleménye, ízlése legyen mérvadó, és ehhez még bátorítás is kap, akkor ott megszűnik a létrehozott, kialakult közösség alapvető értelme. Szerencsére ez csupán az itteni oldalra vonatkozik. Sok hangoskönyv kedvelő, hallgató ember van, és vagyunk páran, - már bocs az okoskodóktól, hogy magam is ide sorolom- akik igyekeznek új könyvek felolvasásával bővíteni a kínálatot. Hogy ez a kínálat nem mindig klasszikus irodalom? No igen, többnyire azon már túl vagyunk egy bizonyos korosztályon. Kevés olyan klasszikus könyv van, amivel egy olvasni szerető ember ne találkozott volna már. Ettől függetlenül, hagy döntse már el mindenki saját maga, mit, és kinek a hangján szeretne hallgatni egy könyvet, és ne egy "megmondó ember" adja hozzá a tippjeit egy személyben! Szó se róla, hogy ne oszthatná meg "tornando" a véleményét. Megteheti. Mint bárki más. Csupán annyi lenne tőle az elvárás, hogy fogja fel; a véleménye egyéni vélemény, ami közel nem biztos (sőt!) hogy egyezik más ízlésével, véleményével. Ha mi elfogadjuk tőle hogy "véleményezzen", fogadja el ő is , hogy másnak más a véleménye. Amíg erre nem képes, addig ő marad a két (max. három) személyes támogatottságával a "tuti megmondó ember". Ezt pedig azt hiszem, a többségünk (úgy tűnik meg kell itt jegyeznem; az "átlagember") nem kívánja!


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 23)

Köszönöm tornandonak és természetesen Kolonel0708nak hogy felrakta Charlotte Brontë Jane Eyre cimű könyvét,Kubik Anna felolvasásában.Meghallgattam már Rideg Annamária felolvasásában /meg többször el is olvastam,mert szeretem/,de kíváncsi vagyok erre a változatra is.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 23)

Szívesen
Ezt kívánta az ígéret az adott szó a gerincesség


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Május 23)

Remélem utolsó visszatérés Tornandóra!
Ez egyben reagálás Teddy, Editke, Evila és Angel soraira.
Nem megengedhető, "azért mert ilyen" felkiáltással elnézni valamit
ami rendszeresen megtörténik és nem jó.
Ha valaki közösségbe akar tartozni, igenis tessék alkalmazkodni a többséghez.
Valójában nem derülhet ki mi lenne ha nem lenne, mert van!
És sokan azért nincsenek!
Egy darabig én is vigyorgok, de egyszer elég lesz és kibukik az indulat, főleg a tehetetlenség
miatt, hogy nem lehet elérni változást.
Mert mi a reakció?
"Nem kellene sakálként rárontani valakire"!
De ha az a valaki többeket támad meg, előbb utóbb a támadottból, támadó lesz
és megkérdezi honnét ez az undorító stílus ami nem közösségbe való.
Nem, valóban nem vagyok prókátor. Se fogadott se fogadatlan.
De néhány éve én is itt töltöm az időm szabadabbik részét, kellemesen. Néha leírom
amiből elegem van, ezért kicsit meglepett amikor olvastam, "ő ilyen, csak jót akar".
Nem kell, hogy ilyen legyen! Így, ezzel a stílussal nem akarhat jót!
Nem kell, hogy emberek ( fórumtársak ) lelki világába gátlástalanul bele rondítson.
Mert ő ilyen! ( és jönnek a privátok: ki ez? miért nem lehet elküldeni... stb )
Nem szabad elfogadni, hogy ilyen!
Mindenki meg tud változni, akarat kérdése. Ha többre nem, arra az időre amíg itt van!
Ne legalizáljuk azt ami nem való ide!


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 23)

Nem kéne már ennyit foglalkozni vele
Már ment volna ha nem tartod fent a témát.
Mikor leszel elégedett?

A gépkocsit könnyű vetetni az gép

Már szépen csend volt teddy után
Igyál egy sört.
*Küldök koccintsunk*

*




*


----------



## teddyted (2015 Május 23)

angel1208 írta:


> ........Nem adok semmit egy, (illetve úgy nézem több), olyan ember véleményére, akik számomra érthetetlen módon többnek, felettünk állónak képzelik magukat. ................ Hogy ez a kínálat nem mindig klasszikus irodalom? No igen, többnyire azon már túl vagyunk egy bizonyos korosztályon. Kevés olyan klasszikus könyv van, amivel egy olvasni szerető ember ne találkozott volna már. Ettől függetlenül, hagy döntse már el mindenki saját maga, mit, és kinek a hangján szeretne hallgatni egy könyvet, és ne egy "megmondó ember" adja hozzá a tippjeit egy személyben! ............ Ha mi elfogadjuk tőle hogy "véleményezzen", fogadja el ő is , hogy másnak más a véleménye. Amíg erre nem képes, addig ő marad a két (max. három) személyes támogatottságával a "tuti megmondó ember". Ezt pedig azt hiszem, a többségünk (úgy tűnik meg kell itt jegyeznem; az "átlagember") nem kívánja!


 
Na akkor most én is reagálok Angelre - kicsit Gépészre is.

Nahát az, Angel, hogy te kinek a véleményére adsz, vagy nem adsz, egyrészt a magánügyed, másrészt egészségedre, legyen neked. Hogy ki képzeli "felettünk állónak" magát. így, rébuszokban elég siralmas és gyáva vagdalkozás. Ha netán tornandora gondoltál, neki van is némi alapja a dologhoz, és ennek semmi köze a stílusához. Ha pedig netán rám, vagy másra gondoltál volna, nem ártana bátrabban fogalmazni. Ami azt illeti - én semminek nem gondolom magam. Ám ha itt tartunk, kevéske alapom nekem is lenne kihúzni magam, bár soha nem tettem, mert érdektelen marhaságnak tartom az ilyesmit.

Ki mit olvas fel, mindenkinek magánügye. Ki milyen minőségben és stílusban teszi azt - szintén. Mindenkinek megvan a maga hallgatósága, lelkes drukkerei és az ellentábora. Legfeljebb nem a felszínen. Itt nem egymással versenyzünk - mindenki ugyanazt a célt követi. Adni. Hogy kinek és milyen formában, minőséggel, az egyéniségfüggő. Én speciel nagyívben ki nem állom a romantikus lagymatyokat és a felslappolt divatos hóttunalmat. Más meg mást - netán azt, amit én csinálok. Baj? Nekem ugyan nem. A klasszikusok lejárt lemez szerinted - szerintem meg nem. Hihetetlen mennyiségben van megmentendő, jó írás, senki nem mondta, hogy ugyanazt a nyalókát kell nyalnia újra és újra mindenkinek. Csakhogy ahhoz kicsit mélyebben dolgozni is kell, nem lekapni és így-úgy ledarálni az első jópofa newbiet a polcról. A felolvasásnak lehetne ugyanis egy értékmentő küldetése is. Már, ha komolyan veszik. Na, akkor most újfent én vagyok a felsőbbrendű, satöbbi? A rossz hírem - hát, nem. Csak néha értéket és értékeset is megéri csinálni, ha már egyáltalán valamit csinál az ember.

Mellesleg érdeklődnék arról a többségről, amit lelkesen jelzel a két-három nagyképű, meg mindenféle, tornando-támogató fannal szemben. Őkök kik lennének Őkök? Itt akkor szekértáborok vannak és nyilazgatunk? Klikkesedgetünk? Vannak a Csúfronda Amazok és vannak a Boldog Szeressük Ti? Szerinted ez tényleg így működik? Mert ha igen - akkor bizony Gépésznek igaza van. Akkor bizony itt tisztogatni kell és elmenni, és ilyesmit nem eltűrni. Csakhogy akkor sikerül ám kialakítani a csodálatos egysíkú sleppet, akik elbeszélik, milyen jók voltak így ma megint együtt.

Na, ez viszont meg nekem nem. Tudom, a kutyát sem érdekli - na és? Ám itt mindenki elmenni akar, mert az egy darab tornando miket művel és az a két másik hülye meg mit támogatja ebben. Nem látjátok a fától az erdőt, nem látjátok saját magatoktól a gondok eredetét. Ametisztet és a pár tényleg beszélgetni szerető társunkat sajnálom picit - szegények akaratlanul belecsöppentek itt valami nagyon magyarba már megint...

Semmi baj. Gépész természetesen bírja rokonszenvem és elismerésem rengeteg munkájáért - ám tornandot nem vagyok hajlandó kikiáltani semmiféle bajkeverő ördögfattyának. Továbbra is rendkívül értékes - bár kétségtelenül nehéz természetű és nehezen kezelhető - embernek tartom. Ha pedig valaki nem képes vagy nem hajlandó ezt látni és emiatt ki akarja utálni azzal, hogy ő bomlaszt és miatta vannak itt mindenféle gondok - az nagyon úri módon fogalmazva kissé szamár és kissé fillent.

Ami pedig azt illeti - megkíméllek, Angel a további kisebbrendűségi érzésektől. Mindenki tegye szépen a dolgát, ha meg lesz majd valami mondanivaló - az úgyis elhangzik alkalmas helyen és időben.

Tessék kérem jól érezni magatokat, egy ideig nem zavarom a fennkölt diskurzust.


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Május 24)

És ezek után, aki miatt ismét elindult ez az egész, nyugodtan dörzsöli a tenyerét
és elégedetten hátradől. 
Nem az gyakorol önkritikát akinek kellene 
"Elnézést kérni nem tudok.Vedd annak" Ez a nesze semmi, fogd meg jól kategória!
Sérteni, bántani lehet? Bocsánatot kérni nem?
Más megy el inkább! Tessék csak visszanézni ebben a 62 oldalban.
Ha kirobbant valami vita, egy szereplő mindíg ugyan az volt!
Azután, okos enged ....... elv szerint hosszú napokig nem volt beírás itt.
Szép lassan elkezdődött visszatérni az élet és megint, hopp történt valami
( ugye nem kell mondanom mi ) megint veszekedésnek tűnő beírások,
kérések a stílus miatt ( válasz: ilyen vagyok ).
Nem a kritikával van baj, hanem az értelmetlen szurkálással. Ezt kellene befejezni!
Valóban értékes ember lehetne, ha tiszteletben tartaná mások véleményét, érzelmeit, gondolkodását.
Vitatkozni, véleményt formálni nem kioktatva, sértegetve kell.
Ha a fórum vezetése nem zavar el, csak azért sem megyek el. 
Nem azért mert belenyugszom egy ember önfejűségébe!
Max. nem írok róla minden nap! ( néhány napig nem leszek, de más okból )
Be kell látni, és ezért köszönet a közösségi oldal fenntartóinak, hangoskönyvek terén ( most 
csak erről beszélek ) ez a legjobb, legnagyobb kínálatot nyújtó fórum. 
Büszke vagyok, hogy itt lehetek.
Hál' isten, nagyon sokan "járnak ide" irodalom szerető emberek. 
60 - 70 nevet kapásból tudnék mondani. És még hány olyan van aki csak alkalmanként
"ugrik" be szétnézni és viszi ami tetszik.
Lehet véleményük is van, akár jó, akár rossz, csak nem szeretnek, nem akarnak konfrontálódni.
Nem akarok én klikkesedni, széthúzni, valakit elüldözni! 
De ami rossz, többeket zavar, tegyük szóvá és igenis próbáljunk változtatni!
Csak akarat kérdése az egész!
És nem fogadjuk el, hogy "ilyen vagyok"!!!!!


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 24)

Itt találja akit érdekel:
*Vavyan Fable Mesemaraton*


Fable írta:


> Ott, ahol rossz van, jónak is kell lennie. E két pólus nélkül nem létezne egyensúly. Nem az a dolguk, hogy kiirtsák egymást, ugyanis összetartoznak, miként a tűz és a víz, a föld és az ég, a hideg és a meleg.





citatum.hu írta:


> Némelykor kérdezd meg magadtól: muszáj most megbotránkoznom? Az esetek zömében nem muszáj.


*Vannak rosszabbul viselt dolgok is a könyvben.És vannak kimondottan jók*
Tényleg egy jó mulattatós laza könyv és ugyanakkor időnként idegesítő is.
Az elején nincsen benne semmi két fejezetig.
Nem is hittem mikor lesz ebből valami.
Majd elkezdte nyelvi leleményét csillogtatni Fable. Az Athéne külső leírásával a mopedes csetlés-botlásakor,a szélvédőre felkenődésekor
Érdekes szerkezetet választott alámegy egy idő után laposba.Csak azért hogy később ismét felpörgesse váratlanul a hallgatót
Az az érzésem az akciódús jelenetekben találja meg hangját
Az pedig főleg a második felében van sok
Kiborultam a nevetéstől a fürdőszobás jelenetnél
Ami nem igazán nekem való az a néha olyan sokszereplőssé változtatott részek
Nevek kavalkádja olyan tömegjelenetek, ami már az amerikai habfürdős mindenki ordít és a medencébe rohangál
Már senkit nem tudsz kicsoda hogy került elő,zűrzavarrá fokozza
Van ahol fárasztó és üres locsogássá válik a könyv
Amit ismét mellette kell dicséretnek mondani. A tömegjelenetes részekben a részletek is kidolgozottak
Értem itt ez alatt a mozgások képi leírása annyira élethű és fejben leképezhető,hogy látod amint az fizikailag hogyan valósul meg.
A helyzetkomikum filmet képez a fejben.( jobban szeretem a jellemkomikum-t)
Ez a láttatás egyedi és mesteri
Magam részéről a tömegjelenetes burleszket ki nem állom
Jobb szeretem a lassabb, kevés szereplős érzelem összefeszülős, majd azokat feloldani képes írásokat
Ebben a könyvben az is fellelhető vannak konfliktusok amik megoldódnak
A felolvasója Madarász Éva kiválóan érzi a könyvet
Köszönet neki és annak aki itt ezt megemlítette és így felhívta rá a figyelmet
talán Ametiszt volt
*Madarász Éva* (Budapest, 1970. január 18. –) magyar színésznő, szinkronszínész.
Tehát nem csak fülre profi hanem valójában foglalkozása is.
Szerepelt a Szomszédok, az Öregberény és a Patika című televíziós sorozatokban. Tévés és színházi szerepei mellett rendszeresen szinkronizál.



teddyted írta:


> Csakhogy Fable-t rettenetesen nehéz még viszonylag tisztességesen is felolvasni.


Madarász Évának sikerült




*Madarász Éva*

*A következő lesz ha valaki hangoskönyvben megtalálja*:*Jégtánc*
_


konyv-sarok.blogspot írta:



A Jégtánc minden izgalma ellenére - vagy talán éppen ebből fakadóan - megható történet, mely mély érzelmeket tár fel. Nem pusztán akciójelenetek sokasága, sokkal több annál.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Remélem ez nem lesz sokszereplős és valóban mély érzelmeket tár fel​


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 25)

> Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van
> és a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban.
> És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
> az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek.


Babits Mihály



> Nem kell hinni, hogy aki könyvekbe menekül, okvetlen az élet elől akar szökni. Sokszor inkább tágítani akarja életét, több életre szomjas, mint amennyit kora s végzete kiosztott.


Babits Mihály


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 25)

Neked Babits
Nekem kedvencem
*A walesi bárdok Sinkovitstól*
Arany János
*
*


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Május 26)

Sziasztok!


Eszembe jutott egyik kedvenc íróm, és egy nekem nagyon tetsző könyve. Én csak olvastam, a hangos változatát nem hallgattam, de itt megtalálható. Kíváncsi vagyok arra, hogy hallgattátok-e vagy ha meg fogjátok hallgatni, mi a vélemény, mind a történetről, mind a hangos változatról.

Tornando, neked a történet szerintem tetszeni fog, hallgasd meg, ha még nem tetted.

S íme amiről beszélek:

A. J. Cronin: Réztábla a kapu alatt

(film is készült belőle, de a könyv nagyon olvasmányos, jó a stílus, és a történet)


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 26)

editke2004 írta:


> Tornando, neked a történet szerintem tetszeni fog, hallgasd meg, ha még nem tetted.
> 
> S íme amiről beszélek:
> 
> ...



No és a jó öreg tapasztalt Bodor Tibor már úgy is rég halottam az előadását
Szép kattintható linket tettél be
*Így könnyen odataláltam és tudtam hozni a leírásból azt ami érdekelhet:*

_

 Cronin maga is orvos volt – katonaorvos, hajóorvos, majd bányaorvos, utóbbi minőségében éppen Walesben, ahol a Réztábla a kapu alatt egy része is játszódik. E kétségkívül leghíresebb regényének főszereplője, dr. Adrew Manson, friss dimpomával a zsebében érkezik Skóciából a walesi bányavidékre. *Hamar ráébred, hogy elméleti képzettsége veszélyesebb, mintha teljesen tudatlan volna, ezért igyekszik minél több tapasztalatot szerezni s a gyakorlatból tanulni, hogy igazán jó és hasznos orvos váljék belőle. *Segítségére van ebben áldozatos felesége és egy hányatott sorsú kollégája is. Hét esztendővel később Londoban találjuk – ahol megszédíti az anyagi gyarapodás lehetősége. Amit eddig elkerült, holott megkönnyítette volna helyzetét: feladja az elveit. *Türelmesen hallgatja a gazdag hipochondereket, és észre sem veszi, hogy a valódi betegek számára már nincs ideje. A jómód felé vezető erkölcsi züllés útján egy tragédia állítja meg.* De idejében-e?_


Igen köszönöm ajánlásodat!
Meghallgatásra beteszem a sorba


----------



## Morgan kapitány (2015 Május 27)

editke2004 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> 
> Eszembe jutott egyik kedvenc íróm, és egy nekem nagyon tetsző könyve. Én csak olvastam, a hangos változatát nem hallgattam, de itt megtalálható. Kíváncsi vagyok arra, hogy hallgattátok-e vagy ha meg fogjátok hallgatni, mi a vélemény, mind a történetről, mind a hangos változatról.
> ...


Ügy vélem, hogy a történelmi-szakmai ismeretterjesztés mellett, ami bepillantást enged a kor orvostudományába, egy mesteri jellemfejlődést is láthatunk, méghozzá több irányút. Ezt még a nem irodalomkritikus önmagam is észrevette  Szegény Bodor Pál, hallhatóan majdnem elsírta magát, mikor a busz... > csúnya lenne elmondani a tartalmat. Nálam örök helyet kapott a "Mindig megtartani" könyvtárban.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 27)

A leírásból én is azt láttam egy jellem és tudásfejlődés leírása regényes módon
És jellem visszafejlődés.
A felolvasó Bodor Tibor.Éppen azért nagyszerű mert úgy tud elcsukló hangon beszélni hangulatot teremteni.
Hogy sírásig fokozza a hallgatóban az érzést. Mindezt pátosz mentesen teszi igen visszafogott színészi eszköztárral
Ő semmit nem játszott agyon




Tőle mindég kapjuk amit szeretünk
Ha sorra kerül persze meghallgatom
Jó könyvnek ígérkezik
Ezt a könyvet Angel hozta és már ez is remek hogy itt van a könyv


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 27)

teddyted írta:


> Kérésre újratöltve.
> Jack London: A formák örökkévalósága​Elmondja: Engler József


Megkíséreltem Ezt a könyvet letölteni
Az adott fájl nem létezik. Valószínűleg a tulajdonosa már törölte rendszerünkből,
vagy a 2001. évi CVIII. törvény alapján, jogsértés miatt került eltávolításra.
Vagy csak átmeneti Data hiba
A könyv hogy jó lesz-e nem tudom kicsit elvontnak tűnik
Nem csoda hisz természet-filozófikus könyv:

_




Volt egy dolog, amiben nem egészen értettünk egyet Jimmel. Ő hitt a dolgok formáinak örökkévalóságában. S ettől csak egy lépés volt a következés: a halhatatlanságban és a metafizikus bölcselők más elméleteiben való hite._
_....._
_ És végül, mivel minden csak lemondás, kijelentem, hogy a formák pillanatnyiak. A formák tovatűnnek. Tehát mi is tovatűnünk. _

_Ismétlem, ez nem tűrt választ. Ő mégis Paley-nek hírhedt megállapításával felelt a megállapíttatás bizonytalanságáról. Úgyszintén a rádiumot említette és éppen csak hogy azt nem mondta, hogy az anyag valódi létezése megdőlt a legutóbbi laboratóriumi kutatásokkal. Gyermekes volt. Álmomban sem hittem, hogy ily éretlen lehet._


_Hogyan lehet vitázni ilyen emberrel? Erre aztán kijelentettem, hogy minden létező megindokolható. Ebben egyetértett velem ő is, fönntartva azonban egy kivételt. Rámnézett, amint ezt mondta, oly módon, hogy nem érthettem félre. Az utalás nyilvánvaló volt. Ez ámulatba ejtett: hogy képes Jim ilyen olcsó szúrásra komoly vita kellős közepén?_
_A formák örökkévalósága. Nevetséges. Mégis különös igézet van e szavakban. Ha igaz ez, úgy ő sem szűnt meg létezni. Akkor létezik. Ez lehetetlen._


_Tersánszky Józsi Jenő fordítása



_


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Május 27)

Sziasztok!
A tapasztalataitok számítva, kérem tőletek, hogy aki ismer Örsi Ferenc: A Tenkes kapitánya-hoz hasonló művet, az legyen szíves ossza meg velem. Fontos lenne, hogy a műnek legyen történelmi háttere, lehetőség szerint a magyar történelemhez kapcsolódjon, és az sem ártana, ha némi humor is lenne benne. Nem kell mélyebben szántónak lennie, mint a fent említett mű, mert gyerekek számára kellene. Nem ragaszkodom hozzá, hogy hangoskönyv legyen.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 28)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A tapasztalataitok számítva, kérem tőletek, hogy aki ismer Örsi Ferenc: A Tenkes kapitánya-hoz hasonló művet, az legyen szíves ossza meg velem. Fontos lenne, hogy a műnek legyen történelmi háttere, lehetőség szerint a magyar történelemhez kapcsolódjon, és az sem ártana, ha némi humor is lenne benne. Nem kell mélyebben szántónak lennie, mint a fent említett mű, mert gyerekek számára kellene. Nem ragaszkodom hozzá, hogy hangoskönyv legyen.



Én csak kisregényekről és novellákról tudok
Humor kevésbé jellemző
Inkább a hősies ellenállás
A kor sem kuruckor feltétlen.
Történelmiek,tanulságosak és szépek
---------
A Tenkes kapitányát is csak azért látjuk humorosnak mert a jó(mi)elkalapáljuk a labancot(Ők)
A labanc ábrázolása buta és megvezethető furfanggal
No ilyen könyvek vannak
Jókai *A nagyenyedi két fűzfa* pont kuruckoros
Kolozsvári Grandpierre Emil *A törökfejes kopja* humoros is
Hollós Korvin Lajos *A Vöröstorony kincse* kuruckor
Jókai Mór *A Rab Ráby* kicsit mélyebb mint szeretnéd
Hegedüs Géza*-**A leghuszárabb huszár*(_A kor amelyben élt, nyomasztó - a kurucok bukása utáni két sötét emberöltő - de a leleményes és bátor férfi története mégis derűs, és ironikus egyénisége, remélem képes érzékeltetni a felidézett kor kritikáját is.)_
Jókai Mór-*Egy bujdosó naplója* 48-49 nem kacagtató de ilyen is kell

*Fehér Tibor-Hajdúkaland *regényes könnyed és ugyanakkor korkép
Horváth Viktor-Török tükör Mesevilág és valóság egy török kamaszfiú szemével Magyarosságról
*Jósika Miklós Abafi* („lelki erő diadala”)
_Rádöbben arra, mivel tartozik hazájának, és meg is tesz Erdélyért mindent, mind a közéletben, mind a csatamezőn. Derekasságáért el is nyeri három asszony és egy lány szerelmét. A törökellenes harcok és a lovagi párbajok hősének a szíve azonban Krisztierna fejedelemasszonyé… Hogyan áll helyt a szilárd jellemű, vitéz nemesifjú ebben a minden eddiginél veszélyesebb helyzetben?_
De feltétlen hallgassa meg a Benkő Péter féle* Fekete István Koppányi aga testamentumá*t


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 28)

angel1208 írta:


> *Móra Ferenc – Ének a búzamezőkről*
> Felolvassa: Papp János​
> 
> _Lehet hogy ez már meg volt itt osztva, de nekem zavaró volt a sok, néhol túl hangos zene. Most letölthető a zenei betétekkel és anélkül is._
> ...


Azért vannak itt, szorgos kis-angyalok, és dolgoznak mint a szorgos hangyák
Akik beleölnek sok munkát, annak reményében lesznek akik épp úgy gondolják, hogy az agyonzenésített
Könyv nem jó
És ezért egy rádiójáték csinn-bumm cirkuszból csinált egy élvezhetőbb könyvet
Én a zenésítetlent töltöttem le
Vagyis már is van akinek segített
Köszönettel vettem


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 28)

nem teddyted írta:


> Mikszáth Kálmán: Az ügyesbajos ember (Előadja: Engler József)


Itt található: Mikszáth Kálmán-Az ügyesbajos ember
Ezt az egyet tudtam kellemes érzésekkel végighallgatni
Nem éreztem túljátszottnak
Tudvalevőleg a minimális hangtorzítást kedvelem
A rekedtre erőltetettet nem
Megfigyeltem még valami furcsát az "ejh.."- eknél
Kíváncsi voltam miért van ott és úgy
Ezért követtem a felolvasást az eredeti szöveggel
*Látom ott nincsenek benne,*
Nem párhuzamosan követi a szövegett.
De csak ilyen hangulati szavak kerülnek bele.
Ez a felolvasó gondolata, hogy életszerű és ne száraz legyen
Hangulatfokozó
Igen még ez nem az írott mű megsértése
És nem rossz vele, csak furcsa és idegen és *veszélyes*
Ez nem bántás ez vélemény


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 31)

Felraktam Noah Gordon 2 könyvét a hangoskönyv oldalra,ezzel kapcsolatban szeretném megjegyezni, hogy sajnos a Sámán egy kicsit rosszabb hangminőségű felvétel,mint az Orvosdoktor.
Természetesen nem annyira hogy élvezhetetlen legyen,mert különben nem is raktam volna fel.
Végig lehet hallgatni,csak hangosítani kell.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Május 31)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Felraktam Noah Gordon 2 könyvét


Köszönöm szépen. Hajnali 2-ig hallgattam is!


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 31)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Felraktam Noah Gordon 2 könyvét a hangoskönyv oldalra,ezzel kapcsolatban szeretném megjegyezni, hogy sajnos a Sámán egy kicsit rosszabb hangminőségű felvétel,mint az Orvosdoktor.
> Természetesen nem annyira hogy élvezhetetlen legyen,mert különben nem is raktam volna fel.
> Végig lehet hallgatni,csak hangosítani kell.


Az első után, ha tetszik!
Meg fogom hallgatni a másodikat is
*Virágh Tibor-tól már halottam kettőt.Azok a felolvasások jók voltak*
Fekete István – Derengő hajnal(Virágh Tibor)\
Glenn Meade-Hófarkas(Virágh Tibor)\
*Bereznay Éva is jó felolvasó azt hiszem*


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Május 31)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Felraktam Noah Gordon 2 könyvét a hangoskönyv oldalra,ezzel kapcsolatban szeretném megjegyezni, hogy sajnos a Sámán egy kicsit rosszabb hangminőségű felvétel,mint az Orvosdoktor.
> Természetesen nem annyira hogy élvezhetetlen legyen,mert különben nem is raktam volna fel.
> Végig lehet hallgatni,csak hangosítani kell.


Belehallgattam,úgy vettem észre hogy csak az első két fájl a rosszabb minőségű,a többi jó.


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Május 31)

Köszönet Tornandonak a javasolt művekért!


----------



## nemokap (2015 Június 12)

Volt egy kis időm, így elkészültem Korompai Vali wikipédia oldalával. Kicsit durva, hogy 3 forrás 3 halálozási dátumot ír neki... 

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korompai_Vali


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 12)

nemokap írta:


> Volt egy kis időm, így elkészültem Korompai Vali wikipédia oldalával. Kicsit durva, hogy 3 forrás 3 halálozási dátumot ír neki...
> 
> https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korompai_Vali


A száraz adatokat a netről ollóztad össze.Talán sokkal többet Naska nevű itt volt tag tudna mondani gyűjteni.
Színházi kapcsolatai messzi-mutatóak.Vagy volt a Kosaras Vilmos(pufi)
Ezt nem hiányosságként mondom
Valakinek már meg kellett írnia a Wikipédián is.
Te megtetted köszönjük
Eléggé korrektnek tűnik amit összegyűjtöttél és teljességre törekvőnek
A fáradságot és a munkát megérdemli hiszen életműként Ő fel tud mutatni kitartó hosszú pályafutást
Főleg a felolvasást művelte kitartóan
Már ezért is megérdemelte a Wikiepedia cikk megírását
Hiányolom a hangoskönyveinek listáját
2013. február 10-én írja a menyei páholyban írta lorenzo

_


mennyei páholy lorenzo írta:



Tegnap egy napilapban a fizetett hirdetések között olvastam, hogy elhunyt *Korompali Vali* művésznő. 80 éves volt.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Ebből az derül ki: *2013 02.09* én olvasta a gyászhírt ami nem sokat jelent.
De feltételezhetően kizárja a 2012. december 31 halálozást
A közléssel nem szoktak várni 1 hónapot
*Valószínűsíti a 2013.02.09-i dátumot
Angyalka* ( Varga Györgyné) az unokahúga volt,Ő biztosan tud pontos adatot adni


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 13)

editke2004 írta:


> Eszembe jutott egyik kedvenc íróm, és egy nekem nagyon tetsző könyve. Én csak olvastam, a hangos változatát nem hallgattam, de itt megtalálható. Kíváncsi vagyok arra, hogy hallgattátok-e vagy ha meg fogjátok hallgatni, mi a vélemény, mind a történetről, mind a hangos változatról.
> Tornando, neked a történet szerintem tetszeni fog, hallgasd meg, ha még nem tetted.
> S íme amiről beszélek: A. J. Cronin: Réztábla a kapu alatt







Hallgatom *A. J. Cronin* *Réztábla a kapu alatt* címűt
Ezt a linket adom meg mert Angel feltöltése hibás


boyocska írta:


> Ez nem az eredeti csomag, hanem a sajátomból feltöltöttem a hiányzó fájlokat. Remélem jó lesz.
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


És köszönet boyocskánal aki a kiesett datás-fájlokat pótolta amit Angel a mai napig se tett meg!!
Mindkét személy feltöltetése működik

A könyvről:
Vannak már az elején rokonszenves szereplők
Mint Dany, a különc és látszólag kellemetlen viselkedésű segéd-orvostársa
Akinek igen valóságlátású és elítélő cinikus véleménye van az orvostudomány alkalmazóiról
Ő az aki kiábrándultnak tűnik, mégis Ő tesz a legtöbbet a betegség leküzdéséért
Benne ismeri fel a főhős a igaz barátot.
Igen ellentmondásos kapcsolatuk,hol gyűlölöm, hol szeretem
A munkaadója feleségének jellemét szépen karakterizálja az író! Igen lehet utálni
Kicsit erős volt az a jelenet, amikor a halva született csecsemő megmentéséért fáradozik a főhős orvos
Túlzó el se hiszem
Agyhalottá vált volna az már régen,
De mindenképpen életképtelen
Nem szimpatizálok azzal ahogyan mindenütt igyekeznek kihasználni, a már befutott orvosok vagy feleségeik a kezdő orvos munkabírását tehetségét szorgalmát
*Nagyon nem tetszik az a rész amikor egy emberséges lelkes orvosból egy pénzsóvár pióca válik*
Emlékeztet az *elprostituálódott mai orvosokra* akik vagyont zsarolnak ki az emberekből humbug gyógyszerekkel,és ellátás lassítással a kórházakban
A gyógyszeripar azon reklámira amik ma is a hatástalan de divatos gyógyszerek napi fogyasztására serkentik vagyongyűjtésért, a betegségeik miatt áldozattá váló embereket.
Magne B6 stb...
*Szedjél humbug-bogyót mindenre*
Az elkurvult orvost felesége egyenes jelleme is elítéli
És csalódik az egykor Semmelweis Ignác egyéniségű orvos sodródását a felszínes karrierizmus felé haladásakor
*Bodor Tibort kissé szidnom kell
Annyira élethűen játssza el *az ingerült fojtott indulatú, feleségét egyszerűségéért lenéző
epizódokat
*Hogy magam is megrémülök* így aztán nem lehet beszélni,hiszen annyira megsérti a nejét aki már lassan lassan mindentől elidegenedik ami körülötte van

...........................................................
*Ímé egy mai reklám bogyófogyasztásra és mindenre.
Csak költsél és gazdagodjon a gyógyszeripar*

Ahelyett inkább az alábbi 3 igen különböző stílusú zenéket hallgassuk:
Ella Fitzgerald Summertime(Jazz)
n The Summertime_(Angol reggae, vagy örömzenélés,skiffle)_
Don't Worry, Be Happy _(reggae)_


----------



## teddyted (2015 Június 15)

Na, Welcome again.

Új gép, új életérzés, pápá elszállt régi winchester, cca minden anyagommal együtt. Evvan.




tornando írta:


> Itt található: Mikszáth Kálmán-Az ügyesbajos ember
> Ezt az egyet tudtam kellemes érzésekkel végighallgatni
> Nem éreztem túljátszottnak
> Tudvalevőleg a minimális hangtorzítást kedvelem
> A rekedtre erőltetettet nem



Örülök tornando, ha tetszett valami, amit nem túljátszottnak tudtál megítélni. Tényleg. A hangtorzítás dolga viszont külön szám. Mennyire torzított, és/vagy mennyire sokszínű - mert a kettő gyakran nem ugyanaz. Lehet a dolgot jól, és ripacs-rosszul is használni. Hogy ki milyen szinten alkalmazza vagy követi le a dolgot, ízlés és stílus kérdése, már persze, ha egyébként önmagában életképes a dolog. Magam részéről én meg nehezen viselem az egysíkon lenyomott motyogást, vagy a stílustalan, esetleg egy sablonnal átvitt tökmindegy-mit. Csakhogy nem vagyunk egyformák és ettől színes az élet.

A rekedtség néha kell, néha belefér. Ha viszont erőltetett - na, akkor igazad van, az rettenet. Annyi titkot elárulok azért neked - bár rengeteg hangon próbálok játszani, sok és sokféle tónust kipróbálok, de soha nem erőltetem. Ha erőltetném, az alapjáraton szar lenne, ami helyett azonnal mást találnék ki.

Mert bizony - ez játék, ahogy mindíg mondogatom. Játék a felolvasónak is, aki vagy bátrabban, vagy bátortalanul, de mindíg próbálgat valamit. Mert ha még/már azt sem, akkor kezdenek rosszra fordulni a dolgok.

Nem tudom, hogy állsz az impresszionisákkal, kubistákkal, modernistákkal és a mindenféle, sokszor kísérleti irányzatokkal a festészetben. Lehet persze piszok rosszul és gyermeteg módon csinálni - de akik ilyennel próbálkoznak, rendekeznek egy közös vonással. Ha kell, egész jól tudnak klasszikus módon rajzolni-festeni, e nélkül bele se vágtak volna az újba. Kell-e szeretni? Nem. De azért lehet 





> Megfigyeltem még valami furcsát az "ejh.."- eknél
> Kíváncsi voltam miért van ott és úgy
> Ezért követtem a felolvasást az eredeti szöveggel





> *Látom ott nincsenek benne,*
> Nem párhuzamosan követi a szövegett.
> De csak ilyen hangulati szavak kerülnek bele.
> Ez a felolvasó gondolata, hogy életszerű és ne száraz legyen
> ...



A kérdés alapvető - mennyire kötelező követni az írott szöveget? Van, aki szerint szentírás. Szerintem nem az. Betű, vagy szó szerint nem, ha nem változtat az író eredeti szándékán, esetleg javít, vagy rásegít a közlésre. Magát a szöveget csak akkor javítja a felmondó, ha értelmetlen, kimondhatatlan, vagy hibás a nyelvtana. Van ilyen, mikor blattolás közben belefut az ember és menetből kell improvizálnia - ha nem akarja az egészet újra. Fontosabb esetben persze egyeztet az íróval, ha lehetséges, egyébként arra törekszik, hogy hallgathatóbbá és értelmezhetőbbé tegye a szöveget. Nem a szerpapok Biblia-pontos szertartásrendje a lényeg, hanem a mű élvezhetővé tétele. Ez persze megint stíluskérdés néha. Van, aki kész és képes bevállalni, hogy kis pluszt adjon , ahol adható - van, akit kifejezetten irritál, mint ördögöt a tömjénfüst. Köztudott például, hogy a Vakok Szövetsége vezetőségének hivatalos álláspontja a száraz, érzelemmentes, stílustalan felolvasás - míg maguk a vakok többnyire nagy örömmel fogadják e helyett a hangulatosabb, élettelibb felmondásokat. És így tovább. Na.


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 19)

teddyted írta:


> Új gép, új életérzés, pápá elszállt régi winchester, cca minden anyagommal együtt. Evvan.
> *Ezért részvétem*
> Örülök tornando, ha tetszett valami, amit nem túljátszottnak tudtál megítélni. Tényleg. A hangtorzítás dolga viszont külön szám. Mennyire torzított, és/vagy mennyire sokszínű - mert a kettő gyakran nem ugyanaz. Lehet a dolgot jól, és ripacs-rosszul is használni. Hogy ki milyen szinten alkalmazza vagy követi le a dolgot, ízlés és stílus kérdése, már persze, ha egyébként önmagában életképes a dolog. Magam részéről én meg nehezen viselem az egysíkon lenyomott motyogást, vagy a stílustalan, esetleg egy sablonnal átvitt tökmindegy-mit. Csakhogy nem vagyunk egyformák és ettől színes az élet.
> 
> ...






> Nem tudom, hogy állsz az impresszionisákkal, kubistákkal, modernistákkal és a mindenféle, sokszor kísérleti irányzatokkal a festészetben. Lehet persze piszok rosszul és gyermeteg módon csinálni - de akik ilyennel próbálkoznak, rendekeznek egy közös vonással. Ha kell, egész jól tudnak klasszikus módon rajzolni-festeni, e nélkül bele se vágtak volna az újba. Kell-e szeretni? Nem. De azért lehet
> Mert bizony - ez játék, ahogy mindíg mondogatom. Játék a felolvasónak is, aki vagy bátrabban, vagy bátortalanul, de mindíg próbálgat valamit. Mert ha még/már azt sem, akkor kezdenek rosszra fordulni a dolgok.


A felolvasónak játék az nem azt jelenti hogy annyira jó is, hogy kimehet a publikum elé
Talán évek múlva megérik. Általánosan jelenségek alapján mondom
Minden önjelölt, sztárnak önmagát hitt celebekre
A megasztár, _X_-_Faktor_, sem megmérettetés, annyi badar produkció képes kikerülni
A média pedig képes hullócsillagot felemelni és elfelejteni
Az* említett irányzatokat ismerem* annyira hogy kijelentsem múló irányzatokról van szó
A klasszikus és realista irányzatotokat, *múló divatok* soha nem törölhetik el
*Azt én is akartam írni*: hogy előbb meg kellett tanulni az alapvető technikát
Ez hangoskönyvre vetítve, a hanggal való hangulati hatások, érzelmek visszaadását jelenti
Annak legegyszerűbbnek tűnő eszközét:
Például elcsukló hang, indulattal fűtött mondat, örömmel teli felsóhajtás, nevetés nem erőltetettsége
Mindezt általánosságban minden felolvasóra előadóra írom
--------------------


> A kérdés alapvető - mennyire kötelező követni az írott szöveget? Van, aki szerint szentírás. Szerintem nem az. Betű, vagy szó szerint nem, ha nem változtat az író eredeti szándékán, esetleg javít, vagy rásegít a közlésre.


Itt bele kell szólnom mert félig igaz
*Jól hangzik az a mondat: ha nem változtat az író szándékán*
Igen ám de minden olvasat (olvasó) más értelmezést ad néha nagyon képes átértelmezni egy olvasó
Amikor az írott anyagot saját értelmezésében átdolgozza akkor egy másik művet hoz létre
Néha nevezik: mai felfogásban előadottnak , néha modern színháznak-
Az a rendező is azt képzeli mondanivalót jól kihangsúlyozta
Éppen ekkor rontotta el!! Letért az eredeti mások által másként értelmezettről
Az eredeti mű elkorcsosul megváltozik
Rá kell bízni az eredeti szövegre túlzó kihangsúlyozások nélkül.
Csak a minimális és odaillő mértéktartó kihangsúlyozást alkalmazni.Ez még nem eltérés
*A többit az olvasóra bízn*i
Tudta az író mit ír 
Ezért ellenzek mindenféle átdolgozást.(kivéve a mértéktartó kihangsúlyozást)
A rendezői felfogás által nagyon újragondolt és átdolgozott mű már nem az amit eredetileg írtak
*Veszélyes út és kivételes képességű rendezőt igényel*



> Magát a szöveget csak akkor javítja a felmondó, ha értelmetlen, kimondhatatlan, vagy hibás a nyelvtana. Van ilyen, mikor blattolás közben belefut az ember és menetből kell improvizálnia - ha nem akarja az egészet újra. Fontosabb esetben persze egyeztet az íróval, ha lehetséges, egyébként arra törekszik, hogy hallgathatóbbá és értelmezhetőbbé tegye a szöveget. Nem a szerpapok Biblia-pontos szertartásrendje a lényeg, hanem a mű élvezhetővé tétele. Ez persze megint stíluskérdés néha. Van, aki kész és képes bevállalni, hogy kis pluszt adjon , ahol adható - van, akit kifejezetten irritál, mint ördögöt a tömjénfüst. Köztudott például, hogy a Vakok Szövetsége vezetőségének hivatalos álláspontja a száraz, érzelemmentes, stílustalan felolvasás - míg maguk a vakok többnyire nagy örömmel fogadják e helyett a hangulatosabb, élet-telibb felmondásokat.


A vakokat ne keverd ide
Ők ingerhiányosak.Talán azért kedvelik, már ha kedvelik a túljátszást(nem készült felmérés)
De a túljátszást Ők is hamisnak fogják érezni

A túljátszás mindenkor hamis, főleg ők fogják észrevenni mert fülük érzékenyebb az átlagnál
Itt külön fogalomként de ismert fogalomként használjuk a túljátszás kifejezést
Egy felnevetés is lehet túljátszott,abszolút nem odaillő
Ekkor megint csak azt mondom egyszerű eszköztárat használva, de nem monoton színtelen hangon előadott már jobban megfelel egy könyvnek.
Ellentétben például mint egy mű szegedi beszéd mint hamisság.Vagy bármilyen tájszólás avatatlan művelő által
*Nem azzal a könyvvel kapcsolatban írom mindezt.*
*Mert ott csak minimális eltérés volt a könyvtől*
*Ami ott volt, az belefér az át vagy kihangsúlyozott értelmezésbe*

Utóiratként és általánosságban:
Összefoglalóként: *Felolvasáshoz nem muszáj színészi csúcsteljesítmény*
A tiszta beszéd, alapvető hangulat visszaadási képességgel, már jól lehet egy könyvet élvezhetővé tenni
Nem rádiójáték az.
A profi színészek megcsinálják profi módon
Addig a kevesebb az több


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Június 19)

Egyetértek Teddyvel, amit a hangulatfokozásról írt!
Kormpai Valival és még más "régi" felolvasóval, nekem is a monoton felolvasás,
a könyv szöveghű visszaadása, a teljes érzelemmentésség a bajom.
( Ha akkor már lett volna ilyen műszaki cuccok mint most és ilyen progik lehet jobbak lennének. )
Ezért teszek én is pl. sóhajtást, eh, hű stb hangokat néhányszor mert úgy érzem ezzel más értelmet adhatok
a mondatnak mint ami csak le van írva. Az olvasó a fejében teszi meg ugyanezt, én, mi, hangosan.
Lehet eltúlozni, de a felolvasó, belső érzése nélkül csak a fentebb említett monotóni lenne hallható.
Azt se feledjük, a profi színészek sem mindíg olvasnak mindenkinek megfelelő módon pl. Reviczki
a Rejtő könyvekben. Nekem nagyon eltúlzottnak hat.
De ez szubjektív!


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 19)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Kormpai Valival és még más "régi" felolvasóval, nekem is a monoton felolvasás,
> a könyv szöveghű visszaadása, a teljes érzelemmentésség a bajom.
> Az olvasó a fejében teszi meg ugyanezt, én, mi, hangosan.
> Lehet eltúlozni, de a felolvasó, belső érzése nélkül csak a fentebb említett monotóni lenne hallható.
> ...


*Éppen az említett két színész a példa arra mennyire kell vigyázni a kihangsúlyozott felolvasással mert hamissá válhat*
Kormpai Vali-ban tévedsz egyáltalán nem monoton felolvasó Ő a_* néha hamisan értelmező és nem odaillően túljátszott*_
Korompai furcsa mert táncolva beszél(*ugri-bugri*),nem harmonikus nem mindég odaillő
Ő az aki csak bizonyos könyvekben jó. Mondjuk bohózatban
A Reviczki Gábor példája pedig ismét *a túljátszott, *azt már ripacskodásnak lehet nevezni
*Ez a nem odaillő*


> ( Ha akkor már lett volna ilyen műszaki cuccok mint most és ilyen progik lehet jobbak lennének. )


Egyáltalán nem a hangtechnika miatt másabbak az első MVGYOSZ könyvek
És nem is rosszak ha jó előadó csinálta Bodor, Kútvölgyi
A jó színésznek nem kell programmal módosítani effektezni* Ők a hangjukkal effekteznek*
Az igénytelen amatőr felolvasók miatt, az jutott nekik, *akkor még sok volt a színházi munka a profiknak*
A *1945 előtti fekete fehér recsegő Kabos filmek* is jók, mert jó a színész jó a szöveg jó a rendező
*A gázláng c film sem a számítógépes technika miatt jó, hanem a szakmai tudás miatt*

George Cukor

Charles Boyer
Ingrid Bergman

*



*

*Az arany ember-Kútvölgyi Erzsébet*
Is az előadó miatt kiváló
Nincsen effektezve* egyáltalán *és túljátszva sincsen


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 21)

*Mélység és magasság*
Valamint a pályázat
A könyv kibírhatatlanul rossz. Egy nyálas jelzővel illethetném. Fordulatoktól élet helyzetektől mentes jóformán
Semmi több mint egy nő állandó ömlengése arról éppen mit csinált vagy gondolt.
Annyiszor emlegeti az ölelj, ölelj csókolj csókolj hogy ettől válik folyóssá
Az meg egy lapáttal még rátesz hogy a Vikókám szó oldalanként 10-15-ször mondatban 2-3 szor is előfordul
Vagy csak nő hallgassa aki gyomra beveszi az ilyet
Az egész történetben talán két helyen találtam életszerű és általam is értékelt életszerű és minimálisan izgalmas cselekmény konfliktust
Egy előadáson történt természetesem abszurd módon.
Egy helyiségen belől,a telefont némítva SMS-en telefont bizgentyűzve kommunikáltak a szerelmével
Amikor történik a könyv egyetlen életszerű eseménye a Vikókámat egy csinos nő kihívja az előadó terem soraiból
És sokáig nem tér vissza
A főszereplő ömlengő, az előadás végéig várja.Majd elhagyja a helyiséget
Nem találkoznak a telefont eszméletlenül csengeti éjjelig és összeveszéssé hajlóan már elutazni készül
Itt még sok sok képzelgés van
Majd természetesen a Vikókám oldja fel a konfliktust azzal a saját istenadta lábán odaporoszkál az ajtajáig
És itt hevesen megbeszélik miért nem veszi fel egyik sem a telefont
Ennek oka hogy az előadáson mindketten lenémították
Ennek blőd, de természetben valóban megtörténtehő abszurd félreértés volt az egyetlen ébren tartó esemény
Ami miatt elviseltem a könyvet
Az előadásmódot kellett értékelni a pályázathoz nem a könyvet
Az előadásmód az a típus amit klasszikus felolvasásnak,színjátszásnak nevezünk
Visszafogott eszköztár és természetesnek hatható, közvetlen előadásmód szép természetes beszéddel
Ezért adtam az szavazatomat Editke felolvasására
Igényesen jól megcsinált hangoskönyv sok munkát belefektetve
Lapozás,egyéb zaj, beszédhiba félreolvasás nem volt benne
A technikai effektet ott és jól alkalmazta ahol emlék és gondolat volt leírva
Például a versekkel tett egymásnak üzenéseknél.
Itt az enyhén visszhangosított kongó terem hangot választotta Ami élethűen adta vissza a gondolat visszhangját egy fejben.Nem újdonság az ilyen hangtechnikusi megoldás
Ezt tanítják és alkalmazzák filmekben és rádiójátékokban
*Összességében nagyra értékelem munkáját mindezért amit leírtam
A természetességéért,az igényességéért és a jó ízléséért*
Gratulálok az állítólagos első helyezéséért(mert még nincsen kihirdetve az eredmény)
Igaz én második helyet kívántam neki első pillanattól
Miért? Mert szebb egy második hely mint egy első,nem tesz soha elbizakodottá senkit
A pályázat elbírálási technikája teljesen elhibázott,pl. *nem* *szabad köszönetgombokra* *bízni*
Kifejthetném mennyi hibát tartalmaz
http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-pályázatunk.54126/page-2#post-4623039
De így nem szabad szavazást megcsinálni
--------------
Azért egy a kiírás feltételei és lezárás előtti utolsó hibát csak kiemelek
Ezt csak közvetve követték el a kiírók
Például QQCS842 eléggé későn érkezett 2015 Június 9
Ami azért okozhat hibát mert leadási határidő 2015. Június. 15.
Az indulási idő pedig , 2014 Június 24
*Közel év állt rendelkezésre*
Mi ezzel a baj?
A szavazatok az elsőként beérkezőktől indultak,a folyamatos szavazás hibája
Vagyis aki későbben jött, természetszerűleg kevesebb szavazatot kaphatott (esélyegyenlőtlenség 10 hónap szavazat kiesés)
A szavazás idejét kellett volna, korlátozva lehetővé tenni, egy bizonyos türelmi naptól
Tehát szavazni csak a lezárás után
Hiba a szavazat, lezárás utáni módosíthatósága is.


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Június 22)

Tornando
Köszönöm a részletes "élménybeszámolót". Hogy megosztottad a véleményedet. Nagyon fontosak(lennének) a visszajelzések.
Az első helyezés miatt pedig ne aggódj, az elbizakodottság nem az én világom.
Valójában típus kérdése is, de ha olyan típus is lennék, se lenne most időm elbizakodottnak lenni, mivel mindig vannak kihívást jelentő feladatok előttem.Ha nem hangoskönyvben akkor másban.
Jól látod, sokat dolgoztam vele, sajnálom, hogy a téma nem érintett meg. Azért remélem lesznek romantikusok, akiket igen.
Tervbe vannak véve más műfajok is, minden idő és eső kérdése( ha süt a nap nem tudok a gép elé ülni!)
Köszönöm még egyszer a felolvasásra tett elismerő szavakat. Nem mondom, hogy nem esett jól.


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 23)

Széles Tamás kiváló felolvasó
Az olvasási biztonsága rendkívüli és lendületes
E mellett nagyon jó hangulat visszaadó képességgel bír
Érzelmek eljátszása nagyon jó
Eddig mindössze két könyvét hallgattam. Egyik a Téli berek
Ebben a Téli berekben olyan kiválóan alakította István Bácsi (István gazda) aki a nagybátyja Tutajosnak.
Ő egy nagytestű joviális ember aki túláradó jókedvvel beszél
Az ilyen érzelem visszaadás, hangulat visszaadás az ami egy átlagos felolvasón túl van!
Ez már színészet és nagyszerű, amikor ilyet hallasz,* látod magad előtt* a gömbölyű harsány derűs embert
A vigyort az arcán amikor tudja hogy Tutajoséknak megártott az "anyatejnek" becézett erős bor
_Mégis azt mondom felolvasóktól nem várok el ennyit, ez már esszenciális hangoskönyv előadás_
*Miért nincsen több könyv tőle?
Szeretnék tőle többet.*
Nem is ismertem mint színész.Legalábbis nem jut eszembe
Még látom itt a *Móra Ferenc - Kincskereső kisködmön*
De nem nyílik meg a letöltő lik a köszönetre (már megszereztem azóta)
Most kérhetem a Bekát oldja fel

Interneten látom:
*Benedek Elek: Világszép Nádszál kisasszony hangoskönyv*
Szép magyar népmesék hangoskönyv
Ezen a *Fehérlófia - Széles Tamás
A macska és az egér - Széles Tamás
Ezeket tudná valaki hozni?*
Annyira jó mint Schnell Ádám,Benkő Péter,Rudolf Péter
És különböző mértékben jobb mint
Komlós Róbert, Galambos Péter,Bodor Tibor,Nagy Tibor,Dombóvári Ferenc,Lantos István
És másként jobb mint Kern András
Kern több hangot ad Ő a Harry Potter utánozhatatlan előadója
Széles Tamás több érzelmet képes megjeleníteni talán még Schnell Ádámnál is
----------------------------
Persze ez az én szubjektív összehasonlításom, de nem egy könyv alapján kizárólag
És megfontolt, odafigyelős kielemző
Ha lehetne szavazást igazit, indítani itt akkor azt megnyitnám de ez technika lehetősége nem teszi lehetővé
Itt nyitottam meg:
*Ki a jobb Hangoskönyv előadó, a nem amatőrök közül?*
*



*
* Ő Széles Tamás*

És ajánlok egy másik elég jó felolvasót
Komlós Róbert a neve
*Ordasok között* és *Sándor Mátyás* című könyvét hallgattam

*egyéb könyvei*
*Cím: Légy jó mindhalálig*
*Cím: Csontbrigád *
*Cím: Csui! *
*Cím: Előttem az élet *
*Cím: Holttest a könyvtárszobában *
*Cím: A kis herceg *
*Cím: Légy jó mindhalálig *
*Cím: Nyomkereső *
*Cím: Szeresd felebarátodat *
*Cím: Tíz kicsi néger *
*Cím: Vadölő *


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 23)

Aki tudja a szerzői jogokat leegyszerűsített formában leírni
Hogy miket és milyen feltételekkel lehet hangoskönyvé alakítani írja le itt
Gondolok személyekre akik ismerhetik QCs842, Gépész, Ambrusa, Nemo, és a női faelolvasóink is tudják hiszen csinálják
Vagy bárki, aki hangoskönyvet készített, az tud róla eleget
Érdekel felületesen a téma,általános ismeretekként


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 24)

Szerintetek
Ki a jobb, nem amatőr felolvasó?
*próba szavazás 10 ből választva*


----------



## teddyted (2015 Június 24)

Mindenkinek gratulálok a hangoskönyv-pályázat eredményeihez, a megérdemelt helyezésekhez és díjakhoz. Editkének külön is, mert az irodalmi pályázaton is helyezést ért el.


----------



## teddyted (2015 Június 24)

tornando írta:


> Aki tudja a szerzői jogokat leegyszerűsített formában leírni
> Hogy miket és milyen feltételekkel lehet hangoskönyvé alakítani írja le itt
> Gondolok személyekre akik ismerhetik QCs842, Gépész, Ambrusa, Nemo, és a női faelolvasóink is tudják hiszen csinálják


A felsoroltak gyakorlott, kitűnő felolvasók, kiváló művelői a területnek. Jól ismerik a hangoskönyv készítésének gyakorlati és jogi hátterét. Valamelyikük biztosan szívesen segít.



> Vagy bárki, aki hangoskönyvet készített, az tud róla eleget


 Ebben alapvetően bizony sok az igazság.


----------



## teddyted (2015 Június 24)

Tornando,
mint tudod, én ritkán olvasok fel amolyan klasszikus módon, ahogy azt te elvárod. Van olyan anyagom is, nem kevés, amiket szerintem te nem is nagyon ismersz. Igaz: ahol lehet, többet teszek a dologért. Egy ideig nem csinálok anyagot, szétszedték a szám - ha megint kész, majd kiderül, mire lesz még jó. Ám akkor is ugyanazt fogom csinálni egy írással, mint eddig - téma és tartalom függvényében választom meg, hogyan készítsem el. Volt pár gondolatod, are reagálok (hosszú lesz már megint, elnézést érte, nemigen fogok már ilyet):



tornando írta:


> *Jól hangzik az a mondat: ha nem változtat az író szándékán*
> Igen ám de minden olvasat (olvasó) más értelmezést ad néha nagyon képes átértelmezni egy olvasó
> Amikor az írott anyagot saját értelmezésében átdolgozza akkor egy másik művet hoz létre
> .....
> ...


Aki saját maga értelmezést kívánja előtérbe helyezni, olvassa el a könyvet saját maga. Egy felolvasás, felmondás mindíg beleviszi a felolvasó szubjektumát, tehetségét és igen, néha az elképzeléseit is arról, hogyan lehet életszerűvé segíteni valamit. Az írás és a hangzás alapvetően más műfajok - ezt az tudja igazán, aki valaha akár tíz percnyi hanganyagot is készített. Nem tökéletesen kompatibilisek, nem is lesznek azok soha. 



> A vakokat ne keverd ide
> Ők ingerhiányosak.Talán azért kedvelik, már ha kedvelik a túljátszást(nem készült felmérés)
> De a túljátszást Ők is hamisnak fogják érezni
> A túljátszás mindenkor hamis, főleg ők fogják észrevenni mert fülük érzékenyebb az átlagnál


A vakokat én nem keverem ide, ők tartoznak ide a legalanyibb jogon. A véleményük alapvetőbb bármelyikünkénél, mivel nekik a hallás szinte a legfontosabb érzékszervük. A véleményük pedig többségében nem azonos a tieddel.



> Itt külön fogalomként de ismert fogalomként használjuk a túljátszás kifejezést
> Egy felnevetés is lehet túljátszott,abszolút nem odaillő
> Ekkor megint csak azt mondom egyszerű eszköztárat használva, de nem monoton színtelen hangon előadott már jobban megfelel egy könyvnek.


Rendkívül szereted használni a túljátszás fogalmát, csak ez épp egy definiálatlan és totálisan szubjektív valami. Ami pl. neked túl-, az másnak akár még visszafogott aluljátszás is lehet. 



> Ellentétben például mint egy mű szegedi beszéd mint hamisság.Vagy bármilyen tájszólás avatatlan művelő által


 Mint például? Mert ez megint a levegőben lóg.


> Összefoglalóként: *Felolvasáshoz nem muszáj színészi csúcsteljesítmény*
> A tiszta beszéd, alapvető hangulat visszaadási képességgel, már jól lehet egy könyvet élvezhetővé tenni


Tényleg nem muszáj. Ám ha valami más is van, mint a sablon - annál jobb és értékesebb lesz az anyag. Igen, az általad említett alapvetések kb. elegendőek egy sima, mennyiségi alapú, átlagos felolvasáshoz. Lehet azonban másként is. A hír az, hogy az is hanganyag és hangoskönyv lesz. Legfeljebb magasabb szinten, ha véletlenül jól csinálják.

Korábban írtad, hogy az impresszionisták, stb múló próbálkozások voltak. Hát, legfeljebb részben, mert léteznek mai napig. Két rendkívüli tulajdonságuk azonban volt-van: egyrészt új utakat nyitottak, másrészt tetszik-nem tetszik, beolvadtak szinte minden más tipusú megközelítésbe is. Ugyanez a helyezet a hanganyagokkal történt játokokkal is. Van a sima mezei (neked tetszően élvezhetővé formált) felolvasás - és van más és másféle is. Akár próbálkzás, akár új irányzat, akármi. Nem kell szeretni, de van. Gépész kiválóan próbálta a narrációs filmkönyveket - bizony élvezhető és életképes.


> Nem rádiójáték az.


 Általában nem. De lehet, ha valakinek van hozzá kedve, tehetsége és ötlete. Bizony, egészen nyugodtan lehet akár még az is, legfeljebb ha úgy nem tetszik, nem kell rá figyelni - hallgatni kell ugyanazt szép egyhangon, séma szerint.


> A profi színészek megcsinálják profi módon
> Addig a kevesebb az több


A színészeknél pl. Reviczky és mások majdnem a ripacs jelzőt is megkapták itt korábban. Amit el tetszenek felejteni, hogy ugyanaz az előadó nem ugyanúgy fog elmondani egy Rejtőt, mint egy Dosztojevszkíjt. Teljesen más stílus, hangulat, eszköztár. Jó, nem jó, eltúlzott, miegyéb - ezzel pl. Latinovitsot is simán le lehetne ripacsozni - és bizony, még képzett színész sem volt 

Arról pedig, hogy profi színész majd profi módon... igen sok példa van az ellenkezőjére. Nem azon múlik egy minőség, hogy profi, vagy kifene csinálja, hanem, hogy mi a végeredménye.
A kevesebb-több elméleted sem állja meg a helyét. A kevesebb az átlagos és sablonos. A több a több, bizony
ide értve a puritán eszköztárat is - már persze, ha ésszel és helyesen alkalmazzák.

A végeredmény az, ami számít - azt pedig mindenki maga, a saját szájíze szerint fogja befogadni, elbírálni - keresni, vagy elkerülni, amihez természetesen joga van. És cca ehhez van joga.


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 25)

Csak ere reagálok
A többit megírtam privátban
mert ez így tényleg a levegőben lóg:


> Ellentétben például mint egy mű szegedi beszéd mint hamisság.Vagy bármilyen tájszólás avatatlan művelő által
> Mint például? Mert ez megint a levegőben lóg.


A pályázatoknál olvastam Editke és Pete White 77 beszélgetését
Az előzményét olvassátok ott ide az utolsót teszem


> Be kell vallanom derekasan, magasra tettem a lécet, elkezdtem felolvasni a Rózsa Sándor Gatyamadzagja-t, belehallgattam, hát az minden volt csak nem értékelhető, harsogó Szatmári tájszólásban, egy erőltetett Szegedi dialektus! El kell,ismernem igazad volt Editke2004, ez csak született Szögedi emböröknek kivitelezhető, de ha jut időm, keresek valamit, ami kellően rövid (200 oldaltól nem szeretnék többet) és mentes minden tájszólástól


Magamtól annyit teszek hozzá a műparaszti beszéd a cigány beszéd utánzás is hamar rendkívül *rosszá és giccsé válhat*(feltételes mód)
Ha nem tehetséges csinálja vagy ha túl gyakran és indokolatlanul nyúlnak ehhez az eszközhöz
Mennyien megpróbálták ezeket az eszközöket? fű-fa-világtalan
Már GPS hangként és telefoncsengésként is elcsépelték
A* mérsékelt eszköztár indokaim között volt minden mondatom* amire válaszoltál
Elcsépeltség, hamisság parodisztikus hatás elkerülése
Minden képes visszájára fordulni inkább a letisztult egyszerűség mint a hamissá válás eshetősége


----------



## analema (2015 Június 25)

tornando írta:


> Aki tudja a szerzői jogokat leegyszerűsített formában leírni
> Hogy miket és milyen feltételekkel lehet hangoskönyvé alakítani írja le itt
> Gondolok személyekre akik ismerhetik QCs842, Gépész, Ambrusa, Nemo, és a női faelolvasóink is tudják hiszen csinálják
> Vagy bárki, aki hangoskönyvet készített, az tud róla eleget
> Érdekel felületesen a téma,általános ismeretekként



A szerzői jogi kérdésben van a jog és van a jog gyakorlati alkalmazása. Bár a törvény szövege viszonylag közérthető, mégsem közvetlenül idézek belőle az egyszerűbb megfogalmazás kedvéért.
Az ide vonatkozó jogszabály az 1999. évi LXXVI. többször módosított törvény.
- Ezen törvény a nemzetközi gyakorlattal összhangban a szerző életében és a halála után 70 évben védi a keletkezett jogait. Ilyen módon amennyiben a mű alkotója már több, mint 70 éve halott, akkor nem tartozik a műve jogvédelem alá, magyarul szabadon használható. (Ez a korhatár azonban csak a szerzői jogvédelmet szüntetni meg, de a mű felhasználása pl. nem lehet sértő az alkotóra vagy annak örököseire, ilyen esetben a polgári jogi úton érvényt lehet szerezni az akaratnak)
- Ebből következik, hogy az ennél fiatalabb művek minden nemű felhasználása a törvény hatálya alá tartozik
- Ezen törvény hatálya alá tartozik gyakorlatilag minden alkotás, függetlenül attól, hogy a törvény szó szerint megnevezi-e. Tehát Festéktüsszentő Hapci Benő alkotási eljárása ugyan nincs benne leírva, de ettől az ő alkotását még védi a törvény.
- A szerzői jog a mű létrejöttekor keletkezik, nincs összefüggésben azzal, hogy valaha kiadták a nyilvánosság számára vagy sem.
Tehát a mű létrejön, és ettől kezdve a szerző személyéhez köthető minden ezzel kapcsolatos jog, beleértve a vagyoni jogokat is. Tehát ő mondja meg, hogy ki, mikor és mennyiért használhatja fel, sőt ezeket a jogokat nem is kötelező neki megadni. Ezeket a jogokat a törvény szerint szerződéssel lehet megszerezni. A szerző nem mondhat le a személyéhez fűződő jogairól, de lemondhat például a díjazásról, ezt azonban a törvény írásbeliséghez köti. A szerző a felhasználási szerződésben azonban akár kizárólagos jogot is adhat másnak, amely után a jogszerző lesz az, aki felhasználhatja a művet. Ilyen szerződésben az is kiköthető, hogy még maga a szerző sem használhatja fel a művet, csak a jogszerző engedélyével. Ennek speciális esete a kiadási jog, de erről önálló pontban is rendelkezik a törvény, mivel a kiadási jog alapesetben is kizárólagos.
Egyszerűen: egy könyv anyagi jellegű jogaival általában a kiadó rendelkezik(amely akár lehet a szerző magánkiadása, így a kiadó is ő egy személyben), így bármilyen felhasználásra, hangoskönyv készítésre kizárólag a kiadó adhat engedélyt, szerződéses formában. Az, hogy a publikáció hogyan valósul meg a jog szempontjából lényegtelen, a netre felrakott felolvasott szöveg már publikálás.
Külön cifra csavar a hangoskönyvben, hogy a hangfelvétellel kapcsolatos jogok csak a közös jogkezelés útján érvényesíthetőek, kötelező módon. Magyarul az Artisjusnak mindenképpen lesz ebből bevétele, fizetni kell nekik. A törvény annyit enged meg, hogy a felosztás után a saját részéről bárki lemondhat. (A kiadás menete ráadásul azért nem annyira egyszerű folyamat)

Az elmélet után jöjjön a gyakorlat.
A jogtulajdonos általában azt sérelmezi, ha az ő vélelmezett bevételét elviszi valaki azáltal, hogy a szerzői jog alá tartozott művel olyat csinál, amit a jog nem enged meg. Az, hogy a jogtulajdonos szerint mikor keletkezik kár, az az ő megítélése, mint az is, hogy a jogi procedúra végén az egyenleg pozitív lesz-e. Nyilván ha mozit nyitok a helyi kocsmában és DVD-ről vetítem a premierfilmek lopott kópiáit, az egészen más eset, mint pl. az, ami a CH-n történik a megosztásokkal.
Létezik egyfajta netikett is, tehát az ingyen kaptátok, ingyen adjátok elvet általában követik az emberek, és ők maguk is rosszul tolerálják, ha valaki valami fizetős linkre rakja fel az anyagokat. Itt is lehet látni ilyeneket, ennek durvább esete az emelt díjas sms-es letöltő oldalak, amit azért igyekeznek tűzzel-vassal irtani.
Ne felejtsük el, hogy zenei műnek akár jó reklám is lehet, ha fent van a neten, nem véletlen, hogy egyes szerzők szemet hunynak, mások meg kifejezetten ingyenesen ki is rakják a műveket, hiszen ennek hatására a hallgatók egy része majd megy a koncertre meg fesztiválra, és a tőle származó bevétel több lesz, mint ha vett volna 1 CD-t.
Tehát a gyakorlatban a sorozatos jogsértés is akkor fogja érdekelni a jogtulajdonost, ha már valahol fáj neki. De azért érdemes szétnézni a nagy magyar torrent oldalak tiltólistáin, szép számmal vannak magyar előadók, akik "megkérték" az üzemeltetőket, hogy őket ne lehessen oda felrakni, cserébe meg ők nem vegzálják az üzemeltetőt.

A speciális esetekre direkt nem tértem ki, mint a magáncélú másolás, Artisjus matrica vagy a fogyatékossággal élők speciális jogai. Ez utóbbi azért érdekes, mert a törvény betűje ugyan kvázi korlátlan engedélyt ad velük kapcsolatban, a gyakorlati alkalmazásban ez egyelőre komolya akadályokba ütközik, pedig már nemzetközi egyezményt is aláírtunk rá, hogy rendbe tesszük.


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 25)

analema írta:


> Tehát a mű létrejön, és ettől kezdve a szerző személyéhez köthető minden ezzel kapcsolatos jog, beleértve a vagyoni jogokat is. Tehát ő mondja meg, hogy ki, mikor és mennyiért használhatja fel, sőt ezeket a jogokat nem is kötelező neki megadni. *Ezeket a jogokat a törvény szerint szerződéssel lehet megszerezni.*
> .


Eléggé alapos hozzáértő írás lesz-e hozzáfűzni valója másnak nem tudom
De itt hagytam egy részt amit további tárgyalásra vinnék
Nézzük azt az esetet hogy megírt vagy létrehozott egy műt valaki de nem védte le szerződéssel
A szövegből úgy olvasom(*vastagítottam*)
Ebben az estben nem áll fen semmiféle szerzői jogsértés
pondok példát Gépész,vagy teddy mindegy, megcsinált egy hangoskönyvet
Én fejezetenként módosítom
Legyen az egy egyszerű beavatkozás a zenét a fejezet elejéről az előző végére teszem
Mivel nincsen törvényileg levédve ez nem szerzői jog sértés
Persze íratlan szabályba, mint erkölcsi szabály ütközik
De nem levédett műről van szó,nem pénzkereseti céllal átdolgozás!
Még arra sincsen így levédve hogy pénzkereseti dologba fusson át.Mint írod ez netikett-be ütközhet(ami nem írott szabály)
Elméleti dologról hoztam a példát


----------



## analema (2015 Június 25)

tornando írta:


> Nézzük azt az esetet hogy megírt vagy létrehozott egy műt valaki de nem védte le szerződéssel
> A szövegből úgy olvasom(*vastagítottam*)
> Ebben az estben nem áll fen semmiféle szerzői jogsértés
> pondok példát Gépész,vagy teddy mindegy, megcsinált egy hangoskönyvet
> ...



Bocsánat, félreérthetően írtam akkor. *A szerzői jog keletkezik* a mű elkészültének pillanatában, ezt birtokolja a szerző. Ez akkor is így van, ha a szerző nem ismeri a törvényt vagy nem akarja, hogy ez védve legyen a jog által. Van és kész. Ha te a szerzőtől a művel kapcsolatban jogokat akarsz szerezni, *akkor azt szerződéssel teheted meg*. Remélem így már érthető.
Ha például valaki ezzel nem törődik és egész életében nem érdekli, hogy ki nyomtat könyvet a művéből és nem viszi jogi útra, netalán azt se tudja, hogy van ilyen, annak ellenére az örököse a megszerzett és átszállt jogok alapján ugyanúgy birtokolja azt, tehát elkezdhet kalapozni a pénzért.

Ettől kezdve ugye az átdolgozásra feltett kérdéseid egyértelműen szerzői jogi kérdések, igen, a törvény betűje szerint megsérted a szerző jogát. Ráadásul a szerzői jog megsértése akkor is megvalósul, ha maga a mű szerzői jogsértéssel jön létre. Tegyük fel Gépész felolvas egy jogvédett könyvet és felteszi a netre, vigye aki akarja. Örülünk neki. Majd te elkezded CD-n kiadni, viszik mint a cukrot. Ez feltűnik a kiadónak, és elkezdi felgöngyölíteni az ügyet. Ekkor Gépész megegyezik a kiadóval, hogy ha megkapja a hangoskönyvesítésre a jogot utólag, akkor beperel téged a saját szerzői jogainak megsértése miatt, és a befolyt összeget a kiadó és Gépész szétdobják. Nyilván ez is egy elméleti okfejtés, de mutatja, hogy a láncolatban ahány mű keletkezik, annyi szerzői jog is. Így lehet, hogy a Gyűrűk ura közkézen forgó magyar fordítása olyan önálló jellegzetességekkel bír, amit önmagában véd a szerzői jog, nem pedig olyan, mint egy mobiltelefon leírás, amit ha 10-szer fordítunk magyarra, akkor nagyjából 10 azonos fordítás keletkezik.
Fontos azt is tudni, hogy az anyagi érdekeltség nem feltétlenül kell megjelenjen, hiszen károkat a szerzőnek akkor is lehet okozni, ha a jogsértőnek nincs semmi haszna a cselekedetből. Sőt maga a károkozás sem feltétlenül kell megvalósuljon, hiszen a szerzői jog megsértése önálló pont a Btk.-ban, az okozott kár meg polgárjogi kérdés.


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 25)

Most nincsen több kérdés
Csak furcsa hogy szerzői jog úgy is keletkezik, ha nem védette le
Az eredeti szerzőt így nehéz lesz bizonyítani
De éppen gépész olvasta fel Garai Imre sláger c könyvét
Abban van egy téged igazoló eset.
Megírta a dallamot és a szöveget, nem hangszerelte, félkész mű volt.
Harmonizálásra odaadta egy ahhoz értőnek
Az az illető kiadta saját szerzeményként.A saját neve alatt
A lemezkiadónál utólag kellett perrel fenyegetőzni mint lopás
A bizonyítás részlegesen sikerült
Azzal védekezett a plagizáló az csak dallam volt. A művet Ő hozta létre
A szöveget itt ott cserélte a plagizáló
Mégis meg tudtak a lemezkiadóval egyezni az eredeti szerző képviselői
Igaz a döntés nem jogi úton történt
Hanem a blama elkerülése és jó hírnév megóvása érdekében elvette a már megkapott jogot a plagizálótól
Itt az eredet bizonyítási nehézség nem levédett esetkor


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Június 25)

tornando írta:


> Szerintetek
> Ki a jobb, nem amatőr felolvasó?
> *próba szavazás 10 ből választva*



Tornando
A szavazás indítása nekem tetsző ötlet, bárszerintem a kérdés nem jól van feltéve.
Ki a jobb?
Ki a legjobb?
Ki tetszik a legjobban ? Vagy hogy érted?
A "ki a jobb?" kérdés után nekem űr támad. Meg kell kérdeznem: kinél? Most akkor kit hasonlítsak kivel össze? A "ki a jobb" kérdést szerintem csak két résztvevő között szokás feltenni. Több részvevőnél a ki a legjobb(neked ki tetszik a legjobban) kérdés az értelmezhető.
Nem kukacoskodásként írom.. De most nincs igazam?
Vagy mit is szeretnél megtudni?


----------



## editke2004 (2015 Június 25)

teddyted írta:


> Mindenkinek gratulálok a hangoskönyv-pályázat eredményeihez, a megérdemelt helyezésekhez és díjakhoz. Editkének külön is, mert az irodalmi pályázaton is helyezést ért el.


Teddy. A segítséged nélkül valószínűleg nem jött volna létre... A sok segítséget, bátorítást és a kitartó "rugdosásokat" ezúton is, utólag (is) köszönöm Neked.

_Padavan_


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 26)

editke2004 írta:


> Tornando
> A szavazás indítása nekem tetsző ötlet, bár szerintem a kérdés nem jól van feltéve.


Kérdéseket mindég nehéz feltenni.Mert sugallnak vagy sokféle válaszok vannak de egyet várnak.
Mint ez látszott az "Akar ön vizitdíjat fizetni?" esetében is


> Ki a jobb?
> Ki a legjobb?
> Ki tetszik a legjobban ? Vagy hogy érted?
> A "ki a jobb?" kérdés után nekem űr támad. Meg kell kérdeznem: kinél? Most akkor kit hasonlítsak kivel össze? A "ki a jobb" kérdést szerintem csak két résztvevő között szokás feltenni. Több részvevőnél a ki a legjobb(neked ki tetszik a legjobban) kérdés az értelmezhető.
> ...


Mivel nincsen valódi elbírálási eszköz bizonyos teljesítményekre
Minden értékeléseket,versenyeket, megpróbálnak pontozásos kritériumok szerint tenni Mégse lesz hiteles és végképp eldöntő!
Ezért itt sem igazi eldöntés
Csak egy szubjektivitáson alapuló véleménygyűjtés
Nézzük mikét kell érteni a *ki a jobb szót?*
Magadban őket egymáshoz hasonlítod vagy tetszőlegesen kettő közöttit
Esetleg ha mindet ismered akkor előbb választasz magadban egy rangsort
*Ha kettő között nem tudod eldönteni ki a jobb
Megteszed mindkettőre a szavazatod
Ha három a választásod hátromra teszel*
Ha egy egyre teszel akkor egyre
Lesz belőle egy statisztika
Így már működik mint sok szavazati összeadódás
A rangsor csak a végére fog kialakulni ekkor már 10 személyre
*És ezzel megválaszolódott eredeti dilemmád:*
kinél?(az általad választottak között)
Most akkor kit hasonlítsak kivel össze?(akit ismersz azzal)
*Nem egy ember állítja fel a rangsort
Ekkor igazad lenne.
Több ember több rangsor
-----------------*
Maredt egy kérdés:"(neked ki tetszik a legjobban) kérdés az értelmezhető.*"
Lehet hogy igazad van de ez csak cím és hosszabb
Éppen kicserélhetem*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Június 26)

Tornando!
Nem igazán értem a célt a feltett kérdéseknél!
Különösen jogvédő ügyben!
Mindenki tisztában van azzal, hogy "nem szép dolog" amit teszünk felolvasásilag.
Mint Ambrusa valahol megírta: ha betartanánk a szabályokat, a "régi" 1930 - 1940 - es években íródott könyveknél bezáródott a kör.
A mostanában megjelent írásokat csak jóval a halálom után tudnám felolvasni.
Jogilag!
De ezt te is tudod!
Mi tehát a kérdés célja?


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 26)

ejnye ejnye


Dr. Gépész írta:


> Mi tehát a kérdés célja?


Részemről nem több, mint aki most ismerkedik vele
olvashassa
Bár én sem tudom a jogot. Majd itt elolvasom mit írnak akik jártasak benne
Épp ezért kértem a több információt
Hogy Ambrusa valahol megírta az egy dolog
Most megírhatja itt is.
Lehet egy csoportban olvasva látni
Majd ha lesz több olyan* konkrét és pontosan válaszoló* mint Anelma
Egy üzenetben közé teszem az összes választ


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Június 26)

Én csak a kérdés céljára vagyok kíváncsi!!!!!
Mert már nagyon sokszor ragoztuk a dolgot, köztük te is hozzászoltál,
ha jól emlékszem, amikor a canadahun portált is elérte a jogvédés!
Igaz ott az elektronikus könyvek feltöltése miatt pattant ki.
De az vonatkozik a hangoskönyvekre is!


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 29)

teddyted írta:


> Mint tudod, én ritkán olvasok fel amolyan klasszikus módon, ahogy azt te elvárod. Van olyan anyagom is, nem kevés, amiket szerintem te nem is nagyon ismersz. .


*Lepanto, 1571*
Érdekes és száraz egyben
Nem olyan mint a leírásban

Ez egy* furcsa* könyv,mert nem regény(regényes)
Furcsán véleményezve
Vannak mániákus szokatlan érdeklődésű emberek és elkötelezett életpályájú más személyek



Egyszer kihoztam a könyvtárból Ormos Mária Közép-Európa - Volt? Van? Lesz? c. könyvét
Mert olyan szépen beszéltek erről egy műsorban
És érdekel a történelem tényekben,nem csak regényes formában
Hát bizony leírva nagyon száraz, értekező történelmi tanulmány
Erre most belefutottam egy hasonló könyvbe
Bár picivel regényesebb (nem sokkal)
Ezt aki felolvasásra választotta épp olyan nehéz fába vágta a fejszéjét mint a *fent említett személyek*
Nevezzük őket bárminek,
No mindenesetre tiszteletem e vállalkozásának, személye különlegességének.
Ezt a *tisztelet szót még fogom használni*
Aki ezt felolvasta az Teddy
A könyv címe *Lepanto, 1571*
Természetesen a témából adódóan sok attrakciót nem lehet belevinni a felolvasásba
A könyv és a felolvasás hallgatható mert érdekes,ha száraz a téma akkor is
Aki végig hallgatja megfigyelhető.
*Ahol helyénvaló*
Ott van, játék a felolvasásban* szerintem jól megvalósítva*
A könyvválasztási nehezítettség és a kitartó és hangos könyvé tett munkáért
Most ráragasztom a tiszteletreméltó szót „tiszteletreméltó Teddy”
Akinek most lord Meldrum jut eszébe és hangosan vihog
Azt úgy tunikán billentem,hogy *Lepanto-ig* meg sem áll
Csendesen mosolyogni szabad a véletlen asszociálás miatt
Most használja ki a lehetőséget,

A könyv következik ott már nem tud mosolyogni
-------------
Én lehettem szűkös történelmi ismeretekkel
Ezt az eseményt és összefüggéseit Magyarországgal nem ismertem
Az oszmán birodalom és a nyugati keresztény világ
Pápai állam, Spanyolország, a Genovai Köztársaság, és a Máltai lovagrend szövetsége Szent Liga néven egyesülve
Legnagyobb tengeri csatája* lepantói csata*



A könyv igen érdekes részletek leírásával is rendelkezik
Például a hadi-felszereltsége az akkori hajóknak
Külön érdekes hogy egyszerre van jelen az íj a nyilazás és az ágyúk
A hadba állás okait is bemutatja a könyv
a spanyol birodalom hatalmi féltése, Velence terjeszkedése, a pápai segítség Velence érdekeinek védelmére és velük szemben a mindent meghódítani akaró török birodalom.
Az ember egy ilyen könyvnél jön rá milyen szövevényes a nemzetközi politika
Más megvilágításba kerül Magyarország sorsa Buda eleste(1541)
Főleg ha utána is olvas
Kiderül a Gárdonyi regény távolról sem eléggé hiteles
Mert csak az *Augusztus 29-én történt* dolgokat említi
Onnan nem lehet történelmi ismereteket kapni
*Buda ostroma teljes története*
Szóval a munkájáért és az igényességéért
Ezen véletlenül megtalált könyv kapcsán
Köszönetemet fejezem ki „tiszteletreméltó Teddynek”

A választásaiban és* új utak keresésében tett munkájáért*

---------------------------

*A humor kedvéért* itt egy jelenet az örök kedvenc sorozatomból
Picit hosszabb lett mint amennyit szándékoztam ide

A könyv elkészítése, hosszúsága és esetleges elfáradottsága miatt mondom:
Kábé ilyen fáradt lehetett a *Lepanto, 1571* elkészítése után


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 30)

angel1208 írta:


> Először is, köszönöm azoknak akik megköszönték az eddigi megosztásaim, a felolvasásaim és nem néznek keresztül rajtam. (bár megjegyzem, a fene tudja miért is, közel nem érzem magam én sem értéktelen embernek).


Egyáltalán nem néz keresztül rajtad senki
Sőt első tőled hallgatott könyv Nathan futása, igen tetszett amit már* meg is írtam*
Volt még a *Farkas az asztalnál *véleményezve
John Gilstrap - *Nathan futása*(Angel)\*Igen jó*
Bogáti Péter - Az utolsó ember (Angel)\*jó*
Karin Fossum - Aki fél a farkastól(Angel)\*Igen jó
*





Ez a,* Aki fél a farkastól *van soron
Még nem teljesen végig hallgatott könyv eseteben, az a véleményem
A könyv jó csak nehezen érthető rögtön és sok benne a *zavaros vagy visszataszító leírás*
A felolvasóról mondanék valamit
Előbb egy szót arról: Képtelenség figyelmen kívül hagyni azt, hogy a könyv cselekménye,stílusa amit hallgatunk mennyire tetszik a hallgatónak
Most a felolvasóról
Hangja tisztán érhető kellemes,nyugodt,jól hangsúlyozó.
_Bár néha percek telnek el, amíg az egyenletes előadásban kapok egy igazán jó *hangulati *hangsúlyozást,de ettől még jó és nem monoton_
Ő egy valóban amatőr, de jó képességű felolvasó,aki csak az olvasás kedvéért kezdett felolvasni
Már ott tart, jó sikerre vitte az összekötő zene választását.Ami ebben a könyvben nagyon eltalált
A felvétel sem alap-zajos,nem hallottam benne kivágandó háttérzajokat sem
Mivel én a klasszikus felolvasást szeretem ezért nem várok el képzett színészi attrakciókat
Tőle *megkapom a pluszt is*. Ami ha 5-10 percenként hallok benne egy váratlanul és kiemelkedően jó részt, már örömet és elégedettséget okoz.A teljes könyvre
Magáról azt mondja, amatőr felolvasó ami azt jelenti, nem képzett színész
Ezért soha nem hasonlítanám Széles Tamáshoz, vagy Rudolf Péterhez
Önmagában és amatőrökhöz szinthez igen jó. Az Amatőr az nem kezdőt jelent
Ezért ha még találok tőle, olyan könyvet ami érdekesnek tűnik.
Nem túlzottan pszichológiai, vagy orvosi thiller,vagy nem egy érzelmi csöpögés
Meg fogom találni és köszönni azokat is


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 2)

Köszönöm tornando hogy időt szántál a visszajelzésre és a véleményed leírására.


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 2)

*Nagyon sok boldogságot, jó egészséget kívánok 
a többiek nevében is a fórum legaktívabb felolvasójának Dr Gépész-nek!*



 

_Még egy újabb gyertya, néhány jó barát,_​_az Isten óvjon téged még sok-sok éven át.​Néhány könnyű óra, egy nehéz év után
legyen most szép az Ünnep, egy jobb év jön talán.​_/Ossian/​


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 2)

Oh! 
Ez a torta! ( )


----------



## Evila (2015 Július 2)

Nahát! Pirulásra késztet, hogy nem tudtam, hogy mentoromnak mostanság van a születésnapja! 
Kedves Angel, köszönöm, hogy megosztottad!

Kedves dr. Gépész!

Kívánok neked még sok sok boldog születésnapot:

Erőt, egészséget, balesetmentes közlekedést mind a hétköznapjaidon, és a munkád alatt is.
Vigyázz magadra, hogy vigyázhass ránk!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 2)

Zavarba vagyok hozva!
Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 2)

Akkor még kapsz egy csokor "virágot" is


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 2)

micsoda illat + orgia!!!!!! ( vagy mi )
nincs jobb dolga senkinek nálam!
mindenki elment ide - oda. 
én meg főzzek, ha éhes vagyok!
és vagyok, tehát főzök!
és megeszem!!
és megélem a holnapot is ( remélem )


----------



## ametiszt99 (2015 Július 2)

Boldog szülinapot kívánok!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 2)

olyan szépek ezek a torták!
hogyan lehetne elrontani az összképet, hogy szép maradjon de hiányos?
Köszönöm Ametiszt!!


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 3)

Kirakhattál volna egy üveg bort!


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 4)

angel1208 írta:


> Kirakhattál volna egy üveg bort!


Miért?Ha túlzásnak érzem és mesterkéltnek
A klasszikus *egyszerűen elegáns hosszú-nyakú* üveget is előkerestem.Ami 0.7 literes volt
A literes kommersz mellé*.
Nem 0.33
Nem 750 egyszerűen literes.
Ezeket az idétlen méreteket se mi akartuk.
Befőttes üvegek szabvány méretei 0.250;0.5; 1; 2; 3; 5;*





*1968 évjárat Zöldszilváni Ár: 38.000 Ft*
​







*A kövidinkához már mehet a szóda fröccsnek, ez éppen kifogyott*​


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 5)

Most éppen a magyar klasszikusokhoz fordulok
Ami nem is Eger váráról szól Pedig úgy gondolnák sokan
Hanem A három részre szakadt országhoz vezető útról


 
*Megnyitás új lapon: nagy kép*​Ki ne hallgatta olvasta volna, *Gárdonyi Géza - Egri csillagok.* könyvét
Nagyon jó hallgatni szépirodalmat
A következő verziók vannak (egy részét hallgattam)
*Egri csillagok hangjáték(1962)1+2+3 idő:3 óra
Homonnai István felolvasása
Vass Gábor felolvasása
Bitskey Tibor felolvasása 

 
*
A rádiójáték nem túl jó,mert kihagy fontos dolgokat.Pedig a szereposztás kiváló
Könyv ismerete nélkül nem egész
Viszont a Vass Gábor féle felolvasás az nagyon jó
*A katolikus rádió jól választott felolvasót és szerkesztőket*
*zenei szerkesztő: Keceli Zsuzsa,
Hangmérnök: Horváth János Rendező: Tar Éva
*
Vass Gábor (Kömlő, 1956. június 23.) magyar színész, az HBO csatornahangja volt 2005-ig.
Gyermekkorát Egerben töltötte, itt folytatta alapfokú tanulmányait. A Színház- és Filmművészeti Főiskolát 1974 és 1978 között végezte el Várkonyi Zoltán legutolsó osztályának növendékeként. Diplomája megszerzése után egy évadot a szolnoki Szigligeti Színháznál töltött. 1979 és 1984 között a Szegedi Nemzeti Színházban játszott. Ezt követően 1984-től tíz évig volt a Madách Színház tagja. Jelenleg szabadúszó. Jellegzetes hangja miatt szinkronszínészként is gyakran foglalkoztatják.




Sokadszorra olvasva, hallgatva is Jó a könyv
Jó hazafias érzelmű,ugyanakkor kalandos, megható.
Hűség hazához, élet- párunkhoz,adott szó fontossága,őszinteség, egyenesség, árulás gyalázata
Igazán kellő olvasmány mindenkinek"kötelező"
A Bitskey-t még nem hallgattam, sem a Homonnait


----------



## 58laca (2015 Július 5)

Az Egri csillagokat Bodor Tibor is feolvasta. üdv


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 6)

58laca írta:


> Az Egri csillagokat Bodor Tibor is feolvasta. üdv


Igen láttam valahol majd megkeresem
De Bodorról máris mondok valamit:
Felolvasási módja jó
De akkoriban még nem hangtechnikusokkal zenei szerkesztőkkel csinálták
Ezért az csupán felolvasás
Kicsit Bodor hangját előadási stílusát már túlzottan megszoktam
Tudom előre játszási fordulatait.Ezért már a fülemnek sablonossá vált
Nem vitatom tehetségét, az érte rajongóktól
De a könyv Vass Gábortól minőségben sokkal jobb lehet.
*Mert kifogástalan zenei szerkesztőkkel.Jó szinkronszínésszel készült*
A hangoskönyvük *egy átmenet a felolvasás és a rádiójáték között*
*Teljesen szöveg hű felolvasás zenei kiegészítéssel*
*Helyenként cselélmeny zajjal kiegészítve*
De a gyűjtemény miatt megkeresem Bodor Tibortól is


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 6)

*

A hangoskönyv nem játék*
Mindenekelőtt különbséget kell tenni a hangoskönyv és a hangjáték között. Míg a könyv azt jelenti, hogy a leírt szöveget szó szerint, csak a minimális hangsúlyozással olvassa fel egy ember.
A hangjáték egy saját dramaturgiát igénylő, hangra interpretált előadása a könyvnek, több szereplő tolmácsolásában. Igen fontos a megkülönböztetés, mivel a vakok számára például több szabadságot jelent a könyv szöveghű felolvasása, mint egy hangjáték, számukra ugyanis a hallgatás adja meg azt az élményt, amit látó társainak az olvasás, tudtuk meg Parai Sándortól, a vakok szövetsége hangstúdiójának vezetőjétől



*Reneszánszát éli a hangoskönyv*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 6)

Az a véleményem, hogy Parai Sándornak enyhén szólva, nincs igaza.
A gépi felolvasásnál csak jobb lehet ha élő hangon hallható a szöveg.
A nemlátó ember, nem látja a mondat végi pontot, a vesszőt, az idéző jelet
stb. Amik értelmet adnak a mondatnak. Ha ez nincs hangsúlyozva akkor lehetne akár gépi
olvasás is.


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Az a véleményem, hogy Parai Sándornak enyhén szólva, nincs igaza.
> A gépi felolvasásnál csak jobb lehet ha élő hangon hallható a szöveg.
> A nemlátó ember, nem látja a mondat végi pontot, a vesszőt, az idéző jelet
> stb. Amik értelmet adnak a mondatnak. Ha ez nincs hangsúlyozva akkor lehetne akár gépi
> olvasás is.


Igen félreérthető vagy félre magyarázható
Bár nincsen benne a mondatban a gépi felolvasásra való hivatkozás vagy összehasonlítás (kitérhettek volna arra is)
Vesszőt pontot még tanulhat egy szoftver
Mindenképpen igazad van, a gépi felolvasás soha de soha nem érheti el, az emberi beszéd hanglejtését, a* szövegtartalomhoz* igazodását, soha nem követheti
Ez nem írásjelek egyszerű kérdése
Kíváncsi lennék mit kezdene a legtökéletesebbnek kikiáltott szoftver a *Herriot* azon részeivel ahol a részeg gajdolás van

Vagy mondok másik *elképzelt* *példát* mit nem fog tudni egy szoftver:
Beszéd közben egy nagy hasú ember lehajol ekkor megváltozik a hangja,fulladva beszél
Vagy teleszájjal evés közben beszél egy mondatot a szereplő.
Erre ott volt a példa a *Sláger* c könyv, hallottam. Ott ehhez igazodott az előadásod


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 7)

Erről beszéltem!
A szöveghű felolvasás, hangsúlyok nélkül .......
Ha már az az ember ( Parai Sándor ) aki ezek szerint sokat tehet, tehetett
a látássérültek érdekében, azt mondja, hogy az úgy jó, akkor baj van!
Felolvastam Jenei András Tengecseppek c. írását. 
Kapcsolatban voltam vele a felolvasás alatt. Ha jól emlékszem 12 novellát
tartalmazott a könyv és csak egy volt olyan ahol ő más értelmezésre gondolt.
No, tehát a pontok, vesszők és felolvasó személye ( habitusa stb ) át tudja formálni
a könyvet.


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

Nem te a vesszőkről és pontokról beszéltél, másképpen írásjelekről
Az egy egyszerű nevezzük hangsúlyozásnak azt megcsinálják a gépi felolvasók
*Én mást mondtam*: a tartalmit nem fogják tudni(*szövegtartalom)*
Mert ez már színészi játék
Ami sokkal több mint a hangsúlyozás, ez érzelmi,hangulati átadás
Most Páraival vagy velem vitatkozol?
Én másképpen értelmezem, amit a Párai mond
*És kiemeltem a szövegtartalom szerinti felolvasást, amit a gépi nem fog tudni
És ezt a reagálás a tiédre volt nem Páraira*


Az eredeti szöveg így hangzott:
_Mindenekelőtt különbséget kell tenni a hangoskönyv és a hangjáték között. Míg a könyv azt jelenti, hogy a leírt szöveget szó szerint, csak a minimális hangsúlyozással olvassa fel egy ember._
_A hangjáték egy saját dramaturgiát igénylő, hangra interpretált előadása a könyvnek, több szereplő tolmácsolásában. Igen fontos a megkülönböztetés, mivel a vakok számára például több szabadságot jelent a könyv szöveghű felolvasása, mint egy hangjáték, számukra ugyanis a hallgatás adja meg azt az élményt, amit látó társainak az olvasás._
_Parai Sándor, a vakok szövetsége hangstúdiójának vezetőjée_
Félreérted mit ír
_ A* minimális hangsúlyozást mondja*._
_És ezt szerintem úgy kell értenünk: nem túljátszva, hanem minimálisan, de játszva_
_*Szót sem említ gépi felolvasásról*_
_Jól kettévált a dolog egymást meg nem értve_
_Még a szó sem jó *hangsúlyozás*_
_Mert annak jelentése nem csupán a vesszők kérdések, felszólító jelek stb ezek az írásjelek_
_Hanem, szóhangsúlyon kívül van még egy úgynevezett mondathangsúly, amely a mondat valamely szavát a többi szóval szemben éppúgy kiemeli, mint a szóhangsúly az egyik szótagot a többivel szemben._
A hangsúly a nyelvben valamelyik szó meghatározott szótagjának kiemelése, a hang erősítése vagy a hangmagasság vagy egyidejűleg mindkettő által.
_https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hangsúly_(nyelvtan)_
_Ha így nézzük_
_Aki ezeket megcsinálja akkor minimálisan de hangsúlyozottan olvas és ez,nem monoton és nem gépi_
*Ami ennél kicsivel több az már: a hangulati érzelmi átadás!*_ De még mindég mérsékelt hangsúlyozás és még mindég hangoskönyv És* szöveg hű átadás* mint amit Parai Sándor mond_


Dr. Gépész írta:


> _A szöveg hű felolvasás, hangsúlyok nélkül ......._


Te ezt így ragadod ki és már át is írtad
Ez ebben az esetben írásjelek nélkülit és semmi mondat rész,szótag hangsúlyt jelentene
És ekkor borzasztó használhatatlan az egész
*Ilyet a Párai nem mondhat, rosszul fogalmazott.*
Annál több esze van
Az újságírón át jött így a leírás.
Nem volt magnója és nem kérdezett vissza
Holott vissza kellett volna kérdezni: mikét érti a hangsúlyozást
Pontosan úgy van írva: *minimális hangsúlyozás*, ne torzíts
Főleg arról beszélt a Párai a vakoknak *a hangoskönyv jobb mint a hangjáték*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

_Ez a második írás is megtámasztja a Párai féle riportot:_
_*Érzelem mentes előadást emleget,nem pedig hangsúlyozás mentest*_
_Mindezek után az sem meglepő, hogy a jó hangoskönyvről a vak olvasóknak a véleménye sem cseng egybe. Ha valaki sok Braille-írásos könyvet olvasott - mondja például Rácz Mariann, látásában fogyatékos angoltanár -, annak a felvételek nem helyettesítik az olvasást, neki éppúgy hangzó élményt jelentenek, mint a látóknak. Ezért számára a hangzó irodalom csak akkor érdekes, ha a felolvasó egyéniségével, játékával teszi egyedivé az élményt. Matatek Judit, Tímár Péter Vakvagányok című filmjének hősnője számára viszont a művek hallgatása közben nem szempont a színészi játék, sőt - mint mondja - inkább legyen visszafogott az előadó, mint hogy túljátssza szerepét. A vakok hangoskönyvtárában található felvételek közül kedvenc felolvasóként ugyanakkor mindketten Bodor Tibor színművészt emelik ki. Ami magyarázhatja, hogy bár a hangoskönyvtár vezetői az érzelemmentes előadásmód mellett törnek lándzsát, a felvett művek 40 százalékát mégis gyakorlott előadóművészekkel tolmácsoltatták._

_BALÁZS ZSUZSANNA_


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 7)

Részemről lezárva a kérdést, mert végül is ugyanarról beszélünk,
kiragadtam egy mondatot amit te írtál, csak nem tettél vesszőt a mondatba.
"Ilyet a Párai nem mondhat rosszul fogalmazott_."
Szerintem így más értelme is lehetne, mint ha ott a vessző! 
És felolvasásnál figyelembe veszed!_
Ilyet a Párai nem mondhat, rosszul fogalmazott_._


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Részemről lezárva a kérdést, mert végül is ugyanarról beszélünk,
> kiragadtam egy mondatot amit te írtál, csak nem tettél vesszőt a mondatba.
> "Ilyet a Párai nem mondhat rosszul fogalmazott_."
> Szerintem így más értelme is lehetne, mint ha ott a vessző!
> ...


Most pedig velem vitatkozol, mert nem tettem ki egy vesszőt írásban
Visszamegyek, kiteszem most jobb?
Az eredeti idézet másról szólt és pontosan idéztem
_több szabadságot jelent a könyv szöveg-hű felolvasása, mint egy hangjáték,_
Ne köss bele az én vesszőmbe


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Július 7)

Nem kötekedés volt, hanem bizonyítás!
Ha nincs vessző, pont stb. más értelme van, lehet a mondatnak. 
( Így nem kellett más példát keresni!!! )
És ezt a hangsúlyozás nélküli felolvasás nem követi.
Tényleg ennyi!!!


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

Igen bizonyítás sok példával lehet!!
Ott a klasszikus
*Anya csak egy van*
- A múltkor az anyukám beküldött a spájzba és azt kérdezte hogy "Móricka, mennyi szilvalekvárunk van?" Mire én mondtam hogy *"anya, csak egy van!*"
*Csak hogy, a hangoskönyves ürge nem erről beszélt*
Nem a hangsúlyozás ilyen értelméről*,félremagyaráztad*
A vakok számára például több szabadságot jelent a könyv szöveg-hű felolvasása, mint egy hangjáték


----------



## Evila (2015 Július 7)

Lelki szemeim előtt megint dobozokat látok.
Dobozba igyekeznek belerakni az embereket, jelen esetben a nem-, vagy csökkentlátókat aszerint, milyen felolvasókat szeretnek.
Vagyis Parai Sándor, Rácz Mariann több ember véleményét tükrözi, legalábbis szerintük. Hogy a sorstársai mégis, mit, milyen típusú felolvasást, felolvasót szeretnek jobban. 
Nem értem, és soha nem fogom tudni megérteni, hogy egyetlen ember hogyan képes nyilatkozni a többi ember ízléséről, arról, hogy az mit, mikor és hogyan szeret?
Miért nem engedik meg az embereknek, hogy olyanok legyenek, amilyenek?
A jelen példánál maradva: olyan előadótól szeressenek hangoskönyvet hallgatni, akinek a stílusa hozzájuk közel áll?
Ha kedvelik a monotonitást, akkor hallgassanak olyan felolvasót, van kínálat bőven ebből a stílusból. Ha az érzelem-telit, abból is jócskán akad.
Szándékosan nem nevesítek, pedig mindegyikből tudnék példát hozni én is, netán még cikkekkel alátámasztani. Nem ez a célom.
Egyszerűen az iránt érdeklődöm, miért kell az emberek ízlését "egy kalap alá venni"?
Ahányan lakunk itt, e kies bolygón, annyifélék vagyunk, és annyi ízléssel, s ez független attól, hogy látássérült-e, vagy sem.
Mi itt, amatőr felolvasóként, ki többet, ki - mint én -, kevesebbet, letettünk már valamit az asztalra. Mindannyian olyan stílusban olvasva, ahogy hozzánk közel áll, ahogy szeretjük csinálni ezt a "hobbit".
Kevesen vagyunk itt az oldalon, de mégis, ahányan, annyifélék vagyunk mi is. Csak remélni merem, hogy mindannyian megtaláljuk azokat az embereket, pontosabban ránk találnak azok a hallgatók, akik szeretik azt amit- és AHOGY olvasunk. 
Jelen esetben - legalábbis szerintem -, teljesen lényegtelen, hogy a befogadó lát-e pl. vagy sem, a lényeg: örömét leli-e hallgatásunkban.
Mert én pl. ezért csinálom, s biztos vagyok benne, hogy az itteni "kollégáim" is, hisz annyi vele a felolvasáson kívül a munka, hogy másként nem is lehet.


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

Evila írta:


> Lelki szemeim előtt megint dobozokat látok.
> Dobozba igyekeznek belerakni az embereket, jelen esetben a nem-, vagy csökkentlátókat aszerint, milyen felolvasókat szeretnek.


Nem tévedsz de mégis tévedsz
volt itt egy üzenet valakitől
Miszerint a vakok a színes felolvasást kedvelik
Ennek az állításnak a valóságos tartalmát kérdőjelezem meg *én is mint te*
Legalábbis érvként nem fogadható el mert felmérés nem készült
De te úgy általánosan kérdőjelezed meg a dobozokként
Mégis készülnek megmérések legalábbis cikkek.Hiteles emberektől is
Én a cáfolatra hoztam most ezeket a cikkeket
Több bennfentes is azt írta: nem kell a túljátszott túlhangsúlyozott nekik
No akkor most menj, te oda hozzájuk és mondd meg nekik tévednek
Mert nem lehet felmérni és különböző mind ember
Pedig ebben meg te tévedsz* fel lehet mérni.
Mindenképp, sztereotípiák fognak létrejönni
Én azt mondom nem készült felmérés*
És ezzel vissza az eredethez
*Az a vita érv nem elfogadható miszerint ezt vagy azt kedvelnek*
Abban se hinném hogy igazad lenne:


> "mindegy hogy lát, vagy nem lát"


Az eredetileg írott, majd hangoskönyvé lett mű, élmény átadottság szempontjából
Azt a cikkben írottakat, minden további nélkül elhiszem:
Hogy a hangoskönyv jobban át adja az eredeti művet, mint a hangjáték.Nem csak a vakoknak mindenkinek.
Hiedelmek vagy sztereotípiák ezekre lehet sokat hozni példát


> A közhiedelemmel ellentétben az arc árulkodik legkevésbé az emberek valódi érzelmeiről. Az ujjaink, a lábujjaink vagy a szemöldökünk mozgása ellenben meglepően sokat elárul rólunk. Ahhoz, hogy megtanuljuk értelmezni a testbeszédet, a legkevésbé irányítható reakciókat kell kiismernünk, amit a különböző érzések kiválthatnak belőlünk!


Írja egy FBI ügynök
* Milyenek a magyarok?
Milyenek az olaszok?
Milyenek az északiak?
Minden pasi egyforma (?)
*


----------



## Evila (2015 Július 7)

Amikor fogalmaztam a hozzászólásomat, biztos voltam benne, hogy bőven lesz benne olyan rész, amibe belekötsz, ezzel bebizonyítva amire gondolok. 
Mégpedig azt, hogy elviselhetetlennek tartod, hogy valamiben ne neked legyen igazad. 
Ne a te véleményed számítson.
Mindig találsz olyan kiskaput, fogódzót, amit a magad képére formálsz, ezzel akarván a másiknak tükröt tartani, hogy az mennyire nem érti, hogy miről is van szó. Ezzel mintegy annulálod a másik hozzászólását, véleményét. S miként ez velem is megesett már, ha ezt szóvá teszi a másik - jelen esetben én -, akkor nem te erőlteted rá a véleményed másra - rám -, hanem én vagyok sértődékeny.
Tudom, hogy fel lehetne mérni, ki, mit- és milyen hangoskönyvet szeret, milyen stílusú előadásban, és azok minden bizonnyal a szakértő állítását igazolnák, de...
Á, fölösleges magyaráznom a bizonyítványomat neked, már belefáradtam.
Megint leírtam valamit, van aki érti, mire is gondolok, van, aki nem, van, aki nem is akarja megérteni.
Csupán egy vélemény volt, eddig úgy véltem, nekem is lehet, saját, de úgy látszik, megint tévedtem.
Tarts megint sértődősnek, ha akarsz, mondj felszínesnek, tudatlannak, vagy bárminek, tőled belefér.
Jó volt itt veletek, de egy időre azt hiszem, megint ennyi.
Ha valami hallgatni-valót összehozok, azt majd láthatjátok a másik topikban, itt fölösleges, hogy reagáljak bármire is, úgyis ki fogod forgatni a mostani mondataimat is.
Minden jót nektek, szép nyarat és hasonlót,
sziasztok!


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

Jöttél,olvastál,írtál elmentél
közben kicsit személyeskedtél
Fürödjél ússzál, majd olvass pá
és ismét írj véleményt, csak ne személyeskedj
Mindég a tartalomra kell reagálni,nem az íróra
Például a beidézett cikkre
pá.
Jó nyaralást a viszont látásra


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 7)

Mindegyik Egri csillagok verziót meghallgattam
Hangjáték
Bitskey Tibor
Bodor Tibor
Homonnai István
Vass Gábor
Bodor és Homonnai, szöveg-hű felolvasás, mérsékelt eszköztárú visszafogott előadás, kellő érzelem átadással.
Zenei hangulatfestés nélkül
Bitskey Tibor ugyanez, csak időnkénti zenei hangulatfestéssel.
A Bitskey hangja már fáradt megváltozott hangszínű a kora miatt.De színészi képességeit megtartva adja elő.
A hangoskönyvben nem ilyen ennyire lendületes

A hangjáték az gyenge és eltörte a történetet a részek kihagyásával.Hiába a jó színészek és a zenei hangulatfokozás
A Vass Gábor verzió, veri mindegyiket.A Bitskey is nagyszerűsége mellett is
Mert mindazt tartalmazza ami a többi előnye és mégis Hangoskönyv maradt


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 8)

Tornando! Azt a csontot amit rágcsálsz, már ezerszer lerágták. Evila nagyon korrektül összefoglalta a saját-és egyben azt hiszem többségünk-véleményét. Fogadd el, köszönd meg, de ne bánts meg őt, és mást sem a fölényeskedéseddel, mert túl azon hogy semmi jogod nincs ehhez, eléggé visszatetszőek az ilyen durva beszólásaid.


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

> Tornando! Azt a csontot amit rágcsálsz, már ezerszer lerágták. Evila nagyon korrektül összefoglalta a saját-és egyben azt hiszem többségünk-véleményét. Fogadd el, köszönd meg, de ne bánts meg őt, és mást sem a fölényeskedéseddel, mert túl azon hogy semmi jogod nincs ehhez, eléggé visszatetszőek az ilyen durva beszólásaid.


Én nem szóltam hozzá Ő jött önként
Senki nem lett néven nevezve
Meghallgattuk őt is.A többi részét nem értem pl "többségi", "ki bántja?
No kezdődik már megint, a személyre szóló üzenetsor
Milyen a a Maupassant elbeszélései Bodor Tibortól?


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 8)

tornando írta:


> Jöttél,olvastál,írtál elmentél
> közben kicsit személyeskedtél
> Fürödjél ússzál, majd olvass pá
> és ismét írj véleményt, csak ne személyeskedj
> ...


Ez mi szerinted????
Fogadd már el, hogy ez nem a te oldalad, más is jár, illetve járna ide. Ha valamit írsz, és arra reagálnak, akkor örülj neki hogy egyáltalán elolvasták.
Mi az hogy nem szóltál hozzá? Kinek írogatsz akkor ide? Magadnak? Mert arra van más lehetőség is.
Nagyon sokszor, többen is leírtuk már, mindenki olyan témát, és olyan előadótól hallgat, amilyet akar, mert mint Evila is írta, nem lehet beskatulyázni embereket. Idézgethetsz ettől-attól, rakhatsz fel példázatokat, ettől még az nem változik hogy minden ember ízlése más és ebben a nem látók sem különböznek a látóktól.


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

Milyen a Maupassant elbeszélései Bodor Tibortól?
Beszéljünk inkább arról


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

*Stephen King - Álom doktor *
(A ragyogás 2)
Amatőr felolvasás
Kíváncsi leszek milyen, mint könyv
Még nem sok könyvet olvastam, Stephen King-től
Ajánlással se találkoztam, még majd tájékozódom!
*Megtaláltam:*
_Most is Petra egyik könyvkritikáját olvashatjátok el_
_*A regényről röviden:* Nagyon vártam már, hogy elolvassam végre az Álom doktort, mert igazán kedvelem az író könyveit, és a stílusát úgy szintén. Úgy tartom, hogy King egyik legjobb műve a Ragyogás. Már az első kötettel magasra tette a mércét. Féltem tőle, hogy nem sikerül, hozni az első szintjét, de szerencsére alaptalanul. King továbbra is megkerülhetetlen alakja a kortárs irodalomnak. Az Álom doktor pedig legalább annyira izgalmasra sikeredett, mint a Ragyogás. Sőt, néhol talán még túl is szárnyalta azt._
Könyvkritika: Stephen King – Az Álomdoktor


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 8)

Szerintem ne hallgasd meg az Álom doktort-t. Nem a te stílusod, nem is értenéd a lényegét. Miért írom ezt? Ha nem fogod fel hogy megbántottad Evilát, akkor ilyen lélektani dolgok nem fognak megérinteni.
A Maupassant elbeszéléseket érdemes meghallgatni, de ezen semmi beszélgetnivaló nincs.


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

Nem csontrágás ez?


> Nem a te stílusod, nem is értenéd a lényegét.


Szép mondat, szép előítélet
Lehetne mondani sztereotípiának is.Bár az ismétlés matrica.Más szóhasználatával "dobozok"
Tisztább, könyvekről beszélni, mint egyes emberekről.
Személytelenül.Nem kell marni senkit


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

Petra még ezt írta a ragyogás 2 ről:
_*Nagyon tetszett!:* A regény izgalmas volt, végig fenntartotta a feszültséget. Izgultam a két oldal összecsapása miatt, mert csak remélni lehetett a pozitív végkifejletet._
_*Ami kevésbé tetszett:* Rosszat nem igazán tudnék mondani róla. Általában mindig találok egy-két pontot a könyvekben, ami nem igazán nyeri el a tetszésemet, de itt és most erről szó sem volt. Az Álom doktort végig szerettem, eközben s izgultam Dannyért, és Abraért. Méltó folytatása a Ragyogásnak._
_*A karakterekről:* Az Álom doktor karakterei szerethetőek, emberiek. Meg van a sötét és a jó oldal is. King megteremt nekünk megint egy különleges világot, a halottakról, akik visszatérnek. Jól elkülönül a két világ, jó és gonosz harca. De semmi sem fekete vagy fehér, a jókban is ott a rossz, a gyarlóság. A főszereplő jól volt ábrázolva, tipikusan önmarcangoló, érzelgős ugyanakkor határozott és jólelkű figura,könnyű volt megszeretni,és drukkolni neki, ahogy a másik főhősnek is Abrának, különleges ízt adott a könyvnek,hogy egy középkorú lecsúszott, de jólelkű, pasi, és egy aranyos, okos kislány a vezető a karaktere a regénynek. Akiket nem köt össze semmi, csak a ragyogás. Ennek tökéletes ellenpólusa volt a gonosz, gátlástalan Rose, és csapata, bár bennük is felehetett fedezni mélyen azt a kevés jót. Hiányoltam a könyvből a szerelmet, ami azért általában helyett szokott kapni az író történeteiben. Itt inkább a barátság volt hangsúlyos, ami viszont nagyon tetszett._
----------
Hipszki László az ekulturától kicsit tárgyilagosabb:
http://www.ekultura.hu/olvasnivalo/ajanlok/cikk/2014-08-15+09:00:00/stephen-king-alom-doktor


----------



## angel1208 (2015 Július 8)




----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

Mottók özöne megy a neten

Az ember akkor unalmas, ha nem mond igazat. Aki őszinte és spontán, az mindig meglepő. És a meglepetések végtelen sora irtó izgalmas.
Feldmár András

A csalhatatlan ösztön az embernél
megbicsaklik, és a józan ősi gondolatok az emberre nem
érvényesek. Sose tudni, mit gondol, sose tudni, mit tesz, és azt
teszi-e, amit gondol, vagy azt gondolja-e, amit tesz.(Fekete István)

A becsület ma már nem divat, de még mindig népszerű.

Az őszinteség a személyiség varázsa.
Hioszi Tatiosz







Visszatérhetünk végre a hangoskönyvekhez?
Vagy most képküldözgetésre süllyedünk le?


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

Nemo már egyszer megírta.(nem mondom mikor és mit)
Lehet hogy igaz, lehet hogy nem
Két esélyes
De Ő legalább nem vesz részt, ami alacsony színvonallá fajul
Addig is élvezzük a hűvösebbre forduló időt.(meteorológia mondta)


----------



## Evila (2015 Július 8)

Kedves Angel!

Köszönöm, hogy kiálltál mellettem, nagyon jól esik.
Az ezzel kapcsolatosan kialakult "párbeszédedre" nem reagálok, bármit is írnék, a végén én jönnék ki rosszul belőle, s ebbe bizony már belefáradtam, hisz zajlik ez a kis "játék" közöttünk már évek óta...
Gépész meg szeretné szüntetni a topikot, sajnálnám, de talán így volna a legjobb, hisz az régóta nem szól másról, mint egyetlen "társunk" véleményéről, ízléséről, gondolatairól, ja, és más ledorongolásáról, ha olyan bátor (vagy butácska, mint én), hogy fel meri venni az általa indított beszélgetés fonalát, abban bízva, hogy kialakulhat valamiféle normális eszmecsere...

Na tessék, MOST személyeskedtem, ha meg majd strandolni, úszkálni megyek, igyekszem nem gondolni egyes személyekre, azt ünnepélyesen megígérem


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

Bármit lehetőség van elmondani, csak kerülni kell a személyes vitába bonyolódást.Mert tényleg képes átmenni személyeskedésbe
Aztán jön az anyázás
Ha felvenném a kesztyűt
Inkább lenyelem a sértésnek vehető dolgokat
További jó pancsolást akármiben,akárhol
Hőség van,hűsíteni kell,nem csak a nyakat a lábat, a csuklót is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Július 8)

*Nos én meg úgy látom, hogy ez csak sárdobálás, nem kulturált véleménycsere/vita ezért a témát ezennel lezárom.
Törölni nem fogom, álljon itt mementóként.*


----------

